# SSR Lovers and Owners Part 2



## mamaprincess

We are nearly at the 3,700 post cut off on the last thread so it's time to continue the love on a new thread. Thanks everyone for answering questions on the previous lovers thread, sharing your wonderful SSR experiences and of course your amazing pictures of our gorgeous Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa some of which can be found on this page.  Don't miss the links below the pictures full of information about and more photos of SSR.  Please make yourselves at home and enjoy some pixie dust while you wait impatiently for your next trip!


































































SSR Owners and Lovers Part 1
Tons more photos.
A neat SSR promo video.
Treehouse tour video.
Amazing Downtown Disney Photos.
Walt Disney World's Site SSR info.
SSR Spa information.
Artist Palette breakfast menu.
Artist Palette lunch/dinner menu.
Turf Club lunch menu.
Turf Club dinner menu.
Turf Club kid's menu.


----------



## my3princes

I had to follow you to the new thread.


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey my3princes!  Welcome home!  It got to crowded in our old home.  SSR has lots of lovers!  I've got a trip coming up (not soon enough) and I am so restless about it which makes it a great time to ogle pics of SSR and obsess.


----------



## AirGoofy

Great way to start the new thread.  

Here is a link to the 1st thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1329308

*Courtesy of BirdsofPreyDave.*

Your top 10 questions answered.  Click here. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45536553&postcount=2084






*The Grandstand*

Fairly large section with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered around a cul-de-sac, so the section is not too spread out
*Con:* If driving, making the left turn out of the resort's main entrance can sometimes be challenging.

*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the carriage house
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Not too far from Golf Course and Pro Shop
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Kid's splash area
*Pro:* Full-service bar at the pool
*Pro:* Drink refill station _(Sodas only)_
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* First stop on the theme park route
First ones onto the empty buses during morning "rush hour"
First ones off the bus at night when you're tired and want to get back to your room and go to bed

*Pro* or *Con:* The bus stop is very close to 1 building, pretty close to another, and moderately close to the other 2.  _(You need to cross the parking lot to get to the bus stop from the two farthest buildings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the boat dock.  _(Walk behind the Carriage House instead of through it.)_


Views:
Golf Course
Wooded Areas
Small lake w/ fountain


*Carousel*

Smallest section of the resort with only two buildings
*Con:* Some say it feels remote and separated from the rest of the resort
*Pro:* Very quiet
*Pro:* Closest section to the resort's main entrance for easy in and out if you have a car

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Con:* No quiet pool
*Con:* No laundry facility
Transportation:
Bus
*Con:* Bus stop is actually across the street in the Paddock Section
*Con:* Moderately far from both buildings


Views:
Small lake w/ fountain


*The Paddock*

Largest section of the resort.  The Paddock's 5 buildings are laid out in a line, and stretch practically from one side of the resort to the other.
*Con:* Be careful with requests because of the Paddock's size.  When requesting to be in the Paddock thinking you'll be close to the Paddock Pool, you may find yourself closer to Carousel or Congress Park

*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to Carriage House. _(Two Paddock buildings are very close to the bridge, and the Carriage House is not a long walk.  Other buildings are farther from the bridge and involve a longer walk.)_
*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool _(for buildings not close to the bridge)_
*Pro:* Paddock Pool
*Pro:* Lifeguard protected
*Pro:* Daily activities
*Pro:* Water Slide
*Pro:* Kid's splash zone with small water slides
*Pro:* Paddock Pool Grill
Quick service restaurant
Hot and Cold drink refill station
Limited bottled alcohol

*Pro:*Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
Paddock buildings are actually served by three different bus stops
Paddock
Carousel
Congress Park

*Pro:* Each building is very close to fairly close to one of these stops
*Con:* Getting to the Congress Park bus stop from the Southern-most Paddock building(s) requires crossing a street


Views:
Lake w/ fountain
Bridge


*Congress Park*

Fairly large section of the resort with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered pretty tightly, so the section isn't too spread out

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Playground
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

*Pro:* Short walk to Downtown Disney Marketplace
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* All four buildings are fairly close to the bus stop


Views:
 Downtown Disney


*The Springs*

Relatively small section of the resort with 3 buildings
Original part of the resort when it was part of the Disney Institute
These buildings are the oldest at the resort, but with refurbishments really don't look any different than rooms in other sections

*Pro:* Closest section to the Carriage House
Artist's Palette
Quick Service Restaurant for meals and snacks
Store for groceries, snacks, and souvenirs
Drink refill station with sodas and hot beverages
Open late

Turf Club Restaurant and Lounge
Front Desk

*Pro:* Closest section to High Rock Spring pool
Main pool / Lifeguard protected
Daily pool activities
Large water slide and smaller kiddie water slide
Location of Arcade and Community Hall
Full service bar and drink refill station _(sodas only)_
Fire pit for nightly marshmallow roasting
Close to tennis and shuffleboard courts
Laundry facility

*Con:* No quiet pool for this section.
*Pro:* Closest section to golf course and Pro Shop
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* Two buildings are very close to bus stop, one is pretty close.
*Con:* Bus stop used as transfer point for Tree House Villa guests and is also the stop for those heading to/from the Carriage House and High Rock Spring pool.  This means there's higher-than-normal traffic at this stop.
*Con:* Last stop on theme park route.  During crowded times of year, buses may be standing-room-only or completely full when they arrive at this stop.  _(This usually only happens during peak transportation hours near park openings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Very close to the boat dock, which is behind the Carriage House


Views:
Small Lake w/ Fountains


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> Great way to start the new thread.  I will add the link to the last thread and my signature as well.  Not sure if I posted in the last thread, but we added on another 25 points at SSR.  Now, we can do two trips each year.




Thanks Airgoofy for linking to this thread in the previous one. Welcome home!


----------



## brandip22

Yay! I leave in ONE WEEK!! WOOOHOOOO! We also did an add on a couple of days ago so we can either go twice or stay in a 2Br each year. I keep checking for my points to show up, I'm so excited! Signing paperwork when we get down there!


----------



## mikron2

We own at SSR and love everything about it. Good location, quite and I love the lake view and walking to down town Disney.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Going home in about 5 months and can't wait.  It's funny, we've stayed in alot of resorts on property, but DS still loves SSR and it's always his first choice when I ask where he wants to stay next!


----------



## Silver Queen

Leaving tomorrow morning for SSR, can't sleep so here I am!


----------



## kikiq

Thanks for keeping the SSR Lovers thread refreshed and current!!!  Love your pictures.  Only 91 days until our SSR trip!!!


----------



## tjhsr

we just got back wed. and had a great time. spent most of our time at the quiet pool at CP. only spent a few hrs at the parks over 5 days. and most of that was for dining. no rides at all. and going back in oct. Had a really good meal at the Turf Club. 16 trips to SSR and counting  Also spent 5 days at VB a great resort but theres no place like home


----------



## snowhyte

I have never been to SSR, but have become an SSR lover just by reading the original thread and looking at pictures over the last month.  I can't wait to stay here someday!


----------



## franandaj

I'll subscribe by posting a few of my photobucket images.  We've been hopping around, though stayed at the THV in Jan, but can't wait to get back to just the regular old SSR Villas. Unfortunately it won't be until like a year and half from now.  Luckily we live about 15 miles or 25 minutes from our other home the VCG!  So we can experience the magic there while we wait to return to the other magic!

This was our accesible THV, I thought it was the coolest!





















I have more pictures, but this was what I had on photobucket!


----------



## RLRDA

Joining the new thread ~


----------



## mamaprincess

Wow franandaj beautiful pics!  Whenever you get more on photobucket, please share them here.  

Welcome home everyone!


----------



## Disneymanic

DW and I went on our first stay Home last Dec. We were on our first trip by ourselves since our honeymoon in 1974. We had done a previous trip with 11 people to Boardwalk but now we were coming Home. Not knowing what the resort was like, I was a little worried that DW would not like SSR. Well, we both loved it. We stayed in Congress Park and had a great view of Cirque de Solei. It was peaceful and beautiful. We are both eagerly anticipating our next trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

franandaj said:


> I'll subscribe by posting a few of my photobucket images.  We've been hopping around, though stayed at the THV in Jan, but can't wait to get back to just the regular old SSR Villas.



Great treehouse pics.  We would like to stay in the THV, but as a family of four, not sure if I can justify using the points.  Maybe when the dds (8,5) are older.  In the meantime, we'll just enjoy the view from the posted pics and the boat as we float down the river.  



Disneymanic said:


> Well, we both loved it. We stayed in Congress Park and had a great view of Cirque de Solei. It was peaceful and beautiful. We are both eagerly anticipating our next trip.



Glad you had a great trip.  The view at CP is something special.


----------



## my3princes

We'll be in the THV's in just about 60 days.   While we're there we are having a gathering for family and friends, it looks like about 30 people.  How big are the charcoal grills?  How much charcoal will we need to pick up?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Doingitagain

my3princes said:


> We'll be in the THV's in just about 60 days.   While we're there we are having a gathering for family and friends, it looks like about 30 people.  How big are the charcoal grills?  How much charcoal will we need to pick up?  Thanks for your help.



They are not very big, smaller than the one we have at home.  We haven't used them, so I can't tell you how much exactly fits on them.  I would plan on having appetizers and then doing multiple shifts on the grill  if you have 30 people.


----------



## mecllap

That selection of beautiful photos is a great way to start the thread.  Here's an overview of SSR from the CIF balloon:





and a view of the balloon from our Paddock room balcony:


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

We're heading home to SSR in about 6 months and we can't wait. We have recently done other resorts, BC and BW and did enjoy, but i'm looking forward to going home. Can't wait to see the balloon, great pics. We love Congress Park!


----------



## franandaj

my3princes said:


> We'll be in the THV's in just about 60 days.   While we're there we are having a gathering for family and friends, it looks like about 30 people.  How big are the charcoal grills?  How much charcoal will we need to pick up?  Thanks for your help.



We used our grill.  This is a whole bag of Matchlight (the smaller bag), I covered about 3/4 of the bottom of the grill and left the right side without any coals in case the chicken drippings started a flare up. 






This was how much food I got on the grill at once, it was pretty packed.  I believe it was 3 breasts 6 thighs and 6 sliced zucchini.






For 30 people count on eating in phases, have lots of chips and other stuff or have start cooking early and keep everything warm until you're ready to serve.  The grills are about the same size as the ones that they have in parks (at least out in CA)


----------



## mamaprincess

Franandaj, I wish I could reach through the monitor and take some food off that grill!  That's an awesome way of answering the question about how much food can fit on the grill.

Mecllap, I love the overhead shot of SSR.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all your responses.  We'll have to cook strategically.  I've requested a villa across from the pool entrance so hopefully that will come through and the pool will occupy at least the kids.

Deb


----------



## dizney4us

A couple SSR lovers here.  Loved the pictures at the beginning!!


----------



## Nparrotte

DW and I love SSR.  Recently stayed at BLT it was OK but we missed the luxury of the quiet pool in Congress Park.  

Can't wait to get back...next stay THV.


----------



## brandip22

I need to look through the other thread, but I have a question about the Grandstand area. We are checking in on Saturday and I think that's where we want to request a room. I'm thinking Grandstand, higher floor and non- HA. Would there be anything else I should request or is that too much already?


----------



## tjhsr

brandip22 said:


> I need to look through the other thread, but I have a question about the Grandstand area. We are checking in on Saturday and I think that's where we want to request a room. I'm thinking Grandstand, higher floor and non- HA. Would there be anything else I should request or is that too much already?



There are 2 buildings close very close to the Grandstand pool. Might be something to try for if you use the pool alot. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## AirGoofy

brandip22 said:


> I need to look through the other thread, but I have a question about the Grandstand area. We are checking in on Saturday and I think that's where we want to request a room. I'm thinking Grandstand, higher floor and non- HA. Would there be anything else I should request or is that too much already?



If you can't get the Grandstand, the Springs has the main pool and the Paddock (5500s closest) had a nice, small private pool.  However, there are plans to redo the Paddock pool, so I'm not sure if it is still open.  Congress Park has a pool and a great view of DTD.  Have a great trip.


----------



## tjhsr

Paddock pool was open last week.


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## tjhsr




----------



## tjhsr




----------



## tjhsr




----------



## robertdangelo

We just closed on a resale add-on at SSR.  We look forward to staying there!


----------



## florep1

Coming home in 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My DVC home is SSR, but I have never stayed there. DD and I will be going this December fo rour first trip together (her 1st trip, period) and I was wondering what is good for little ones around the resort. I honestly, was hoping for WL because of the proximity to the MK and because of the cute carriage rides around FW. DD LOVES horses, so that's a bonus at SSR. LOL. She is 3. Can someone please sell me on the idea of staying here with her?


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Oh! And, can anyone tell me if DTD is decorated any kind of cute way for Christmas? Does anything cute and Christmasy happen there? I can't seem to remember. I am SO EXCITED to be visitibg the World during the holidays!!


----------



## mamaprincess

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My DVC home is SSR, but I have never stayed there. DD and I will be going this December fo rour first trip together (her 1st trip, period) and I was wondering what is good for little ones around the resort. I honestly, was hoping for WL because of the proximity to the MK and because of the cute carriage rides around FW. DD LOVES horses, so that's a bonus at SSR. LOL. She is 3. Can someone please sell me on the idea of staying here with her?



She is 3 so she will be happy just being at WDW but there is lot's for her to do.  SSR has a far better pool for her age because of the zero entry and splash area providing the weather is decent and usually it is (last year was weird).  The community hall has activities such as crafts everyday so take her their on your off days, they also have free dvd's.  Take the boat over to DTD and do Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique.  She will love it.  Have her do it in the afternoon so she can participate in the princess parade where the little girls who have just been done up get to parade around DTD and wave to their subjects. 

You are going during the best time of all.  SSR is decorated beautifully but because it is large, it won't seem as saturated with decorations as some of the others.  DTD is also decorated splendidly.  The World of Disney store is just gorgeous for Christmas, even if you don't do BBB here, take her for a little shopping trip here.  If you are doing the DDP, there is no better place to be as they have a wide selection of CS restaurants at DTD as well as TS so take her for a little lunch and shopping and photo ops which DTD has tons.  Santa is also at DTD so take her to see him.  We've stayed at SSR during Christmas and didn't even get a chance to do all the Christmas activities that they had.  There are character meet 'n' greets with virtually no lines in the Carriage house everyday dressed in their holiday finery and they serve cider and cookies.  We were able to meet minnie, pluto and Donald duck over the course of 2 days.


Here are some pics I found through the search option of SSR at Christmas.  I believe these are Lak2w's pics (hope that's right).










































Here are a couple of DTD.


----------



## stopher1

Yay, the new thread is opened up!  

Here are just a few of my own pics.  We love SSR too.


----------



## stopher1

And here are a few more...


----------



## conciergekelly

Nice pictures! It makes me miss SSR. I haven't been there for a while. We have tried some of the other resorts the last few trips. I can't wait to try the THV! They look great!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

> Have her do it in the afternoon so she can participate in the princess parade where the little girls who have just been done up get to parade around DTD and wave to their subjects.


 OMG!! I would just die!!! How cute!!!! 




> If you are doing the DDP, there is no better place to be as they have a wide selection of CS restaurants at DTD as well as TS so take her for a little lunch and shopping and photo ops which DTD has tons.


Excellent point, and thank you for that. I _am _doing the DDP, and I was looking at the SSR menus and not finding much that DD or I would eat. I was getting nervous. (I am pickier than a two year old)




> Santa is also at DTD so take her to see him.


 Where can I find him there?? We LOVE Santa.



> There are character meet 'n' greets with virtually no lines in the Carriage house everyday dressed in their holiday finery and they serve cider and cookies.  We were able to meet minnie, pluto and Donald duck over the course of 2 days.


I had NO idea that they did this. Thank you!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Where can I find him there?? We LOVE Santa.



Santa can be found on the side of World of Disney store where the Aurora and Sleeping beauty statues are, it's a really cute set-up.  You also will be able to see him at SSR.


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## RDP

Going to SSR in October for first time, cant wait! More Pictures Please.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just back from SSR - outstanding trip as always!

We spent the first four days at Kidoni village, but then moved the last six days to SSR.  We love the feel, and were glad to be back!  We spent lots of time in the pool this time and only half days in the parks.  

We sure wish it was easier to get to port Orleans on the boats.  Taking the boat to Pleasure Island, then a water taxi to DTD to pick up the boat to PO that goes right by the SSR boat dock.  Sure wish they had a shuttle between the two.


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> We sure wish it was easier to get to port Orleans on the boats.  Taking the boat to Pleasure Island, then a water taxi to DTD to pick up the boat to PO that goes right by the SSR boat dock.  Sure wish they had a shuttle between the two.




I know!  Is this a recent change?  I seem to remember a boat going to PO from SSR and OKW.  I wish they'd make the stop.  I'm sure both resorts would benefit with folks spending money for lunch etc.


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## DisneyFreaks

So this is where y'all went.....Thanks for the new thread mammaprincess    I am loving all the gorgeous pictures. We're staying in the THVs in 51/2 months and cannot wait. We are so excited to be going back home again.  Keep the wonderful pics coming!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just got back from a short 3 day, adult only trip to SSR.  Sat at the Paddocks pool all day and read, then walked to DTD for dinner and drinks.  I love SSR.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> I know!  Is this a recent change?  I seem to remember a boat going to PO from SSR and OKW.  I wish they'd make the stop.  I'm sure both resorts would benefit with folks spending money for lunch etc.



We stayed last May at SSR and in Oct at OKW and the boats were this way.  DTD used to have the boat stop at Pleasure Island, but now the DTD boats only go between West Side and Marketplace.  I think the SSR, OKW, and PO boats just dock at the old Pleasure Island stop.  It would be more convenient to boat from SSR to OKW, but I enjoy the boat rides, so this is just part of the fun.


----------



## mamaprincess

I really enjoy the boat rides too AirGoofy.  It wouldn't be a trip without a Disney water launch excursion.


----------



## magicmommy

Going home to SSR for my birthday in July!


----------



## rigsby25

I've stayed here before but only in a grand villa and a 1 br.  Now we will be in a studio.  I kind of poked around the first thread, but I am going through too many here are my pictures, nice pictures, I bought this year I bought that year, welcome home, etc. to gleen any information.  When I get time I will read all through that, but I'd like to do some mental planning.  Also - where are the Ice machines?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mamaprincess said:


> I know!  Is this a recent change?  I seem to remember a boat going to PO from SSR and OKW.  I wish they'd make the stop.  I'm sure both resorts would benefit with folks spending money for lunch etc.


The boat routes changed when the tree houses opened.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

rigsby25 said:


> where are the Ice machines?


There's an ice machine in each building, on the first floor near the elevators.  There's also a trash/recycling room on the first floor of each building.

Since you're staying in a studio, I'll also add (even though you didn't ask), there's a laundry room at each of the quiet pools.  There's also a laundry room near the High Rocks Spring Pool (the main pool).  It's next to the Community Hall.


----------



## Dizny Dad

rigsby25 said:


> I've stayed here before but only in a grand villa and a 1 br.  Now we will be in a studio.  I kind of poked around the first thread, but I am going through too many here are my pictures, nice pictures, I bought this year I bought that year, welcome home, etc. to gleen any information.  When I get time I will read all through that, but I'd like to do some mental planning.  Also - where are the Ice machines?



Laundry?  Check out the pool buildings, they have washers and dryers.  Dont insert any money, as they are free to use, just push in the mechanism without coins inserted.

I like the combination of pool, laundry, bar at Grandstand.  Makes one wish for dirty clothes!


----------



## Anna114

So I'm a VWL owner and am making our first DVC stay and it happens to be at SSR this October. I know so little about the resort. Could anyone spare the time to give me some of the pros and cons. We are staying in a studio during Food and Wine, Columbus Day weekend. We really don't plan on bringing in any food, other than breakfast. I won't ask where people recommend I stay, for some unknown reason that questions frustrates me  Look at the map and figure it out! LOL Also, how's the dining. I like to try new places. TIA


----------



## kikiq

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My DVC home is SSR, but I have never stayed there. DD and I will be going this December fo rour first trip together (her 1st trip, period) and I was wondering what is good for little ones around the resort. I honestly, was hoping for WL because of the proximity to the MK and because of the cute carriage rides around FW. DD LOVES horses, so that's a bonus at SSR. LOL. She is 3. Can someone please sell me on the idea of staying here with her?



We stayed at SSR last Christmas, it was wonderful...a little chilly than usual.  Find out when the characters will be around the resort.  We also visited other resorts to see the gingerbread houses, train sets and other characters.  NO LINE to see Chip and Dale at AKV, a little line at Yacht Club to see Mickey and Minnie.  All of them dressed up in their holiday dress.

We like SSR for little ones because there is room for them to move and not bother other guests.  My DSIL loved the walkways with my little niece.  She would see all the little critters (lizards, rabbits) along the paths and be totally entertained and wasn't running into other people.


----------



## AirGoofy

Anna114 said:


> So I'm a VWL owner and am making our first DVC stay and it happens to be at SSR this October. I know so little about the resort. Could anyone spare the time to give me some of the pros and cons. We are staying in a studio during Food and Wine, Columbus Day weekend. We really don't plan on bringing in any food, other than breakfast. I won't ask where people recommend I stay, for some unknown reason that questions frustrates me  Look at the map and figure it out! LOL Also, how's the dining. I like to try new places. TIA



Never been to VWL, but staying there in October.  I love SSR.  It is a very relaxing resort.  The one con I would give it would be the bus time trips to the park, because of where it is located.  However, the pros are the main pool (Springs) with the movie nights.   Also, there are several private pool locations (Congress Park, Grandstand, and Paddock). The grounds are beautiful, and there is easy access to tennis courts and golf course.   The big pro is the trip to DTD - by boat ride or walk.  The view of DTD from Congress Park is pretty cool as well.  The Artist Pallet is decent QS, and the Turf Club is really good - probably the best Prime Rib I have had (including non-Disney property).


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ah, another round!  I was on page one of the first SSR thread and love that resort just as much now as I did then!    We also own at BLT--and I like the idea of owning and two very different style resorts.  But yes, we ADORE SSR.


----------



## rigsby25

Dizny Dad said:


> Laundry?  Check out the pool buildings, they have washers and dryers.  Dont insert any money, as they are free to use, just push in the mechanism without coins inserted.
> 
> I like the combination of pool, laundry, bar at Grandstand.  Makes one wish for dirty clothes!



Okay - so maybe I should request the Grandstand?  Are they by the quiet pools also?


----------



## millys

A few inerior pics of our 2 x bed from December 2009....

Master Bedroom






Maser Bath






2nd Bedroom






2nd Bath






And vanity






Milly


----------



## tjhsr

rigsby25 said:


> Okay - so maybe I should request the Grandstand?  Are they by the quiet pools also?



There are two buildings next to the grandstand pool.


----------



## florep1

millys said:


> A few inerior pics of our 2 x bed from December 2009....
> 
> Master Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maser Bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And vanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly



Thanks for the pics.  We're checking in this Saturday after an overnight stay in Tallahasse.  It will be our first time in a 2BR for our family of five and the teenagers are excited about the vanity space lol.


----------



## rigsby25

my3princes said:


> We'll be in the THV's in just about 60 days.   While we're there we are having a gathering for family and friends, it looks like about 30 people.  How big are the charcoal grills?  How much charcoal will we need to pick up?  Thanks for your help.



This sounds like an incredible good time!


----------



## DisneyDetective

i'm a DVC member at SSR and i love staying there! The resort is so peaceful and near all the parks and I4.


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## tarheel

We're coming for our first time to SSR in July.  Can anyone suggest a grocery store or Super Target or something to hit along the way from the airport?  I think I'd prefer to stop along the way vs. check-in then leave again.  Thanks!


----------



## mamaprincess

We always go to the super walmart on I-4 that is about 10 minutes from SSR.  That's why we love SSR's location.  We can get off campus really easily and pick up things we need and come right back.


----------



## padisneyfour

we will be staying for the first time in july in 1 bedroom - loving the pics!


----------



## maciec

Thanks for sharing the pictures!  This will be our first time home since we bought in 2004.  We have requested the grandstand area.  How long (minute wise) is the walk to the Community hall?  My kids love the Community Hall at AKV (our other home).  Does anyone have a picture of the Community hall or can I find that in the old thread?  

What would be the easiest way for us to get to the Marketplace from the Grandstand?

We are pondering renting a car for this trip.  I thought a while back that I read of one of the DTD hotels that had a rental car place in it.  Does anyone know which one it is or even if there is one?  We just want it for 2 days. 

I think that's it for now.  I am sure that I will have more questions prior to our trip in October.  

Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

maciec said:


> . . . . . . How long (minute wise) is the walk to the Community hall?
> 
> What would be the easiest way for us to get to the Marketplace from the Grandstand?
> 
> We are pondering renting a car for this trip.  I thought a while back that I read of one of the DTD hotels that had a rental car place in it.  Does anyone know which one it is or even if there is one?
> 
> . . . . . .



The walk from Grandstand is less than 5 minutes (about 2 city blocks) . . . past the pool, up the little hill and you are standing at Bell Services beside the main entrance.  A little further you find High Rock spriongs Pool.  Beside the pool is the community hall.  Grandstand is a great place to be . . first bus stop, great pool, nice snack bar & drink station, close to the main facility.

Sorry, can't answer for the car rental - we have never needed a car, we have always used Disney transportation and never felt a need to leave the World.

Have a great time.


----------



## stopher1

I was at the World over the last weekend, and while there got to experience the new Characters in Flight balloon.  For those of you not fearful of heights and haven't done it yet - it's AWESOME!!  Great to be able to see all of WDW, and other stuff too if you choose to turn around (I really didn't).  

Here are a few views of our lovely SSR from the balloon.  


Going up





Just for you DiznyDad...the wonderful rocking chairs at Congress Park





And another


----------



## tarheel

WOW!  Awesome pictures!  I am considering doing the balloon ride in July.  My daughter is really nervous though, so I don't know if it will happen for us, fingers crossed.


----------



## florep1

from the Grandstands in our first 2BR stay for our family of five.  It's huge!  Love it   Funny thing though we all gather up in one room most of the time to keep up/hang out most of the time anyway other than when it's bedtime.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Stopher1* - Thanks so much for the rocking thoughts - just when I thought I was happy to be here at the office!  

Just happen to be poking around on the DIS when what do I find - THE ROCKERS - and they appear to be waiting for me !

Sorry, got to go . . . . . . . .


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> - just when I thought I was happy to be here at the office!


----------



## mamaprincess

maciec said:


> What would be the easiest way for us to get to the Marketplace from the Grandstand?
> 
> We are pondering renting a car for this trip.  I thought a while back that I read of one of the DTD hotels that had a rental car place in it.  Does anyone know which one it is or even if there is one?  We just want it for 2 days.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd take the boat because I love the boats and you are a very short walk to the boat dock.  You could also take the walking path.

As far as DTD rental car places:

Their is an Avis car rental at Hilton, Alamo and National are at Buena Vista Palace, Budget is at Doubletree and Dollar is at Regal Sun.


----------



## franandaj

maciec said:


> We are pondering renting a car for this trip.  I thought a while back that I read of one of the DTD hotels that had a rental car place in it.  Does anyone know which one it is or even if there is one?  We just want it for 2 days.
> 
> Thanks!



We rented a car from the Alamo at the Buena Vista Palace.  It's just a short walk from DTD.  We reserved the car in advance, took the boat to DTD had lunch at WPE and walked over to pick up the car.  When we returned it, (we had moved to AKV) we just took the bus back to our resort after again having lunch.  It worked out perfectly!


----------



## maciec

thanks so much for all of the reponses.  We were actually thinking of taking the auto train down, but the fares are really high (much more than I expected).  We thought that it would be neat to do it for the experience.  So now I am looking into a rental car.  We do go off site a lot so we like to have a car.

The other question I have is ..... can the little refrigerator hold a gallon jug of milk?


----------



## brattosa

We'll be going "home" in a few weeks and are trying to plan out the itinerary and fit everything in.  Does anyone have a current / recent list of the activities at Community Hall by chance?  It'd be nice to know what's going on ahead of time.


----------



## padisneyfour

ONE MONTH!


----------



## JenG

We are owners at Saratoga and just booked a Grand Villa for Octboer 2010!  So excited!

Quick question - how big is the balcony in the GV? I can't seem to find any pictures of it.


----------



## SharonZ

We are renting a 2-BR in December and I was wondering if there are more dedicated two-bedrooms (with 2 queens) or the ones with the lock-off (I think studio as second bedroom)?  And, are they both basically throughout each of the sections?  I've stayed at SSR before in a 1-BR and absolutely love it!  Thanks.


----------



## mamaprincess

SharonZ said:


> We are renting a 2-BR in December and I was wondering if there are more dedicated two-bedrooms (with 2 queens) or the ones with the lock-off (I think studio as second bedroom)?  And, are they both basically throughout each of the sections?  I've stayed at SSR before in a 1-BR and absolutely love it!  Thanks.



Here's the breakdown.

I'm sure they are throughout each of the sections.  There would likely be more dedicated because lock-offs can be booked as studios and one bedrooms.


----------



## Goofygirl17

We stayed in a studio this past April.  Now we have a 1br for this coming April   I can't wait!!!


----------



## Flyerfan

Just when I thought we wouldn't be back until Fall 2011.  I convinced DH to take a last minute trip next month.  Woohoo!!  SSR here we come!


----------



## mamaprincess

Flyerfan said:


> Just when I thought we wouldn't be back until Fall 2011.  I convinced DH to take a last minute trip next month.  Woohoo!!  SSR here we come!



That is wonderful! I couldn't imagine waiting for 2011 and it's clear DH couldn't do it either. I sure wish we could join you but we have to wait for our Christmas trip at the THV's.


----------



## AirGoofy

Goofygirl17 said:


> We stayed in a studio this past April.  Now we have a 1br for this coming April   I can't wait!!!



 Congrats!  The one bedroom is really nice.  We usually stay in studios but grabbed a 1-bedroom over a weekend to use up some points.  It was awesome.  Have a great trip.


----------



## florep1

Just back from a week long stay in a 2BR at Grandstand and we're happy to report that we got into our room around 11am, the room was in good shape (except for a tear on the comforter on one of the queen beds in the second BR, and our bus wait times were all decent.  Never waited longer than 5 minutes.  Our longest wait for a bus was while park hopping from EPCOT to AK in the middle of the day, maybe 10 minutes but felt longer due to the heat.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good to hear you had a great time!


----------



## fsmith2845

florep1 said:


> Just back from a week long stay in a 2BR at Grandstand and we're happy to report that we got into our room around 11am, the room was in good shape (except for a tear on the comforter on one of the queen beds in the second BR, and our bus wait times were all decent. Never waited longer than 5 minutes. Our longest wait for a bus was while park hopping from EPCOT to AK in the middle of the day, maybe 10 minutes but felt longer due to the heat.


 
5-10 minutes wait for the bus..  that's really pretty good from what i have been reading off and on..  but i agree.. 10 minutes in the blazing heat does seem an eternity.. are the bus stops covered in SSR.. never really thought to ask that question


----------



## AirGoofy

fsmith2845 said:


> 5-10 minutes wait for the bus..  that's really pretty good from what i have been reading off and on..  but i agree.. 10 minutes in the blazing heat does seem an eternity.. are the bus stops covered in SSR.. never really thought to ask that question



Yes, they are covered.  You still may get some sun, depending upon the time of day.


----------



## fsmith2845

AirGoofy said:


> Yes, they are covered. You still may get some sun, depending upon the time of day.


 

Shouldn't be too big of a problem for us when we go, we're not going until Late November/December..  heck depending on the day, might wish they weren't covered. LOL


----------



## wendypooh

Just booked SSR for July - it'll be our first time at this resort.  The CM at member services suggested the "springs" - and I said OK - after reading here, I'm worried now - as I've read that this is the last bus stop, crowding, etc... - should we request a different area.  I'd like to be close to the check - in, community hall, pool, dining area, but also close to the bus stop - also, any other info we need to know?    OH - she also mentioned the boat to DTD?  Is this another travel option?  Can you take the boat to DTD - then a park?  Is that easier?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Goofygirl17

AirGoofy said:


> Congrats!  The one bedroom is really nice.  We usually stay in studios but grabbed a 1-bedroom over a weekend to use up some points.  It was awesome.  Have a great trip.



Thanks!!  We can't wait   Now that we have the room booked I can start planning everything else!


----------



## nukker7

Man you guys have me stoked....We dont get to go until next year!!!


----------



## FigmentLady

I'm a brand new SSR owner! We stayed there back in 2009 and I am in love.

Where can I find a cute SSR banner for my avatar? Do I just save it from someone else's or something?


----------



## AirGoofy

wendypooh said:


> Just booked SSR for July - it'll be our first time at this resort.  The CM at member services suggested the "springs" - and I said OK - after reading here, I'm worried now - as I've read that this is the last bus stop, crowding, etc... - should we request a different area.  I'd like to be close to the check - in, community hall, pool, dining area, but also close to the bus stop - also, any other info we need to know?    OH - she also mentioned the boat to DTD?  Is this another travel option?  Can you take the boat to DTD - then a park?  Is that easier?
> 
> Thanks!!



Well, you have half of what you want.  The Springs is closest to everything you referenced.  As for the bus stop, I have not been in July.  But, the buses have never been as crowded as the All Star or Pop buses.  

As for the boat, it is a great ride; however, it would more than double your transportation time.  The boat ramp at DTD is at the old Pleasure Island stop, and then quite a walk to the bus stop.  You could probably walk to DTD bus stop than the boat ride & walk, but that still would not be faster than the bus from the Springs.  So, enjoy the boatride for DTD fun, but don't try to use it for a theme park transportation.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Just returned from a wonderful stay at SSR.  Though OKW is my favorite resort I must admit that SSR now runs a close second.  In our past 2 visits we had been put in the Carousel area so this time I requested Congress Park.  We had a lovely 2 bedroom unit, #2601/03, 2nd floor, with a beautiful water view of Downtown Disney, at night it was even more stunning.  The villa was clean, fresh smelling and comfortable.  We were a party of 7 and everyone new to Saratoga fell in love with the resort and it's amenities.  We had dinner at the Turf Club (also a favorite), good prime rib and lamb chops.  We took the boat to DTD and later walked back to SSR.  On this trip we did TL, BB, and actually took a side trip to Busch Gardens (only 1hr 15min away).  Also took in a day of shopping at the outlet malls.  A nice start to summer for our children who just got out of school, just a really fantastic trip!


----------



## mamaprincess

FigmentLady said:


> Where can I find a cute SSR banner for my avatar? Do I just save it from someone else's or something?



Yep.  That's how I got mine.


----------



## FigmentLady

mamaprincess said:


> Yep.  That's how I got mine.



Thanks! I like yours the best so far so I'm stealing it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*BEASLYBOO* - Great to hear you had a great time!


----------



## AshleyMWC

We are BWV owners, and we had an awesome Boardwalk view studio booked for the last week of August. We have had to change the dates of our trip to the middle of August and BWV was no longer available.  In fact, the only studio available for all 8 of our nights was SSR.  I am excited, as I have always wanted to stay there, but that was an AWESOME view we had to give up!   We have requested Congress Park since it is the closest to Downtown Disney. We don't know much at all about SSR, so we are looking for some pointers.

How is the Congress Park location for two 30 year olds who like DTD?

Are there any good views in Congress Park?

As we would really like to have the walking option to DTD, if Congress Park isn't available, is there a second choice we should ask for?

Is there a hot tub near all the different areas, or just at the main pool?

I welcome any other comments/suggestions/comments that might help us!

Thanks guys


----------



## BEASLYBOO

AshleyMWC said:


> How is the Congress Park location for two 30 year olds who like DTD?
> 
> Are there any good views in Congress Park?
> 
> As we would really like to have the walking option to DTD, if Congress Park isn't available, is there a second choice we should ask for?
> 
> Thanks guys



Not an SSR expert but I requested Congress Park and our 2 bedroom had an excellent view of the water with the hot air (?) balloon to the left of us, villa #2601/03 so one of those was the studio.  We love DTD and we took the boat to and returned to SSR by the well lit walkway at night when it's cooler.  The kids only wanted the main pool so we never went to the quiet pool but we walked by it (on the way back from DTD) and it had a jacuzzi.  We love to walk so we also walked at night from COngress Park to the main pool, the resort is lovely and well lit at night.  If I could not get COngress Park I would have requested Grandstand to be near the main pool.   As far as suggestions, the Turf Club is a very good place to eat and the Artist Pallette has really good salads and sandwiches that you can take out of eat in.  I hope you enjoy your trip as much as we enjoyed ours!

Good luck with the view!


----------



## wdwjan

Subscribed. I'm so happy that I found this thread! I wondered why I wasn't getting any updates from the other one! This feeds my addiction. Thanks for all the wonderful pictures!

Jan


----------



## Dizny Dad

*wdwjan* - Welcome!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Dizny Dad said:


> *wdwjan* - Welcome!


So, Dizny Dad, what's you're favorite SSR area?  I have to say, hereforward it's Congress Park for me!


----------



## nukker7

I was wondering why some other user tend to crack on SSR from time to time. There are no negative remarks in this thread but I have noticed people state that they had to "settle" with staying at SSR. I have never stayed there yet but I am looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. It looks beautiful and I will be a SSR owner soon.


----------



## Dizny Dad

BEASLYBOO said:


> So, Dizny Dad, what's you're favorite SSR area?  I have to say, hereforward it's Congress Park for me!



We have never stayed in an SSR area we found distasteful, but we do enjoy Grandstand (next to the pool) the best.  Congress Park used to be on top, but we enjoy Grandstand so much, and with the Boats to DTD being right around the corner, it has made for a great location for us.  But to be more specific, the pool and hot tub at 6:30 AM is MY personal favorite area - private swims, soothing hot water, birds singing, the sun up, just getting ready to go to it!  And of course, that 20 minutes in the hot tub make one feel 30 again! (for about 20 ft out of the tub, then its back to 50)




nukker7 said:


> I was wondering why some other user tend to crack on SSR from time to time. There are no negative remarks in this thread but I have noticed people state that they had to "settle" with staying at SSR. I have never stayed there yet but I am looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. It looks beautiful and I will be a SSR owner soon.



I think that the rumor of SSR being the last choice of dog in the fight is just a rumor that has a life of its own: it is still walking the halls in an old bath robe, unshaven, cigarette in mouth, beer in hand - it just wont go away!  I used to ask the same question, and answer those on the DIS that ask the question, but have finally come to realize that the rumor is my friend; it keeps many away from SSR, and me alone in the hot tub at 6:30 AM.


----------



## nukker7

Dizny Dad said:


> I think that the rumor of SSR being the last choice of dog in the fight is just a rumor that has a life of its own: it is still walking the halls in an old bath robe, unshaven, cigarette in mouth, beer in hand - it just wont go away!  I used to ask the same question, and answer those on the DIS that ask the question, but have finally come to realize that the rumor is my friend; it keeps many away from SSR, and me alone in the hot tub at 6:30 AM.



I like the way you think brother. Gossip on folks!


----------



## AirGoofy

nukker7 said:


> I was wondering why some other user tend to crack on SSR from time to time. There are no negative remarks in this thread but I have noticed people state that they had to "settle" with staying at SSR. I have never stayed there yet but I am looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. It looks beautiful and I will be a SSR owner soon.



I think I heard from a bus driver that it was us SSR Owners that started the rumor and encouraged its growth.  That way, we always have dibs on the room and location we want.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> I think I heard from a bus driver that it was us SSR Owners that started the rumor and encouraged its growth.  That way, we always have dibs on the room and location we want.



Bus driver!

As far as the amount of criticsm that SSR receives, IMHO, it's a matter of numbers to some extent.  SSR has 4 times the rooms of a few of the resorts and almost twice as many as the other larger resorts.  I think when folks have to work really hard to get something (a room at a resort) they tend to appreciate it more than if it was available at all times because there is a huge supply.  I also think that location plays into it.  A lot of people really want to be right next to a park.  I personally need to be able to come back and feel like I am on vacation after hectic days in the parks, I need the room decor to be beautiful, dining choices to be abundant and easy to access and I need to be able to get off campus with ease, so SSR is THE resort for what my vacation needs are.  Anyway I've heard much criticism about all the resorts.  Everyone has that resort that is right for them for specific reasons and those reasons may make another resort the wrong choice for them.  Opinions are personal.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> I think that the rumor of SSR being the last choice of dog in the fight is just a rumor that has a life of its own: it is still walking the halls in an old bath robe, unshaven, cigarette in mouth, beer in hand - it just wont go away!  I used to ask the same question, and answer those on the DIS that ask the question, but have finally come to realize that the rumor is my friend; it keeps many away from SSR, and me alone in the hot tub at 6:30 AM.



As well as your rocking chair by Congress Park.

For some they don't like the "condo" feel of SSR and prefer the "hotel" feel of BWV or AKV.  As Dizny Dad says, it has taken on a life of it's own.  Some who have not stayed here like to "run" on about how the many SSR owners are trying to stay at other resorts or just the "sheer" numbers have affected the quality of DVC. 

The only timeshare we ever stayed in before DVC that had a "hotel" feel was in Keystone Colorado.  Otherwise, most of the non DVC timeshares we've rented  have been the condo type.  I'm the only one in my family that wants to stay in other WDW DVC resorts.  Even the extended family loves SSR and wouldn't consider staying anywhere else.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> As well as your rocking chair by Congress Park.. . . . . . .



Oh, gosh!  People must be reading this stuff!  

(I would hate to think that people would start to approach everybody in the Rocking Chairs or in the Hot Tub at 6:30 AM and ask "Are you Dizny Dad?")

I fell asleep once in a chair in the Lobby Lounge once.  It was nice, cool, soft, and a place to wait for the ME.

I think everybody should approach those asleep in those wonderful chairs (or couches), wake them up and ask if they are Dizny Dad.


----------



## Flyerfan

nukker7 said:


> I was wondering why some other user tend to crack on SSR from time to time. There are no negative remarks in this thread but I have noticed people state that they had to "settle" with staying at SSR. I have never stayed there yet but I am looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. It looks beautiful and I will be a SSR owner soon.



We've stayed at a couple of the "hotel-style" resorts but we keep coming back to SSR.  Not that we wouldn't stay at the others again, we just prefer our "home".  We love the proximity to DTD and the wide open spaces.  It's all what you like.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> .  I also think that location plays into it.  A lot of people really want to be right next to a park.  I personally need to be able to come back and feel like I am on vacation after hectic days in the parks, I need the room decor to be beautiful, dining choices to be abundant and easy to access and I need to be able to get off campus with ease, so SSR is THE resort for what my vacation needs are.



That's one of the reasons we bought in as well - the location.  I like having the boat transportation and access the DTD.  We picked our DVC resort based on what we want to do.  When we stayed at SSR, we did not do any theme parks and had a nice, relaxing vacation with the pool, water slide, pool movies, and great dining at Turf Club and DTD.   Last week, we did a trip so we could watch the animals.  So, we stayed at Kidanni Savanna view, and then only went to AK park.  When we get over to BLT, we will to MK a lot that trip.  But, when the dds (8,6) outgrow theme parks, we will enjoy many many years of relaxing vacations at SSR.


----------



## notaclue

Newbie here.  We just bought in to SSR.  How long is the walk from Congress Park to the Turf Club?  I remember that the Grandstand is close to the restaurants but I got the impression it was more kid-oriented than some other areas and our kids are grown so we're more into convenience now.  Which would be a good area to request?  TIA


----------



## AirGoofy

notaclue said:


> Newbie here.  We just bought in to SSR.  How long is the walk from Congress Park to the Turf Club?  I remember that the Grandstand is close to the restaurants but I got the impression it was more kid-oriented than some other areas and our kids are grown so we're more into convenience now.  Which would be a good area to request?  TIA



Here is the link to the map of SSR. http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

I can't remember exactly, so I'm going to say 15 minutes.  It may be longer depending on what building you are in.  We just stroll along and a slow pace with dds (8,6), so I'm sure you can walk it much faster.  I think the distance from Grandstand and CP to main restaurants is about the same, depending on what building you are in.  Do you want convenience to the main restaurants?  If so, go with the Springs - that is the closest.  CP is the most convenient to walk to DTD and then get to the main areas at SSR as well.


----------



## tjhsr

Have they started construction yet?


----------



## Dizny Dad

notaclue said:


> Newbie here.  We just bought in to SSR.  How long is the walk from Congress Park to the Turf Club?  . . . . . .   Which would be a good area to request?  TIA



Welcome Home!

It takes DW and I not more than 8 - 10 minutes to walk from the farthest Congress Park building to the Turf Club.

For a more relaxed visit with low child count, we like both Congress Park and The Paddock quiet pools and Hot tubs.   But now that the Paddock will be upgrading, it will have a much higher child count.

Stick with the Grandstand - medium child count and cool little bar (which lowers the noticable count).

Have fun!


----------



## notaclue

Dizny Dad said:


> Welcome Home!
> 
> It takes DW and I not more than 8 - 10 minutes to walk from the farthest Congress Park building to the Turf Club.
> 
> For a more relaxed visit with low child count, we like both Congress Park and The Paddock quiet pools and Hot tubs.   But now that the Paddock will be upgrading, it will have a much higher child count.
> 
> Stick with the Grandstand - medium child count and cool little bar (which lowers the noticable count).
> 
> Have fun!



Our guide mentioned that they were putting in a new pool and restaurant.  Any idea what type restaurant they are putting in, counter type or sit down?  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mamaprincess

notaclue said:


> Our guide mentioned that they were putting in a new pool and restaurant.  Any idea what type restaurant they are putting in, counter type or sit down?  Thanks for the advice.



Counter service.


----------



## tomandrobin

Been awhile since I stopped by the SSR thread. Just wanted to say Hi and that SSR is still our favorite DVC resort. We are "softly" looking for another SSR contract to add to our point total!


----------



## Candy Orlando

Walt Disney loved horses. He was a great polo player. Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa is a reflection of him. He would be proud of it. The theme is perfectly elegant. Of all of the Vacation Club Resorts, it is equal to the Grand Floridian because of it's chosen theme and decor.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Candy Orlando said:


> Walt Disney loved horses. He was a great polo player. Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa is a reflection of him. He would be proud of it. The theme is perfectly elegant. Of all of the Vacation Club Resorts, it is equal to the Grand Floridian because of it's chosen theme and decor.



And Walt's love of Railroads is well known, too, and is reflected in the steam trains around the Magic Kingdom, and his enthusiasm for the monorail system.  The Carolwood Pacific Room at VWL has some interesting memorabilia from his personal backyard railroad from his home in California.

Walt had many loves, but the top was his wife and family - hence the family oriented business he created and is going strong today!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> And Walt's love of Railroads is well known, too, and is reflected in the steam trains around the Magic Kingdom, and his enthusiasm for the monorail system.



I know WDW is not going to build a monorail track to SSR or DTD, but it would be a great idea to put in a steam train internal route at SSR or steam train from SSR to one of the theme parks.  The only thing I don't like about SSR is the bus transport system.  Just like BWV and BCV have a boat to Epcot and DHS, WL and BLT have boat and monorail access to MK and Epcot, I wish SSR had another form of transportation to the theme parks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> I know WDW is not going to build a monorail track to SSR or DTD, but it would be a great idea to put in a steam train internal route at SSR or steam train from SSR to one of the theme parks.  The only thing I don't like about SSR is the bus transport system.  Just like BWV and BCV have a boat to Epcot and DHS, WL and BLT have boat and monorail access to MK and Epcot, I wish SSR had another form of transportation to the theme parks.



Ooooooh, I like that thinking!  Although the boats do take SSR lovers to DTD, alternate choices to the parks would be a welcome relief from the busses.  We don't have any real complaints about the busses, just that alternatives always help when it is time to change up and get that different Disney experience.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Ooooooh, I like that thinking!  Although the boats do take SSR lovers to DTD, alternate choices to the parks would be a welcome relief from the busses.  We don't have any real complaints about the busses, just that alternatives always help when it is time to change up and get that different Disney experience.



Yeah, same here - no complaints about the buses - it's just that I like having those other transport options to choose from.   I always make sure to enjoy the boatride.


----------



## tjhsr

tomandrobin said:


> Been awhile since I stopped by the SSR thread. Just wanted to say Hi and that SSR is still our favorite DVC resort. We are "softly" looking for another SSR contract to add to our point total!



Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## MikeNY

One of the things we love most about our home resort at SSR is the fact that it is far enough away from the parks for it to be isolated and quiet, while still close enough to all of the action.  We've found the bus transportation to be superb, and very often will have a rental car to give ourselves the ultimate flexibility to jump from park to park when necessary.


----------



## AirGoofy

Not sure if anyone saw this link: http://disneygoldenoak.disney.go.co...cid=TC|20188|disney golden oak||S||6165224149

It is a new community of luxury custom, single-family homes that you can purchase to live at WDW going around $1.5 million.  To stay at a one bedroom at SSR for an entire year, let's say for 12,000 points, if you catch a lot of resale contracts at $60 per point, you would only need $720,000 payment and another $54,000 for dues, plus closing costs.  Anyone give me the money?  Also, I need a living allowance for food.  I promise never to pay you back.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this link: http://disneygoldenoak.disney.go.co...cid=TC|20188|disney golden oak||S||6165224149
> 
> It is a new community of luxury custom, single-family homes that you can purchase to live at WDW going around $1.5 million.  To stay at a one bedroom at SSR for an entire year, let's say for 12,000 points, if you catch a lot of resale contracts at $60 per point, you would only need $720,000 payment and another $54,000 for dues, plus closing costs.  Anyone give me the money?  Also, I need a living allowance for food.  I promise never to pay you back.


----------



## kritter

AT SSR now if anyone has any questions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

kritter said:


> AT SSR now if anyone has any questions!!!!!!!!!



No questions, but we can live vicariously thru you.  What's fun?  Has construction started on the Paddock pool?


----------



## maciec

kritter said:


> AT SSR now if anyone has any questions!!!!!!!!!


 
What kind of room are you staying in?  The only question I have pertains to a studio ..... I asked this a while back, but no one answered if a gallong jug of milk will fit in the refrigerator?

Have a blast!


----------



## FigmentLady

maciec said:


> What kind of room are you staying in?  The only question I have pertains to a studio ..... I asked this a while back, but no one answered if a gallong jug of milk will fit in the refrigerator?
> 
> Have a blast!



I have yet to stay in the studio at SSR only the 1br but the fridge in the studio looks much larger than the one I had in my dorm room and that could easily hold a 1 gallon jug of milk. It just depends on what else you plan on putting in there with it.


----------



## bigAWL

I'm not an SSR owner, but new to DVC (Villas at Grand Californian is our home).  Have a 2BR booked at SSR for Dec.  A friend of mine really likes SSR, so I'm looking forward to it.  (Though I'll admit I'm waitlisted for BLT - really wanted to be near the MK).

A few questions, and I apologize if this was covered in the old thread, but I doubt I'll try to read through it all.

What is the normal bus stop order?  Is it the same to/from all parks and DTD?  I read on another site that each bus stops at the Carriage House on the way in and out of the Resort.  I heard there were only 5 stops, but that sounds like 7 stops to me.
What is a "normal" time to bus to one of the parks (are they all comparable or are there any considerably shorter or longer than the others)?
If you were trying to make RD at any of the parks, what time would you be at the bus stop?
Are the boats to DTD pretty regular?  What's the time expected to get there?


----------



## purplern

Love the pictures!!!!!!
Cant wait  to go home for the first time in Oct!!!!!!


----------



## Brigittep

Hello Everyone

I am a new owner and just made my first ressie the other day for the end of October . When I asked the MS what part of SSR would be ideal for a family of seven, she suggested the Springs, but after reading all of the posts should I call back and ask for the Grandstand? Our family wants be close to everything, but I am totally concerned about waiting for the bus and having standing room only to the parks. I have a mother with bads knees and would hate for her to stand being the last stop. Oh, by the way, I'm loving all of the pictures.

Thanks
Brigitte


----------



## tjhsr

kritter said:


> AT SSR now if anyone has any questions!!!!!!!!!



Has work started on the Paddock Pool?


----------



## kritter

AirGoofy said:


> No questions, but we can live vicariously thru you.  What's fun?  Has construction started on the Paddock pool?



No not yet. But our friend is a CM here she said in the early fall and will be ready Spring 2011!!


----------



## kritter

FigmentLady said:


> I have yet to stay in the studio at SSR only the 1br but the fridge in the studio looks much larger than the one I had in my dorm room and that could easily hold a 1 gallon jug of milk. It just depends on what else you plan on putting in there with it.



We have a two bedroom lock-off. My parents have the studio part and yes a gallon of milk will fit but does not leave much room for much else. There are shelves on the door too!!


----------



## kritter

Brigittep said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am a new owner and just made my first ressie the other day for the end of October . When I asked the MS what part of SSR would be ideal for a family of seven, she suggested the Springs, but after reading all of the posts should I call back and ask for the Grandstand? Our family wants be close to everything, but I am totally concerned about waiting for the bus and having standing room only to the parks. I have a mother with bads knees and would hate for her to stand being the last stop. Oh, by the way, I'm loving all of the pictures.
> 
> Thanks
> Brigitte



You wil be close to the main pool. We have been here in October before and have no trouble with standing on the buses!!!!


----------



## kritter

bigAWL said:


> I'm not an SSR owner, but new to DVC (Villas at Grand Californian is our home).  Have a 2BR booked at SSR for Dec.  A friend of mine really likes SSR, so I'm looking forward to it.  (Though I'll admit I'm waitlisted for BLT - really wanted to be near the MK).
> 
> A few questions, and I apologize if this was covered in the old thread, but I doubt I'll try to read through it all.
> 
> What is the normal bus stop order?  Is it the same to/from all parks and DTD?  I read on another site that each bus stops at the Carriage House on the way in and out of the Resort.  I heard there were only 5 stops, but that sounds like 7 stops to me.
> What is a "normal" time to bus to one of the parks (are they all comparable or are there any considerably shorter or longer than the others)?
> If you were trying to make RD at any of the parks, what time would you be at the bus stop?
> Are the boats to DTD pretty regular?  What's the time expected to get there?




The order of bus-stops is The GrandStand, The Carousel, The Paddock, Congress Park and then the Springs. They have a CM standing at the Grandstand bus stop who monitors when the buses are coming and going. This is all of the time now. It was like this in April when we were here as well!!


----------



## bigAWL

kritter said:


> The order of bus-stops is The GrandStand, The Carousel, The Paddock, Congress Park and then the Springs. They have a CM standing at the Grandstand bus stop who monitors when the buses are coming and going. This is all of the time now. It was like this in April when we were here as well!!


 
Thanks for that.  Does the CM there mean they tend to run more regularly?  And there is no stop at the carriage house?  I guess the Springs stop across from the main pool is as close as it gets?


----------



## gsb126

bigAWL said:


> Thanks for that.  Does the CM there mean they tend to run more regularly?  And there is no stop at the carriage house?  I guess the Springs stop across from the main pool is as close as it gets?



We just got back from an 11 day trip, staying in The Springs.  There was a CM at that stop, too, and, no, they didn't run more regularly.  They would give us updates on when to expect the bus.  Seems like we'd see multiple busses for all the parks we weren't going to that day, but the one we wanted took forever!  

And, no, there is no stop at the Carriage House.  The stop at The Springs takes care of that. 

We're scheduled to go again on October 27, and I'm hoping we can get into Grandstand.


----------



## bigAWL

Sorry, another bus question.

I think I've seen that the boat to DTD doesn't start running until 10am, is that correct?  When does the bus to DTD start?


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## StitchFan73

Hello-not an owner, but hopefully will be soon. But I do have a question. I have seen a pool upgrade mentioned in some posts regarding SSR and I was wondering is this a rumor or is it actually happening and are there any other changes coming to SSR. Is there a link or thread where I can read up on it?

TIA!


----------



## adminjedi

StitchFan73 said:


> Hello-not an owner, but hopefully will be soon. But I do have a question. I have seen a pool upgrade mentioned in some posts regarding SSR and I was wondering is this a rumor or is it actually happening and are there any other changes coming to SSR. Is there a link or thread where I can read up on it?
> 
> TIA!



Actually happening.


----------



## JennyG

Hey guys... 
I can't remember if there is a play ground on the SSR property...? I guess we have never looked for it in the past, never had the need. But our DS is old enough to use one now and we're going home in October. Just thought it would be a nice thing to have close to the suite. 

Thanks, 
Jenny


----------



## kikiq

JennyG said:


> Hey guys...
> I can't remember if there is a play ground on the SSR property...? I guess we have never looked for it in the past, never had the need. But our DS is old enough to use one now and we're going home in October. Just thought it would be a nice thing to have close to the suite.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenny



There are 2 or 3 playgrounds around SSR.  Here's a picture of the one by the Congress Park pool.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kikiq said:


> There are 2 or 3 playgrounds around SSR.  Here's a picture of the one by the Congress Park pool.



That's about the cutest thing I've ever seen!  Looks like a little castle!


----------



## JennyG

kikiq said:


> There are 2 or 3 playgrounds around SSR.  Here's a picture of the one by the Congress Park pool.



Aww!! I am so excited! Thank you for the pic and location. I was worried Disney wouldn't have any at the resorts for liability issues. Can't wait for our little Enzo to play on this beautiful castle! 

Are there usually a lot of kids playing on it? Enzo tends to get run over... so I like to go when there's no body there. But, we're talking about Disney here... we might just have to deal with other kids!


----------



## mamaprincess

Hey Lovers,

Just coming in to get a little pixie dust refill.  Our trip seems like ages from now.  Can't wait to get back home in December!  We are road tripping this time and I am really excited about that.  My family always road tripped growing up because my mom didn't fly and I was always so excited to get on the road and go to exciting places.


----------



## kikiq

JennyG said:


> Aww!! I am so excited! Thank you for the pic and location. I was worried Disney wouldn't have any at the resorts for liability issues. Can't wait for our little Enzo to play on this beautiful castle!
> 
> Are there usually a lot of kids playing on it? Enzo tends to get run over... so I like to go when there's no body there. But, we're talking about Disney here... we might just have to deal with other kids!



We have been to SSR in mid August the last 2 summers and there hasn't been any kids on it when my niece played on it.  We spent a few resort afternoons and mornings, most folks are in the parks.  My Dsil loved Congress Park because while she did her laps, my DB and DN would play in and around the playground then explore along the river looking for critters/birds. 

The playground has that outdoor "foam" ground.


----------



## AirGoofy

StitchFan73 said:


> Hello-not an owner, but hopefully will be soon. But I do have a question. I have seen a pool upgrade mentioned in some posts regarding SSR and I was wondering is this a rumor or is it actually happening and are there any other changes coming to SSR. Is there a link or thread where I can read up on it?
> 
> TIA!



It is the Paddock pool.  I saw it somewhere, maybe a DisFiles magazine but don't remember a thread discussion.  It starts this Fall and is supposed to be finished in 2011 confused.


----------



## maciec

StitchFan73 said:


> Hello-not an owner, but hopefully will be soon. But I do have a question. I have seen a pool upgrade mentioned in some posts regarding SSR and I was wondering is this a rumor or is it actually happening and are there any other changes coming to SSR. Is there a link or thread where I can read up on it?
> 
> TIA!


 

It is a definite thing  !  Here is a link with the artist rendering http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-73/1139-paddock-pool-closeups


----------



## debraW76

Hi!  We are booking our first trip to SSR-THV for the fall.  We are requesting an accessible room.  I read there are only 4 of those in the treehouses.  Does anyone have a map showing the room numbers so that I can see which ones are accessible?  I am just wondering if they are close to the bus stops or further away?

Thanks,


----------



## StitchFan73

maciec said:


> It is a definite thing  !  Here is a link with the artist rendering http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-73/1139-paddock-pool-closeups





AirGoofy said:


> It is the Paddock pool.  I saw it somewhere, maybe a DisFiles magazine but don't remember a thread discussion.  It starts this Fall and is supposed to be finished in 2011 confused.



Thanks for the info

Just looked at the plans-very nice


----------



## Flyerfan

3 days 'til we're at our beloved SSR!!


----------



## MikeNY

Flyerfan said:


> 3 days 'til we're at our beloved SSR!!



Have a great time!


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> Just coming in to get a little pixie dust refill.  Our trip seems like ages from now.  Can't wait to get back home in December!  We are road tripping this time and I am really excited about that.  My family always road tripped growing up because my mom didn't fly and I was always so excited to get on the road and go to exciting places.



What part are you staying?


----------



## Mom2micayla

We'll be staying at SSR in March for the first time. My IL's did a timeshare trade out of RCI for SSR. We're super excited to stay there! I've been reading up on this thread and getting an idea of where to request when we call later to verify all the information.

Can I ask a few questions to those of you who own SSR through DVC?

I believe I read that those who stay in the villas via DVC do not get housecleaning service? Or was it once per stay? It'll just be DH and I, so that's not a big deal. Just checking.

Do you get any shampoo, conditioner, etc like you would at the regular onsite hotels? I know our unit (1 bedroom villa) has a washer & dryer.. is there any laundry soap at all included?

How is Turf Club? Our flight arrives around 4:30 pm. We'll be taking DME to the resort. What time would you suggest I make ADR's for Turf Club (if at all?)

Are the pools heated? I've never been to FL in March, but looking online makes me think it would be way to cold to swim unless they are heated. (I live in the desert where it's HOT! I can't even fathom swimming in 70 degree temps. I'd freeze to death )

I noticed our reservations through RCI says Unit: 14F. What does that mean? 

Are the doors to the room exterior? I believe they are, but the photos I've seen make it hard to discern.

I really appreciate all your guys help. I've found this thread (and the last) very informative! Loved looking at all of your photos.


----------



## franandaj

Mom2micayla said:


> We'll be staying at SSR in March for the first time. My IL's did a timeshare trade out of RCI for SSR. We're super excited to stay there! I've been reading up on this thread and getting an idea of where to request when we call later to verify all the information.
> 
> Can I ask a few questions to those of you who own SSR through DVC?
> 
> I believe I read that those who stay in the villas via DVC do not get housecleaning service? Or was it once per stay? It'll just be DH and I, so that's not a big deal. Just checking.



You get trash and towel service on the 4th day and a full cleaning on the 7th day.



> Do you get any shampoo, conditioner, etc like you would at the regular onsite hotels? I know our unit (1 bedroom villa) has a washer & dryer.. is there any laundry soap at all included?



They give you all the stuff you would get in a normal hotel and I think that they replace it on the 4th day with T&T service, I'm not sure but my DP always takes the toiletries and we've always ended up with at least two of each and we usually don't stay the 7 days.



> How is Turf Club? Our flight arrives around 4:30 pm. We'll be taking DME to the resort. What time would you suggest I make ADR's for Turf Club (if at all?)



I enjoyed our meal at the Turf Club, our flight arrived at 6:00 and we had an 8:30 reservation. We checked in and headed over to the Turf Club and were only a few minutes early.  Our party had the Prime Rib, Strip Steak with Blue Cheese and the burger, we started off with the onion rings and really enjoyed all of it.



> Are the pools heated? I've never been to FL in March, but looking online makes me think it would be way to cold to swim unless they are heated. (I live in the desert where it's HOT! I can't even fathom swimming in 70 degree temps. I'd freeze to death )
> 
> Are the doors to the room exterior? I believe they are, but the photos I've seen make it hard to discern.



The pools are heated year round, It's Disney! And at SSR all the rooms have an exterior entrance.

That's is on what I can answer, but hope it helps!


----------



## Mom2micayla

Thanks so much, Alison. That answered most of my questions beautifully. I had assumed pretty much what you said, but it was nice to get it verified. Have a great day!


----------



## momof1+1+2

Question about the kitchen in a dedicated 2 bedroom - from the photos I saw, it looks like there is only a small table with bench seating.  It looks like maybe two adults can sit there.  Is there another table or counter with seating?  We have 6 of us and like to sit down to breakfast together but it doesn't look like there is any where to do that.   Can anyone let me know how it's set up?  Thanks!


----------



## maciec

Mom2micayla said:


> I noticed our reservations through RCI says Unit: 14F. What does that mean?
> 
> Are the doors to the room exterior? I believe they are, but the photos I've seen make it hard to discern.


 
First, Congrats on your trade!  I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for an II trade with my parents Marriott for our trip to Mexico.

Second, the RCI unit number doesn't mean anything because all of the units I believe at SSR are 4 digit numbers.

Third, yes, the doors to get into your unit are all exterior.

I hope you have a great time!  We don't get to SSR until October and time is moving at a snails pace for this impatient woman!


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> What part are you staying?



We are staying in the THV's December 18th -Dec. 23rd  then it's on to AKV Jambo house until the 28th.  Both of these are my homes and I haven't stayed at either though of course I have stayed at SSR.  I'm really excited about this trip.  I loooooove Disney during the Holidays.


----------



## Dizny Dad

momof1+1+2 said:


> Question about the kitchen in a dedicated 2 bedroom - from the photos I saw, it looks like there is only a small table with bench seating.  It looks like maybe two adults can sit there.  Is there another table or counter with seating?  We have 6 of us and like to sit down to breakfast together but it doesn't look like there is any where to do that.   Can anyone let me know how it's set up?  Thanks!



The table with bench and chairs easily seats 4 adults.  The kitchen counter area also seats at least two adults (it may be three chairs there - I don't recall exactly)


----------



## Mom2micayla

maciec said:


> First, Congrats on your trade!  I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for an II trade with my parents Marriott for our trip to Mexico.
> 
> Second, the RCI unit number doesn't mean anything because all of the units I believe at SSR are 4 digit numbers.
> 
> Third, yes, the doors to get into your unit are all exterior.
> 
> I hope you have a great time!  We don't get to SSR until October and time is moving at a snails pace for this impatient woman!



Thanks Melissa  I assumed the 14F didn't mean anything because all the photos I have seen showed 4 numbered rooms, but I wondered if I was overlooking something. 

I am not sure how we got so lucky with this trade. We literally put the request in one day and the very next it was accepted. (We put it in as either SSR, BCV, OKW or Bay Tower IIRC). We thought for sure it would take months before we got anything. Never dreamed it would happen overnight. Of course, the ILs were trading out of a very nice resort in Cancun with their week being smack during Spring Break time, so I'm sure that helped.  We're thrilled to be going to WDW and staying at SSR. Our 4 kids are a tad jealous. They are staying at home with my parents. We've all been to Disneyland Resort a hundred times (AP holders there) but they've never been to WDW. I think it'll be good for us to go first, check out the must-dos, etc and then take the family in a year or so. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself so I don't feel so guilty.


----------



## fsmith2845

We booked through RCI points for the week after Thanksgiving (Nov 27th thru Dec 4th).  Based on the fact they have extended free dining through Dec 21, I'm assuming the resorts are well below the booking percentage that Disney would like...  Hopefully it doesn't end up too crowded.. was looking forward to nice weather and low crowds during most of our stay!!  

Boy I sure wish i could get the free dining being booked into SSR for that week..  that would be sweet!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Mom2micayla said:


> I believe I read that those who stay in the villas via DVC do not get housecleaning service?
> 
> Do you get any shampoo, conditioner, etc like you would at the regular onsite hotels? I know our unit (1 bedroom villa) has a washer & dryer.. is there any laundry soap at all included?
> 
> How is Turf Club? Our flight arrives around 4:30 pm. We'll be taking DME to the resort. What time would you suggest I make ADR's for Turf Club (if at all?)
> 
> Are the doors to the room exterior? I believe they are, but the photos I've seen make it hard to discern.



Not sure how the RCI trade program works.  If you pay OOP for SSR or get an upgrade from value resort, I think you get regular mousekeeping like you would at non-DVC resort.  But, if not, then it is the 4th day like other poster responded.  For laundry, you get enough powder Tide detergent for one load (or maybe 2 if you skimp on the detergent).  No dryer sheets.  Bring your own.  Also, it is a dryer stacked on top of washer unit, so they are not the largest capacity.  Turf Club is excellent. I get the Prime Rib there, and it is the best cut of meat, seasoned perfectly.  Probably my favorite steak place.  As for ADR, not been in March, but we have been seated for an earlier dinner (6:00 pm) w/o ADRs in October.  We drive, so can't help you with ME.  As for the doors, the buildings are not connected, so you will walk/ ride bus to your area, then go to your building.  On the top floors in some of the buildings, you will go inside the building and up to the room (inside) and then into the room.  



mamaprincess said:


> We are staying in the THV's December 18th -Dec. 23rd  then it's on to AKV Jambo house until the 28th.  Both of these are my homes and I haven't stayed at either though of course I have stayed at SSR.  I'm really excited about this trip.  I loooooove Disney during the Holidays.



I am excited for you.  Not yet stayed at THV but that would be so much fun.  We are going Fall 2011 with In-laws, and we may do a THV with them then. We got back from Kidani last month for 4 days, and we had a great time.   Also not yet been to DW in December.  That is one of those future plans as well - the MVMCP.  Have a great trip.


----------



## snowhyte

More pics! more pics! 

Please. 

I check this thread often because I just loooove the pics. Such a beautiful resort. 

Haven't seen too many new ones recently. New pics anyone???


----------



## Mom2micayla

AirGoofy said:


> Not sure how the RCI trade program works.  If  you pay OOP for SSR or get an upgrade from value resort, I think you get  regular mousekeeping like you would at non-DVC resort.  But, if not,  then it is the 4th day like other poster responded.  For laundry, you  get enough powder Tide detergent for one load (or maybe 2 if you skimp  on the detergent).  No dryer sheets.  Bring your own.  Also, it is a  dryer stacked on top of washer unit, so they are not the largest  capacity.  Turf Club is excellent. I get the Prime Rib there, and it is  the best cut of meat, seasoned perfectly.  Probably my favorite steak  place.  As for ADR, not been in March, but we have been seated for an  earlier dinner (6:00 pm) w/o ADRs in October.  We drive, so can't help  you with ME.  As for the doors, the buildings are not connected, so you  will walk/ ride bus to your area, then go to your building.  On the top  floors in some of the buildings, you will go inside the building and up  to the room (inside) and then into the room.



Thanks for the info on the laundry and other stuff.  I  think I'll bring some of those Purex 2 in 1 sheets and call it a day. 

Completely unrelated, but I used to live right across the river from  you.  I  was born and raised in Evansville, IN. Moved away when I was 20. Still  have family there. I just returned from a trip there about 2 weeks ago,  actually. I must have been to Owensboro a 100x while I lived in Indiana.


----------



## purplern

snowhyte said:


> More pics! more pics!
> 
> Please.
> 
> I check this thread often because I just loooove the pics. Such a beautiful resort.
> 
> Haven't seen too many new ones recently. New pics anyone???



I agree. Pictures anyone?! I'm not going home till Oct and it will be our first stay at home!!


----------



## millys

Pic's...?

Your wish is my command......!

The footpath at Congress Park overlooking DTD






and again from the rocking chairs






Footbridge over the lake






Master bed in 2 x bed unit






Second bed in 2 x bed unit






Cute little balcony







Back home in 5 x weeks today 


Milly


----------



## AirGoofy

Mom2micayla said:


> Thanks for the info on the laundry and other stuff.
> 
> Completely unrelated, but I used to live right across the river from  you.  I  was born and raised in Evansville, IN.



They also have detergent you can buy down in the laundry facilities.  And, you can use those facilities (but would you really want to with the unit in your room).  Last time we checked it was $1.00 for the box of detergent.  Since we drive, we can bring more from home.  

Surprise to hear that you drove over from Evansville.  We drive over there for  the zoo and Toys R US (we don't have either).  I had a uncle who retired and moved from Portland to Arizona, and he is much happier now.  I think he is near Pheonix, but don't remember the name of the town.  I would think the rain vs. desert would be a big contrast, but he likes his new home.



millys said:


> Pic's...?



Great pics.   Great lighting with the tree.  Last time we had a 1 bdr at the Paddock and our room overlooked the bridge over the lake.  It was a great view.


----------



## MikeNY

Millys - great photos!  Makes me long for home at SSR!


----------



## Mom2micayla

AirGoofy said:


> They also have detergent you can buy down in the laundry facilities.  And, you can use those facilities (but would you really want to with the unit in your room).  Last time we checked it was $1.00 for the box of detergent.  Since we drive, we can bring more from home.
> 
> Surprise to hear that you drove over from Evansville.  We drive over there for  the zoo and Toys R US (we don't have either).  I had a uncle who retired and moved from Portland to Arizona, and he is much happier now.  I think he is near Pheonix, but don't remember the name of the town.  I would think the rain vs. desert would be a big contrast, but he likes his new home.



Good to know about the detergent. I have a 2 pack trial of the new Purex 3-in-1 wash sheets, so I think I'll just hang onto those and bring those. We shouldn't need to do much laundry since it'll be just DH and I. 

Evansville.. the thriving metropolis with a zoo and Toys R Us.  I had a ton of friends in KY so that's why I was always over there. My college roommate was from Owensboro too.  

Have to say that I agree with your uncle.. I much prefer it here. KY and IN are beautiful and green, but I can't handle the weather and humidity. IMO the summer months are just downright miserable.  I'll take the "dry" heat anyday! We don't have the bugs you guys have either. When we were out there a few weeks ago, my kids about freaked out over all the bugs in my parents yard (they live in the middle of a forest, practically). We're just not used to bugs, mosquitos, etc here. Plus the Mexican food here is sooo much better here.  I used to think that Hacienda was "real" Mexican food.  Tucson is about 10x the size of E'ville, so there is loads of stuff to do here. That said, I do enjoy visiting IN/KY. Some really great down to earth people there.


----------



## purplern

Millys-Nice pictures!!! Thanks!!!!

We have 92 more days till we go "home" !!


----------



## millys

A few more to whet your appetite.......


Quiet pool at Congress Park (5:00a.m. - Jetlag!!!!)








View from quiet pool to DTD......








DTD from the rocking chair outlook.....









Entrace to building............








View from balcony..........








Cant wait to get back home.......


Milly


----------



## purplern

Milly VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!! You have me drooling for more


----------



## AirGoofy

Mom2micayla said:


> Evansville.. the thriving metropolis with a zoo ...
> 
> Have to say that I agree with your uncle.. I much prefer it here. KY and IN are beautiful and green, but I can't handle the weather and humidity. IMO the summer months are just downright miserable.  I'll take the "dry" heat anyday!  Plus the Mexican food here is sooo much better here.  I used to think that Hacienda was "real" Mexican food.  Tucson is about 10x the size of E'ville, so there is loads of stuff to do here.



I moved to Owensboro from Louisville.  When I originally moved here, I wondered where the rest of the town was.  (Louisville is not really a metropolis either.)  Still, Owensboro is a great place to raise a family - no crime, no traffic.  I have tried to talk DW into moving to Orlando.  She keeps telling me that vacationing there is not the same as working there.  Still, the heat is about the same, and it is a lot warmer there in the winter. 

That's hilarious about the Mexican food.  We actually have 3 places here in Owensboro who are owned by a man who immigrated from Mexico, and they are the best Mexican restaurants - including WDW, but they are not inside a pyramid with a boat ride.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Milly, your photos are magnificent!!!! I love the night shots.


----------



## tjhsr

Great picture we have spent more time there our last couple of visits than at the parks


Quiet pool at Congress Park (5:00a.m. - Jetlag!!!!)


















Cant wait to get back home.......


Milly[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dizny Dad

millys - THANKS - great pictures - always good to go home!


----------



## Desnik

These pictures are great!  Can't wait to get back home in just a few short weeks.  This trip will just be DH and I and 4 days of no parks, just relaxation at SSR.


----------



## mamaprincess

Milly those pics are absolutley phenomenal!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Desnik said:


> These pictures are great!  Can't wait to get back home in just a few short weeks.  This trip will just be DH and I and 4 days of no parks, just relaxation at SSR.



Now that sounds like a terrific vacation!!!


----------



## conciergekelly

Love the pictures! Can't wait for our girls only trip in the begining of November! Thanks


----------



## TinkDVC

Those pictures are wonderful!  I just left SSR a few days ago and miss it already


----------



## kikiq

We had to cancel our August trip due to family obligations.  AND attempted to book a few weeks earlier...GUESS WHAT...NO studios r 1 bdrms, yes NO studios or 1 bdrms available for the next month for more than 2 -3 days in a row at SSR or OKW.  BUT I can get a garden view BWV studio for 10 days or a boardwalk view studio for 6 days.  My DH wants his SSR or nothing


----------



## rentayenta

tjhsr said:


>







What section/building is this pool near?  What about the cool rock pool with the slide?


----------



## tjhsr

This is the Grandstand quiet pool.


----------



## rentayenta

tjhsr said:


> This is the Grandstand quiet pool.





 It's fantastic! Where is the rock pool with the slide located? 


Can't wait for our first trip home!


----------



## kikiq

rentayenta said:


> It's fantastic! Where is the rock pool with the slide located?
> 
> Can't wait for our first trip home!



The rock pool is the main pool right across from the Springs.  Lots of activities there and that's where they show the movies.

BTW...Welcome Home...you will love SSR.  I have "dragged" my DH to several DVC resorts these last few years and he only wants to stay at SSR...his home.


----------



## kikiq

FINALLY...called this morning at 6 am AND was able to get a studio for our revised trip leaving earlier.  Called 2 mornings in a row and there was NADA at SSR but studios and 1 bdrms at BWV.  Who are those folks who say that there is ALWAYS something at SSR and OKW?


----------



## fsmith2845

kikiq said:


> FINALLY...called this morning at 6 am AND was able to get a studio for our revised trip leaving earlier. Called 2 mornings in a row and there was NADA at SSR but studios and 1 bdrms at BWV. Who are those folks who say that there is ALWAYS something at SSR and OKW?


 
Always available until you really really really want it!! LOL


----------



## kikiq

fsmith2845 said:


> Always available until you really really really want it!! LOL



Yeah, what's up with that?  The folks who really want BWV should call, some folks are canceling some prime villas  I asked my DH if he wanted the Boardwalk view studio yesterday and he said "NO, I want to go to home (SSR)."


----------



## rentayenta

kikiq said:


> The rock pool is the main pool right across from the Springs.  Lots of activities there and that's where they show the movies.
> 
> BTW...Welcome Home...you will love SSR.  I have "dragged" my DH to several DVC resorts these last few years and he only wants to stay at SSR...his home.





 We are so looking forward to staying there. We have a good 16 months but the wait will be worth it. 



 on getting your villa at SSR.


----------



## mamaprincess

kikiq said:


> FINALLY...called this morning at 6 am AND was able to get a studio for our revised trip leaving earlier.  Called 2 mornings in a row and there was NADA at SSR but studios and 1 bdrms at BWV.  Who are those folks who say that there is ALWAYS something at SSR and OKW?




Congrats on getting your studio at SSR!  My DH would have had the exact same response as your DH.  He won't consider anywhere else except AKV which we own.  I convinced him to stay at BLT which was the one and only time we ever stayed anywhere else besides SSR.  We haven't even stayed at AKV yet.  The only reason I think he let me talk him into BLT is because it was brand spanking new and he likes new construction.  Of course we had to make it a split stay with SSR.  This trip we are doing a split with SSR/THV and AKV.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hello,

I hope you do not mind me asking a quick question.

Our first time to saratoga springs.

Since our holiday is so close now, I wanted to maybe requested a specific area, the only thing is I have no idea where to request 

We do have a car.

We would like to be near the pool possibly showing the movies (will this be too busy/loud).  Was thinking of the springs????  Anything bad about this part?  

Would be nice to have a nice view.

Can I have your thoughts please on where you suggest we go.

Really appreciate that - thank you 

Cannot belive only two weeks - we booked a year ago


----------



## tjhsr

Remember the Springs is the last bus stop. The buses can be pretty full by the time they get to you. But if you use your car for the parks it won't matter. We are going to try for the springs for the first time in many trips to SSR in Oct.. DGD is walking now and the zero entry pool will be great for her. Thats why the new Paddock pool will be great when completed. I believe most rooms would have some sort of lake view at the Springs. Congress Park has the best view if you can get a rm facing DTD. Grandstand rooms have a lot of golf course views and have the first bus stop. Have a great time


----------



## millys

Hi,

I seem to recall seing a building layout on one of the DVC threads that showed a floor-by-floor map of where the individual units were located withing the SSR buildings (studio, 1 x bed, 2 x bed etc).
Did I dream this or could somebody direct me to this thread?

Many thanks

Milly


----------



## AirGoofy

millys said:


> I seem to recall seing a building layout on one of the DVC threads that showed a floor-by-floor map of where the individual units were located withing the SSR buildings (studio, 1 x bed, 2 x bed etc).
> Did I dream this or could somebody direct me to this thread?



http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/Saratoga.htm

At the top of DisBoards, if you select "resorts", you can select any resort and then access their map or any other info.  Here is the link for the SSR Map.


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> Remember the Springs is the last bus stop. The buses can be pretty full by the time they get to you. But if you use your car for the parks it won't matter.  Congress Park has the best view if you can get a rm facing DTD. Grandstand rooms have a lot of golf course views and have the first bus stop. Have a great time



We did not stay in the Springs, but we never found the buses to be that bad.  Now, I came over to DVC after the value resorts, but I don't remember ever standing on a SSR bus.  You're right - Grandstand has great views of golf course and Congress Park has best over the water view with DTD.


----------



## millys

> At the top of DisBoards, if you select "resorts", you can select any resort and then access their map or any other info. Here is the link for the SSR Map.



Hey - thanks AirGoofy - but what I was really after was an internal layout of the buildings themselves - eg a floor plan that shows where on each floor are the individual units.
I have seen this on the AKL lovers threrad and I am sure that I saw one for SSR somewhere.....it showed each floor with a plan of where the studios, 1 x beds, 2 x bedx and 3 x beds were situated and the room numbers for each floor/building.

Milly


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hello - me again 

After looking at some of the gorgeous photos from people's rooms in congress park over to DTD we are thinking of requesting a 2 bedroom villa here.

Can anyone who has stayed in Congress Park, in a 2 bed villa, with a lovely view of DTD, kindly give me the room numbers.


----------



## bigAWL

Our first DVC reservation is for this December at SSR.  I just got the reservation confirmation in the mail from DVC, and it says the vacation home type is "Dedicated 2-Bedroom."  Should I actually expect a dedicated room, or is it just as likely that we'll get a lock-off?


----------



## mamaprincess

I was just reading the BBB thread and found this post about the princess parade at the DTD location.  Just wanted to put this here for moms who plan on booking BBB at DTD for their little princesses.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bigAWL said:


> Our first DVC reservation is for this December at SSR.  I just got the reservation confirmation in the mail from DVC, and it says the vacation home type is "Dedicated 2-Bedroom."  Should I actually expect a dedicated room, or is it just as likely that we'll get a lock-off?



We have never received a Lock-Off when reserving a Dedicated.  I certainly can't speak for others, but we have always received what we expected (not always in the area we desired, not always on the floor we requested, but never disappointed).

Since the rooms are definately different and two "Real" beds verses a real bed and pull out coach is a very big difference, I can't imagine DVC making it a standard practice.. Exceptions can always occur, but I'm sure they would ask you.  Might they steer you to the area they want to place you into by using that kind of decision?  Maybe.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> I was just reading the BBB thread and found this post about the princess parade at the DTD location.  Just wanted to put this here for moms who plan on booking BBB at DTD for their little princesses.



A great advantage of SSR is the DTD access.  We booked BBB at the castle this year as we thought it would be really special.  Now, I wish I had known about the parade.  That sounds fun as well.  I guess there is always next year.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> A great advantage of SSR is the DTD access.  We booked BBB at the castle this year as we thought it would be really special.  Now, I wish I had known about the parade.  That sounds fun as well.  I guess there is always next year.




I love the easy access to DTD from SSR.  We've done BBB at DTD and it was wonderful.  It's a great thing for you to do with your princesses on an off day when you're at SSR and plan on spending time at DTD.  The parade is new.  This wasn't happening when we had our last visit at the BBB at DTD.  I think BBB in the Castle is wonderful as well.  We went there on our last trip.


----------



## bnk1120

just getting this back to the first page


----------



## Dizny Dad

DW & I can't wait to see the completion of the new Paddock area, with new pool and snack bar.  A drink station will add to the area also, since we love our mugs!

Anybody think it will be the big demmand area when completed, and how long will it last?  Grandstand is much easier to get into now, but certainly it was hard when first opened.


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> DW & I can't wait to see the completion of the new Paddock area, with new pool and snack bar.  A drink station will add to the area also, since we love our mugs!



I can't wait either.  It looks great in the artist rendering.  SSR just keeps getting better!



Dizny Dad said:


> Anybody think it will be the big demmand area when completed, and how long will it last?  Grandstand is much easier to get into now, but certainly it was hard when first opened.



I'm sure demand will increase for the Paddock but I think folks have come to really like certain areas for specific reasons so demand will probably be split between the Springs, Congress Park and Paddock so hopefully getting our requests will be easier.  It's great to have so many great areas so you're not devastated if you can't get a room at one of the only decent locations at the resort.  SSR has many really great locations and tons of gorgeous views.


----------



## kikiq

millys said:


> Hey - thanks AirGoofy - but what I was really after was an internal layout of the buildings themselves - eg a floor plan that shows where on each floor are the individual units.
> I have seen this on the AKL lovers threrad and I am sure that I saw one for SSR somewhere.....it showed each floor with a plan of where the studios, 1 x beds, 2 x bedx and 3 x beds were situated and the room numbers for each floor/building.
> 
> Milly



Here's one that I have

https://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html


----------



## millys

> Here's one that I have



Hey Kikiq - that's exactly what I was after.

Thank you so much.

You guys on here are brilliant...

Milly


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> DW & I can't wait to see the completion of the new Paddock area, with new pool and snack bar.  A drink station will add to the area also, since we love our mugs.



Yeah, I think it's neat.  We had a 1 bedroom stay at the Paddock and we had a great time with the pool as it was.  This will only make it better.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

if you buy the drinks mug, what drinks are you allowed with it, and the cost please


----------



## eeyorefanuk

kikiq said:


> Here's one that I have
> 
> https://disneydoc.homestead.com/SSRFloor.html



when i click on it, it says there is a problem with the website security certificate???? Anyone else found this?


----------



## mamaprincess

eeyorefanuk said:


> when i click on it, it says there is a problem with the website security certificate???? Anyone else found this?



Firefox is saying something of the sort when I click on it.


----------



## tjhsr

eeyorefanuk said:


> if you buy the drinks mug, what drinks are you allowed with it, and the cost please



Soda fountain drinks,coffee and tea at the resort. Want to say $12.99 each for length of stay.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> DW & I can't wait to see the completion of the new Paddock area, with new pool and snack bar.  A drink station will add to the area also, since we love our mugs!
> 
> Anybody think it will be the big demmand area when completed, and how long will it last?  Grandstand is much easier to get into now, but certainly it was hard when first opened.



I'm thinking with the bus stop being 3rd, food, and the zero entry pool it will be in higher demand a lot longer than the Grandstand section. We have always been able to get Congress Park but with the new DGC the Paddock will be first on our request list. Has construction started yet? We are really looking forward to having another great pool area at SSR


----------



## my3princes

We just ended our week vacation at the Treehous Villas.  We were in 7035.  Loved being so close to the pool, bus stop and boat transportation.  The villa was beautiful with all the essentials, but still secluded.  It had a Fort Wilderness feel.  Very relaxing vacation.  There is no soda refill station in the Treehouse area, no bar or food either.  I was also surprised by the separate auto entrance with only key card entry, no guard booth


----------



## AirGoofy

We are looking at a 2011 THV stay with 4 adults & 5 children.  There is a set of twins (age 12).  Does anyone know if you can push the sleeper chair into the room with bunk beds?  Is the doorway big enough?  Is there enough room inside the room?   I know it sounds odd, but we would like to put the younger children on the sleeper sofa in the living room, and older children on bunk beds.  The remaining child would like to sleep with the twins than the younger children.  TIA.


----------



## stopher1

AirGoofy said:


> We are looking at a 2011 THV stay with 4 adults & 5 children.  There is a set of twins (age 12).  Does anyone know if you can push the sleeper chair into the room with bunk beds?  Is the doorway big enough?  Is there enough room inside the room?   I know it sounds odd, but we would like to put the younger children on the sleeper sofa in the living room, and older children on bunk beds.  The remaining child would like to sleep with the twins than the younger children.  TIA.



Even if the doorway were big enough to move the chair (which you wouldn't want to do anyway for the weight and how far away from the bunk bed room it is...), there  simply is not enough floorspace to move anything into the bunk bed room.  Though you could set up an air mattress - but it's tight.  

We were in a THV this past January and had a wonderful time.  My folks were in the 2nd bedroom, and our kids all decided to stay together in the bunkbed room - with my eldest, crazy guy, on the air mattress vs. taking the sleeper couch in the living room.  BUT - it made it nice for the adults to have the living room in peace and quiet after the kids all went to bed.


----------



## my3princes

AirGoofy said:


> We are looking at a 2011 THV stay with 4 adults & 5 children.  There is a set of twins (age 12).  Does anyone know if you can push the sleeper chair into the room with bunk beds?  Is the doorway big enough?  Is there enough room inside the room?   I know it sounds odd, but we would like to put the younger children on the sleeper sofa in the living room, and older children on bunk beds.  The remaining child would like to sleep with the twins than the younger children.  TIA.



You can easily use the couch cushions on the floor for a 12 year old.   Our 7 yr old had nightmares one night so we did that for him and it worked out well


----------



## millys

OK - I apologise in advance if there is a post somewhere in the SSR Owners and lovers thread (part 1 & 2) that I have missed.

I am trying to find out about the boat service that runs from SSR.

Is there somewhere I can go to see the timetable etc?

What I am wondering is - can you get anywhere else on the SSR boat other than DTD? 
I mean - does the boat to OKW or POR stop off at SSR and then go on to the other resorts or will we have to go to DTD and then get on another boat to the other resorts?
I was thinking about eating at POR (Sassagoula Floatworks) and OKW (Olivia's) but would love to have a glass of wine or two and dont really want to drive.

Milly


----------



## stopher1

millys said:


> OK - I apologise in advance if there is a post somewhere in the SSR Owners and lovers thread (part 1 & 2) that I have missed.
> 
> I am trying to find out about the boat service that runs from SSR.
> 
> Is there somewhere I can go to see the timetable etc?
> 
> What I am wondering is - can you get anywhere else on the SSR boat other than DTD?
> I mean - does the boat to OKW or POR stop off at SSR and then go on to the other resorts or will we have to go to DTD and then get on another boat to the other resorts?
> I was thinking about eating at POR (Sassagoula Floatworks) and OKW (Olivia's) but would love to have a glass of wine or two and dont really want to drive.
> 
> Milly



No the SSR boats go to DTD and back again.  You will have to change boats if you want to go to another resort.  They generally start running at 10 in the morning and then every 20 or 30 minutes throughout the day.


----------



## AirGoofy

stopher1 said:


> there  simply is not enough floorspace to move anything into the bunk bed room.  Though you could set up an air mattress - but it's tight.





my3princes said:


> You can easily use the couch cushions on the floor for a 12 year old.



Thanks for the info.  I am hopeful the THV will help make all that family together-time a good vacation.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> We are looking at a 2011 THV stay with 4 adults & 5 children.  There is a set of twins (age 12).



We have a set of twins age 12.  We'll be staying at the THV's this year.
I'm thinking of bringing something like this for the youngest so she can sleeo in the bunk room with the twins.  It's cute if you have girls.  I thinks their is a cars one for boys.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> We have a set of twins age 12.  We'll be staying at the THV's this year.
> I'm thinking of bringing something like this for the youngest so she can sleeo in the bunk room with the twins.  It's cute if you have girls.  I thinks their is a cars one for boys.



That is really cute.  Thank you for the suggestion.  Oldest dd has a Hannah Montana sleeping bag and wants to use that.  I think we can do the cushions with the sleeping bag on top.   She keeps asking us to go camping.  It was 15 years and 50 pounds ago that I went camping and did it out of necessity, not enjoyment.  So, she at least gets to use her sleeping bag, and I'll tell her it's camping since we're staying in the trees.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> That is really cute.  Thank you for the suggestion.  Oldest dd has a Hannah Montana sleeping bag and wants to use that.  I think we can do the cushions with the sleeping bag on top.   She keeps asking us to go camping.  It was 15 years and 50 pounds ago that I went camping and did it out of necessity, not enjoyment.  So, she at least gets to use her sleeping bag, and I'll tell her it's camping since we're staying in the trees.



I think the cushions with the sleeping bag will work out fine, especially since it's "camping".  Treehouses is as close as I want to be to a camping trip.


----------



## *Meagan*

hi all! I just came across this thread. My best friend and I purchased into DVC @ SSR in June of 2005! We got an awesome CM discount and a special with SSR because it was when they were still building!! 

We totes love it and have been there multiple times and our next vacation is booked for this december in a 2 bdrm villa!

YIPPPEEE!


----------



## tjhsr

Hi there. Does anyone know if they have started the Paddock pool construction?


----------



## Spanner

tjhsr said:


> Hi there. Does anyone know if they have started the Paddock pool construction?



I believe construction is due in the Autumn (so probably Sept/Oct) and due to be finished by Spring 2011. Don't know if that'll include the QS restaurant in those timescales but would assume it'll all be done at once.


----------



## LoveKermit

Just made a ressie today for mid-August.  So, I will have some dumb questions that I don't want to have search this whole thread.  I apologize ahead of time.

Your Paddock Pool question---are they improving on the pool that is already there?  And they are adding QS there, or is there already QS over there?

What are everyone's favorite villages and why?


----------



## AirGoofy

LoveKermit said:


> Your Paddock Pool question---are they improving on the pool that is already there?  And they are adding QS there, or is there already QS over there?  What are everyone's favorite villages and why?



They are adding on to the existing pool and adding a new QS.  I liked the Paddock area and view over the lake.  Congress Park has the view of DTD.  Grandstand is the first bus stop.  Treehouse Villas are just too dang cool.  Springs is the closest to main pool, Turf Club (TS), Artist Point (QS), boat launch, and community room.


----------



## LoveKermit

Thanks.  I've finally had time to check things out.

Is there a harder village to get into than others?  Is it fruitless to even request the Spring or a DTD view in Congress Park?

The bus stop is not an issue--we rent a car.  But we will be swimming....maybe a lot (if the ocean doesn't do DD in).  How long is the walk from Congress Park to the main pool?  It doesn't look too bad.  But we'd need the stroller, I think.


----------



## tjhsr

A Downtown Disney view is the hardest to get. We have stayed in the Congress Park section several times.We have only had  a good DTD view a few times.We just like it because we walk to DTD almost every night. The walk to the main pool is 5-7 minute's from CP. The Springs would be a easier to get. But don't forget its just a request for any section.


----------



## LoveKermit

I know the "request is just a request" philosophy.  But my DH is the least lucky person I know.  So if there is no request, he will look at the dumpster. 

He was talking about some room (must have been on trip advisor) that was next to some mechanicals (I assume something about AC) and was very loud.  If we don't make a request, he will be in that room--I'm not kidding.

But we've had luck with simple requests.

So Congress Park is not any more special if you don't face DTD?  Then, I think we'll request the Springs.  Is it loud?  I already requested upper floor.


----------



## tjhsr

Noise has never been a problem. We once had one of the studio's next to the side door and it we never notice the noise from the door slaming closed. But yes if only want CP for a view of DTD you might not be happy with what you get. No dumpster views but some nice parking lot or side of the other buildings to look at. We are requesting the Springs for the first time to be closer to the main pool. DGC is going and being a little closer to the pool will be a big help.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Noise has never been a problem for us at ANY of the DVC resorts.  I assume they have insulated ALL walls and ceilings.  We have only once heard a neighbor and it was just a few bumps once in a week stay.

Try a moderate . . . . . and see what NOISE is about.


----------



## tomandrobin

We have stayed at almost all the resorts and Saratoga Springs is hands-down the quietest resort of them all.


----------



## LoveKermit

tomandrobin said:


> We have stayed at almost all the resorts and Saratoga Springs is hands-down the quietest resort of them all.



Wonderful!

(Maybe DH and I will go for a swim at midnight and scream and shout, just to mix it up a little)  Totally kidding.

We are looking to relax and make the most of the resort.  It is not our first choice (mostly because of location), but we are looking forward to it and have no expectation.  We booked yesterday for two weeks from this Friday.  We were lucky to get anything.  From what we've read, we should like it.

I'm going to call during DD's nap about a Springs request, unless I sleep through MS close, like I did on Monday.


----------



## mamaprincess

My favorite location is Grandstand in the 1st building closest to the carriage house.  It's a five minute walk at the most to the Carriage House, so close to both main pool and the Grand stand pool plus you can walk to the DTD boat (which we love) from there (it's right behind the Carriage house).  It is also the 1st stop on the bus route and the 1st drop off point.  Love this location.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*LoveKermit* - Not sure what you may feel about SSR (_It is not our first choice (mostly because of location__)_) but I'm sure you will find it beyond your expectations as a place to get away from the active Disney, and settle into the soft side and enjoy what Disney can do for you in a quiet, calm setting!

Gee . . now I wish I was going soon . . . . . .


----------



## Candy Orlando

Walt Disney loved horses. He was a great polo player. Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa is a reflection of him. He would be proud of it. The theme is perfectly elegant. Of all of the Vacation Club Resorts, it is equal to the Grand Floridian because of it's chosen theme and decor.


----------



## LoveKermit

Thanks for all the replies.  We are very excited about it.  We have just been fortunate to stay at Epcot resorts more recently so were very used to walking here and there.  Now we have to factor in moving the car.  Not a big deal, it's just been a while so it's a change of mindset.

We like that we might actually venture offsite for a meal or two because it feels easier to leave.  And we're going to zip up to the Winn-Dixie right away, just because it seems so close (and this might change our philosophies for future trips).

Once you're entrenched in an Epcot or monorail resort, you forget there is an outside.


----------



## Candy Orlando

The Turf Club at Saratoga Springs Resort has great prime rib.


----------



## LoveKermit

We have ADRs there a couple times, not knowing when we might want to go.  It's going to depend how we feel and if we need a good, big meal.

But, we wouldn't order prime rib.  However, other items look good too.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Beautiful photos at the start of this thread.  Can someone please repost the order of the bus stops in SSR?


----------



## bigAWL

dianeschlicht said:


> Beautiful photos at the start of this thread. Can someone please repost the order of the bus stops in SSR?


 
Sure, here's the response I got a while back with the same quesiton...



kritter said:


> The order of bus-stops is The GrandStand, The Carousel, The Paddock, Congress Park and then the Springs. They have a CM standing at the Grandstand bus stop who monitors when the buses are coming and going. This is all of the time now. It was like this in April when we were here as well!!


 


bigAWL said:


> Thanks for that. Does the CM there mean they tend to run more regularly? And there is no stop at the carriage house? I guess the Springs stop across from the main pool is as close as it gets?


 


gsb126 said:


> We just got back from an 11 day trip, staying in The Springs. There was a CM at that stop, too, and, no, they didn't run more regularly. They would give us updates on when to expect the bus. Seems like we'd see multiple busses for all the parks we weren't going to that day, but the one we wanted took forever!
> 
> And, no, there is no stop at the Carriage House. The stop at The Springs takes care of that.
> 
> We're scheduled to go again on October 27, and I'm hoping we can get into Grandstand.


----------



## magicmommy

The only exception to that bus schedule is the one thats goes to DTD/Typhoon Lagoon. I believe it starts at the Springs, then Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock and Congress Park is the last stop.


----------



## LoveKermit

Two questions.....

Looking at pics on allears.  Is there a vacuum in every villa?  I could use the vacuum space bags, if so.

Second, is there a safe in the room?  We have one at BWV, but wanted to check about SSR.  Nothing I can do, if not, but I use it a lot if there is one.


----------



## tjhsr

There is a vacuum and safe in villa.


----------



## AirGoofy

Candy Orlando said:


> The Turf Club at Saratoga Springs Resort has great prime rib.



You bet.  I think it's the best steak I have had at Disney world.  I prefer Prime Rib and Sirloin cuts, and the Prime Rib at Turf Club was excellent.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> You bet.  I think it's the best steak I have had at Disney world.  I prefer Prime Rib and Sirloin cuts, and the Prime Rib at Turf Club was excellent.



We don't do many ADR's but we have one for the Turf Club this Oct. just for the prime rib.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Sorry if this has been answered already but, if you drive, and you are staying at the hotels, do you still pay for parking each day at the parks? I will be traveling to SSR in December with my 3 year old and NO ONE ELSE!! So I am beginning to think I may want to spring for the rental car just for the ease of getting her and the dreaded stroller around without hassel. But I am not looking forward to forking out extra dough every day for parking, especially if we hop. What about parking at other hotels? We are going to HDD one night so we'd need to get over to FW.


----------



## rentayenta

The Turf Club is on our must-try dining list!


----------



## Dizny Dad

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> . . . . . So I am beginning to think I may want to spring for the rental car just for the ease of getting her and the dreaded stroller around without hassel. . . . . . .



Other than the personal hassle of taking care of a stroller, the busses handle them very well; they are full of them in the mornings and evenings.  And remember, when going to MK, parking is not in walking distance from the park, so using some type of Disney transportation is inevitable.  Other parks parking may be far enough that although you could walk from the car, the shuttle will look mighty good.

Save your money, use the busses and boats.

PS: SSR to FW is easy with a bus ride to MK and a boat to FW.

Good Luck and enjoy the experience; she may be 3 now, but in an eye blink of time she will be 13, then 23, then . . . .


----------



## AirGoofy

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already but, if you drive, and you are staying at the hotels, do you still pay for parking each day at the parks? I will be traveling to SSR in December with my 3 year old and NO ONE ELSE!! So I am beginning to think I may want to spring for the rental car just for the ease of getting her and the dreaded stroller around without hassel. But I am not looking forward to forking out extra dough every day for parking, especially if we hop. What about parking at other hotels? We are going to HDD one night so we'd need to get over to FW.



When you check in at any Disney resort, you get a parking sheet of paper that you put on your dashboard when you park at the hotel, so they know you are legit.  That paper (has depart date) allows you free parking at parks and and other resorts.  I am not sure where the parking is for HDDR, but when we go the Contemporary (for meal), we show them our parking slip and park for free.

Another thing to consider is if you drive to the parks and park, it is still quite a walk to get to the theme park, or you have to get on parking trolley at MK.  After we did this a few times, we just used the Disney transportation.  It is a little more time consuming, but far more convenient.  If you are park hopping the day of HDDR, you could take a bus from that park to the resort.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

I guess my other concern was time. I would hate to wait for an hour for the right bus and room on the bus and then take forever to get to the park and end up missing our ADR. (oops! Late to work...update more later)


----------



## mamaprincess

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I guess my other concern was time. I would hate to wait for an hour for the right bus and room on the bus and then take forever to get to the park and end up missing our ADR. (oops! Late to work...update more later)




Just speaking of ADR's:  SSR is the best resort for having ADR's outside of the parks if you are using the Disney Transportation.  You can get a bus to any resort from DTD, take the bus back to DTD and walk or boat over to SSR.  Every other resort would require you to transfer.  For example, if you have an ADR for Boma, you'd have to take the bus to AK then take a bus to AKL.  When it's time to leave, you'd have to take a bus back to AK and then get you resort bus back to one of the other resorts.  Just something to know.


----------



## dbprimeaux

We always drive to WDW. While at SSR - once we park our van, we don't use it again until it is time to go home. We have found even waiting for the buses is less time consuming than driving to and parking at the parks. Using the buses is part of the "staying on property" experience.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

mamaprincess said:


> Just speaking of ADR's:  SSR is the best resort for having ADR's outside of the parks if you are using the Disney Transportation.  You can get a bus to any resort from DTD, take the bus back to DTD and walk or boat over to SSR.  Every other resort would require you to transfer.  For example, if you have an ADR for Boma, you'd have to take the bus to AK then take a bus to AKL.  When it's time to leave, you'd have to take a bus back to AK and then get you resort bus back to one of the other resorts.  Just something to know.



That is an EXCELLENT point. We have breakfast ADR's for 1900 PF one morning. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## AirGoofy

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I guess my other concern was time. I would hate to wait for an hour for the right bus and room on the bus and then take forever to get to the park and end up missing our ADR. (oops! Late to work...update more later)



I've never waited an hour for a bus, so I hope that doesn't happen for you.  And, once you get to know transportation really well, you can use the different methods, i.e., bus to MK & monorail to Park Fare or bus to MK and boat to Park Fare at Grand Floridean.  I think the recommended advice with Disney transport is 30 to 45 minutes per 1 mode of travel.  We usually have not needed that amount of time.


----------



## stephensmum

Can anyone give me a telephone number for SSR or fax/e mail to put in a location request?  Last year I put a request in via Disney uk, for Grandstand, Congress Park or Springs at check in we were offered Carosel, when I expressed surprise that we couldn't get  one of our requsested area's, the cm kindly offered us The Grandstand.  Thought I might have more of a chance this year if I contacted SSR myself.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

stephensmum said:


> Can anyone give me a telephone number for SSR or fax/e mail to put in a location request?  Last year I put a request in via Disney uk, for Grandstand, Congress Park or Springs at check in we were offered Carosel, when I expressed surprise that we couldn't get  one of our requsested area's, the cm kindly offered us The Grandstand.  Thought I might have more of a chance this year if I contacted SSR myself.



Phone: 1-407-827-1100 

They said you can call this number within 10 days of your arrival. If you are calling before that, you must make your request through whomever you booked with. Be it DVC or whoever.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dh and I need a weekend get away.  SSR had the two nights available in a studio, so we're heading down August 14th!  I did request Congress Park. 

We did see the Electrical Parade and the Summer Fireworks on a rainy night early in July.  Seeing those again, hopefully in nicer weather, swimming and relaxing, are the only things we have planned.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Bobbiwoz - Sitting on my porch enjoying the garden views and had my thoughts highjacked!  

Looking toward December. .  .


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Did I read somewhere that there are esles for the kids to draw on at the Artits Palate?


----------



## tjhsr

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Did I read somewhere that there are esles for the kids to draw on at the Artits Palate?



Yes there are. I'm thinking there might be 6 maybe more. You will see them on the tables.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

tjhsr said:


> Yes there are. I'm thinking there might be 6 maybe more. You will see them on the tables.



Is there a cost to use them? Does anyone have pics?


----------



## pnyltwk

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Is there a cost to use them? Does anyone have pics?



No pictures.  Pretty much everything at Community Hall is at no additional charge.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Yikes! What else is at Community Hall? Is there some place I can read about all the stuff SSR has to offer?


----------



## stephensmum

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Phone: 1-407-827-1100
> 
> They said you can call this number within 10 days of your arrival. If you are calling before that, you must make your request through whomever you booked with. Be it DVC or whoever.



Thank you.



EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Did I read somewhere that there are esles for the kids to draw on at the Artits Palate?



They have small easels that stand on the table.


----------



## Dizny Dad

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Yikes! What else is at Community Hall? Is there some place I can read about all the stuff SSR has to offer?



Not sure where, other than right here at the DISboards, you can find the real scoop on Community Hall.  Please be aware that Community Hall and Artist Palette are two different buildings.  The community Hall entrance is on the High Rock Springs pool level with entrances right off of the pool and from the front on the main street.  the Artist Palette is in the Main Carriage House at the far end between the gift shop and Turf Club (cool bar & TS place!)

Community Hall offers all sorts of daily activities for kids AND families!  There are art activities, coordinated music, film, adventure activities, etc.  You can obtain movies for your room for free (DVC members) and other such niceties.  A sheet is published every week and available at the Hall and at the concierge with a listing of activities and start times.  

A great opportunities to widen the resort adventure!


----------



## Spanner

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Phone: 1-407-827-1100
> 
> They said you can call this number within 10 days of your arrival. If you are calling before that, you must make your request through whomever you booked with. Be it DVC or whoever.



Thanks for the info, just put in a few choice area requests for our visit on Friday.


----------



## goofystitchfan

We love SSR and are returning home for the 4th time in November. We are staying at the THV the night before we leave on the Disney Wonder and were on a wait list for our additional 3 nights after the cruise. There was a cancellation and have been put there for the additional time as well. Can't wait. Would love to have some feed back from the others who have stayed in them.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Dizny Dad said:


> Not sure where, other than right here at the DISboards, you can find the real scoop on Community Hall.  Please be aware that Community Hall and Artist Palette are two different buildings.  The community Hall entrance is on the High Rock Springs pool level with entrances right off of the pool and from the front on the main street.  the Artist Palette is in the Main Carriage House at the far end between the gift shop and Turf Club (cool bar & TS place!)
> 
> Community Hall offers all sorts of daily activities for kids AND families!  There are art activities, coordinated music, film, adventure activities, etc.  You can obtain movies for your room for free (DVC members) and other such niceties.  A sheet is published every week and available at the Hall and at the concierge with a listing of activities and start times.
> 
> A great opportunities to widen the resort adventure!



Wow! Thank you!! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## kikiq

Just returned from a 4 night stay at our beloved SSR.   It was shorter than we originally had planned for August but we had to make some last minute changes due to family issues.  And it was our first time trying the QSDP.  

We requested Congress Park and were right by the pool...perfect.  No more than a 10 minute walk to DTD and 5 minute walk to AP.  We had great bus service, waited no more than 10 minutes at any stop for transportation.  It was hotter than hot...but we did our normal summer time routine.  Early to the parks or late to the parks.   

Our take on QSDP...we normally are not restaurant people.  We like having meals in our villa.  But because of the last minute changes, I thought and the short stay, we would give it a try.  The QSDP was a lot of food especially desserts, which we don't normally eat.  We tried to get fruit bowls whenever possible for dessert to take back to the room for breakfast.  Meal wise, we were able to have healthy food, not one hamburger or chicken finger meal.  
I don't know that we will do it again.  I think we'll stick to eating in our villa.


----------



## kikiq

Path to the Carriage House






From the Springs bus stop


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> We requested Congress Park and were right by the pool...perfect.  No more than a 10 minute walk to DTD and 5 minute walk to AP.
> 
> Our take on QSDP...we normally are not restaurant people.  We like having meals in our villa.



Glad you had a great trip.  We like the space in the villa and washer/dryer are great.  But, we enjoy the restaurants on vacation.  We are going to do a THV stay with other family next year, so we may try some more villa dining.  But, the restaurants may be a way to escape ....


----------



## csharpwv

We own a small contract that we bought via resale to use on a bank - borrow - use basis - 
Our biggest motivator was to have access to the tree house villas.
I have two brothers, each with kids (one with three - the other with only one at this point) but we know we want to make trip with them and their families in years to come - SO - we bought!

We stayed at Saratoga on Developer points in January of 2009 - and had somewhat of a rough stay. The A/C leaked all over the carpet and it took a day to argue with the front desk to actually get someone to come look at it. I know a little about the mechanics of a home - and I could get them to believe that they had not in fact cleaned the carpets - but in the end the A/C had indeed frozen over (three inches of ice) and it took a few hours to bring out Villas down from the high temp of almost 90 degree F. 

The other big problem was this - we ended up with 5 different sets of keys and there were 6 of us - so that was a LOT Of wasted keys!!!! They couldn't get our keys right!

I think Saratoga went through a period of poor management around that time as their approval rating really dipped for a while - BUT - it looks like things have really turned around. 

We can't wait for our next stay at Saratoga!


----------



## DiznyDi

kikiq your photos are wonderful! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## kikiq

DiznyDi said:


> kikiq your photos are wonderful! Thanks for posting them.



Thanks, here's one more...early morning before we went to AK.


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


>



Great picture!  

OK, so I know the balloon is at DTD and SSR really can't claim it, but since we are closest DVC resort, I think we should.  Has anyone done the balloon?  How long is it the air?  Did you have children along?  How old?  How did they do?


----------



## my3princes

goofystitchfan said:


> We love SSR and are returning home for the 4th time in November. We are staying at the THV the night before we leave on the Disney Wonder and were on a wait list for our additional 3 nights after the cruise. There was a cancellation and have been put there for the additional time as well. Can't wait. Would love to have some feed back from the others who have stayed in them.





We stayed in the THV a couple of weeks ago.  There were 7 of us, 3 generations.  We loved the space and seclusion.  We also had a BBQ for a bunch of our DIS friends and between the THV pool and the THV it was perfect and so relaxing.


----------



## wyodan

goofystitchfan said:


> We love SSR and are returning home for the 4th time in November. We are staying at the THV the night before we leave on the Disney Wonder and were on a wait list for our additional 3 nights after the cruise. There was a cancellation and have been put there for the additional time as well. Can't wait. Would love to have some feed back from the others who have stayed in them.



We stayed in the THV over the 4th of July.  There were 7 of us, 4 adults and 3 kids.  There seemed to be plenty of room and we really enjoyed the seclusion.  The pool is nice and quiet..  We only used the bus service once or twice and it seemed to be fast.

We had a rental and used it to get around..  Just seemed a little more convenient for us as we would go to the EMH park for the morning and the parking was nice and close to the entrance..

Dan


----------



## kikiq

AirGoofy said:


> Great picture!
> 
> OK, so I know the balloon is at DTD and SSR really can't claim it, but since we are closest DVC resort, I think we should.  Has anyone done the balloon?  How long is it the air?  Did you have children along?  How old?  How did they do?



"So many questions" as my DD would say 

We haven't ridden the balloon, but my DH worked on a similar balloon in California so he loves watching it from the villa.  We have not done the balloon because my DH refuses to pay $18 (was $16 last year he says) when the one in California is free.  He timed it while I was at the pool this trip.  He said from the time it lifted off, in the air and then tethered down, it was around 15 minutes.  He was guessing it was in the air for 8 to 10 minutes.  He didn't say how much children cost.  There was a family with 3 older children (say 9 and up) that was at the bus stop planning a night time flight.

And yes, we already claim DTD as ours, so why not the balloon?


----------



## LoveKermit

AirGoofy said:


> Great picture!
> 
> OK, so I know the balloon is at DTD and SSR really can't claim it, but since we are closest DVC resort, I think we should.  Has anyone done the balloon?  How long is it the air?  Did you have children along?  How old?  How did they do?



DVCMike went on it on one of his trips, maybe last Oct or Dec?  I don't know how to tell you to search for it, but he always has TONS of pictures.  He did not have kids with him, but he might be able to give you an opinion.

I can't even remember which resort trip it was--I want to say a VWL trip.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq - great picture - and oh, those Rocking Chairs . . . they call to me . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Yep, they're calling to me, too!


----------



## kikiq

DiznyDi said:


> Yep, they're calling to me, too!



To be honest, I always turn around to look at DTD from the CP bus stop and this picture was calling me.  My DH had to come get me because I was thinking I would just walk over, sit and rock.  It was quiet, and only in the low 80s with a slight breeze...yes, calling, calling.  It is the main reason we don't ever get to many rope drops in the last few years.  Dan takes his morning walks, ends up here and calls me to join him.


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> We have not done the balloon because my DH refuses to pay $18 (was $16 last year he says) when the one in California is free.  He timed it ... was in the air for 8 to 10 minutes.  And yes, we already claim DTD as ours, so why not the balloon?



It's a short ride, but my girls (8,6) have short attention spans.  As for the cost, it is Disney.  Other than those "free" DVC hats and "free cracker jacks" (yeah, free, dues) what is really cheap at WDW?



LoveKermit said:


> DVCMike went on it on one of his trips, maybe last Oct or Dec?



Thanks for info.  I may search for it.  I don't think we are doing DTD this trip, but will get over there soon enough.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I asked as a general question, but does anyone here know for sure if we can use the changing room and the lockers at the spa if we want to use the main pool on our last day for free or is it a fee. ME should be picking us up around 5PM, and we want to just be at the pool.  Is there a changing area at the other pools to use if not that one?  

Thanks.

Bobbi

PS. kikiq, those are pretty pictures!


----------



## AirGoofy

bobbiwoz said:


> I asked as a general question, but does anyone here know for sure if we can use the changing room and the lockers at the spa if we want to use the main pool on our last day for free or is it a fee. ME should be picking us up around 5PM, and we want to just be at the pool.  Is there a changing area at the other pools to use if not that one?



Yes, the KTTW card works the last day of your checkout for any remaining meal plans and other access points.  I have not went back to the room at 11:00 PM to see if it would still unlock the door (really freak someone out).  There are also the restrooms next to Artist Palatte that you could change into.  I have never used the lockers there, so really am not sure.


----------



## Disneymad

bobbiwoz said:


> I asked as a general question, but does anyone here know for sure if we can use the changing room and the lockers at the spa if we want to use the main pool on our last day for free or is it a fee. ME should be picking us up around 5PM, and we want to just be at the pool.  Is there a changing area at the other pools to use if not that one?
> 
> Thanks.



We always use these showers if we're at the pool on our last day (can't help with lockers though). The showers are free and - completely deserted! I don't think I've ever once seen another person in there at the same time...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks!  The health club area of BCV has lockers that are free for use in the shower changing area.  That's why I was wondering if the SSR shower area has the same.


----------



## LoveKermit

Do we get shampoo AND conditioner?  We stayed at BWV in Jan and I cannot remember (I assume it's the same for all DVC villas).

Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

LoveKermit said:


> Do we get shampoo AND conditioner?  We stayed at BWV in Jan and I cannot remember (I assume it's the same for all DVC villas).
> 
> Thanks!



You should get 1 small bottle of each if you're in a studio.  Sometimes a 1 bedroom has more, something by the tub and something by the shower stall, but now always.

Bobbi


----------



## my3princes

You should get shampoo, conditioner and body wash.  I love the smell of the products.


----------



## LoveKermit

Thanks!  DD and I cannot comb our hair without conditioner.  But now I do not need to bring any along.


----------



## rentayenta

I read about being able to watch movies at the pool. Can anyone describe further?


----------



## franandaj

LoveKermit said:


> Thanks!  DD and I cannot comb our hair without conditioner.  But now I do not need to bring any along.



Unless you wear your hair above your ears and neckline, the bottle will only cover 2 maybe three showers.  The bottles are only a few ounces each.


----------



## bobbiwoz

When they give you clean towels, on day 4, you should get new bottles of each.  Sometimes you don't, though.

About the movies at the pool. At VB it's just that.  They set up the screen and people either stay in the lounge chairs or watch from in the pool.  It's very informal, I think they had a pop corn machine but I enjoyed watching from the pool.


----------



## LoveKermit

Yes, mine's short and DD's, while fuller and longer than most kids her age, is still just a kid.  And despite the heat, I try not to wash it everyday--hers either.

One bottle is enough.  And we have a 1 BR, so crossing fingers for 2 of everything.  I do remember that happened to us at BWV in Jan.  Just couldn't remember what they were exactly.


----------



## rentayenta

bobbiwoz said:


> About the movies at the pool. At VB it's just that.  They set up the screen and people either stay in the lounge chairs or watch from in the pool.  It's very informal, I think they had a pop corn machine but I enjoyed watching from the pool.




This sounds like such a great way to spend the evening. I hope we have a warm enough evening in December to enjoy this.


----------



## maciec

Does anyone know how much it costs to rent bicycles at SSR?


----------



## Dizny Dad

rentayenta said:


> . . . .  I hope we have a warm enough evening in December to enjoy this.



The last two years in early December, DW and I wore winter jackets, gloves, and our Mickey Ears Santa Hats sitting outside at the Candlelight Processional.  Neither trip would I have ventured into the pool in the evening.  I did use it during the day, but could not convince DW or DD & SIL to come in and splash around.

The hot tub is great, and you can see the movie from there, kind of . .
 . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

rentayenta said:


> This sounds like such a great way to spend the evening. I hope we have a warm enough evening in December to enjoy this.



Some are, and some aren't.  However, you can bundle up!  The campground shows movies all year round, Chip and Dale come, there are songs and you're in a small open theater with bleachers and chairs on the ground.  Everyone is invited to that....everyone is also invited to the movies at the BC.  That's on the beach.  There are other places around WDW that have movies at night, and we've enjoyed them many times.


----------



## my3princes

bobbiwoz said:


> Some are, and some aren't.  However, you can bundle up!  The campground shows movies all year round, Chip and Dale come, there are songs and you're in a small open theater with bleachers and chairs on the ground.  Everyone is invited to that....everyone is also invited to the movies at the BC.  That's on the beach.  There are other places around WDW that have movies at night, and we've enjoyed them many times.



The GF had movies 3 weeks ago.  We could see them from the Monorail.  SSR also had them everynight. FW is a different experience, everyone should do it at least once.


----------



## Marshay

Going to try SSR (one of our home resorts) for the first time in November.  We've enjoyed BCV, AKV and BWV so this is our first "non-hotel style" DVC.

We have 2 girls (1yr and 5yr) and are staying 4 nights prior to Thanksgiving.  

If we take the boat/walk to DTD, where exactly does it enter DTD?

And we may try the Balloon, too.  Yes, I know it's $$$ for a 15 minute ride, but  think our girls would love it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Marshay said:


> . . . . . If we take the boat/walk to DTD, where exactly does it enter DTD?



Boats from SSR now drop you off at the old Pleasure Island dock.  You can walk to either DTD or West side from there or take a water taxi.


----------



## Marshay

Dizny Dad said:


> Boats from SSR now drop you off at the old Pleasure Island dock.  You can walk to either DTD or West side from there or take a water taxi.



oh, thanks!  I was hoping it was closer to Marketplace...that's where we spend the most time at DTD.  We may just drive anyway since we'll have packages to carry.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Marshay said:


> And we may try the Balloon, too.  Yes, I know it's $$$ for a 15 minute ride, but  think our girls would love it!



How much does it cost?


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Somebody please sell this resort to me for my 3 year old. We are staying here for the first time and I just don't think it looks fun at all for little ones. I am sorry to say on here that I am on a wait list for WL and I keep calling about BCV but EVERYTHING is booked up. Other than the pool with the Donald squirty thing, what is great for kids? Please get me excited for this.


----------



## rentayenta

bobbiwoz said:


> Some are, and some aren't.  However, you can bundle up!  The campground shows movies all year round, Chip and Dale come, there are songs and you're in a small open theater with bleachers and chairs on the ground.  Everyone is invited to that....everyone is also invited to the movies at the BC.  That's on the beach.  There are other places around WDW that have movies at night, and we've enjoyed them many times.





 I love this idea for a nice mellow night. My middle DD is a Chip and Dale nut so I will have to look into that.


----------



## purplern

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> How much does it cost?



Ticket Prices:

    * $18 Adult (tax included) - Guests ages 10 and up
    * $12 Children (tax included) - Guests ages 3 - 9
    * Free- Guests 2 and under


----------



## Dizny Dad

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Somebody please sell this resort to me for my 3 year old. We are staying here for the first time and I just don't think it looks fun at all for little ones. I am sorry to say on here that I am on a wait list for WL and I keep calling about BCV but EVERYTHING is booked up. Other than the pool with the Donald squirty thing, what is great for kids? Please get me excited for this.



High Rock springs also has a great slide; Grandstand has a number of squirty things. 

The community center also has a list of activities for kids of all ages.  There are movies shown in the evening at High Rock Springs pool. 

If all else fails, there is always the pool bar. .  .  .


----------



## bigAWL

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Somebody please sell this resort to me for my 3 year old. We are staying here for the first time and I just don't think it looks fun at all for little ones. I am sorry to say on here that I am on a wait list for WL and I keep calling about BCV but EVERYTHING is booked up. Other than the pool with the Donald squirty thing, what is great for kids? Please get me excited for this.


 
There are a few playgrounds around the property.  I haven't stayed there yet, but I agree the theming doesn't look as "kid-interesting" as WL, and the pool not as exciting as Stormalong Bay.  But then what pool is?  That's why BCV is booked.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney represents enjoyment for kids of all ages. 

I once sat in a hot tub at SSR late at night during spring break and after sharing the space with six new college graduates bragging about having the world by the tail (and trying not to spill their beer as they jumped into the hot tub; it was an interesting 20 minutes!), the last one to leave to pillage the quiet pool said to me, "there aren't many young people at this resort are there?"  I answered quietly and with a smile "not usually".

I've loved SSR even more ever since.

Don't get me wrong, I love having families around me as I enjoy the resorts, but does every Disney resort have to have a Stormalong bay?  Disney understands that Boomers have money now that they are empty nesters; and Disney is determined to have it.  So, quiet pools are there for a reason: and they are all they are cracked up to be!

There is a place for everyone at Disney!

*EnchantedPlayroom* - Rest assured, you will have a great time at SSR!!!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Dizny Dad said:


> Disney represents enjoyment for kids of all ages.
> 
> I once sat in a hot tub at SSR late at night during spring break and after sharing the space with six new college graduates bragging about having the world by the tail (and trying not to spill their beer as they jumped into the hot tub; it was an interesting 20 minutes!), the last one to leave to pillage the quiet pool said to me, "there aren't many young people at this resort are there?"  I answered quietly and with a smile "not usually".
> 
> I've loved SSR even more ever since.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love having families around me as I enjoy the resorts, but does every Disney resort have to have a Stormalong bay?  Disney understands that Boomers have money now that they are empty nesters; and Disney is determined to have it.  So, quiet pools are there for a reason: and they are all they are cracked up to be!
> 
> There is a place for everyone at Disney!
> 
> *EnchantedPlayroom* - Rest assured, you will have a great time at SSR!!!



Oh I agree. I waaaay appreciate things that are geared towards adults, relaxation, and ambiance. It's just boring as hell when I'm traveling with my 3 year old. Ha!


----------



## Dizny Dad

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Oh I agree. I waaaay appreciate things that are geared towards adults, relaxation, and ambiance. It's just boring as hell when I'm traveling with my 3 year old. Ha!



Cherrish these days. . . . my 3 year old DD is now 29.  Oh, to have just one more day with my 3 year old again . . . .


----------



## kikiq

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Somebody please sell this resort to me for my 3 year old. We are staying here for the first time and I just don't think it looks fun at all for little ones. I am sorry to say on here that I am on a wait list for WL and I keep calling about BCV but EVERYTHING is booked up. Other than the pool with the Donald squirty thing, what is great for kids? Please get me excited for this.



Oh, your 3 year old will love it.  Besides having lots of places to run, the playgrounds are in several places.

This one is at Congress Park.





This area is right next to the Congress Park pool on the way to DTD.





Of course, you never know what "critters" you will find on the banks, all kinds of ducks and cranes





Actually, I think the "condo" style DVCs with the lawns and walkways is almost better for families with small children because the property has room for them to play and be kids.  

This is the walkway from the Grandstand area to the Tree House Villas.





I know SSR is not for everyone especially if you prefer the "hotel" type DVCs but both the main pool and the Grandstand pool have fountain features.  The main pool has a nice slide in the rocks...lots of activities.  PLUS if your little was a little older, there are the cutest little two wheel bicycles with training wheels you can rent.  That actually was what sold us finally on SSR, our family is very active and my little niece loves to ride her bicycle.  She can rent a bike and ride all over the resort without running into people.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

kikiq said:


> PLUS if your little was a little older, there are the cutest little two wheel bicycles with training wheels you can rent.  That actually was what sold us finally on SSR, our family is very active and my little niece loves to ride her bicycle.  She can rent a bike and ride all over the resort without running into people.



That's cute. Does anyone know if there is a list of these types of things or price sheet?


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Dizny Dad said:


> Cherrish these days. . . . my 3 year old DD is now 29.  Oh, to have just one more day with my 3 year old again . . . .



Oh and believe me, I do! I just meant that SHE will be bored. Not that I would be bored with her.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Cherrish these days. . . . my 3 year old DD is now 29.  Oh, to have just one more day with my 3 year old again . . . .



Mixed feelings here.  I try to enjoy every day with my dds (8,6) but only 2 more months to next Disney vacation.  



kikiq said:


> This is the walkway from the Grandstand area to the Tree House Villas.



Thanks for the pictures, especially this one.  We are planning a 2011 vacation to THV with my family and brother-in-law and his family.  Never done THV before and it's good to know the walkway to the first bus stop.


----------



## tringrove

OMG ... just got back from our 1st trip home to SSR ... large rooms were awesome considering we were with extended family ... the pool rocked DS 18 mths had a blast ... can someone take me with them when they go back ... PLEASE!!! i'll be good i will i  will


----------



## pnyltwk

Thanks for the pictures, especially this one.  We are planning a 2011 vacation to THV with my family and brother-in-law and his family.  Never done THV before and it's good to know the walkway to the first bus stop.[/QUOTE]

This is the walkway to the bus stop at Grandstand.  THV has two of their own bus stops as well.  Just wanted to make sure that you understood that.  The THV are great I think.  The suites are spacious and have plenty of room for a large group.  I felt like we were in our own private treehouse out in the woods.  We will definitely stay there again and again.


----------



## AirGoofy

pnyltwk said:


> This is the walkway to the bus stop at Grandstand.  THV has two of their own bus stops as well.  Just wanted to make sure that you understood that.  The THV are great I think.  The suites are spacious and have plenty of room for a large group.  I felt like we were in our own private treehouse out in the woods.  We will definitely stay there again and again.



Do the THV buses go to the theme parks?  Or, is is just an internal shuttle.   The in-laws have never been to Disney before, so I was trying to eliminate as much travel time.


----------



## tomandrobin

AirGoofy said:


> Do the THV buses go to the theme parks?  Or, is is just an internal shuttle.   The in-laws have never been to Disney before, so I was trying to eliminate as much travel time.




The internal THV shuttle goes only from THV to the Grand Stand and the Springs bus stops. The shuttle runs continuously and is very quick.


----------



## disneychic

Can't wait for our stay at SSR in 57 days


----------



## tjhsr

disneychic said:


> Can't wait for our stay at SSR in 57 days



We will be there at the same time. Can't wait DGD is walking now 20 months by the time we get there. Should be a blast with the zero enrty pool She wasn't walking her first trip. DW and I can't wait to also walk her all over the resort its one of the reason we made SSR our home resort lots of space.


----------



## maciec

Add us to the list of people that will be there the same week.  I actually am trying to add one more day to the beginning of our reservation, but right now there is no availability.  I have the Regal Sun at DTD booked on rewards points so I have to try and get out of that tomorrow.  As long as I can get out of that I am going to waitlist for a studio.


----------



## bigAWL

bigAWL said:


> Our first DVC reservation is for this December at SSR. I just got the reservation confirmation in the mail from DVC, and it says the vacation home type is "Dedicated 2-Bedroom." Should I actually expect a dedicated room, or is it just as likely that we'll get a lock-off?


 
I'm going to follow up on this question I asked a couple weeks ago. I've heard something new that I didn't know before, so probably I asked the wrong question. I just read about someone reserving a lock-off 2BR at BCV and waitlisting a dedicated 2BR. Is it the same at every DVC (assuming it has the two different categories)?

When I made my reservation, MS did not ask whether I wanted lock-off or dedicated. When making a reservation in the future, can I specify a lock-off or dedicated, and that way ensure that my preference is available and reserved? If so, then I'll assume that the confirmation indicating "dedicated" is pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## rentayenta

I cannot wait to book our stay!  I have poured over pictures and the thread and am so elated. I am truly thinking about doing a split stay at SSR.  1/2 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom then half at the THV.


----------



## franandaj

bigAWL said:


> I'm going to follow up on this question I asked a couple weeks ago. I've heard something new that I didn't know before, so probably I asked the wrong question. I just read about someone reserving a lock-off 2BR at BCV and waitlisting a dedicated 2BR. Is it the same at every DVC (assuming it has the two different categories)?
> 
> When I made my reservation, MS did not ask whether I wanted lock-off or dedicated. When making a reservation in the future, can I specify a lock-off or dedicated, and that way ensure that my preference is available and reserved? If so, then I'll assume that the confirmation indicating "dedicated" is pretty much a guarantee.



I have read reports of people requesting a lock off and receiving a dedicated, so it is possible they could switch it up, but I would imagine that is rare.  They probably want to book up the dedicateds when a person requests a 2 br so that they still have inventory of studios and 1 br to offer.


----------



## tjhsr

bigAWL said:


> I'm going to follow up on this question I asked a couple weeks ago. I've heard something new that I didn't know before, so probably I asked the wrong question. I just read about someone reserving a lock-off 2BR at BCV and waitlisting a dedicated 2BR. Is it the same at every DVC (assuming it has the two different categories)?
> 
> When I made my reservation, MS did not ask whether I wanted lock-off or dedicated. When making a reservation in the future, can I specify a lock-off or dedicated, and that way ensure that my preference is available and reserved? If so, then I'll assume that the confirmation indicating "dedicated" is pretty much a guarantee.



We have always specified a lock-off and thats what we get. We always get a lock-off because we stay longer than our guest do and then we are able to keep the 1br side. Never been a problem. We done this at least 6-7 times.


----------



## maciec

bigAWL said:


> I'm going to follow up on this question I asked a couple weeks ago. I've heard something new that I didn't know before, so probably I asked the wrong question. I just read about someone reserving a lock-off 2BR at BCV and waitlisting a dedicated 2BR. Is it the same at every DVC (assuming it has the two different categories)?
> 
> When I made my reservation, MS did not ask whether I wanted lock-off or dedicated. When making a reservation in the future, can I specify a lock-off or dedicated, and that way ensure that my preference is available and reserved? If so, then I'll assume that the confirmation indicating "dedicated" is pretty much a guarantee.


 
It is up to you to ask for a dedicated or lock off.  I am pretty sure that the default is dedicated.  Everytime that I have booked a 2 bedroom I always ask for a dedicated no matter where we stay because of the need for that sleeping arrangement.  If your confirmation indicates dedicated then that is what you will be assigned on check in.


----------



## tjhsr

maciec said:


> It is up to you to ask for a dedicated or lock off.  I am pretty sure that the default is dedicated.  Everytime that I have booked a 2 bedroom I always ask for a dedicated no matter where we stay because of the need for that sleeping arrangement.  If your confirmation indicates dedicated then that is what you will be assigned on check in.



We always ask for the one we want. We have never had a problem but we do specify and make sure its on our confirmation.


----------



## maciec

Now I am still searching for someone that has a price list for bike rentals at SSR


----------



## bobbiwoz

maciec said:


> Now I am still searching for someone that has a price list for bike rentals at SSR



I called the resort, and was told across property the bike rentals for a regular 2 wheeler was $9 for an hour and $18 for the day.  There are other types of bikes but I don't know the price.  You need to add tax to that price.  The DVC discount is 10%, the AP discount is 15%.

One of these days when it's cooler, I want to ride along the canal from OKW to SSR, but I don't think it's going to be soon!

Our favorite place to rent bikes is over at VWL, and we ride to and around FW.  We often see deer on the trail, it's just a lovely ride.

Bobbi


----------



## maciec

Thank you so much!  That's not too bad for an hour.  We are adding it to our list of things to do.


----------



## tjhsr

tringrove said:


> OMG ... just got back from our 1st trip home to SSR ... large rooms were awesome considering we were with extended family ... the pool rocked DS 18 mths had a blast ... can someone take me with them when they go back ... PLEASE!!! i'll be good i will i  will



Our DGC is going with us in Oct. and will be 20mths. We are really looking forward to taking her to the pool.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> Our DGC is going with us in Oct. and will be 20mths. We are really looking forward to taking her to the pool.



The Zero Entry really makes it nice for little ones!  Have a blast!


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> The Zero Entry really makes it nice for little ones!  Have a blast!



Thats just one of the many reasons we choose SSR as our home resort What will be great also is the new Paddock pool when its done. It will give us two zero entry pool options for the DGC


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . What will be great also is the new Paddock pool when its done. It will give us two zero entry pool options for the DGC



And three (3) snack bars along with the Turf Club to choose from also!


----------



## mamaprincess

It's awesome how much SSR has evolved since it first opened.  There is almost always something new every time we visit.  We can't wait to see the new pool area and CS in the Paddock!


----------



## Sammy

DH and I are staying at SSR for the first time this October and I've been reading through Part 1 and now Part 2 of this thread...and taking LOTS of notes!  We are taking a "kids-free" vacation to celebrate our anniversary, so I'm looking to see which building to request for quiet, a nice view from the balcony, but not too far away from a pool or bus stop.  Not too much to ask for, right??   

Off to do some more reading!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Sammy* - Seeing that it is a "kids free"vacation:

1.  Take the boat from SSR up river to Port Orleans, then on to Riverside.  It is quiet and as romantic as you make it!  The food court in Riverside is a good place for lunch or dinner.  

2.  Walk from SSR to the Tree House villas.  Nice walk - slow pace.

3.  Walk the golf course over to OKW.  Nice walk - slow pace.

My DD & DS call this "old people stuff".

Disney is great, but remember that you are going to enjoy each other; take your time and do "old people stuff"!


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> *Sammy* - Seeing that it is a "kids free"vacation:
> 
> 1.  Take the boat from SSR up river to Port Orleans, then on to Riverside.  It is quiet and as romantic as you make it!  The food court in Riverside is a good place for lunch or dinner.




Do the SSR boats still go to POR?  I thought they only go to DTD Pleasure Island now.  It would be awesome if their is still a boat to and from POR.


----------



## Dizny Dad

mamaprincess said:


> Do the SSR boats still go to POR?  I thought they only go to DTD Pleasure Island now.  It would be awesome if their is still a boat to and from POR.



Yes, boats still go to POR, both French Quarter, and on to Riverside.  These boats do not go to DTD.  Same SSR dock, but different series of boat rides.  The DTD boats indeed only drop you off at Pleasure Island.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

First up; love this thread!  Have been lurking on and off for months now. 

When I first starting doing WDW in 2007, I didn't see any charm in SSR. Actually didn't until pretty recently. Mom and I will be hitting the World for 3 weeks next month and need our own space. I had 2 rooms at our beloved CBR at a 40% PIN-code. But, very few more we could also book a 2 bedroom at SSR or OKW with "free dining". I know, I'm nuts  but in the beginning I was really unsure of what to do. Would love the benefits a 2BR had to offer, but would we like the resort? 

After doing serious research and a lot of talking about it all, we decided to make the switch; it'll be the 2 of us for 3 weeks in a 2BR. Talk about luxery!  This topic is one of the reasons we've began to grow a comfy feeling with SSR and looking forward to our stay there.

I've got 2 questions, I'm sure those owning at SSR might be able to help me out with;

- those that have recently stayed at SSR; does Artist Palette still have the cheeseburger flatbread? I notice it's gone on updated menus. We'ld love to try one of those, sounds like something so weird it's probably yummie. 

- which adress should I use for shipping anything to SSR? I've been eyeballing a certain bag for a long, long time. Not really affordable in our neck of the world. Have found that bag in the colour and print I want online and for a bargain price.  I don't want to run the risk of hitting the malls and not finding that specific color and print, so was thinking about ordering it online right before we leave for SSR and have it shipped there. Which adress would I need to use for that?


----------



## Coach81

We stayed at the THV this past May.. it was MAGICAL!!!  The Villas are HUGE and very, very nice.  We had 8 with us, and all had plenty of room.  I would highly recommend them!!!


----------



## DisneyFreakz

We own 2 memberships at SSR (one in each kids name).
Love this place


----------



## Dizny Dad

goofieslonglostsis said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .  those that have recently stayed at SSR; does Artist Palette still have the cheeseburger flatbread? I notice it's gone on updated menus. We'ld love to try one of those, sounds like something so weird it's probably yummie.
> 
> - which adress should I use for shipping anything to SSR? . . . . . . .



Haven't been to SSR since May 2010.  They had the Cheeseburger Flatbread at that time.  Haven't looked at any updated menus.  Next Trip isn't until Dec., 2010.

As to shipping:

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
1960 Broadway
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Front Desk: (407) 827-1100
Fax: (407) 827-4444

This address always worked for us.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Dizny Dad said:


> As to shipping:
> 
> Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
> 1960 Broadway
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> Front Desk: (407) 827-1100
> Fax: (407) 827-4444
> 
> This address always worked for us.



Great! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## bobbiwoz

There was a picture of the cheeseburger flatbread, up on the menu board this weekend.


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, boats still go to POR, both French Quarter, and on to Riverside.  These boats do not go to DTD.  Same SSR dock, but different series of boat rides.  The DTD boats indeed only drop you off at Pleasure Island.



Wonderful!  We will be taking this ride on our trip!  I'll pick up some beignets!  I love WDW boat transportation!


----------



## Dizny Dad

mamaprincess said:


> Wonderful!  We will be taking this ride on our trip!  I'll pick up some beignets!  I love WDW boat transportation!



Ah, the beignets!  I love the fact that the things we eat when visiting The World are low fat, zero calories, and never too filling. 

Ah, the beignets!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah, the beignets!  I love the fact that the things we eat when visiting The World are low fat, zero calories, and never too filling.  Ah, the beignets!



Beignets are great.  Or, after a fat-free Prime Rib at the Turf Club, boat over to DTD for Ghiradelli, eat that on bus on the way to beach club for the calorie free Kitchen Sink.


----------



## DiznyDi

Re: Shipping
Make certain your name, reservation number and arrival date are clearly marked on the outside of the box.


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> Ah, the beignets!  I love the fact that the things we eat when visiting The World are low fat, zero calories, and never too filling.



That's right!  The pixie dust has the power to take all calories and fat and just turn them into happiness!



AirGoofy said:


> Beignets are great.  Or, after a fat-free Prime Rib at the Turf Club, boat over to DTD for Ghiradelli, eat that on bus on the way to beach club for the calorie free Kitchen Sink.



Hows about adding a healthful candied apple from Goofy's for your serving of fruit and then you'll have yourself a complete meal.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> Beignets are great.  Or, after a fat-free Prime Rib at the Turf Club, boat over to DTD for Ghiradelli, eat that on bus on the way to beach club for the calorie free Kitchen Sink.



Now we do walk over after the prime rib,then eat ice cream and sit at one of the tables for and hour. Does that work off some of the fat free food


----------



## nolanboys

Coach81 said:


> We stayed at the THV this past May.. it was MAGICAL!!!  The Villas are HUGE and very, very nice.  We had 8 with us, and all had plenty of room.  I would highly recommend them!!!



We're booked in the THV for March. Can't wait to try them out and glad to hear you loved them. Showed them to my husband's aunt today, and she loved them so much, she wants to book one for her family in February.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> Hows about adding a healthful candied apple from Goofy's for your serving of fruit and then you'll have yourself a complete meal.



Now you have your fruit ...



tjhsr said:


> Now we do walk over after the prime rib,then eat ice cream and sit at one of the tables for and hour.



Now you have your exercise ...

The perfect health plan.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> Now you have your fruit ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have your exercise ...
> 
> The perfect health plan.



And they say the perks of ownership are dwindling.


----------



## Coach81

mamaprincess said:


> That's right!  The pixie dust has the power to take all calories and fat and just turn them into happiness!
> 
> 
> 
> Hows about adding a healthful candied apple from Goofy's for your serving of fruit and then you'll have yourself a complete meal.


I gained 20.. that's right TWENTY pounds in just over a week at Disney this past summer.. it was wonderful   Working on taking it all back off.. slowly but surely..


tjhsr said:


> Now we do walk over after the prime rib,then eat ice cream and sit at one of the tables for and hour. Does that work off some of the fat free food





nolanboys said:


> We're booked in the THV for March. Can't wait to try them out and glad to hear you loved them. Showed them to my husband's aunt today, and she loved them so much, she wants to book one for her family in February.



They are simply incredible.. after we do our add-on in the next year or so.. we may be booking them just for our family.. we love the THV!!!


AirGoofy said:


> Now you have your fruit ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have your exercise ...
> 
> The perfect health plan.


----------



## gmi3804

Is there a dedicated thread for SSR like there is for other WDW Resorts? I can't find it if there is!


----------



## Dizny Dad

gmi3804 said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for SSR like there is for other WDW Resorts? I can't find it if there is!



Go to SSR Lovers and Owners Part 2 thread. Use the secret knock. .  .  .  .


----------



## tjhsr

Coach81 said:


> I gained 20.. that's right TWENTY pounds in just over a week at Disney this past summer.. it was wonderful   Working on taking it all back off.. slowly but surely..
> 
> I drive DW crazy with all of the eating and i don't put on any weight. After our 10 day trip in may I had my weight checked just 2 weeks later and had lost 6lb's my doctor said good job on the weight lose Now i beleive it was really the low fat diet of prime rib and ice cream that worked for me


----------



## bobbiwoz

tjhsr said:


> Coach81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gained 20.. that's right TWENTY pounds in just over a week at Disney this past summer.. it was wonderful   Working on taking it all back off.. slowly but surely..
> 
> I drive DW crazy with all of the eating and i don't put on any weight. After our 10 day trip in may I had my weight checked just 2 weeks later and had lost 6lb's my doctor said good job on the weight lose Now i beleive it was really the low fat diet of prime rib and ice cream that worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are young, right!  At some point...maybe it was when I turned 50, 60?  who remembers but you have to eat less to stay the same...not fair!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach81

Not young anymore  just passed the 41 mark.. but I feel (and act) like I'm 20...


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Staying at SSR. We have ADR's at 1900 PF. Is my best bet to take a boat to DTD and then catch the bus to GF?


----------



## Dizny Dad

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Staying at SSR. We have ADR's at 1900 PF. Is my best bet to take a boat to DTD and then catch the bus to GF?



Options, Options . . . .There are a number of ways to go, but DW and I would most probably take a bus to MK, then walk right onto the Monorail to the GF.  We try to avoid bussing through DTD, as they tend to be long trips that are inclusive of everywhere that seems to fit in along the way, plus they are filled to a higher percentage with those not staying at the parks.


----------



## tjhsr

bobbiwoz said:


> Not really 56 later this year. But I don't think i'm old either. But what I do is try really hard to stay away from fried foods. Even on vacation. Ice cream is my one problem. Even if we don't walk over to DTD I will walk up and get myself a mickey ears ice cream. One of the things I really enjoy about SSR is just walking around the resort every morning and I will walk quite a bit. Then grab a cup of coffee and head for the CP quiet pool and sit in one of the rockers


----------



## RLRDA

Coach81 said:


> They are simply incredible.. after we do our add-on in the next year or so.. we may be booking them just for our family.. we love the THV!!!



I am going to try to book a THV for next August....we won't have a car and I've read that you need to take a shuttle back to SSR to hop on Disney transpo. Is that right? Did you use the buses? If so, was it a pain?


----------



## Doingitagain

RLRDA said:


> I am going to try to book a THV for next August....we won't have a car and I've read that you need to take a shuttle back to SSR to hop on Disney transpo. Is that right? Did you use the buses? If so, was it a pain?



We have stayed at THV twice for over ten nights and didn't have a problem.  Sometimes we took the nice walking path and sometimes the bus. But I will note we did not have a stroller or scooter.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . . I will walk quite a bit. Then grab a cup of coffee and head for the CP quiet pool and sit in one of the rockers



I think the "Rockers" are mentioned on every page thoughout this thread.  

To those that enjoy them so much, let's keep it down or there wont be one available after our walk; and to those that have yet to discover them . . . . nevermind.


----------



## Doug7856

Yesterday I booked the THV for our July '11 stay.  This will be our second stay in a THV.  I'm thinking of adding an extra night to make it eight nights.  Anyone know if I can add a night today or do I have to wait until 11 months from that day (next week)?


----------



## RLRDA

Doingitagain said:


> We have stayed at THV twice for over ten nights and didn't have a problem.  Sometimes we took the nice walking path and sometimes the bus. But I will note we did not have a stroller or scooter.



I guess what I'm really wondering is....what is the scenario? Do you wait at a bus stop at the THVs and a bus brings you to the Grandstand section so you can hop a bus to MK (or wherever)? How exactly is the transportation set up for the THV section?


----------



## Coach81

tjhsr said:


> Not really 56 later this year. But I don't think i'm old either. But what I do is try really hard to stay away from fried foods. Even on vacation. Ice cream is my one problem. Even if we don't walk over to DTD I will walk up and get myself a mickey ears ice cream. One of the things I really enjoy about SSR is just walking around the resort every morning and I will walk quite a bit. Then grab a cup of coffee and head for the CP quiet pool and sit in one of the rockers



Sounds like a great plan!!!  I'm finding more and more that I'm starting to enjoy just sitting poolside watching my boys swim just as much as visiting the parks these days.. 



RLRDA said:


> I am going to try to book a THV for next August....we won't have a car and I've read that you need to take a shuttle back to SSR to hop on Disney transpo. Is that right? Did you use the buses? If so, was it a pain?





RLRDA said:


> I guess what I'm really wondering is....what is the scenario? Do you wait at a bus stop at the THVs and a bus brings you to the Grandstand section so you can hop a bus to MK (or wherever)? How exactly is the transportation set up for the THV section?



We were in Villa #2203 and we just walked (about 7 mins) to the grandstand bus stop and grabbed the bus there.  We had very little problems with bus transportation.  We could have walked about 2 mins to the THV bus stop, but we chose to just enjoy a nice stroll to the grandstand.  

Good luck, and have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

Hello,

We are going to be at SSR from 9/25 to 10/2. My Grandson will be turning 2 on the 26th (Sunday ). We have reservations for Chef Mickey's that morning.
I wanted to make the rest of his day at SSR special. Has anyone here done anything at the resort ? Does the resort help with this kind of stuff ? I really need ideas on how to handle this. It is the first time my DD and her DH and my grandson will be at Disney. He just loves Mickey. I don't want to tell them anything is planned so I can surprise him and his parents. I really want this to be special. If you have done the birthday or have any ideas please let me know. Thanks


----------



## franandaj

Doug7856 said:


> Yesterday I booked the THV for our July '11 stay.  This will be our second stay in a THV.  I'm thinking of adding an extra night to make it eight nights.  Anyone know if I can add a night today or do I have to wait until 11 months from that day (next week)?



I'm pretty sure I had to wait a week to book the second part when I booked us in there for 10 days for our trip this past January.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> I think the "Rockers" are mentioned on every page thoughout this thread.
> 
> To those that enjoy them so much, let's keep it down or there wont be one available after our walk; and to those that have yet to discover them . . . . nevermind.



What rockers


----------



## Coach81

tinkerbell2u said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to be at SSR from 9/25 to 10/2. My Grandson will be turning 2 on the 26th (Sunday ). We have reservations for Chef Mickey's that morning.
> I wanted to make the rest of his day at SSR special. Has anyone here done anything at the resort ? Does the resort help with this kind of stuff ? I really need ideas on how to handle this. It is the first time my DD and her DH and my grandson will be at Disney. He just loves Mickey. I don't want to tell them anything is planned so I can surprise him and his parents. I really want this to be special. If you have done the birthday or have any ideas please let me know. Thanks



You could try to notify the resort ahead of time.. usually that is all it takes for them to add some extra 

Good luck, and have a great time!


----------



## my3princes

tinkerbell2u said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to be at SSR from 9/25 to 10/2. My Grandson will be turning 2 on the 26th (Sunday ). We have reservations for Chef Mickey's that morning.
> I wanted to make the rest of his day at SSR special. Has anyone here done anything at the resort ? Does the resort help with this kind of stuff ? I really need ideas on how to handle this. It is the first time my DD and her DH and my grandson will be at Disney. He just loves Mickey. I don't want to tell them anything is planned so I can surprise him and his parents. I really want this to be special. If you have done the birthday or have any ideas please let me know. Thanks



You can notify the resort and they will make a note of it on your reservation.  Don't expect much.  Last trip we celebrated our 18th Anniversary and they left us a picture of Mickey and Minnie which was signed by both of them.  The other side of the folder had a photopass discount card.  If you really want to do something special you need to take matters into your own hands then if Disney does something on their own it will be extra magic.  If you have a car I would suggest running to one of the grocery stores or superWalmart and getting a cake and some little Disney souvenirs.  You can always  sneak those into your villa while the little guy is napping or swimming.  If you don't have a car you could have Disney make up a cake for you (pricey)  I think the Disney Florists might deliver a cake and I know that you can order a gift basket through them.  We've celebrated many birthdays as WDW.  Sometimes I packed little "Mickey and Pals" gifts in my luggage and just snuck them out, sometimes a run to the store.  You can easily get crepe paper and other hanging decorations locally so you can go as big as you want, but I would not expect more than a signed photo from the resort.


----------



## tjhsr

Coach81 said:


> Sounds like a great plan!!!  I'm finding more and more that I'm starting to enjoy just sitting poolside watching my boys swim just as much as visiting the parks these days..
> 
> 
> Our DGC is going this trip.She is walking now and we plan on spending a lot of time at the pool and just enjoying the resort. This will be her 3rd DVC stay at 20 months old. By her second birthday she will be a real DVC  expert


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> What rockers


----------



## dbprimeaux

tinkerbell2u said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to be at SSR from 9/25 to 10/2. My Grandson will be turning 2 on the 26th (Sunday ). We have reservations for Chef Mickey's that morning.
> I wanted to make the rest of his day at SSR special. Has anyone here done anything at the resort ? Does the resort help with this kind of stuff ? I really need ideas on how to handle this. It is the first time my DD and her DH and my grandson will be at Disney. He just loves Mickey. I don't want to tell them anything is planned so I can surprise him and his parents. I really want this to be special. If you have done the birthday or have any ideas please let me know. Thanks



A few trips ago...DH contacted Disney Florist. They decorated the whole villa (2bd). There was flowers for me, a Disney picture frame with an autographed picture of the Fab 5, Mickey footprints on the floor leading into bedroom #2 (kids room), a huge Mickey sitting on the entertainment center, and a big yellow and red package sitting on the bed - inside was a light up thing, sprayfan, hidden mickey book, big white mickey glove, pens, and an autograph book and disney tattooes....

Our kids loved it!! And it was the most beautiful bouqet of flowers I have ever gotten!!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

Thanks for all the info!
Where do I find the number for the Disney Florest?  What grocery store is best for getting a cake from ? I don't care for Walmarts bakery. Thanks again!


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, after much planning and debating, we finally have negotiated a 6 night THV stay for 9 people for October 2011.  It is my family, BIL and his family, and MIL.  Now, I just have to wait a few months to book it and hope that we don't have to continue the debate.   Since it is their 1st time going, we are going to do the Castle for sure, but still debating the others.  I usually plan our DVC vacations and enjoy doing so.  But, trying to make 3 families happy is a lot more difficult.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> Well, after much planning and debating, we finally have negotiated a 6 night THV stay for 9 people for October 2011.  It is my family, BIL and his family, and MIL.  Now, I just have to wait a few months to book it and hope that we don't have to continue the debate.   Since it is their 1st time going, we are going to do the Castle for sure, but still debating the others.  I usually plan our DVC vacations and enjoy doing so.  But, trying to make 3 families happy is a lot more difficult.



Extended Family planning - been there, done that. 

Let the games begin . . . 

May the magic be with you!


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> Well, after much planning and debating, we finally have negotiated a 6 night THV stay for 9 people for October 2011.  It is my family, BIL and his family, and MIL.  Now, I just have to wait a few months to book it and hope that we don't have to continue the debate.   Since it is their 1st time going, we are going to do the Castle for sure, but still debating the others.  I usually plan our DVC vacations and enjoy doing so.  But, trying to make 3 families happy is a lot more difficult.



Good luck.  Sound's like you guys need a family meeting.  You are the expert so let them know what the options are, find out what everyone's most interested in experiencing, then you can formulate the vacation plan.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Extended Family planning - been there, done that. Let the games begin . . . May the magic be with you!





mamaprincess said:


> Good luck.  Sound's like you guys need a family meeting.  You are the expert so let them know what the options are, find out what everyone's most interested in experiencing, then you can formulate the vacation plan.



We're off to a good start.  We decided on how many days we are doing parks and that we are doing MNSSHP.  Now, it's on to dining reservations.  We gave them a list of recommendations, and they are deciding on which ones.  I think the Castle is a definite.  They are debating breakfast or dinner character meals.  Also, they are debating if we all stay together or split up.  I think the adults are willing to go their own way at times, but all the girl cousins may not be willing to do so.  I am willing for MIL to watch all of them .....


----------



## BlakeNJ

tinkerbell2u said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to be at SSR from 9/25 to 10/2. My Grandson will be turning 2 on the 26th (Sunday ). We have reservations for Chef Mickey's that morning.
> I wanted to make the rest of his day at SSR special. Has anyone here done anything at the resort ? Does the resort help with this kind of stuff ? I really need ideas on how to handle this. It is the first time my DD and her DH and my grandson will be at Disney. He just loves Mickey. I don't want to tell them anything is planned so I can surprise him and his parents. I really want this to be special. If you have done the birthday or have any ideas please let me know. Thanks



At 2, kids don't put a monetary value on anything.  When we noted on our reservation that it was our anniversary, the resort left us a autographed picture of Minnie and Mickey.  To me, it was special.  I am sure even more so to a 2 year old! I don't think spending $60 on a special order cake will matter much to him.  Maybe a little cupcake from Artist Palate or picking up different ice cream bars and having an ice cream party in your villa. It might be a little leg work for you but I wouldn't rely too much on the resort to do anything other than a picture.  That is what I have heard is most common.  You could always ship a box with party supplies down and throw your own party!


----------



## bigAWL

Breakfast question:

What are the options for breakfast at SSR?  It looks like Artist's Palette servers breakfast.  Is it easy to grab something quick in the morning?  Is that the only place open?

I'll plan to do cold cereals and fruit in the room some days, especially when trying to rush out for a rope drop somewhere.  But was wondering about the days we're not in such a hurry.

What are the best DTD choices?


----------



## bigAWL

...And another question...

Is there a bus that runs to the TTC?  Is it combined with the some other bus?


----------



## Dizny Dad

bigAWL said:


> Breakfast question:
> 
> What are the options for breakfast at SSR?  It looks like Artist's Palette servers breakfast.  Is it easy to grab something quick in the morning?  Is that the only place open?   . . . . . . . . . What are the best DTD choices?


 
Artist Palette is the only counter service at SSR.  Breakfast runs pretty much the same as other Disney Resorts - Breakfast platters of eggs, meats, waffles, etc.  There are lots of pastry choices and things out of the refrigerated wall units; fruit cups, yogurts, desserts, etc.  Artist Palette can be a "packed house" with long lines at the height of breakfast time.

Have fun!


----------



## Coach81

Dizny Dad said:


> Artist Palette is the only counter service at SSR.  Breakfast runs pretty much the same as other Disney Resorts - Breakfast platters of eggs, meats, waffles, etc.  There are lots of pastry choices and things out of the refrigerated wall units; fruit cups, yogurts, desserts, etc.  Artist Palette can be a "packed house" with long lines at the height of breakfast time.
> 
> Have fun!



Yeah, you'll need to get there early to beat the crowd..


----------



## stopher1

bigAWL said:


> ...And another question...
> 
> Is there a bus that runs to the TTC?  Is it combined with the some other bus?



No bus from SSR to the TTC, but take a bus to the MK, and then hop on either the Monorail or the Ferry to get across the lagoon to the TTC.


----------



## tinkerbell2u

BlakeNJ said:


> At 2, kids don't put a monetary value on anything.  When we noted on our reservation that it was our anniversary, the resort left us a autographed picture of Minnie and Mickey.  To me, it was special.  I am sure even more so to a 2 year old! I don't think spending $60 on a special order cake will matter much to him.  Maybe a little cupcake from Artist Palate or picking up different ice cream bars and having an ice cream party in your villa. It might be a little leg work for you but I wouldn't rely too much on the resort to do anything other than a picture.  That is what I have heard is most common.  You could always ship a box with party supplies down and throw your own party!



Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bigAWL said:


> ...And another question...
> 
> Is there a bus that runs to the TTC?  Is it combined with the some other bus?



I'm sure there is a great reason to go to the TTC, but you did know that the concierge at the front desk can take care of anything for you, including all ticket requests, travel arrangements, tours, dinner reservations, etc.  Guest Services at each of the parks' front gates can take care of tickets and tours also.

Am I missing something about the TTC?      I have never used any services from there, only transferred MonoRails.


----------



## bigAWL

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm sure there is a great reason to go to the TTC, but you did know that the concierge at the front desk can take care of anything for you, including all ticket requests, travel arrangements, tours, dinner reservations, etc. Guest Services at each of the parks' front gates can take care of tickets and tours also.
> 
> Am I missing something about the TTC?  I have never used any services from there, only transferred MonoRails.


 
TTC is where the buses from Shades of Green drop off for MK and Epcot.  We used to stay there before DVC reeled us in.  Now I'm wondering if there is a convenient way to visit there from SSR in order to use some of their services. (The Hertz desk there is the cheapest place I've found to rent a car for the week we are there.)


----------



## catyanna

tinkerbell2u said:


> Thanks!



We are going in Oct. for my son's 3rd bday.  I was going to do the Mickey & Pals Big Birthday Surprise that Disney Florist offers but I saw on Youtube a video of another little boy getting the same thing and it was definately NOT worth the *$430 *it cost. *(Frame, autograph book w/ pen, rice Crispy treats, a dog bowl, place mat, towel, and mini chocolate candy "cake") *I decided to go to the Disney store and purchase all the things that I know he likes and I will decorate my own gift boxes w/ tags from his favorite characters and save myself $300. If you don't have a Disney store where you live, you can go online and they have free shipping right now w/ $50 purchase.  Can't beat it.
Good Luck and Happy Birthday to your little one.


----------



## Coach81

catyanna said:


> We are going in Oct. for my son's 3rd bday.  I was going to do the Mickey & Pals Big Birthday Surprise that Disney Florist offers but I saw on Youtube a video of another little boy getting the same thing and it was definately NOT worth the *$430 *it cost. *(Frame, autograph book w/ pen, rice Crispy treats, a dog bowl, place mat, towel, and mini chocolate candy "cake") *I decided to go to the Disney store and purchase all the things that I know he likes and I will decorate my own gift boxes w/ tags from his favorite characters and save myself $300. If you don't have a Disney store where you live, you can go online and they have free shipping right now w/ $50 purchase.  Can't beat it.
> Good Luck and Happy Birthday to your little one.



Good call!


----------



## mamaprincess

bigAWL said:


> Breakfast question:
> 
> What are the options for breakfast at SSR?  It looks like Artist's Palette servers breakfast.  Is it easy to grab something quick in the morning?  Is that the only place open?
> 
> I'll plan to do cold cereals and fruit in the room some days, especially when trying to rush out for a rope drop somewhere.  But was wondering about the days we're not in such a hurry.
> 
> What are the best DTD choices?



Wolfgang Puck Cafe CS in DTD has wonderful breakfast choices.


----------



## Jamian

I have a question for anyone who has stayed in the Grandstand.  I've read there is a little bar and snack area, are there drink stations for refillable mugs there or are the closest ones in the Carriage House?  Thanks!


----------



## franandaj

Jamian said:


> I have a question for anyone who has stayed in the Grandstand.  I've read there is a little bar and snack area, are there drink stations for refillable mugs there or are the closest ones in the Carriage House?  Thanks!



Yes, by the pool.  As I remember it wasn't open very late.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Am I missing something about the TTC?      I have never used any services from there, only transferred MonoRails.



We have two bricks there right smack in front of TTC.  One is dedicated to my mom.  Visit it the first night before heading to the Poly for the fireworks so her spirit is with us as we are enjoying the magic.  It is strange to be going out then counting bricks while folks are streaming off the tram.  We even caused a husband and wife to have an argument because she paused to step around us as she noticed we were huddled around this brick.  Her husband was focused and practically took out the group rushing, she said something to him, he got mad and started yelling at her.  We slowly moved away from the brick.


----------



## MamaCrush

kikiq said:


> We have two bricks there right smack in front of TTC.  One is dedicated to my mom.  Visit it the first night before heading to the Poly for the fireworks so her spirit is with us as we are enjoying the magic.  It is strange to be going out then counting bricks while folks are streaming off the tram.  We even caused a husband and wife to have an argument because she paused to step around us as she noticed we were huddled around this brick.  Her husband was focused and practically took out the group rushing, she said something to him, he got mad and started yelling at her.  We slowly moved away from the brick.




That is very special about your mom's brick.  I got chill bumps...  As for the wife and husband story...  I bet she had a great time on her vacation!  NOT!


----------



## Coach81

Jamian said:


> I have a question for anyone who has stayed in the Grandstand.  I've read there is a little bar and snack area, are there drink stations for refillable mugs there or are the closest ones in the Carriage House?  Thanks!



Yes there is, by the pool.  We had a great time at the grandstand pool.  My kids and I had a blast with the water pistols.. I highly recommend the grandstand pool area!


----------



## eporter66

This is really making me miss our "home" SSR.  First off - we are from Saratoga New York, so when we started considering DVC, and SSR was the resort that was being built and offered, we loved the idea, theme, and look of the place.

We were there the week prior to the grand opening (in May 2004) and had the place to ourselves.  We were in Congress Park and all the CM's were fantastic.  On our trips back, they have been really great to our daughter.

The last few trips we have for different reasons gone to other resorts.  In Oct 2006 we were able to get the Boardwalk during the F&W Festival.  Felt we had to try that hotel and experience.  It was great.  In 2008 we made two trips, so we used OKW for both to save points and get a 2 bedroom when we had guests.

Last October we went to AKV's - and loved it.  Went back this year to save points (less than SSR for a 1 bedroom) and our daughter loves seeing the animals.  

After reading a lot of your posts, I am missing our home.  I am hoping to do a golf vacation this spring with a few friends, so I will do SSR to make it easy!!!  Looking forward to getting back home - thanks for the posts, and suggestions.


----------



## Dizny Dad

There's no place like HOME!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi,

I asked a few questions about saratoga before we stayed there on the 1st august for three magical weeks.

Just want to say we fell in love with saratoga (not DVC, paid for) and had a magical time.  We were in the paddocks (not my preference) but all the same the 2 bed villa was lovely.  When we went to the pool we did end up at the springs.

Would def stay at saratoga again, the only other "hotel" I liked when visiting for table services was the beach club.  We loved the "spaced out" feel, liked the car park being close, and loved each night we came home through security to be told "welcome home"  The children loved it and always looked out for the lady.

Just magical and am now back with the hugest amount of disney blues


----------



## Coach81

Dizny Dad said:


> There's no place like HOME!



AMEN!



eporter66 said:


> This is really making me miss our "home" SSR.  First off - we are from Saratoga New York, so when we started considering DVC, and SSR was the resort that was being built and offered, we loved the idea, theme, and look of the place.
> 
> We were there the week prior to the grand opening (in May 2004) and had the place to ourselves.  We were in Congress Park and all the CM's were fantastic.  On our trips back, they have been really great to our daughter.
> 
> The last few trips we have for different reasons gone to other resorts.  In Oct 2006 we were able to get the Boardwalk during the F&W Festival.  Felt we had to try that hotel and experience.  It was great.  In 2008 we made two trips, so we used OKW for both to save points and get a 2 bedroom when we had guests.
> 
> Last October we went to AKV's - and loved it.  Went back this year to save points (less than SSR for a 1 bedroom) and our daughter loves seeing the animals.
> 
> After reading a lot of your posts, I am missing our home.  I am hoping to do a golf vacation this spring with a few friends, so I will do SSR to make it easy!!!  Looking forward to getting back home - thanks for the posts, and suggestions.



I understand.. we have two more Disney resorts to see in order to "conquer" them all.. then we'll be spending more time at "home".



eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked a few questions about saratoga before we stayed there on the 1st august for three magical weeks.
> 
> Just want to say we fell in love with saratoga (not DVC, paid for) and had a magical time.  We were in the paddocks (not my preference) but all the same the 2 bed villa was lovely.  When we went to the pool we did end up at the springs.
> 
> Would def stay at saratoga again, the only other "hotel" I liked when visiting for table services was the beach club.  We loved the "spaced out" feel, liked the car park being close, and loved each night we came home through security to be told "welcome home"  The children loved it and always looked out for the lady.
> 
> Just magical and am now back with the hugest amount of disney blues



We loved Beach club as well.. we visited it for Christmas....


----------



## AirGoofy

eeyorefanuk said:


> I asked a few questions about saratoga before we stayed there on the 1st august for three magical weeks.  Just want to say we fell in love with saratoga (not DVC, paid for) and had a magical time.  We were in the paddocks  Just magical and am now back with the hugest amount of disney blues



Wow!  3 weeks sounds great.  We usually only do a week at a time and go twice a year.  Think I will go play with the point charts!    I always have the blues once I return, even when we have our next vacation already booked.  I keep trying to talk DW into moving to Florida and staying at Disney.  She keeps telling me I would have to get a job and have some income.  So many pesky details ...



Coach81 said:


> I understand.. we have two more Disney resorts to see in order to "conquer" them all.. then we'll be spending more time at "home".  We loved Beach club as well..



Glad I am not the only one that feels that way.  But, does THV and a studio stay at SSR count as staying at the same resort or are they different?  Currently, we have enough points for two, 1 week studio stays per year.  We did a one bedroom for a few days one stay, and those were very nice.  I can't wait to stay at the THV next year.


----------



## Coach81

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  3 weeks sounds great.  We usually only do a week at a time and go twice a year.  Think I will go play with the point charts!    I always have the blues once I return, even when we have our next vacation already booked.  I keep trying to talk DW into moving to Florida and staying at Disney.  She keeps telling me I would have to get a job and have some income.  So many pesky details ...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I am not the only one that feels that way.  But, does THV and a studio stay at SSR count as staying at the same resort or are they different?  Currently, we have enough points for two, 1 week studio stays per year.  We did a one bedroom for a few days one stay, and those were very nice.  I can't wait to stay at the THV next year.



By the official "Conquering the Disney DVC Resorts" rule book..any accomidation at SSR, Studio, 1 bed, or TH.. counts as only ONE conquest! 

You will fall completely in love with the THV.. they are simply amazing!!!  Have a great time!


----------



## Ariel8676

Just got back from 8 days at SSR..had a fantastic trip! We had a dedicated 2 bedroom in the grandstand. We love SSR and was actually my kids' first choice when we were booking this trip. It was so nice to be home!


----------



## mamaprincess

Ariel8676 said:


> Just got back from 8 days at SSR..had a fantastic trip! We had a dedicated 2 bedroom in the grandstand. We love SSR and was actually my kids' first choice when we were booking this trip. It was so nice to be home!



So glad you had a wonderful time at home.  I miss it so bad.  Can't wait to be back in December.


----------



## naf917

We stayed at the treehouses from Aug 15 to Aug 22 and the only thing I can say is WOW!  They truly are amazing.  We were in 7035 across from the pool golf course view and near the bus stop and walkway to the Grandstand.


----------



## RLRDA

naf917 said:


> We stayed at the treehouses from Aug 15 to Aug 22 and the only thing I can say is WOW!  They truly are amazing.  We were in 7035 across from the pool golf course view and near the bus stop and walkway to the Grandstand.



Glad to hear that you loved the THVs! I'm calling in less than 2 weeks to try to get one for next August.....did you have a car or did you use Disney transpo.? I think I will request any villa between 7030 and 7036. They look like they are all pretty close to the pool, walkways and a bus stop.


----------



## i*heart*minniemouse

Saratoga Springs is not our home resort, but we love it anyway!!  We will be there for a week starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving.  We will be at Coronado Springs for the 3 days prior.    We are so excited!!


----------



## my3princes

naf917 said:


> We stayed at the treehouses from Aug 15 to Aug 22 and the only thing I can say is WOW!  They truly are amazing.  We were in 7035 across from the pool golf course view and near the bus stop and walkway to the Grandstand.



That is the one we were in in July.  Best location  We absolutely loved it


----------



## Coach81

i*heart*minniemouse said:


> Saratoga Springs is not our home resort, but we love it anyway!!  We will be there for a week starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving.  We will be at Coronado Springs for the 3 days prior.    We are so excited!!



Glad you like our home!!!!



my3princes said:


> That is the one we were in in July.  Best location  We absolutely loved it



Going to have to look that location up next time!


----------



## Dizny Dad




----------



## naf917

RLRDA said:


> Glad to hear that you loved the THVs! I'm calling in less than 2 weeks to try to get one for next August.....did you have a car or did you use Disney transpo.? I think I will request any villa between 7030 and 7036. They look like they are all pretty close to the pool, walkways and a bus stop.



We did not have a car and used the Disney buses all week. We usually walked to the Grandstand section and caught the park buses there.  If you get on the villas near the walkway it is only a couple minute walk and you dont have to transferfrom the treehouse shuttle to the park buses.


----------



## Coach81

This past summer we were in unit 7044.. I actually enjoyed the morning stroll to the Grandstand Bus Stop.. the view of the golf course was very nice every morning...


----------



## mamaprincess

We'll be staying at the THV's in December and what I'd love is a water view close to the boat dock (love taking the boat to dtd), does anyone know villa numbers that would fit with these requests?  If it could be close to the walking path as well, I'd feel like I'd struck gold!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DW and I always take a picture of our room number so we can remember what room we were in on each trip.  It is so hard to remember room numbers, on which trip, in which month, etc.  

Now if I can just remember where I saved those pictures . . . .


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> We'll be staying at the THV's in December and what I'd love is a water view close to the boat dock (love taking the boat to dtd), does anyone know villa numbers that would fit with these requests?  If it could be close to the walking path as well, I'd feel like I'd struck gold!



Is that the same boat dock outside the Turf Club or is there a second boat dock at THV?


----------



## naf917

mamaprincess said:


> We'll be staying at the THV's in December and what I'd love is a water view close to the boat dock (love taking the boat to dtd), does anyone know villa numbers that would fit with these requests?  If it could be close to the walking path as well, I'd feel like I'd struck gold!



Looks like 7020-7022 would be the closest to the boat dock

http://allears.net/acc/thvmap.jpg


----------



## Coach81

mamaprincess said:


> We'll be staying at the THV's in December and what I'd love is a water view close to the boat dock (love taking the boat to dtd), does anyone know villa numbers that would fit with these requests?  If it could be close to the walking path as well, I'd feel like I'd struck gold!



We stayed in 7022.. it was a few seconds walk to the boat docks.. the Villa was spectacular.. I would highly recommend it!!!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> DW and I always take a picture of our room number so we can remember what room we were in on each trip.  It is so hard to remember room numbers, on which trip, in which month, etc.
> 
> Now if I can just remember where I saved those pictures . . . .



OMG,  that's what I do too, but then I'm old and my DH is older (by 30 days), so the recall isn't what it use to be.  But we can always find our way to SSR from the airport.  And my DH hasn't stayed anywhere else besides Congress Park.  Should I mess with him next time and book the Grandstand?  Oh wait, if we do that, the rocking chairs will be farther away.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> OMG,  that's what I do too, but then I'm old and my DH is older (by 30 days), so the recall isn't what it use to be.  But we can always find our way to SSR from the airport.  And my DH hasn't stayed anywhere else besides Congress Park.  Should I mess with him next time and book the Grandstand?  Oh wait, if we do that, the rocking chairs will be farther away.



Grandstand has its own snack bar at the pool with other adult considerations . . . . .


----------



## Coach81

Dizny Dad said:


> Grandstand has its own snack bar at the pool with other adult considerations . . . . .



Yes it is very nice.. drink refills and other drinks and snacks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

In reading the posts of where SSR lovers have stayed in the complex, reflecting on Coach81's comments on enjoying the stroll, and thinking about how many have commented that SSR is so big and they are concerned about how far everything is from everything else;  I just don't see why location is that big of a deal when it comes to "how far" something is, when most would never comment about how far it is from the main entrance of Epcot to the American Experience, or the walk from Main St. USA to Thunder Mountain. 

Convenience is certainly a thing to talk about, and those that have walking challenges have a good point, but I think most that are concerned about staying at SSR because of it's size just don't take into account that the average guest to WDW walks an average of 8 to 10 miles per day and generally don't mind.


----------



## mamaprincess

Coach81 said:


> We stayed in 7022.. it was a few seconds walk to the boat docks.. the Villa was spectacular.. I would highly recommend it!!!



Thanks so much!



naf917 said:


> Looks like 7020-7022 would be the closest to the boat dock
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/thvmap.jpg



Thanks for this link.  This will give me more options in  my requests.


----------



## pnyltwk

Dizny Dad said:


> In reading the posts of where SSR lovers have stayed in the complex, reflecting on Coach81's comments on enjoying the stroll, and thinking about how many have commented that SSR is so big and they are concerned about how far everything is from everything else;  I just don't see why location is that big of a deal when it comes to "how far" something is, when most would never comment about how far it is from the main entrance of Epcot to the American Experience, or the walk from Main St. USA to Thunder Mountain.
> 
> Convenience is certainly a thing to talk about, and those that have walking challenges have a good point, but I think most that are concerned about staying at SSR because of it's size just don't take into account that the average guest to WDW walks an average of 8 to 10 miles per day and generally don't mind.



I have never understood the hoop la about the size of SSR either.  In the earlier years we stayed at all of the moderates.  If I remember correctly Dixie Landings or now Port Orleans Riverside is a huge resort.  CBR is huge too as well as Coronado Springs.  I vacation to get away from the hustle and bustle.  SSR is the one of the most convenient resorts on property if you want to get anywhere else on property.  A 10-15 minute walk puts you at the bus station at DTD.  From there you can be anywhere at WDW in a few minutes.  BCV and BWV is great and sometimes it is nice to be close to to the action.  But for my money I think that OKW and SSR are two of the nicest resorts if you want to be close and still have a private feeling at the resort.


----------



## Candy Orlando

I think all the DVC resorts are lovely. SSR and OKW have a golf course running through them. They feel like home to me because I live in a town with three golf courses running through it. I love the open space that many towns try to keep. Walt Disney's dreams have made my vacations magical!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> In reading the posts of where SSR lovers have stayed in the complex, reflecting on Coach81's comments on enjoying the stroll, and thinking about how many have commented that SSR is so big and they are concerned about how far everything is from everything else;  I just don't see why location is that big of a deal....



While I like prefer some resorts to others, I too agree that I have not had a BAD vacation at Disney.  With that said, location is a big deal for me when it comes to travel time.  When I plan a stay where we plan to do more theme parks, I want to do BLT or WL for MK and Epcot or BWV or BCV for Epcot and DHS.  To me, Disney transportation is even more fun when it is the monorail or even the boat rides.   When I plan a relaxing, non-park stay or fun at DTD, I like SSR or OKW.  

Now, with all that said, we are staying at THV next year with the in-laws and doing parks most everyday.  So, there is definitely something special about SSR.  But, don't tell anyone.  That way, we still get our pick of rooms.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> . . . . . .  we are staying at THV next year with the in-laws and doing parks most everyday. . . . . . . . .



  Ooooo - been there - done that. 

May the Force be with you . . .


----------



## Coach81

AirGoofy said:


> While I like prefer some resorts to others, I too agree that I have not had a BAD vacation at Disney.  With that said, location is a big deal for me when it comes to travel time.  When I plan a stay where we plan to do more theme parks, I want to do BLT or WL for MK and Epcot or BWV or BCV for Epcot and DHS.  To me, Disney transportation is even more fun when it is the monorail or even the boat rides.   When I plan a relaxing, non-park stay or fun at DTD, I like SSR or OKW.
> 
> Now, with all that said, we are staying at THV next year with the in-laws and doing parks most everyday.  So, there is definitely something special about SSR.  But, don't tell anyone.  That way, we still get our pick of rooms.



Looking forward to using the monorail this upcoming March at BLT.. our first visit there 

Can't wait to visit the TOPWL and see the fireworks!!!!  Bringing my DSLR camera, and planing on making the trip a "Photastic" one!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Ooooo - been there - done that.
> 
> May the Force be with you . . .



Yeah, we had a family meeting last night, agreed on a few places, but later, fights occurred and siblings called each other.  Agghhhh!!!  Hey, only 13 more months to figure this out.


----------



## Dizny Dad

We decided to share the SSR experience with our extended family once also.  We planned about 14 months out, had everything set, made the eleven month window reservations, got the agreed ADRs, made the flight reservations, etc.  Everything seemed in place at the six month mark.  All agreed to take a day to be with Mom & Dad, so no one would have to take care of them everyday.

Then the cracks in the plans began slowly to appear.  Little comments, jokes, visions of what maybe should have been done, the "I just read an article" story, . . . . . .

We finally arrived, got settled, began to bicker a little, and then the big boom, "we forgot all of our tickets and just aren't going to go to the parks, anyway".  The sudden thud I heard were all of the ADRs in Parks that we could no longer use!

It ended up that only DW and I hosted my aging parents (mid 80's) everyday, all day in a park (yeah, imagine), where brother, sister-in-law, there children, spouses and grandchild refused to spend the money to experience anything, sat at the resort all day by the pool, and ended up complaining that for the money they felt obligated to spend, they could have stayed home and had a more exciting time.

Do I need to say - last time?


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

I love Saratoga Springs. I look forward to revisiting in October for the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot. Yahoo.


----------



## RLRDA

As my ticker shows, today is the 11 month mark for us. Called right at 9am and was able to reserve a THV for next August!! Very excited since I've read that owners have been shut out at the 11 month window - perhaps at higher demand times. 

I didn't make any requests....was going to ask for anything in the 7029 to 7037 range of treehouses - I'll call back. They look close to the GS, pool, bus stop and walking path to DTD.

I have to change my ticker now!


----------



## bigAWL

Are the THVs typically available for booking at the 7-month window?  Are there times of the year when you have seen them book up before then?


----------



## RLRDA

bigAWL said:


> Are the THVs typically available for booking at the 7-month window?  Are there times of the year when you have seen them book up before then?



This is the first time trying to reserve one. Perhaps someone else will jump in who has had success at 7 months. I'd say try it and see...I think a lot depends on what time of year - April vacations, Thanksgiving and the second half of December are probably not easy to get even at the 11 month window. You can always book a resort that's available and wait list for the THV.


----------



## my3princes

bigAWL said:


> Are the THVs typically available for booking at the 7-month window?  Are there times of the year when you have seen them book up before then?



We tried to book at the 11 month window and were shocked to find that all were already booked.  We wait listed and had finally decided to get a 2 bedroom at OKW at around the 6 month mark when our waitlist came through.  I wouldn't hold out too much luck for the 7 month window unless you plan on travelling during a low season.


----------



## figmentfan0724

i am a huger SSR lover! i can't wait to go back, we are hoping to go in december!


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> We finally arrived, got settled, began to bicker a little, and then the big boom, "we forgot all of our tickets and just aren't going to go to the parks, anyway".  The sudden thud I heard were all of the ADRs in Parks that we could no longer use!
> 
> It ended up that only DW and I hosted my aging parents (mid 80's) everyday, all day in a park (yeah, imagine), where brother, sister-in-law, there children, spouses and grandchild refused to spend the money to experience anything, sat at the resort all day by the pool, and ended up complaining that for the money they felt obligated to spend, they could have stayed home and had a more exciting time.
> 
> Do I need to say - last time?




What a nightmare!!!  That must have hurt tremendously.  To bad for them they ruined what could have been one of the most memorable and beautiful times of their lives.

We brought my mom this year for a few days and she loved it.  She's almost 80 but super youthful and it was such a pleasure having her with us.  She loved Ohana and Tusker House and Tigger danced with her at 1900 Parkfare.  She's coming down again this year.  I don't think I could invite several members of our family because there would be to many personalities to manage.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Do I need to say - last time?



Wow!  That sounds a little like my bunch.  Right now, it's the BIL and his spouse fighting that it is too much money.  We suggested just letting his children go with us and their grandmother (my MIL).  We have the DVC points and would help MIL pay for food and MIL will pay for their tickets.  So, he figured he's entitled to a free vacation to, or nobody gets to go.  MIL is considering doing it.  At least all the children get along.  What drama!



my3princes said:


> We tried to book at the 11 month window and were shocked to find that all were already booked.  We wait listed and had finally decided to get a 2 bedroom at OKW at around the 6 month mark when our waitlist came through.  I wouldn't hold out too much luck for the 7 month window unless you plan on travelling during a low season.



When did you try to book?


----------



## my3princes

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  That sounds a little like my bunch.  Right now, it's the BIL and his spouse fighting that it is too much money.  We suggested just letting his children go with us and their grandmother (my MIL).  We have the DVC points and would help MIL pay for food and MIL will pay for their tickets.  So, he figured he's entitled to a free vacation to, or nobody gets to go.  MIL is considering doing it.  At least all the children get along.  What drama!
> 
> 
> 
> When did you try to book?



We tried to book at our 11 month window.  It was in August for a July reservation.  Like I said, they were all booked.  Thankfully our waitlist came through 5 months later.


----------



## Dizny Dad

mamaprincess said:


> What a nightmare!!!  . . . . . . . . . . We brought my mom this year for a few days and she loved it.  She's almost 80 but super youthful and it was such a pleasure having her with us.  . . . . .



I need to say that it is only my side of the family that is grouchy and self-centered.  My DW's mother is a DELIGHT!  We have had her in The World a number of times and, although 80 yrs. old, is also very youthful and can just about run circles around any of us!  She loves doing everything with everybody!  She is truly a delight to travel with and to have around.  WDW was made for those like her!


----------



## AirGoofy

my3princes said:


> We tried to book at our 11 month window.  It was in August for a July reservation.  Like I said, they were all booked.  Thankfully our waitlist came through 5 months later.



Thanks.  Not been to WDW in July and did not know it would be that busy.  I will have to borrow about 70 points to stay at THV, and it would be a lot of space for only 5 people.  I just am that there would be so much drama over a free resort hotel stay at WDW.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Is the new pool at the Paddock area done yet?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Lexxiefern said:


> Is the new pool at the Paddock area done yet?



No - Sorry - 2011.


----------



## bigAWL

Lexxiefern said:


> Is the new pool at the Paddock area done yet?


 


Dizny Dad said:


> No - Sorry - 2011.


 
Did work even begin yet?  I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Dizny Dad said:


> No - Sorry - 2011.



Thanks!


----------



## JennyG

Where can I find a map of the property that shows the names of the buildings?
Does it also show the location of the childrens' parks?


----------



## JennyG

Nevermind, I found it! 

Okay, questions... 
We like to stay at the Springs, but DS will be playing at the park this time... so what are the pros and cons of the Paddocks? I guess it's not too far from guest services... looks like it's just right across from the lake.


----------



## AirGoofy

JennyG said:


> Nevermind, I found it!
> 
> Okay, questions...
> We like to stay at the Springs, but DS will be playing at the park this time... so what are the pros and cons of the Paddocks? I guess it's not too far from guest services... looks like it's just right across from the lake.



It depends on what part of the Paddock you are staying.  We were really close to the bus stop between Carousel and Paddocks.  It is the 2nd bus stop as the bus enters.  There is a short walk across the bridge (great view) to get to main pool as well restaurant and boat to DTD.  We also were really close to the private pool and could take advantage of both.


----------



## JennyG

AirGoofy said:


> It depends on what part of the Paddock you are staying.  We were really close to the bus stop between Carousel and Paddocks.  It is the 2nd bus stop as the bus enters.  There is a short walk across the bridge (great view) to get to main pool as well restaurant and boat to DTD.  We also were really close to the private pool and could take advantage of both.



Thanks!! We put in our request today...woohoo!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Keep in mind that the Paddock pool area will be closed.  You didn't mention when you were going.


----------



## Madonna3

bigAWL said:


> Did work even begin yet?  I haven't heard anything about it.



I went to Saratoga on 9/11 after a trip at Typhoon Lagoon. I didn't notice any construction, but it might be well hidden.


----------



## tjhsr

bigAWL said:


> Did work even begin yet?  I haven't heard anything about it.



We will be there in two weeks and will find out if it's started and report back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> We will be there in two weeks and will find out if it's started and report back.



OUTSTANDING!  No information can be better than a DISboard member on-site report!

Thanks.

Have a GREAT time!


----------



## Coach81

Yes.. on site reports are great!


----------



## KristiKelly

subscribing


----------



## tea pot

Hey SSR Fans 
I just returned from the world and we drove around and couldn't see any construction of the new pool.  My friend is a runner and she did run around the whole property and didn't see anything either.  Was it here that I read that they were leaving the existing Paddock pool intact?  So is it planned for the same area or more toward Congress Park??


----------



## tjhsr

tea pot said:


> Hey SSR Fans
> I just returned from the world and we drove around and couldn't see any construction of the new pool.  My friend is a runner and she did run around the whole property and didn't see anything either.  Was it here that I read that they were leaving the existing Paddock pool intact?  So is it planned for the same area or more toward Congress Park??



They are taking out the quiet pool in the Paddock and putting in a much larger one. Zero entry, slide and food it will be a great addition I will have my laptop so if i see anything i will give everyone an update.


----------



## Coach81

tea pot said:


> Hey SSR Fans
> I just returned from the world and we drove around and couldn't see any construction of the new pool.  My friend is a runner and she did run around the whole property and didn't see anything either.  Was it here that I read that they were leaving the existing Paddock pool intact?  So is it planned for the same area or more toward Congress Park??



Guess they haven't started on it yet....


----------



## dreamlinda

Subscribing


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney just announced a two year renovation of SSR, which primarily will be painting of the exterior of each building.  Planned completion is 2012.

Maybe the new pool hub-bub will start in sync with this effort.


----------



## Coach81

Woo hoo.. gonna get a face lift... !!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Gosh, just found us at the very bottom of the page - I had to do something!

I think it may be time to go sit in the Rockers . . .


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> Disney just announced a two year renovation of SSR, which primarily will be painting of the exterior of each building.  Planned completion is 2012.
> 
> Maybe the new pool hub-bub will start in sync with this effort.




Hmmmm...perhaps.  I wonder what all it's going to include.  That's exciting news.

I have some miserable news.  It's a long story but we had to cancel the first half of our December trip (the THV half).  I'm trying not to think about it and didn't even want to type the words.  Hopefully someone got a mountain of pixie dust for their WL.  I can't tell you guys how much I was looking forward to being back home and especially trying out the THV's.  I had to sell the points because they were banked and borrowed.

I will miss the DTD area and boats especially.  I will miss arriving home.  I will miss the pretty colors and walking paths...

We still have the AKV part booked which is wayyyy on the other side.  It's going to feel odd going to DTD without staying at SSR.  I'm going to try to book a short trip for DH and I for an SSR studio in June.  We have some Southwest credits left over and I would love for us to use them on a secret adults only trip.  Of course I've been trying to pull that off for years now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*mamaprincess* - The cool part about DVC is that it keeps coming at you!  You'll get back to SSR, and the THV's will be there a long time yet.


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> *mamaprincess* - The cool part about DVC is that it keeps coming at you!  You'll get back to SSR, and the THV's will be there a long time yet.



You're right, it will be there when we can get there.  I am trying to recalibrate my mind for a different experience this trip.  It will be shorter and in a completely different location.  I love AKV though so I hope I will love staying there.


----------



## El&Asmom

I was just thinking today that SSR is going to be a great place if you love swimming when they get the new pool done.  There will be 3 feature pools all on one resort, plus the quiet pools.  My dds will love being able to "hop" to all three without ever leaving the resort.  
Can't wait for the new Paddocks pool.  It should be a great addition to the resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> I have some miserable news.  It's a long story but we had to cancel the first half of our December trip (the THV half).  I'm trying not to think about it and didn't even want to type the words.



You'll just have to settle on planning vacations for another 46 years.  Seriously, sorry to hear it.  Planning the vacations are really fun, but being there makes it worth it.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> Gosh, just found us at the very bottom of the page - I had to do something!
> 
> I think it may be time to go sit in the Rockers . . .



Oh don't worry i will hit the rockers in 10 days and make sure they are well used for another 10 days. I will show DGD the joy of sitting in the rockers in the morning drinking coffee or in her case milk!!


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> You'll just have to settle on planning vacations for another 46 years...





I was a disboard whiner.  We are so spoiled, sometimes I'll read a post and I will think wow how horrible (sarc).  When we get to go every year what is there really to whine about, but you know us disers can whine about the smallest thing that affects our pixie dust supply.


----------



## AirGoofy

mamaprincess said:


> I was a disboard whiner.  We are so spoiled, sometimes I'll read a post and I will think wow how horrible (sarc).  When we get to go every year what is there really to whine about, but you know us disers can whine about the smallest thing that affects our pixie dust supply.



I've done that as well.  Just have extra fun to make up for it.  Here's some extra  to get you started.


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy said:


> I've done that as well.  Just have extra fun to make up for it.  Here's some extra  to get you started.




Ahhhhh pixie dust.


----------



## maciec

9 days and counting!  I feel like should have so many questions, but I really don't.  The only thing that my kids really want to know about is the kids club.  Where is it?  Does anyone have a picture of the kids club?


----------



## Dizny Dad

maciec said:


> 9 days and counting!  I feel like should have so many questions, but I really don't.  The only thing that my kids really want to know about is the kids club.  Where is it?  Does anyone have a picture of the kids club?



Community Hall - check it out - right beside High Rock Springs pool.


----------



## tjhsr

maciec said:


> 9 days and counting!  I feel like should have so many questions, but I really don't.  The only thing that my kids really want to know about is the kids club.  Where is it?  Does anyone have a picture of the kids club?



We are down to 8 days  Home Sweet Home here we come


----------



## tjhsr

Just did our online check-in for the first part of our stay. SSR here we come. Getting close to rocker time


----------



## AirGoofy

Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?


----------



## dreamlinda

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?



I am a lady - really I swear I am, but I have to confess my first thought when I read your post was "screw him!!"  I know it's not that easy - but I confess I felt better after having the thought....  You have every right to vent ~ hope it all works out


----------



## MamaCrush

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?



I don't suppose he'd agree to letting the kids and his wife go without him????

We haven't been DVC members very long, but we have already learned that family can be very demanding and unappreciative of our trying to share the magic.


----------



## goofystitchfan

You have got to be kidding me! I do agree that the more generous that you are with people, the more they expect......


----------



## mamaprincess

AirGoofy WOW!!!  You don't have to give your points for dates that don't work for you.  I would just let them know that this is when I am going and this is where I am staying.  Tell them you'd love to have them join you but it will have to be during the original time frame and at the THV's.  Beggars can't be choosers.  Jeesh what nerve!  If they need to go in July they need to organize that trip and pay for it.  Perhaps you can appeal to all of the sensible folks around him and salvage this thing.  

It is true that people really do take advantage of your generosity.  It seems to me when folks don't pay for something, they think it's cheap and of no real value just because it's being given to them.  We've experienced this before in different situations and in our up coming trip, we are having issues with family members trying to commandeer our vacation.  We aren't having it.  We are doing it our way.  Our points, our money, our way.


----------



## Dizny Dad

A great example of how those that don't work for what they get begin to build expectations of what they deserve.  BILs of the world will begin to unite, become a voice and a power that will have to be negotiated with or the rest of the world family will look upon those working and providing vacations for themselves as selfish, gready and evil.  We need change; change we can believe in . . . 

Sorry, couldn't help myself . . . . . to the THV, and Beyond ! ! ! 

By the way *AirGoofy*, you aren't alone.


----------



## tea pot

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?



Oh *AirGoofy* I'm so sorry to hear that..
Entitlement is a very difficult attitude to deal with.
Don't let him bully you and your wife or MIL, which he has apparently done for a long time.. *DDad *is right you are not alone I have had this BIL myself and when you stand up to him suddenly you become the bad guy. 
Finally when I realized that he wasn't losing any sleep I was and What was I teaching my daughters ? So with strength and prayers I refused to be manipulated. 

Sorry to go on but I guess that struck a nerve especially to be low enough to pull the kids into it Oh... there I go again.

Hope things work out, 
take care


----------



## purplern

Wow Airgoofy! I agree with everyone else. It's your points, your vacation, your original time frame or NO way! I have a neighbor like that never happy with what is offered because it isnt really what she wanted. Too BAD! If you dont like it get a job and pay for it yourself!

Good luck


----------



## my3princes

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?



We learned long ago that we plan vacations when we want to go.  We often offer accomdations to family if they choose to come  when we're there.  If not they're on their own.  Plan your trip and enjoy, whether it is just you little family or some extended family.


----------



## kikiq

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like my dreams for THV next year has fallen through.  The a^^&0!e mooching brother in law stopped the whole thing.  We have the points, and MIL, DW, and I agreed to pay for his children's tickets and food.  Then, he wanted us to pay for him and his wife's tickets and food.  I said no, but his mother said that she would.  Then, he said that he prefers a summer vacation and demanded that we move it to July, and still pay for him.  Now, he's telling his children that we won't let them go to Disney, which is of course guilting my MIL and DW into trying to accomodate the a^^&0!e.  How can a free Disney vacation cause so much drama?



No you can not lose any more sleep over this.  It's your DVC, your points and you set the time.  That mental midget can try to guilt folks into changing but you need to stand strong.  Put that man's head really close to the computer, there are a few of us who would like to WHUP him in the head.

We have to take our long WDW trips in August.  The only family members we consult are our DDs. Everyone else is welcome to join us at their expense, lodging is on us.


----------



## purplern

kikiq said:


> No you can not lose any more sleep over this.  It's your DVC, your points and you set the time.  That mental midget can try to guilt folks into changing but you need to stand strong.  Put that man's head really close to the computer, there are a few of us who would like to WHUP him in the head.
> 
> We have to take our long WDW trips in August.  The only family members we consult are our DDs. Everyone else is welcome to join us at their expense, lodging is on us.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wow, thank you to all for your support.  The BIL is the only son/grandson with his parents/grandparents.  He always got his way growing up, and that sense of entitlement just kept getting bigger.  Originally, in a private conversation, he agreed to let us take the children.  Later, when all were together, he said in front of them, "if I can't go, then no one can go".  DW is torn between her brother/her mother and me with this.  She too has been used to letting him get his way all his life.  However, she likes October for vacation time as opposed to summer, so the dates won't change.  But, he is holding the vacation plans hostage right now as we have to wait for him to make a decision.  In the meantime, do I borrow points and book a THV for 5 people?  Book 1 studio?  Book 2 adjoining studios?  It's just really frustrating.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## bigAWL

Is there such thing as adjoining studios?  I thought each studio adjoined to a one bedroom.


----------



## zumbergc

I don't believe there are.  When we were in the planning stages of bringing my parents along.  we were thinking 2 studios, cause its less points, turned into doing a 2 bedroom, so we would be together.


----------



## franandaj

I don't know what to tell you about all the accommodation sizes, but you need to take your trip when you need to do it.  If it's not convenient for you to change it then don't.  The only time we've taken family was my parents last January, we were flexible and so were they, so there weren't any problems.  I'm lucky, my parents are very accomodating and we all agreed on the time and they were happy with it.  For someone to be this arrogant and try and control it is terrible and to bring the kids into it and manipulate the situation is just awful.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Dizny Dad

bigAWL said:


> Is there such thing as adjoining studios?  I thought each studio adjoined to a one bedroom.



There are no adjoining studio units.

Studios are created from the design of the two bedroom situation; a Two Bedroom Dedicated Unit (one outside door) and a Two Bedroom Lock-Off Unit (a one bedroom unit and an adjoining studio - two outside doors).  The second bedroom in a Two Bedroom Lock-Off has a couch instead of a second double bed and it's own balcony, hence the creation of a studio unit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> . . . .  he is holding the vacation plans hostage right now as we have to wait for him to make a decision.  . . . . . . .



Only you can let him hold your vacation hostage.  Set the date for him to accept or decline, and make your decision based on the information you have on that date.  It might not hurt to let EVERYONE know the deadline for decision making; it may help in the story whispered after of how evil and greedy you were.


----------



## mamaprincess

Airgoofy, do what you need to do for you.  Book where you want to book at the 11 mos window for the dates that work for you.  Let everyone know when that is and if you don't have an answer from them by then, book a studio for you and DW.  Make sure they know that after that date, you can't add them on.  That way, the pressure will be on them.  I'll bet if you stick to your guns and go without them if they insist on being bullied by him, next time they won't let him mess up a chance to go to WDW.  When he sees things aren't going to change and he can not bully you into doing things his way, I'll bet he'll buckle at the 11th hour and just go with your dates.

It's simple so you need to break it down to him like this:

We are pitching in to pay for everything plus room.  Our dates and accommodations are the following...that is it.  If you have a problem with this free WDW vacation then your issues won't be resolved with me moving the dates.  It's deeper than dates.


----------



## MamaCrush

Many families have a "BIL"...  For ours, it was my sister.  We all tip-toed around her all my life, so that's the only way I knew to handle her and her drama.  And then I got sick of it in my early 20's.  It was amazing how things changed once I quite catering to her every whim and tried to second-guess what she would want to do.  Even more so once I got married and had my children.  You'll never change those types of people, but it is emotionally freeing to make your immediate family the priority and take the control away from them.  Hopefully your DW will be able to do that!  It's a great feeling....


----------



## Pixieflip

MamaCrush said:


> Many families have a "BIL"...  For ours, it was my sister.  We all tip-toed around her all my life, so that's the only way I knew to handle her and her drama.  And then I got sick of it in my early 20's.  It was amazing how things changed once I quite catering to her every whim and tried to second-guess what she would want to do.  Even more so once I got married and had my children.  You'll never change those types of people, but it is emotionally freeing to make your immediate family the priority and take the control away from them.  Hopefully your DW will be able to do that!  It's a great feeling....



I'm with you.  We, too, had to learn how to stand up to the family member who held us hostage with their vacation demands/issues.  Now that we stand our ground, sometimes they come with us, sometimes they don't.  The beauty of it is that my memories of the trip are so much better without all the bitterness of previous trips that were trampled on by others.  

 Sending Pixie Dust to everyone who needs it!  Be brave, but kind.  It's your vacation, too.  Actually, it's YOUR vacation.


----------



## Pixieflip

Dizny Dad said:


> Only you can let him hold your vacation hostage.  Set the date for him to accept or decline, and make your decision based on the information you have on that date.  *It might not hurt to let EVERYONE know the deadline for decision making; it may help in the story whispered after of how evil and greedy you were.*




This!  You will need this info for later!  I have so been there.


----------



## purplern

AirGoofy said:


> Wow, thank you to all for your support.  The BIL is the only son/grandson with his parents/grandparents.  He always got his way growing up, and that sense of entitlement just kept getting bigger.  Originally, in a private conversation, he agreed to let us take the children.  Later, when all were together, he said in front of them, "if I can't go, then no one can go".  DW is torn between her brother/her mother and me with this.  She too has been used to letting him get his way all his life.  However, she likes October for vacation time as opposed to summer, so the dates won't change.  But, he is holding the vacation plans hostage right now as we have to wait for him to make a decision.  In the meantime, do I borrow points and book a THV for 5 people?  Book 1 studio?  Book 2 adjoining studios?  It's just really frustrating.  Thanks for letting me vent.



Give him a deadline I have to know by xyz and if you dont let me know I'll go without you! I say go for the THV if that's what you really want.


----------



## AirGoofy

I will talk with DW about giving them a date and go from there.  Thanks for the advice and the info on studios.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  I need a vacation at SSR to get over planning this vacation.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> I will talk with DW about giving them a date and go from there.  Thanks for the advice and the info on studios.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  I need a vacation at SSR to get over planning this vacation.



Find a Rocker, sit down, close your eyes, and dream . . . . . .


----------



## tea pot

OK sorry but stupid question....

Where are these Rockers? are they the green one's in front of Artist Palette
or are there some more in a more restful/ peaceful spot?

as some of you who know me know I just love a good rocker. 

thanks guys


----------



## Dizny Dad

*tea pot -* Yes, there are rockers outside the door from Artist Palette facing High Rock Springs pool, which are great to watch the hub-bub at the Carriage house, or to wait for someone to change your mind about sitting in the rockers.

But my favorites are the Rockers near the quiet pool at Congress Park on the lake facing DTD.  They offer a great view of DTD and the boat traffic on the lake.  The swans come to visit from time to time.  Relax, you deserve it!


----------



## tea pot

*A Big Thank You D Dad*
even though we stayed at Congress Park a couple of times I've never been to that quiet pool but I'll be there next time 
 Sounds like the perfect spot for a early morning cup of tea....


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> *tea pot -* Yes, there are rockers outside the door from Artist Palette facing High Rock Springs pool, which are great to watch the hub-bub at the Carriage house, or to wait for someone to change your mind about sitting in the rockers.
> 
> But my favorites are the Rockers near the quiet pool at Congress Park on the lake facing DTD.  They offer a great view of DTD and the boat traffic on the lake.  The swans come to visit from time to time.  Relax, you deserve it!





tea pot said:


> *A Big Thank You D Dad*
> even though we stayed at Congress Park a couple of times I've never been to that quiet pool but I'll be there next time
> Sounds like the perfect spot for a early morning cup of tea....



Right down here tea pot... in front of the water, with the fountain right behind them...


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> But my favorites are the Rockers near the quiet pool at Congress Park on the lake facing DTD.  They offer a great view of DTD and the boat traffic on the lake.  The swans come to visit from time to time.  Relax, you deserve it!



Rockers?  Did someone say rockers?  That's my cue for pictures!






or in the early morning mist






Sure wish we were there now.


----------



## tjhsr

kikiq said:


> Rockers?  Did someone say rockers?  That's my cue for pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or in the early morning mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wish we were there now.



With all of this talk about THE ROCKERS will i need a fastpass to get one in the mornings next week


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> Right down here tea pot... in front of the water, with the fountain right behind them...



That is an AWESOME shot!  Did you get that on your last trip when you went up in the balloon?  May I borrow it for my PTR? I will certainly give you credit!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> That is an AWESOME shot!  Did you get that on your last trip when you went up in the balloon?  May I borrow it for my PTR? I will certainly give you credit!



Thanks Alison.  Yes, and yes.


----------



## DiznyDi

Ah yes, the rockers....


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Ah yes, the rockers....



Dear, maybe we shouldn't have brought them up, we may never get a seat . . . . 

Please don't mention the Hot Tubs . . . .


----------



## kikiq

stopher1 said:


> Right down here tea pot... in front of the water, with the fountain right behind them...
> 
> Love this picture!!  Did you take more pictures of SSR?
> 
> hmmm, might just have to show my DH and maybe talk him into taking the balloon ride.  But seeing that I won't even go on the California Orange County orange balloon that's FREE, don't know if I will be able to convince to spend the money. But I can tell him that the view is unbelievable!


----------



## kikiq

All this talk of SSR and rockers, I tried to call MS this morning to check last minute reservations.  HA, what was I thinking, it's Member Cruise Day
Like I was going to get through Will have to wait until Sunday morning.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Oh! I'm pleased to find this thread! I missed the link to it on the other thread, and thought everyone had just gone really quiet!  Am now going to go back and look at all the pictures I've missed.

Our trip is now very close (4 days!!) and I am trying to pack . . . I am hoping to leave our Disney towels at home this year to save on weight in the suitcases so wanted to know, are towels available around the pools at SSR? We have stayed at POFQ the last couple of years, and have had towels available there.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tjhsr

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh! I'm pleased to find this thread! I missed the link to it on the other thread, and thought everyone had just gone really quiet!  Am now going to go back and look at all the pictures I've missed.
> 
> Our trip is now very close (4 days!!) and I am trying to pack . . . I am hoping to leave our Disney towels at home this year to save on weight in the suitcases so wanted to know, are towels available around the pools at SSR? We have stayed at POFQ the last couple of years, and have had towels available there.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Plenty of towels at all of the pools Have a great time


----------



## Dizny Dad

6:30 Am.  I wonder if anyone is using the Hot Tub right now?  One of my favorites is smack dab in the middle of Stopher1's picture (at the Congress Park Quiet Pool)

And by the way - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Stopher1!  

Heard it was a great one!


----------



## stopher1

kikiq said:


> Love this picture!!  Did you take more pictures of SSR?
> 
> hmmm, might just have to show my DH and maybe talk him into taking the balloon ride.  But seeing that I won't even go on the California Orange County orange balloon that's FREE, don't know if I will be able to convince to spend the money. But I can tell him that the view is unbelievable!



I did.  There are several in my TR (below in my signature) from June 2010.  The view was amazing.  I didn't have a good enough zoom on my camera, but you can see the Contemporary and BLT from up there, as well as the Tree of Life, the Tower of Terror - and wow, if you turn around, other parts of Central Florida as well.  On a clear day the view is amazing.  It wasn't as long as I might have wanted, but it was worth the money for the experience.  I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> 6:30 Am.  I wonder if anyone is using the Hot Tub right now?  One of my favorites is smack dab in the middle of Stopher1's picture (at the Congress Park Quiet Pool)
> 
> And by the way - HAPPY BIRTHDAY Stopher1!
> 
> Heard it was a great one!



Thanks Dizny Dad!  It was.


----------



## Hygiene99

Kewl Photo's, make you want to stay there.

I own but have never stayed there!  
Still like BW


----------



## princess sparkle p

So excited!! We own at SSR but have only stayed at AKV. Booked a trip for December that is split b/t SSR, AKV, and BW. We should get a nice sampling of SSR and BW if our waitlist does not come through. 

Trying to get my bearings of SSR. Can someone help me figure out what things are in that beautiful "ariel" view pic of SSR?


----------



## debdisneycruiser

DisneyFreakz said:


> We own 2 memberships at SSR (one in each kids name).
> Love this place



We own at BWV and BLT, but just booked a last minute studio at SSR arriving next week and know nothing about it.  Any advice, info that any SSR owners would give us to help our stay be the best possible.  Thank you in advance for your kindness and information.


----------



## tjhsr

princess sparkle p said:


> So excited!! We own at SSR but have only stayed at AKV. Booked a trip for December that is split b/t SSR, AKV, and BW. We should get a nice sampling of SSR and BW if our waitlist does not come through.
> 
> Trying to get my bearings of SSR. Can someone help me figure out what things are in that beautiful "ariel" view pic of SSR?



That wonderful view is of the Congress Park Quiet pool. And also home of The Rocking chairs that so many of us love using. Its one of the best locations at SSR. From there if you follow the path its a short walk over to DTD. Its what make CP a favorite among us SSR fans. And we will be there tomorrow morning for 10 days


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . . . . And we will be there tomorrow morning for 10 days . . . . .



Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy!


----------



## medic318

We will be landing tomorrow at this time for our first stay at SSR as members. Just have to finish working and packing for the 5:30 am car ride to the airport.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*medic318* - Happy Landings and WELCOME HOME!

*tjhsr *- Find medic318 and do the _Rocker thing _together for the rest of us!

Hope all has a great time!  Find the hidden mickey in the Rose Blanket . . . .


----------



## kikiq

All this talk and pictures of SSR...I had to plan a last minute trip to our home.
Plus my DH just landed another contract for his company...he deserves a trip to his happy place.

Called twice, finally got a 1bdrm for the last weekend of FW
AND roundtrip plane fare from the west coast under $250

Turned out to be less than a trip up the California coast for that weekend.

Rockers...here we come


----------



## franandaj

kikiq said:


> AND roundtrip plane fare from the west coast under $250



What airline?  I haven't paid for flights in quite some time (credit card miles), but I checked out the prices a few years ago and seems to me it was $500 roundtrip!


----------



## kikiq

franandaj said:


> What airline?  I haven't paid for flights in quite some time (credit card miles), but I checked out the prices a few years ago and seems to me it was $500 roundtrip!



Yes and we actually paid that price 3 years ago but only because it was our anniversary.

$249 Continental out of ONT...red eye and one stop.  When I first started looking into the last weekend of FW, it was $258 nonstop on several airlines out of LAX leaving 11/10 and returning 11/15.  The fares drop once in awhile and if you know your dates ahead of time, you can go to MCO for less that $300RT.  I usually start haunting orbitz on Mondays, then Tuesday and Wednesday nights I look at the fares for United, Continental, and Delta.  Those 3 airlines  discount deep occasionally.  Last year when my DD was going to WDW for her CP, we attempted to book her roundtrip from Jun to Dec.  It would have cost us over $600 at the time because she was coming back Sat Jan 2.  So we did one way ticketing.  $125 San Diego to Dulles to Orlando and $275 Orlando to LAX = $400.  Now I don't know that I would do it that way for us BUT she's young.

Next time you have to head to WDW and have to "buy" tickets...just ask me.
When I'm highly motivated to get to SSR, I find a way.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> . . . . . AND roundtrip plane fare from the west coast under $250 . . .



 Ah, ooo; Ah, ooo; Ah, ooo; Ah, ooo; Ah, ooo . . . . . .


----------



## Anna114

Ok so we are here right now located in the Paddocks. I love the resort but really hate the long walks. It is a very restful resort. One thing, my porch could have a better view then the parking lot but I know that can happen almost anywhere. Looking forward to F&W tomorrow. The one thing I didn't know since it is our first stay as DVC is that online has no charge. We brought a wireless router with us so that worked out well.


----------



## Doug7856

Anna114 said:


> Ok so we are here right now located in the Paddocks. I love the resort but really hate the long walks. It is a very restful resort. One thing, my porch could have a better view then the parking lot but I know that can happen almost anywhere. Looking forward to F&W tomorrow. The one thing I didn't know since it is our first stay as DVC is that online has no charge. We brought a wireless router with us so that worked out well.



We have yet to stay in the Paddocks section. I've always gotten our section request and typically stay Grandstand, the Springs or Congress Park .  I've walked around the Paddocks and enjoyed the area and the bridge across the lake. I suspect the new pool will significantly improve demand for the Paddocks.

Enjoy F&W. My wife is a teacher so travel during this time is pretty much out of the question. That will probably have to be after the kids grow up and during our retirement years. 

Enjoy!

Doug


----------



## dreamlinda

Subscribing, again....


----------



## parrotheadmom

Doug7856 said:


> We have yet to stay in the Paddocks section. I've always gotten our section request and typically stay Grandstand, the Springs or Congress Park .  I've walked around the Paddocks and enjoyed the area and the bridge across the lake. I suspect the new pool will significantly improve demand for the Paddocks.
> 
> Enjoy F&W. My wife is a teacher so travel during this time is pretty much out of the question. That will probably have to be after the kids grow up and during our retirement years.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Doug


When is the new pool going to be finished?


----------



## Doug7856

parrotheadmom said:


> When is the new pool going to be finished?



Spring 2011: here are the details at dvcnews.com


----------



## tjhsr

Here at The Springs and nothing going on with the Paddock pool. We arrrived on Wednesday morning and the weather has been great Our room is in really good shape did online check-in we had one request and that was the Springs section. Got lucky and ended up very close to the pool.


----------



## Sammie

It will probably be Nov before work on the pool begins.


----------



## tjhsr

Oh i forgot to mention Turf Club Prime rib for dinner last night was great!!!


----------



## tjhsr

Sammie said:


> It will probably be Nov before work on the pool begins.



That would make sense because the High Rocks pool was very busy today and it would have been over run if the Paddock pool was closed.


----------



## Hibernians

mamaprincess said:


> My favorite location is Grandstand in the 1st building closest to the carriage house.  It's a five minute walk at the most to the Carriage House, so close to both main pool and the Grand stand pool plus you can walk to the DTD boat (which we love) from there (it's right behind the Carriage house).  It is also the 1st stop on the bus route and the 1st drop off point.  Love this location.




Agree with everything you said; we stayed in that same building during our most reccent SSR stay at its a great location.


----------



## mamaprincess

tjhsr said:


> Here at The Springs and nothing going on with the Paddock pool. We arrrived on Wednesday morning and the weather has been great Our room is in really good shape did online check-in we had one request and that was the Springs section. Got lucky and ended up very close to the pool.



Welcome Home!!!

I wish I was there with too.  Sounds like you have a great location.


----------



## bigAWL

Doug7856 said:


> Spring 2011: here are the details at dvcnews.com


 
I hope so, but so far there's been no report of any construction preparations. And I found ths thread that includes a couple reports that MS has said the plan is at least on hold, and perhaps being reconsidered.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38076018


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

We just did 3 weeks in a 2BR. While the theming isn't one that it's in my top 3, definately fell for the total the resort is. Loved being so close to DTD, ran into some amazing CM's, aside from 2 days waiting too long for a MK bus (55 minutes) we experienced a perfect fast and smooth bus system, the convenience of a 2BR; would definately do it again!  For me the trip to WPE was just about as fast as a trip to Carriage House. Perfect! Talk about an added benefit for those of us using a powerchair. Just a quick drive for some great food. Mom loved not having to do that walk after time in the parks and have me do the drive. I on the other hand loved having a menu on hand on the bed days and go "I'll have........that one" and have a real large menu to pick from besides the quick options at the CH. Heck, just being able to reheat a left over WPE pizza slice later in the day; MJUM! I miss WPE, that's for sure. 


Just a heads up for those going to SSR in the next few days (weeks??); they are doing some rehabs and it can be ehm........ in your face. Hopefully management has picked up on the comments and complaints made and things have improved. We were at the congres park. Sure, all kinds of workers around, work vehicles etc. but nothing really disturbing. Until being woking up on oct. 6th. at 7.45 by loud working noices. Somebody drilling into my bedroom wall. Whoohoo, happy birthday to me.  Going out and finding out the whole main entrance of the building is closed off. Totally. Including the elevator; not reachable and thus unusable. OK, work has to be done sometimes, sure it'll be done in an hour or two. Nop; lasted the whole day of the main entrance and elevator being closed off.

They were spray painting the building, amongst others. While I was talking to a CM (who was helping me find a way out of the building that I could use unassisted, sure enough all accessible ways seemed closed off), we walked into another couple who weren't that pleased either. Also not informed about the work being done. Worse; the man was asking what would be done about his car. Turns out the paint was causing spots on his car!  Sure, it was a lot more windy those days than you'ld expect that time of year, but still. According to him it was going on for 3 days already (could be the case, they were working on other sides of the building earlier). Beyond me why none of the workers seem to noticed the paint going beyond where it should be, nobody apparently acting, nobody shutting down parking or whatever. I had to point out to the CM there is a walkway between the closed off main entrance and parking where the car has been hit with the paint; folks were using that walkway A LOT to and from the bus stop. 

I thankfully was staying on ground level, but nobody at the front desk new about work being done at our building that involved main entrance and elevator being closed off. Hopefully planning the rooms already took into account this work and nobody with a mobility need or family with strollers were up on higher levels. But nobody at the resort knew anything until I pointed it out to them late in the afternoon and showed a CM the, ehm..... new 'look' of the building. Water puddles, tree leaves allover the hallways, paint smells, more "closed off" gates than open space, it sure looked like a working site at the main entrance side of the hallway. It was just weird, almost a kind of John Cleese type of humor. Especially with the elevators being closed off, some guy painting down there, a (resort loaner) wheelchair standing RIGHT there getting some blown away paint sprayed on it and nobody seemingly thinking about how idiotic it is to shut down a working elevator on a building in usage or about the paint going around. 

The CM's I talked to seemed baffled to say the least, when they heard the stories and saw the state of the building. App. it was going to be taken up with management and the building should've been closed off to begin with. No idea what happened, as we checked out around 7.30 am the next morning. Main entrance was opened the evening of the 6th, did notice the workers walking back to that area the morning of the 7th, no clue what they're about to do. A serious  this happened on our last day, I would've been not amused if this was the beginning of our trip. Let alone if I wasn't on ground floor.

I'm assuming this will be a steep learning curb for whomever plans these rehabs and nobody else has to deal with this. But if you happen to see workers coming up, big cranes etc; be forwarned! Might be your building that is up next. (not all buildings seemed to have a new paint yet, for as far as we could see) The good  news; the cranes were already parked in the parking lots in front of our buildings when we arrived, didn't get used until the paintjob almost 3 weeks later. If you see the cranes; you should have time to move, run, crawl, do whatever you need to to get away. 


On the other hand; the DID plan the landscaping a 100% better. They took down some big trees, right around the congres park bus stop. Which meant they would have to have some equipment on the buslane, trees falling down there etc. Even with some of the busses coming around within minutes of each other, those workers were on the look out for busses, had everything out of the way for the bus was there and went on with work after the bus would be gone. No delay, no real big inconvenience (although some folks staying at the Springs would have to walk around a bit, couldn't use the shortcut), no nothing. A big ol  for how that was dealt with. Kids and adults alike seemed to like the new "live entertainment" while waiting for a bus and most of us came to the conclusion one of the workers was nuts for trying to catch a huge falling tree with his bare hands not once, but twice. 

Funnily enough that was on the same day, along with some other work being done in our area. You'ld almost think it was all planned this way, but just forgotten to close of the building for that moment.


Work we also noticed being done; re wiring. Wasn't able to make up what type of wires it were. Mom thinks it were internet cables, the ones I saw sure weren't. I know many owners will be interested in what is/might be done around their resort, so I reckoned I just mentioned it in case somebody wants to know.


----------



## Dizny Dad

goofieslonglostsis said:


> . . . . . It was just weird, almost a kind of John Cleese type of humor. . . . . . .



Man, Disney thinks of everything!  Cool!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! i will be staying at SSR dec 5-11 in a studio! can't wait! the bad thing is that dh can't go on this trip - he just started a new job and can't really take off so soon after his start. it will be just me and my son who will be 17.5 months old at the time.  

i'm really not too worried about going alone with my son - i stay at home with him all day! also, dh was just gone on a business trip for the last 8 days so i feel confident that i'll be ok!

i'm trying to figure out the best place to stay (or to request to stay). SSR is SO big. since it'll be december, it probably will be too cold to swim so i guess proximity to the pool isn't a biggie. BUT, i know i'll want to be close to a bus stop as well as close to food and drinks. since we're only in a studio i won't be doing much cooking! 

anyone have any suggestions? i'm really excited to be at SSR! (oh, and we'll be at THV in january too...woot!!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCNews has an article announcing that the Paddock pool refurb will begin by the closing of the pool on Dec. 3.  The scheduled reopening is on June 30, 2011.


----------



## Doug7856

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! i will be staying at SSR dec 5-11 in a studio! can't wait! the bad thing is that dh can't go on this trip - he just started a new job and can't really take off so soon after his start. it will be just me and my son who will be 17.5 months old at the time.
> 
> i'm really not too worried about going alone with my son - i stay at home with him all day! also, dh was just gone on a business trip for the last 8 days so i feel confident that i'll be ok!
> 
> i'm trying to figure out the best place to stay (or to request to stay). SSR is SO big. since it'll be december, it probably will be too cold to swim so i guess proximity to the pool isn't a biggie. BUT, i know i'll want to be close to a bus stop as well as close to food and drinks. since we're only in a studio i won't be doing much cooking!
> 
> anyone have any suggestions? i'm really excited to be at SSR! (oh, and we'll be at THV in january too...woot!!)



The Grand Stand bus stop is first in so there are more seats available (especially if you have a stroller). The ride is a bit longer going to the parks because you have to stop at all of the other stops. Grand Stand is also not too far from the Carriage House.

The last bus stop is The Springs. The biggest disadvantage would be the lack of seating and you will be the last off when returning from the parks.

Have a great trip!

Hope that helps.


----------



## MamaCrush

Doug7856 said:


> The Grand Stand bus stop is first in so there are more seats available (especially if you have a stroller). The ride is a bit longer going to the parks because you have to stop at all of the other stops. Grand Stand is also not too far from the Carriage House.
> 
> The last bus stop is The Springs. The biggest disadvantage would be the lack of seating and you will be the last off when returning from the parks.
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> Hope that helps.



The Grandstand is our favorite spot at this resort for exactly these reasons. Also, they have a great "neighborhood pool" if the weather cooperates. But whichever section you request, you should probably ask for a room close to the bus stop.


----------



## bwvBound

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Also not informed about the work being done.
> 
> I thankfully was staying on ground level, but nobody at the front desk new about work being done at our building that involved main entrance and elevator being closed off.


Thanks for posting the 'heads up!'  I'm sorta surprised that owners staying on points weren't warned of the maintenance scheduled during their stay.  

We were also at SSR last week (10/2-10/9) as RCI inbound exchange guests.  I knew what to expect having received a letter from RCI about a week before our travel warning us of the work to be done and reminding me of cancellation options/policies.


----------



## AirGoofy

goofieslonglostsis said:


> entrance and parking where the car has been hit with the paint;
> 
> The CM's I talked to seemed baffled
> 
> If you see the cranes; you should have time to move, run, crawl, do whatever you need to to get away.
> 
> one of the workers was nuts for trying to catch a huge falling tree with his bare hands not once, but twice.
> 
> Funnily enough that was on the same day, ....



So, you like the new SSR theming - chaos, destruction, and confusion  It sounds like you survived it and still had a great trip.  



tjhsr said:


> Oh i forgot to mention Turf Club Prime rib for dinner last night was great!!!



I'm so jealous.  We had dinner at the castle and it was AWFUL.  The princesses made the experience worthwhile, but the only good meal there is breakfast.  Hmmm... castle for breakfast and Turf Club for dinner.  Now, that sounds really good.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

bwvBound said:


> Thanks for posting the 'heads up!'  I'm sorta surprised that owners staying on points weren't warned of the maintenance scheduled during their stay.



We're not owners, just stayed on a regular booking. Others that were owners weren't informed either, though. Total equality in that treatment.  There are very standard forms left in the studios and villas but those are the "we're doing maintenance at the resort, sorry" standard forms. Nothing about our building being targeted in this way. As said not even management was aware of it, so must have been a glitch somewhere.



> We were also at SSR last week (10/2-10/9) as RCI inbound exchange guests.  I knew what to expect having received a letter from RCI about a week before our travel warning us of the work to be done and reminding me of cancellation options/policies.



Think those might be comparable to the standard forms left in the room? Don't know as I haven't seen the letter obviously  but it sounds like it. As said, I'm fine with work being done incl. some downsides of those but not being informed about the building being shut down and basically staying somewhere that should've been closed to guests; not so much. 




AirGoofy said:


> So, you like the new SSR theming - chaos, destruction, and confusion  It sounds like you survived it and still had a great trip.



 You are funny! We sure did have a lovely trip as far as SSR goes. Had some problems, but that's not that weird when staying anywhere for 3 weeks. Mostly with accessibility features, which always remain "life and learn" kinda things. Most important for me was the willingness from CM's and management to deal with whatever needed, learn from it and prevent it for future guests. Besides; how can you NOT love a 2BR (never done that before), great weather, nice CM's over the board, mostly friendly guests, the walk to DTD, that view, the rocking chairs etc. 




> I'm so jealous.  We had dinner at the castle and it was AWFUL.  The princesses made the experience worthwhile, but the only good meal there is breakfast.  Hmmm... castle for breakfast and Turf Club for dinner.  Now, that sounds really good.




Actually, last year we had a very good dinner at the castle.  Good food, not rushed, nice view. Mom wanted that for her birthday and I was actually really looking forward to it. Check in, get upstairs before our ADR time (shocker) and find they changed the menu! I'm sure enough folks will love it, but we hated it. All the things I loved (and know mom would've loved); gone! No more salmoncrab cakes as an appi!  "Thankfully" I got sick when hitting the dining room and had to leave on the spot so didn't get to try any of the food. Mom did and hated it. Really liked doing the Castle for her first time but it's breakfast from now on if ever going back. 

Turf Club!  Unfortunately also didn't get to do that one (darn sickness) but yum those menus for both lunch and dinner. Different from the ones I read up online, but better IMHO. Some more options it seemed, still some same things on it and nice additions. Mom really liked the food, so must have been good.


----------



## AirGoofy

goofieslonglostsis said:


> We sure did have a lovely trip as far as SSR goes. Had some problems, but that's not that weird when staying anywhere for 3 weeks. Mostly with accessibility features, which always remain "life and learn" kinda things. Most important for me was the willingness from CM's and management to deal with whatever needed, learn from it and prevent it for future guests. Besides; how can you NOT love a 2BR (never done that before), great weather, nice CM's over the board, mostly friendly guests, the walk to DTD, that view, the rocking chairs etc.



Absolutely, 3 weeks sounds wonderful and a 2 BR sounds even better.  Perhaps that will be on the list for one of those future visits.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> Absolutely, 3 weeks sounds wonderful and a 2 BR sounds even better.  Perhaps that will be on the list for one of those future visits.  Thanks for sharing your experience.



We are leaving our 2br after 9 nights in the morning but will be back in May. Did get some pictures of the rocking chairs.One with DGD in front of the AP


----------



## mamaprincess

tjhsr said:


> We are leaving our 2br after 9 nights in the morning but will be back in May. Did get some pictures of the rocking chairs.One with DGD in front of the AP



Welcome back to the real world.  It's hard to leave but knowing you have a trip coming up gives you something happy to anticipate. Please post pics whenever you get the chance.


----------



## Dizny Dad

mamaprincess said:


> Welcome back to the real world.  It's hard to leave but knowing you have a trip coming up gives you something happy to anticipate. . . . . . .



Great point!  We always have two trips in the works at a time when ever we go "Home".  Soon after the return, our conversations at the dinner table turn to plans for the next magical moments in the works.  I'd say no more than about 3 weeks until there is a nightly discussion about the next trip.

How about everyone else?  How long after your return from The World can you keep your mind focused on reality until your mind is being pulled back into thought of those rockers, hot tubs, quiet pools and open lush greens SSR offers?


----------



## dvc4life

Dizny Dad said:


> Great point!  We always have two trips in the works at a time when ever we go "Home".  Soon after the return, our conversations at the dinner table turn to plans for the next magical moments in the works.  I'd say no more than about 3 weeks until there is a nightly discussion about the next trip.
> 
> How about everyone else?  How long after your return from The World can you keep your mind focused on reality until your mind is being pulled back into thought of those rockers, hot tubs, quiet pools and open lush greens SSR offers?



We start planning and talking about returning even before leaving whatever resort we are staying in!  

We have the rest of 2010 planned and most of 2011 already planned out and starting to talk about 2012.  I'm so glad to know that there are others out there that love this place as much as we do.  And we talk Disney vacation stuff all the time.  It is our very HAPPY PLACE!


----------



## dreamlinda

If not at the resort before check-out, our next trip plan begins at the Orlando airport waiting for our flight home.  Came home last Friday, plans for Nov. 2011 as soon as the booking window opens in December.


----------



## franandaj

By the time we are on our vacation we usually have a thought about when we might be going back.  We may not know the dates and details but we have an idea of the time frame.  I usually start the heavy duty planning once we get home.

What has thrown another aspect in the picture is the VCG that are only 25 minutes from home.  I'm always planning a trip there because we seem to stay there every 3 months or so!


----------



## tjhsr

We talked about what we are doing in May while there last week. We have a Grand Villa at OKW already that we booked two days before we left. But we talked about changing back to SSR. Our DD might not be able to get off. She's a panda keeper at the National Zoo and that can be a busy time for her. They always hope there will be another baby panda and it would be around May. And of course we talked about next Oct. too. Maybe a treehouse?


----------



## tjhsr

opps


----------



## Coach81

I have our vacations planned out until 2013.. we love our DVC!!!


----------



## rondesj

I have only stayed there one time.  I am not good at usinf this siteyet.  i do not understand all this thread stuff yet, how to add pictures and links.  But, with practice I will get better.  I am still tryingf to figure out what it means to earn your ears, or how to do it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Great point!  We always have two trips in the works at a time when ever we go "Home".  Soon after the return, our conversations at the dinner table turn to plans for the next magical moments in the works.  I'd say no more than about 3 weeks until there is a nightly discussion about the next trip.
> 
> How about everyone else?



We go Spring and Fall Breaks, so there is at least one trip already booked when we return.  This morning, I worked on the dining reservations for the April trip.   Actually, I already made them last month, but after an eating fest on the Deluxe Dining Plan, we realized we can not do that again.  So, I was able to modify them and still get what I wanted.  I still need to review the Photopass and upload camera photos, so there is still some Disney magic happening here.



Coach81 said:


> I have our vacations planned out until 2013.. we love our DVC!!!



Me too.  I know the points will be different, or at least for us, as Easter dates move around, but it is still fun planning.


----------



## Teach08

We just got settled in the Paddock for our first-ever stay at SSR.  We LOVE the room, the sofa-bed is surprisingly comfy (thank goodness...the teenager has to use it, and she is...well...a teenager), and the patio and view are lovely.

HOWEVER--at check-in, we discovered that you have to book your dining  plan at least 48 hours before check-in.  Apparently, our points owner didn't know that either.  

NO DINING PLAN???  

This is going to put a huge damper on our eating for budgeting reasons, especially at F&W tomorrow.  I cannot fathom any reason for this restriction--it's a purchase that's electronically added to your card, for heaven's sake.

So I guess this is just a heads-up (unless others have posted and I missed it?) and a question: is this all DVC resorts?


----------



## Doug7856

Teach08 said:


> HOWEVER--at check-in, we discovered that you have to book your dining  plan at least 48 hours before check-in.  Apparently, our points owner didn't know that either.
> 
> NO DINING PLAN???
> 
> This is going to put a huge damper on our eating for budgeting reasons, especially at F&W tomorrow.  I cannot fathom any reason for this restriction--it's a purchase that's electronically added to your card, for heaven's sake.
> 
> So I guess this is just a heads-up (unless others have posted and I missed it?) and a question: is this all DVC resorts?



Yes, the dining plan must be booked 48 hours in advance for all DVC stays.


----------



## lapdwife

I am so desperately missing our "home" right now.  We just might have to make it work next year!


----------



## AirGoofy

Teach08 said:


> We just got settled in the Paddock for our first-ever stay at SSR.  HOWEVER--at check-in, we discovered that you have to book your dining  plan at least 48 hours before check-in.  Apparently, our points owner didn't know that either.  NO DINING PLAN???



Glad to hear that you like your room and your teenager is happy.  Oldest dd, age 8, is going on 13.  Argh.... 

Sorry to hear about the Dining Plan.  Yes, it is that way for all DVC resorts.  There has been rumors that the Dining Plan will change to payment at the time of booking, but a bus driver probably started that one.  If it's any consolation, we just got back last week on the deluxe dining plan, and I "added" up our savings.  It turns out we had free drink mugs and free snacks - that's it.  I also had that awful, bloated feeling trying to shove down an appetizer, entree, and desert at meal times.   Next time, we are not doing a dining plan.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## mecllap

Teach08 said:


> We just got settled in the Paddock for our first-ever stay at SSR.  We LOVE the room, the sofa-bed is surprisingly comfy (thank goodness...the teenager has to use it, and she is...well...a teenager), and the patio and view are lovely.
> 
> HOWEVER--at check-in, we discovered that you have to book your dining  plan at least 48 hours before check-in.  Apparently, our points owner didn't know that either.
> 
> NO DINING PLAN???
> 
> This is going to put a huge damper on our eating for budgeting reasons, especially at F&W tomorrow.  I cannot fathom any reason for this restriction--it's a purchase that's electronically added to your card, for heaven's sake.
> 
> So I guess this is just a heads-up (unless others have posted and I missed it?) and a question: is this all DVC resorts?



Sorry you didn't know about the DP pre-planning ahead of time -- it does allow you to spread the cost over a longer period of time.  But it also leads to eating more food than needed, and may not actually be a cost savings (depending on which plan, how much you usually eat, and how you use it).  If you use the kitchen some, you will definitely save money on food overall (one of the main bennies of timeshares for me anyway).  I'd rather save money on food by not eating out, so I can stay longer.


----------



## BlakeNJ

We have stayed at SSR twice before.  Both times have been in the Grandstand section which we LOVE.  I would like to try something new--maybe Congress Park.  We are traveling with my father in law who has low stamina.  Would Congress Park be too remote for him?  I don't see us going to Artist Pallet often since we eat mostly in the room or out. I assume buses to the parks are close.  We will have a car so really no reason to take the bus unless for some reason we split up at times.  I chose Congress Park for the views. Will we be ok or is the Springs a better choice?

Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

BlakeNJ said:


> We have stayed at SSR twice before.  Both times have been in the Grandstand section which we LOVE.  I would like to try something new--maybe Congress Park.  We are traveling with my father in law who has low stamina.  Would Congress Park be too remote for him?  I don't see us going to Artist Pallet often since we eat mostly in the room or out. I assume buses to the parks are close.  We will have a car so really no reason to take the bus unless for some reason we split up at times.  I chose Congress Park for the views. Will we be ok or is the Springs a better choice?
> 
> Thanks!



You will LOVE Congress Park.  As with all sections, it has a bus stop centrally located.  It indeed has lovely views (ask for a DTD view), but is also the easiest walk to DTD.  The quiet pool is wonderful with minimal crowds just about anytime of the day.  The Hot Tub has a great view toward DTD, and at night is just lovely!

Do it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

We received our reservation confirmation for our May 2011 trip for 10 days at SSR.  At the bottom of the sheet were a few notes.  One said that we should be aware that during our stay the main pool (High Rock Springs) would be closed for refurbishment.   

That struck me as odd, since the Paddock pool will be closed due to the upgrade going on there.  Then it hit me!  There are only two pools left open; Grandstand & Congress Park.  

Can you imagine the crowd at Grandstand!  That was our desired venue, with Congress Park being second.  With our May trips generally the only trip of the year with guaranteed pool time (December can be "iffy") I had visions of wall to wall kids in both pools.  Suddenly my thoughts were disturbed by a beach ball bouncing off of my head . . . I needed to get out of there! 

DW & I discussed the situation and decided to call member services to confirm this situation.  As it stands now, with the Paddock pool scheduled to beginning demo and construction on Dec. 3, 2010, and completed in June 2011, the pools would be just too crowded for me, not to mention the higher risk of a Hot Tub IFI (Infant Fecal Incidence).

So with some disappointment, we opted to change locations and stay at another DVC resort for our May trip to The World.  

We will still make an afternoon visit to SSR, test drive the Rockers, enjoy a snack at Artist Palette to absorb the atmosphere, all just to get our SSR "Fix".


----------



## nolanboys

Do you know when they are shutting down the High Rock Springs pool? We're going in March and will be disappointed if it is closed down.


----------



## Coach81

ouch.. kinda glad we aren't going home this summer.. a trip to see Harry Potter is on deck..  Good to know that probably the next time we come home there will be a great new water area!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

nolanboys said:


> Do you know when they are shutting down the High Rock Springs pool? We're going in March and will be disappointed if it is closed down.



I don't have any dates for the High rock Springs refurb.  We just didn't think to ask.  We just asked if the refurb was indeed correct, and then made a change in resorts.  Our trip is the first part of May, 2011.


----------



## nolanboys

I called MS about High Rock Springs pool and she said the only thing about pools is about the Paddock pool. So, I'm hoping she's right. I would hate not to have a feature pool for the kids. If anyone else hear's contrary to this(we're going end of March), please let me know.


----------



## tjhsr

We are trying OKW in early May but part of the party thinks they won't be able to go. We have a Grand villa but we were thinking about switching back to a 2br at SSR. Might have to think about that now. We have the twin DGC going and at 2-1/2 yrs an over crowded pool would be a real problem.


----------



## yaksack

subscribing


----------



## Dizny Dad

Welcome yaksack!


----------



## Coach81

hey Yak!


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> Great point!  We always have two trips in the works at a time when ever we go "Home".  Soon after the return, our conversations at the dinner table turn to plans for the next magical moments in the works.  I'd say no more than about 3 weeks until there is a nightly discussion about the next trip.
> 
> How about everyone else?  How long after your return from The World can you keep your mind focused on reality until your mind is being pulled back into thought of those rockers, hot tubs, quiet pools and open lush greens SSR offers?



I am generally always in planning mode so I just kick it up to the next level when we get back from a trip to try to ward off a post WDW depression.  I'll be anxiously waiting for the 11 mos window to book us for next Christmas when we return from our upcoming Christmas trip.  That will just be a few weeks post vacation.


----------



## Dizny Dad

The more political ads are bounced off of my head, the more I need to concentrate on the next Disney trip.  Oh, won't November 3 be a blessing no matter what happens Nov. 2!


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> The more political ads are bounced off of my head, the more I need to concentrate on the next Disney trip.  Oh, won't November 3 be a blessing no matter what happens Nov. 2!




Amen!  I'm tired of them too.


----------



## dreamlinda

Dizny Dad said:


> The more political ads are bounced off of my head, the more I need to concentrate on the next Disney trip.  Oh, won't November 3 be a blessing no matter what happens Nov. 2!



Abso-posi-lutely!!!  I voted my mail yesterday in part so I can say "already voted" to any mis-guided person/recorded message that comes in on my phone.


----------



## tjhsr

DGD trying out the rockers for the first time.


----------



## tjhsr

A few pictures.


----------



## mamaprincess

That is one cute baby in that rocker!  Thanks for the pictures.  Our home is so beautiful!


----------



## tzuhouse

Hi all.  Just bought DVC at SSR on Sunday.  Not sure when we'll be heading back.  Thinking about using the points for a cruise in September 2012.

Mary


----------



## athenna

Thank you so much for those SSR pics I will be back to SSR 6 weeks from today  It's been over a year since I was @ SSR, so we're really looking forward to it


----------



## tjhsr

Were not going back until May but book our tickets with Southwest today. So now we have our airline tickets


----------



## kikiq

Love the SSR pics.   20 days, 20 days, 20 days and my DH will be in his happy place and everyone will be happy!


----------



## kikiq

tzuhouse said:


> Hi all.  Just bought DVC at SSR on Sunday.  Not sure when we'll be heading back.  Thinking about using the points for a cruise in September 2012.
> 
> Mary



Welcome Home


----------



## tjhsr

mamaprincess said:


> That is one cute baby in that rocker!  Thanks for the pictures.  Our home is so beautiful!



Thanks!! That was her first time in the rockers DGD had a really good time with the zero entry pool and Donald Duck. She's a DVC vet already it was her 3rd visit. She been to BLT,VB and SSR so far. But most stays will be at SSR.


----------



## Sabina67

Anyone know when SSR will sell out or have they already like VGC?


----------



## Sabina67

Anyone know when SSR will sell out or have they already like VGC?


----------



## dreamlinda

Sabina67 said:


> Anyone know when SSR will sell out or have they already like VGC?



We added on points last month and were told they are now selling the points added by the Treehouse addition, the original SSR points have all been sold - don't know how much is left... (of course, they do not break down the THV and SSR points in terms of ownership).


----------



## TisBit

Sabina67 said:


> Anyone know when SSR will sell out or have they already like VGC?



There was a point before the THV's came online adding more SSR points that Disney said that SSR was "sold out", but according to others that doesn't necessarily mean that there are no points left.  Some contracts that haven't closed could have been cancelled, few points left in isolated UY's, etc.  There is also ROFR, we don't know how many points DVC has or is taking back (although they don't appear to be ROFR many contracts).  There is also a number of people just on the DIS that have talked about "give backs" or people that have defaulted and DVC has regained those points.

SSR was the resort being sold at the height of the economic boom and with that fact and that it is the largest resort.....it is just understood there will be substantially more resalse/foreclosures from that resort more than others.  OKW for instance, most of those contracts were paid off a long time ago, so even with an economic downturn it is an asset that is more protected, unless someone just needs to liquidate.


----------



## dreamlinda

Good Morning SSR Family.  I need some advice on split stays.  Our next trip will be 8 or 9 nights, and we are thinking about doing 2 nights at AKV before coming home to a 1-bdrm @ SSR.  Not sure how to do the original booking.  Since we are over the 7 night booking maximum, would it be best to do a 2 night reservation when the window opens, then a 7 night reservation two days later?  My concern is requesting the "move" to AKV without losing our reservation at SSR for the balance of our stay.  Advice??


----------



## franandaj

dreamlinda said:


> Good Morning SSR Family.  I need some advice on split stays.  Our next trip will be 8 or 9 nights, and we are thinking about doing 2 nights at AKV before coming home to a 1-bdrm @ SSR.  Not sure how to do the original booking.  Since we are over the 7 night booking maximum, would it be best to do a 2 night reservation when the window opens, then a 7 night reservation two days later?  My concern is requesting the "move" to AKV without losing our reservation at SSR for the balance of our stay.  Advice??



Do you own at both locations? If so it won't be a problem. Just book 2 nights at AKV at 11 months and then book 7 nights at SSR at 11 months.

If you do not own at both, presumably you would book SSR at 11 months in two increments.  Then you would change the first two nights to AKV at the 7 month point there won't be a problem losing the SSR room reservation for the balance of your stay because you already have it.  I did this with a 10 day stay a couple years ago.


----------



## dreamlinda

franandaj said:


> Do you own at both locations? If so it won't be a problem. Just book 2 nights at AKV at 11 months and then book 7 nights at SSR at 11 months.
> 
> If you do not own at both, presumably you would book SSR at 11 months in two increments.  Then you would change the first two nights to AKV at the 7 month point there won't be a problem losing the SSR room reservation for the balance of your stay because you already have it.  I did this with a 10 day stay a couple years ago.



We do not own at AKL, just like to experience all of the DVC properties.  So - I guess my reasoning is validated by your response above - thanks so much, I really appreciate your input!!  I generally do not enjoy split stays because I am a "nester".  Moving out of my comfort zone on this one.....


----------



## AirGoofy

dreamlinda said:


> We do not own at AKL, just like to experience all of the DVC properties.  So - I guess my reasoning is validated by your response above - thanks so much, I really appreciate your input!!  I generally do not enjoy split stays because I am a "nester".  Moving out of my comfort zone on this one.....



AKL has 4 point values - V, S, Savanna, Club - which may figure into the number of points you need if you are borrowing.  Also, the advantage of booking SSR at the 11 month window is that if you can't get the 2 nights at AKL, then you still have the number of days you wanted on vacation.


----------



## jamn

We are SSR lovers too. We have stayed in the other resorts but never feel as at home as we do at SSR. We have teenagers so the location is great for us. They can go down to the marketplace by themselves and we don't need to worry about them being too far from the resort.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Hi everyone! Just got back from our first stay at SSR and absolutely loved it! We asked for Congress Park and got it, so were really pleased.  Initially we were on the ground floor, but our second night had people sitting outside using our chairs and smoking - they left cigars on the table! I know I'm silly but that made me feel a bit weird knowing people were that close when we were sleeping, so we asked to move and were put on the 3rd floor which was much nicer - had a lovely garden view.

The walk to DTD was only 5 minutes which we really enjoyed.

The kitchenette was a real bonus for quick breakfasts when we wanted to get to ropedrop.

I had heard terrible things about the bus service at SSR but we had no problems - the longest wait we had was 10 minutes.

The grounds were beautiful and we really enjoyed having a fitness centre to use.

My only criticism would be the size of the foodcourt - its ludicrously tiny! The line for breakfast the one day we did use it was massive!

Overall though really really pleased and would happily stay here again!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> . . . . our second night had people sitting outside using our chairs and smoking - they left cigars on the table!. . . . .



I'm sorry, but that is where I would become "the A**hole next to us" in their story at home.  MY chairs?  Smoking outside MY room?  No, not on MY vacation.  I would have immediately called the front desk and asked for security.  I suspect your neighbors were cash guests; the "no concern for other's property" kind of people. 

And don't you just love those you meet with the attitude that "there are people paid to clean up after me", and proceed to make themselves king?

Sorry . . . I feel better now.


----------



## Teach08

We returned this past weekend from our stay at SSR, and it was WONDERFUL!

Despite the Dining Plan Fiasco (48 hrs notice that we did not give), the First Phone fiasco (in the pocket and into the pool), and the Second Phone Fiasco (backlight went out with two park days left), we really enjoyed our Saratoga Springs stay!

CMs were GREAT with the kids--including my husband--who were avid pin-trader/collectors this time around.  The front desk had a printout of all the sets, and were always willing to let the boys check it out.

Came back with mostly clean laundry, thanks to our location right next to the Paddock pool and FREE washer/dryers!  It was SO easy to take the kids to the pool and let them swim while working on the clothes!

The walk to DTD is super easy, even from the Paddock.  Took the bus home the first time we went, then missed a bus the second time and decided to walk...now we know!  

Took a little while to order food, but the smaller CS food court turned out just fine...the kids only want snacks and Mickey waffles anyway...and the breakfast was particularly good.

The views were GORGEOUS, especially in the early morning sunrise walking across the lake.  My youngest named the turtles that always swam up to the bridge as we walked across.  

Bus service was incredibly good...only one "crowded" bus the whole week.

I thoroughly enjoyed our SSR stay.  Next visit will be several years from now, and we will probably try another resort out of a desire to diversify, but I highly recommend Saratoga to anyone!


----------



## bisenhart

Friends are traveling in dec. And are staying at ssr. Does congress park have the best views in the evening?  Thanks.


----------



## PSC

bisenhart said:


> Friends are traveling in dec. And are staying at ssr. Does congress park have the best views in the evening?  Thanks.



Welcome to the DIS boards! 

Yes Congress Park has some terrific views in the evening, but not every room is guranteed to be a Down Town Disney view.  Tell your friends not to worry - they'll have a great time no matter what the view.


----------



## tjhsr

bisenhart said:


> Friends are traveling in dec. And are staying at ssr. Does congress park have the best views in the evening?  Thanks.



Yes CP has two br villa's in each of the 4 buildings.


----------



## Coach81

Teach08 said:


> We returned this past weekend from our stay at SSR, and it was WONDERFUL!
> 
> CMs were GREAT with the kids--including my husband--who were avid pin-trader/collectors this time around.  The front desk had a printout of all the sets, and were always willing to let the boys check it out.
> 
> The views were GORGEOUS, especially in the early morning sunrise walking across the lake.  My youngest named the turtles that always swam up to the bridge as we walked across.




Thanks to my wife, we have become avid pin-traders/collectors as well.  I was not too excited about it at first, but watching the boys interact with all the CMs for pins was a nice reward.  

I love the resort!!!  All the colors, and all the springs.. fantastic.. glad you had a great time!!!


----------



## Jay2009

I bought into SSR in September and just reserved a THV for the end of september beginning of oct.  I want to be there for the 40th anniversary of the MK!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jay2009 said:


> I bought into SSR in September and just reserved a THV for the end of september beginning of oct.  I want to be there for the 40th anniversary of the MK!



Oooooooooooooooooo, good timing!


----------



## missesdisney

Hi - happy to find this thread- am an SSR owner!

We are planning for next year's trip already (we will make the call to DVC from WDW!) and want to try the tree house villas for next year.  I would like to see what info is out there and how hard it has been for SSR owners to get in at the 11 month window.  

Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## mamaprincess

missesdisney said:


> Hi - happy to find this thread- am an SSR owner!
> 
> We are planning for next year's trip already (we will make the call to DVC from WDW!) and want to try the tree house villas for next year.  I would like to see what info is out there and how hard it has been for SSR owners to get in at the 11 month window.
> 
> Thanks for any info you have!



December I have found is the most difficult time even at 11 mos.  It also depends on how many days you need.  You may be able to get 1 - 3 nights vs 4 or more nights if you are pretty far past the 11 mos window.  I was able to pick up 3 nights in July at 8 mos out had to waitlist one additional night.  If you need them for more than 3 nights and aren't flexible with your dates I'd just be on the phone when member services opens on the day of your 11 mos window.  You should be fine.


----------



## missesdisney

Just realized I didn't put what dates I was going to be going - I think it will be check in around 10/30 for 7 nights or whatever is available at 11 month window.  I am doing offsite at Marriott for first few nights so I could push it out if I had to and do less at treehouse.  And if we don't get it we don't get it but I would love to be able to do it this one time!


----------



## pnyltwk

missesdisney said:


> Just realized I didn't put what dates I was going to be going - I think it will be check in around 10/30 for 7 nights or whatever is available at 11 month window.  I am doing offsite at Marriott for first few nights so I could push it out if I had to and do less at treehouse.  And if we don't get it we don't get it but I would love to be able to do it this one time!



The Tree House Villa's are nice .  We really enjoyed them on our trip to WDW last October.  Good luck and hope you are able to reserve one.


----------



## mamaprincess

missesdisney said:


> Just realized I didn't put what dates I was going to be going - I think it will be check in around 10/30 for 7 nights or whatever is available at 11 month window.  I am doing offsite at Marriott for first few nights so I could push it out if I had to and do less at treehouse.  And if we don't get it we don't get it but I would love to be able to do it this one time!



I think you will be fine, just be on the phone first thing in the morning.


----------



## Coach81

missesdisney said:


> Hi - happy to find this thread- am an SSR owner!
> 
> We are planning for next year's trip already (we will make the call to DVC from WDW!) and want to try the tree house villas for next year.  I would like to see what info is out there and how hard it has been for SSR owners to get in at the 11 month window.
> 
> Thanks for any info you have!



We had no problem reserving them last summer at the 11 month window..  

They are fantastic, you will love them!


----------



## tjhsr

Just booked for next Oct. Asked about pools for next year and was told the system was showing Paddock pool down until 2012. No real date given for completion. No other pool closings at least until then.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I would love to stay in a treehouse sometime.  We stayed at SSR last summer we loved it.  The treehouse would be great since it has 3 bedrooms! I'm jealous of all you SSR owners!!


----------



## tjhsr

Received my Oct. SSR confirmation by E-mail today.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're the DGP and our family has a night in a treehouse THIS WEDNESDAY! a 3 night DCL cruise beginning the next day.  It will be the extended family's first SSR stay, and I expect them to love it!  

Someone before in this thread mentioned pin trading with the CM's.  I've noticed at registration the CM's were very friendly and helpful regarding pin trading.   I hadn't any of my pins with me, but I sure saw some I would have traded for!


----------



## my3princes

bobbiwoz said:


> We're the DGP and our family has a night in a treehouse THIS WEDNESDAY! a 3 night DCL cruise beginning the next day.  It will be the extended family's first SSR stay, and I expect them to love it!
> 
> Someone before in this thread mentioned pin trading with the CM's.  I've noticed at registration the CM's were very friendly and helpful regarding pin trading.   I hadn't any of my pins with me, but I sure saw some I would have traded for!



All of the resorts have either a pin trading board or book behind the check in counters.  Always worth a look.  The food court/store area has some great pin boards too


----------



## Brenle

Does anyone know when SSR is decorated for Christmas?  We're heading there soon and was just curious.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bobbiwoz said:


> . . . . . .  I hadn't any of my pins with me, but I sure saw some I would have traded for! . . . . . .



DiznyDi's nightmare!  No Pins to trade !?!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi's nightmare!  No Pins to trade !?!



We're here and I didn't bring my pins. (Reorganized and can't remember where I put them)  BUT the DVC rep on the SSR courtyard had a pirates pin from Hong Kong and I lucked out, had a stray pin in my purse. Thank goodness there are times when it pays not to clean out the purse.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> . . . . . Thank goodness there are times when it pays not to clean out the purse.



Chawwwwwww!


----------



## Coach81

Brenle said:


> Does anyone know when SSR is decorated for Christmas?  We're heading there soon and was just curious.



I'm sure the decorations are going up DAILY.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## kikiq

Just a quick report from SSR.  Since this trip was last minute, we weren't able to get a studio and are in an one bedroom.  Who said you can never go back?  My DH LOVES it.  Says that it's a truly relaxing vacation even though he had to work yesterday from the kitchen table.  Says from now on if it's just us, he wants an one bedroom.  But then again, we're in Congress Park on the third floor with a DTD through the trees.  So he's a pretty happy camper right now.  Low crowds on Wednesday, saw Illuminations from World Showcase Plaza.  More folks yesterday between the F/W folks and more kids, and the Rick Springfield concert was standing room only, Osborne Lights were stunning and then watched the MVMCP fireworks from the Poly beach.

I have one concern...now that there are only 4 rockers on the CP viewing area, we might need Fast passes.  We were taking our stroll after lunch, mug in hand and wandered over to rock before heading out.  There were 2 chairs calling our names, BUT where were the others?  Then I saw that a couple had pulled 2 over to the shade to eat their lunch.  But as we were rocking, I could hear a man say to his wife that they could sit in the rockers and drink their coffee and then say probably not now.  OK, so who let that SSR secret out?!  I may not post those pictures anymore.  Don't know if I could settle for the green park benches for my CP DTD viewing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Only four rockers in the CP river walk!?!  How can this be?  How on earth has it come to this?  

Guess we'll just have to take a tip from the pool people, and go out early and drape our robes over two of them . . . .


----------



## mamaprincess

Dizny Dad said:


> Only four rockers in the CP river walk!?!  How can this be?  How on earth has it come to this?
> 
> Guess we'll just have to take a tip from the pool people, and go out early and drape our robes over two of them . . . .





I was just posting to a thread about the silly things we look forward to when we first get to Disney World.  We always chant Saratoga Springs once we pass OKW.  The kids and I always make a bee line to the gift shop to see what's new while DH is checking in.  I'm really going to miss being there.  This is our first time that we will not be checking in there.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Only four rockers in the CP river walk!?!  How can this be?  How on earth has it come to this?
> 
> Guess we'll just have to take a tip from the pool people, and go out early and drape our robes over two of them . . . .



I went back to look at the pictures we took several summers ago and there are at least 6 rockers maybe 8.  Double checked the pictures from May and July of this year...only 4 rockers.  Maybe people are moving them to the pool area?  I'll have to ask tomorrow.

My DH took his afternoon nap there while I slept in the villa  He said he saw the empty rockers and HAD to sit and rock.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> Only four rockers in the CP river walk!?!  How can this be?  How on earth has it come to this?
> 
> Guess we'll just have to take a tip from the pool people, and go out early and drape our robes over two of them . . . .



I know they took all of the chairs to be refinished about five years ago. When original finish didn't hold up to well.  Maybe they are working on them again sense they are now getting quite the workout


----------



## I Book He Pays

_ Hi Everyone:_

_My husband and I will be staying at SSR in May 2011 via. RCI exchange. This is our first time staying on property and at this resort.  We traded into a two bedroom villa._

_I spoke to a Castmember a few weeks ago and she indicated that any requests we have I should contact the resort ten days prior to check-in. Nothing is guaranteed but it will be noted on our reservation._

_My husband has back/hip issues and I'm hoping to get into the Grandstand section due to the location and closeness to the bus stop, pool, boat to DTD, etc. From viewing the SSR property map I noticed that unit numbers 8101-8436 and 8501-8836 seems to be the best sections. Also we like the first on/first off the bus so my husband is guaranteed to have a seat. _

_Since I'm not familiar with this resort I do have questions for those of you that have stayed there._

_1 ~ Do you think the Grandstand will be the best section for us based on my husband's health issues?_

_2 ~ If the Grandstand is not available, what other section should I request?_

_3 ~ What are the pool hours for the month of May?_

_4 ~ What kind of views would we have from the two areas that I'm requesting to get in? Any suggestions?_

_5 ~ If we can't get a third floor unit, can you hear noise from the unit above you? _

_6 ~ If anyone traded into SSR via. timeshare exchange, is there anything I should know about (what's included, not included, services, etc.)?_

_Any advice would be greatly appreciated and I'm sorry for the many questions._

_Overall, we are here to celebrate our anniversary (a few months earlier) and looking for some quiet time when we are not at the parks. We enjoy sitting outside and having a nice view would be great. We plan on renting a car for one day to see the area outside of WDW, go grocery shopping, etc. Other than that we'll be using the Disney transportation system._

_Thank you very much in advance!_

_Have a magical day!_


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy Thanksgiving all in the SSR thread and at the resort - I'd rather be there.


----------



## AirGoofy

I Book He Pays said:


> _ Hi Everyone:_
> 
> _My husband and I will be staying at SSR in May 2011 via. RCI exchange. This is our first time staying on property and at this resort.  We traded into a two bedroom villa._
> 
> _My husband has back/hip issues and I'm hoping to get into the Grandstand section due to the location and closeness to the bus stop, pool, boat to DTD, etc. From viewing the SSR property map I noticed that unit numbers 8101-8436 and 8501-8836 seems to be the best sections. Also we like the first on/first off the bus so my husband is guaranteed to have a seat. _
> 
> _Since I'm not familiar with this resort I do have questions for those of you that have stayed there._
> 
> _1 ~ Do you think the Grandstand will be the best section for us based on my husband's health issues?_
> 
> _2 ~ If the Grandstand is not available, what other section should I request?_
> 
> _3 ~ What are the pool hours for the month of May?_
> 
> _4 ~ What kind of views would we have from the two areas that I'm requesting to get in? Any suggestions?_
> 
> _Any advice would be greatly appreciated and I'm sorry for the many questions._
> 
> _Overall, we are here to celebrate our anniversary (a few months earlier) and looking for some quiet time when we are not at the parks. We enjoy sitting outside and having a nice view would be great. We plan on renting a car for one day to see the area outside of WDW, go grocery shopping, etc. Other than that we'll be using the Disney transportation system._
> 
> _Thank you very much in advance!_
> 
> _Have a magical day!_



Grandstand is the first bus stop going to the theme parks, but the area is big.  It is also the furthest from the boat to DTD.  If you can get a view at Congress Park overlooking the water into DTD, it is beautiful.  The Carousel is the most isolated section and it was really quiet for us.  It was also the second bus stop (between the Carousel and Paddock) and far away from boat launch.  We were there in May a few years ago in the Paddock and did not have any problems with the buses.


----------



## *Meagan*

SSR owner here!!!! And we will be arriving to WDW and staying in a dedicated 2bdrm in 6 DAYS!!! 

HOLY MOLY! I am very excited! I have not stayed at SSR since 2005 (we stayed at the poly in 2008). Anyone else going soon?


----------



## fsmith2845

we'll be at SSR in two days.. we requested DTD view in Congress Park. Hoping we'll get it..    already did our online check-in, magic express.. finishing up the packing and off we go..  we'll be there by noon on Saturday.. can't wait.  anyone know or have any pictures of the Christmas decorations at SSR?  I don't think i have seen any at all


----------



## deerislemaine

We just purchased 250 points from the resale market from SSR. Last year we stayed at OKW on our first Disney trip since the late 70s. Had a blast and decided to purchase DVC. We loved OKW (where we stayed last April), but we purchased at SSR because they points are good until 2054 for about the same price...

My question:  how would people compare SSR to OKW?  We toured units at SSR when we looked into the DVC. I also played golf and saw the pro shop, etc. We see that the rooms are slightly smaller than OKW, but they look nice had a similar feel to OKW.  

As soon as we close on our purchase (hopefully next week), we want to make a reservation at either SSR or OKW. Since this is the SSR lover section, I thought that it would be helpful to hear advice that might make our decision more informed.

Thanks,
Andy from Deer Isle, ME


----------



## franandaj

I got so excited (and scared) when I saw my last ticker said 11 months until my next Florida trip. Then I realized we are starting our trip in 11 months at Universal for two days.  I was afraid I should have called MS this morning, (not that you really need to do that for SSR, but I'm just like that).  We're going for F&W and I really hope that I can switch over to the BCV at 7 months.  I would love to stay at SSR again, but for F&W the BCV would be so much more convenient.  We stayed in a THV back in Jan, so I wouldn't feel too bad about cheating on my home resort!  However if we don't get BCV at 7 mos, I won't fret, we just won't do as much F&W and I'll relax and take advantage of all SSR has to offer...I do love the spa!


----------



## stopher1

I'm so excited   we got our THV reservation booked yesterday for the last week of October.  But I have to call back, because the CM rushed me during the adding guest names part, she only got my DW and me.  Then "please hold", and more than 5 minutes came back and finished out the rest of the reservation without the rest of the guest names.    I didn't even THINK about that until tonight while reviewing the email confirmation.  Oh well, at least we have the reservation - but wow, I can't even fathom getting a treehouse for just 2 people... two individuals traveling together I guess, but not a married couple.  Ho hum.  Such travails to have to worry about, huh?


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> I'm so excited   we got our THV reservation booked yesterday for the last week of October.



Cool!  When will you be there?  We plan to be there (arriving at Disney) October 27-November 4th.  Hmmm we said after our last trip that 10 days was too long to be away from the furkids, but somehow this trip has become 11 days long....


----------



## AirGoofy

deerislemaine said:


> We just purchased 250 points from the resale market from SSR. Last year we stayed at OKW on our first Disney trip since the late 70s. Had a blast and decided to purchase DVC. We loved OKW (where we stayed last April), but we purchased at SSR because they points are good until 2054 for about the same price...
> 
> My question:  how would people compare SSR to OKW?  We toured units at SSR when we looked into the DVC. I also played golf and saw the pro shop, etc. We see that the rooms are slightly smaller than OKW, but they look nice had a similar feel to OKW.
> 
> As soon as we close on our purchase (hopefully next week), we want to make a reservation at either SSR or OKW. Since this is the SSR lover section, I thought that it would be helpful to hear advice that might make our decision more informed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy from Deer Isle, ME



Congrats on the purchase.  I think SSR and OKW are real similar in their resort style lay-out, boat to DTD, and bus only service to the theme parks.  Both OKW and SSR have a really good restaurant - Olivia's and Turf Club - although I prefer the Turf Club.  SSR also has a CS restaurant with indoor seating. The rooms are smaller at SSR and all the studios at SSR do not have 2 queen size beds.  Also, the balconies are smaller.  But, you cannot get a view of DTD over the water from Congress Park at OKW.  I like the lighthouse water slide better at OKW, but the Paddock is renovating their pool, and I am excited about that.  And, as an SSR owner, you have a 11 month window to book a TreeHouse Villa, if you ever choose.  Again, congrats on your purchase and welcome home.


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> Cool!  When will you be there?  We plan to be there (arriving at Disney) October 27-November 4th.  Hmmm we said after our last trip that 10 days was too long to be away from the furkids, but somehow this trip has become 11 days long....



24-30.  Have to capitalize on my son's fall break.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*AirGoofy:*




AirGoofy said:


> Grandstand is the first bus stop going to the theme parks, but the area is big. It is also the furthest from the boat to DTD. If you can get a view at Congress Park overlooking the water into DTD, it is beautiful. The Carousel is the most isolated section and it was really quiet for us. It was also the second bus stop (between the Carousel and Paddock) and far away from boat launch. We were there in May a few years ago in the Paddock and did not have any problems with the buses.


 
Thank you very much for your response and providing me with additional information. Do you know how long the walk is from the Grandstand/Springs/Congress Park to the water taxi? We plan on spending some time in DTD since we'll be so close. I like all three sections at SSR and each of them has pros. 

Since you went in May, how was the weather? Parks real busy? Hard to get a dinner reservation (signature restaurants)? Any other information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AirGoofy

I Book He Pays said:


> Thank you very much for your response and providing me with additional information. Do you know how long the walk is from the Grandstand/Springs/Congress Park to the water taxi? We plan on spending some time in DTD since we'll be so close. I like all three sections at SSR and each of them has pros.
> 
> Since you went in May, how was the weather? Parks real busy? Hard to get a dinner reservation (signature restaurants)? Any other information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again!




Spending time at DTD is one of the benefits of staying at SSR.  The Springs is the closest to the boat launch.  I think CP is the next closest; however, there may be a part of the Grandstand (furthest from Grandstand bus stop) that may be closer than CP to the boat launch.  It is not a long walk at all.    Our children this year are 8,6 - so when they were younger - it was still a short walk.  And, we stop to look around, chase children, etc.  You walk outside until you get to the Carriage House, but then you can walk thru that building and go back outside for the boat.  So, there are places to stop and sit if you need to.  

When we went in May, we had really bad rain a few days, but were told that was unusual for that time of year - and will have to defer to others.  We tend to make dining ADRs at the earliest point (now at 180 days) to make sure we get what we want.  However, we continually change plans and reservations, even after we have arrived.  BTW, we do not book multi-reservations for the same meal on same day.  If you are flexible with location and times, you can still make some late reservations.  

Also, the Turf Club at SSR is not a signature, but really good.  I would put the Prime Rib at the Turf Club up against the filet at Le Cellier.


----------



## mamaprincess

I can not remember the number of the building in the Grandstand that is closest to the Carriage house.  It may be 8800?  That building is great for getting to anything near the Carriage house, such as the boat launch or the main pool etc.  We walked through the Carriage House to get to the boat launch and it was really quick and easy, also we walked to the pool.  All we had to do was walk right across the street.  It's a great location and it's right by the Grandstand pool as well.  We don't do buses, but there was a very convenient bus stop near by.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*AirGoofy:*




> Spending time at DTD is one of the benefits of staying at SSR. The Springs is the closest to the boat launch. I think CP is the next closest; however, there may be a part of the Grandstand (furthest from Grandstand bus stop) that may be closer than CP to the boat launch. It is not a long walk at all. Our children this year are 8,6 - so when they were younger - it was still a short walk. And, we stop to look around, chase children, etc. You walk outside until you get to the Carriage House, but then you can walk thru that building and go back outside for the boat. So, there are places to stop and sit if you need to.


I'm glad there are places to stop if DH needs to rest for a while. I've been doing a lot of research on SSR since this is our first time staying there and I narrowed it down to GS, Springs or CP. I'm not sure if any of my requests will be met but can't hurt to ask. 




> When we went in May, we had really bad rain a few days, but were told that was unusual for that time of year - and will have to defer to others. We tend to make dining ADRs at the earliest point (now at 180 days) to make sure we get what we want. However, we continually change plans and reservations, even after we have arrived. BTW, we do not book multi-reservations for the same meal on same day. If you are flexible with location and times, you can still make some late reservations.


I'm currently doing research on all the restaurants on WDW property, reading menus/reviews, taking lots of notes and deciding which restaurants stands out the most. Also trying to calculate if the DDP is worth it for us. DH can eat anything where I have a sensitive system. I would like to make reservations now but we are waiting to see what property will be at for our second week. I have an Ongoing Search with RCI now with four DVC properties so until we know where we'll be the second week I can't make any specific plans yet. 




> Also, the Turf Club at SSR is not a signature, but really good. I would put the Prime Rib at the Turf Club up against the filet at Le Cellier.


We were interested in trying the Turf Club since it's on property and I'm glad that you provided some input on it. I love prime rib!

If you can think of anything else I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you very much!


----------



## I Book He Pays

> mamaprincess - I can not remember the number of the building in the Grandstand that is closest to the Carriage house. It may be 8800? That building is great for getting to anything near the Carriage house, such as the boat launch or the main pool etc. We walked through the Carriage House to get to the boat launch and it was really quick and easy, also we walked to the pool. All we had to do was walk right across the street. It's a great location and it's right by the Grandstand pool as well. We don't do buses, but there was a very convenient bus stop near by.


 
I'm looking at the SSR property map now and the section closest to the Carriage house is labeled 8501-8836. If we do end up at the Grandstand, that section would be first choice since it's close to the water taxi, pool, and Carriage House. Second choice would be 8101-8436. Closer to the bus but further away from everything else. We'll be relying on the bus/water taxi's for our transportation. If we end up at the Springs or CP then I have to figure out what sections would be best for DH/I.

If you can think of anything else please let me know. Thank you very much for responding.


----------



## wdrl

I Book He Pays said:


> We were interested in trying the Turf Club since it's on property and I'm glad that you provided some input on it. I love prime rib!



My wife and I are big fans of the Turf Club and its one of the restaurants we always try to eat at when we visit WDW.  The Turf Club has outdoor seating (perhaps the only resort table service restaurant that has it) and the weather in May might be ideal for eating outside.  Be sure to check it out if you get the chance.  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

wdrl said:


> My wife and I are big fans of the Turf Club and its one of the restaurants we always try to eat at when we visit WDW. The Turf Club has outdoor seating (perhaps the only resort table service restaurant that has it) and the weather in May might be ideal for eating outside. Be sure to check it out if you get the chance. Have a great trip!!!


 
Thank you for your feedback re: the Turf Club. I just viewed the menu and it looks great. If the outdoor seating area is open we'll definitely take advantage of it. DH/I are really looking forward to this vacation. Last time we were there was in 2003. Thanks again.


----------



## AirGoofy

I Book He Pays said:


> *AirGoofy:*
> 
> [/COLOR]
> I'm currently doing research on all the restaurants on WDW property, reading menus/reviews, taking lots of notes and deciding which restaurants stands out the most. Also trying to calculate if the DDP is worth it for us. DH can eat anything where I have a sensitive system. I would like to make reservations now but we are waiting to see what property will be at for our second week. I have an Ongoing Search with RCI now with four DVC properties so until we know where we'll be the second week I can't make any specific plans yet.




We are all happy to give our 2 cents.  As for the DP, there are many threads you can read.  Some swear that it saves money and some say that it does not.  We have done DP, Deluxe DP, and just OOP and really prefer the OOP.  As DVC members, we have a % discount at some restaurants, but that is really not the main reason.  

If you add up prices on DP vs non-DP, then DP always saves $.  But, I found that I would not normally eat that much food at that specific time.  And, I am a big eater.  Thus, instead of eating that restaurant's desert right after the meal, I would prefer an ice cream cone 2 hours later.  But, on the DP, you have to get the desert then.  Also, there are some restaurants that I enjoy at WDW that are not on the DP.  There are lots of opinions and calculations on the Restaurant DP board.  Either way - your on vacation and having fun - so enjoy!


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> We are all happy to give our 2 cents.  As for the DP, there are many threads you can read.  Some swear that it saves money and some say that it does not.  We have done DP, Deluxe DP, and just OOP and really prefer the OOP.  As DVC members, we have a % discount at some restaurants, but that is really not the main reason.
> 
> If you add up prices on DP vs non-DP, then DP always saves $.  But, I found that I would not normally eat that much food at that specific time.  And, I am a big eater.  Thus, instead of eating that restaurant's desert right after the meal, I would prefer an ice cream cone 2 hours later.  But, on the DP, you have to get the desert then.  Also, there are some restaurants that I enjoy at WDW that are not on the DP.  There are lots of opinions and calculations on the Restaurant DP board.  Either way - your on vacation and having fun - so enjoy!



I will have to agree.  I am not a big eater, we find that between two of us, we like to order an appetizer, soup, entree, and dessert and split them all.  This works out to be the perfect amount of food.  We are full but not stuffed and generally don't have leftovers piling up in the fridge.  We also do not eat at that many CS restaurants to make the DP worth it. I would consider the deluxe, but only with the new system that you could have it for two days of your stay.  I also prepare a fair amount of meals in the villa.  I especially like making bacon and eggs on two mornings.  Having a hot breakfast in the room really makes me feel like I'm on vacation because it means that I've had the leisure time to prepare it!  We always eat at least one dinner in the room, next trip I have at least two planned.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*AirGoofy:*
I greatly appreciate all of your advice. I do thorough research before any vacation and since so much of this is new to us (staying on site/Saratoga, DDP, using ME/transportation) its a lot to absorb. DH/I are extremely excited and looking forward to our upcoming vacation. In the meantime... I'm researching and learning as much as possible. 

I spent several hours on DIS yesterday reading about the DDP's, looking at menus, reading reviews, viewing photos, etc. and my head is spinning. 

DH is a big eater and I'm the opposite. DH lost 60 pounds on NutriSystem this year so even though we'll be on vacation... he needs to proceed with caution. Trust me he loves food and loves to eat so working on a balance will be a challenge. Me... I'm the opposite along with having a sensitive system. Not sure what to do as far as the DDP is concerned. Did you try the wine/dine plan? The only thing that I'm disappointed in is that there aren't many restaurants participating in the DDP located at DTD. Since we'll be staying at SSR... it would be nice to have more dining options. I'm so lost at this point. 

If you can provide me with any DDP tips that would be appreciated. You are more than welcome to send me a PM since DDPs would be off topic for this thread. 

Thank you again!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*franandaj:*
Thanks for your response. 

Like you, I'm not a big eater and not sure if the DDP would work for me. DH... yes, me... I don't know. I'm confused about the Deluxe that you can only have it for two days. Could you please explain. 

As of now we are staying one week at SSR and hoping to be at SSR or another DVC resort for the second week. Due to having a full kitchen at SSR it's nice to have meals in. Breakfast will definitely be in our villa since I take forever to get done. By the time I check e-mail, get ready, call my mother, etc. it's at least two hours.  And with my luck I will have lots of leftovers even with the standard DDP. 

If you have any tips/ideas re: the DDP please PM me. 

Thank you!


----------



## mamaprincess

One thing I like about the DDP while staying at SSR is that the best counter service is located in DTD.  I really love Earl of Sandwich and Wolfgang Puck Express.  Cookes of Dublin is also nice.  For Table Service, there is Wolfgang Puck Cafe and Raglin Road which are both great as well as Captain Jack's (meh).


----------



## tjhsr

I Book He Pays said:


> Thank you for your feedback re: the Turf Club. I just viewed the menu and it looks great. If the outdoor seating area is open we'll definitely take advantage of it. DH/I are really looking forward to this vacation. Last time we were there was in 2003. Thanks again.



We enjoyed some great prime rib while sitting out on the patio this past May. It was the best dinner of the trip.


----------



## franandaj

I Book He Pays said:


> *franandaj:*
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Like you, I'm not a big eater and not sure if the DDP would work for me. DH... yes, me... I don't know. I'm confused about the Deluxe that you can only have it for two days. Could you please explain.
> 
> Thank you!



I don't remember from your original post if you are a member or are trading in from RCI or some other thing...DVC members can "split" their reservations into periods and only take the DP for certain periods of time.  This is new with the "enhancements" to the system.  But even with that consideration I probably would not do it.  What does work for us is the TIW card.  If you have an AP you can purchase a TIW card and it gives you 20% of most TS restaurants.  As long as you spend $300 throughout your stay it will save you money.  It also counts towards adult beverages.


----------



## Dizny Dad

franandaj said:


> . . . . . . . What does work for us is the TIW card.  If you have an AP you can purchase a TIW card and it gives you 20% of most TS restaurants.  As long as you spend $300 throughout your stay it will save you money.  It also counts towards adult beverages.



Adult beverages?  Do the ones with an umbrella, a blinking light, and served in a hollow pineapple count as adult beverages? 

That aside, we also find the TIW card a good deal over the DDP.


----------



## KerTggr

franandaj said:


> What does work for us is the TIW card.  If you have an AP you can purchase a TIW card and it gives you 20% of most TS restaurants.  As long as you spend $300 throughout your stay it will save you money.  It also counts towards adult beverages.





Dizny Dad said:


> Adult beverages?  Do the ones with an umbrella, a blinking light, and served in a hollow pineapple count as adult beverages?
> 
> That aside, we also find the TIW card a good deal over the DDP.



I didn't know the TIW card counted towards adult beverages.  That's awesome!

We will be getting the TIW card for our trip next year as this is the first time we'll have an AP holder in our midst.  I know the AP holder has to pay the bill.  Are there any other restrictions?  How does the TIW card work - do you have to tell the server before ordering like the DDP?

Thanks - love all the insight this thread is giving me!!


----------



## I Book He Pays

mamaprincess said:


> One thing I like about the DDP while staying at SSR is that the best counter service is located in DTD. I really love Earl of Sandwich and Wolfgang Puck Express. Cookes of Dublin is also nice. For Table Service, there is Wolfgang Puck Café and Raglin Road which are both great as well as Captain Jack's (meh).


 
Thanks for the info. on the restaurants at DTD that's included with the DDP. Definitely a lot of places to choose from. I'll have to check out the menus and see what they serve.


----------



## I Book He Pays

tjhsr said:


> We enjoyed some great prime rib while sitting out on the patio this past May. It was the best dinner of the trip.


 
I already convinced DH to have dinner at the Turf Club.   I'm now craving prime rib. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## I Book He Pays

franandaj said:


> I don't remember from your original post if you are a member or are trading in from RCI or some other thing...DVC members can "split" their reservations into periods and only take the DP for certain periods of time. This is new with the "enhancements" to the system. But even with that consideration I probably would not do it. What does work for us is the TIW card. If you have an AP you can purchase a TIW card and it gives you 20% of most TS restaurants. As long as you spend $300 throughout your stay it will save you money. It also counts towards adult beverages.


 
We are trading in via. RCI. Currently we have one week at SSR and hoping that a second week will become available so we can stay on property. 

OK now I'm really confused...  Another option would be to purchase the AP for both of us and then add on the TIW.  Discount would only be applied to TS which includes alcohol. I have to admit I'm surprised about the discount with adult beverages but it's a really nice perk. If we went to a TS restaurant, had a few drinks at the bar prior to sitting down for dinner... could we combine our bar bill with our dinner bill?


----------



## I Book He Pays

Dizny Dad said:


> Adult beverages? Do the ones with an umbrella, a blinking light, and served in a hollow pineapple count as adult beverages?





Dizny Dad said:


> That aside, we also find the TIW card a good deal over the DDP.




  If I had a blinking light in my drink I would giggle every time I took a sip from it!

So... what are the pros/cons between DDP/TIW card? Thanks!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Just thought of something else... is there a limit on TS per day/week with the TIW?  Thanks!


----------



## littlestar

Just heard we passed on ROFR for more SSR points today!  I'm so excited - I love SSR and it's only getting better with the treehouses and the new Paddocks pool.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I Book He Pays said:


> If I had a blinking light in my drink I would giggle every time I took a sip from it!
> 
> So... what are the pros/cons between DDP/TIW card? Thanks!



Giggling is part of the experience!  Now drink up .. 

With DDP, I always felt obligated to eat everything I was entitled to have, even on "those" days when all of the fun is catching up with you.  AS we have gotten older, one meal is really all we buy, with a few snacks we have brought from home throughout the day.  We can eat TS for less than the DDP dauily pricing for the two of us.





I Book He Pays said:


> Just thought of something else... is there a limit on TS per day/week with the TIW?  Thanks!



No limit using the TIW card, as far as I have experienced.  And no need to combine your bar and dinner tabs.  Use the TIW card at both venues.  Plus this assures the Tip gets to the right person.


----------



## Coach81

littlestar said:


> Just heard we passed on ROFR for more SSR points today!  I'm so excited - I love SSR and it's only getting better with the treehouses and the new Paddocks pool.



Congrats to you!!!  I am giving my wife an envelope with a "Disney Coupon" allowing her to select her resale add-on for SSR sometime next year for up to 150 pts.. the BEST NEWS is.. it will NOT HAVE TO BE FINANCED 

I totally agree.. we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the THV... and are very excited about the pool upgrade.. we love SSR.. it is truly our "home"...


----------



## littlestar

Coach81 said:


> Congrats to you!!!  I am giving my wife an envelope with a "Disney Coupon" allowing her to select her resale add-on for SSR sometime next year for up to 150 pts.. the BEST NEWS is.. it will NOT HAVE TO BE FINANCED
> 
> I totally agree.. we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the THV... and are very excited about the pool upgrade.. we love SSR.. it is truly our "home"...



Thanks.  Great idea on the Disney coupon.


----------



## kikiq

Coach81 said:


> Congrats to you!!!  I am giving my wife an envelope with a "Disney Coupon" allowing her to select her resale add-on for SSR sometime next year for up to 150 pts.. the BEST NEWS is.. it will NOT HAVE TO BE FINANCED
> 
> I totally agree.. we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the THV... and are very excited about the pool upgrade.. we love SSR.. it is truly our "home"...



What a wonderful gift...what a wonderful DH!

And we agree...SSR is our "home".


----------



## Coach81

kikiq said:


> What a wonderful gift...what a wonderful DH!
> 
> And we agree...SSR is our "home".



I have my moments


----------



## I Book He Pays

littlestar said:


> Just heard we passed on ROFR for more SSR points today! I'm so excited - I love SSR and it's only getting better with the treehouses and the new Paddocks pool.


 
Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Dizny Dad said:


> Giggling is part of the experience! Now drink up ..
> 
> With DDP, I always felt obligated to eat everything I was entitled to have, even on "those" days when all of the fun is catching up with you. AS we have gotten older, one meal is really all we buy, with a few snacks we have brought from home throughout the day. We can eat TS for less than the DDP dauily pricing for the two of us.
> 
> No limit using the TIW card, as far as I have experienced. And no need to combine your bar and dinner tabs. Use the TIW card at both venues. Plus this assures the Tip gets to the right person.


 
Hmmm.... is that an order to drink up? If so... np! My next mission is to find a blinky blinky Disney wine glass. 

That's one thing I'm concerned with re: the DDP. You feel obligated to eat all of this food and if you don't use the points/credits you lose them. Since DH lost 60lbs. I'm worried about him putting a lot back on during vacation. Yes it's vacation and we both tend to eat/drink more but it's finding a balance. Trying to calculate this out is making me crazy.

I'm happy to read that we can get the discount at the bar without ordering food. I thought that TIW would require you to order food with drinks to acquire the discount. So... even if we wanted to chill out at a bar for a bit, have a drink in our blinky blinky glasses that will sing Disney songs to us... we could use the TIW card? Just double checking so I can add this to my notes. We would always make sure that whoever takes care of us is properly tip. 

Thanks!


----------



## I Book He Pays

Coach81 said:


> Congrats to you!!! I am giving my wife an envelope with a "Disney Coupon" allowing her to select her resale add-on for SSR sometime next year for up to 150 pts.. the BEST NEWS is.. it will NOT HAVE TO BE FINANCED





Coach81 said:


> I totally agree.. we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the THV... and are very excited about the pool upgrade.. we love SSR.. it is truly our "home"...



That is awesome! Your DW is going to flip out with her Christmas present.  What a great gift!


----------



## KerTggr

I Book He Pays said:


> That's one thing I'm concerned with re: the DDP. You feel obligated to eat all of this food and if you don't use the points/credits you lose them. Since DH lost 60lbs. I'm worried about him putting a lot back on during vacation. Yes it's vacation and we both tend to eat/drink more but it's finding a balance. Trying to calculate this out is making me crazy.



We were concerned about the same things.  It's one thing if you're going to eat at buffet/family style places like we have on previous trips.  This upcoming time around we all have lost a decent amount of weight and my parents just don't eat as much anymore.  Lots of places we can end up sharing.  If we could make it so only 1/2 of us in the GV get the DDP we would, but not with ALL of us.

When we were evaluating what would be a better cost option for us I wrote down all the places we are planning to eat.  I then looked up their menus online and averaged the cost of an appetizer, entree and drink with tax (Tip & TIW discount each other so just used this total).  I then compared our total to what it would cost us to get the DDP.  Turned out for us that even if we each got an app, entree & drink the DDP was more and we wouldn't have enough QS credits.


----------



## I Book He Pays

KerTggr said:


> We were concerned about the same things. It's one thing if you're going to eat at buffet/family style places like we have on previous trips. This upcoming time around we all have lost a decent amount of weight and my parents just don't eat as much anymore. Lots of places we can end up sharing. If we could make it so only 1/2 of us in the GV get the DDP we would, but not with ALL of us.





KerTggr said:


> When we were evaluating what would be a better cost option for us I wrote down all the places we are planning to eat. I then looked up their menus online and averaged the cost of an appetizer, entrée and drink with tax (Tip & TIW discount each other so just used this total). I then compared our total to what it would cost us to get the DDP. Turned out for us that even if we each got an app, entrée & drink the DDP was more and we wouldn't have enough QS credits.




Congratulations to all of you on your weight loss! WTG!!!

I'm currently working on my handy dandy comparison spreadsheet (DDP vs. TIW) to see what would work better for us. (I'm doing everything that you did for your trip.) DH prefers the DDP where I prefer the TIW. If I had to eat all that food even with the standard DDP my system couldn't handle it. It's too much food for me. 

Food question.... What category does the smoked turkey leg fall into? CS or Snack? Tradition for DH/I is to get a turkey leg at MK. 

Thank you for your input, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## franandaj

I've calculated the same things out for our past two or three trips and the DDP never works out for us.  That said, I like to cook in the room, we don't generally eat at QS locations and we usually split appetizers, entrees, and desserts between two of us at TS locations.

I'm glad that it is an option for some, but not one that we take advantage of.


----------



## Coach81

For the first time in several trips, we are not using the DDP for our upcoming trip.  We plan to visit just a few places, but mostly eat out of the room for breakfast, and just do CS most of the time.  Who knows, maybe we'll even SAVE a few dollars doing it this way!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*franandaj:*


> I've calculated the same things out for our past two or three trips and the DDP never works out for us. That said, I like to cook in the room, we don't generally eat at QS locations and we usually split appetizers, entrées, and desserts between two of us at TS locations.
> 
> I'm glad that it is an option for some, but not one that we take advantage of.



Just what I calculated so far we would save money on the DDP but I can't see me eating that much food. DH would be fine since his appetite is larger than mine. Having the villa is great since we can cook in the unit and I like that option. Eating as much/little as we want and will save us money. I'm still torn between the DDP, TIW and just going on our own and hoping for the best.  Still have time to figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Coach81:*


> For the first time in several trips, we are not using the DDP for our upcoming trip. We plan to visit just a few places, but mostly eat out of the room for breakfast, and just do CS most of the time. Who knows, maybe we'll even SAVE a few dollars doing it this way!



When you return I would appreciate your feedback on how things compare to eating on your own vs. DDP. 

All of our past trips to WDW we ate on our own. We stayed at timeshares off the property so we had breakfast in our unit and made lunch to bring in to the parks. EPCOT we didn't bother bringing in food since there are plenty of restaurants to choose from so that was our treat. MK we brought in lunch and had a turkey leg late afternoon/early evening since we stayed until closing.  It worked for us and saved us a lot of money.

This trip since we are staying on property, DH would like to do something different with either DDP or TIW. All depends if we'll get the second week on property via. timeshare exchange. Keeping fingers crossed. 

I'm so confused and not sure what to do. 

Good luck and thanks!


----------



## tea pot

As the New Year is approaching I'm thinking that it's time to plan another family trip


----------



## franandaj

tea pot said:


> As e w Year is approaching I'm thinking that it's time to plan another family trip



I have one currently booked at SSR! I hope to switch at 7 mos
 but it will be plenty fine if I stay here too!


----------



## AirGoofy

tea pot said:


>



So jealous.  32 degrees here and would so like to be in a THV right now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just returned from The World with a five day stay at SSR.  We thought the Christmas decorations were somewhat reduced, but all was beautiful.

Spent time with Tea Pot and Mr. Pot, among others.  Always a pleasure to share the excitement with friends.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Had a gentleman last evening tell me the virtues of Rocking Chairs and how he loves to give them away all year 'round to those that may benefit from them.  I just smiled, nodded, and concurred.  He finally said something like, "well, I guess you think I'm crazy".  I just nodded and smiled again.

I hate to invite more to Rocking Chair Row.  It's crowded as it is now!  

And he never offered to give me one . . . . .


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Had a gentleman last evening tell me the virtues of Rocking Chairs and how he loves to give them away all year 'round to those that may benefit from them.  I just smiled, nodded, and concurred.  He finally said something like, "well, I guess you think I'm crazy".  I just nodded and smiled again.
> 
> I hate to invite more to Rocking Chair Row.  It's crowded as it is now!
> 
> And he never offered to give me one . . . . .



Speaking of rocking chairs...the other night my DH came into my office after a late work night and sat in my rocking chair and says..."This would be perfect if I were looking at night time DTD."   Which gave me an idea of what I can give him for his birthday next week.  I will take down the pictures on the wall and put up our DTD shots from CP.  I'll just do it and see if he notices  He misses SSR, even though we have our date nights at DLR and have scheduled our birthday dinner at Napa Rose, he misses that view.

Thanks for the idea and I have 3 rocking chairs at my house, I would send one your way but no one wants to give theirs up.


----------



## AirGoofy

Are there fireworks this year at DTD?  Hopefully, those at SSR (even the ones not in the rocking chairs) have a great view.


----------



## fsmith2845

Family and I were at SSR the week after Thanksgiving.. we had requested Congress Park, with DTD view.. We had a 1BR villa.. we loved it.. it was really nice inside and quite a stepup from our usual room at POFQ.. Below are pictures of what that request got us (we were in the 2500 building; I think it was 2507. I know it was first floor, entered the hallway to our villa from the side door and walked down the hall)... 


Picture from the room overlooking DTD  






And a picture from outside looking at our little patio..


----------



## Oshawa

Hello there....

I have been reading your pages about SSR and I am getting very excited about our first stay at your beautiful resort (March 9-21).  The pictures posted are amazing.  
Are there any suggestions about staying at this resort....favourite things to do,  things to see.  

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## fsmith2845

Oshawa said:


> Hello there....
> 
> I have been reading your pages about SSR and I am getting very excited about our first stay at your beautiful resort (March 9-21). The pictures posted are amazing.
> Are there any suggestions about staying at this resort....favourite things to do, things to see.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy


 

We had our first stay just after thanksgiving.  I'm not sure if you are driving or flying, but depending on where you are and what parts of the resort you want to use most, you will do quite a bit of walking..  It's spread out a bit, but not too bad.  We stayed at Congress Park (which is the area nearest DTD).  We actually had a DTD view from our room (a fulfilled request yay)(see my post above).  It was a short walk to the quiet pool, DSA with the 4 rocking chairs I'm sure you have seen on here in pictures, and to the bus stop.  Congress Park wasn't the first stop but we never had a full bus (of course we there at a slower time).  

Is this your first stay on property or just this one?   It was our first DVC stay and boy are we hooked.  We have stayed at POFQ, but stayed in a 1br villa and loved having the bedroom, bigger area to move around in. extra bathroom..


----------



## Oshawa

fsmith2845 said:


> We had our first stay just after thanksgiving.  I'm not sure if you are driving or flying, but depending on where you are and what parts of the resort you want to use most, you will do quite a bit of walking..  It's spread out a bit, but not too bad.  We stayed at Congress Park (which is the area nearest DTD).  We actually had a DTD view from our room (a fulfilled request yay)(see my post above).  It was a short walk to the quiet pool, DSA with the 4 rocking chairs I'm sure you have seen on here in pictures, and to the bus stop.  Congress Park wasn't the first stop but we never had a full bus (of course we there at a slower time).
> 
> Is this your first stay on property or just this one?   It was our first DVC stay and boy are we hooked.  We have stayed at POFQ, but stayed in a 1br villa and loved having the bedroom, bigger area to move around in. extra bathroom..



We are DVC members and this is our first stay at SSR.  We have a two bedroom dedicated villa booked.  My cousin and her family are coming with us on this trip.  When looking into staying there I remember reading to request either Congress Park or Grandstand.  When I booked my reservation I did ask for either one of those two areas.  I know there is no guarantee but I figured I would try.  
We are flying and are thinking of renting a car for the time we are there.  We do plan on going to see my Dad in Daytona.  

We love the Villas!   I don't think I could ever go back to a regular hotel room.  

Looking forward to exploring the resort!!


----------



## punkin413

Just a quick question for anyone who may know.  At the THV is it correct that we will receive daily mousekeeping services?  Do they replenish toilet paper, paper towels, dishwashing liquid, etc. daily?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## franandaj

punkin413 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who may know.  At the THV is it correct that we will receive daily mousekeeping services?  Do they replenish toilet paper, paper towels, dishwashing liquid, etc. daily?  Thanks in advance!



You get the same mousekeeping as any other DVC resort, but you can pay extra $$$'s for daily service, but as far as I know it is pretty pricey!


----------



## punkin413

franandaj said:


> You get the same mousekeeping as any other DVC resort, but you can pay extra $$$'s for daily service, but as far as I know it is pretty pricey!



Thanks!  Does the mousekeeping service at other DVC resorts refill those things?


----------



## fsmith2845

punkin413 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who may know. At the THV is it correct that we will receive daily mousekeeping services? Do they replenish toilet paper, paper towels, dishwashing liquid, etc. daily? Thanks in advance!


 

We were replenished in the middle of the week (we checked in on Saturday and was visited by mousekeeping on Wednesday)..  they replenished TP, Papertowels, towels, etc...   we didn't spend much time in the room, so didn't use the dw liquid much..


----------



## franandaj

I heard a rumor that they swapped the T&T service with the maid service and that you get maid service on the 4th day and T&T on the 7th (or whichever day it is).  Regardless we never get either because we usually stay no longer than 4 days.  We usually do a split stay when at WDW and we are splurging with a 4 night stay at VGC this June.  How many of you stay 4 nights at a hotel 1/2 an hour from your home?


----------



## Coach81

Wonderful pictures, fsmith!  Makes me home sick!!!


----------



## Coach81

I Book He Pays said:


> *Coach81:*
> 
> When you return I would appreciate your feedback on how things compare to eating on your own vs. DDP.
> 
> All of our past trips to WDW we ate on our own. We stayed at timeshares off the property so we had breakfast in our unit and made lunch to bring in to the parks. EPCOT we didn't bother bringing in food since there are plenty of restaurants to choose from so that was our treat. MK we brought in lunch and had a turkey leg late afternoon/early evening since we stayed until closing.  It worked for us and saved us a lot of money.
> 
> This trip since we are staying on property, DH would like to do something different with either DDP or TIW. All depends if we'll get the second week on property via. timeshare exchange. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm so confused and not sure what to do.
> 
> Good luck and thanks!



I will gladly give you some feedback after our upcoming trip.  We are already planning on hitting the grocery store on the way to our resort to stock up.  Not really trying to "penny pinch" this trip, but just want to see what the overall difference will be.  Our usual problem with the DP is the snack credits.. we almost alway seem to have several unused after the trip.. 

The plan is..- Breakfast in the room, QS at the parks, and then supper either at the parks or prepared in the room.  We shall see..

I will let you know when we return how it all went..


----------



## fsmith2845

Coach81 said:


> Wonderful pictures, fsmith! Makes me home sick!!!


 
LOL thanks..  we just went last month and I am ready to go back again!!!  
hmmm how can i swing that???  let me think about that!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hey SSR owners and lovers!

Question for ya...

We are heading down to SSR very soon and are trying to decide whether or not to check our luggage.  I'd love to just do carry ons so here's the question..

Does anyone know what kind of shampoo and conditioner they sell at the resort?  Or do they even sell it at all?   If we can just pick some up there then I really won't need to check bags! Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*supersuperwendy -* They sell shampoo and other toiletries that you might need.  DW especially likes the body wash in the rooms and for sale at the resorts.  

Remember, too, that their are small bottles of shower "stuff" in each room that would last a number of days.


----------



## Coach81

This is true.. you do get "complimentary" body wash and shapoo in your rooms.. we like 'em to!


----------



## KerTggr

Coach81 said:


> This is true.. you do get "complimentary" body wash and shapoo in your rooms.. we like 'em to!



Does anyone know if the products at SSR are H2O products?  And if so, are they the same as the ones on the Cruise?


----------



## Ronald Duck

KerTggr said:


> Does anyone know if the products at SSR are H2O products?  And if so, are they the same as the ones on the Cruise?



I'm sure the SSR products are H2O...just like all the DVC resorts.

I'm not sure about the Cruise (though I'd be surprised to learn they had something other than H2O).


----------



## csharpwv

The H2O products used on Disney Cruise Line are not the same H2O products that are used at the Walt Disney World Resort.

On the Disney Cruise Line they have the Sea Marine Revitalizing line - and at the Walt Disney World Resort - H2O's Bath Aquatics line is used.

All of the products are available directly from H2O - and often times they have great sales, free shipping, and other promotional offerings.

Their current sales can be found here:
http://www.h2oplus.com/category/sale.do?nType=1

Of note: We have only stayed at Walt Disney World Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts and the H2O Bath Aquatics line is used at all of these resorts. I think a different line of products are used at the Moderate and Value Resorts. I am not 100% certain about this - but I seem to remember there being a difference between them. I seem to think an H2O combined Shampoo and Conditioner product is used at the Moderate and Value Resorts.

I remember that on our honeymoon they were not using the H2O line anywhere on property - they had Mickey Mouse themed bath products in very small bottles.

We love the H2O products, we feel they are a very high quality and pH balanced well for use in Florida's really odd/horrible/smelly water. While it doesn't smell horrible all the time, it really has it's moments!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Dizny Dad said:


> *supersuperwendy -* They sell shampoo and other toiletries that you might need.  DW especially likes the body wash in the rooms and for sale at the resorts.
> 
> Remember, too, that their are small bottles of shower "stuff" in each room that would last a number of days.



Thanks!  I'm going to just do carry on and buy whatever they sell.  I have really long hair so the little bottles in the room just don't cut it!  

I just don't want to pay airtran $20 just to bring shampoo along!


----------



## tjhsr

Last week DW says she wants to make a short trip to SSR before our May trip. And she knows ESPN the Weekend is in early March so she figures i will go for it. She was right we had SWA tickets to use and our AP will expire on March 11th. So begins going back to SSR 3 times a year


----------



## Dizny Dad

*tjhsr - *Shouldn't that be three (3) dancing bananas?    

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Coach81

tjhsr said:


> Last week DW says she wants to make a short trip to SSR before our May trip. And she knows ESPN the Weekend is in early March so she figures i will go for it. She was right we had SWA tickets to use and our AP will expire on March 11th. So begins going back to SSR 3 times a year



We did three trips a few years ago.. WE LOVED IT!!!!

Congrats and have a great time!!!


----------



## tjhsr

Coach81 said:


> We did three trips a few years ago.. WE LOVED IT!!!!
> 
> Congrats and have a great time!!!



Your right  We stopped doing 3 trips 2 years ago when our 3 DGC were all due around the end of Feb. We had gone to a couple of the ESPN the weekends and ran into John Kruk of the basball tonight show at the AP getting snacks for his two kids he had in tow. If you like sports its a pretty good time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Anybody have any pictures of the construction of the new Paddock pool?

We were there in December, but have no pictures and only saw fences and construction trailers.

Any updates?


----------



## Coach81

Dizny Dad said:


> Anybody have any pictures of the construction of the new Paddock pool?
> 
> We were there in December, but have no pictures and only saw fences and construction trailers.
> 
> Any updates?



Good question.. anyone?


----------



## tjhsr

Not yet but will post pictures from our early march trip.


----------



## tjhsr

double post


----------



## Brenle

I love SSR, but we were so disappointed during our most recent stay in November.  We were originally assigned a HA room.  I had no idea we could be assigned one without asking for it.  Has anyone else been in this situation?  We asked for another room and there wasn't another 2 bed lockoff to be had - except in Carousel.  And without a car, we though the walk or resort bus would be too time-consuming.  And the story goes on, but seeing this is not a TR thread, I'll end it here.


----------



## my3princes

Brenle said:


> I love SSR, but we were so disappointed during our most recent stay in November.  We were originally assigned a HA room.  I had no idea we could be assigned one without asking for it.  Has anyone else been in this situation?  We asked for another room and there wasn't another 2 bed lockoff to be had - except in Carousel.  And without a car, we though the walk or resort bus would be too time-consuming.  And the story goes on, but seeing this is not a TR thread, I'll end it here.



That happens at every resort on Disney Property.  There are only so many rooms available and it doesn't aways work out that they have HA requests for all the rooms so other reservations will get them and sometimes it works out that all the HA villas are booked so those with needs may have to use a regular villa.  We've been in that situation and make the best of it, it is WDW afterall.


----------



## Brenle

my3princes said:


> That happens at every resort on Disney Property. There are only so many rooms available and it doesn't aways work out that they have HA requests for all the rooms so other reservations will get them and sometimes it works out that all the HA villas are booked so those with needs may have to use a regular villa. We've been in that situation and make the best of it, it is WDW afterall.


 
The HA room wouldn't accomodate my extremely tall family so it was out of the question for us.


----------



## bwvBound

Brenle said:


> I love SSR, but we were so disappointed during our most recent stay in November.  We were originally assigned a HA room.  I had no idea we could be assigned one without asking for it.  Has anyone else been in this situation?


Ugh, yes.  We got stuck with an HA room at AKV in the Club Level.  I couldn't believe I was spending all those points for a unit without a jetted tub.


----------



## Coach81

bwvBound said:


> Ugh, yes.  We got stuck with an HA room at AKV in the Club Level.  I couldn't believe I was spending all those points for a unit without a jetted tub.



I would miss my tub!!!


----------



## KerTggr

Ronald Duck said:


> I'm sure the SSR products are H2O...just like all the DVC resorts.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Cruise (though I'd be surprised to learn they had something other than H2O).





csharpwv said:


> The H2O products used on Disney Cruise Line are not the same H2O products that are used at the Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> On the Disney Cruise Line they have the Sea Marine Revitalizing line - and at the Walt Disney World Resort - H2O's Bath Aquatics line is used.
> 
> All of the products are available directly from H2O - and often times they have great sales, free shipping, and other promotional offerings.
> 
> Their current sales can be found here:
> http://www.h2oplus.com/category/sale.do?nType=1
> 
> Of note: We have only stayed at Walt Disney World Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts and the H2O Bath Aquatics line is used at all of these resorts. I think a different line of products are used at the Moderate and Value Resorts. I am not 100% certain about this - but I seem to remember there being a difference between them. I seem to think an H2O combined Shampoo and Conditioner product is used at the Moderate and Value Resorts.
> 
> I remember that on our honeymoon they were not using the H2O line anywhere on property - they had Mickey Mouse themed bath products in very small bottles.
> 
> We love the H2O products, we feel they are a very high quality and pH balanced well for use in Florida's really odd/horrible/smelly water. While it doesn't smell horrible all the time, it really has it's moments!



Thanks for the info!  I really liked the H2O products on the cruise, so might need to order some for our upcoming trip to WDW.



Brenle said:


> I love SSR, but we were so disappointed during our most recent stay in November.  We were originally assigned a HA room.  I had no idea we could be assigned one without asking for it.  Has anyone else been in this situation?  We asked for another room and there wasn't another 2 bed lockoff to be had - except in Carousel.  And without a car, we though the walk or resort bus would be too time-consuming.  And the story goes on, but seeing this is not a TR thread, I'll end it here.



Yeah.   We got a HA room at WL for our wedding (non-DVC)!  It was probably the worst part of the trip, particularly since we brought so much stuff on that trip and had little counter space or room in general.  Oh - that and one of our guests getting a "Congratulations on your wedding" basket in their room.


----------



## RLRDA

bwvBound said:


> Ugh, yes.  We got stuck with an HA room at AKV in the Club Level.  I couldn't believe I was spending all those points for a unit without a jetted tub.


 
We were in this room (if it was the 1BR)....we had asked for a SV villa and as it happens the HA villa has a SV. I didn't necessarily miss the tub but the HA shower didn't seem to drain correctly - it was a big pain (especially when you multiply it by 5 people!).


----------



## Dizny Dad

We need someone to post pictures of the construction of the new Paddock Pool area!  We are dying to know; need our fix; nosey, you know!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Dizny Dad said:


> We need someone to post pictures of the construction of the new Paddock Pool area!  We are dying to know; need our fix; nosey, you know!



We'll be staying there Monday to Friday, and I plan to spend a lot of time getting to know my new digital SLR camera, so chances are I'll be able to give you a photo update!


----------



## Coach81

Ronald Duck said:


> We'll be staying there Monday to Friday, and I plan to spend a lot of time getting to know my new digital SLR camera, so chances are I'll be able to give you a photo update!



Awesome.. Go Ronald!!!


----------



## dansyr2514

can't wait!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ronald Duck said:


> We'll be staying there Monday to Friday, and I plan to spend a lot of time getting to know my new digital SLR camera, so chances are I'll be able to give you a photo update!



We'll take anything we can get!  Be sure to ask a couple of the different the bus drivers about how construction is going; it is always a hoot to hear all of the different tales.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> We'll take anything we can get!  Be sure to ask a couple of the different the bus drivers about how construction is going; it is always a hoot to hear all of the different tales.



Ahh yes, the bus driver rumors.


----------



## tjhsr

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631968
There are some good pictures on this thread of the Paddock pool construction.


----------



## Sheribo

tjhsr said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631968
> There are some good pictures on this thread of the Paddock pool construction.



Wow!  That's just what I came to check out.  Thanks.


----------



## tjhsr

Looks like we should have a steady flow of pictures for the next couple of months.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631968
> There are some good pictures on this thread of the Paddock pool construction.



Wow - proof!  Cool!


----------



## nolanboys

We'll be there the end of March. Can't wait to see what progress has been made. It is our first trip home since buying in last spring. So excited to try THV.


----------



## Dizny Dad

nolanboys said:


> . . . . . . . It is our first trip home since buying in last spring. So excited to try THV.



THV!?!  Cool!  Have a great time!!


----------



## tjhsr

We are going to be at SSR March 2-5 for ESPN the Weekend. Well that is my excuse for a short notice trip anyone else going?


----------



## Dizny Dad

We were not scheduled at SSR until our May trip, but changed resorts due to the notice we recieved on the bottom of our reservations - _High Rock Springs pool would be closed during our visit!_  With the Paddock pool now gone, and High Rock Springs closed, that puts a lot of bodies into the Grandstannd and Conrgess Park pools.

When mentionwed earlier in this thread (I think this thread?), a few called MS and inquired about the closing and were told they had no information.  WE changed our Reservation strickly due to the notice sent to us.


----------



## magicmommy

Dizny Dad said:


> We were not scheduled at SSR until our May trip, but changed resorts due to the notice we recieved on the bottom of our reservations - _High Rock Springs pool would be closed during our visit!_  With the Paddock pool now gone, and High Rock Springs closed, that puts a lot of bodies into the Grandstannd and Conrgess Park pools.
> 
> When mentionwed earlier in this thread (I think this thread?), a few called MS and inquired about the closing and were told they had no information.  WE changed our Reservation strickly due to the notice sent to us.



I just looked at my email confirmation and I don't see anything? We are at SSR from 5/15 -5/23. what were your dates?


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Da's at work, so I'll respond. Our dates are May 5-14.  I just looked again at our original confirmation. Under the bold Resort Information it states 'Main pool will be closed for refurbishment during your stay'.


----------



## magicmommy

Thanks! Mine has nothing there, at least not in the online version.


----------



## AgentP

Hello All, 
I bought a DVC membership last spring and SSR is my home resort, I haven't made my first trip to SSR yet but I have a reservation for September. On my last few trips to WDW I spent most of my time at the parks or sitting around the pool at the resort. I've read that Downtown Disney is close to the resort so I thought I'd check that out while I'm staying at SSR, anyone have any Downtown Disney or SSR recommendations/likes/dislikes they can share? Thanks in advance


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> We were not scheduled at SSR until our May trip, but changed resorts due to the notice we recieved on the bottom of our reservations - _High Rock Springs pool would be closed during our visit!_  With the Paddock pool now gone, and High Rock Springs closed, that puts a lot of bodies into the Grandstannd and Conrgess Park pools.
> 
> When mentionwed earlier in this thread (I think this thread?), a few called MS and inquired about the closing and were told they had no information.  WE changed our Reservation strickly due to the notice sent to us.



We are booked for May 4-13th. I also checked on the pool closings and was told they don't show anything  about the main pool being closed. I have check every place i can think of and can't find anything about the pool. And there's nothing on our reservation about it. Now i was told about the Paddock pool being closed. I would hope that they have enough sense not to close both pools at the same time . The pool was redone just a few years ago.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . I would hope that they have enough sense not to close both pools at the same time . . . . .



Geeze Louise, you would hope so!  

But with the notice on the bottom of our reservation, (and thoughts of the remaining pools packed to the gills everyday) we switched our stay to VWL.  Anytime we stay at VWL, we always take an afternoon rest at SSR to get that SSR fix; same goes when we stay at SSR, got to get that VWL fix.


----------



## csharpwv

When we were at WDW the week following Thanksgiving, we stayed at BWV - but we went to Wilderness Lodge two different times. On one afternoon we had lunch at Whispering Canyon and then made our way over to VWL.

Since it was a little chilly during our trip we took up residence in front of the fireplace in the Carolwood Pacific Room in the big comfy leather chairs for the few hours for an afternoon nap in front of the fireplace - THAT'S what vacationing is all about! 

We had such a relaxing time - especially on such a chilly day.
To make it even better, we had taken the Steamtrain tour early that morning - so napping by the fire in a railroad themed room was quite the fitting way to while away the hours! Sighhhh - 
I wish I were there now! 

That's the thing about Saratoga Springs - there really isn't an 'indoor' place to spend a few hours that would be as nice as VWL - however- SSR is NOT short on outdoor spaces to relax! All of the fountains - gardens and water views! Just beautiful! (But not in the heat and humidity of summer! HAHA)


----------



## Dizny Dad

csharpwv said:


> . . . . . That's the thing about Saratoga Springs - there really isn't an 'indoor' place to spend a few hours . . . . .



Try the Turf Club lounge area.  No, not the same as VWL, but a good place to be out of the way!  It isn't used very much (and comes with adult entertainment!)


----------



## AgentP

The DIS Rehabs and Closings page has info on the SSR Paddock Pool refurb but I didn't see info for any of the other SSR pools listed so hopefully no issues there. The page looks like it is updated pretty regularly. 

"Disney's Saratoga Springs - Paddock Pool closed 12/1/10-6/30/2011"


----------



## Coach81

AgentP said:


> Hello All,
> I bought a DVC membership last spring and SSR is my home resort, I haven't made my first trip to SSR yet but I have a reservation for September. On my last few trips to WDW I spent most of my time at the parks or sitting around the pool at the resort. I've read that Downtown Disney is close to the resort so I thought I'd check that out while I'm staying at SSR, anyone have any Downtown Disney or SSR recommendations/likes/dislikes they can share? Thanks in advance



DTD suggestions- Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Express
Lego Land, World of Disney, Goofy's Candy Co.

and much, much more!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

AgentP said:


> Hello All, . . . . . anyone have any Downtown Disney or SSR recommendations/likes/dislikes they can share? Thanks in advance



On the way to or from DTD, stop and rest awhile in the rockers along the lake!  They are a good place to catch your breath, watch the swans and boats, and meet nicce people!


----------



## AgentP

Thanks I'll do that. I knew I could take a bus/boat to DTD, sounds like there is a walking trail to : )


----------



## AgentP

Coach81 said:


> DTD suggestions- Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Express
> Lego Land, World of Disney, Goofy's Candy Co.
> 
> and much, much more!!!!



Thanks, sound like there is plenty to do closeby


----------



## lowe@massed.net

AgentP said:


> Hello All,
> I bought a DVC membership last spring and SSR is my home resort, I haven't made my first trip to SSR yet but I have a reservation for September. On my last few trips to WDW I spent most of my time at the parks or sitting around the pool at the resort. I've read that Downtown Disney is close to the resort so I thought I'd check that out while I'm staying at SSR, anyone have any Downtown Disney or SSR recommendations/likes/dislikes they can share? Thanks in advance



We love Raglan Road for a grown-ups' night out. Good Irish pub food and entertainment. And if you've never seen it, you'll have to see Cirque du Soliel. Welcome home!


----------



## TreesyB

Dizny Dad said:


> Try the Turf Club lounge area.  No, not the same as VWL, but a good place to be out of the way!  It isn't used very much (and comes with adult entertainment!)



Yes it's great!  Giant screen TV and a pool table.  I discovered last time we ate at Turf Club, and wished I'd found it earlier and not the last night I was there.


----------



## stopher1

Here now, in a studio in Congress Park. I didn't get my view of DTD request, but that's ok.  Going to enjoy the rockers later Dad, in your honor!


----------



## DiznyDi

stopher1 said:


> Here now, in a studio in Congress Park. I didn't get my view of DTD request, but that's ok.  Going to enjoy the rockers later Dad, in your honor!



That is so cool!  DDad's currently 'resting' in one of his other favorite chairs.  Sure would be nice to join you... enjoy all that SSR has to offer, especially those rockers.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> That is so cool!  DDad's currently 'resting' in one of his other favorite chairs.  Sure would be nice to join you... enjoy all that SSR has to offer, especially those rockers.



  ah yes, 'resting'


----------



## Dizny Dad

Z z z z . . . ah, what did I miss . . . Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## FindingFigment

I have to say that I have NEVER wanted to rock in a rock chair as bad as I do after reading through this thread.


----------



## CaskPeg

mampricess
Thanks for the "great pictures" of SSR.   I am a fellow SSR owner and they bring back many memories of staying in the resort.  I also love the walkway to Downtown Disney and its access.   Thanks again for brightening a drab....cold day in the Midwest with memories of my "second home away from home!"


----------



## kikiq

AgentP said:


> Thanks I'll do that. I knew I could take a bus/boat to DTD, sounds like there is a walking trail to : )



My sil loved the walk.





which will lead you pass the Congress Park outlook


----------



## AgentP

lowe@massed.net said:


> We love Raglan Road for a grown-ups' night out. Good Irish pub food and entertainment. And if you've never seen it, you'll have to see Cirque du Soliel. Welcome home!




Sweet, I love Irish Pub's, thanks for the tip. Several people have told me that Cirque du Solie is a "must see" I'll have to work it in to one of my trips.


----------



## Micca

Just returned from our first stay at our home resort SSR and LOVED IT!  We had 5 adults in a two bedroom and it worked great for us.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Z z z z . . . ah, what did I miss . . . Z Z Z Z Z



Hey I just found you guys on PAGE 3.....


----------



## stopher1

Painting continues in Congress Park.  These two shots were of the building I was in earlier this week, taken on Monday afternoon


----------



## stopher1

These are just for you DDad...







 with room for both you and DDi to join me


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad says. "You're killing me, you're killing me!"

Ah yes, the rockers with plenty of room for friends. Thanks for your most kind invitation. We would love to join you, unfortunately you have already returned home. So we will have to do it another time! Where will you be in early May?

Thanks for the pictures. Nice to see just what it is our MF's are doing.

 Hi tea pot!  DDad and I were just talking about you this evening.  Hope all is well.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hello SSR owners and lovers!  

We just returned from 4 nights/ 5 days at SSR and it was FANTASTIC!  This was our second visit to SSR.  We requested a DTD view studio and got exactly what we asked for! We had a ground floor room in Congress Park..number 2147.  Just outside our room was the playground, quiet pool and DTD!   The bus service was perfect the entire trip.  I don't know if we just got lucky or what..but we never had more than maybe a 2 min wait!  On Tuesday night when it was stormy we hung out at the Turf Club Lounge.  It was great!  The entire staff at SSR was wonderful and we can't wait to stay there again!!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Here's some pics...


----------



## DiznyDi

Glad to hear you had a nice trip!
Thanks for the pictures. Would sure be nice to have some Florida sun instead of Ohio snow!


----------



## franandaj

DiznyDi said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice trip!
> Thanks for the pictures. Would sure be nice to have some Florida sun instead of Ohio snow!



I don't know how all you people deal with that! Snow and cold! I was looking at the pictures thinking how pretty they looked, but it looked to me like "cold" sun not humid Florida Sun!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I don't know how all you people deal with that! Snow and cold! I was looking at the pictures thinking how pretty they looked, but it looked to me like "cold" sun not humid Florida Sun!



You learn to deal with it Alison!    Believe me, growing up in So Cal it was definitely an adjustment when we first moved - but after all these years it's just normal.  It was pretty nice getting out of the cold earlier this week for 3 days of 50's & 60's - and yes, it felt warm!  I was even at Typhoon Lagoon on Monday enjoying myself greatly before heading back north to single digits and snow.  My boys are actually camping in the snow this weekend!


----------



## franandaj

stopher1 said:


> My boys are actually camping in the snow this weekend!



  

I grew up in Nor Cal and we had weather there, when all the rains nearly washed So Cal away last December, I realized how lucky we are with our weather here.  I couldn't take the humidity in Florida all the time, I can handle it for our vacations, but sometimes not even then.

Good luck to everyone out there fighting the snow storms and rotten weather!  Think of us in Sunny So Cal without the humidity!


----------



## stopher1

franandaj said:


> I grew up in Nor Cal and we had weather there, when all the rains nearly washed So Cal away last December, I realized how lucky we are with our weather here.  I couldn't take the humidity in Florida all the time, I can handle it for our vacations, but sometimes not even then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there fighting the snow storms and rotten weather!  Think of us in Sunny So Cal without the humidity!



Oh yeah I hear you.  It was fun growing up there and going to VISIT the snow where my grandparents lived, playing in it, sledding and going home again to the mild So Cal weather... or to stay in our nice warm condo in the winter in Mammoth... but to live in it yourself is so different.   Haha, I still love the time when we lived in Michigan and the temp (before the windchill) was -35... and it was 65 in L.A. and we called the family to tell them about the 100 degree difference!  One visit my MIL came to see us and didn't think about it, and stepped outside shortly after her shower (without blow drying her hair), and it froze into icicles!    She and I still laugh about that one 12 years later.  

And yes - they are out camping in the snow.  This year's camporee is actually warmer than last year too.  It was around 29 today - last year that weekend didn't get above 4.

I will say though, that when I stayed at SSR last weekend - it was quite windy on Saturday - so it was fun to see all of the CM's running around in their big heavy coats since it was, to them anyway, cold.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Remember, the faster you rock, the warmer you feel!

Thanks, *Stoph*, for all of the Pics to refresh my sole.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Growing up in an area where you could look forward to sled riding, ice skating, building snow forts, and sitting around a big fire and enjoying the heat every weekend has its plusses.  

It is when you get older and have 50+ years of memories of shoveling the drive and walks; slipping on the ice; fighting to get your car out (or back into the garage for that matter!); scraping your windshield after a long day at work; and reading a wet newspaper that you begin to understand the Snow Bird concept.  This winter has shown itself to be especially delightful with seven or eight monster type storms proving all of the kids lots of opportunitiy to miss school and tweet their friends (as if that increased much).

Looking forward to the rockers at SSR; relaxing at the pool with an adult beverage; walking through the green landscaping; wearing shorts!


----------



## tjhsr

We are heading down in just over 3 weeks and really looking forward to sitting in the rocker's and some warmer weather. Going to ESPN the Weekend and to checkout the flowers at EPCOT Head over to DTD for Earls and some ice cream watch the sunset along the lake. Maybe hit the Turf Club for some prime rib  Anyone going the first week of March?


----------



## AirGoofy

=supersuperwendy, thanks for the great pics...


----------



## tjhsr

So do we have any new pictures of the Paddock pool construction?


----------



## FindingFigment

These were taken Jan 29th.

The first one is what you see of the lakeside bank as you're coming across the bridge:






The rest of the pictures were taken from the stairwell of the building next to the pool:


----------



## kikiq

Great pictures, thank you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

FindingFigment - WOW - thanks for the pictures! We all love to see how our SSR is improving itself!  

Looking forward to the plunge now!


----------



## FindingFigment

You're welcome.  I was happy to do it.  Even though I'm not buying at SSR, I am a true SSR lover.  It's just that we are a small family and would never want to pile up with a bunch of friends or family in a THV, so buying at SSR gives me no home resort advantage.  The other resort I really love is BWV and since we travel in October, then I'd need home resort advantage to get in there due to it's popularity during F&W.  My ideal vacation would be a split stay between BWV & SSR!  

Anyway, thank you for letting me be a part of your group.  I  Saratoga!!


----------



## mecllap

Very helpful photos -- thanks you!  Looks like it's going to be a nice improvement.  (And I like your user name -- we're big Figment fans, and miss seeing him at Epcot as a meet and greet character [back to Dreamfinder days, and the large version that has alas disappeared]).


----------



## Carl'n'Ellie'sDad

FindingFigment said:


> You're welcome.  I was happy to do it.  Even though I'm not buying at SSR, I am a true SSR lover.  It's just that we are a small family and would never want to pile up with a bunch of friends or family in a THV, so buying at SSR gives me no home resort advantage.  The other resort I really love is BWV and since we travel in October, then I'd need home resort advantage to get in there due to it's popularity during F&W.  My ideal vacation would be a split stay between BWV & SSR!
> 
> Anyway, thank you for letting me be a part of your group.  I  Saratoga!!



Now FF, you do know that there's no minimum group size for the THV, right?  Our family of 4 is staying 5 nights in a studio, so we can stay the next 6 in a THV.  Cheaper than doing all 11 in a 1BR!


----------



## tjhsr

Thanks for the pictures. We will be there in 17 days and will update with some new pictures when we get back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Tjhsr - 17 days! Wow! Have a great time and we're looking forward to the pool pics!


----------



## tjhsr

This is what we did for the first 5 yrs. DW and I would go March,May and Oct. and always at SSR. Then the 3 DGC were due all around the first of Feb. 2009 so we skipped the March trip the last 2 years. Now we are back to 3 trips a year but they are now a bit more crowded on 2 of the trips. The 3 of them are SSR veterans already Got to love SSR and DVC


----------



## AirGoofy

Carl'n'Ellie'sDad said:


> Now FF, you do know that there's no minimum group size for the THV, right?  Our family of 4 is staying 5 nights in a studio, so we can stay the next 6 in a THV.  Cheaper than doing all 11 in a 1BR!



A good idea.  I did not like the split stays - too much packing/ unpacking.


----------



## homedad

1st visit to SSR in less than 2 months and loving the info and hype......


----------



## ree123

Howdy y'all!!! Signing on......
We are recent DVC owners at AKL and SSR. In the last week we went from having a 1 B/BWView at BWV to AKL SView, to SSR studio (thanks to stupid blizzard). We had to downsize room (one DD cant go-nursing school) and then change dates AGAIN due to youngest DD school adding dates to school year to make up for yucky snow days. We loved SSR when we were here in 08. SSR actually was a motivator in buying DVC! Anyways, we will now be there from 6/23-6/30. Are we seriously going to miss the new pool? Any chance of early opening? Will High Rock pool be open? I read a few pages back that that pool is closing for rehab, really?? Why on earth at beginning of summer would they close a main pool without new pool open?? Grrrr- hope I read that wrong. I put in a request for Springs this time...Hows springs? Whats in that area?? Thanks


----------



## Mousewerks

ree123 said:


> Anyways, we will now be there from 6/23-6/30. Are we seriously going to miss the new pool? Any chance of early opening? Will High Rock pool be open? I read a few pages back that that pool is closing for rehab, really?? Why on earth at beginning of summer would they close a main pool without new pool open?? Grrrr- hope I read that wrong.



The Mousesavers newsletter of today just said they were going to not heat the High Rock Spring pool from 2/28/11-3/4/11.


----------



## mamaprincess

Awesome pics FindingFigment!  I can't wait until the new pool area is done!  SSR always has something special in the works.


----------



## AirGoofy

I thought I read that the Paddock pool was closed to the middle of June.  But, I may have misread it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> I thought I read that the Paddock pool was closed to the middle of June.  But, I may have misread it.



~ June 20 is the scheduled opening.  Disney is famous for the "soft openings" of featured attractions, but without water, this one may be hard to dive into!

Anybody want to bet that the week before, a towel will appear on a lounge to save the seat?  You can never be too early.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Dizny Dad said:


> Anybody want to bet that the week before, a towel will appear on a lounge to save the seat?  You can never be too early.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> a towel will appear on a lounge to save the seat?  You can never be too early.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> ~ June 20 is the scheduled opening.  Disney is famous for the "soft openings" of featured attractions, but without water, this one may be hard to dive into!
> 
> Anybody want to bet that the week before, a towel will appear on a lounge to save the seat?  You can never be too early.



We will be there in may so I will leave a towel then. And I expect it to be there in oct. when we get back Have we heard if there will be any new rockers at the pool over looking the lake? We can never have too many rockers


----------



## yaksack

Dizny Dad said:


> We were not scheduled at SSR until our May trip, but changed resorts due to the notice we recieved on the bottom of our reservations - _High Rock Springs pool would be closed during our visit!_  With the Paddock pool now gone, and High Rock Springs closed, that puts a lot of bodies into the Grandstannd and Conrgess Park pools.
> 
> When mentionwed earlier in this thread (I think this thread?), a few called MS and inquired about the closing and were told they had no information.  WE changed our Reservation strickly due to the notice sent to us.



Where can I find out about closures or renovations throughout WDW?


----------



## AirGoofy

yaksack said:


> Where can I find out about closures or renovations throughout WDW?



I like mousesavers.com for info.  

Can you drag the rocking chairs to new Paddock pool and put a towel on it to save it for me?


----------



## tjhsr

Can you drag the rocking chairs to new Paddock pool and put a towel on it to save it for me?[/QUOTE]

Would be happy too but can you save a rocking chair with a pool towel ? I will drag one over and watch the pool construction and leave it for the next rocking chair fan


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> happy too but can you save a rocking chair with a pool towel ? I will drag one over and watch the pool construction and leave it for the next rocking chair fan



I want to have a good seat saved.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> I want to have a good seat saved.



Never forget . . . a bad seat in WDW is better than a great seat at work.


----------



## sistersledge24

Not an owner at SSR but a lover of it! Stayed there two years ago and really loved it. It is now our second choice resort (beyond BLT, the location there is so central)!


----------



## heathers4um

So this will be our first time to SSR and I am excited.  We are newbie DVC owners for OKW and we looooved it there. 

 This trip home (proudly points to the ticker below) was just made at the last nimute on Friday and SSR was the only thing available.  We wanted to tour the resort last November when we were there but just didnt make it so the first 2 nights are in a deluxe studio and the last 2 nights are in a one bedroom. Nice way to go out with the jacuzzi tub and laundry, eh?!

So what do we need to know? How are the busses? I heard the retaurants are great and the grounds beautiful!!


----------



## heathers4um

hey girlie!  Its beena long time! I am going last minute - just booked it last friday and we leave in a week!!!  

Have never been to SSR and I cant wait to experience it! Happy to know you all you loved it!






supersuperwendy said:


> Hello SSR owners and lovers!
> 
> We just returned from 4 nights/ 5 days at SSR and it was FANTASTIC!  This was our second visit to SSR.  We requested a DTD view studio and got exactly what we asked for! We had a ground floor room in Congress Park..number 2147.  Just outside our room was the playground, quiet pool and DTD!   The bus service was perfect the entire trip.  I don't know if we just got lucky or what..but we never had more than maybe a 2 min wait!  On Tuesday night when it was stormy we hung out at the Turf Club Lounge.  It was great!  The entire staff at SSR was wonderful and we can't wait to stay there again!!!!


----------



## heathers4um

WE ARE!!  Just booked last friday for next tuesday - March 2-7!!! Flower and Garden Festival and ESPN - does it get any better? 



tjhsr said:


> We are going to be at SSR March 2-5 for ESPN the Weekend. Well that is my excuse for a short notice trip anyone else going?


----------



## tjhsr

heathers4um said:


> WE ARE!!  Just booked last friday for next tuesday - March 2-7!!! Flower and Garden Festival and ESPN - does it get any better?



Thats why we love our DVC and SSR  This will be our 4th ESPN trip. I ran into John Kruk from Baseball Tonite at the AP with his kids getting a late snack. Talk to Mike Greenberg at the Fan Zone one morning when he was just walking around. If you enjoy sports its a great time.
Then we return in May 4-13th so we get to check out F&G twice.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Never forget . . . a bad seat in WDW is better than a great seat at work.







heathers4um said:


> So this will be our first time to SSR and I am excited.  We are newbie DVC owners for OKW and we looooved it there.
> 
> This trip home (proudly points to the ticker below) was just made at the last nimute on Friday and SSR was the only thing available.  We wanted to tour the resort last November when we were there but just didnt make it so the first 2 nights are in a deluxe studio and the last 2 nights are in a one bedroom. Nice way to go out with the jacuzzi tub and laundry, eh?!
> 
> So what do we need to know? How are the busses? I heard the retaurants are great and the grounds beautiful!!



The prime rib at Turf Club is awesome.  I would put it up against fillets at Le Cellier and Jiko.  I did not think the buses where that long a wait.  There is a certain order, that will move you around the resort.  But, I don't remember, so someone else can clarify.



tjhsr said:


> Thats why we love our DVC and SSR  This will be our 4th ESPN trip. I ran into John Kruk from Baseball Tonite at the AP with his kids getting a late snack. Talk to Mike Greenberg at the Fan Zone one morning when he was just walking around. If you enjoy sports its a great time.
> Then we return in May 4-13th so we get to check out F&G twice.



Will have to wait until children are out of school.  It sounds really fun.


----------



## ont/ohana

So what do we need to know? How are the busses? I heard the retaurants are great and the grounds beautiful!! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

We think the buses are fine,  If I remember from 2009, they come in at grandstand and rotate the resort with the Springs being last pu.  If I'm wrong please correct me.  I know we missed the bus at Grandstand, ran over to the Springs and caught th MK bus when it came around.  
the onion rings with dips are fab, we get an order and shoot a round of billards out side the Turf club.  We also love the Flatbreads, and have never had a bad meal at the turf club-
Have fun!!


----------



## rentayenta

I get to make my first DVC reservation for SSR in 264 days!!!


----------



## dvc4life

AirGoofy said:


> The prime rib at Turf Club is awesome.  I would put it up against fillets at Le Cellier and Jiko.  I did not think the buses where that long a wait.  There is a certain order, that will move you around the resort.  But, I don't remember, so someone else can clarify.




I am so glad to hear you say that the prime rib at the Turf Club is awesome.  We bought in to SSR in 2005, have stayed there like 5 times now, and this will be our first time to eat at the Turf Club - on March 18th.    I know, silly us.  We have gone in the afternoon and had snacks and drinks by the pool tables but never ate there.  We have eaten at AP and have enjoyed it.  So we can't wait to try the Turf Club.


----------



## my3princes

dvc4life said:


> I am so glad to hear you say that the prime rib at the Turf Club is awesome.  We bought in to SSR in 2005, have stayed there like 5 times now, and this will be our first time to eat at the Turf Club - on March 18th.    I know, silly us.  We have gone in the afternoon and had snacks and drinks by the pool tables but never ate there.  We have eaten at AP and have enjoyed it.  So we can't wait to try the Turf Club.



The Saratoga pototoes are delicious


----------



## tjhsr

If the weather is good ask to sit out on the patio at The Turf Club makes the prime-rib taste even better


----------



## dvc4life

tjhsr said:


> If the weather is good ask to sit out on the patio at The Turf Club makes the prime-rib taste even better



That sounds so relaxing!!!!  We will be sure to ask to sit on the patio if the weather is good.  Which it is gonna be great.  I just know it!    Three weeks from today we will be on a plane to get to WDW.  Can't wait.  We will be eating at Turf Club on Friday night!


----------



## heathers4um

Thanks All! I cannot wait to get there and I will be sure to eat at Turf's!  My BF LOVES to play pool too! Is there a fee? Can you always find someone to play with? I can play against him although I am not very good at it! 

Also, how long is the walk to DTD? I think we will do the meal plan...is that a good idea for SSR? I hear the Artisit's Palette is one of the best CS there! We also have the TIW card from last fall so anything not covered we will get 20% off of! Adult drinks too!


----------



## AirGoofy

heathers4um said:


> Thanks All! I cannot wait to get there and I will be sure to eat at Turf's!  My BF LOVES to play pool too! Is there a fee? Can you always find someone to play with? I can play against him although I am not very good at it!
> 
> Also, how long is the walk to DTD? I think we will do the meal plan...is that a good idea for SSR? I hear the Artisit's Palette is one of the best CS there! We also have the TIW card from last fall so anything not covered we will get 20% off of! Adult drinks too!



I forgot about billiards outside Turf Club.  We had no wait time, so did not get to play.  As for the trip to DTD,the boat launch is right behind the turf club, which to me, is a terrific way to digest/ relax after a meal.  The walk for us was about 15-20 minutes, but we stopped to look around.  I'm sure you can walk it much faster.  As for DDP, we are not fans.  We thought it was good back when gratuity was included, but now, it feels like I am on a eat festival with food I really did not want.  The challenge of SSR is that if you are staying in Paddock or other areas, it is quite a walk or bus ride to get to AP.  So,we usually keep food in our room for snacks or morning meals, and leave AP for the times we are at main pool.


----------



## heathers4um

Oh, now thats something in my excitement I hadnt thought of...the area we get the room(s) in.  Hmmm.  Well, I guess if we get an area not near the main area we can do the same thing you did and get morning munchies and late night snacks. We would just the the basic dining plan as the deluxe would make it impossible for us to move around the resort.  I just like the idea of having the meals pre-paid so I dont have to worry over anything other then controlling my intake of adult beverages and souvieirs.  

We do love the ferry rides but may walk once or twice to enjoy the scenery up close. Would you suggest online check in for us? Its our first time there and we have a split reservation...Im not sure what to do. 



AirGoofy said:


> I forgot about billiards outside Turf Club.  We had no wait time, so did not get to play.  As for the trip to DTD,the boat launch is right behind the turf club, which to me, is a terrific way to digest/ relax after a meal.  The walk for us was about 15-20 minutes, but we stopped to look around.  I'm sure you can walk it much faster.  As for DDP, we are not fans.  We thought it was good back when gratuity was included, but now, it feels like I am on a eat festival with food I really did not want.  The challenge of SSR is that if you are staying in Paddock or other areas, it is quite a walk or bus ride to get to AP.  So,we usually keep food in our room for snacks or morning meals, and leave AP for the times we are at main pool.


----------



## disneyfreak89

We LOVE SSR.  We were just there about 4 weeks ago for 11 nights and stayed in Congress Park!  
We love collecting resort specific merchandise but noticed over the years that they have become almost none existent.  So, we assumed SSR wouldn't have any SSR coffee mugs so did a quick once over in the small gift shop there and away we went.  We found out when we got home (from another board) that they do indeed have them again!  So don't make the same mistake we did, if you see them, pick one up!  They are blue in color with a white decal and a jockey riding a race horse on it.  While your at it, let me know if you happen to see a matching shot glass er toothpick holder too!


----------



## tjhsr

disneyfreak89 said:


> We LOVE SSR.  We were just there about 4 weeks ago for 11 nights and stayed in Congress Park!
> We love collecting resort specific merchandise but noticed over the years that they have become almost none existent.  So, we assumed SSR wouldn't have any SSR coffee mugs so did a quick once over in the small gift shop there and away we went.  We found out when we got home (from another board) that they do indeed have them again!  So don't make the same mistake we did, if you see them, pick one up!  They are blue in color with a white decal and a jockey riding a race horse on it.  While your at it, let me know if you happen to see a matching shot glass er toothpick holder too!
> 
> I have that mug I use it every Sat. morning. One of the first things we do after check-in is to see whats new.


----------



## Dizny Dad

In talking with a nice lady from Disney Communications, she disclosed that Disney has decided to bring back more Resort oriented merchandise.  She couldn't say if it was clothing or "coffee cup" type stuff, but there have been enough requests that Disney is going to respond.  She couldn't comment on the timing, just that it is in the works.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> In talking with a nice lady from Disney Communications, she disclosed that Disney has decided to bring back more Resort oriented merchandise.  She couldn't say if it was clothing or "coffee cup" type stuff, but there have been enough requests that Disney is going to respond.  She couldn't comment on the timing, just that it is in the works.



When I was there 3 weeks ago I saw the SSR coffee mug, and several other SSR specific merchandise items.  I recall a couple of ladies clothing items, and I believe there were a couple of other home type items.  It will be nice to see the other resorts get resort specific things back as well.  I would love it if they would bring back the resort specific Christmas tree ornaments.  That was one thing that we collected until they discontinued them.


----------



## csharpwv

I'm really excited to hear that! I really hope that add more stuff at Wilderness Lodge as well! I love woodsy type stuff - I own a t-shirt, a mug, and the character tepee statue replica from the lobby!

I wonder how they'll theme the Saratoga stuff? There are a few directions they could go!

I also hope to see more Animal Kingdom Lodge/Villas stuff as well!

Thanks for posting this development - we are going in May - so I can't wait to see what all they have added!

I REALLY wish they would sell the beach towel/blankets that they used to give away at the DVC presentations on Disney Cruise Line (Blue and white stripe with the DVC logo!) I REALLY wanted to win one of those!


----------



## tjhsr

I got the coffee mug back in Oct. and it seemed they had more SSR items. Hope they have a few more new things next week. Will give an update when we get back.


----------



## AirGoofy

I have not yet done online check-in, so I have no idea.


----------



## nolanboys

dvc4life said:


> I am so glad to hear you say that the prime rib at the Turf Club is awesome.  We bought in to SSR in 2005, have stayed there like 5 times now, and this will be our first time to eat at the Turf Club - on March 18th.    I know, silly us.  We have gone in the afternoon and had snacks and drinks by the pool tables but never ate there.  We have eaten at AP and have enjoyed it.  So we can't wait to try the Turf Club.



Can't wait to try Turf Club as well. This is our first trip home since purchasing last spring. We arrive on a Monday at around noon and plan to just relax until our dinner there in the early evening. My boys are all about beef, so the prime rib is right up their alley. Plan on strolling over to DTD afterwards. Can't wait.


----------



## lopi212

We bought in 2004.  At the time we were torn if we wanted SSR or should we try to buy Boardwalk.

SSR is now by far our favorite DVC resort!  So glad we purchased here.


----------



## dvc4life

nolanboys said:


> Can't wait to try Turf Club as well. This is our first trip home since purchasing last spring. We arrive on a Monday at around noon and plan to just relax until our dinner there in the early evening. My boys are all about beef, so the prime rib is right up their alley. Plan on strolling over to DTD afterwards. Can't wait.



Please be sure to let us know how it was.  Because my DH is all about beef too!  And like you, we are going to DTD after dinner but we are going to see Cirque de Soliel!  Can't wait for that.  Actually, we just can't wait for the whole darn trip to come!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc4life said:


> Actually, we just can't wait for the whole darn trip to come!



Since we joined DVC, we have made two trips a year to WDW instead of just one.  However, even though we only have 34 days and another trip planned in October, the countdown now has just stalled.  I am so ready to go.  DW and I keep asking one another if the bags are packed ...


----------



## disneyfreak89

csharpwv said:


> I wonder how they'll theme the Saratoga stuff? There are a few directions they could go!



I found this image on another board (courtesy Ronald Duck)....I really love them!  They even match the VBR toothpickholder we got a year ago.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## M&C

We bought SSR but have never stayed there.  This April, we are finally staying there.  I'm hoping that you guys can help make that a memorable stay.  Please let me know what I need to keep on my list of must dos at the resort so we can learn to love it like you all do.

I've read some postings that suggest Congress Park is the place to be so I asked for that location.  We're a family of 4. Our 2 girls are 8 and 15.  They do like eating at Epcot.

Looking forward to ALL your suggestions.


----------



## Coach81

We actually love the springs location.. right close to the main pool, and shop... we loved it there!


----------



## bigAWL

We stayed at SSR in Dec. Oh my gosh, it was cold!. It was our first SSR stay, and first DVC stay. We had a great time in spite of the cold, although the girls REALLY wanted to get into that pool. We did find some people in there since it's heated, but we didn't want to brave the long walk back to the room all wet.





Anyway, I wanted to post some photos. First a couple of the lakes around the Springs section (where we stayed - great location for convenience).









Here's the evening view from around Congress Park.





There were some Christmas decorations around, but pretty much only in the main buildings.





Finally, here is a sample of the wildlife we spotted around the SSR grounds. We especially liked the two playful fellows at the bottom. Not sure if they are regulars or not.


----------



## dvc4life

AirGoofy said:


> Since we joined DVC, we have made two trips a year to WDW instead of just one.  However, even though we only have 34 days and another trip planned in October, the countdown now has just stalled.  I am so ready to go.  DW and I keep asking one another if the bags are packed ...



My DH was asking me this morning, "When are you gonna pack?"  I mean, really?  We still have 17 days before we leave.  I have time.   He gets so anxious to go.  And most of his stuff is in our owners locker while I can't do that because what if it don't fit when I get there?    Just sayin.  So, I got some stuff out this morning that I plan on taking and sat it beside my suitcase.  

Time is gonna fly by now.


----------



## franandaj

dvc4life said:


> My DH was asking me this morning, "When are you gonna pack?"  I mean, really?  We still have 17 days before we leave.  I have time.   He gets so anxious to go.  And most of his stuff is in our owners locker while I can't do that because what if it don't fit when I get there?    Just sayin.  So, I got some stuff out this morning that I plan on taking and sat it beside my suitcase.
> 
> Time is gonna fly by now.



    I would have started a month ago!


----------



## tea pot

bigAWL said:


> Finally, here is a sample of the wildlife we spotted around the SSR grounds. We especially liked the two playful fellows at the bottom. Not sure if they are regulars or not.



Did you see Otters!!! That can't be!!

and I just noticed your location Wow do you Love Disney to come all that way! I guess I won't complain about my airfare.
We were over at the VWL in Dec and yes It was the coldest Dec in FL in a long time. Glad you still had a good time


----------



## perfectyears

oh dear it has been 2 years since we were at ssr. those pictures bring back lots of good memories.

  cant wait to go back, think i will book for this year but what is the best time of year. we have been in june, july,october and december. 

  so maybe should think about going some time soon. the only bad thing about going there on holiday is you have to go home sometime


----------



## bigAWL

tea pot said:


> Did you see Otters!!! That can't be!!
> 
> and I just noticed your location Wow do you Love Disney to come all that way! I guess I won't complain about my airfare.
> We were over at the VWL in Dec and yes It was the coldest Dec in FL in a long time. Glad you still had a good time


 
I thought it was strange to see otters.  But there they were, in the water behind the Springs bus stop.

We've been in Africa for 5 years now - that encompasses my family's recent Disney park history, and yes we certainly love it.  We're moving back to VA this summer, and might find opportunities to make more trips, as we are now also DVC members.


----------



## Dizny Dad

perfectyears said:


> oh dear it has been 2 years since we were at ssr. those pictures bring back lots of good memories.
> 
> cant wait to go back, think i will book for this year but what is the best time of year. we have been in june, july,october and december.
> 
> so maybe should think about going some time soon. the only bad thing about going there on holiday is you have to go home sometime



Flower & Garden Festival in May and Food and Wine in October would be great times to do The World . . . Good Weather, high end flowers and wines!


----------



## Coach81

Great pictures BigAwl!!!  The Springs is our favorite location as well!!!  Your pics makes me homesick.. but alas we are going check out BLT this next week!!!  WEEEEE!!!


----------



## dvc4life

Love the pictures BigAwl!  Can't wait until March 17th when I'm there again.  It really does make me miss the place as we haven't stayed there since January of 2010.    We have been at BWV twice, VWL once and BLT once since then.  So we are excited to get home!


----------



## mecllap

Love the otter photo.  I watched 3 otters playing from my BLT studio balcony last Sept. -- but not lucky enough to be close enough for such a great photo (altho in my long distance photo, I think it's obvious they're otters).


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc4life said:


> My DH was asking me this morning, "When are you gonna pack?"  I mean, really?  We still have 17 days before we leave.  I have time.   He gets so anxious to go. .



 I'm right there with him.


----------



## dvc4life

AirGoofy said:


> I'm right there with him.


----------



## happyann79

I own there and love it!  My husband and I were married in the real Saratoga Springs NY so it holds a special place in our hearts!


----------



## tjhsr

Bags are packed. SWA tickets printed. Should be at the Carriage House to check in around 11:00 in the morning Find myself a rocker. SSR here we come


----------



## kikiq

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed. SWA tickets printed. Should be at the Carriage House to check in around 11:00 in the morning Find myself a rocker. SSR here we come



Enjoy...so wish we were going there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed. SWA tickets printed. Should be at the Carriage House to check in around 11:00 in the morning Find myself a rocker. SSR here we come



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh . . . . a rocker . . . cool way to start the adventure; slow down and enjoy it!

_Please_ take pictures of the new Paddock Pool area.  We need an update!


----------



## dvc4life

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed. SWA tickets printed. Should be at the Carriage House to check in around 11:00 in the morning Find myself a rocker. SSR here we come



Ahhhhhhhhhh.     Have fun!!!!


----------



## csharpwv

PLEASE take photos of the pool construction! I am so excited for SSR to have another feature pool area! Saratoga is so vast and spread out, that I think this pool addition is a long time coming!

We own a smaller contract at SSR - and can't wait to stay in the treehouse villas some day! They look so cool!

With the volume of room inventory at SSR it just makes sense to have another themed/feature pool area.

Correct me if I'm wrong - but won't this make SSR the first DVC resort to have TWO pool slides? 

I just wish they could add some cool horse and/or racing features like horse drawn carriages or horseback riding. It's a really cool theme - it just some 'real' development. I also wish they would add some small shops in - cool stuff like an old fashioned ice cream parlor like Beaches and Cream over at the Beach Club - that's so cool! SSR needs more 'stuff' to establish an identity and really make it more of a 'resort'. 

Just my opinion, though!


----------



## ree123

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed. SWA tickets printed. Should be at the Carriage House to check in around 11:00 in the morning Find myself a rocker. SSR here we come



POOL CONSTUCTION PICTURES PLEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Have fun. Im super green with envy


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

DH/I will be staying at SSR in May. Do we need to pack pool towels or will they be provided at the pool?

For all those traveling to WDW/SSR soon... have a wonderful vacation!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AirGoofy

csharpwv said:


> the first DVC resort to have TWO pool slides?
> 
> I just wish they could add some cool horse and/or racing features like horse drawn carriages or horseback riding. It's a really cool theme - it just some 'real' development. I also wish they would add some small shops in - cool stuff like an old fashioned ice cream parlor like Beaches and Cream over at the Beach Club - that's so cool! SSR needs more 'stuff' to establish an identity and really make it more of a 'resort'.
> 
> Just my opinion, though!



If you count CR part of BLT or Jambo part of AKV, the it would not be first.  But,  I think they may be the best.  I agree with you about extras at SSR.  I would like to see a moving, actual carousel at the Carousel, as well as a steam engine train around the property for use as an internal shuttle.


----------



## AirGoofy

I Book He Pays said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> DH/I will be staying at SSR in May. Do we need to pack pool towels or will they be provided at the pool?
> 
> For all those traveling to WDW/SSR soon... have a wonderful vacation!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



poolside


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi AirGoofy:


> poolside


 for your help!


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

Love the pictures!  Can't wait - we'll be there in April - celebrating our 20th anniversary.  Last time we were at SSR was 2009 (DH was too sick last year to go).

We've got a reservation at SSR but am thinking of changing to WLV since our friends are staying there.  We'll see.  Miss our home away from home!


----------



## dvc4life

Two weeks from today we will be there.  And I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Tinker Bell Fan said:


> We've got a reservation at SSR but am thinking of changing to WLV since our friends are staying there.  We'll see.  Miss our home away from home!



We stayed at WLV last time, as we had never been there before and wanted to try it.  Like most, it was really nice.   The theming is really cool, proximity to MK is awesome, and location on the lake is great.  I thought the Turf Club was better than their signature Artist Point, and the pools are not much over at WLV.  Still, when you are anywhere at Disney, it's always good.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Disneymanic

Two weeks from today we will be at our Home. I can hardly wait for this trip because my DS and his DW and my DD and her girlfriend will be staying there for the first time. My DW and I love it there!


----------



## Sheribo

Anyone there now who could post a March activity schedule?  We're super excited about our trip in 6 days.


----------



## ree123

ree123 said:


> POOL CONSTUCTION PICTURES PLEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!!! Have fun. Im super green with envy



PRETTY PLEEEEEEAAAAASSSSSSE!! POOL construction updates and/or pics.....


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, this year's THV fell apart.  Some may remember my rantings, but BIL stopped it all.  For those newbies, DW and I offered BIL, his family, and MIL a trip with us to stay at THV.  He initially accepted, then demanded we also pay for his tickets and meals (which his mother agreed to do), and then demanded we move it to July.  Then, since the BIL wouldn't go, MIL backed out as well.  The apple does not fall far.  My children really wanted to go with their grandmother, so I am a little disappointed.  But, I really can't stand the guy and the only way I make it through holidays is to drink heavily.  So, I am glad he is not going.  

Now, a new opportunity as emerged.  Friends have asked about going to WDW with us.  She and DW were college roommates, DW and I are their children's godparents, and he and I get along really well (and get into trouble occasionally).  I never really wanted to go with BIL, that was DW's idea, but they would be fun to go to WDW with.  My first thought - a THV trip in October 2012 sounds great.  Am I delusional to even want to try this again?


----------



## tea pot

AirGoofy said:


> Well, this year's THV fell apart.  Some may remember my rantings, but BIL stopped it all.  For those newbies, DW and I offered BIL, his family, and MIL a trip with us to stay at THV.  He initially accepted, then demanded we also pay for his tickets and meals (which his mother agreed to do), and then demanded we move it to July.  Then, since the BIL wouldn't go, MIL backed out as well.  The apple does not fall far.  My children really wanted to go with their grandmother, so I am a little disappointed.  But, I really can't stand the guy and the only way I make it through holidays is to drink heavily.  So, I am glad he is not going.
> 
> Now, a new opportunity as emerged.  Friends have asked about going to WDW with us.  She and DW were college roommates, DW and I are their children's godparents, and he and I get along really well (and get into trouble occasionally).  I never really wanted to go with BIL, that was DW's idea, but they would be fun to go to WDW with.  My first thought - a THV trip in October 2012 sounds great.  Am I delusional to even want to try this again?



No your not crazy (I remember your post about your BIL)
A WDW trip with Like Minded friends/family can be Magical and the THV is a great place to stay. We love it.... esp love the deck try to get a water view. 

We have been in both situations. We have "treated" a certain family member and her children to family trips...they were so  Ungrateful and constantly complaining 
 We have also had many more trips with friends and other family members that were truly a wonderful experience. 

 Don't let him spoil your Magic.


----------



## AirGoofy

tea pot said:


> No your not crazy (I remember your post about your BIL)
> A WDW trip with Like Minded friends/family can be Magical and the THV is a great place to stay. We love it.... esp love the deck try to get a water view.
> 
> We have been in both situations. We have "treated" a certain family member and her children to family trips...they were so  Ungrateful and constantly complaining
> We have also had many more trips with friends and other family members that were truly a wonderful experience.
> 
> Don't let him spoil your Magic.



Thanks.  I struggled, but have moved past BIL.  We will not ask them again, and I doubt he will ask us.  As for the friends, I am happy to share our good fortune & Disney magic.  We get along real well, but he has expressed an interest in WDW.  We have been to swimming pools w/ each other families, & his family has done Nickelodeon/ Six Flags  stuff, so I think they would have fun.


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> Now, a new opportunity as emerged.  Friends have asked about going to WDW with us.  She and DW were college roommates, DW and I are their children's godparents, and he and I get along really well (and get into trouble occasionally).  I never really wanted to go with BIL, that was DW's idea, but they would be fun to go to WDW with.  My first thought - a THV trip in October 2012 sounds great.  Am I delusional to even want to try this again?



As long as you have things worked out in advance so that there are no unmet expectations and you get along well, it's a fabulous idea!  We just completed two add-ons and now have enough points to take two trips a year, one by our selves and one inviting along friends.  I'm working on a website for all my friends who are not so familiar with WDW with all the information that Disneyland vets have no idea about like 180 day ADRs, DME, resort transportation, etc. so that they can have some say in planning the trips we want to take.


----------



## tjhsr

Some pictures of the new Paddock pool. Coming along quite well. Just got back today so i don't know if someone has already put some recent pictures on here.


----------



## Doug7856

WOW! Significant progress on the new pool!


----------



## rascalmom

It's nice to see the new pool area coming along so well!  Hmmmm - where is that trip planner??


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for posting the pool pics! Nice to see the construction progressing.


----------



## csharpwv

WOW - they are making great progress! It's really looking like a great addition to one of our home resorts! 

I actually thought the pool itself would be a little wider - but hey - I think it fits in very well!

Do you think this is going to make Saratoga Springs the BEST resort for spending time at the pool? (Other than Beach Club with Stormalong Bay!)


----------



## FindingFigment

tjhsr said:


> Some pictures of the new Paddock pool. Coming along quite well. Just got back today so i don't know if someone has already put some recent pictures on here.



Great pictures!  Looks like you took them from the same spot where I was at the end of January.  Up in the stairwell?  Did you have to hang your arm out to get a shot of the whole pool?  That's what I had to do.  Took several shots to get it just right since I could see what was in the viewfinder.  But it was fun.  

Thanks for keeping us updated!  Be sure to tell us about your trip, too.

Edit to add:  Here is the link to my pictures if anyone wants to compare and see the progress from 5 weeks before:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39898433&postcount=794


----------



## Dizny Dad

*TJHSR *- Thanks - Cool Pics.  Makes us feel like we are involved!


----------



## AirGoofy

Thanks for those great pool pictures.  I can't wait to try it (when it's finished)!



franandaj said:


> As long as you have things worked out in advance so that there are no unmet expectations and you get along well, it's a fabulous idea!  We just completed two add-ons and now have enough points to take two trips a year, one by our selves and one inviting along friends.  I'm working on a website for all my friends who are not so familiar with WDW with all the information that Disneyland vets have no idea about like 180 day ADRs, DME, resort transportation, etc. so that they can have some say in planning the trips we want to take.



Thanks for the advice.  It's a long way out, but it is fun to plan.  Good idea about the website.  I may just do a FB group.  I'm not ready to take on a website.


----------



## ree123

AirGoofy said:


> Well, this year's THV fell apart.  Some may remember my rantings, but BIL stopped it all.  For those newbies, DW and I offered BIL, his family, and MIL a trip with us to stay at THV.  He initially accepted, then demanded we also pay for his tickets and meals (which his mother agreed to do), and then demanded we move it to July.  Then, since the BIL wouldn't go, MIL backed out as well.  The apple does not fall far.  My children really wanted to go with their grandmother, so I am a little disappointed.  But, I really can't stand the guy and the only way I make it through holidays is to drink heavily.  So, I am glad he is not going.
> 
> Now, a new opportunity as emerged.  Friends have asked about going to WDW with us.  She and DW were college roommates, DW and I are their children's godparents, and he and I get along really well (and get into trouble occasionally).  I never really wanted to go with BIL, that was DW's idea, but they would be fun to go to WDW with.  My first thought - a THV trip in October 2012 sounds great.  Am I delusional to even want to try this again?



Holy crap!!! What a total butthole! I would def try to go with the friends. U KNOW that there is a zero chance of any type of ungrateful, selfish, demanding, princess-demands coming from them. WOW is all I can say about the MIL catering to her man-child. I feel for you and your kids. As much as they would have liked Gram to go, they atr goimg to have a blast with their mom and dad


----------



## ree123

tjhsr said:


> Some pictures of the new Paddock pool. Coming along quite well. Just got back today so i don't know if someone has already put some recent pictures on here.



THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## littlestar

Thanks for the pictures of the new Paddocks pool progress.


----------



## tjhsr

FindingFigment said:


> Great pictures!  Looks like you took them from the same spot where I was at the end of January.  Up in the stairwell?  Did you have to hang your arm out to get a shot of the whole pool?  That's what I had to do.  Took several shots to get it just right since I could see what was in the viewfinder.  But it was fun.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated!  Be sure to tell us about your trip, too.
> 
> Edit to add:  Here is the link to my pictures if anyone wants to compare and see the progress from 5 weeks before:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39898433&postcount=794



Yep its the same one. I remembered your post so I went to the same stairway.
We had a really good trip. I spent time over at the Studios doing the ESPN the weekend. We really just went to relax and hangout. Did go to a couple of parks but didn't do any rides. People watching and some shopping. It was a bit crowded but bus service was very good. Room was fine we were in the CP section in the end building short walk to DTD. We are going back in May for a longer trip with family.So I will take more pictures then.


----------



## tjhsr

CP pool and some of the rockers


----------



## Sheribo

Picture me and DH with our new SSR mugs sitting in those rockers with our morning coffee on Sunday.  Woohoo!


----------



## Dizny Dad

If you squint and till your hear to the left, you can see a rocker behind the dumpster in *tjhsr's* first photo . . . . it's mine. . . . . and I have a towel on it . . .


----------



## stopher1

What great new pics of the pool progress!  Thanks for sharing... 

and great rockers too.  I'd love to be sitting in one of those today...


----------



## dvc4life

Great pool pictures!  Can't wait to see it when it is all done.


----------



## Ms. WDW

I just booked a "spur of the moment" trip to WDW and booked at SSR.  I own at SSR but I've never stayed in a studio!! DH and I always stay in a 1BR but since this will be the first of two trips this year I didn't want to waste the points on a 1BR just for me.

Sooooo...my question is where are the washers and dryers located?    I refuse to pack 9 days worth of clothes!!  I'm staying in the Springs incase it matters.  

Thanks!


----------



## heathers4um

OOOOO youre going to love it!! We LOVED  our studio - just me and DBF...it was perfect for us! The only thing I did miss was the laundy in the room and the nice open shower - the studios just have a regular boring tub. But everything else was PERFECT!! I just came back last night and am missing it terribly. We had a cute littel courtyard view outside our balcony...*sigh* 

Be sure to sit on the hot tub and watch the nightly movie for me...and have a drink at On the Rocks, too if you dont mind.

I think the laundry is right across the way by the community hall...but I could be wrong. We didnt use it.




Ms. WDW said:


> I just booked a "spur of the moment" trip to WDW and booked at SSR.  I own at SSR but I've never stayed in a studio!! DH and I always stay in a 1BR but since this will be the first of two trips this year I didn't want to waste the points on a 1BR just for me.
> 
> Sooooo...my question is where are the washers and dryers located?    I refuse to pack 9 days worth of clothes!!  I'm staying in the Springs incase it matters.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> If you squint and till your hear to the left, you can see a rocker behind the dumpster in *tjhsr's* first photo . . . . it's mine. . . . . and I have a towel on it . . .



I brought that over just for you  And I will put a clean towel on it for you in May   One thing I did notice was there are now 7 rocker at CP. I think it started out with just 4 or 5.  Looks like theres more room for us morning coffee rocking types


----------



## tjhsr

Sheribo said:


> Picture me and DH with our new SSR mugs sitting in those rockers with our morning coffee on Sunday.  Woohoo!



Enjoy and take good care of them.


----------



## ewebet

Please see post below.


----------



## ewebet

We are so excited about the 150 point contract we signed on 02/17. We are awaiting ROFR. We paid $66 a point for this contract and was wondering if that was a good price or a high price? We used the TTS.
Please let me know because I see all kinds of lower deals for SSR on these boards and hope it seems OK to you all!


----------



## kmccartney

Hi all! I need some help.... We are staying at SSR for a special occasion and I need to know where we can buy a nice bottle of champagne for the room. We are flying in so bringing it with us is not an option.  Any suggestions?


----------



## franandaj

kmccartney said:


> Hi all! I need some help.... We are staying at SSR for a special occasion and I need to know where we can buy a nice bottle of champagne for the room. We are flying in so bringing it with us is not an option.  Any suggestions?



Can you put it in your checked luggage or are you afraid it would get too shaken up to open?  I sure Artist's Palette would have some.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . . . One thing I did notice was there are now 7 rocker at CP. I think it started out with just 4 or 5.  Looks like theres more room for us morning coffee rocking types



I hope it is because we have been talking about the Rockers for a long time here on the DisBoard.  

Maybe Disney is listening . . .


----------



## AirGoofy

ewebet said:


> We are so excited about the 150 point contract we signed on 02/17. We are awaiting ROFR. We paid $66 a point for this contract and was wondering if that was a good price or a high price? We used the TTS.
> Please let me know because I see all kinds of lower deals for SSR on these boards and hope it seems OK to you all!



Your SSR resale contract was cheaper than ours.  Were you able to get any extra points out of it (banked, this years pts)?


----------



## dizzydrop

It's probably been said but when is the Paddocks pool supposed to be done?  I've read this whole thread but kind of skimmed some but we're staying in a THV in Sept. and curious if it'll be done by then.  We're so excited, we rented points to check it out and if we enjoy it as much as all of u we'll become dvc members! Yay!


----------



## Dizny Dad

The new Paddock Pool is scheduled to be open in June of this year.


----------



## ewebet

Yes, we received 138 points from Dec '10 + 12 banked points from 2010. 150 points coming in Dec '11 and 150 Dec '12 points. I had myself all upset but now I am realizing that this contract is pretty good! I am back to being very excited! Can't wait to use my points!


----------



## ont/ohana

At SSR now,  will try to upload some updated pictures of the new paddock pool area.  Pouring rain today,  heavy thunderstorms moved through last night at 7pm and been raining since.  Calling for rain right till dinner tme tonight.  

Rainy day is still better than snow at home


----------



## Dizny Dad

ont/ohana said:


> At SSR now,  will try to upload some updated pictures of the new paddock pool area.  Pouring rain today,  heavy thunderstorms moved through last night at 7pm and been raining since.  Calling for rain right till dinner tme tonight.
> 
> Rainy day is still better than snow at home



And maybe it will fill the new pool up sooner!


----------



## ont/ohana

Pictures taken March 10th,  and yes the rain is filling the pool quickly,  just not sure how the mud deck would feel between the toes


----------



## perfectyears

lying in bed on my laptop looking through all the ssr photos just wishing i was there but then remembering that though i am not it wont be long before we are booking in again, swimming in the pool, enjoying the walks, standing on the bridges across the lakes watching the fish and turtles, sitting at the bus stop watching each bus come in and wondering which bus to get on, what wonders will we enjoy today. walking to down town disney in the evening just trying to squeeze some more fun into the day. turning the tv on and hearing the voice of the women going through her top ten rides. 
disney fun


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for posting, I've sent the post to my family, so they can be excited too!


----------



## kmccartney

Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*ont/ohana *- Thanks for the pictorial update!  So cool to see the progress!




perfectyears said:


> . . . . . . and hearing the voice of the women going through her top ten rides. . . . . .



Oh, How much I hate that as I watch it at least once every trip - Oh, how much that thought makes me feel at "Home"!

Looking forward to hating it again soon . . .


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Oh, How much I hate that as I watch it at least once every trip - Oh, how much that thought makes me feel at "Home"!
> 
> Looking forward to hating it again soon . . .



You mean "Stacy".  She keeps me girls entertained and she is cute, so I don't mind watching the top 10.  When we ride in the car (as in everyday, not just to WDW,  we play Top 10 rides.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> You mean "Stacy".  She keeps me girls entertained and she is cute, so I don't mind watching the top 10.  When we ride in the car (as in everyday, not just to WDW,  we play Top 10 rides.



I know if I played, my list of Top 10 Rides would include the Rockers on the river at CP, any of the Rockers at the VWL, the Hot Tubs at the resort I was staying in at the time, and the Sleigh ride at Christmas time at FW.  (I might mention Toy Story Mania and Soarin', too, but they would be below the others!)

WDW is what you make of it!  (and there is definately something for everyone!)


----------



## tjhsr

One of my Top Ten would be the SWA plane i'm on for only 2 hrs. The wait for Soarin was 1-1/2 hrs.  and a fast pass was even longer.


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> One of my Top Ten would be the SWA plane i'm on for only 2 hrs. The wait for Soarin was 1-1/2 hrs.  and a fast pass was even longer.



 The 13 hour car trip is not my favorite.  Jealous.


----------



## Sheribo

ont/ohana said:


> At SSR now,  will try to upload some updated pictures of the new paddock pool area.  Pouring rain today,  heavy thunderstorms moved through last night at 7pm and been raining since.  Calling for rain right till dinner tme tonight.
> 
> Rainy day is still better than snow at home



Do they have the new mugs there?  We're on our way and are hoping to get a couple pink ones!


----------



## tjhsr

Last Sunday they still had the black,yellow and red ones. I did see people in the parks with the new one's.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> The 13 hour car trip is not my favorite.  Jealous.



The last time we drove was 1996. And that was a 2-1/2 week trip to visit family and WDW. That trip got us back to going to WDW every year. We had been going more like every 5-7 years. But did go the first 3 yrs the MK was open


----------



## KLEONARD

Sunrise at SSR.






Kevin


----------



## dvc4life

KLEONARD said:


> Sunrise at SSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



Love It!!!!!!  

How is the weather??


----------



## athenna

Beautiful picture   Only now I'm homesick


----------



## KLEONARD

"dvc4life"

My photo/post was from a previous trip serveral years ago. I wish I were there now. My wife and I were talking Disney and I thought I would post  a picture while I was looking through the files.

Kevin


----------



## Dizny Dad

KLEONARD said:


> "dvc4life"
> 
> My photo/post was from a previous trip serveral years ago. I wish I were there now. My wife and I were talking Disney and I thought I would post  a picture while I was looking through the files.
> 
> Kevin



No matter how old or when taken - it was refreshing this morning!  Thanks!


----------



## dvc4life

KLEONARD said:


> "dvc4life"
> 
> My photo/post was from a previous trip serveral years ago. I wish I were there now. My wife and I were talking Disney and I thought I would post  a picture while I was looking through the files.
> 
> Kevin




Ah, bummer.  Oh, well.  Still a great picture and I can't wait to see it for myself later this week.


----------



## Sheribo

We're staying in a THV right now.  Love it of course.  The new mugs are here and we have bought 4!


----------



## dvc4life

Only two more sleeps till I'm there!  Waking up and walking around the resort.  Hanging by the pool.  Maybe have a cold refreshment.  And seeing my kids perform with their High School on the stage at DTD and see them in the marching band marching down Main Street USA at MK!   Ooooooo, I can't wait!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Are you sure it is two more sleeps?  Sounds to me like maybe one sleep and a toss and turn night!

Have a great Time!!!   

Welcome Home!!


----------



## AirGoofy

I don't sleep well the day before either.  So far, it works best for us to drive at night so kids sleep.  But, sometimes I just can't wait as I am so anxious.  We arrived once before 7:00 am.  I can't believe the room wasn't ready.


----------



## dvc4life

Dizny Dad said:


> Are you sure it is two more sleeps?  Sounds to me like maybe one sleep and a toss and turn night!
> 
> Have a great Time!!!
> 
> Welcome Home!!





AirGoofy said:


> I don't sleep well the day before either.  So far, it works best for us to drive at night so kids sleep.  But, sometimes I just can't wait as I am so anxious.  We arrived once before 7:00 am.  I can't believe the room wasn't ready.




Thanks Dizny Dad.  And I think you are right.  One more sleep and a toss and turn night.    Except, my kids are leaving tomorrow morning on a bus to head to WDW with their school bright and early at 5:30.  So it will be a short night tonight and then a shorter night on Wednesday for me and DH, since we will be flying out at 6:00 am on Thursday.  

And AirGoofy, we can never sleep the night before vacation.  When we have driven down in the past DH told the kids we would leave around 5:00 in the morning and instead we were pulling out of the garage at 2:30am.  So, yeah, we get excited too.


----------



## dbs1228

Just booked 7 nights at THV! for next Feb!  Added on at SSR so we can check it out!


----------



## tjhsr

dvc4life said:


> Only two more sleeps till I'm there!  Waking up and walking around the resort.  Hanging by the pool.  Maybe have a cold refreshment.  And seeing my kids perform with their High School on the stage at DTD and see them in the marching band marching down Main Street USA at MK!   Ooooooo, I can't wait!



We love to watch kids perform at DTD Get some ice cream and sit and enjoy hope you have a great time.


----------



## dvc4life

tjhsr said:


> We love to watch kids perform at DTD Get some ice cream and sit and enjoy hope you have a great time.



Thanks!  We sure hope too.


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> Thanks Dizny Dad.  And I think you are right.  One more sleep and a toss and turn night.    Except, my kids are leaving tomorrow morning on a bus to head to WDW with their school bright and early at 5:30.  So it will be a short night tonight and then a shorter night on Wednesday for me and DH, since we will be flying out at 6:00 am on Thursday.
> 
> And AirGoofy, we can never sleep the night before vacation.  When we have driven down in the past DH told the kids we would leave around 5:00 in the morning and instead we were pulling out of the garage at 2:30am.  So, yeah, we get excited too.



Have a GREAT trip, Chris!!


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc4life said:


> ]  So it will be a short night tonight and then a shorter night on Wednesday for me and DH, since we will be flying out at 6:00 am on Thursday!



Jealous.


----------



## AirGoofy

dbs1228 said:


> Just booked 7 nights at THV! for next Feb!  Added on at SSR so we can check it out!



Congrats and jealous.


----------



## DiznyDi

Jealous here, too!
Have a really nice trip *dvc4life *and enjoy seeing your kids perform.


----------



## toocherie

two weeks from today I will be there!  with six of my good friends (and the daughter of one)!

I've had a bottle of champagne in my OL for a year and a half--it is getting drunk this trip!


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

I wanted to thank you all for this thread and your insights and photos.  My DH and I are celebrating 25 years of mostly blissful marriage next month in a 1BR at the SSR.

I have just developed a NEED to find those rockers. They are in Congress Park?  Is that correct?  So we would request a Congress Park Villa with at DTD View if possible? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## kikiq

AuroraMeansDawn said:


> I have just developed a NEED to find those rockers. They are in Congress Park?  Is that correct?  So we would request a Congress Park Villa with at DTD View if possible?



This is a view of the CP fountain looking toward DTD...rocking chairs.  We have reports that there are more rocking chairs.


----------



## nolanboys

First trip home in 12 days. Can't wait!


----------



## Dizny Dad

With all these trips back HOME, those of us left behind hope to see some pictures of the progress in the new Paddock Pool area.

And for all those going home in the next few weeks - *ENJOY!*


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

kikiq said:


> This is a view of the CP fountain looking toward DTD...rocking chairs.  We have reports that there are more rocking chairs.



Thank you so much. Just put in my request for Congress Park with the DTD view!  Here's hoping we get it!  That looks amazing and I will count the rockers and report back!


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> This is a view of the CP fountain looking toward DTD...rocking chairs.  We have reports that there are more rocking chairs.



Awesome picture.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## tjhsr

kikiq said:


> This is a view of the CP fountain looking toward DTD...rocking chairs.  We have reports that there are more rocking chairs.



Yep i counted 7 chairs in March I'm pretty sure 5 has been the most we have counted before this trip.


----------



## Corinne

Hi All,

Nice to see some of my fellow WL Groupies here!! We added a few days to our late May/early June trip and SSR was the only resort with availabilty. I am sure there are many threads on fav locations, but I thought I would ask 'the ssr lovers' where their favorite location is and why. TIA!


----------



## kikiq

Corinne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to see some of my fellow WL Groupies here!! We added a few days to our late May/early June trip and SSR was the only resort with availabilty. I am sure there are many threads on fav locations, but I thought I would ask 'the ssr lovers' where their favorite location is and why. TIA!



Our personal favorite is Congress Park.  My DH will stay not anywhere else.  It's a good thing our requests been granted so far.  I also think the Grandstand near the pool is nice.  A friend and I stayed in Grandstand near the golf course 2 years ago.  It had a great fountain and golf course view, but was a little bit of walk to the pool/laundry.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Corinne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to see some of my fellow WL Groupies here!! We added a few days to our late May/early June trip and SSR was the only resort with availabilty. I am sure there are many threads on fav locations, but I thought I would ask 'the ssr lovers' where their favorite location is and why. TIA!



Hi Corinne,
After our last stay at SSR, we will always request Congress Park. We asked for top floor, DTD view and this is what we got:




Early morning view from our balcony by mslalowe, on Flickr

We loved our early morning walks from SSR to DTD and back. More photos from that trip at http://www.flickr.com/photos/msla/sets/72157625223789335/ and the trip report on my blog starts here http://kay-lo.blogspot.com/2010/11/back-at-world-day-1.html


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for the responses...how far is Congress Park from bus stops, and restaurants? Is it close to the check-in area?  I obviously know nothing about SSR!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Corinne said:


> Thanks for the responses...how far is Congress Park from bus stops, and restaurants? Is it close to the check-in area?  I obviously know nothing about SSR!!!!



Glad you could find us.  I crashed the VWL last October and it nice, but some big differences.  SSR is a resort style, which means 5 bus stops.  Grandstand area has a great pool for children, and is 1st on/off buses from Theme Parks, and opposite route for DTD.  CP has nice, quiet pool.  As for dining, WL has more than SSR.  The QS and only TS (Turf Club) are at the carriage house/Springs area, which has the only feature pool until June, the Paddocks will open a feature pool there.  Turf club has best Prime Rib anywhere, & I would put it against filet at Le Celliet and Jiko - it is that good.  The Springs has a small water slide.  SSR has a community room of activities, again near Springs area.  The check in is at Carriage House/Spring Area.  I like Springs first, CP for view if DTD, Grandstand for pool & 1st bus stop.  Paddock will move up to 2nd after new feature pool & food.  Never stay in Carousel.  Enjoy!


----------



## bnk1120

My dh is not sold on ssr but I want an add- on here. Would love to do the treehouses every other year. How can I convince him that ssr is a perfect choice for us??? What makes ssr special?


----------



## Corinne

AirGoofy said:


> Glad you could find us



Thanks for all the info AirGoofy! In what order were the area's built? Which is the oldest/newest? Thanks!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the info AirGoofy! In what order were the area's built? Which is the oldest/newest? Thanks!!



Sorry, not the hx guy.  I bought in 2008, so wasn't there in the beginning.


----------



## KLEONARD

Corinne said:


> Thanks for all the info AirGoofy! In what order were the area's built? Which is the oldest/newest? Thanks!!



DW and I bought in Feb 2005.
First was Congress Park, then Springs, Paddocks, Carousel, Grandstand and finally the cool reboot of the Tree House Villas.

Kevin


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Kevin.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Corinne said:


> Thanks for the responses...how far is Congress Park from bus stops, and restaurants? Is it close to the check-in area?  I obviously know nothing about SSR!!!!




Congress park has it's own bus stop.  The four buildings are in an arc around it.
The Marketplace busstop at DTD is about 5 minutes walk from the pool.


It's also a 5 to 7 minute walk to the check-in area, or, if there is a bus at the stop, just grab a seat.  To get back, you can grab a DTD bus and it will take you back to Congress Park.   We usually just walk.

CP is the only place in SSR we have stayed in.


----------



## supersuperwendy

We have been SSR lovers for a long time..but now ...we are OWNERS!!! 

Our most recent stay at Congress Park convinced us to add on at SSR!!!!

WE LOVE SARATOGA SPRINGS!!!  

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

supersuperwendy said:


> We have been SSR lovers for a long time..but now ...we are OWNERS!!!
> 
> Our most recent stay at Congress Park convinced us to add on at SSR!!!!
> 
> WE LOVE SARATOGA SPRINGS!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congratulations, and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

supersuperwendy said:


> We have been SSR lovers for a long time..but now ...we are OWNERS!!!
> 
> Our most recent stay at Congress Park convinced us to add on at SSR!!!!
> 
> WE LOVE SARATOGA SPRINGS!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Welcome to the SSR family, Wendy.    Looks like we will be arriving exactly one week after you. How long are you staying?


----------



## FindingFigment

supersuperwendy said:


> We have been SSR lovers for a long time..but now ...we are OWNERS!!!
> 
> Our most recent stay at Congress Park convinced us to add on at SSR!!!!
> 
> WE LOVE SARATOGA SPRINGS!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!




That's supersupernews!!  <hehe...sorry...couldn't resist!>

I'm so jealous!  I want to own there, too.  I keep going back and forth between BWV and SSR.  I haven't decided yet.  But my purchase has been put on hold due to unforseen circumstances for now so I've got more time.  I may end up buying at both!  Congratulations!


----------



## dizzydrop

> Early morning view from our balcony by mslalowe, on Flickr
> 
> We loved our early morning walks from SSR to DTD and back. More photos from that trip at http://www.flickr.com/photos/msla/sets/72157625223789335/ and the trip report on my blog starts here http://kay-lo.blogspot.com/2010/11/back-at-world-day-1.html




Awesome pic, it looks so warm and tranquil!!!!  Makes me wanna be there now!!!


----------



## jupers

Just passed ROFR...NEW OWNER!!! 142 Points!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dizzydrop said:


> Awesome pic, it looks so warm and tranquil!!!!  Makes me wanna be there now!!!



Oh me too!!!!  Wish I was back there right now. It's SNOWING here in MA today. Arghhh!     Glad you enjoyed the view!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jupers said:


> Just passed ROFR...NEW OWNER!!! 142 Points!!



WooHoo! 

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## tea pot

supersuperwendy said:


> We have been SSR lovers for a long time..but now ...we are OWNERS!!!
> 
> Our most recent stay at Congress Park convinced us to add on at SSR!!!!
> 
> WE LOVE SARATOGA SPRINGS!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!





jupers said:


> Just passed ROFR...NEW OWNER!!! 142 Points!!



*Congratulations and a Big Welcome Home *




lowe@massed.net said:


> Oh me too!!!!  Wish I was back there right now. It's SNOWING here in MA today. Arghhh!     Glad you enjoyed the view!



I KNOW I just couldn't believe the snow yesterday but the sun is out today


----------



## supersuperwendy

lowe@massed.net said:


> Welcome to the SSR family, Wendy.    Looks like we will be arriving exactly one week after you. How long are you staying?



We will be at SSR Dec 2-4 then hopping over to Jambo House!


----------



## supersuperwendy

As previously stated....we have been SSR lovers for a long time!  In fact hubby and I snuck away without the kids in January and stayed at SSR!  I made a little video of our pics if you want to check it out.  There's only a few pics of SSR though...its mostly silly pics of us! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/supersuperwendydvc#p/a/u/1/nGCas7PJXBg


----------



## stopher1

supersuperwendy said:


> As previously stated....we have been SSR lovers for a long time! * In fact hubby and I snuck away without the kids in January and stayed at SSR!*



That's so very cool!  Love those little getaways.


----------



## scotlass

hey....can I join in here ?

My DH had a day off work yesterday so had some free computer time.
I arrived home from work at 2.30 and by 2.45 we had booked flights for October.
We have been ower the water the last 2 years and this was not even talked about.
I still dont think we can afford it but ssshhhh....
He is bookin SSR tomorrow from work......I am still in shock !! 

We have never stayed there before but after readin thru your thread I am soooooooooo excited.

It looks beautiful.

I will be back after tomorow to ask LOTS and LOTS of questions.


----------



## tjhsr

I'm sure you will find the all of the information you will ever need here


----------



## friends with mickey

supersuperwendy said:


> As previously stated....we have been SSR lovers for a long time!  In fact hubby and I snuck away without the kids in January and stayed at SSR!  I made a little video of our pics if you want to check it out.  There's only a few pics of SSR though...its mostly silly pics of us!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/supersuperwendydvc#p/a/u/1/nGCas7PJXBg



Really enjoyed the slide show. It looked very familiar to me since we were also there the same time on a adults only trip. We stayed at AKV and were lucky enough to get a concierge 1bdr for our trip. We had just stayed at SSR in November and liked it enough to have also just bought 150 points there as our only add on in the 19 years we have been members. So Hello to you new SSR neighbors and Welcome home from some other new SSR owners.


----------



## AirGoofy

scotlass said:


> hey....can I join in here ?
> 
> He is bookin SSR tomorrow from work......I am still in shock !!
> 
> We have never stayed there before but after readin thru your thread I am soooooooooo excited.
> 
> I will be back after tomorow to ask LOTS and LOTS of questions.



Welcome and happy travels.  Feel free to ask us anything.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Supersuperwendy -* Nice Video - Looks like you two had a good time with each other!

*Scotlass -* You will love SSR!  It is very open and QUIET!  It does allow you to relax and get away from the crowd.  Find the rockers on the water!


----------



## dbs1228

Joining we have 160 SSR points and waiting on a 130 point resale!  Just booked 7 nights at THV for next Feb cannot wait.  If resale contract comes through we will have 260 points to start with and another 130 coming Oct 1st so we maybe taking a trip to the world this summer!  I have not stayed at SSR yet and I cannot wait to do so, love the property.


----------



## FindingFigment

dbs1228 said:


> Joining we have 160 SSR points and *waiting on a 130 point resale!*  Just booked 7 nights at THV for next Feb cannot wait.  If resale contract comes through we will have 260 points to start with and another 130 coming Oct 1st so we maybe taking a trip to the world this summer!  I have not stayed at SSR yet and I cannot wait to do so, love the property.



That would've been my dream contract!!  I saw it the day after my home's air conditioner died.  That was when I decided I wasn't going to be able to buy DVC this year.  Then I saw that contract!  Oh, the heartache!  SSR 130pts Oct UY with 260 points available and 130 coming.  I even made reference to it in the thread where I announced that I had to give up my search for a contract.  

Anyway, I hope it passes ROFR and you think about me while your enjoying your points this summer!  I am both jealous and happy for you at the same time!


----------



## dbs1228

I read your thread now that you mention it!  I am sure you will find something as good or better when the time is right!  The only reason we were able to do it was we sold our initial VGC the 1st day listed (waiting to close) and got close to what we paid for it (less commission but used 200 points so a wash in my eyes).  Now we have money for airfare and AP renewals to boot!


----------



## maciec

Sooooo excited!  Just booked a GV for 10/16-22!  Never stayed in one before.  Now we have to figure out if we want to be in the Paddocks by the new pool or in the Grandstand where we stayed last year.


----------



## tjhsr

We are trying for the Paddock in Oct. The new pool will be great for the 3DGC


----------



## lowe@massed.net

maciec said:


> Sooooo excited!  Just booked a GV for 10/16-22!  Never stayed in one before.  Now we have to figure out if we want to be in the Paddocks by the new pool or in the Grandstand where we stayed last year.



  Cool, maciec! I'm hoping someday for the planets to align with the right set of circumstances that would require us to reserve a Grand Villa.  

I'd be tempted to pick Paddocks if I didn't believe you can't beat Congress Park with a DTD view.

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## maciec

The view is nice of DTD and one day when the kids are older we will probably request to stay there. Until then its all about the pool.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is fun to read of everyone's excitement for the new Paddock Pool, and trying to decide if the next stay should be CP for the view; GS for the pool, Paddock for the new pool; or Springs for the kids!  It is wonderful to see SSR blossom with excitement and choices!

Now if we can just improve the counter service options, it would be outstanding.  

Anybody think moving the CS options to the theater building would be a good idea?  Possibly set up two or three CS restaurants that we could choose from.


----------



## Doug7856

Dizny Dad said:


> It is fun to read of everyone's excitement for the new Paddock Pool, and trying to decide if the next stay should be CP for the view; GS for the pool, Paddock for the new pool; or Springs for the kids!  It is wonderful to see SSR blossom with excitement and choices!
> 
> Now if we can just improve the counter service options, it would be outstanding.
> 
> Anybody think moving the CS options to the theater building would be a good idea?  Possibly set up two or three CS restaurants that we could choose from.



I would love to see DVC separate the counter service from merchandise. It's so frustrating to be waiting in line with a tray of hot food while the cashier is wrapping the set of 10 drinking glasses with tissue paper for the customer ahead of you. Two functions require two different cashiers.


----------



## maciec

They definitely need to improve the counter service.  Breakfast wasn't bad, but lunch and dinner were nothing to write home about.  

I would also love to see the prices of renting bikes come down at the resort.  It was something that we would have loved to do, but the prices are outrageous ~ even for Disney!


----------



## supersuperwendy

When is the paddock pool scheduled to be done?  I think it's going to be pretty cool!


----------



## tjhsr

Hopefully in June


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> It is fun to read of everyone's excitement for the new Paddock Pool, and trying to decide if the next stay should be CP for the view; GS for the pool, Paddock for the new pool; or Springs for the kids!  It is wonderful to see SSR blossom with excitement and choices!
> 
> Now if we can just improve the counter service options, it would be outstanding.
> 
> Anybody think moving the CS options to the theater building would be a good idea?  Possibly set up two or three CS restaurants that we could choose from.



I thought they were doing a QS at the new Paddock pool?


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have a quick question...

I'm staying at SSR this weekend in a studio view with my best friend. She asked if there was a blow dryer and I've been there before but can't remember. Can someone please help me, ASAP. We leave bright and early Saturday morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brenle

Yes, they do have hair dryers and ours have always worked quite well.    Have a great vacation!


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> I thought they were doing a QS at the new Paddock pool?



I understood it to be like the Grandstand - lite snacks and a few premade sandwiches to choose from.  I very well could be wrong here; it is just my impression from the promotional stuff I have read.


----------



## maciec

Dizny Dad said:


> I understood it to be like the Grandstand - lite snacks and a few premade sandwiches to choose from. I very well could be wrong here; it is just my impression from the promotional stuff I have read.


 
That was my understanding as well


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

Doing justice for Saratoga Springs! 

http://servicethisblog.com/[/URL]


----------



## tjhsr

I was thinking it would be more along the line of QS with burgers,hotdogs and french fries. Something different than what the AP has. Maybe like VB. Could be wrong not the first time.


----------



## Doug7856

tjhsr said:


> I was thinking it would be more along the line of QS with burgers,hotdogs and french fries. Something different than what the AP has. Maybe like VB. Could be wrong not the first time.



As I recall, you are correct.


----------



## scotlass

Thanks for the welcome,I am so excited to stay here.

DH asked for a room on top floor near amenities....where do you think that will be ?


----------



## stopher1

tjhsr said:


> I was thinking it would be more along the line of QS with burgers,hotdogs and french fries. Something different than what the AP has. Maybe like VB. Could be wrong not the first time.



This is what I remember reading myself.


----------



## tjhsr




----------



## Brenle

Great pics of the Grandstand pool.  Grandstand is my FAVORITE section at SSR!


----------



## dvc4life

I know I was on here quite a bit before we left for SSR on March 17th and I have been very busy since going on vacation and then coming back.  Trying to get caught up on everything and then having my grandmother pass away.  Just not enough time in the day.  And I still haven't caught up on my sleep.

We stayed in the Grandstand area, our favorite, but we really had to work to get that area when we checked in.  We even requested it when we did the online check-in.  I know it is not a guarantee but we always request the Grandstand and never initially get it.  This time they originally had us over in the Paddock, where right now, there is no bus stop.  So you really would have had to trek quite a ways to get to a bus stop.  Plus, with no pool in that area for now, we really had no desire to stay over there.  Thankfully though they did get us in to the Grandstand.

The grounds were absolutely beautiful, as always.  And our meal at the Turf Club was outstanding.  It is definitely a place we will return to.  Our only disappointment was all the tables outside were taken when we arrived.  We would have waited but it just so happened that on this night we had to meet up with our girls to go to Cirque de Soliel so we couldn't wait.  But all was good.  And I would definitely recommend doing both dinner at Turf Club then going to see Cirque.  Both were awesome!

And this trip, since it was just me and DH, we spent a lot of time over at DTD.  More than we ever have before.  We ate at Captain Jack's, Fulton's, Portabello, Bongo's and Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  Good food all around.  

We had such a nice vacation.  Loved being at SSR again and we spent every afternoon at the pool.  Can't wait till we are able to return again.


----------



## DiznyDi

Love the Grandstand pics.  Thanks for sharing! Potential snow (again) here today. Makes the pool look all that more inviting!

dvc4life: thanks for your report! This will be the first year that one of our trips haven't been at SSR. Already I'm really going to miss it.
The Cirque show is well worth seeing. We were able to get a 30% DVC discount when we went. My only comment is that the seats simply are not large enough! My DH is a large man, we went earlier in the week to secure an aisle seat for him and while that helped, we were both somewhat uncomfortable.  The show though was wonderful.


----------



## tjhsr

dvc4life said:


> I know I was on here quite a bit before we left for SSR on March 17th and I have been very busy since going on vacation and then coming back.  Trying to get caught up on everything and then having my grandmother pass away.  Just not enough time in the day.  And I still haven't caught up on my sleep.
> 
> We stayed in the Grandstand area, our favorite, but we really had to work to get that area when we checked in.  We even requested it when we did the online check-in.  I know it is not a guarantee but we always request the Grandstand and never initially get it.  This time they originally had us over in the Paddock, where right now, there is no bus stop.  So you really would have had to trek quite a ways to get to a bus stop.  Plus, with no pool in that area for now, we really had no desire to stay over there.  Thankfully though they did get us in to the Grandstand.
> 
> The grounds were absolutely beautiful, as always.  And our meal at the Turf Club was outstanding.  It is definitely a place we will return to.  Our only disappointment was all the tables outside were taken when we arrived.  We would have waited but it just so happened that on this night we had to meet up with our girls to go to Cirque de Soliel so we couldn't wait.  But all was good.  And I would definitely recommend doing both dinner at Turf Club then going to see Cirque.  Both were awesome!
> 
> And this trip, since it was just me and DH, we spent a lot of time over at DTD.  More than we ever have before.  We ate at Captain Jack's, Fulton's, Portabello, Bongo's and Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  Good food all around.
> 
> We had such a nice vacation.  Loved being at SSR again and we spent every afternoon at the pool.  Can't wait till we are able to return again.



Last Oct. we sat outside at the Turf Club and it just made dinner that much better We try to go a little early so we can sit outside. And we always send a lot of time at DTD grab some ice cream and a seat and just people watch


----------



## TheSchultzFamily

Deleted


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

TheSchultzFamily said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the DVC and SSR is my new home I am so excited!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

TheSchultzFamily said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the DVC and SSR is my new home I am so excited!



Welcome home to the SSR family!


----------



## tea pot

TheSchultzFamily said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the DVC and SSR is my new home I am so excited!



*Congratulations and Welcome Home*


----------



## kikiq

TheSchultzFamily said:


> Just joined the DVC and SSR is my new home I am so excited!



Welcome Home


----------



## TheSchultzFamily

Deleted


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> I know I was on here quite a bit before we left for SSR on March 17th and I have been very busy since going on vacation and then coming back.  Trying to get caught up on everything and then having my grandmother pass away.  Just not enough time in the day.  And I still haven't caught up on my sleep.
> 
> We stayed in the Grandstand area, our favorite, but we really had to work to get that area when we checked in.  We even requested it when we did the online check-in.  I know it is not a guarantee but we always request the Grandstand and never initially get it.  This time they originally had us over in the Paddock, where right now, there is no bus stop.  So you really would have had to trek quite a ways to get to a bus stop.  Plus, with no pool in that area for now, we really had no desire to stay over there.  Thankfully though they did get us in to the Grandstand.
> 
> The grounds were absolutely beautiful, as always.  And our meal at the Turf Club was outstanding.  It is definitely a place we will return to.  Our only disappointment was all the tables outside were taken when we arrived.  We would have waited but it just so happened that on this night we had to meet up with our girls to go to Cirque de Soliel so we couldn't wait.  But all was good.  And I would definitely recommend doing both dinner at Turf Club then going to see Cirque.  Both were awesome!
> 
> And this trip, since it was just me and DH, we spent a lot of time over at DTD.  More than we ever have before.  We ate at Captain Jack's, Fulton's, Portabello, Bongo's and Wolfgang Puck Cafe.  Good food all around.
> 
> We had such a nice vacation.  Loved being at SSR again and we spent every afternoon at the pool.  Can't wait till we are able to return again.



Hi Chris!

We'll be there on Monday!!   And Tyler is coming, too!   I'm going to surprise him in the car on the way to the airport- I just got his plane ticket today- I am CRAZEEEEEEE excited!!!

Anyway, I am so glad you had a great trip, but so sorry about your Grandmother.   Did you like all the restaurants?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Welcome Home Schultz Family*


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Shultz Family -* WELCOME HOME!


----------



## dgagnon519

I will be trying SSR for the first time this July for 2 nights. I was very hesitant on booking there but wanted to try something different. After seeing all of the pics an reading the posts I wish I had booked longer there.


----------



## amykay9377

We will be staing at SSR for our 15th wedding anniversary the 1st week of June - I can't wait!!!      

thanks for the Pics of the Grandstand and the info regarding the Paddock area. I completely forgot that they were upgrading the pool area over there.  I'll have to see if I can get Congress Park (DTD area, right?) or Grandstand. I think CP would be romantic, with the view of DTD?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Quick - Somebody - Anybody - Update us with pictures of the new Paddock Pool Area!


----------



## Pumba's Truth

Dizny Dad said:


> Quick - Somebody - Anybody - Update us with pictures of the new Paddock Pool Area!



Is it done? I didn't think it would be ready until some time late spring.


----------



## dvc4life

podsnel said:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> We'll be there on Monday!!   And Tyler is coming, too!   I'm going to surprise him in the car on the way to the airport- I just got his plane ticket today- I am CRAZEEEEEEE excited!!!
> 
> Anyway, I am so glad you had a great trip, but so sorry about your Grandmother.   Did you like all the restaurants?




Thanks Ellen.  Hope you are having a great time so far.  And  for Tyler being able to come.  Bet he was surprised big time.  

The only restaurants we really didn't like were Wolfgang Puck Cafe - and it was so loud - we won't be hurrying back here.  The other place we could definitely do without is over at EPCOT - Via Napoli.  Very expensive for a pizza.  I mean it was good - just not "THAT" good.


As for the new pool - when we were there they were working on it.  Didn't see much going on on the weekend, but come Monday they were working.  Sure seemed like a long ways to go yet.  And sorry, didn't get any pictures of the work going on but I sure can't wait to see what it looks like when it is finished.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> Quick - Somebody - Anybody - Update us with pictures of the new Paddock Pool Area!



We do need and update. We are going down in 29 days but it would be great to get some new pictures now. It should be really coming along now.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Boy, those pictures take a long time to upload . . . . .


----------



## kritter

Anyone know if SSR will do anything special for Easter?? TIA!!


----------



## scotlass

Hey, I can make my ADR's tomorrow and we are plannin on eatin a few times in resort.

Do we need ADR's ???


----------



## Disneyfreak616

scotlass said:


> Hey, I can make my ADR's tomorrow and we are plannin on eatin a few times in resort.
> 
> Do we need ADR's ???



Turf Club is usually easy to get a walk-up at, as is Olivia's if you feel like going over to OKW.


----------



## joeandmel

Hello all, I was wondering what stops does the water taxi stop at from ssr. My wife and I never stayed there and we just bought a dvc membership there. So i know i will have more questions to come.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

During the day, the boat runs from the club house/Main building to the Marketplace.  If it is quiet (just a few riders) the captains have been known to stop at the landing at PI or Westsitde just to drop off.  It then goes to the Treehouses before going back to SSR

After 4:00 (might be later) they go to all three stops.  

If you stay in buildings on the DTD end of the Resort, just walk over.  It's a lot quicker.
Specially from Congress Park.

You are in for a treat.  I love staying at SSR.


----------



## podsnel

I just came back from SSR this Thursday- the boat goes to SSR first both coming and going, then the treehouses.  And no more Marketplace stop- it goes directly to PI.


----------



## podsnel

Here's the Activities sheet from my stay this week-


----------



## M&C

Thanks for posting the activities list, podsnel!  We go next week.  I'm getting soo excited!


----------



## podsnel

You're welcome, M&C! Have a great vacation!  Here are the current offerings of SSR specific merchandise-


----------



## AirGoofy

dvc4life said:


> The only restaurants we really didn't like were Wolfgang Puck Cafe - and it was so loud - we won't be hurrying back here.  The other place we could definitely do without is over at EPCOT - Via Napoli.  Very expensive for a pizza.  I mean it was good - just not "THAT" good.



Agree with you on both.  We went to Portobello's in DTD and they have a smaller pizza, but it is much better.  And, they have a DVC discount.  






Here's a picture from last week at DTD.  My oldest dd is pointing to a bird that landed on the Lego dragon's tooth.  We were at the Boardwalk, but still made it to DTD and said hello to our SSR home.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*podsnel:*
Thank you very much for posting the activity list. Will be at SSR (first visit) in a few weeks and I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement! 

By any chance did you notice how much the mugs are? Those are really nice.
Thanks!


----------



## pnyltwk

Woo Hoo!!! Just booked a THV for March 11th through the 16th.  Hurry up next year.  Counting the days already.


----------



## tjhsr

I Book He Pays said:


> *podsnel:*
> Thank you very much for posting the activity list. Will be at SSR (first visit) in a few weeks and I'm bouncing off the walls with excitement!
> 
> By any chance did you notice how much the mugs are? Those are really nice.
> Thanks!



I want to say the mugs are around $10.00 pick one up last Oct. use it every Sat. morning.  We leave in 23 days


----------



## I Book He Pays

*tjhsr:*



> I want to say the mugs are around $10.00 pick one up last Oct. use it every Sat. morning. We leave in 23 days


Thanks so much for response. Have a fantastic vacation!


----------



## tjhsr

Ok does anyone have a new picture of the Paddock pool ???


----------



## Dizny Dad

Just waiting to see pool pictures . . .


----------



## Disney_Mama

I can't wait to see pictures of the new pool area.


----------



## dreamlinda

Subscribing


----------



## tjhsr

We will be there in 19 days and will post some pictures while there. Just thought someone might have an update before then. I bet its getting close enough to move some rockers over


----------



## kritter

We will be there on Sunday I will surely take some pictures and post them!!


----------



## scotlass

Disneyfreak616 said:


> Turf Club is usually easy to get a walk-up at, as is Olivia's if you feel like going over to OKW.



thanks.


----------



## tjhsr

kritter said:


> We will be there on Sunday I will surely take some pictures and post them!!



That would be GREAT


----------



## tjhsr

Really need some Paddock pool pictures


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> Really need some Paddock pool pictures



So, who's going in June for the new pool inauguration.


----------



## Havana

We just checked into SSR today for the first time. WE  LOVE IT!    
We are in Congress Park first floor. The view is mostly of the water, in a corner room.  If we walk out around the corner we can see DTD.
Will try to go get some pictures to post.


----------



## ree123

AirGoofy said:


> So, who's going in June for the new pool inauguration.



ME ME ME!!!!! Ill be there for the "soft" opening June 22-30 . Member services (on sunday) said that the chances of a soft opening for my dates are "bettable". Is that even a word?? Lol.... but, looking forward to going home. Any pool pics?


----------



## Havana

We stopped by the construction site today and took a few pictures.


----------



## Havana

Here are a few more:
















There are a few more pictures in the album which the link is below:

http://s1093.photobucket.com/albums/i438/valeriapink/Paddock Pool Construction/


----------



## kikiq

Thank you for the pics!!!


----------



## mom of princessx2

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like it is coming right along.  Can't wait to see the completed project


----------



## Mjkre

Love the pics.  We have a reservation for November.  Does anyone know if it will have:

1) a real counter service that will be open in late November?  I have seen "seasonal" on Disney's site. I am not sure if Turkey day is in season or out?

2) a community hall (my kids love them....)?


----------



## tjhsr

Thanks for the pool pictures


----------



## jupers

Stupid Question....

What's the building by the pool?? Forgive me but we bought SSR, never stayed DVC, only have stayed at the hotels, there was no building next to the pool except the hotel...

Feeling really dumb


----------



## Havana

jupers said:


> Stupid Question....
> 
> What's the building by the pool?? Forgive me but we bought SSR, never stayed DVC, only have stayed at the hotels, there was no building next to the pool except the hotel...
> 
> Feeling really dumb



There is a guest update in our room, noting that this will be a new quick service dining location.


----------



## dreamlinda

jupers said:


> Stupid Question....
> 
> What's the building by the pool?? Forgive me but we bought SSR, never stayed DVC, only have stayed at the hotels, there was no building next to the pool except the hotel...
> 
> Feeling really dumb



Welcome to DVC and SSR ~ hope you love it, we do!  Here is a resort map.  Not sure which pool you are referencing, this shows everything but the new "Poddock" pool ~ not sure the exact location of the new pool other than it is in the Paddock section.  Anyone??

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf


----------



## bigAWL

dreamlinda said:


> Welcome to DVC and SSR ~ hope you love it, we do! Here is a resort map. Not sure which pool you are referencing, this shows everything but the new "Poddock" pool ~ not sure the exact location of the new pool other than it is in the Paddock section. Anyone??
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf


 
The new pool replaces the old Paddock pool in the same location: between the bus stop and the foot bridge that crosses the lake.  On the map, it's top center.


----------



## tjhsr

jupers said:


> Stupid Question....
> 
> What's the building by the pool?? Forgive me but we bought SSR, never stayed DVC, only have stayed at the hotels, there was no building next to the pool except the hotel...
> 
> Feeling really dumb



Its the building for restrooms and laundry room for the first Paddock pool. That stayed but they have added a quick service food area plus a new pool with zero entry and a slide. It will be a great addition to SSR


----------



## scotlass

Is this new pool open to non DVC guests ?


----------



## AirGoofy

scotlass said:


> Is this new pool open to non DVC guests ?



  There are some DVC pools you can't hop to, but I don't remember SSR pools in that list.  So, I guess easy answer is yes.  I've read that resort IDs have been checked in some peak times (never happened to me), but if you were staying at SSR, regardless of DVC membership, you get to enjoy all the pools.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

AirGoofy said:


> There are some DVC pools you can't hop to, but I don't remember SSR pools in that list.  So, I guess easy answer is yes.  I've read that resort IDs have been checked in some peak times (never happened to me), but if you were staying at SSR, regardless of DVC membership, you get to enjoy all the pools.



The only pools that DVC members cannot hop too are Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower, Stormalong Bay at Yacht Club and Beach Club, the quiet pool at Beach Club Villas, and the Uzima and Samawati Springs pools at Animal Kingdom Lodge- Jambo House and Kidani Village.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Havana -* a big THANKS for the great pool pictures!


----------



## scotlass

AirGoofy said:


> There are some DVC pools you can't hop to, but I don't remember SSR pools in that list.  So, I guess easy answer is yes.  I've read that resort IDs have been checked in some peak times (never happened to me), but if you were staying at SSR, regardless of DVC membership, you get to enjoy all the pools.



Yes we are stayin at SSR,I am even more excited seeing the new pictures !!!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

If the poster about the building next to the pool.  It is a theater.  Mostly used for rehersal for visiting bands(as far as I can tell).  

I seem to rememeber that when they first opened the resort, they showed films there, but, I could be wrong.


----------



## Cinderella16

I just wanted to pop in and say Hello! 

DH and I just purchased SSR as our Home Resort yesterday (kind of an Easter/early Anniversary gift for ourselves) I am beyond giddy and cannot wait to plan our first trip! Can't wait to read all the great information in this thread. Thank you for compiling it!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Cinderella16 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say Hello!
> 
> DH and I just purchased SSR as our Home Resort yesterday (kind of an Easter/early Anniversary gift for ourselves) I am beyond giddy and cannot wait to plan our first trip! Can't wait to read all the great information in this thread. Thank you for compiling it!



Congrat's and home to the SSR family, Cinderella!  If you click on the link in my sig, you can read my TR from our stay there last November. After that trip, we bought into SSR, too (and later BWV)!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wonderful news Cinderella16! Welcome Home!

Many thanks for the new paddock pool pictures.  What a great addition to SSR.


----------



## metzger01

I didn't know if anyone would be interested, but for those of you who enjoy the walk over to Downtown Disney,
House of Blues over in Downtown Disney is featured on Restauarant.com.
You can get a $25 certificate for $2 currently, or a $50 certificate for $4, by entering  Promo Code: BONUS at checkout for 80% discount. 

Bear in mind that there are restrictions, i.e. $25 to be used on purchases of $35 or more, and $50 certificates to be used on purchases of $100 or more.
You also can't use them for Sunday Brunch, Holidays, or special events. But it is a good deal for those that enjoy eating there. Also be aware that they will automatically figure in an 18% tip based upon the full value of your purchase, not the discounted price. The certificate does not expire.


----------



## Doug7856

metzger01 said:


> I didn't know if anyone would be interested, but for those of you who enjoy the walk over to Downtown Disney,
> House of Blues over in Downtown Disney is featured on Restauarant.com.
> You can get a $25 certificate for $2 currently, or a $50 certificate for $4, by entering  Promo Code: BONUS at checkout for 80% discount.
> 
> Bear in mind that there are restrictions, i.e. $25 to be used on purchases of $35 or more, and $50 certificates to be used on purchases of $100 or more.
> You also can't use them for Sunday Brunch, Holidays, or special events. But it is a good deal for those that enjoy eating there. Also be aware that they will automatically figure in an 18% tip based upon the full value of your purchase, not the discounted price. The certificate does not expire.



We used a Restaurant.com certificate at House of Blues in Myrtle Beach last week. We plan to do the same for our next Disney trip!  It's a good deal.


----------



## ree123

metzger01 said:


> I didn't know if anyone would be interested, but for those of you who enjoy the walk over to Downtown Disney,
> House of Blues over in Downtown Disney is featured on Restauarant.com.
> You can get a $25 certificate for $2 currently, or a $50 certificate for $4, by entering  Promo Code: BONUS at checkout for 80% discount.
> 
> Bear in mind that there are restrictions, i.e. $25 to be used on purchases of $35 or more, and $50 certificates to be used on purchases of $100 or more.
> You also can't use them for Sunday Brunch, Holidays, or special events. But it is a good deal for those that enjoy eating there. Also be aware that they will automatically figure in an 18% tip based upon the full value of your purchase, not the discounted price. The certificate does not expire.



Thanks for the heads up!!!I just bought both last night . We have been wanting to go there and this will insure we do!Thanls!


----------



## tjhsr

Bags are packed and heading to BWI  time to get out of this raining place for a while. Rockers, Paddock pool, Turf Club here we come


----------



## Doug7856

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed and heading to BWI  time to get out of this raining place for a while. Rockers, Paddock pool, Turf Club here we come



Have a great trip!!


----------



## dvc4life

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed and heading to BWI  time to get out of this raining place for a while. Rockers, Paddock pool, Turf Club here we come



Sounds wonderful.  Have a great trip!


----------



## kikiq

tjhsr said:


> Bags are packed and heading to BWI  time to get out of this raining place for a while. Rockers, Paddock pool, Turf Club here we come



We're right behind you, heading out Saturday.  The rockers are calling us...


----------



## maciec

kikiq said:


> We're right behind you, heading out Saturday. The rockers are calling us...


 

Jealous!


----------



## NatashaDisneyCM

Hello!!
As of tonight I am a BRAND NEW  DVC SSR MEMBER!!! 
just wanted to say HELLO!! I am ALL new to this, and am more in shock then
anyhing!! But I just bought tonight and I will be in Disney on June 6th for my first stay with DVC!!

What can I expect when I get there? I am meeting with Steve to go over more stuff, did this over phone, but I met them this past Aug.

so any help!! I thank you!
~J


----------



## stopher1

kikiq said:


> We're right behind you, heading out Saturday.  The rockers are calling us...



Have a wonderful time!  Rock for me too...


----------



## carrie6466

As of May 2nd we are new SSR owners.  I'm so excited  We've been trying to do this since the first time we did a tour of SSR in 2007.  Circumstances were just right this time, since they lowered the minimum buy in both in points and price.  

Our July trip to BWV has been converted from the cash stay it was to our first points stay as of today   I just got my confirmation email.

Next year will be SSR for sure.  Am I going to love this or what??


----------



## kikiq

carrie6466 said:


> As of May 2nd we are new SSR owners.  I'm so excited  We've been trying to do this since the first time we did a tour of SSR in 2007.  Circumstances were just right this time, since they lowered the minimum buy in both in points and price.
> 
> Our July trip to BWV has been converted from the cash stay it was to our first points stay as of today   I just got my confirmation email.
> 
> Next year will be SSR for sure.  Am I going to love this or what??





NatashaDisneyCM said:


> Hello!!
> As of tonight I am a BRAND NEW  DVC SSR MEMBER!!!
> just wanted to say HELLO!! I am ALL new to this, and am more in shock then
> anyhing!! But I just bought tonight and I will be in Disney on June 6th for my first stay with DVC!!
> 
> What can I expect when I get there? I am meeting with Steve to go over more stuff, did this over phone, but I met them this past Aug.
> 
> so any help!! I thank you!
> ~J



Welcome Home to you both

Best way to see what to expect is to read through this thread, lots of pictures and hints.


----------



## Doug7856

NatashaDisneyCM said:


> Hello!!
> As of tonight I am a BRAND NEW  DVC SSR MEMBER!!!
> just wanted to say HELLO!! I am ALL new to this, and am more in shock then
> anyhing!! But I just bought tonight and I will be in Disney on June 6th for my first stay with DVC!!
> 
> What can I expect when I get there? I am meeting with Steve to go over more stuff, did this over phone, but I met them this past Aug.
> 
> so any help!! I thank you!
> ~J





carrie6466 said:


> As of May 2nd we are new SSR owners.  I'm so excited  We've been trying to do this since the first time we did a tour of SSR in 2007.  Circumstances were just right this time, since they lowered the minimum buy in both in points and price.
> 
> Our July trip to BWV has been converted from the cash stay it was to our first points stay as of today   I just got my confirmation email.
> 
> Next year will be SSR for sure.  Am I going to love this or what??



Welcome Home and Congratulations!!

We purchased into SSR in October 2003, before the resort opened. We've had many wonderful stays. Our favorite sections to stay in are Congress Park and the Grandstand. Our next DVC trip is to the Animal Kingdom Lodge in July for a family trip and then in December our family is hosting my parents and grandparents at the Tree House Villas for a few nights -- something we never could have done without DVC! Enjoy your membership and the many options it offers!


----------



## Joe_B

23 more days till my first trip home to SSR  

It will be my wife and I in a studio and then my parents, my baby sister (24), my little sister (27), my brother-in-law, and my nieces and nephews (2,4,5,10) in atwo bedroom.

I can't wait


----------



## Brenle

Joe_B said:


> 23 more days till my first trip home to SSR
> 
> It will be my wife and I in a studio and then my parents, my baby sister (24), my little sister (27), my brother-in-law, and my nieces and nephews (2,4,5,10) in atwo bedroom.
> 
> I can't wait


 
Have a great trip. If you're into making a request, ask to stay in the Grandstand area.  It's first on/off for the buses and their quiet pool is large with water toys for the kids.  Also it's a short walk over to the main pool area.


----------



## Bellecruiser

NatashaDisneyCM said:


> Hello!!
> As of tonight I am a BRAND NEW  DVC SSR MEMBER!!!
> just wanted to say HELLO!! I am ALL new to this, and am more in shock then
> anyhing!! But I just bought tonight and I will be in Disney on June 6th for my first stay
> ~J



Welcome home !!!  You are going to love SSR.  We do.


----------



## tjhsr

Just got back and pictures are from Thursday. Its still going to be a little while before its open. July 4th might be a good date for it to be open. Have a few more pictures will post them later.


----------



## Disney_Mama

tjhsr.....  Thanks for the updated pictures of the Paddock pool.  When is it going to be done?


----------



## tjhsr

Disney_Mama said:


> tjhsr.....  Thanks for the updated pictures of the Paddock pool.  When is it going to be done?



A guess would be around the 1st of July. Maybe for the 4th of July?


----------



## franandaj

Thanks tjhsr! But a couple of those pictures look vaguely familiar as if I may have seen them on another TR


----------



## tjhsr

franandaj said:


> Thanks tjhsr! But a couple of those pictures look vaguely familiar as if I may have seen them on another TR



They have started setting up the kids ply area you can see it in the second picture back right. So there not quite the same. But I could be wrong.


----------



## franandaj

tjhsr said:


> They have started setting up the kids ply area you can see it in the second picture back right. So there not quite the same. But I could be wrong.



My mistake, the others were taken from an upper floor room, sorry!


----------



## tjhsr

franandaj said:


> My mistake, the others were taken from an upper floor room, sorry!



No problem some were taken from the stairway.The same one I used back in March. I think Dizny Dad gave me the location to use. One from the street the gate was open so I stopped real quick. They were working on setting up the one part not sure if its part of the slide or the kids area. The other piece is set and is part of the kids area.


----------



## rentayenta

for photos! So excited to show DH.


----------



## tea pot

Great Photos
Thanks a bunch


----------



## KT27

SSR DVC Owner since 06.  My husband is coming home for R & R from Afghanistan.  We are staying 2 nights alone to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary (married at Disney in 06) and have only stayed in studios so far. My 14 yr old stepdaughter will be joining us for the last 5 days. We will be staying in a 1 bedroom for a week and we will have a car (so proximity of bus stops is not a factor).  I have never put in a room request before and most of the time I have ended up in the Paddock Area.  Any suggestions on where to request a room?


----------



## Dizny Dad

When it rains, it pours . . . more pics from the Paddock Pool!




































Sorry but I just had to post these.  They show nothing that the great pics from *tjhsr* didn't show, but I waited so long to get them, I had to do something with them.


----------



## RachelTori

KT27 said:


> SSR DVC Owner since 06.  My husband is coming home for R & R from Afghanistan.  We are staying 2 nights alone to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary (married at Disney in 06) and have only stayed in studios so far. My 14 yr old stepdaughter will be joining us for the last 5 days. We will be staying in a 1 bedroom for a week and we will have a car (so proximity of bus stops is not a factor).  I have never put in a room request before and most of the time I have ended up in the Paddock Area.  Any suggestions on where to request a room?



Hi, Katie!  SSR owner here since 06 too!    My 2 favorite areas are GrandStand and Congress Park.  Grandstand has a great pool and great location (easy walk to the main area).  Congress Park is just a short walk away from DTD - which might appeal more to a teen.

Have a fantastic vacation and hugs to your entire family for your service to our country!


----------



## nukker7

Wow! You guys are the BOMB! We are going there this weekend for a week!

Thanks tjhsr and dizney dad!


----------



## KT27

RachelTori said:


> Hi, Katie!  SSR owner here since 06 too!    My 2 favorite areas are GrandStand and Congress Park.  Grandstand has a great pool and great location (easy walk to the main area).  Congress Park is just a short walk away from DTD - which might appeal more to a teen.
> 
> Have a fantastic vacation and hugs to your entire family for your service to our country!



Thank you so much!  I think I am going to try for Grandstand!


----------



## magicmommy

Dizny Dad said:


> When it rains, it pours . . . more pics from the Paddock Pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but I just had to post these.  They show nothing that the great pics from *tjhsr* didn't show, but I waited so long to get them, I had to do something with them.



Great pics. I took some this morning after trying to see the shuttle launch from the bridge. Your pics look great. Did you sneak inside?


----------



## Dizny Dad

magicmommy said:


> Great pics. I took some this morning after trying to see the shuttle launch from the bridge. Your pics look great. Did you sneak inside?



Sneak inside? Never!  That wouldn't be proper Mouseticate!  Just long arms and views from the stairwell beside the new pool area.


----------



## tjhsr

Great pictures some other angles i didn't get. Wanted to get closer but there was a crew still working a little late. Its going to be such a GREAT addition for all of us to enjoy We stayed in the Grandstand section for the first time and its also such a great section that its going to be hard to decide what area to try and get


----------



## tjhsr

I wonder if we have a path worn into the stairway from us going to take pictures And it looks like there is plenty of room for some new rocking chairs around the pool


----------



## kikiq

magicmommy said:


> Great pics. I took some this morning after trying to see the shuttle launch from the bridge. Your pics look great. Did you sneak inside?



We just came back.  My DH was bike riding around SSR, stopped, talked to some construction folks about some lighting and ALMOST got to go inside to take a look.  He says we might just have to be closer to this pool when we bring DGD to WDW.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> . . . . . . . . And it looks like there is plenty of room for some new rocking chairs around the pool



WooHoo!!


----------



## Lexxiefern

Thanks for all the wonderful photos! Looking forward to seeing this pool (and swimming in it!) when it is done.


----------



## Corinne

Brenle said:


> Have a great trip. If you're into making a request, ask to stay in the Grandstand area.  It's first on/off for the buses and their quiet pool is large with water toys for the kids.  Also it's a short walk over to the main pool area.



We are headed down to the world next week, and will be staying at SSR for the first 2 nights. It will be our first visit there.  We have been on waitlist for BWV (where the remainder of our stay will be) but I do not think it is going to come through, so I am now getting excited for SSR! I called MS yesterday to request the Grandstand area, I didn't realize there was a quiet pool there. Can't wait!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Corinne said:


> We are headed down to the world next week, and will be staying at SSR for the first 2 nights. It will be our first visit there.  We have been on waitlist for BWV (where the remainder of our stay will be) but I do not think it is going to come through, so I am now getting excited for SSR! I called MS yesterday to request the Grandstand area, I didn't realize there was a quiet pool there. Can't wait!



I hope you love it as much as we do!  The grandstand pool area is awesome!


----------



## Bellecruiser

We have always stayed at the Grandstand, but we may have to request the Paddock due to the pool.  Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Corinne said:


> . . . . . I called MS yesterday to request the Grandstand area, I didn't realize there was a quiet pool there. . . .



I wouldn't consider it a quiet pool.  Congress Park and The Paddock definately had the quiet pools, with nothing but pool, hot tub. and laundry to offer, where the Grandstand offers pool, hot tub, laundry, kids water play area, full bar and snacks.  The Grandstand gets as much attention as High Rock Springs.  It may be that a quiet pool is desingated as one without lifeguards.


----------



## ohtomi

We have been owners at SSR for about 5 years now,have stayed at most on-site properties over the years, and absolutely adore our home.  we have 2 boys in their teens and 1 twenty year old and they always choose to stay at SSR, all name it as their resort of choice.  There are too many wonderful reasons to love it and can never understand the disdain that some feel for our home.

This summer we have our vacation planned at BW and while we are looking forward to it, we are all a little homesick for our usual resort.  We are planning a mid stay day to just relax at our SSR pool and eat at Turf Club so our trip will feel complete.

I thought that would do it but instead I found that this past weekend our boys conspired together and voted to go to SSR over Christmas and borrow points from next year because they need to go home and stay there.  It didn't take too much arm twisting to agree

It now just feels right and contentment has set in.  I think we all need therapy . but it is great to know that we aren't the only people who are smitten with SSRitis.

It was great to find this thread. Thanks for the validation of our perfect taste.

Martha


----------



## tjhsr

It was great to find this thread. Thanks for the validation of our perfect taste.

Martha[/QUOTE]

Your right all of us here have perfect taste


----------



## magicmommy

DH and I just walked back from DTD . It is a perfect evening at SSR. The air smells beautiful, there is a warm breeze and just saw a few bunnies hopping around.  We love the tranquility of this resort.


----------



## NHBaerz

Great thread! Glad I found it but all the pix and posts are making me homesick!!  We won't go home until New Year's eve and only for the one night as we are going on a cruise with the whole familiy (not Disney but not our choice - this cruise was a family gift to all of us).  Just had to squeeze one night in to get our SSR fix!!

Thanks for the pool pix!  Can't wait to see it in December!


----------



## Corinne

Dizny Dad said:


> I wouldn't consider it a quiet pool.  Congress Park and The Paddock definately had the quiet pools, with nothing but pool, hot tub. and laundry to offer, where the Grandstand offers pool, hot tub, laundry, kids water play area, full bar and snacks.  The Grandstand gets as much attention as High Rock Springs.  It may be that a quiet pool is desingated as one without lifeguards.



Hi Dizny Dad! Thanks for posting~that sounds even better!! Can't wait!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Corinne!  Fancy meeting you here!  Have a great time at SSR, but visit the Lodge for an inspirational afternoon rest!


----------



## nukker7

Just have to say, tonight is my last night on a 5 day retreat to SSR, my home site.  We only joined last year and chose SSR and boy am I glad we did.  I really love it here.  I also like a good Foot/Calf massage after 3 days walking for 12 to 14 hrs straight.

Just sayin Folks!


----------



## stopher1

I get to check-in tomorrow evening.    I'm so excited.  

I requested Congress Park, but of course we'll see what I get.  No matter, I'm looking forward to sitting back and enjoying the view in the rockers - and just being there once again.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hi Stoph!  Rock some for Us!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Stoph!  Rock some for Us!



Will do!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

For those of us who are lucky enough to be at WDW next week (TWO MORE SLEEPS!)

The Shuttle is scheduled to land at 2:30 something Wednesday Morning.  

I thing you won't see it go over (or nearby), but, you should be able to hear it go by.

Listen out!


----------



## tjhsr

stopher1 said:


> I get to check-in tomorrow evening.    I'm so excited.
> 
> I requested Congress Park, but of course we'll see what I get.  No matter, I'm looking forward to sitting back and enjoying the view in the rockers - and just being there once again.
> 
> [/QU
> 
> Give us and update on the Paddock pool when you get back and enjoy the Rockers


----------



## tea pot

Corinne said:


> Hi Dizny Dad! Thanks for posting~that sounds even better!! Can't wait!





Dizny Dad said:


> Hi Corinne!  Fancy meeting you here!  Have a great time at SSR, but visit the Lodge for an inspirational afternoon rest!





stopher1 said:


> I get to check-in tomorrow evening.    I'm so excited.



Hey You Guys  am I on the Right Thread??



Conan the Librarian said:


> For those of us who are lucky enough to be at WDW next week (TWO MORE SLEEPS!)
> The Shuttle is scheduled to land at 2:30 something Wednesday Morning.
> I thing you won't see it go over (or nearby), but, you should be able to hear it go by.
> Listen out!



How Cool  Is this the last launch???


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Quick Post.  The Conan SSR webcam is up!  

I'll post a link later, but, you can connect by finding my thread in the DVC Mousecellaneous listings


----------



## tjhsr

Conan the Librarian said:


> Quick Post.  The Conan SSR webcam is up!
> 
> I'll post a link later, but, you can connect by finding my thread in the DVC Mousecellaneous listings



Shows off line.


----------



## I Book He Pays

Hi Everyone:

DH/I just spent two weeks at SSR in a two bedroom villa at Congress Park. We had a fantastic vacation and really enjoyed our stay at SSR.

I know many of you are eager to see pool pictures so I took some for you. These were taken on May 16.

I haven't been on this thread much but for those that helped me plan my vacation I would like to thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## rkmassa

Thanks so much for the pictures.  We are planning a stay at SSR next summer, so very interested in the new pool and learning about SSR.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*rkmassa*:

Your welcome. This was our first time staying on property and in a DVC resort. SSR is huge, property is beautiful, quiet, transportation was excellent, close to DTD and we loved everything about it. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Wish I was back there now.


----------



## stopher1

To add to what I Book He Pays already posted from her stay just last week... 

...here are pictures that I took just TODAY, May 30th.  Note the progress from her pictures and mine.  







Drink station is in, coolers are in on the inside, brackets in place for signage





The bridge is complete, and the slide is coming together










It'll be a circular staircase up the middle to get to the top


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Amazing pool pics! Thanks for posting.  Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*I Book He Pays* - Thanks for the wonderful pictures, and glad you had a great time at SSR!  It obviously has a different feel than the Lodge, with wide open spaces compared to those warm wilderness feelings.  We always liked our May SSR stay, with the Lodge always a Christmas experience.  We always visited the other during our visits, mostly to just get the "Rocker Fix" on the other side.

Hey *Stoph* - once again, we can't thank you enough - great pictures!  Yes, the coolers are in and they are getting the slide ready; but where are they going to set up the Rockers?

Was that your towel saving your space by the far fence?


----------



## I Book He Pays

*stopher1* ~ WOW what a difference in two weeks. A lot of progress has been made and they are really moving along.  Looks great!  Thanks for the pictures. 

*Dizny Dad* ~ We had a great time at SSR and loved the resort. DH/I visited all of the DVC resorts and they are amazing. You can't help but love all of them. Another dream vacation is to go to WDW between Thanksgiving/Christmas to see the decorations. Not sure when we can do that but it's on the bucket list. LOL  "Rocker Fix" is a must and I can see why they are so popular. I had to get my fix in before we left.


----------



## csharpwv

I have to admit - I am a little disappointed in the size of the 'deep end'.

I really thought that the body of the pool would be larger that what it appears to be. I was picturing something about 1/2 the size of the Uzima pool at Animal Kingdom Lodge.

It looks more like 1/4 size of the Uzima Pool.

It's going to be a great addition, don't get me wrong - but I had hoped it would be a little bigger.

Am I alone in thinking that?

We have stayed at SSR in a 2 Bedroom back in 2009, and LOVED the resort - it is so peaceful, serene, and beautifully landscaped. We had an obstructed Downtown Disney West Side view - as our room faced a courtyard - BUT if you went out on the balcony and turned your head.... you COULD see Downtown Disney.

What I enjoyed most were the fountains, the quiet pools, and the Artist's Palette. I think AP is one of the BEST quick service dining locations anywhere on property. It is definitely something different - a person can only handle chicken, ribs, pizza, and chicken strips so long! The breakfast flatbreads are especially a nice change of pace!

Our stay there was when the busing was still a nightmare - so it was interesting to say the least. 

But we look forward to staying at a Treehouse some time in the near future! We'll have to hop on the phone at 8am 11 months out! But we can't wait!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Great pictures everyone.  Can't wait for my next visit in July.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey *Stoph* - once again, we can't thank you enough - great pictures!  Yes, the coolers are in and they are getting the slide ready; but where are they going to set up the Rockers?
> 
> Was that your towel saving your space by the far fence?



Thanks.

I'm not sure where the rockers will be, but yes, you figured out my towel spot!


----------



## littlestar

Wow - what a difference a few weeks makes. Thanks for the updated pictures!


----------



## HulaHoopy

We stayed in a 2BR in the Springs Section from 5/14 - 5/20.  It was a great location for a family with little kids.  We were close to everything!!!


----------



## JWBOpenH2ODiver

Hi all,

I'm new to the thread and it's been interesting reading about all the experiences everyone has at SSR.  We too love  SSR and I haven't been able to get my wife away from staying there since our first trip "Home" in 2007 after our purchase in 2005.  

I have to say, SSR is the most relaxing resort we've visited and now stay at.  We don't mind the size of it or the location.  We enjoy Disney, don't get me wrong, but we enjoy getting away from all the Disney "stuff" at the end of the day when we get "Home" to our villa.  We always stay at Congress Park and will even wait for a room to be cleaned, not getting into it until after 5 PM sometimes, rather than going to another section of the resort.  We enjoy being close to DTD and walk there almost every day.  Earl of Sandwich is our favorite place to grab a lower cost/good quality sandwich while on Disney property.  

We enjoy AP at the resort and the House Salad they have.  Matter of fact, we like the salad so much my wife has attempted to make it here at our non-Disney SSR home.  Shes done a pretty good job of it!  We have it about once a week and sometimes more.  Its still not the same as the AP version but it keeps us thinking about our Home @ SSR. 

There are some really nice walks you can enjoy when relaxing and just strolling around the SSR resort.  Weve walked from the club house along the golf course over to the new Tree House Villas.  Weve not stayed at the TH villas but Im sure we will some day.  Main issue for us is we dont rent a car while at SSR but let Mickey and his friends do all our driving. 

Weve stayed in everything from a studio to a two bedroom villa.  Someday I hope to stay in a grand villa but its not happened yet.  We almost did two years ago when we had family joining us but then as people ended up backing out from the trip we down sized our ressies to a two bedroom villa.  I so wanted to keep the ressies for the grand villa but it just didnt make sense to use all of those points. 

Since our kids are both grown, they join us every couple of years.  The off years when the kids, and now DSiL, arent joining us we either invite friends or go by ourselves.  Going by ourselves is really nice since we can just relax and not try to power walk at Disney to make it to all the attractions.  Since we own a piece of the magic we can go down whenever we want to enjoy the parks or just relax at the villa. 

With grown kids we no longer have to schedule our vacations around school so we usually go during the quieter months, ie. end of January.  The weather is cooler and a lot less crowds to deal with which we really enjoy. 

Thanks for starting this thread.  Its great to get a SSR fix from time to time.  Our next trip isnt until the end of January 2012 so I need all the SSR/Disney fix I can get at this point


----------



## tjhsr

WOW Great pictures. They have made alot progress in two weeks. They were just setting the first frame for the slide back on the 12th of May. The 4th of July would make a great opening for the new pool.


----------



## kikiq

JWBOpenH2ODiver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the thread and it's been interesting reading about all the experiences everyone has at SSR.  We too love  SSR and I haven't been able to get my wife away from staying there since our first trip "Home" in 2007 after our purchase in 2005.



Welcome to the DIS!!!  Glad you came to share the love.


----------



## Really_Goofy_Daddy

GREAT SHOTS OF THE POOL!

Too bad this is the first year we will be staying someplace other thank SSR. (We usually stay in the Building on the left or Right of the pool too...)

It should be PACKED this summer! Anyone have any progress pics of the new bus stop?

Thanks again ... Getting Homesick looking at the pics.


----------



## Dizny Dad

JWBOpenH2ODiver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> . . . . . SSR is the most relaxing resort we've visited and now stay at.  We don't mind the size of it or the location.  We enjoy Disney, don't get me wrong, but we enjoy getting away from all the Disney "stuff" at the end of the day when we get "Home" to our villa. . . . . . .



Welcome Home *JWBOpenH2ODiver*, and come here often to share the story and feel the love.

DW and I also have felt that SSR does offer a way to get away from the "stuff".  We like the wide open spaces as a change of pace from any of the theme parks.

Hope to see you here often.  Find a rocker and sit a spell.

(And Diver Down to ya!)


----------



## nukker7

JWBOpenH2ODiver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the thread and it's been interesting reading about all the experiences everyone has at SSR.  We too love  SSR..........



Welcome Home!

Isn't this thread great?  I will come back to this thread to thumb through the pages to see positive things about SSR.

We too love all the same things about SSR that your family does.

I just get tired of Resort owners crackin' on each other. Doesn't seem Disney at all.


----------



## maciec

csharpwv said:


> I have to admit - I am a little disappointed in the size of the 'deep end'.
> 
> I really thought that the body of the pool would be larger that what it appears to be. I was picturing something about 1/2 the size of the Uzima pool at Animal Kingdom Lodge.
> 
> It looks more like 1/4 size of the Uzima Pool.
> 
> It's going to be a great addition, don't get me wrong - but I had hoped it would be a little bigger.
> 
> Am I alone in thinking that?


 
I think the whole pool looks a little small.  I agree it's going to be a nice addition, but I think it's going to be packed when it opens.


----------



## Dizny Dad

maciec said:


> I think the whole pool looks a little small.  I agree it's going to be a nice addition, but I think it's going to be packed when it opens.



It is bigger than the Grandstand pool that also has a nice draw due to the snacks and bar.  Many times I have been the only one in the Grandstand pool; granted it was never in the middle of the afternoon, but at the timers I like to swim (early morning and late afternoon/evening).

It will be interesting after the initial opening bump to see how it is attended.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> It is bigger than the Grandstand pool that also has a nice draw due to the snacks and bar.  Many times I have been the only one in the Grandstand pool; granted it was never in the middle of the afternoon, but at the timers I like to swim (early morning and late afternoon/evening).
> 
> It will be interesting after the initial opening bump to see how it is attended.



Most of the pools are less crowded in the evening. We enjoy an evening swim on a non-park day.  But, let's keep it a secret and not tell anyone.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Hey, *AirGoofy*, haven't seen you in this thread lately . . nice to have you back in "the pool".  

And try the pool and hot tub at 6:30 Am.  They are really great and we'll meet up next time!  By the way, the rockers are not used that much in the evenings, either!


----------



## dvc4life

Thanks for the great pictures of the new pool.  Looks like it is coming right along.  We will have to give it a try next time we stay there, which I'm not sure when that will be as the next couple of times we are down we are staying at our other home, BLT.

Please keep up the great work with all the photos.  We Love our SSR!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Hey, *AirGoofy*, haven't seen you in this thread lately . . nice to have you back in "the pool".
> 
> And try the pool and hot tub at 6:30 Am.  They are really great and we'll meet up next time!  By the way, the rockers are not used that much in the evenings, either!



6:30 AM. That's the time my kids get up for school during the year, and don't want to do that on vacation.  But, I'd get there for a meet n greet, even better at the rockers in the evening.   We're at BLT next trip, so we'll have to make it the next one.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> 6:30 AM. That's the time my kids get up for school during the year, and don't want to do that on vacation.  But, I'd get there for a meet n greet, even better at the rockers in the evening.   We're at BLT next trip, so we'll have to make it the next one.



Our next World Tour is in Dec. @ VWL, then Aulani in Feb., 2012, then back to The World in May (SSR) and Dec. , 2012.  See you sometime in the Rockers!


----------



## dreamlinda

Dizny Dad said:


> Our next World Tour is in Dec. @ VWL, then Aulani in Feb., 2012, then back to The World in May (SSR) and Dec. , 2012.  See you sometime in the Rockers!



Always interesting when you see your schedule on someone's post ~ we are Dec. in VWL, and Feb '12 at Aulani.  Guess we are both brilliant planners


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Our next World Tour is in Dec. @ VWL, then Aulani in Feb., 2012, then back to The World in May (SSR) and Dec. , 2012.  See you sometime in the Rockers!



Aulani looks great.  We loved Vero Beach resort right on the Atlantic, and I bey Aulani is just as pretty on the Pacific.  We plan to do an adults only trip one day.


----------



## bdtracey

Our Disney resale offer just went in for ROFR yesterday so our fingers are crossed that we'll be able to join all you fine folk in the next month or so...but hopefully less :


----------



## tjhsr

bdtracey said:


> Our Disney resale offer just went in for ROFR yesterday so our fingers are crossed that we'll be able to join all you fine folk in the next month or so...but hopefully less :



Welcome Home you won't find a better place to talk about SSR.


----------



## nukker7

bdtracey said:


> Our Disney resale offer just went in for ROFR yesterday so our fingers are crossed that we'll be able to join all you fine folk in the next month or so...but hopefully less :



Welcome Home! We'd love to have you!

Good Luck!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Found this thread at bottom of page 2 - we all must be sleeping in the rockers watching the new pool fill . . . 

Let's get this thread going, and each other dreaming . . . Anybody looking to put the Paddock on their request list next time you book an SSR stay?  DW and I stayed in the Paddock a couple of years ago and found the quiet pool to be delightful with very little usage.  I think that will all change now.  This should also improve the feelings one gets when assigned to The Carousel!


----------



## franandaj

I've got three trips in the planning stages, but it's not until the third one that I'm actually planning on staying at SSR.   

This October we are rounding out our stay at all the WDW DVC properties, by trying the BCV & VWL. We've stayed at the hotels before there was DVC so we're definitely looking forward to the Villas.  Next May we're bringing a friend who has never been to WDW and will try to save points by staying in the 1 br units that have 2 bathrooms. So it isn't until our December 2012 for Christmas decorations that we will finally get to return to SSR.

I really wish we had more time to spend at WDW!


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

We'll be at SSR October 7 - 13 (only 84 more work days!)  Can't wait!!


----------



## uicbear

Dizny Dad said:


> Found this thread at bottom of page 2 - we all must be sleeping in the rockers watching the new pool fill . . .
> 
> Let's get this thread going, and each other dreaming . . . Anybody looking to put the Paddock on their request list next time you book an SSR stay?  DW and I stayed in the Paddock a couple of years ago and found the quiet pool to be delightful with very little usage.  I think that will all change now.  This should also improve the feelings one gets when assigned to The Carousel!



I was going to put in for the Paddock as my top request, due to the pool and the bus stop, but looking at the pics, it's the pools only 3.5 feet deep and that's by the slide.  So now I'm back to thinking the Gradstand or the Springs, with the Grandstand in the lead.  It's nice to have such a tough choice.


----------



## Blondie1973

On our first family trip to WDW and as our inaugral DVC members, we stayed in both the AKL and SSR. 

I wasn't sure at first but out of the 2, I'd have to say that SSR was my favorite. We stayed at the Springs and were across the street from the pool and a hop, skip and jump from the bus stop. I don't think we could have planned that better if we tried. 

We originally were registered for a Studio, and prior to our visit, we tried to upgrade but were told there weren't any available. However when we checked in, they were able to upgrade us without any issue. 

We're planning a vow renewel in 2012 and inviting several family members/friends to join us and our pick will be the SSR.


----------



## KT27

My husband is home on R & R from Afghanistan and because we never know when he will arrive we decided to drive from TX.  Stopped in Destin/FT Walton beach area for 3 nights and stayed at Sheraton Fourpoints on the Beach.

Checked in to SSR on Sunday, got a 1 bedroom across from the Grandstand Pool.  I requested higher floor & Grandstand Area.  Grandstand pool was very busy Sunday afternoon but quieted down the last few days.  We are here till Sunday.  I love this section, first time staying here.

Did EPCOT on Monday, Typhoon Lagoon today with EMH and will do Blizzard Beach tomorrow.  

Ate at Rainforest Cafe, Wolfgang Puck Express, Earl of Sandwich, Pepper Market, Nine Dragons, and Artist's Palette so far.  Snack selections seem to be slim at AP unless you want candy or a bakery item.  Did the regular dining plan the first two nights, my daughter flew in yesterday and we switched to the quick service plan.  Tuesday we had to get new room keys for the switch and had to go back 3 times because the computers were being upgraded.  

Mousekeeping must have thought we were checking out on Tuesday (split reservation because of dining plan) because we came back to our room and they were asking why we didn't check out, we got a full cleaning with linens being changed, which was fine with us.

Swam in the main pool last evening and it was busy but not overly crowded. 

I love having our own car, and not having to worry about suitcase weights.  The drive wasn't as bad as I thought.  I planned ahead with audio books, snacks, candy & drinks.

Will report back with the rest of our trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Blondie1973 said:


> We're planning a vow renewel in 2012 and inviting several family members/friends to join us and our pick will be the SSR.



A great choice and congratulations on your anniversary.  How many years are you celebrating?


----------



## Dizny Dad

KT27 said:


> My husband is home on R & R from Afghanistan . . . . . . . . . . . .



We all gather around you both with THANKS for the service your husband is providing for our freedom and for the emptiness you have accepted in his absence.

May God bless you both and keep you both safe.

Hey, gang, let's all sprinkle some Pixie Dust on them for love, luck, and a World of Blessings!


----------



## kikiq

*KT27* -  Thank you


----------



## LoveMickey

Just found this thread.  

We're going in December and have requested Grandstand, near the pool.  We are also going next May and I'll be calling next week for a THV.

Is there a separate thread on THV or do we use this thread for info.  

Thansk


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Dizny Dad said:


> We all gather around you both with THANKS for the service your husband is providing for our freedom and for the emptiness you have accepted in his absence.
> 
> May God bless you both and keep you both safe.
> 
> Hey, gang, let's all sprinkle some Pixie Dust on them for love, luck, and a World of Blessings!



Yes  Thank you And many blessings to your family  Glad youhad such a great trip


----------



## bnk1120

I'm so excited to stay at ssr for the first time this July! I subscribed to this thread a while ago because I love looking at the pictures. Now I get will get to experience the beauty myself. My home resort is vwl and I love that i can get away from the craziness of the parks there. I'm looking forward to doing the same at ssr.


----------



## Dizny Dad

bnk1120 said:


> I'm so excited to stay at ssr for the first time this July! I subscribed to this thread a while ago because I love looking at the pictures. Now I get will get to experience the beauty myself. My home resort is vwl and I love that i can get away from the craziness of the parks there. I'm looking forward to doing the same at ssr.



After your early morning visit to the Hot Tub, take coffee in hand and find a rocker on the lake looking over at DTD; sit a spell, enjoy the early birds, plan the day, and launch yourself from there . . .


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Dizny Dad:*
I second that! Those rockers are the best. DH/I spent time there during the morning and at night watching the Characters In Flight go up/down. Loved that view!


----------



## notaclue

I Book He Pays said:


> *Dizny Dad:*
> I second that! Those rockers are the best. DH/I spent time there during the morning and at night watching the Characters In Flight go up/down. Loved that view!



Where is this pix shot from?  How did we miss that?  We were in the Springs and took the boat to DTD numerous times but I don't remember this scene anywhere and I thought the only rockers were out front of the Artist's Palette.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*notaclue:*
There are more rockers on the walking path by Congress Pool. This photo was taken inside the pool area by the tables/umbrellas looking toward DTD. When I was there last month there was a total of six rockers. Since that area is a smoking section the chairs were moved quite a bit to be close to the ash trays. Hope this helps.


----------



## nukker7

Man do I miss it......It's been a whole month since we have been there.  Gotta find a way to get back soon.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*nukker7:*
I agree with you 100 percent! I loved SSR, the surroundings, close to DTD, the openness, walking paths, water fountains, pools (CP was my favorite), villa layout, the CM's, etc. It was awesome and I did not want to leave after two weeks. Hope you get back there soon!


----------



## notaclue

After only 2 weeks home we are SO ready to go back.  We have 200 pts and will have another 200 in August and they are just 'burning a hole in my pocket'.  Totally fell in love with SSR.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

OK, I know this is a "feel the love" thread, but is complaining forbidden?
Don't you all agree AP really needs a new way of ordering, paying, getting food?  It is a terrible system.
I haven't stayed there since the last two trips, but from what I read, it is still the same, true?
I tried to just get a cup of tomato mozzarella salad, which are premade and in the case.  A CM stands behind the case.  NO, can't ask her for it.  Go over there, stand in line, while others debate for 20 minutes what they will order, etc.  Of course, that happens everywhere, fine.  Order.  Go stand in line to pay over there.  The CM at the register is also ringing gift shop merchandise, etc, answering questions, etc.  Another 20 minutes.  Pay, get a buzzer.  Wait45 minutes while they cook the flatbreads and other orders put in ahead of mine.  (I am really mad at this point.)  Finally, my ticket comes up, and the CM reaches her hand in the case and gets my tomato mozzarella salad that has been there all this 85 minutes!!!!!  How much more rediculous can you get than that.  It could have just been handed to me 85 minutes earlier, but for that stupid system.
Doesn't it infuriate you all too?!!!


----------



## notaclue

Yeah it can be kind of a hassle and I keep bumping into people.  The gal at the cash register on our last visit said she usually works at OKW and she likes it better because they don't have to ring up food, but then OKW doesn't have a counter service either.  At least the food is pretty good at SSR; we loved their flatbreads (which I can't find at home).  Waiting 85 minutes for a premade salad is rediculous.  Was it even chilled?


----------



## Doug7856

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> OK, I know this is a "feel the love" thread, but is complaining forbidden?
> Don't you all agree AP really needs a new way of ordering, paying, getting food?  It is a terrible system.
> I haven't stayed there since the last two trips, but from what I read, it is still the same, true?
> I tried to just get a cup of tomato mozzarella salad, which are premade and in the case.  A CM stands behind the case.  NO, can't ask her for it.  Go over there, stand in line, while others debate for 20 minutes what they will order, etc.  Of course, that happens everywhere, fine.  Order.  Go stand in line to pay over there.  The CM at the register is also ringing gift shop merchandise, etc, answering questions, etc.  Another 20 minutes.  Pay, get a buzzer.  Wait45 minutes while they cook the flatbreads and other orders put in ahead of mine.  (I am really mad at this point.)  Finally, my ticket comes up, and the CM reaches her hand in the case and gets my tomato mozzarella salad that has been there all this 85 minutes!!!!!  How much more rediculous can you get than that.  It could have just been handed to me 85 minutes earlier, but for that stupid system.
> Doesn't it infuriate you all too?!!!



I agree, AP needs some major design changes. It's been bad since day 1.


----------



## AirGoofy

We just eat at Turf Club and avoid AP.  It is not a good system.  If we want QS, we walk/ boat to DTD for Earl of Sandwich.  It is the best QS.  That is one of the perks of SSR - easy access to DTD.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Plusses and minuses everywhere!

I also think a better way could be found for AP, when it comes to _the paying _(but the food is great!).  _The getting _is about the same everywhere.  Roaring Fork at VWL is 1/3 the size, has only two registers, and is just as chaotic as AP in the mornings.  

And try getting thru the queues at the Poly at breakfast; who does that kid belong to . . . .


----------



## Ms. WDW

Can't wait; 8 more days and I'll be at SSR!!

One question for you all.  I have a studio for the first time over near the Carriage House (I hope ) and will more than likely need the laundry facilities.  Where in that area can I find the laundry room?  And...for those who have used the facilities what's the best time to go?

Don't have a 1 Bedroom for this trip; it was a spur of the moment trip to meet up with my brother and his family!


----------



## Doug7856

Dizny Dad said:


> Plusses and minuses everywhere!
> 
> I also think a better way could be found for AP, when it comes to _the paying _(but the food is great!).  _The getting _is about the same everywhere.  Roaring Fork at VWL is 1/3 the size, has only two registers, and is just as chaotic as AP in the mornings.
> 
> And try getting thru the queues at the Poly at breakfast; who does that kid belong to . . . .



Very true Dizny Dad!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Ms. WDW said:


> Can't wait; 8 more days and I'll be at SSR!!
> 
> One question for you all.  I have a studio for the first time over near the Carriage House (I hope ) and will more than likely need the laundry facilities.  Where in that area can I find the laundry room?  And...for those who have used the facilities what's the best time to go?
> 
> Don't have a 1 Bedroom for this trip; it was a spur of the moment trip to meet up with my brother and his family!


If you're staying in the Springs area, the laundry room is in the building by the High Rock Springs pool.  I believe it is the next door down from the Community Hall.

We usually throw things in the wash while we're at the pool.

If you get assigned a different section, the laundry rooms will be adjacent to the quiet pools.  It hadn't occurred to me, but I guess people in Paddock and Carrousel have had to take their laundry to the main pool during the Paddock pool construction.  I don't think I would have been a happy camper lugging my suitcase quite that far to do laundry.  It probably means the laundry room there has been more crowded than typical, as well.


----------



## Ms. WDW

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> If you're staying in the Springs area, the laundry room is in the building by the High Rock Springs pool.  I believe it is the next door down from the Community Hall.
> 
> We usually throw things in the wash while we're at the pool.
> 
> If you get assigned a different section, the laundry rooms will be adjacent to the quiet pools.  It hadn't occurred to me, but I guess people in Paddock and Carrousel have had to take their laundry to the main pool during the Paddock pool construction.  I don't think I would have been a happy camper lugging my suitcase quite that far to do laundry.  It probably means the laundry room there has been more crowded than typical, as well.



Thanks for the information!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Plusses and minuses everywhere!
> 
> I also think a better way could be found for AP, when it comes to _the paying _(but the food is great!).  _The getting _is about the same everywhere.  Roaring Fork at VWL is 1/3 the size, has only two registers, and is just as chaotic as AP in the mornings.
> 
> And try getting thru the queues at the Poly at breakfast; who does that kid belong to . . . .



But, the Poly has Tonga Toast.


----------



## franandaj

Ooops! Posted on the wrong thread hope no one saw that!


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> But, the Poly has Tonga Toast.



And Dole Whips!


----------



## notaclue

And the chaos and noise.  Can't forget the noise.  Nothing relaxing about the GCH at Poly.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Got my Tonga Toast this trip.  It was WONDERFUL!   (Homer drool and the like)

For the SSR lovers who logged into my webcam while we were there, I am sorry about the quality of the connection.  I don't know if it was ustream or the Disney connection, but, it wasn't good.


----------



## yaksack

Does anyone have any pictures of the treehouse villas they can share?


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> And Dole Whips!



I asked DW to take a picture of me with my head under Dole Whip machine.  She wouldn't.  Maybe oldest dd will.


----------



## CarolB

I did a quick search, but can't find what I am looking for.  I have never been to SSR, just passed by on the DTD boat from FQ.

I am not staying at SSR, but I do have a facial scheduled for the morning of one of my days next week (birthday gift - yeah). My question is about bus transportation.  Can you tell me what stop I exit for the Spa?  It appears that there are several stops/areas around the resort.  Staying at the Pop, so planing to take a bus to a park, then switching to the SSR bus from there (no car this trip).  Just need to know how the bus stops work, and if there is a "name" or section I need to look for.  If it's simply - get off at that first stop and you will be there - that's even better.
Thanks!


----------



## tjhsr

The Springs stop. Go over to the pool up the steps to your left and you will  be right in front of the Spa. The pool is just across the street. Enjoy!


----------



## mamaprincess

CarolB said:


> I did a quick search, but can't find what I am looking for.  I have never been to SSR, just passed by on the DTD boat from FQ.
> 
> I am not staying at SSR, but I do have a facial scheduled for the morning of one of my days next week (birthday gift - yeah). My question is about bus transportation.  Can you tell me what stop I exit for the Spa?  It appears that there are several stops/areas around the resort.  Staying at the Pop, so planing to take a bus to a park, then switching to the SSR bus from there (no car this trip).  Just need to know how the bus stops work, and if there is a "name" or section I need to look for.  If it's simply - get off at that first stop and you will be there - that's even better.
> Thanks!



Stop at the Springs.  Oops, see someone has given you a thorough answer.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

tjhsr said:


> The Springs stop. Go over to the pool up the steps to your left and you will  be right in front of the Spa. The pool is just across the street. Enjoy!



And I believe that Springs is the very last stop.


----------



## dvc4life

Dizny Dad said:


> We all gather around you both with THANKS for the service your husband is providing for our freedom and for the emptiness you have accepted in his absence.
> 
> May God bless you both and keep you both safe.
> 
> Hey, gang, let's all sprinkle some Pixie Dust on them for love, luck, and a World of Blessings!




Amen.


----------



## franandaj

yaksack said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the treehouse villas they can share?



Here are some pictures from our unit in Jan 2010, we were in one of the accessible units.




































For whatever reason I didn't take any pictures of the bedrooms  

Hope these pictures help!  If stopher1's life has calmed down some I know he has some nice ones from his stay around the same time as well.


----------



## supersuperwendy

The time is getting closer to book our trip for next summer.  I am so hoping to be able to snag a treehouse!!!  If I am successful what do you suggest I request?  My parents will be bringing their minivan so the bus isn't too important.   We do like the boat to DTD can you request a waterview?   Or is somewhere along the edges more peaceful?


----------



## tjhsr

franandaj said:


> Here are some pictures from our unit in Jan 2010, we were in one of the accessible units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I didn't take any pictures of the bedrooms
> 
> Hope these pictures help!  If stopher1's life has calmed down some I know he has some nice ones from his stay around the same time as well.



Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Dan Stephens

I need help with info on the walking paths between SSR and DTD. There are two, right? I have walked the one that goes from SSR along Buena Vista Drive (I think) and ends up at the marketplace. I'm thinking the other is closer to the Westside, but don't know where it begins or ends or how long it is (or, really, even if it exists). Can anyone help?


----------



## tjhsr

There is another path. Its behind the Golf club house theres a bridge you walk over then go left you will see the path. 5-10 minute walk to the Westside.


----------



## Dan Stephens

tjhsr said:


> There is another path. Its behind the Golf club house theres a bridge you walk over then go left you will see the path. 5-10 minute walk to the Westside.



Ok, thanks. And am I correct that the bridge/club house is down by the south loop of the THV's, close to the south bus stop?


----------



## Doingitagain

tjhsr said:


> There is another path. Its behind the Golf club house theres a bridge you walk over then go left you will see the path. 5-10 minute walk to the Westside.



We walked this from the THV, and I think we had to go on a road that was marked "service road only".


----------



## dizzydrop

I'm so excited...only 12 weeks and 4 days until our trip to SSR at a THV for 9 nights.  It can't come fast enough but I'm ready now!!!


----------



## mamaprincess

Everytime I see picture of the tree houses, I want to be in them; not in the summer though...insects have to be a real factor.


----------



## eaj1228

I was thinking about booking a spa package for myself and my 11 year old niece for when we are at SSR in November.  Can anyone share their experience at the SSR spa?


----------



## franandaj

eaj1228 said:


> I was thinking about booking a spa package for myself and my 11 year old niece for when we are at SSR in November.  Can anyone share their experience at the SSR spa?



I'm not sure that I would go for one of their packages.  I think they try to group together some of the easiest treatments into the packages and not the best ones.  I would order a la carte.  My favorite treatment is one that you can not get many place else.  They have a tub with a reverse vacuum that they run across all you muscles under water.  It is an exquisite treatment.  I like to get a full body massage and then do the hydrotherapy treatment.  You need a bathing suit and I keep the skimpiest suit (that I would never be caught dead in public wearing) in our OL just for this treatment.

I've also done the Mystic Forest Therapy, or something like that, but thought that the massage part was not fulfilling enough.  I highly recommend the Hydrotherapy tub!


----------



## Dizny Dad

The water is in!  Grab your water wings and meet me in front of the Paddock Grill . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFjF-0k9Els


----------



## Disney_Mama

Thanks Dizny Dad for that great video.  Can't wait to jump in in July.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*Dizny Dad:*
I'm ready! 
Thanks for posting the link. Awesome!


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> The water is in!  Grab your water wings and meet me in front of the Paddock Grill . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFjF-0k9Els



Got them ready for Oct.  Now where are the rockers going


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Looking for hints to enjoy our SSR vacation???????
Thanks.


----------



## tjhsr

Turf Club prime rib,Spa,pools,DTD,golf and rocking chairs.


----------



## maciec

chip&dale&fun said:


> Looking for hints to enjoy our SSR vacation???????
> Thanks.


 
nothing that you don't already know. Just go and relax and if you have reservations about the resort go with an open mind.  I never wanted to stay there even though we owned there and now it's one of my favorites.  We love the boat rides to DTD.


----------



## I Book He Pays

*chip&dale&fun:*


> Looking for hints to enjoy our SSR vacation???????


You will love SSR. DH/I spent two weeks there in May and loved it.

Our favorites...
- Sitting in a rocking chair with a view of DTD.
- Pool hopping during our non-park days.
- Able to walk to DTD or take a boat.
- Walking around the resort and enjoying the scenery.

We also ate at the Turf Club (prime rib.. yum!) and had plenty of counter service meals from Artist's Palette. Food was good and no complaints.

Just go with the flow and enjoy your vacation. I hope you'll enjoy SSR as much as DH/I did. Wish I was there now.


----------



## Havana

We just adopted a dog from a shelter this weekend and gave her the formal name of Saratoga Springs.  We will call her Sara for short. 

We knew we wanted to use a disney name somehow with our next dog's name  and this fit her perfectly! 

Too bad our last name doesn't start with an R or we could call her SSR


----------



## dbs1228

This is for all the SSR experts, we are going in Feb. for 10 nights at THV and my parents want to meet up with us, they are trying to get an exchange in through RCI for SSR studio or 1 bedroom, is there any requests area wise that we/they should make so that we are as close as possible to them walking distance?  If they cannot trade in I have offered to get them a studio just not sure of the layouts or what to ask for.  We plan to have most meals together in the THV's.  Any feed back is appreciated.

Denise


----------



## tjhsr

dbs1228 said:


> This is for all the SSR experts, we are going in Feb. for 10 nights at THV and my parents want to meet up with us, they are trying to get an exchange in through RCI for SSR studio or 1 bedroom, is there any requests area wise that we/they should make so that we are as close as possible to them walking distance?  If they cannot trade in I have offered to get them a studio just not sure of the layouts or what to ask for.  We plan to have most meals together in the THV's.  Any feed back is appreciated.
> 
> Denise



Wish I could give you the building number. But the Grandstand section and its the first building thats not next to the pool. The path from the THV goes right next to this building. But it would depend on where your THV is as to how long of a walk it would be. If near the entrance a bit of a walk. Near the pool not to bad. Hope this helps. You really need a map is see.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

tjhsr said:


> Wish I could give you the building number...


The building closest to the THV path is in the Grandstand section and has room numbers 9101-9436.

You can see the layout on these two maps:


----------



## tjhsr

Thats it.  We were there in May and i don't pay much attention to building numbers after check-in. I did walk over to THV's short walk across the golf course and walked the loop not a real long walk.


----------



## dbs1228

Thank you all, the maps really help!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Dizny Dad said:


> The water is in!  Grab your water wings and meet me in front of the Paddock Grill . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFjF-0k9Els



Sounds like a plan!  Thanks for posting this


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Thanks for all the hints for enjoying SSR.  We actually are not heading to the parks at all.  == blacked out days for us.  So we are planning on relaxing.  Perhaps we will try the SPA for a special treat.  And we have never eaten in the Turf Club -- so that will be on the list.

Pool Hopping - something also to think about seriously as I love CSR.

Weeeee....can I leave now?


----------



## AirGoofy

chip&dale&fun said:


> Weeeee....can I leave now?



You have my permission.  Those tickers are just so cruel.  100 days to go.  When will it end.  Aaaaaaaagh


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

chip&dale&fun said:


> And we have never eaten in the Turf Club -- so that will be on the list.


The lunch and dinner menus are different.  We personally enjoy the dinner menu much better.


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Dizny Dad said:


> The water is in!  Grab your water wings and meet me in front of the Paddock Grill . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFjF-0k9Els



Gee thanks....when is it Open????


----------



## yaksack

The resort seems very spead out.   We have a DD10 (almost 11), DD6 and DD1.5.  We are all staying a treehouse.  Are we going to be able to walk to a pool or drive?


----------



## dwelty

yaksack said:


> The resort seems very spead out.   We have a DD10 (almost 11), DD6 and DD1.5.  We are all staying a treehouse.  Are we going to be able to walk to a pool or drive?



There is a really nice quiet pool in the middle of the treehouse section.


----------



## AirGoofy

yaksack said:


> The resort seems very spead out.   We have a DD10 (almost 11), DD6 and DD1.5.  We are all staying a treehouse.  Are we going to be able to walk to a pool or drive?



You can also ride down on a boat to the main pool, and your older children can enjoy the water slide and community hall.


----------



## my3princes

yaksack said:


> The resort seems very spead out.   We have a DD10 (almost 11), DD6 and DD1.5.  We are all staying a treehouse.  Are we going to be able to walk to a pool or drive?





We had a villa that had access just across the street to the pool.  Awesome location.  We did have a car, but the bus stop was close and so was a boat launch.


----------



## tjhsr

Paddocks pool is open http://www.facebook.com/DisneyVacationClub


----------



## chip&dale&fun

tjhsr said:


> Paddocks pool is open http://www.facebook.com/DisneyVacationClub


Thanks....
Cannot wait.


----------



## Va-NanaTink

Hi!  Just found this area!  We are owners at SSR as well and love it!  I've always liked the Grandstand area, but my, that Paddock pool looks wonderful!!  Can't wait until our trip in October to check it out!!!


----------



## notaclue

Does anyone have a pix or info on the new counter service place at the new pool?  Just wondering what they offer.  TIA.


----------



## mamaprincess

Finally have our THV booked for June 3rd -June 8th!!!  I'm trying to get my requests together.  I'd like to be close to the boat dock with a water view if possible.  How are the insects during the summer?


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Just back from SSP and stayed at the Paddock - ground floor - right next to the pool.....a step away from the slides!!!! I could touch them from our room.  (ok maybe not quite). 

And they have packed a lot of twists into that one slide (I know...hic!).

The pool itself is shallow - I am not sure it is more than 4 feet at the deepest area.  And so clean.  Lifeguards very attentive.  

The play area is cute - various buckets that dump water on the kids....fun to watch.  And the cast that was having 4th of July events - Trivia - contests etc were so energetic....

Apologies that I did not bring back the menu from the pool bar.....They serve breakfast and a lunch/dinner.  The breakfast had a breakfast sandwich and I thought I saw french toast - as well as pasteries.  The lunch/dinner was chicken and burgers.  The pool bar was open at 7:00 for those who wanted a snack and coffee and it is was pleasant that time of day.  The slides do not open until 10:00 --- as I found out one morning when I bounded out at 7:00 am...silly me. It was clearly posted on the sign.

In addition to the fill-your-own mug - they had a selection of beers - not as much as the Main bar and two frozen drinks.  

We love the bridge that connects the Paddock to the Springs Area and would walk over there for a better food selection.  Or suggest sandwiches and fruit you bring youself.  (so sorry - a bit of a food snob here). Yes, I understand it is hard to drag the kids away from the pool....

The Paddock Pool is not shaded - there is a small covered area right by the food service/bar area, but the number of people seeking shelter outnumber the number of chairs that can fit, even with folks sharing tables.  And it is hot this time of year.  Hence another reason to sneak some shade in the room or at the Springs pool area and resturant.

I liked the new locking gates.  The control is higher than the top of the gate (maybe 5 feet) so the little ones will need to be with older kids or adults to gain access to the pool.   

If/when I remember - I'll post some pics. 

We did not eat at the Turf club - did not work into the schedule, but we did take a walk round and the cast was very friendly and explained the meny and offerings.  The bar area was busy with folks escaping the heat and playing pool, but there were enough tables for all to have their turn.

Any other questions?


----------



## chip&dale&fun

mamaprincess said:


> Finally have our THV booked for June 3rd -June 8th!!!  I'm trying to get my requests together.  I'd like to be close to the boat dock with a water view if possible.  How are the insects during the summer?



As I said, we just returned and did not have any issues with insects.  Granted, it has been dry for a while and has just started raining again, but Disney does have an insect control program - think mosquitos.....We went for walks in the morning as well as the evening and took pictures around the lakes.  We did not notice any insect pests at all.....granted we live in Florida so we are used to bugs, but I think there were less than there are at home.  So, book the water view and enjoy.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the report chip&dale&fun!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I know this might have been A&A, but could I ask again?  We are planning to bring our family of 10, which is 6 adults (all couples) and 4 kids, probably in 2013, which will make the youngest aged 3.  I think we can bring one extra small child.  

Anyway, please don't flame - I was just wondering if those who have stayed in the THV feel like there is enough space for that many people to enjoy being together, or should we perhaps book that for the kids and grandkids and get our own studio at Grandstand?


----------



## mamaprincess

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I know this might have been A&A, but could I ask again?  We are planning to bring our family of 10, which is 6 adults (all couples) and 4 kids, probably in 2013, which will make the youngest aged 3.  I think we can bring one extra small child.
> 
> Anyway, please don't flame - I was just wondering if those who have stayed in the THV feel like there is enough space for that many people to enjoy being together, or should we perhaps book that for the kids and grandkids and get our own studio at Grandstand?



I've never stayed in one but I'd imagine that a party of 10 would require more than 2 bathrooms.  We are just 5 and absolutely need 2 bathrooms if we want to make it anywhere on time.


----------



## scotlass

The new pool looks AMASING !!

Cant wait till October and our first stay at SSR.
I havent made a request for where to stay and after readin the thread and seein the new pool Im gonnae just leave it and see where we end up.....Im pretty sure we will be happy anywhere !!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just saw that DVCNews has a picture of the Paddock grill menu:

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/news/1627-paddock-grill-menu


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just saw that DVCNews has a picture of the Paddock grill menu:
> 
> http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/news/1627-paddock-grill-menu



Thanks for posting the menu - I'll be there in January!


----------



## my3princes

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I know this might have been A&A, but could I ask again?  We are planning to bring our family of 10, which is 6 adults (all couples) and 4 kids, probably in 2013, which will make the youngest aged 3.  I think we can bring one extra small child.
> 
> Anyway, please don't flame - I was just wondering if those who have stayed in the THV feel like there is enough space for that many people to enjoy being together, or should we perhaps book that for the kids and grandkids and get our own studio at Grandstand?




We had 7 in our THV and had plenty of room.  Granted we love to camp and there are times that we've packed 11 into our 30 ft camper with one tiny bathroom.  typically we're not all in the villa unless we're sleeping.  My kids prefer not sleeping together so at times we've put the extra furniture cushions on the floor to give them more space.


----------



## rentayenta

The pool looks like so much fun! Wonder if they'll do the pool parties?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mamaprincess said:


> I've never stayed in one but just the I'd imagine that a party of 10 would require more than 2 bathrooms.  We are just 5 and absolutely need 2 bathrooms if we want to make it anywhere on time.



I never thought about bathrooms, only chairs!  That is something to consider.



my3princes said:


> We had 7 in our THV and had plenty of room.  Granted we love to camp and there are times that we've packed 11 into our 30 ft camper with one tiny bathroom.  typically we're not all in the villa unless we're sleeping.  My kids prefer not sleeping together so at times we've put the extra furniture cushions on the floor to give them more space.



I was thinking we could do it if we "old people" took the queen sleeper and let the young couples have the private bedrooms, with the grandkids in the bunk room.  We could put one with us, and one extra on the floor.  It just looks like a great place for family time, but I don't want to overdo the family time and be sorry later.


----------



## kritter

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just saw that DVCNews has a picture of the Paddock grill menu:
> 
> http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/news/1627-paddock-grill-menu



Thanks,, for posting looks GREAT!!


----------



## AirGoofy

scotlass said:


> The new pool looks AMASING !!
> 
> Cant wait till October and our first stay at SSR.
> I havent made a request for where to stay and after readin the thread and seein the new pool Im gonnae just leave it and see where we end up.....Im pretty sure we will be happy anywhere !!!



You won't be happy at Carousel.  It is the only one without some type of pool.  And, it is a really long walk to AP.  The Paddock pool and bus stop will be the best options.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

When I talked to MS to make my Jan 2012 reservations I requested Congress Park Downtown Disney view .... she laughed and said that was the most popular request.  Maybe with the new feature pool more families with kids will be requesting that area?


----------



## bnk1120

I thought I read somewhere that the CP pool will be closed in August. Does anyone know the actual closing date if this is true? Thanks.


----------



## tjhsr

bnk1120 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the CP pool will be closed in August. Does anyone know the actual closing date if this is true? Thanks.



Should close Aug.1st and reopen around Sept.2nd.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone. We are planning our very first WDW trip Oct 7-14th and staying at your beloved SSR. It is just me and DBF so I was considering requesting CP with DTD view (I think that's right?), but I'm also considering rolling the dice with no requests and seeing what we get. Since we've never been at all...what could the harm be?? Any thoughts?

I've spent the last month or so reading this entire thread and finally came to the end!! I feel so accomplished!! Loving all your insights and feel like I know the regulars just by reading!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> . . . . . . . . but I'm also considering rolling the dice with no requests and seeing what we get. Since we've never been at all...what could the harm be?? Any thoughts? . . . . . . .



A bad room at SSR is better than a great room at work.

(Are there really any BAD rooms at SSR?)


----------



## kikiq

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. We are planning our very first WDW trip Oct 7-14th and staying at your beloved SSR. It is just me and DBF so I was considering requesting CP with DTD view (I think that's right?), but I'm also considering rolling the dice with no requests and seeing what we get. Since we've never been at all...what could the harm be?? Any thoughts?



My DH and I are CP DTD fans, but we are not park commandos and spend time in our villa.  My neighbor's DH likes the Carousel section because he always drives and it is the easiest section to get out and into with a car.  He also doesn't spend much time in the villa also being a golfer as well as a park commando.  We haven't "rolled the dice" YET.  How much time are you spending in your villa?  Are you "balcony" folks?  Are you pool people?  More importantly...are you rocking chair people?


----------



## notaclue

We love the Springs because of the close proximity to the main pool and the restaurants.  Plus you can just walk out the back of the hospitality house and there is the boat to DTD.  Can't beat the convenience.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Did someone mention the Rocking Chairs ?


----------



## Kathymford

I am definitely on board with these famous rocking chairs. I will pool some, but the DBF will not. We will not be park commandos; we won't do rope drop; we still want this to feel like a vacation after all!! 

You all just have me so excited to stay at SSR!


----------



## Havana

We really enjoyed Congress Park for the DTD views on our last trip. I am going to try for Grandstands next time so we can look at the golf course.


----------



## franandaj

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone. We are planning our very first WDW trip Oct 7-14th and staying at your beloved SSR. It is just me and DBF so I was considering requesting CP with DTD view (I think that's right?), but I'm also considering rolling the dice with no requests and seeing what we get. Since we've never been at all...what could the harm be?? Any thoughts?
> 
> I've spent the last month or so reading this entire thread and finally came to the end!! I feel so accomplished!! Loving all your insights and feel like I know the regulars just by reading!!



I've only stayed at SSR once (well Grandstand and the THV).  I didn't know about requests and rolled the dice.  We were in a very nice room at the Grandstand with a pool view.  I liked it.

However, the other thing I was going to point out is that I noticed your ticker and that you are a So Cal local.   You might also want to come over and join this thread

D23 Expo Thread

as you will be attending.  Not sure if you went to the first one, but those of us on this thread are getting mighty excited about the show!


----------



## Kathymford

franandaj said:


> However, the other thing I was going to point out is that I noticed your ticker and that you are a So Cal local.   You might also want to come over and join this thread
> 
> D23 Expo Thread
> 
> as you will be attending.  Not sure if you went to the first one, but those of us on this thread are getting mighty excited about the show!



Thanks for the link! I found the thread once, but I tried to start at the beginning and it was just too big!! I'll check it out!

Are most people going all 3 days? We haven't really decided which day, but probably won't do all 3. We did go last time and loved it; especially the Toy Story 3 sneak peak!


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> Did someone mention the Rocking Chairs ?



Someone just had to mention rocking chairs we still have 80 days to go and i really miss those chairs


----------



## rkmassa

We have never stayed at SSR, but we are hoping to next July. I know the resort is big and spread out, but wondering what to compare it to......bigger than CBR or POR.....and by a lot?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> I am definitely on board with these famous rocking chairs. I will pool some, but the DBF will not. We will not be park commandos; we won't do rope drop; we still want this to feel like a vacation after all!!
> 
> You all just have me so excited to stay at SSR!



Take the boat "up river" to Port Orleans some morning or afternoon and enjoy the grounds and food court.  At the Sassagoula Floatworks and Food Factory at the Port Orleans French Quarter the Beignets are life changing!  Don't miss them!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i am so happy that we bought SSR last year! we bought it site unseen and it has been wonderful so far. i took my son by myself there when he was 17 months old this past december. the resort was perfect. the trip was a tough one since i was alone but everything about the resort made the trip a good one. 

on my last day i became VERY ill and cast member jill helped me out BIG TIME. sent me to the airport in a cab after sitting with my toddler for a long time so i could be alone in a private bathroom that she took me to. jill works at the front and is often seen dressed in old-time resort wear. she's amazing. the following month DH was with me and we stayed in the THV (we brough along my aunt, uncle, and their three kids too). as soon as i got off magical express i walked straight into the lobby and hoped to see jill. she was there and i just had to hug her and thank her again and introduce her to DH. she told us if we needed anything to let her know. we told her that this time we'd be ok. yeah, well, 5 second later we realized that we left our stroller on magical express! DUH! never fear! jill was there with a loaner until they could get the stroller. 

i've had lovely service at other DVC resorts and will stay other places but SSR has a special place in my heart! baby #2 will be arriving in november and we've already booked his first trip for may 2012. we're going to blow it out and stay at the THV. yes, i know, it'll just be me, DH, DS(will be just under 3) and a 6-ish month old. but it'll be a nice treat and we won't disturb any neighbors in case we're up in the middle of the night. 

anyway, this was an incredibly long-winded way to say i love SSR


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Kathymford said:


> but I'm also considering rolling the dice with no requests and seeing what we get. Since we've never been at all...what could the harm be?? Any thoughts?/



  Don't do it!!!!!!     You'll end up in the Carousel area, otherwise known as "No Man's Land", unless of course you don't care where you land!

I've never made request at any DVC resorts, never had a problem with views, floors etc., that it until I booked at SSR!  2 times in a row I ended up in Carousel, view of the parking lot, road and guard gate, twice! Very Dismal, not to mention you are far away from everything, the boat, the Turf Club, The Artist Palette!  The next 3 times I booke SSR, I requested Congress Park, DTD view and I got it all 3 times.  The balcony  is important to us, we like to keep the doors open and have coffee out there, the view of DTD Disney both day and at night is great.  We like the quiet pools, and we have friends who golf, so we dont spend too much time in the villa but I like walking around the landscaping to the boats/main pool etc. and Carousel just feels too removed from everything!

If I got Carousel again, I wouldn't pitch a fit, it's not the kind of person I am but I would think twice about booking at SSR again!


----------



## nuts

BEASLYBOO said:


> Don't do it!!!!!!     You'll end up in the Carousel area, otherwise known as "No Man's Land", unless of course you don't care where you land!



Carousel is no longer no mans land. With the new pool at the Paddock so close, this area might actually enter civilization


----------



## jrbarnes

I also have to say we love CP with a DTD view.  It is so relaxing to sit on the balcony.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

nuts said:


> Carousel is no longer no mans land. With the new pool at the Paddock so close, this area might actually enter civilization


 I'll take your word for it, but I'm not tempting fate, the addition of a pool, not enough to convince me!


----------



## Dizny Dad

BEASLYBOO said:


> I'll take your word for it, but I'm not tempting fate, the addition of a pool, not enough to convince me!



I think we should now think of the far building in the Grandstand as being in "no man's land".  I may be mistaken, but I think it is now farther from a pool/snack bar than other buildings.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> I think we should now think of the far building in the Grandstand as being in "no man's land".  I may be mistaken, but I think it is now farther from a pool/snack bar than other buildings.



We stayed in that last Grandstand building in Dec 09.  My neighbor and I were visiting our DDs in the WDW CP on her points so we were in a studio.  I can attest to the LONG walk to the laundry room by the Grandstand pool...OY, getting up early...COLD, walking with a large heavy bag of laundry.  However, we had a nice balcony view.






And you are close to the THVs


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kikiq said:


> However, we had a nice balcony view.


I don't care if I'm in no man's land as long as I have a view like that! Love it!
Parking lot and guard gate, not so much!


----------



## AirGoofy

BEASLYBOO said:


> :
> If I got Carousel again, I wouldn't pitch a fit, it's not the kind of person I am but I would think twice about booking at SSR again!



If that was an actual, working free carousel over in the Carousel, then it would be worthwhile.    I don't see that one happening anytime soon.


----------



## yaksack

bnk1120 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the CP pool will be closed in August. Does anyone know the actual closing date if this is true? Thanks.



What is the CP pool?


----------



## tjhsr

yaksack said:


> What is the CP pool?



The Congress Park quite pool. Oh it also rockers


----------



## yaksack

We are staying in the treehouse villas.  Would the closing of the Congress Park pool affect us?


----------



## Kathymford

BEASLYBOO said:


> Don't do it!!!!!!     You'll end up in the Carousel area, otherwise known as "No Man's Land", unless of course you don't care where you land!
> 
> I've never made request at any DVC resorts, never had a problem with views, floors etc., that it until I booked at SSR!  2 times in a row I ended up in Carousel, view of the parking lot, road and guard gate, twice! Very Dismal, not to mention you are far away from everything, the boat, the Turf Club, The Artist Palette!  The next 3 times I booke SSR, I requested Congress Park, DTD view and I got it all 3 times.  The balcony  is important to us, we like to keep the doors open and have coffee out there, the view of DTD Disney both day and at night is great.  We like the quiet pools, and we have friends who golf, so we dont spend too much time in the villa but I like walking around the landscaping to the boats/main pool etc. and Carousel just feels too removed from everything!
> 
> If I got Carousel again, I wouldn't pitch a fit, it's not the kind of person I am but I would think twice about booking at SSR again!



Ok, you convinced me!! I was already leaning this way anyway, and you just pushed me over the edge. Is there a time period I should put this request in? My trip isn't until October. Also, does a higher floor made a difference with view at all? Thanks!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Kathymford said:


> Ok, you convinced me!! I was already leaning this way anyway, and you just pushed me over the edge. Is there a time period I should put this request in? My trip isn't until October. Also, does a higher floor made a difference with view at all? Thanks!


 I would call and make my request now, and as far as the floor, well that's your preference, I personally always request 2nd floor or higher.  I like a balcony!


----------



## Kathymford

BEASLYBOO said:


> I would call and make my request now, and as far as the floor, well that's your preference, I personally always request 2nd floor or higher.  I like a balcony!


Thanks so much!! Just put in my requests. I truly love all the advice given on these boards!!


----------



## maciec

yaksack said:


> We are staying in the treehouse villas. Would the closing of the Congress Park pool affect us?


 
no. you are at one end of the resort and congress park is at the other end.


----------



## tjhsr

yaksack said:


> We are staying in the treehouse villas.  Would the closing of the Congress Park pool affect us?



THV's have there own pool. And the Grandstand section pool is not to far from THV's.  And as stated before the CP pool is at the other end of the resort. But the Paddock pool and main pool will be very busy.


----------



## tjhsr

I can't see any tables with umbrella's in any of the Paddock pool pictures? Or maybe i just missed them. I can't image there aren't some. Does someone have a picture showing them?


----------



## tjhsr

Any recent pictures of the pool ?


----------



## Chernadan

Hooray for SSR lovers thread. Sometimes I think SSR gets a bad rap but I dearly love it. Saratoga Springs is where I was born and when Diz offered this up on DVC I snapped at the chance and I couldn't be happier. Love all the great pics, off to go oogle some more!


----------



## bnk1120

I subscribed to this thread about a year ago. I loved looking at all the pics! Well I am here right now hanging out at high rock springs pool. Just love the resort!! My dh was hesitant about staying here, but now he is saying he wouldn't mind adding on here! We really love the laid-back feeling and the walk to dtD is awesome. Just thrilled to be at ssr!!!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just back from another wonderful stay at SSR.  My home resort and my favorite.  First time visiting in the summer.  OMG the crowds.  I knew it was going to be busy but wow.  Only went to Epcot and Sorin had a two hour wait when we returned with our fast passes.  Thank goodness for Kim Possible.  That kept my DD 12 and 16 ammused for hours while DH and I enjoyed World Showcase.  DTD at night was also a zoo.  Best part of the vacation was spending the day at the Grandstand pool.  Met a wonderful lady from Boston.  Spent hours talking to her in the pool.  Wishing I was still there.  Already planning my next stay.


----------



## kimpossible

Hi-

We will be staying at SSR for the first time in a few weeks.  Just wondering if I made the right choices for room request.  I requested Paddock and Springs (but noticed they pot Springs first).  Thinking about canceling Springs request and asking for Paddock and near pool.  What do you think?  Is the Springs an okay request to have as well?  CP pool will be closed at that time so that is out.  We are in a studio and will be using the wahers/dryers by the pool.  We also typicall stay at BWV and hate the bus service there, so better busstop location might be nice...any suggestions.


----------



## notaclue

We've never tried the Paddock area; we're Springs lovers.  IMHO you can't beat the Springs for location.  Right across the street from the food court/restaurants, shops, main pool, laundry, bus stop, and the boat to DTD.  We have always been pleased with the bus service at SSR, and the Turf Club restaurant is a hidden gem.  The main pool has lots of activites all day.  The resort is very quiet in the rooms and the grounds are spacious and not crowded.


----------



## sarahk0204

kimpossible said:


> Hi-
> 
> We will be staying at SSR for the first time in a few weeks.  Just wondering if I made the right choices for room request.  I requested Paddock and Springs (but noticed they pot Springs first).  Thinking about canceling Springs request and asking for Paddock and near pool.  What do you think?  Is the Springs an okay request to have as well?  CP pool will be closed at that time so that is out.  We are in a studio and will be using the wahers/dryers by the pool.  We also typicall stay at BWV and hate the bus service there, so better busstop location might be nice...any suggestions.



For bus stop, we liked the Grandstand section - first on, first off, and we never had to stand.  There is a nice pool and water play area there, and the walk to the main building was pretty short.


----------



## maciec

kimpossible said:


> Hi-
> 
> We will be staying at SSR for the first time in a few weeks. Just wondering if I made the right choices for room request. I requested Paddock and Springs *(but noticed they pot Springs first*). Thinking about canceling Springs request and asking for Paddock and near pool. What do you think? Is the Springs an okay request to have as well? CP pool will be closed at that time so that is out. We are in a studio and will be using the wahers/dryers by the pool. We also typicall stay at BWV and hate the bus service there, so better busstop location might be nice...any suggestions.


 
Where did you see that they put the Springs first? Was it on your confirmation e-mail or letter or did you see it online?  I made a request, but it's not showing up.


----------



## kimpossible

It was in my confirmation email.  There is a link to see more info and that is where it was.


----------



## notaclue

My request was on the confirmation email also.  It said something like 'guest requests Springs'.  If it's not on your confirmation you might should call DVC (800-********) and make sure they have your request noted.


----------



## kritter

dumbo_buddy said:


> i am so happy that we bought SSR last year! we bought it site unseen and it has been wonderful so far. i took my son by myself there when he was 17 months old this past december. the resort was perfect. the trip was a tough one since i was alone but everything about the resort made the trip a good one.
> 
> on my last day i became VERY ill and cast member jill helped me out BIG TIME. sent me to the airport in a cab after sitting with my toddler for a long time so i could be alone in a private bathroom that she took me to. jill works at the front and is often seen dressed in old-time resort wear. she's amazing. the following month DH was with me and we stayed in the THV (we brough along my aunt, uncle, and their three kids too). as soon as i got off magical express i walked straight into the lobby and hoped to see jill. she was there and i just had to hug her and thank her again and introduce her to DH. she told us if we needed anything to let her know. we told her that this time we'd be ok. yeah, well, 5 second later we realized that we left our stroller on magical express! DUH! never fear! jill was there with a loaner until they could get the stroller.
> 
> i've had lovely service at other DVC resorts and will stay other places but SSR has a special place in my heart! baby #2 will be arriving in november and we've already booked his first trip for may 2012. we're going to blow it out and stay at the THV. yes, i know, it'll just be me, DH, DS(will be just under 3) and a 6-ish month old. but it'll be a nice treat and we won't disturb any neighbors in case we're up in the middle of the night.
> 
> anyway, this was an incredibly long-winded way to say i love SSR



Glad that you met Jill!! We love Jill!! She is AWESOME!! She recently got a new job so she will not be at SSR, she is now working with conventions @ WDW!!


----------



## notaclue

Another super person to meet is Bruce.  He's just adorable and he always has a pocket full of fast passes to give away or something special for you.  Bruce is like everyone's favorite relative who has invited you to his lovely home for a visit and wants to make you happy.


----------



## kritter

notaclue said:


> Another super person to meet is Bruce.  He's just adorable and he always has a pocket full of fast passes to give away or something special for you.  Bruce is like everyone's favorite relative who has invited you to his lovely home for a visit and wants to make you happy.


----------



## kimpossible

Can you refill your mug at the Grandstand pool?


----------



## supersuperwendy

kimpossible said:


> Can you refill your mug at the Grandstand pool?



Yes...it has shorter hours then artist palette though


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wish I was there refilling my mug now . . . . .


----------



## yaksack

We will be staying at the THV 8/15-8/20.  Can anyone post some cool pics to help get my kids excited?  Any idea how far the bar is from the villas?


----------



## maciec

there are some on pg 80 of this thread


----------



## mamaprincess

yaksack said:


> We will be staying at the THV 8/15-8/20.  Can anyone post some cool pics to help get my kids excited?  Any idea how far the bar is from the villas?



There is a link to a really great video tour of a THV on page one 1st post of this thread below the pictures.


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad said:


> Wish I was there refilling my mug now . . . . .



...me too!


----------



## Suellen

So we are heading down in just a couple of weeks for a stay at SSR.  We usually requests Springs because my girls just love to swim so much it is much easier to be right near the main pool (slide and all ya know!) so we have that request on our room.  However.... I didn't realize Paddock Pool was open already.  One of the reasons that SSR is our last choice is we find the Artist Pallette to be a lousy option for QS and I think the menu looks more in lines with what we like at the Paddock Grill.... 

So thoughts on the new pool vs. the springs pool?  

Either way we are all so excited for our trip!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

We changed our treehouse to a 2 bedroom lock off...I requested Congress Park!  I just love the beauty of SSR and want more of it!!  I'm excited to stay in a 2 bedroom again.  I think we'll try a treehouse in the future..but not yet!  I told my guide I could easily live at SSR and told him I'm jealous that he gets to work there!  Do they still do movies at High Rock Springs?


----------



## tjhsr

supersuperwendy said:


> We changed our treehouse to a 2 bedroom lock off...I requested Congress Park!  I just love the beauty of SSR and want more of it!!  I'm excited to stay in a 2 bedroom again.  I think we'll try a treehouse in the future..but not yet!  I told my guide I could easily live at SSR and told him I'm jealous that he gets to work there!  Do they still do movies at High Rock Springs?



The movies were running in May. And don't forget the rockers at CP


----------



## KT27

supersuperwendy said:


> We changed our treehouse to a 2 bedroom lock off...I requested Congress Park!  I just love the beauty of SSR and want more of it!!  I'm excited to stay in a 2 bedroom again.  I think we'll try a treehouse in the future..but not yet!  I told my guide I could easily live at SSR and told him I'm jealous that he gets to work there!  Do they still do movies at High Rock Springs?



Movies were running in June as well as a campfire with smores!


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

We just got back on Friday from 6 nights at Congress Park.  This was our first stay this long at SSR.  It was great for the most part.  The only bad part was that the Congress pool closed the day after we got there.  We used both the Springs Pool and the new Paddock pool.  They are both very nice.  The Paddock slide is fun and a little more exciting than the one at the Springs.  The littler kids play area at the Paddock looked like a lot of fun.  I miss a deep pool though - all the new  ones are only about 3.5ft deep.  I know that they do this for safety reasons but it makes it harder to dunk and get a good swim.  The only other comment is there is really no shade at the Paddock Pool.  No tables with umbrellas or anything.  It was rather brutally hot.  

The walk to the main building from Congress Park was fine - didn't take long, about 8-10 minutes.  

We ate at the Turf club - good food, nice servers but they seemed to be a little understaffed.  We didn't eat at Artist palette so I can not comment on that.  The offerings at the Paddock Pool looked good but again we didn't eat there just had a drink.

Overall for our first longer stay, we enjoyed it.  It was more of a non park trip this time.  We had a rental car which I think is an advantage for staying here.  We did take the bus back from the MK one night and it was fine but we were about the last stop.  The bus was there when we went to the bus stop so even without waiting it took about 40 minutes.  If you are going on the bus you need to plan the time.  We normally stay at BCV or BLT so we have gotten spoiled to be able to walk into a park.  We will definitely be coming back again, but will do it when we are not spending a lot of time at the parks and have a car.


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

Suellen said:


> We usually requests Springs because my girls just love to swim so much it is much easier to be right near the main pool (slide and all ya know!) so we have that request on our room.  However.... I didn't realize Paddock Pool was open already.  One of the reasons that SSR is our last choice is we find the Artist Pallette to be a lousy option for QS and I think the menu looks more in lines with what we like at the Paddock Grill....
> 
> So thoughts on the new pool vs. the springs pool?
> 
> Either way we are all so excited for our trip!!



If you stay in the Springs the new pool is just over the walking bridge and easy to get too.  You have the option to go to either pool if you are in the Springs!  There is no shade to sit in at the new pool.  Maybe they will be adding some umbrella's or something but as of now there is nothing.  The kids play area is bigger and more interesting at the Paddock.  The grill looked good but we didn't eat there just had drinks.  My husband and I liked the Springs pool better but I think the kids will like the Paddock better depending on their age.


----------



## Suellen

ppjluvsdvc said:


> If you stay in the Springs the new pool is just over the walking bridge and easy to get too.  You have the option to go to either pool if you are in the Springs!  There is no shade to sit in at the new pool.  Maybe they will be adding some umbrella's or something but as of now there is nothing.  The kids play area is bigger and more interesting at the Paddock.  The grill looked good but we didn't eat there just had drinks.  My husband and I liked the Springs pool better but I think the kids will like the Paddock better depending on their age.



I wondered if this would be the case (easy to get to both!) so thank you for that.  I can't seem to pinpoint on the maps exactly WHERE they put the new pool so it makes it a little bit harder to decide.

We will have a car and plan to do some pool hopping to other resorts ~ we've never really pool hopped as part of being at the onsite pool is being RIGHT there near your room.... so we'll see!

We are so excited just to be there!!  We are doing a "light park" trip too and will likely only visit the parks in the evening during EMH's or at least after 4:00.


----------



## amyy

Is there a laundry area near each of the pools?  Wondered if there is and the pool is being refurbished would the laundry be closed?  We would like to be near DTD.


----------



## Splashboat

Does anyone know when they will be closing the Springs pool for rehab.?


----------



## notaclue

I know for sure there is a nice laundry room right next to the main pool, by the hospitality house.


----------



## amyy

notaclue said:


> I know for sure there is a nice laundry room right next to the main pool, by the hospitality house.



Are there several washers and dryers?  At Kidani there are only 2 regular washers and 1 large.  They were almost always full which was frustrating to walk all the way there and not be able to do laundry.

thanks


----------



## notaclue

I think there are 4 washers and 4 dryers in that laundry room.  Last month we had the whole place to ourselves.  The best part is that they are free.  I love free.


----------



## amyy

notaclue said:


> I think there are 4 washers and 4 dryers in that laundry room.  Last month we had the whole place to ourselves.  The best part is that they are free.  I love free.



We do laundry every couple of days because I only have a few outfits I really like when the weather is hot.  I love free too.  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## eaj1228

Three month left until I am at SSR.  Three months from today I will be checking out of BCV and checking into SSR for my first trip home.  I requested Congress Park and I am dreaming about taking walks to Downtown Disney.  I hope the next three months pass quickly.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

They have laundry at the small pools, too!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eaj1228 said:


> Three month left until I am at SSR.  Three months from today I will be checking out of BCV and checking into SSR for my first trip home.  I requested Congress Park and I am dreaming about taking walks to Downtown Disney.  I hope the next three months pass quickly.



Yay!  Are you a little excited?


----------



## amyy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> They have laundry at the small pools, too!



Thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## disneymom06

Hi, We have rented points and am staying at SSR this Friday.  We will have a 2 bedroom.  I have read many pages but I have a few questions.  How many towels do we get in our room?  I know that we get trash pick up on day 4 but is there somewhere before that I can bring the garbage.  (I find with 4 children that the trash piles up quickly.)

Do I have to pack towels for the pool or are they at the pool? (Usually at POR, I just called housekeeping but I believe that is not an option for me.)

Any other bits of info would be wonderful as we have never stayed at a DVC before. Thanks


----------



## sarahk0204

MAGICFOR2 said:


> They have laundry at the small pools, too!




Yay!  Good to know.

We just couldn't stay away from Disney at Christmas.

Last year we spent 5 nights in a 1BR in the Grandstand section.  We loved it!   We just booked 7 nights for this December and requested Grandstand again, but we only have enough points for a studio.  We've stayed in a studio at BLT and a GVIR at VB, so we'll be fine. 

Disney in December is so totally worth it, and SSR is so pretty at that time.  I wasn't even sad that it was the only resort with availability.  I think that the MS person I talked to thought I would be disappointed, but I am happy to be going back to SSR.


----------



## amyy

We didn't make a room request when we booked.  Will doing on-line check in hurt our chances of asking for something when we check in?  thanks


----------



## Dizny Dad

disneymom06 said:


> . . . .  How many towels do we get in our room?  I know that we get trash pick up on day 4 but is there somewhere before that I can bring the garbage.  (I find with 4 children that the trash piles up quickly.)
> 
> Do I have to pack towels for the pool or are they at the pool? (Usually at POR, I just called housekeeping but I believe that is not an option for me.)
> 
> Any other bits of info would be wonderful as we have never stayed at a DVC before. Thanks



You will get enough towels for the maximum limit of guests in the room you are assigned to, i.e. studios get four (4) sets, and so on.

There is a garbage/trash depository on every floor.  It will be marked by a small sign by the door.  The door will be unlocked.

Towels are available in large quantity at the pools.  They will be either in free standing kiosks or reachable through a service window in the nearby laundry.

You will find SSR a delight!  Have the kids search out the hidden Mickeys.  With three pools with kids play areas, along with a great quiet pool at Congress Park, swimming will be cool (literally, in December!)  the Hot Tubs are HOT, and relaxing - don't miss them.

And try your hand at one of the many rockers around the property.  Grab one, hold on, and rock your cares away!


----------



## sarahk0204

amyy said:


> We didn't make a room request when we booked.  Will doing on-line check in hurt our chances of asking for something when we check in?  thanks




Are you DVC?  If so, here is what we did for our past two trips.

For our SSR trip last December, I called MS and requested Grandstand.  I checked in online, and we got Grandstand.

For our VB/AKV/BLT trip in June, I called MS and requested a room near an elevator for DH's back problems and easier access to the smoking area for DMIL.  I checked in online, and my request was honored at all three resorts.


----------



## yaksack

We leave for the THV in 6 days (including today).


----------



## AirGoofy

yaksack said:


> We leave for the THV in 6 days (including today).



Jealous.

Congrats.  Have a great trip.


----------



## scotlass

DH called today to pay our balance,so even tho we are now pennyless  I am......


----------



## my3princes

yaksack said:


> We leave for the THV in 6 days (including today).



I'm totally jealous here.  My 13 year old ds asked the other day when we could go back to THV's.  We loved it there.


----------



## disneymom06

Dizny Dad said:


> You will get enough towels for the maximum limit of guests in the room you are assigned to, i.e. studios get four (4) sets, and so on.
> 
> There is a garbage/trash depository on every floor.  It will be marked by a small sign by the door.  The door will be unlocked.
> 
> Towels are available in large quantity at the pools.  They will be either in free standing kiosks or reachable through a service window in the nearby laundry.
> 
> You will find SSR a delight!  Have the kids search out the hidden Mickeys.  With three pools with kids play areas, along with a great quiet pool at Congress Park, swimming will be cool (literally, in December!)  the Hot Tubs are HOT, and relaxing - don't miss them.
> 
> And try your hand at one of the many rockers around the property.  Grab one, hold on, and rock your cares away!



Thank you, I was having trouble finding space for 6 pool towels.  I hope that we do get Congress Park, it sounds like a great location, and I love that there is a quiet pool near.

The kids love looking for Hidden Mickeys.  I laugh when they look for them even when we are not in Disney.   Only 3 more days, I can't wait to get to SSR!!!!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I wish I was at SSR right now.


----------



## amyy

sarahk0204 said:


> Are you DVC?  If so, here is what we did for our past two trips.
> 
> For our SSR trip last December, I called MS and requested Grandstand.  I checked in online, and we got Grandstand.
> 
> For our VB/AKV/BLT trip in June, I called MS and requested a room near an elevator for DH's back problems and easier access to the smoking area for DMIL.  I checked in online, and my request was honored at all three resorts.



We are DVC members (since Feb).  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

supersuperwendy said:


> I wish I was at SSR right now.



Me too!!!


----------



## scotlass

Afer readin the thread I realise requesting a room would be a good idea.

DH called yesterday to pay our balance but he had no idea where to ask for so said near the food court,bus and pool !!!

Is this even possible ?


----------



## Dizny Dad

scotlass said:


> Afer readin the thread I realise requesting a room would be a good idea.
> 
> DH called yesterday to pay our balance but he had no idea where to ask for so said near the food court,bus and pool !!!
> 
> Is this even possible ?



If the CM is doing their job and knows the resort, they would have entered "The Springs"  for your desired area.


----------



## scotlass

Dizny Dad said:


> If the CM is doing their job and knows the resort, they would have entered "The Springs"  for your desired area.



Is this a good thing ??

sorry, I *have* read all the recommendations on here but the resort is so big Im confused !!


----------



## maciec

This is our 2nd time staying at SSR even though it's our home resort.  We are staying in a grand villa and soooooo incredibly excited to do.  We stayed in the Grandstands last year (as we requested).  This year we requested to stay in the Springs so that we could be closer to both of the theme pools.  We will also have a car.  

My question is, have you ever NOT gotten what you requested at SSR?


----------



## Dizny Dad

scotlass said:


> Is this a good thing ??
> 
> sorry, I *have* read all the recommendations on here but the resort is so big Im confused !!



The Springs is a fine area, close to all of the hub bub . . . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

maciec said:


> . . . . . My question is, have you ever NOT gotten what you requested at SSR?



Yes, but we have never been disappointed with the alternative offering.


----------



## AirGoofy

scotlass said:


> Is this a good thing ??
> 
> sorry, I *have* read all the recommendations on here but the resort is so big Im confused !!



If you want to be by the main pool, food court, community hall, then yes, the Springs is a good choice.  There are multiple bus stops at SSR, with the last one being the Springs for travel to the parks.   The bus may be a little more crowded when you get on, depending on your travel dates.


----------



## scotlass

AirGoofy said:


> If you want to be by the main pool, food court, community hall, then yes, the Springs is a good choice.  There are multiple bus stops at SSR, with the last one being the Springs for travel to the parks.   The bus may be a little more crowded when you get on, depending on your travel dates.



Thank you.

We are going Oct 7th - 21 st , not peak time so hopefully ok.


----------



## AirGoofy

scotlass said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We are going Oct 7th - 21 st , not peak time so hopefully ok.



We've been then and it wasn't a problem.  I remember the buses at the value resorts.  The most packed SSR bus never looked like that.  If you are worried, you can always walk/ bus to DTD and catch a bus there to a theme park, but we never had a bus too filled in the morning at SSR.


----------



## scotlass

AirGoofy said:


> We've been then and it wasn't a problem.  I remember the buses at the value resorts.  The most packed SSR bus never looked like that.  If you are worried, you can always walk/ bus to DTD and catch a bus there to a theme park, but we never had a bus too filled in the morning at SSR.



We dont mind standin if we have to.
We also have a car so if its bad we can always drive.

I am super excited about staying here....


----------



## Godprincess

I am so happy to be a proud owner of SSR. I never been to WDW, and I am exhausted already from anticipating our trip. I have 370 days before my dreams come true. So Celebrate with me and the years too...I AM SO EXCITED.......................................................


----------



## supersuperwendy

Godprincess said:


> I am so happy to be a proud owner of SSR. I never been to WDW, and I am exhausted already from anticipating our trip. I have 370 days before my dreams come true. So Celebrate with me and the years too...I AM SO EXCITED.......................................................




Wow..first visit! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## kikiq

Godprincess said:


> I am so happy to be a proud owner of SSR. I never been to WDW, and I am exhausted already from anticipating our trip. I have 370 days before my dreams come true. So Celebrate with me and the years too...I AM SO EXCITED.......................................................



Welcome Home!


----------



## Kathymford

Godprincess said:


> I am so happy to be a proud owner of SSR. I never been to WDW, and I am exhausted already from anticipating our trip. I have 370 days before my dreams come true. So Celebrate with me and the years too...I AM SO EXCITED.......................................................



I'm glad I'm not the only one!! My first visit EVER in less than 60 days!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

First . . . *Godprincess & Kathymford* . . Welcome Home!

Yes the first visit is always an eye opener, so fresh, so exciting, and generates such plans for the next trip; but just wait as you become more experienced with WDW.  The richness of the experience begins to develop; you will know what "not to miss" and what to do occationally; you will learn the ins and out (like ADRs 6 months out); and the ups and downs (not sure there are any downs?).

DW and I love SSR when we need to separate ourselves from the center of the crowd.  It has such great open spaces and a great finished feel to the grounds.  With just a short walk to DTD, SSR offers interesting shopping (the most important thing), and rockers for those not looking to pound the store floors.

Enjoy the dream, enjoy the stay, and enjoy the planning for the next big trip!


----------



## Kathymford

Dizny Dad said:


> First . . . *Godprincess & Kathymford* . . Welcome Home!
> 
> Yes the first visit is always an eye opener, so fresh, so exciting, and generates such plans for the next trip; but just wait as you become more experienced with WDW.  The richness of the experience begins to develop; you will know what "not to miss" and what to do occationally; you will learn the ins and out (like ADRs 6 months out); and the ups and downs (not sure there are any downs?).
> 
> Enjoy the dream, enjoy the stay, and enjoy the planning for the next big trip!



I'm just glad I found these boards before going. I won't be as lost now!! Gotta love the DIS and everyone here!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Kathymford said:


> . . . . . . Gotta love the DIS and everyone here!


----------



## disneymom06

Just want to thank everyone for your wonderful suggestions. We arrived yesterday at 11:30AM.  (Long Drive).  I had requested Congress Park for the quiet pool and the DTD view, but were told that the pool was closed.  I was assured that I would not be disappointed with the room I was getting.  I was NOT!!!!  We are in the Paddock section, looking over the water, steps away from the new pool.  It is awesome.  The children spent hours in the pool today. The slide is wonderful. (They do need some shade but the trees will grow, so hopefully....)

Forgot to add, the room was ready at 11:30AM.  We were unpacked by 1PM, napped from the long drive, went to dinner and then DTD.  Kids then had to go in the pool. It was the best first day.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

disneymom06 said:


> Just want to thank everyone for your wonderful suggestions. We arrived yesterday at 11:30AM.  (Long Drive).  I had requested Congress Park for the quiet pool and the DTD view, but were told that the pool was closed.  I was assured that I would not be disappointed with the room I was getting.  I was NOT!!!!  We are in the Paddock section, looking over the water, steps away from the new pool.  It is awesome.  The children spent hours in the pool today. The slide is wonderful. (They do need some shade but the trees will grow, so hopefully....)
> 
> Forgot to add, the room was ready at 11:30AM.  We were unpacked by 1PM, napped from the long drive, went to dinner and then DTD.  Kids then had to go in the pool. It was the best first day.



Sounds perfect!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

disneymom06 said:


> Just want to thank everyone for your wonderful suggestions. We arrived yesterday at 11:30AM.  (Long Drive).  I had requested Congress Park for the quiet pool and the DTD view, but were told that the pool was closed.  I was assured that I would not be disappointed with the room I was getting.  I was NOT!!!!  We are in the Paddock section, looking over the water, steps away from the new pool.  It is awesome.  The children spent hours in the pool today. The slide is wonderful. (They do need some shade but the trees will grow, so hopefully....)
> 
> Forgot to add, the room was ready at 11:30AM.  We were unpacked by 1PM, napped from the long drive, went to dinner and then DTD.  Kids then had to go in the pool. It was the best first day.



That sounds WONDERFUL and I'm completely jealous!!!


----------



## Suellen

We are heading down next Sunday... can you give us the general vicinity of your room... like you dont' have to post the specific number but maybe a range or a building in Paddock? 

How close are you to the main pool and does it even matter?  Do you have to go the lobby area for anything with the QS right there?

TIA for any help you can offer!!

Can't wait to get there next week!!

Would it be odd if we brought an umbrella for shade?


----------



## kimpossible

disneymom06 said:


> Just want to thank everyone for your wonderful suggestions. We arrived yesterday at 11:30AM.  (Long Drive).  I had requested Congress Park for the quiet pool and the DTD view, but were told that the pool was closed.  I was assured that I would not be disappointed with the room I was getting.  I was NOT!!!!  We are in the Paddock section, looking over the water, steps away from the new pool.  It is awesome.  The children spent hours in the pool today. The slide is wonderful. (They do need some shade but the trees will grow, so hopefully....)
> 
> Forgot to add, the room was ready at 11:30AM.  We were unpacked by 1PM, napped from the long drive, went to dinner and then DTD.  Kids then had to go in the pool. It was the best first day.


----------



## wdwnomad

Knock, knock!  Hi neighbors.  I just moved in with a purchase of 150 points.  Not going to be using my points until next year but wanted join the club.  I am very excited about purchasing here!


----------



## marie1981

AirGoofy said:


> We've been then and it wasn't a problem.  I remember the buses at the value resorts.  The most packed SSR bus never looked like that.  If you are worried, you can always walk/ bus to DTD and catch a bus there to a theme park, but we never had a bus too filled in the morning at SSR.



unfortunatly, you cannot catch a bus to a theme park from Downtown. 
You can only go to hotels from there.


----------



## franandaj

wdwnomad said:


> Knock, knock!  Hi neighbors.  I just moved in with a purchase of 150 points.  Not going to be using my points until next year but wanted join the club.  I am very excited about purchasing here!



 Welcome Home!  It's a wonderful resort!  You'll love it there!


----------



## AirGoofy

marie1981 said:


> unfortunatly, you cannot catch a bus to a theme park from Downtown.
> You can only go to hotels from there.



I never noticed that.  (Not my usual route.)  Thanks for clarification.


----------



## marie1981

No problem ! They did that because they do not want people to park Downtown for free and then, take the bus to go to the parks....


----------



## Blondie1973

wdwnomad said:


> Knock, knock!  Hi neighbors.  I just moved in with a purchase of 150 points.  Not going to be using my points until next year but wanted join the club.  I am very excited about purchasing here!



Welcome home!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

marie1981 said:


> unfortunatly, you cannot catch a bus to a theme park from Downtown.
> You can only go to hotels from there.



Yep, we got caught trying to do that one after our MK bus didn't come for an hour one time - took the time to walk over there, only to find out that wouldn't work.   We walked to the West Side and got a ride to TTC.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Bump.  

Hey, how's the food at the new Paddock Pool?


----------



## maciec

Dizny Dad said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hey, how's the food at the new Paddock Pool?


 
Well, if no one answers you between now and 10/16, I'll let you know!  61 days and counting


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Dizny Dad said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hey, how's the food at the new Paddock Pool?



We went to visit the pool, yesterday, but didn't eat there.  I was impressed with the menu, though.  I was thinking it would essentially be the Hurricane Hanna's menu, but they have a nice variety of stuff.

I didn't have my camera with me, want to take a picture of the menu for AllEars.  Here's what I remember, though.

1/3 lb bacon cheeseburger
Chicken Sandwich
Chopped salad with chicken
Grilled Veggie Sandwich
Herb-Crusted Fish Sandwich

There was also a breakfast menu.  It looked similar to the Artist's Palette items.

Now that you've placed the thought in my head, we're on our way there right now for lunch.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*BirdsOfPreyDave* - Make me hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Lunch at the Paddock Grill was pretty darn excellent, actually.  We tried the Spice-crusted fish sandwich (mine sans bun and mayo) and the chicken chop salad.  Both were fantastic.

The fish was grilled to perfection and excellently seasoned.  (Don't be thrown by the word "crusted."  It wasn't at all overpowering.  The sandwich is served with Cilantro Mayonnaise and a dollop of slaw.  It comes with either fries or veggie slaw.  We both opted for the slaw.  It was very flavorful, and I really enjoyed it.  It isn't your typical mayo-based slaw.  More like an oil and vinegar sauce.

The chicken chop salad has mixed greens, diced tomatoes, black beans, cucumber, and grilled corn.  We opted for an olive oil vinaigrette instead of the menu-listed red pepper ranch.

My roommate was most thrilled to see a pool with a coffee machine at the refill station.

_(Click pictures for larger version)_

Overall view of the Paddock Grill




The beverage refill area




Sodas




Coffee and Hot Chocolate




Condiments




The Menu




Spice-Crusted Tuna Sandwich with Veggie Slaw




Chicken Chop Salad


----------



## tjhsr

Thanks for the update.


----------



## maciec

mouth watering!  sounds really good!  thanks


----------



## Dizny Dad

*BirdsOfPreyDave *- Hey, thanks for the story line and pictures!  I know that it is an effort to provide such things to those of us just lurking through the thread.

Thanks.  I look forward to participating in such cool culinary delights during our next SSR trip!


----------



## kimpossible

Can't wait to try that tuna sandwich when we get down there Friday.


----------



## tjhsr

Has anyone heard anything about umbrella's for the table's at the Paddocks pool?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

tjhsr said:


> Has anyone heard anything about umbrella's for the table's at the Paddocks pool?


They're really needed.  Only about half the tables at the grill are under the shade of the roof.  The others are *scorching!*


----------



## beachclub

Just curious if the Paddocks are now a hot spot....What was once a area that alot hated due to its long walking distance and view of the eyesore
Peach or whatever color it is building that took you out of the disney 
magic and gave you a hint of the real world. 
Is it a desirable building now that it has the cool pool?
Perhaps if it is I can finally get a chance to stay in Congress Park in October...
Heres to hoping


----------



## heathers4um

Hiya all 

I just booked a last minute trip back to the world and couldnt be more excited! 

For those who are familiar with me, you know I bought DVC last year at this time and we went home for the first time for my 40th bday in Oct/Nov. There was also a trip a few months later and we went back in Feb/Mar...and now as you can see its rounding back again to that time and I was feeling the itch.   Each trip is only 5-6 days but I feel grateful to be able to keep going back 2-3x a year! 

So, we decided on SSR since it allowed us to stay another full day. The other option we had was AKV savannah view but I couldnt see me being ok with just 4 nights, so back to SSR we are going! We loved it there so no compaints! 

My question is, we stayed in the Springs last time it was awesome! And while I didnt put in a request yet, I was wondering if I should, or should I leave it up to the DVC Gods to put us where they want us? Is there a bad area I should be warned about?


----------



## tjhsr

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> They're really needed.  Only about half the tables at the grill are under the shade of the roof.  The others are *scorching!*



Maybe Jim Lewis has them


----------



## tjhsr

heathers4um said:


> Hiya all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, we stayed in the Springs last time it was awesome! And while I didnt put in a request yet, I was wondering if I should, or should I leave it up to the DVC Gods to put us where they want us? Is there a bad area I should be warned about?



The Carousel section.


----------



## maciec

tjhsr said:


> Maybe Jim Lewis has them


 
soooo bad! lol!


----------



## JESW

Heading to SSR tomorrow!!  Which building would be the best?  It's been a couple of trips and I can't remember???

Thanks!

Jill...who will be getting up at 4 a.m. for our ride to the airport...yawn..


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> Maybe Jim Lewis has them



Part of his severance package?


----------



## tjhsr

JESW said:


> Heading to SSR tomorrow!!  Which building would be the best?  It's been a couple of trips and I can't remember???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jill...who will be getting up at 4 a.m. for our ride to the airport...yawn..



Congress Park would be my first choise


----------



## makthompson

tjhsr said:


> The Carousel section.



so you do or dont want to stay in the Carousel section??


----------



## tjhsr

makthompson said:


> so you do or dont want to stay in the Carousel section??


 
I don't want to stay in The Carousel its over in a corner and its a long walk to anything. Not that some of the buildings in other section's don't have a long walk to pools or the Carriage house there just nothing else there. It would be the last section i would want.


----------



## maciec

We liked the Grandstands because it was close to the boat dock and first pick up on the bus route.


----------



## tjhsr

maciec said:


> We liked the Grandstands because it was close to the boat dock and first pick up on the bus route.



We stayed in the Grandstand section in May and had a really good time. We had our twin DGC who are only 2-1/2 and they had a lot of fun playing in the water area and pool. We didn't do any parks just relaxed around the pool We are now trying to decide what section we will really want in Oct. its great to have so many options now


----------



## RLRDA

Just back from our first stay in a THV . We tried the new Paddock pool one afternoon and really enjoyed it. My DH noticed that the new pool is open 7am to midnight while the High Rock pool is open 10a to 10p . I wonder why the difference? 

All-in-all a great trip! Time to change my countdown for next year


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

RLRDA said:


> Just back from our first stay in a THV .


We were in a tree house last week, too.  I wonder if we were neighbors?  We checked out of 7016, yesterday.


----------



## Suellen

Just checked in today!  Beautiful view from our room and I believe we are close to both pools but definitely High Rock.

We played at the paddock pool while waiting for our room - I took lots of pictures including the menu for lunch and dinner.  

We haven't set up the computer yet but I'll share the photos once we hook up!


----------



## RLRDA

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> We were in a tree house last week, too.  I wonder if we were neighbors?  We checked out of 7016, yesterday.



We were in 7009....the pathway right next to the first bus stop. We checked out Friday. We rented a car for the first time - have always used the buses. I don't think we would have like it as much without the rental.

I actually saw a car from RI parked near the boat dock area. Anyone from the DIS?? I only noticed the Jeep because it was the same car/color I drive.


----------



## heathers4um

Many thanks for this! So I will call and tell them I dont want Carousel, and request either Congress Park or Grandstands! 




tjhsr said:


> I don't want to stay in The Carousel its over in a corner and its a long walk to anything. Not that some of the buildings in other section's don't have a long walk to pools or the Carriage house there just nothing else there. It would be the last section i would want.


----------



## heathers4um

Ok, so I requested an upper level with a DTD view...

dizneydad and tjhsr sure has gotten me excited about those rockers!  I just spent the last 3 days reading the entire thread, and I am certain I have made the best choice for us. I cant wait to walk to DTD and enjoy the grounds in that area of the resort! And sitting in the hot tub and gazing at the view...cant wait!! Not sure if I could drag myself out there at 630 am but I will be there at some point! 

I did, however, forget to mention we were celebrating my birthday!  I may call back, maybe I wont. Im just feeling incredibly fortunate to get back there so soon! This is becoming a habit, and I can see myself suffering with addonitis until I buy into SSR too!


----------



## tjhsr

heathers4um said:


> Ok, so I requested an upper level with a DTD view...
> 
> dizneydad and tjhsr sure has gotten me excited about those rockers!  I just spent the last 3 days reading the entire thread, and I am certain I have made the best choice for us. I cant wait to walk to DTD and enjoy the grounds in that area of the resort! And sitting in the hot tub and gazing at the view...cant wait!! Not sure if I could drag myself out there at 630 am but I will be there at some point!
> 
> I did, however, forget to mention we were celebrating my birthday!  I may call back, maybe I wont. Im just feeling incredibly fortunate to get back there so soon! This is becoming a habit, and I can see myself suffering with addonitis until I buy into SSR too!



Hope you get your request its great to get a DTD view at least once. We have been lucky a few times to get a great view but we have also gotten parking lot. Funny thing about that was it turned out to be best location for the buses and the pool. Come out the side stairs and you are right in front of the pool and the bus stop. So it wasn't bad. We just enjoy CP because it's a short walk to DTD and easy to walk up to the Carriage house. Oh and enjoy the rockers day or night


----------



## kikiq

Did someone say rockers?!











Wish I was there, well, maybe not NOW, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thanks *kikiq*; great way to start my day.

Look at those rockers; calling to us, with the gentle sound of falling water behind them, a great expanse of water between them and the hub bub of DTD.  Ahaaaaaaaaaaa . . . . . . 

Thanks!


----------



## kikiq

Well, you know...someone said rockers, and I love the rockers.  My DH saw the picture last night and said he wished he could have his morning coffee there.  Rocking, listening to the waves on the shore, watching the birds of the early morning...sighhhh.  

BTW, are there rockers at the new pool?  No umbrellas, but maybe rockers?


----------



## heathers4um

We sure will!  

Sounds like there isnt a bad area in CP, and the parking lot views are probably better than some views elsewhere!   We had a lot view looking towards the bike rentals in the Springs last time but up and over that we could see a bit of DTD. You make do and look at what catches your eye. 



tjhsr said:


> Hope you get your request its great to get a DTD view at least once. We have been lucky a few times to get a great view but we have also gotten parking lot. Funny thing about that was it turned out to be best location for the buses and the pool. Come out the side stairs and you are right in front of the pool and the bus stop. So it wasn't bad. We just enjoy CP because it's a short walk to DTD and easy to walk up to the Carriage house. Oh and enjoy the rockers day or night


----------



## tjhsr

kikiq said:


> Well, you know...someone said rockers, and I love the rockers.  My DH saw the picture last night and said he wished he could have his morning coffee there.  Rocking, listening to the waves on the shore, watching the birds of the early morning...sighhhh.
> 
> BTW, are there rockers at the new pool?  No umbrellas, but maybe rockers?



I can't believe they won't put umbrellas in sometime soon. The pictures look like the tables have the hole in the middle for them. Or I my have to grab one from the main pool and carry it over with a rocker


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> I can't believe they won't put umbrellas in sometime soon. The pictures look like the tables have the hole in the middle for them. Or I my have to grab one from the main pool and carry it over with a rocker



Rockers first please!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Congress Park is a little peace of heaven!!


----------



## DisneyDame27

What does everyone think of the article in the Orlando Sentinal? Arnold Palmer Mngmt will be taking over the golf course in Sept.  Do you think it will have a positive or negative affect on our home resort?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyDame27 said:


> What does everyone think of the article in the Orlando Sentinal? Arnold Palmer Mngmt will be taking over the golf course in Sept.  Do you think it will have a positive or negative affect on our home resort?



Positive! 

Combining the names of Disney and Arnold Palmer can't be anything but a great move, IMHO.

Some have wondered if we will lose our DVC "perk" of golfing rates.  As for looks, you can't move the course.  As for rate perks, perks come and perks go.  I didn't buy at SSR for the rate perks, but I love the look of the area!


----------



## tjhsr

Some have wondered if we will lose our DVC "perk" of golfing rates.  As for looks, you can't move the course.  As for rate perks, perks come and perks go.  I didn't buy at SSR for the rate perks, but I love the look of the area![/QUOTE]


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just excited to share we purchased 60 more points at SSR It is really the best deal out there IMO...we love the resort and have never had an issue getting in anywhere else at 7 mths.


----------



## tjhsr

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just excited to share we purchased 60 more points at SSR It is really the best deal out there IMO...we love the resort and have never had an issue getting in anywhere else at 7 mths.



More points are always a good thing enjoy


----------



## Dizny Dad

*DisneyBride'03* - Workin' you way toward a thousand!!


----------



## ScarletFire

kikiq said:


> Did someone say rockers?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was there, well, maybe not NOW, but you know what I mean.



Thanks for the great photo.  Taking some friends to SSR in October; want to get them psyched!  We requested Congress Park.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

tjhsr said:


> More points are always a good thing enjoy


Thanks....so great to have extra for my Feb weekend!!! I wanted to rid "borrow" out of our DVC vocabulary...



Dizny Dad said:


> *DisneyBride'03* - Workin' you way toward a thousand!!




Thanks...just almost lost my coffee!! 1000..yeah right!! We have another DVC...Diana's Vacation Camper...in WI!!  Its 40 ft long ...permanent...so no need for FW DVC!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyBride'03 said:


> . . . . Thanks...just almost lost my coffee!! 1000..yeah right!! We have another DVC...Diana's Vacation Camper...in WI!!  Its 40 ft long ...permanent...so no need for FW DVC!



DW once caught me saying that to a DVC CM that asked me how many point we had - "workin' my way toward a thousand" seemed to stop him in his line of questioning.  

Do we have 1000 pts?  Just like you, we are workin' our way there; one add-on-itis at a time!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Dizny Dad said:


> DW once caught me saying that to a DVC CM that asked me how many point we had - "workin' my way toward a thousand" seemed to stop him in his line of questioning.
> 
> Do we have 1000 pts?  Just like you, we are workin' our way there; one add-on-itis at a time!



I dont think we will ever make it....lol..or even close...but if DH takes one more "Golf Trip" to SSR and has a 2 bdr all week....for 3 guys!!
Maybe they were hoping "April, May and June" were going to visit! lol
(Lets see what Disney fans know who they are?!)
They always ask that question on the boat from SSR to DTD!

I do like that comment though...would love to see the DVC CM's face after that comment!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyBride'03 said:


> . . . . . . Maybe they were hoping "April, May and June" were going to visit! lol
> (Lets see what Disney fans know who they are?!). . . . . . . .



Daisy Duck's nieces!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK *SSR Lovers *- How many Jockey Jackets are dispayed in the hallway as you leave AP and head to the Turf Club?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Dizny Dad said:


> OK *SSR Lovers *- How many Jockey Jackets are dispayed in the hallway as you leave AP and head to the Turf Club?



ooh thats a good one...hmmmmm...
Good job on the nieces...!

Then surely you know Sleepy Beauty's other 2 names.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dizny dad said:


> ok *ssr lovers *- how many jockey jackets are dispayed in the hallway as you leave ap and head to the turf club?



6??


----------



## Blondie1973

I wanted to say 5.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> OK *SSR Lovers *- How many Jockey Jackets are dispayed in the hallway as you leave AP and head to the Turf Club?



I have walked by them so many times and always look at them but have no idea. Didn't know there would be a test tonight And can i also say its Great to have electric again


----------



## DisneyBride'03

tjhsr said:


> I have walked by them so many times and always look at them but have no idea. Didn't know there would be a test tonight And can i also say its Great to have electric again



Let there be light!!! Sorry for any hardship your area went through! Irene was not pretty!


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> OK *SSR Lovers *- How many Jockey Jackets are dispayed in the hallway as you leave AP and head to the Turf Club?



The jockey shirts/colors?  I'll go with 3.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok...so how many jerseys??? Cant even google for an answer...lol


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...so how many jerseys??? Cant even google for an answer...lol



Three in the first hall way, three in the second, and the bar area is filled with them around the top!

The question was asked not so much to get the answer, but to have everyone close their eyes and reminisce about experience!  

Any excuse for your thoughts to be in WDW is a good one!


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> The question was asked not so much to get the answer, but to have everyone close their eyes and reminisce about experience!
> 
> Any excuse for your thoughts to be in WDW is a good one!



The DisQuote of the decade.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> The question was asked not so much to get the answer, but to have everyone close their eyes and reminisce about experience!
> 
> Any excuse for your thoughts to be in WDW is a good one!



That was good, BECAUSE that's exactly what it did.  I closed my eyes and I could see the first 3. I remember those because when we first visited SSR, he asked about them.  Now every trip he goes back to look at them.  Now I'm going to have to look at the others<G>

We were sitting on our patio the other day at sunset and my DH said, "Let's just close our eyes and pretend we're sitting in the rockers at SSR."


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kikiq said:


> That was good, BECAUSE that's exactly what it did.  I closed my eyes and I could see the first 3. I remember those because when we first visited SSR, he asked about them.  Now every trip he goes back to look at them.  Now I'm going to have to look at the others<G>
> 
> We were sitting on our patio the other day at sunset and my DH said, "Let's just close our eyes and pretend we're sitting in the rockers at SSR."



Ok...DD got us!! I did the same thing....envisioned that whole area...which I love....so spacious, love the registration area..lounge area before AP....seems like yesterday we were there and bought!

SO I was right with 6!!!  Cause I was just counting the hallway area ....


----------



## tjhsr

We were sitting on our patio the other day at sunset and my DH said, "Let's just close our eyes and pretend we're sitting in the rockers at SSR."[/QUOTE]

30 days and I won't have to pretend. Early morning with coffee in hand and those rockers  Or just sit and listen and enjoy looking over at DTD Its relaxing just thinking about.


----------



## tjhsr

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Let there be light!!! Sorry for any hardship your area went through! Irene was not pretty!



We are lucky some people in our county won't get their electric back for a few more days. There were trees down all over the place but no one hurt.


----------



## mecllap

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ooh thats a good one...hmmmmm...
> Good job on the nieces...!
> 
> Then surely you know Sleepy Beauty's other 2 names.....



Aurora Rose?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

tjhsr said:


> We were sitting on our patio the other day at sunset and my DH said, "Let's just close our eyes and pretend we're sitting in the rockers at SSR."
> 
> 30 days and I won't have to pretend. Early morning with coffee in hand and those rockers  Or just sit and listen and enjoy looking over at DTD Its relaxing just thinking about.



Oh that sounds wonderful!  Can I pretend right along with you?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

mecllap said:


> Aurora Rose?



Aurora and Briar Rose!  So next time a Captain CM asks all these questions on one of the boats to DTD...you will know...they seem to ask the same questions...so last trip I looked like a trivia expert


----------



## DisneyBride'03

tjhsr said:


> We are lucky some people in our county won't get their electric back for a few more days. There were trees down all over the place but no one hurt.



That is the important thing...no one was hurt...but what a hardship without electric!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyBride'03 said:


> That is the important thing...no one was hurt...but what a hardship without electric!!



I have never been identified as an "Animal Lover", but I have enough experience to know that the loss of electricity to anyone with a herd is a great concern.  FEMA may bring drinking water in the first few days, but the herd can't go very many days without water!

In my youth I worked in a motor repair shop.  The priority levels were interesting.  When a farmer came in with a water pump for his cattle, all others were put back to "get the herd water" as soon as possible.  Certainly it was not a published fact, but the ownership knew what was important.  Farm animals, and the like, depend on us for food and water, etc.

I suspect there are a few herds that were in the path of the storm.  Pray for those helping to make it all better!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Ok, do you all mind if I go OT and discuss THV and GV's at SSR for a bit? 

Couldnt help myself!

So I am always planning...had it in my mind 2 years ago I wanted to do something at Disney for our 10th anniversary. We rarely celebrate as our DD5 was born on the same date in 2006! Best present ever I get enough trips to Disney that I dont need one day out of the year all about ME...or US..lol

But in 2013 its about us!

Do not want to do the DFTW thing again, thought I did, been there done that, and pricing is a bit different than in 03

I digress..sorry...thinking of hosting a party , our own VR ceremony...either in a THV or Grand Villa...leaning towards THV...and I can book at 11 mths out which will make planning easier than waiting to 7 mths to see IF we can get a GV at AKV...
My best friend and her DH came up with the THV...private..etc...I have never stayed in one yet.

So..anyone here have any expereince with either accomodation...I already love the idea of THV...but enjoy hearing others' thoughts...well..when they are a SSR owner/lover..


----------



## mamaprincess

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Ok, do you all mind if I go OT and discuss THV and GV's at SSR for a bit?
> 
> Couldnt help myself!
> 
> So I am always planning...had it in my mind 2 years ago I wanted to do something at Disney for our 10th anniversary. We rarely celebrate as our DD5 was born on the same date in 2006! Best present ever I get enough trips to Disney that I dont need one day out of the year all about ME...or US..lol
> 
> But in 2013 its about us!
> 
> Do not want to do the DFTW thing again, thought I did, been there done that, and pricing is a bit different than in 03
> 
> I digress..sorry...thinking of hosting a party , our own VR ceremony...either in a THV or Grand Villa...leaning towards THV...and I can book at 11 mths out which will make planning easier than waiting to 7 mths to see IF we can get a GV at AKV...
> My best friend and her DH came up with the THV...private..etc...I have never stayed in one yet.
> 
> So..anyone here have any expereince with either accomodation...I already love the idea of THV...but enjoy hearing others' thoughts...well..when they are a SSR owner/lover..



I love the idea of a DIY VR ceremony and private party.  I've been thinking about something like that at wdw but didn't want to go the crazy expensive Disney route.  I think for that, if points aren't a problem, I'd go with the GV for the spaciousness and the full dining room.  Either would be nice and quiet and I think SSR just feels private in general.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

mamaprincess said:


> I love the idea of a DIY VR ceremony and private party.  I've been thinking about something like that at wdw but didn't want to go the crazy expensive Disney route.  I think for that, if points aren't a problem, I'd go with the GV for the spaciousness and the full dining room.  Either would be nice and quiet and I think SSR just feels private in general.



 Yep, I think DIY is the way to go....and I will plan, as we get closer to the date, a private catered event for our guests somewhere on property after the VR party....this way I can control expenses and what happens...I want to FEED my guests...and with what DWTS offers in the Escape, (the least expensive)..they get cake!! lol

Thanks for your thoughts and comments...
THV appeaks to me because of the deck and stairs....decoreations etc....water view...hopefully...but I guess it will depend on how many people end up coming!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

I think the THV is a great idea - way less points than a GV.  My daughter books one every year for their annual January trip.  Love staying there ... very quiet and private .... with all her teenagers they have to worry a lot less and bothering their neighbors.  Always reminds me of our cabin at Lake Tahoe.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I think the THV is a great idea - way less points than a GV.  My daughter books one every year for their annual January trip.  Love staying there ... very quiet and private .... with all her teenagers they have to worry a lot less and bothering their neighbors.  Always reminds me of our cabin at Lake Tahoe.



Thanks GG! Thinking more and more a DIY VR will work here....we will be up in your neck of the woods for Christmas this year...SIL lives in Nevada City! Been to Tahoe once....down the Truckee River....
How did the bunk beds work for her kids? Which location does she like best since she has been there?


----------



## franandaj

DisneyBride'03 said:


> and with what DWTS offers



OK you got me here....DWTS?  Disney Wedding Travel Service?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

franandaj said:


> OK you got me here....DWTS?  Disney Wedding Travel Service?



Hmmmm Appears I have Dancing WIth The Stars on my mind...LOL
I meant DFTW for Disney FairyTale Weddings!!! OOPS!

Great acronym though!!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks GG! Thinking more and more a DIY VR will work here....we will be up in your neck of the woods for Christmas this year...SIL lives in Nevada City! Been to Tahoe once....down the Truckee River....
> How did the bunk beds work for her kids? Which location does she like best since she has been there?



First off .... Nevada City at Christmas should be really fun .... they do a whole Victorian type holiday thing.  I've never been but always see pictures in the newspapers.  

The bunk beds seem small ... never put an adult in them just the younger kids .... oldest is a small 11 year old girl.  The teenagers all use the other bedroom, sofa bed and the fold out chair.  

As far as location they just don't care about that .... they aren't "resort" people and just use it to eat and sleep.  If it were me I'd be checking out for the best possible place.  I always use the pools, etc and take more time to enjoy where I am.  I know one year their unit was right across from a bus stop .... which worked for them as they could hear the bus coming and run out and catch it.  

Good luck and have a wonderful time.  How special!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks again GG! I love that...lol

So doing some searching on this forum I have seen alot of SSR owners having difficulty booking THV at 11 mths!!!! yikees! However, I wouldnt think there would be a high demand during F & W, but what do I know?!
There are more GV's here I think than other DVC resorts, so I may just see what is available when I call...NEXT year! LOL


----------



## P&B's Mom

I know I have come to the right place for advice.  A friend of mine is going to book a 2-bedroom at SSR.  

Question #1--Is dedicated 2-bedroom a separate booking category?

Question #2--Which sections of the resort have the pools?  I know there are at least two very nice themed pools now at SSR.

Question #3--Which section would you request and why?  

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AirGoofy

P&B's Mom said:


> I know I have come to the right place for advice.  A friend of mine is going to book a 2-bedroom at SSR.
> 
> Question #1--Is dedicated 2-bedroom a separate booking category?
> 
> Question #2--Which sections of the resort have the pools?  I know there are at least two very nice themed pools now at SSR.
> 
> Question #3--Which section would you request and why?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



As for question 1, I can't really help since we don't do 2 BRs.  You may just need to make the request when you book.  The Paddock and Springs have the 2 feature pools, with the Paddock being the newest pool.  There are pools at Grandstand and Congress Park.

Question 3 - that one is up to you.  Definitely, no Carousel as that section has nothing.  Grandstand is the first bus stop, so you are always going to get a bus seat.  Congress Park is great if you get the view of DTD and has the rockers.  Springs is last bus stop but closest to QS, TS, and DTD boat launch.  Even though the Paddock has the feature pool and is the 2nd bus stop (?), it is a large section and you might not be right on top of the pool.  

You will find others more wise than I.  Have a great trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

P&B's Mom said:


> I know I have come to the right place for advice.  A friend of mine is going to book a 2-bedroom at SSR.
> 
> Question #1--Is dedicated 2-bedroom a separate booking category?



Yes, Dedicated 2BR is a booking category so if you reserve that you will have the 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## snykymom

I've booked my first stay at SSR! My DH doesn't do the parks, except Epcot for F&W. So I thought that Grandstand or Springs would be the section to request to be closest to the main building. Did I make the right requests?

Also, are tee times for the adjacent golf course booked through the Disney site? Is there any break on the fees for SSR guests (staying on cash, not points)?

Finally, has SSR been renovated lately? (I admit that I didn't read the entire 96 pages!)


----------



## P&B's Mom

AirGoofy said:


> As for question 1, I can't really help since we don't do 2 BRs.  You may just need to make the request when you book.  The Paddock and Springs have the 2 feature pools, with the Paddock being the newest pool.  There are pools at Grandstand and Congress Park.
> 
> Question 3 - that one is up to you.  Definitely, no Carousel as that section has nothing.  Grandstand is the first bus stop, so you are always going to get a bus seat.  Congress Park is great if you get the view of DTD and has the rockers.  Springs is last bus stop but closest to QS, TS, and DTD boat launch.  Even though the Paddock has the feature pool and is the 2nd bus stop (?), it is a large section and you might not be right on top of the pool.
> 
> You will find others more wise than I.  Have a great trip.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, Dedicated 2BR is a booking category so if you reserve that you will have the 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.



Thanks for the help.  I will pass along the information.  If anyone else has anything to add, I will be checking this thread.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

snykymom said:


> I've booked my first stay at SSR! My DH doesn't do the parks, except Epcot for F&W. So I thought that Grandstand or Springs would be the section to request to be closest to the main building. Did I make the right requests?
> 
> Also, are tee times for the adjacent golf course booked through the Disney site? Is there any break on the fees for SSR guests (staying on cash, not points)?
> 
> Finally, has SSR been renovated lately? (I admit that I didn't read the entire 96 pages!)



My 2 cents, hoping others will post too

You know I like Grandstand Never stayed Springs, but closest to main pool area!
Try the Disney Golf site, however not sure if it has changed since the Palmer Group just took over or are about too! DH liked this course! Not sure about a discount, as their a DVC Member discount....
Do not think renovations have occurred yet....opened in May of 04...

Here is a link to the recent special offers for Disney GOlf

http://bookwdw.reservations.disney....day&CMP=LEC-GOLFFY11Q2GolfPlayAllDayOffer0001

There are more than one right now it appears!

HTH!


----------



## tjhsr

P&B's Mom said:


> I know I have come to the right place for advice.  A friend of mine is going to book a 2-bedroom at SSR.
> 
> Question #1--Is dedicated 2-bedroom a separate booking category?
> 
> Question #2--Which sections of the resort have the pools?  I know there are at least two very nice themed pools now at SSR.
> 
> Question #3--Which section would you request and why?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



#1 yes
#2 Congress park and the Grandstand both have quiet pools Grandstand has some food. Paddock has the new pool and more food. 
traveling w/kids Grandstand w/out Congress park
#3 I will go with Congress Park everytime when its just the 2 of us.
In no real order Springs,Padocks and Grandstand. Remember two of the Grandstand buildings are as far as Congress Park from the main pool. And CP is a nice walk to DTD.


----------



## snykymom

DisneyBride'03 said:


> My 2 cents, hoping others will post too
> 
> You know I like Grandstand Never stayed Springs, but closest to main pool area!
> Try the Disney Golf site, however not sure if it has changed since the Palmer Group just took over or are about too! DH liked this course! Not sure about a discount, as their a DVC Member discount....
> Do not think renovations have occurred yet....opened in May of 04...
> 
> Here is a link to the recent special offers for Disney GOlf
> 
> http://bookwdw.reservations.disney....day&CMP=LEC-GOLFFY11Q2GolfPlayAllDayOffer0001
> 
> There are more than one right now it appears!
> 
> HTH!


Thanks - it does help. Unfortunately the golf special ends on Sept. 6 (tomorrow! ), and we're going in October. But it does look like you book tee times through the regular site.


----------



## snykymom

OK, I've finally finished all 96 pages!  Even though I was hesitant, these 96 pages have gotten me excited about staying there! Especially since DH is looking for a quiet, relaxing resort - he doesn't like the parks.

It looks like CP is the most popular area? That being the case, are we likely to get Springs or Grandstand, which we've already requested? We're not DVC; paying cash for the reservation.

Since we're paying cash, do we get mousekeeping every day? I know we would at "hotel-type" DVC places; just not sure since SSR is all DVC.

Also, I know that AP and Turf Club take TiW. Do the QS places at the pools also take it?

Thanks again!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

snykymom said:


> OK, I've finally finished all 96 pages!  Even though I was hesitant, these 96 pages have gotten me excited about staying there! Especially since DH is looking for a quiet, relaxing resort - he doesn't like the parks.
> 
> It looks like CP is the most popular area? That being the case, are we likely to get Springs or Grandstand, which we've already requested? We're not DVC; paying cash for the reservation.
> 
> Since we're paying cash, do we get mousekeeping every day? I know we would at "hotel-type" DVC places; just not sure since SSR is all DVC.
> 
> Also, I know that AP and Turf Club take TiW. Do the QS places at the pools also take it?
> 
> Thanks again!




We have requested Grandstand all 3 times and have always received it!

However, we may need to venture out next stay and try something else!! 
Paddocks area has the great new pool  that just opened this summer!!!

WIth a cash reservation you will get Mousekeeping everyday!
Not sure about your last question though! Sorry, never tried our TIW there!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just going to propose a question to those who have stayed in a GV or THV..what kind of luck did you have at 11 mths? 
I have a loonngg way out before it is even time for me to call...time of year for stay will be within first 2 weeks of October...
Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

snykymom said:


> Also, I know that AP and Turf Club take TiW. Do the QS places at the pools also take it?


I don't usually think to ask at QS locations, but thought the Paddock Pool Grille might because AP is on the TIW list.  (Didn't figure out that little tidbit until our 2nd meal at AP when I saw someone using theirs.)  Unfortunately, when I asked the cashier at the Grille, she told me they offer/accept no discounts.

For breakfast, the menu is pretty close to AP.  If you don't mind the walk, it's probably worth it to grab your TIW discount there.

For lunch, though, their menu is unique.  We really enjoyed both the fish sandwich and the salad.

My roommate -- a coffee fanatic who is infrequently seen without a cup of coffee in his hand -- was ecstatic to see a pool refill station with a coffee dispenser.


----------



## kendzee94

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just going to propose a question to those who have stayed in a GV or THV..what kind of luck did you have at 11 mths?
> I have a loonngg way out before it is even time for me to call...time of year for stay will be within first 2 weeks of October...
> Thanks



At 11 months, we got 10 nights at the THV for Christmas!!!!

Yes, I'm excited!!! I always call at the 11 month mark for the THV's!


----------



## maciec

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just going to propose a question to those who have stayed in a GV or THV..what kind of luck did you have at 11 mths?
> I have a loonngg way out before it is even time for me to call...time of year for stay will be within first 2 weeks of October...
> Thanks


 
I booked a SSR gv at 11 months for 10/16-10/22 with no problems.


----------



## franandaj

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just going to propose a question to those who have stayed in a GV or THV..what kind of luck did you have at 11 mths?
> I have a loonngg way out before it is even time for me to call...time of year for stay will be within first 2 weeks of October...
> Thanks



I got mine in January of 2010 calling at 11 months for the first seven nights and then a week later for the last three.


----------



## dizzydrop

We got a THV for 9 nights at 7 months out, we're going next week, woohoo!!!!  I'm more excited than my kids, lol.  There were a few THV's left but only 2 were available for 9 nights so 11 months should be no problem! Good luck!


----------



## AirGoofy

dizzydrop said:


> We got a THV for 9 nights at 7 months out, we're going next week, woohoo!!!!  I'm more excited than my kids, lol.  There were a few THV's left but only 2 were available for 9 nights so 11 months should be no problem! Good luck!



That is awesome!  Jealous.  Congrats.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kendzee94 said:


> At 11 months, we got 10 nights at the THV for Christmas!!!!
> 
> Yes, I'm excited!!! I always call at the 11 month mark for the THV's!


WOW Now that will be Magical!!!! I want to see photos!! Are you actually going to wake up in a THV on Christmas????


maciec said:


> I booked a SSR gv at 11 months for 10/16-10/22 with no problems.


Thanks so much for that intel...



franandaj said:


> I got mine in January of 2010 calling at 11 months for the first seven nights and then a week later for the last three.


Thank you thank you!!!


dizzydrop said:


> We got a THV for 9 nights at 7 months out, we're going next week, woohoo!!!!  I'm more excited than my kids, lol.  There were a few THV's left but only 2 were available for 9 nights so 11 months should be no problem! Good luck!



Thank you as well..next week?! Have fun!!! There is so much history to those THV's..and what a nice addition to us SSR owners 

We are planning a DIY small scale VR Renewal in the distant future and "just" trying to figure things out..(saving $$$$ for the private catered event afterwards  )
Thanks for the feedback, thinking I should be fine with one or the other at 11 mths..!!!


----------



## dreamlinda

For those of you that have stayed in the THV, are the bunk beds large enough for adults? Knowing that can be relative, how tall could our "adult" be?? How wide are the beds (full size twin?), could an adult sit up on the bunks without hitting their heads?  On a different note, are there reading lamps by the bunks?  Guess I need a tour!!


----------



## franandaj

dreamlinda said:


> For those of you that have stayed in the THV, are the bunk beds large enough for adults? Knowing that can be relative, how tall could our "adult" be?? How wide are the beds (full size twin?), could an adult sit up on the bunks without hitting their heads?  On a different note, are there reading lamps by the bunks?  Guess I need a tour!!



Think Will Ferrel in the movie Elf.  I don't think even a young adult could sleep in the bunk beds.  They are definitely not full sized twin beds.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

franandaj said:


> Think Will Ferrel in the movie Elf.  I don't think even a young adult could sleep in the bunk beds.  They are definitely not full sized twin beds.



 Funny visual...but geez,  I wish they were built to accomodate a small adult or larger child....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dreamlinda said:


> For those of you that have stayed in the THV, are the bunk beds large enough for adults? Knowing that can be relative, how tall could our "adult" be?? How wide are the beds (full size twin?), could an adult sit up on the bunks without hitting their heads?  On a different note, are there reading lamps by the bunks?  Guess I need a tour!!



Do a search on Youtube I found 2 great video tours


----------



## Blondie1973

We're also planning a DIY VR for next year. We're inviting approx 8 other families and I'm so excited!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

dreamlinda said:


> For those of you that have stayed in the THV, are the bunk beds large enough for adults? Knowing that can be relative, how tall could our "adult" be?? How wide are the beds (full size twin?), could an adult sit up on the bunks without hitting their heads?  On a different note, are there reading lamps by the bunks?  Guess I need a tour!!



Here's a picture of my 5' 10" nephew in the bunk bed.






Large enough for him, but at 6' 2", I didn't fit.  There's also a rail along the bottom of the bed, so not even comfortable to let your legs hang over.

Twin size.

Not enough room to sit up.

Each bunk has a light, with a switch for each.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks!! Great visual aide!!!


----------



## dreamlinda

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Here's a picture of my 5' 10" nephew in the bunk bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large enough for him, but at 6' 2", I didn't fit.  There's also a rail along the bottom of the bed, so not even comfortable to let your legs hang over.
> 
> Twin size.
> 
> Not enough room to sit up.
> 
> Each bunk has a light, with a switch for each.



Thanks everyone for your responses - this one really helps, one picture....  at least it isn't also narrow, and has a light.  But, better not be startled in the night and sit up suddenly!


----------



## mamaprincess

dreamlinda said:


> ...But, better not be startled in the night and sit up suddenly!



The thought of this..


----------



## DougEMG

Do the one bedrooms at SSR have the sofa sleeper in the living room as well as the hida-bed?

Thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DougEMG said:


> Do the one bedrooms at SSR have the sofa sleeper in the living room as well as the hida-bed?
> 
> Thanks



SSR one bedroom's have the sofa sleeper in living room area...the hide a bed, or aka sleeper chair...those are in the Kidani, BLT and OKW one bedrooms.
Not quite sure if ALL OKW 1 bdr's have them since the refurb, someone else here would know for sure!
HTH!


----------



## DougEMG

DisneyBride'03 said:


> SSR one bedroom's have the sofa sleeper in living room area...the hide a bed, or aka sleeper chair...those are in the Kidani, BLT and OKW one bedrooms.
> Not quite sure if ALL OKW 1 bdr's have them since the refurb, someone else here would know for sure!
> HTH!



Thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DougEMG said:


> Thanks for the info.



Welcome! And Victoria is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## lucky_bunni

Anyone know what type of tree is in the right side of this photo?  The blue-ish conifer?  I've taken notice of these each time I've stayed at SSR, and would love to have one for home.


----------



## dreamlinda

lucky_bunni said:


> Anyone know what type of tree is in the right side of this photo?  The blue-ish conifer?  I've taken notice of these each time I've stayed at SSR, and would love to have one for home.



Possibly a Chinese Juniper or something in the blue spruce family (althought many spruce prefer a cooler climate).  There are also some firs that have a blue cast.  Have you ever asked when your at the resort?


----------



## tjhsr

So has anyone been to the Paddock pool recently and have they put umbrella's at the tables yet?


----------



## snykymom

Are there any known refurbishments set for October? Anything I should worry about being closed?


----------



## mecllap

lucky_bunni said:


> Anyone know what type of tree is in the right side of this photo?  The blue-ish conifer?  I've taken notice of these each time I've stayed at SSR, and would love to have one for home.
> 
> ]



It's very likely some type of juniper (possibly "blue Pfitzer") (did you smell it?  some junipers have an unpleasant odor).  There are lots of different junipers, from ground-cover to shrubs to trees.  A close-up photo of the needles and berries would help ID.

(Pretty sure it's not a blue spruce (I was surprised when I moved to western North Carolina from Fort Collins, to find a large blue spruce tree in my front yard -- but we do have cold winters here)).  Spruce trees have a pretty regular form, with spiky needles and cones.


----------



## tjhsr

snykymom said:


> Are there any known refurbishments set for October? Anything I should worry about being closed?



I don't think so. The CP pool was closed but should be open now. We will be there on the Oct.2nd if there is I will post it here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Geeze Louise! 

I just found us at the bottom of page 3!  Are we all asleep in the rockers?

OK, so tell me pin lovers, how many pin boards can be found at SSR?  And what are the SSR pins that have been produced so far?


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Geeze Louise!
> 
> I just found us at the bottom of page 3!  Are we all asleep in the rockers?
> 
> OK, so tell me pin lovers, how many pin boards can be found at SSR?  And what are the SSR pins that have been produced so far?



Truthfully, I have a friend that is staying in the Aulani this week on the hotel side.  She's been sending me pictures and reports.  I have her on a hunt for Aulani rockers.  I've not been reading the DiS much this last week.

OK back to the questions.  I've traded at the main desk big board and a smaller board in AP.  I think 3 kinds of SSR pins have been produced so far in my short SSR history...Cast member resort pins, a hidden Mickey SSR pin and SSR report pins.  Is that what you mean?  I have only 3 SSR pins, the Mickey Jockey, the Treehouse with Tink and the hidden Mickey jockey shirt.  We've cut back our pin buying to pin trading using our old pins that our DDs don't want to keep.


----------



## maciec

I have only seen a huge pin board at the front desk and then 2 smaller ones at AP.  Don't know how many SSR pins there have been. That's a hard one!

27 Days and counting!


----------



## tjhsr

Rockers last Oct. DGD was 18 months. We will be back in just 13 days  and she will be able to enjoy one all by herself  This will be her 4th stay at SSR and she is a huge fan of the rockers


----------



## Kathymford

More questions for the SSR vets!

I'm getting ready for my trip in 18 days! WOOHOO. I've been seeing some people talk about decorating their rooms including doors, windows, etc. I'm not sure these are DVC people that do this. Can anyone give me more information about what you do during Halloween at SSR??


----------



## Dizny Dad

*tjhsr* - WOW GREAT PICTURES!  Showing her the ropes early, so to speak!  Thanks for sharing with us your special time with her.

*Kathymford* - We keep a door hanger thingy in our OL (hooks over the top of the door) to use to hang the seasonal door stuff that DW brings for each visit.  You need one that is made of thin metal, not the thicker plastic kind (that wont let the door close!).  We like to decorate our doors because, after all, it is our Home away from Home!


----------



## kikiq

tjhsr said:


> Rockers last Oct. DGD was 18 months. We will be back in just 13 days  and she will be able to enjoy one all by herself  This will be her 4th stay at SSR and she is a huge fan of the rockers



awwwww, how cute!!!  I'm so ready to take my DGD to SSR and play on the playhouse at CP.  Wish it wasn't a 5 hour airplane ride.

We'll be expecting a new picture.


----------



## my3princes

Kathymford said:


> More questions for the SSR vets!
> 
> I'm getting ready for my trip in 18 days! WOOHOO. I've been seeing some people talk about decorating their rooms including doors, windows, etc. I'm not sure these are DVC people that do this. Can anyone give me more information about what you do during Halloween at SSR??



We've decorated at PoP Century in the past (before DVC).  I bought the magnetic printer sheets, think magnetic paper, and printed whatever we wanted on them then stuck them on the door.  I've also seen halloween lights in the windows.


----------



## tjhsr

kikiq said:


> awwwww, how cute!!!  I'm so ready to take my DGD to SSR and play on the playhouse at CP.  Wish it wasn't a 5 hour airplane ride.
> 
> We'll be expecting a new picture.



Thanks! I will post new ones when we get back. Its only a 2 hr plane trip from BWI not to bad. We have done 2 split stays with her so she has been to VB and BLT also. She will be on here shortly to give advice


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> *tjhsr* - WOW GREAT PICTURES!  Showing her the ropes early, so to speak!  Thanks for sharing with us your special time with her.
> 
> Hey us rocker fans enjoy sharing its what we do


----------



## tinkerbell2u

Heading down to SSR early friday morning (driving from NJ ). Going to stay in  one of the THV's (7 nights ) . Our first time staying in one. I am so excited to see it in person ! Booked it 11 months out had no problem. We will be celebrating my Grandson's 3rd B-Day there also on Monday. We have a total of 7 that will be in the THV. I will try to take some pics and put them up asap.. Anything you want to see and I can take a pic of let me know. Any suggestions ? What should I bring since it is a THV. This is going to be some adventure ! We usually book the GS or Springs. I am so ready to leave NOW !! lol


----------



## joeandmel

tinkerbell2u said:


> Heading down to SSR early friday morning (driving from NJ ). Going to stay in  one of the THV's (7 nights ) . Our first time staying in one. I am so excited to see it in person ! Booked it 11 months out had no problem. We will be celebrating my Grandson's 3rd B-Day there also on Monday. We have a total of 7 that will be in the THV. I will try to take some pics and put them up asap.. Anything you want to see and I can take a pic of let me know. Any suggestions ? What should I bring since it is a THV. This is going to be some adventure ! We usually book the GS or Springs. I am so ready to leave NOW !! lol





Please let me know. I'm going to book it in December for nov 2012 trip. Also can you please let me know how far disney transportation is from the THV. And any positive or negitive things about it. Thanks Joe and have a good trip.


----------



## kendzee94

tinkerbell2u said:


> Heading down to SSR early friday morning (driving from NJ ). Going to stay in  one of the THV's (7 nights ) . Our first time staying in one. I am so excited to see it in person ! Booked it 11 months out had no problem. We will be celebrating my Grandson's 3rd B-Day there also on Monday. We have a total of 7 that will be in the THV. I will try to take some pics and put them up asap.. Anything you want to see and I can take a pic of let me know. Any suggestions ? What should I bring since it is a THV. This is going to be some adventure ! We usually book the GS or Springs. I am so ready to leave NOW !! lol



If you are planning on using the grill, bring nonstick aluminum foil and charcoal/lighter and whatever food you plan to eat in the villa.  Since you are driving, you may want to request toward the north or top of the resort for easy in and out access.  However the south or bottom is closer to the walkway to the grandstand buses and pool and boat launch.  Have a great time and enjoy our favorite place!


----------



## tinkerbell2u

kendzee94 said:


> If you are planning on using the grill, bring nonstick aluminum foil and charcoal/lighter and whatever food you plan to eat in the villa.  Since you are driving, you may want to request toward the north or top of the resort for easy in and out access.  However the south or bottom is closer to the walkway to the grandstand buses and pool and boat launch.  Have a great time and enjoy our favorite place!



Thanks for the info! I did request to be closer to the AP and GS. Not sure how that will go, but will see.  

@joeandmel.. I will let you know the positives and negitives and the info on the transportation also.


----------



## snykymom

Another silly question - does SSR use the motion sensors for the AC? Is there a way to bypass it to keep the AC on all night? Or will I just have to buy a helium balloon to bob around?


----------



## Dizny Dad

*snykymom *- I dont think the balloon trick works.  It will get caught in the corner or somewhere and stop floating.

I have never really found out if this actually works, but here are a number of recipes for keeping the AC on:

*First Author:*

On the thermostat, push the power button and the down arrow (button that adjusts the temp) at the exact same time. If you do this correctly, you will see the letters "bp" where the temp normally shows. You are now bypassing the sensors in the room. You can then set the temp to whatever you want and it keeps the room that cold whether you are in it or not. The maintenance man said that you might have to do this once a day as the thermostat tends to go back to sensor mode after 24 hours. The CM that did this for us said it was not a problem doing this as they do it for people all the time.

or 

1) Press the two left buttons together (on/off - auto/fan)
2) Press the top left botton and the bottom right button (on/off - down arrow)

You will see 6p on the readout. You are now set for about 4 days. Repeat the procedure then.


*Another Author:*

TO CHANGE AC THERMOSTAT SETTINGS THE THERMOSTAT HAS TO BE PUT INTO "SERVICE MODE" IT IS SIMPLE TO DO BY PRESSING THE FOLLOWING KEYS ON THE FRONT OF THE THERMOSTAT.

EXECUTE THE FOLLOWING SEQUENCE:

1. PRESS (AND KEEP PRESSED) THE F/C KEY

2. PRESS (AND RELEASE) THE OFF/AUTO KEY 

3. PRESS (AND RELEASE) THE DISPLAY KEY.

4. RELEASE THE F/C KEY.

UPON SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETING THIS SEQUENCE, THE LCD WILL DISPLAY PAR (PARAMETER) AND THE PARAMETER NUMBER.

1. PRESS THE UP ARROW KEY AND SCROLL UNTIL # 6 APPEARS. (NEW MODELS # 24)

2. PRESS THE OFF/AUTO KEY 

3. THE CURRENT LOW TEMPERATURE IS DISPLAYED.

4. PRESS THE DOWN ARROW KEY AND SCROLL UNTIL THE DESIRED ROOM  TEMPERATURE APPEARS

5. PRESS THE F/C KEY


*And Yet Another Author:*
The thermostat has two buttons on the left (ON/OFF and AUTO/FAN) and two buttons on the right (UP and DOWN)

1) Press the ON/OFF and AUTO/FAN buttons together. The digital display will change to 'CA'.

2) Press the ON/OFF and DOWN button together. The digital display will change to 'OR" (or something similar).

You have just deactivated the motion sensor. This will last for three days at which point you will have to repeat the process.


I hope you find that one of these keeps you cool . . . let us all know!


----------



## LoveMickey

kendzee94 said:


> If you are planning on using the grill, bring nonstick aluminum foil and charcoal/lighter and whatever food you plan to eat in the villa.  Since you are driving, you may want to request toward the north or top of the resort for easy in and out access.  However the south or bottom is closer to the walkway to the grandstand buses and pool and boat launch.  Have a great time and enjoy our favorite place!



Looking forward to hearing about THV.   Do you know what utensils they have for cooking on the grill?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

LoveMickey said:


> Looking forward to hearing about THV.   Do you know what utensils they have for cooking on the grill?


Tongs and a spatula


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Some other tips if you're going to be using the BBQ at the THV...

For some reason, the path lights always seem to be on the opposite side of the path from the grill.  There's ambient light at the grill, but no direct light.  We've placed a small battery-operated lantern in our owner's locker so I can see when the steaks are done.  If you don't normally pack a flashlight, you may want to consider adding one for a THV trip.

There's no table by the grill.  The first night we cooked out, I didn't like having to place the plates and utensils on the ground.  (Too many critters and bugs around.)  I've found that the lid from my owner's locker and the folding luggage stand from the room work great to make a little table.  The cookie sheet makes a good tray to carry food up and down the steps.  If you don't have an owner's locker, the cookie sheet would probably also work as the makeshift table top.

Don't forget matches or a lighter.  That was a frustrating night!

We bought way too much charcoal, thinking we'd need a small (7lb) bag for each night we cooked out.  The little grill did fine with 1/2 a bag.

They do not clean the grill unless it's your full-service maid day.


----------



## franandaj

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> They do not clean the grill unless it's your full-service maid day.



We cooked on our second night in the THV and the grill area was cleaned up by 10AM the next morning.  This was in Jan 2010, so it could have changed.


----------



## scotlass

2 weeks tomorrow !!!!! 

We have had to cancel some ADR's so now have TS credits to fill.
Do we need ADR's at Turf club of should we be ok for a meal a couple of nights !


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

franandaj said:


> We cooked on our second night in the THV and the grill area was cleaned up by 10AM the next morning.  This was in Jan 2010, so it could have changed.


We were in a tree house that was well off the main path.  Maybe they just didn't see that our grill was dirty.  We cooked out 4 times and the ashes sat there each time.  We only had one T&T, so I assumed that was why there didn't clean it.

Last trip, we cooked out and I do remember seeing someone scrub our grill out.


----------



## Dizny Dad

scotlass said:


> . . . . . . . . . Do we need ADR's at Turf club or should we be ok for a meal a couple of nights !



We have always had ADRs for Turf Club but have found that others around us have a minimal wait as a walk-up.  It depends on your timing (gee, doesn't everything!?!)  We prefer a later seating to allow the noise and hub bub of younger families to have "come an' gone". We love family dining, but sometimes the roar of the tribes can be overwhelming.

Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We expect to have one cook out meal at the THV later this month!
We're looking forward to seeing and using the new Paddock pool too!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Good Morning All!

Does anyone here know the hours (or approximate) the fitness center is open with the attendent there?

Thank you!


----------



## snykymom

Dizny Dad said:


> *snykymom *- I dont think the balloon trick works. It will get caught in the corner or somewhere and stop floating.
> 
> I have never really found out if this actually works, but here are a number of recipes for keeping the AC on:
> 
> *First Author:*
> 
> On the thermostat, push the power button and the down arrow (button that adjusts the temp) at the exact same time. If you do this correctly, you will see the letters "bp" where the temp normally shows. You are now bypassing the sensors in the room. You can then set the temp to whatever you want and it keeps the room that cold whether you are in it or not. The maintenance man said that you might have to do this once a day as the thermostat tends to go back to sensor mode after 24 hours. The CM that did this for us said it was not a problem doing this as they do it for people all the time.
> 
> or
> 
> 1) Press the two left buttons together (on/off - auto/fan)
> 2) Press the top left botton and the bottom right button (on/off - down arrow)
> 
> You will see 6p on the readout. You are now set for about 4 days. Repeat the procedure then.
> 
> 
> *Another Author:*
> 
> TO CHANGE AC THERMOSTAT SETTINGS THE THERMOSTAT HAS TO BE PUT INTO "SERVICE MODE" IT IS SIMPLE TO DO BY PRESSING THE FOLLOWING KEYS ON THE FRONT OF THE THERMOSTAT.
> 
> EXECUTE THE FOLLOWING SEQUENCE:
> 
> 1. PRESS (AND KEEP PRESSED) THE F/C KEY
> 
> 2. PRESS (AND RELEASE) THE OFF/AUTO KEY
> 
> 3. PRESS (AND RELEASE) THE DISPLAY KEY.
> 
> 4. RELEASE THE F/C KEY.
> 
> UPON SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETING THIS SEQUENCE, THE LCD WILL DISPLAY PAR (PARAMETER) AND THE PARAMETER NUMBER.
> 
> 1. PRESS THE UP ARROW KEY AND SCROLL UNTIL # 6 APPEARS. (NEW MODELS # 24)
> 
> 2. PRESS THE OFF/AUTO KEY
> 
> 3. THE CURRENT LOW TEMPERATURE IS DISPLAYED.
> 
> 4. PRESS THE DOWN ARROW KEY AND SCROLL UNTIL THE DESIRED ROOM TEMPERATURE APPEARS
> 
> 5. PRESS THE F/C KEY
> 
> 
> *And Yet Another Author:*
> The thermostat has two buttons on the left (ON/OFF and AUTO/FAN) and two buttons on the right (UP and DOWN)
> 
> 1) Press the ON/OFF and AUTO/FAN buttons together. The digital display will change to 'CA'.
> 
> 2) Press the ON/OFF and DOWN button together. The digital display will change to 'OR" (or something similar).
> 
> You have just deactivated the motion sensor. This will last for three days at which point you will have to repeat the process.
> 
> 
> I hope you find that one of these keeps you cool . . . let us all know!


 
Thanks for such a detailed response! I knew about Option 1, but not the others. I'll let you know which works!


----------



## scotlass

Dizny Dad said:


> We prefer a later seating to allow the noise and hub bub of younger families to have "come an' gone". We love family dining, but sometimes the roar of the tribes can be overwhelming.
> 
> Have a great time!



Thank you, we will probably be eatin later because it will be days we have been to Universal/IOA.


----------



## LoveMickey

For some reason, the path lights always seem to be on the opposite side of the path from the grill. There's ambient light at the grill, but no direct light. We've placed a small battery-operated lantern in our owner's locker so I can see when the steaks are done. If you don't normally pack a flashlight, you may want to consider adding one for a THV trip.

There's no table by the grill. The first night we cooked out, I didn't like having to place the plates and utensils on the ground. (Too many critters and bugs around.) I've found that the lid from my owner's locker and the folding luggage stand from the room work great to make a little table. The cookie sheet makes a good tray to carry food up and down the steps. If you don't have an owner's locker, the cookie sheet would probably also work as the makeshift table top.

[Thanks for the advice.  This will be our first time grilling at a DVC - and I had not thought of the lighting or table top.   We do have an OL, so that will come in handy.  If you think of anything else, please pass it along.[/FONT]


----------



## bas71873

Hi.  New to this thread and just now considering a 6 night stay at SSR next summer (late August).  I have a few questions that I just can't seem to find a definitive answer for and would love to know before I book (and I might book today 


1.  I'd like to request a 1BR in the Paddock section to be close to the awesome looking new pool (DD's request).  My question is, is there parking adjacent to the building?  We are renting a car this trip because we are doing some off site adventures at Discovery Cove/Sea World but I don't want to have to drag all my "stuff" to the other side of the resort.


2.  How many floors are in the Paddock Buildings?  I think I read that all building have elevators.  We ususally prefer a higher floor, but if I can get Paddock on a low floor, I'm OK with that.


3.  The sofa bed.  Is there a bar across the middle that's typical of sofa beds?  Would it be worth bringing a thick pad if I have room?  I might end up there with DD if DH snores and I NEED my sleep.  So, I want an honest opinion of the sofa beds.


4.  The new Paddock pool - is there a pool bar or a place to grab eats?  Is there a place to refill refillable mugs or can you bring your own drinks to the pool (as long as there is no glass)?


5.  Finally, I am going to book with my AAA discount for now, but Disney ever release discounts for Villas?  I have never reallly paid attention to whether they do or not because we've always just stayed in a regular room at other resorts.


Thanks for answering and I'm sure I'll have more questions as time goes on, but I'm just having a tough time deciding between SSR, OKW and POFQ.


----------



## tjhsr

bas71873 said:


> Hi.  New to this thread and just now considering a 6 night stay at SSR next summer (late August).  I have a few questions that I just can't seem to find a definitive answer for and would love to know before I book (and I might book today
> 
> 
> 1.  I'd like to request a 1BR in the Paddock section to be close to the awesome looking new pool (DD's request).  My question is, is there parking adjacent to the building?  We are renting a car this trip because we are doing some off site adventures at Discovery Cove/Sea World but I don't want to have to drag all my "stuff" to the other side of the resort.
> 
> 
> 2.  How many floors are in the Paddock Buildings?  I think I read that all building have elevators.  We ususally prefer a higher floor, but if I can get Paddock on a low floor, I'm OK with that.
> 
> 
> 3.  The sofa bed.  Is there a bar across the middle that's typical of sofa beds?  Would it be worth bringing a thick pad if I have room?  I might end up there with DD if DH snores and I NEED my sleep.  So, I want an honest opinion of the sofa beds.
> 
> 
> 4.  The new Paddock pool - is there a pool bar or a place to grab eats?  Is there a place to refill refillable mugs or can you bring your own drinks to the pool (as long as there is no glass)?
> 
> 
> 5.  Finally, I am going to book with my AAA discount for now, but Disney ever release discounts for Villas?  I have never reallly paid attention to whether they do or not because we've always just stayed in a regular room at other resorts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering and I'm sure I'll have more questions as time goes on, but I'm just having a tough time deciding between SSR, OKW and POFQ.



#1 Yes there is parking in front or next to all of the buildings. Remember its just request.

#2 Four floors

#3 No bar in the bed. I'm 6' and 210 and have slept on the bed no problems.

#4 There is a pool bar with food and mug refills.

#5 This one someone else will have to help but i think so.


----------



## bas71873

tjhsr said:


> #1 Yes there is parking in front or next to all of the buildings. Remember its just request.
> 
> #2 Four floors
> 
> #3 No bar in the bed. I'm 6' and 210 and have slept on the bed no problems.
> 
> #4 There is a pool bar with food and mug refills.
> 
> #5 This one someone else will have to help but i think so.




THANK YOU!  Very helpful and now I'm 99% sure I'm going to choose SSR....why must I be so indecisive?


----------



## Doug7856

tjhsr said:


> #5 This one someone else will have to help but i think so.



_


bas71873 said:



			5.  Finally, I am going to book with my AAA discount for now, but Disney ever release discounts for Villas?  I have never reallly paid attention to whether they do or not because we've always just stayed in a regular room at other resorts.
		
Click to expand...

_

Yes, Disney frequently has the best % discount on villas. DVC turns over the villas from members who use DVC for other Disney bookings (such as DCL or the Polynesian) to central reservations to recoup the funds. Due to the high per night cost, the discount is used to move the units.


----------



## snykymom

bas71873 said:


> 5.  Finally, I am going to book with my AAA discount for now, but Disney ever release discounts for Villas?  I have never reallly paid attention to whether they do or not because we've always just stayed in a regular room at other resorts.



I'm staying in 3 weeks in a 1 BR with an AP discount. The discounts were also available for other DVC resorts (AKV, OKW, etc.). So I know that at least some discounts apply!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Can somebody beam me down to SSR real quick?  I'd love to escape PA for a little while today!


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> Can somebody beam me down to SSR real quick?  I'd love to escape PA for a little while today!



If you get that to work, can you send it to me as well?  I'll take a THV.


----------



## dizzydrop

Tomorrow night is our last night here but we've had a great time here in our treehouse!! It's a gorgeous place to stay!


----------



## Kathymford

As the trip gets closer and closer, I'm thinking of more odd things to ask. Are the TVs in the studios LCDs? I am thinking of hooking up my iPad to watch movies to fall asleep to, and was curious what kind of cables I should bring? Does anyone know?


----------



## leeann32

Cant wait ti stay at SSR in January for our Disneymoon


----------



## Dizny Dad

leeann32 said:


> Cant wait ti stay at SSR in January for our Disneymoon



Ahhhh, how COOL!  Best wishes to you!


----------



## leeann32

Dizny Dad said:


> Ahhhh, how COOL!  Best wishes to you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## River Country

Kathymford said:


> As the trip gets closer and closer, I'm thinking of more odd things to ask. Are the TVs in the studios LCDs? I am thinking of hooking up my iPad to watch movies to fall asleep to, and was curious what kind of cables I should bring? Does anyone know?



I see by your ticker that this is your first WDW trip.  I dont think you will need help to fall asleep, i wouldnt bring unnecessary cables with you.  I am usually half asleep on the bus on the way back.  Just my opinion.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Ryansdad0727

My DVC Story:  

In 2004 my wife and i went on our honeymoon to Disney. It was the first time either of us had been there as adults. I was 13 my wife 11 when we went last. We were taking a bus to DTD from Port Orleans: Riverside and went through SSR. When we left and were going to DTD we could see all of the construction for phase 2.  It was huge and impressive. I didn't believe that we would ever be able to afford a DVC contract. I got some information from DVC when we returned home but it was way too expensive. In 2009 we returned and stayed at OKW with our Worldmark timeshare points. We loved staying in a deluxe villa. I knew when we had our son that we would be going to Disney quite a bit so i bought into SSR. We were lucky and did not have to finance any of it. We will have our first stay in a THV this December and can't wait. We have worked hard to achieve something i once thought would not be possible. Disney is a magical place.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I think SSR is perfect location for a Disneymoon!  We stayed at BWV on our honeymoon and it was fantastic.  This past January DH and I stayed at SSR without the kids...just the two of us.  It was heavenly!  

Have a great time Leeann!


----------



## leeann32

supersuperwendy said:


> I think SSR is perfect location for a Disneymoon!  We stayed at BWV on our honeymoon and it was fantastic.  This past January DH and I stayed at SSR without the kids...just the two of us.  It was heavenly!
> 
> Have a great time Leeann!



Thank You!
SSR looks so peaceful and romantic for adults, that's why we chose it 
I kept going back and forth between SSR & BWV, but I think SSR will be perfect.

How was the weather in January? We're hoping to be able to swim a few days.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ryansdad0727 said:


> My DVC Story:
> 
> . . . . . . . I was 13 my wife 11 when we went last. . . . . .



Gee . . .


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

leeann32 said:


> How was the weather in January? We're hoping to be able to swim a few days.


Bring a variety of clothing with you for winter in Orlando, because the weather can be fickle.  We went for Christmas a few years ago.  The day we arrived, we were desperately trying to find sweatshirts, jackets, gloves, and hats because it was so cold.  We'd move from one hot chocolate/hot cider location in Epcot to the next.  A few days later, we were wearing tank tops in the parks and enjoying the pools.  You just never know.

The WDW resort hotels have heated pools, so the water isn't terribly cold.  Getting in and out can be exciting if it's cold out, though.  Even if it's too cold for the pool, there's still the hot tub.


----------



## supersuperwendy

leeann32 said:


> Thank You!
> SSR looks so peaceful and romantic for adults, that's why we chose it
> I kept going back and forth between SSR & BWV, but I think SSR will be perfect.
> 
> How was the weather in January? We're hoping to be able to swim a few days.



We were there Jan. 22- 26th earlier this year.  The weather was between pleasant with a hoodie on to down right FREEZING cold in my winter coat and gloves! There was one morning I tried to skip my coat and just wear my jacket and what a mistake. I was frigid!  We did swim though!!!  We had a nice ground floor room in Congress Park so we'd go out on our patio..tip toe through the landscaping and run for the pool/hot tub! The pool was nicely heated and the hot tub was heaven sent! It was our first ever winter time visit and it really through me for a loop lol.  I'm so used to sweating in the heat...that to shiver in the cold felt weird! 

It doesn't appear it in this pic..but I was FREEZING! The stone wall must have been 20 degrees!  




This is how I kept warm that morning...





Followed by a trip back to SSR to warm up!


----------



## snykymom

OK, silly question from a non-DVC'er (cash booking). Tomorrow's my 10 day mark and I can do online check-in. But should I? Would I be more likely to get my request (Grandstand or Springs) if I didn't? I really don't care about DTD view, I just want to be close to a pool and the main building. I'm arriving at MCO at 9:30, so it should be an early check-in.

Thoughts?


----------



## Anna114

While I am a DVC'er I am not a fan of online check-in. It seems to be more problematic then good. I don't think online check-in has any baring on your room request, though


----------



## tinkerbell2u

joeandmel said:


> Please let me know. I'm going to book it in December for nov 2012 trip. Also can you please let me know how far disney transportation is from the THV. And any positive or negitive things about it. Thanks Joe and have a good trip.



Had a great time at Disney(Sept 24-Oct 1 )! We stayed in #7033 , we were 2 mins from the bus stop and about 4 mins from the ferry walking. The pool was in walking distance not even 5 mins away. I did request to be as close to the CH as possiable and I did have to wait a couple of hours for it to be cleand ,but I was very happy with where they put us !  THV buses came every 10 mins. I did time them just in case anyone was interested. We were right next to the bridge. We used the THV buses and then got off at the GS and took the park buses from there. From our THV the walk to the CH was about 10 mins. The lighting along the paths was well lit. We did use the grill and it was cleaned out the very next day. I don't know how many stops there are because we seemed to be the last one. From our stop it went right to the GS. They have a smoking out post right at the bottom of the stairs. I would have to say maybe the only negitive thing about the THV is how far apart the bus stops are. I don't even know how many there are in the THV area. We never took them back, we always got off at the GS and walked. It was a great vacation! The Paddock pool is nice, great for the kids. I myself liked the fact that there was hardley anyone at the THV pool. If you have the chance to stay at one of the THV,do it !!! You won't be sorry !!!..  






[/IMG]


----------



## Dizny Dad

*tinkerbell2u* - Great report - *THANKS!*


----------



## snykymom

Next silly questions (I'm only a week out! ) -

1) Where are the data ports for the internet in a 1 BR? Are the cords long enough to reach the balcony, or should I just bring my 6 foot data cord? DH will need to do some work while we're there and I want him to be as comfy as possible!

2) If I buy MNSSHP tickets for Will Call, can I pick them up at SSR or do I need to go to a ticket booth?

Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tinkerbell2u said:


> Had a great time at Disney(Sept 24-Oct 1 )! We stayed in #7033 , we were 2 mins from the bus stop and about 4 mins from the ferry walking. The pool was in walking distance not even 5 mins away. I did request to be as close to the CH as possiable and I did have to wait a couple of hours for it to be cleand ,but I was very happy with where they put us !  THV buses came every 10 mins. I did time them just in case anyone was interested. We were right next to the bridge. We used the THV buses and then got off at the GS and took the park buses from there. From our THV the walk to the CH was about 10 mins. The lighting along the paths was well lit. We did use the grill and it was cleaned out the very next day. I don't know how many stops there are because we seemed to be the last one. From our stop it went right to the GS. They have a smoking out post right at the bottom of the stairs. I would have to say maybe the only negitive thing about the THV is how far apart the bus stops are. I don't even know how many there are in the THV area. We never took them back, we always got off at the GS and walked. It was a great vacation! The Paddock pool is nice, great for the kids. I myself liked the fact that there was hardley anyone at the THV pool. If you have the chance to stay at one of the THV,do it !!! You won't be sorry !!!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh...this is wonderful to read and see.  We're staying at at THV later in the month, and DS has promised to do a cook out for us!!!


----------



## maciec

snykymom said:


> OK, silly question from a non-DVC'er (cash booking). Tomorrow's my 10 day mark and I can do online check-in. But should I? Would I be more likely to get my request (Grandstand or Springs) if I didn't? I really don't care about DTD view, I just want to be close to a pool and the main building. I'm arriving at MCO at 9:30, so it should be an early check-in.
> 
> Thoughts?



Did you do it? I think we are checking in on the same day - 16th? I just don't know about on line check in though. It seems to be hit or miss ar to whether its a good thing. We Brent getting there until 3ish so I don't think there will be a line to contend with.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

snykymom said:


> Next silly questions (I'm only a week out! ) -
> 
> 1) Where are the data ports for the internet in a 1 BR? Are the cords long enough to reach the balcony, or should I just bring my 6 foot data cord? DH will need to do some work while we're there and I want him to be as comfy as possible!
> 
> 2) If I buy MNSSHP tickets for Will Call, can I pick them up at SSR or do I need to go to a ticket booth?
> 
> Thanks!


For some reason, DVC has the data port in most 1-bedroom units in the bedroom.  The provided cord is just a short patch cable.  If you want to be able to move around, you'll want to bring a longer one of your own.  The other option is to pick up an inexpensive Wi-Fi router.  If your laptop supports Wi-Fi, that will give you the option to use the computer anywhere in or near your villa.

2.  Yes, you can pick up will-call tickets at the SSR concierge desk.


----------



## tomandrobin

Hi all!!!

Missed you!!!

Just got back from a quick weekend stay at SSR. Our unit was in the building to the left of the new Paddock pool. 

We love the new pool, the kids water play area, the quick service and the slide!


----------



## snykymom

maciec said:


> Did you do it? I think we are checking in on the same day - 16th? I just don't know about on line check in though. It seems to be hit or miss ar to whether its a good thing. We Brent getting there until 3ish so I don't think there will be a line to contend with.


No, I decided to take my chances. I really don't want Carousel or Congress Park, so I want to have the most possible flexibility. And since my d doesn't arrive until an hour after I do, I don't mind standing in a line.



BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> For some reason, DVC has the data port in most 1-bedroom units in the bedroom.  The provided cord is just a short patch cable.  If you want to be able to move around, you'll want to bring a longer one of your own.  The other option is to pick up an inexpensive Wi-Fi router.  If your laptop supports Wi-Fi, that will give you the option to use the computer anywhere in or near your villa.
> 
> 2.  Yes, you can pick up will-call tickets at the SSR concierge desk.


Thanks. I think I'll just go with the longer cord (and an extension cord!) rather than try to lug a router on the plane.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

snykymom said:


> Thanks. I think I'll just go with the longer cord (and an extension cord!) rather than try to lug a router on the plane.


I understand.  (I'm spoiled by having my entire laptop and router setup in my Owner's Locker.  All I carry back and forth is a small disk drive with the photos we took during the trip.)

Food for thought, though: there are compact models made to be carried in your laptop case.  This one is $40.


----------



## snykymom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I understand.  (I'm spoiled by having my entire laptop and router setup in my Owner's Locker.  All I carry back and forth is a small disk drive with the photos we took during the trip.)
> 
> Food for thought, though: there are compact models made to be carried in your laptop case.  This one is $40.


Thanks - I'll check out Best Buy and Radio Shack today and see if that makes more sense! Then I'll be able to use wifi on my phone as well! Of course, Disney's pretty much the only place I'd need it, so I don't know if it's worth it. I'm not DVC, so no Owner's Locker for me.

Now for stupid question number 2,387: Is there a corkscrew in the 1 bedrooms, or should I pack one in my checked luggage? How about a bottle opener for beer bottles?

Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

snykymom said:


> Now for stupid question number 2,387: Is there a corkscrew in the 1 bedrooms....



Yes


----------



## bobbiwoz

To those who have stayed in a THV AND a GV at SSR.  Did you think the extra points for the GV were worth it?  There are 8 of us when we stay at a THV, 3 children and 5 adults.  We use all of the bedding, and we really enjoy the atmosphere, being "in the woods."  However, we really do enjoy staying in a BC at VB.  Maybe once, should we splurge on a GV.  This would be for a short stay, 2-3 nights, including weekend.  DS has moved to Florida, so staying over weekends is possible, no air fare for them, and without them, DH or whomever I'm with can get smaller accomodations for that part of our stay.


----------



## Anna114

We have an Airport Express that we keep in our Owner's Locker. Gives us wi-fi throughout the room. Great for both our laptop and our IPADS.


----------



## Natterjack9

snykymom said:


> OK, silly question from a non-DVC'er (cash booking). Tomorrow's my 10 day mark and I can do online check-in. But should I? Would I be more likely to get my request (Grandstand or Springs) if I didn't? I really don't care about DTD view, I just want to be close to a pool and the main building. I'm arriving at MCO at 9:30, so it should be an early check-in.
> 
> Thoughts?



I agree with some of the other posters.  I am a DVC'er and would rather do regular check in than do online.  I want to make sure everything is perfect when I get there, and if there are any last minute updates or changes you have to talk to a CM in order to do that anyway.  When we go with a huge family trip  in April we will be at the AKV for the first time, and will be talking to a CM when we get there.  Only 179 days and counting!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

To be honest, I've done it both ways (check-in) and at this point I don't see the benefit of on-line!


----------



## Dizny Dad

BEASLYBOO said:


> To be honest, I've done it both ways (check-in) and at this point I don't see the benefit of on-line!



We have not found those elusive benefits either!  

Part of the DVC experience for us is the check in process - negotiating for our room always seems to be the highlight of the counter experience, along with great conversation, and possibly a visit from the Pin Board to start our stay off right!


----------



## snykymom

Thanks for all the opinions about on-line check in. I've decided not to do it, and I'm hoping the lines aren't too long!


----------



## Doingitagain

I have used  Linksys D-Link several times and it worked great as a wireless router.  It allows us to hook up all our laptops, iPads, etc. to the one wireless router (free for DVC member) and save on 3G/4G and other data charges.  Plus we can wander any where around the unit.

Guess we aren't very good at sharing the one wired connection...


----------



## Kathymford

Just wanted to thank everyone for their assistance with my SSR planning. Here's a gift:


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW - THANKS KATHY!

So that image will stick in my head all day!  Welcome to Monday morning at work . . . .  (51 days out!)


----------



## tomandrobin

Kathymford said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their assistance with my SSR planning. Here's a gift:



Anyone remember when you could actually watch the DTD fireworks from there?

Wish Disney would bring them back.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

snykymom said:


> Next silly questions (I'm only a week out! ) -
> 
> 1) Where are the data ports for the internet in a 1 BR? Are the cords long enough to reach the balcony, or should I just bring my 6 foot data cord? DH will need to do some work while we're there and I want him to be as comfy as possible!




I've read elsewhere that as of last weekend, wi-fi is available at SSR!


----------



## grad_dis_nut

We're so excited to be staying at SSR in two weeks!  My DD3 and DS1 are going to love the Paddock pool for sure.  We'll be there for Halloween, and plan to go to Mickey's Backyard BBQ on Halloween at 5PM, but I wonder if my DD will miss trick or treating and whether SSR does anything special for Halloween?  I know it's a long shot, but I want to be prepared for all possibilities!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

grad_dis_nut said:


> We're so excited to be staying at SSR in two weeks!  My DD3 and DS1 are going to love the Paddock pool for sure.  We'll be there for Halloween, and plan to go to Mickey's Backyard BBQ on Halloween at 5PM, but I wonder if my DD will miss trick or treating and whether SSR does anything special for Halloween?  I know it's a long shot, but I want to be prepared for all possibilities!  Thanks in advance.


We were at SSR two years ago for Halloween.  I remember them having a table in the Carriage House with many carved pumpkins that the staff had done.  Some of them were really cool.  But I don't remember anything like trick or treating.

They used to do it at Downtown Disney, but will not be doing it this year.  The only alternative is Mickey's Not-So-Scarry Halloween Party.

If you're not doing one of those, just take the kids to Goofy's Candy Factory and let them pick out some treats.  So long as they get the booty, they won't mind that they missed out on doing the work of knocking on all those doors to get it.


----------



## tea pot

Wouldn't this be nice!







form this story 

http://www.yesterland.com/monoraillegends.html


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Sorry, you'll just have to content yourself with this...


----------



## tjhsr

First 2 are this Oct. Third one last Oct. She's now got her own rocker


----------



## kendzee94

lowe@massed.net said:


> I've read elsewhere that as of last weekend, wi-fi is available at SSR!



What about at the THV's?


----------



## maciec

Dont know about the thv, but we aren a gv in Congress Park and we have wi-fi and its wonderful!  Faster than the router we brought as back up.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*WiFi *- WooooHoooo!  Now I can get my company E-Mails even faster on vacation!

Don't get me wrong here - I do appreciate the WiFi; I just thought I would comment about how it will affect my vacation time before my DW does . . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

kendzee94 said:


> What about at the THV's?



I'll be in a THV over Halloween's weekend.  If no one reports back before then, I will!


----------



## BlakeNJ

Dizny Dad said:


> *WiFi *- WooooHoooo!  Now I can get my company E-Mails even faster on vacation!
> 
> Don't get me wrong here - I do appreciate the WiFi; I just thought I would comment about how it will affect my vacation time before my DW does . . . .



My husband would love that


----------



## supersuperwendy

Your THV trip is so close Bobbi!!  How many of you are staying in one?  I'm so afraid to book it...I'm afraid we'd feel crowded.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

supersuperwendy said:


> Your THV trip is so close Bobbi!!  How many of you are staying in one?  I'm so afraid to book it...I'm afraid we'd feel crowded.


We've done 7 adults before.  My poor sister and her husband drew the short straw for the bunk beds.  My nephew got the couch.

It was intimate, but I wouldn't say we were overly crowded.  One thing that did annoy me at times was there aren't enough seats in the living room.  I was not comfortable sitting on the dining room table benches (I need a back on a chair), so I'd often retreat to the bedroom.


----------



## rentayenta

I get to book my first trip home in 28 days!!! Staying 12 nights at SSR/THV and can't decide how to break it up....I'm thinking 7 in a 2 bedroom then 5 in a THV.  There will be 6 of us total.


----------



## LoveMickey

We are doing 8 adults next May in THV.   Luckily it is only a couple of days before and after our Fantasy cruise.


----------



## maciec

Well we are back from our SSR Grand Villa stay and I can say for sure that it will be our last time staying in a grand villa.  Don't get me wrong I loved the space, but I actually think it was too big for the 7 of us.  I felt more at home home than Disney home.  I am really glad that we did it though for the experience.  We were in Congress Park with a great view out our big 2-story window of trees!  The unit was showing some wear.  On our departure day I called in to tell them that the track for our sliding glass door was broken making it very difficult to open and close the door (ironically the same thing just happened to us at home so we were very familiar with the problem).  There was a huge drywall crack around the dining room window that definitely needed repair.  You couldn't see it if you kept the sheers closed so we did just that.  We also had the dryers lint catch replaced after cleaning it and cutting myself twice on the broken screen.  Oh and 2 light bulbs were out.  All of this stuff is really no big deal, and I am not complaining at all.  Just things that I noticed, especially the door and couldn't believe that someone hadn't reported it before us.  The guy that came to give us the light bulbs also checked the door and said that the carpenter was going to have to come in an rip everything out, but he was on vacation so it wouldn't happen this week.  

I have never had to call Maintanence before to report any problems with our villa so this was new to me, but when I called they seemed to be very appreciative that I called.  Oh and they were very prompt which I wasn't expecting at all.  I figured they would have waited until they checked out.

The Paddock pool was awesome!  You can really move on that slide if you launch yourself at the top.  The kids and I had so much fun.  The kids party was great.  Absolutely no complaints.

The CP quiet pool was the warmest of the bunch especially at night when it was cool.  Although during the day it was warm too!

We didn't eat at AP or the TC.  They did shut down the boats one night due to the wind.  The staff at the Community Hall was great as usual.

All around we had no complaints!  We love SSR.  Next year the kids want a break and for me to try and get into BCV.  I am going to be a little sad though that we may not be at SSR.

One thing to add, the hike from the building we were in at CP was a little long, but do-able.


----------



## scotlass

Just home from a 2 week stay at SSR and we LOVED it. 

Our room was in The Grandstand No 8123 , 30 second walk to the bus stop, 2 minute walk to the nearest pool and 5/7 minute walk to CP and the main pool.
The room was the best we have stayed in on site,loved having the coffee machine and a fridge for soda for DS.
We only ate breakfast at AP but it was good and never crowded.

The boat ride to DTD was ok but we actually really liked the walk.
DS loved standing on the bridge and waving to guests and captains on the boats.

We will really try and stay there again, beautiful, relaxing resort.

Oh and the staff, especially Nick at the luggage stand thing were wonderful.


----------



## bobbiwoz

maciec said:


> Well we are back from our SSR Grand Villa stay and I can say for sure that it will be our last time staying in a grand villa.  Don't get me wrong I loved the space, but I actually think it was too big for the 7 of us.  I felt more at home home than Disney home.  I am really glad that we did it though for the experience.  We were in Congress Park with a great view out our big 2-story window of trees!  The unit was showing some wear.  On our departure day I called in to tell them that the track for our sliding glass door was broken making it very difficult to open and close the door (ironically the same thing just happened to us at home so we were very familiar with the problem).  There was a huge drywall crack around the dining room window that definitely needed repair.  You couldn't see it if you kept the sheers closed so we did just that.  We also had the dryers lint catch replaced after cleaning it and cutting myself twice on the broken screen.  Oh and 2 light bulbs were out.  All of this stuff is really no big deal, and I am not complaining at all.  Just things that I noticed, especially the door and couldn't believe that someone hadn't reported it before us.  The guy that came to give us the light bulbs also checked the door and said that the carpenter was going to have to come in an rip everything out, but he was on vacation so it wouldn't happen this week.
> 
> I have never had to call Maintanence before to report any problems with our villa so this was new to me, but when I called they seemed to be very appreciative that I called.  Oh and they were very prompt which I wasn't expecting at all.  I figured they would have waited until they checked out.
> 
> The Paddock pool was awesome!  You can really move on that slide if you launch yourself at the top.  The kids and I had so much fun.  The kids party was great.  Absolutely no complaints.
> 
> The CP quiet pool was the warmest of the bunch especially at night when it was cool.  Although during the day it was warm too!
> 
> We didn't eat at AP or the TC.  They did shut down the boats one night due to the wind.  The staff at the Community Hall was great as usual.
> 
> All around we had no complaints!  We love SSR.  Next year the kids want a break and for me to try and get into BCV.  I am going to be a little sad though that we may not be at SSR.
> 
> One thing to add, the hike from the building we were in at CP was a little long, but do-able.



Oh...I just assumed that a GV in CP would have a great view of DTD!  I love that view of DTD from the CP pool.  Oh well.   I'm glad you had such a great time.  Thanks for your thoughts about how large the GV seemed.  When we bring the DGC's family with us, there are 7 of us, and I was thinking of splurging on a GV one of these days.  This coming weekend, there will be 8 of us in a THV. DSis is joining us, she wanted to experience a THV.  I have to think some more about a GV, thank you for your report.

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

supersuperwendy said:


> Your THV trip is so close Bobbi!!  How many of you are staying in one?  I'm so afraid to book it...I'm afraid we'd feel crowded.



There are 8 of us...including 3 DGC.  We have a DGC who likes the comfort of a pack and play even though she is beyond the age where one would think.  The 3 DGC therefore stay in the bunk bed room, and love to be together for the night.  They've stayed in a THV once before.  

Then DH and I have the master bedroom, DS/DDiL have the other bedroom and DSis will have either the pull out sofa or the sleeper chair.  If the smallest DGC decides she doesn't want the pack and play, the other sleeper will be for her, and she'll share that living room with my DSis.  

I, DSis and DSon love trailer or cabin camping, and the THV come as close to that experience as DH and DDiL care to try.  So, it's a compromise.  The DGC love the feeling of being in the woods and yet being at Disney.  

We are going to have a cookout...finally...having one at DVC has been on my bucket list, and I've been promised that this trip will see it happen!

Bobbi


----------



## Dizny Dad

maciec said:


> . . . . . . . .  We love SSR.  Next year the kids want a break and for me to try and get into BCV.  I am going to be a little sad though that we may not be at SSR.
> . . . . . .



When we stay elsewhere, we always take time to visit SSR; to stroll through the lobby, catch the gift shop, sit on the rockers outside of AP.  We love so many places in The World that we tend to do this with all of our Home resorts.  SSR was our first home and hold some nice memories of family.


----------



## kendzee94

bobbiwoz said:


> There are 8 of us...including 3 DGC.  We have a DGC who likes the comfort of a pack and play even though she is beyond the age where one would think.  The 3 DGC therefore stay in the bunk bed room, and love to be together for the night.  They've stayed in a THV once before.
> 
> Then DH and I have the master bedroom, DS/DDiL have the other bedroom and DSis will have either the pull out sofa or the sleeper chair.  If the smallest DGC decides she doesn't want the pack and play, the other sleeper will be for her, and she'll share that living room with my DSis.
> 
> I, DSis and DSon love trailer or cabin camping, and the THV come as close to that experience as DH and DDiL care to try.  So, it's a compromise.  The DGC love the feeling of being in the woods and yet being at Disney.
> 
> We are going to have a cookout...finally...having one at DVC has been on my bucket list, and I've been promised that this trip will see it happen!
> 
> Bobbi



Have a great trip! THV's are our favorite villa!!


----------



## tinkerpea

Hi all, We have just booked a 15 night stay at SSR after a long drawn out discussion about wether our 3 boys of 7,7,10 at time of travel will find the place Disney enough!! We have booked a 2bed too
And We thought that a villa stay would be nice as my Dm likes to go back to the room early evening with the boys whilst hubby & I go do grown up diner etc, I love the fact that we will have a kitchen and a lounge etc boy just a bedroom for them to go at night! Anyways I have a few questions I have just finished reading the whole 103 pages  I'm wondering if like other hotel style resorts their are hidden mickeys all over the place ?? My boys and infact I love seeing these as it makes me feel like I'm still in the magic! Does it still feel like your apart of the world or does it feel more like you have left and gone to another outside resort hotel? I've seen a picture of the new pool with the slide etc and it looks amazing! My boys love the water so this will be great..... I think I must add that for some reason unlike many we actually loved Pop Century & have stayed their twice we thought the lobby was amazing so colourful and that the brightness and Disney feel was so magical ( Wr cone from the UK where everything is small) last yr we did 3 wks at AKl and adored the place we had the savannah view( kindly upgraded both rooms)   and I loved the feel and ambiance of the Place! I'm really worried we will be far away from everything and I do over panic!  Alot I'm really enjoying reading everybody's experiences and all the info and I must add it's brilliant that I've found such a positive thread on SSR as I've found very limited threads on this place I'm getting excited even though I'm a yr out about staying here just worried about the magic and how big the place is!!


----------



## franandaj

Today we were supposed to fly out to Orlando for a couple days at US/IOA and then F&W at BCV and relaxing at the VWL.  However, my partner came down with a terrible infection on her leg last week and we had to cancel everything.

I'm hoping that with the antibiotics she makes a full and speedy recovery.  The nice people at MS were able to work out a new trip for us.  My plan was next year to stay at SSR and enjoy the Christmas decorations, so instead we will hopefully be enjoying the beautiful decorations this year and F&W next year.

It was quite a challenge to get ADRs sorted out, but I think we're all set.  So now I'm looking forward to going back to my other home.  Don't know how cold it is in December and whether or not we'll be enjoying the rockers, but we have a few different ADRs at DTD so it will be nice to just be hop, skip and a jump away!

I didn't want to make any requests because we'll be taking a red-eye from California so I'd rather take the first available unless it's one of those handicapped units that has a whacky tub.  I'm hoping for a big load of pixie dust and that we get our room sooner rather than later.  Besides I'm torn as to whether we'd rather be at the Grandstand for the first stop or CP for the closeness to DTD.  However, with our circumstances location will not be important as much as available room when we check in.  I would be thrilled if our room were actually ready, but I won't count on it.

I just hope this thing heals up soon, we are still in the woods, so it's still possible that I might have to cancel so that the points don't go into holding *(they gave me a one time pass and put the BCV and VWL points back into my account.)

Anyways, here's to hoping everything heals and we get to go to our happy place!


----------



## snykymom

I just wanted to pop on and thank everyone for all their help planning our SSR stay! It is a lovely resort.

We were originally assigned a ground floor 1BR in the 9000's which wasn't ready yet, and after some thought, I asked if we could be moved to the 8000's (both Grandstand). We were assigned a third floor 1 BR in the 8000's that was a weird sort of modified handicapped accessible room. The hallways were wide enough for a wheelchair to maneuver and turn, the sinks were roll-under, the bathroom was huge to accommodate wheelchairs, the controls for the shower and the drying line were at the appropriate height for someone seated.

But, and I think this was a big "but", the shower was not a roll-in, it was a tub with a high side. Maybe a little lower than normal, but certainly impossible for someone in a wheelchair to negotiate. And while there were grab bars, there was no seat in the shower. Would have been impossible for someone who can't stand. And if they can stand, why do they need the lower controls?

Then in the bedroom, the only light switches were on the table/floor lamps, and they were so high that I had to stand up out of bed to turn them off! Seemed like a very bizarre arrangement to me. Luckily, it was of no consequence to us as we didn't require accessibility. (I hope no one who checked in while we were staying there did need it!)

I loved the location, loved the quiet pool. We weren't so thrilled with the main pool because the kids activities get really loud; perhaps a softer microphone could have entertained the kids and let us have some quieter time. And my DH loved being able to play golf outside his room.

Buses were fine, as was driving.

I know that SSR has the deluxe amenities. I have to say, though, that it felt more "moderate" to me simply because it has no interior hallways. It's a beautiful resort, but I missed being in a single building.

Thanks again. I would certainly consider staying at SSR in the future, but not sure I can call myself a "lover" yet.


----------



## AirGoofy

tinkerpea said:


> Hi all, We have just booked a 15 night stay at SSR after a long drawn out discussion about wether our 3 boys of 7,7,10 at time of travel will find the place Disney enough!! We have booked a 2bed too
> And We thought that a villa stay would be nice as my Dm likes to go back to the room early evening with the boys whilst hubby & I go do grown up diner etc, I love the fact that we will have a kitchen and a lounge etc boy just a bedroom for them to go at night! Anyways I have a few questions I have just finished reading the whole 103 pages  I'm wondering if like other hotel style resorts their are hidden mickeys all over the place ?? My boys and infact I love seeing these as it makes me feel like I'm still in the magic! Does it still feel like your apart of the world or does it feel more like you have left and gone to another outside resort hotel? I've seen a picture of the new pool with the slide etc and it looks amazing! My boys love the water so this will be great..... I think I must add that for some reason unlike many we actually loved Pop Century & have stayed their twice we thought the lobby was amazing so colourful and that the brightness and Disney feel was so magical ( Wr cone from the UK where everything is small) last yr we did 3 wks at AKl and adored the place we had the savannah view( kindly upgraded both rooms)   and I loved the feel and ambiance of the Place! I'm really worried we will be far away from everything and I do over panic!  Alot I'm really enjoying reading everybody's experiences and all the info and I must add it's brilliant that I've found such a positive thread on SSR as I've found very limited threads on this place I'm getting excited even though I'm a yr out about staying here just worried about the magic and how big the place is!!



I find SSR just as magical and don't feel like I'm staying off property.  I like the boat ride to DTD.  Characters in Flight?  (Seeing a big giant Disney balloon 400 feet off the ground.)  The only part you don't want to be in is the Carousel - really far away from everything and isolated.  We got stuck there one trip as we did not know.  But, we also stayed in the Paddock (before the feature pool) and had a 1 BR overlooking the lake with a walk a nice walk over the bridge.  It's been a long time since we've stayed at POP, but we found SSR more relaxing and enjoyable. You'll be able to search for hidden Mickey's.  I think it is a more laid back environment than POP, but is that a bad thing?  We really enjoyed the SV at AKL as well.   SSR is a resort style, so if you are in a further away building, then you do have to walk outside to the restaurant and pool as opposed to going through the hallways like at AKV.


----------



## Dizny Dad

snykymom said:


> I. . . . . . . . . . .I know that SSR has the deluxe amenities. I have to say, though, that it felt more "moderate" to me simply because it has no interior hallways. It's a beautiful resort, but I missed being in a single building. . . . . .



And it is the open hallways we enjoy; it doesn't have that stuffy Hotel feeling.  I travel often and find the interior hall and elevator experience to scream "work" more than "vacation".  To each his own!


----------



## dreamlinda

Dizny Dad said:


> And it is the open hallways we enjoy; it doesn't have that stuffy Hotel feeling.  I travel often and find the interior hall and elevator experience to scream "work" more than "vacation".  To each his own!



Interesting, I feel exactly the same way!!  Years of business travel have me delighting in skipping the whole elevator, long carpeted hallway experience.  And, parking in front of our unit after a day of walking (and walking) is nearly priceless!


----------



## maciec

I love SSR, but a moderate feel is the last thing it has for me.  I really like interior hallways more than exterior though.  For me, interior hallways give me a cozy feeling.  Almost comforting.  Exterior hallways...not so much.  However, when I walk into my room I could care less about what kind of hallway I have because a DVC and not a hotel room!


----------



## RachelTori

Dizny Dad said:


> And it is the open hallways we enjoy; it doesn't have that stuffy Hotel feeling.  I travel often and find the interior hall and elevator experience to scream "work" more than "vacation".  To each his own!



I also love the open hallways!   

My last stay was in CP and I loved the walk to DTD.   

I check in on Tuesday and love the anticipation of where my room will be located!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

And so, just like the mighty herds of wild beasts migrated when the seasons demanded, so goes the SSR Lovers thread, MOVED to the new Resorts area.  I don't mind change, don't mind change, don't mind change, don't mind change . . . . 

Please don't move the Rockers.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> And so, just like the mighty herds of wild beasts migrated when the seasons demanded, so goes the SSR Lovers thread, MOVED to the new Resorts area.  I don't mind change, don't mind change, don't mind change, don't mind change . . . .
> 
> Please don't move the Rockers.



Looks like we got a whole new sub-forum.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

AirGoofy said:


> I find SSR just as magical and don't feel like I'm staying off property.  *Ditto!* I like the boat ride to DTD.  *The only part you don't want to be in is the Carousel - really far away from everything and isolated. Truer words were never spoken!*  We got stuck there one trip as we did not know.  But, we also stayed in the Paddock (before the feature pool) and had a 1 BR overlooking the lake with a walk a nice walk over the bridge.  found SSR more relaxing and enjoyable.    SSR is a resort style, so if you are in a further away building, then you do have to walk outside to the restaurant and pool as opposed to going through the hallways like at AKV.



Totally agree with you AirGoofy!

and I love parking the car in front of my building!


----------



## MAC3

Hello Everyone,

  Had a question that maybe you all could answer and really didn't have the time to thumb through the whole thread....wow....

  So curious if some of you could tell me what your favorite section of this resort is to stay at....we stayed in 2009 and stayed at Congress Park.  DH is an OKW lover and I think he will like SSR just as much however trying to request the area that will wow him... He is a golfer & loves the pool...like to be removed from Disney when at the resort..hence OKW...

 Suggestions? Experiences?  Thanks


----------



## maciec

I think the Grandstand would fit him well.  We had a great view of the golf course when we stayed there and it was only a 5 minute walk to the Springs pool, but the Grandstand pool was very nice also.  The Grandstand pool is more quiet of course than the Springs pool, but it has great theming.  Also, it's a 5 minute walk to the boat dock and he will get to walk right past the pro shop and golf carts if that will make him happy


----------



## maciec

I think the Grandstand would fit him well.  We had a great view of the golf course when we stayed there and it was only a 5 minute walk to the Springs pool, but the Grandstand pool was very nice also.  The Grandstand pool is more quiet of course than the Springs pool, but it has great theming.  Also, it's a 5 minute walk to the boat dock and he will get to walk right past the pro shop and golf carts if that will make him happy


----------



## Dizny Dad

*MAC3 -* Ask for the Grandstand next to the pool.  It has all of the above golfing feel as mentioned by *maciec*, and the Grandstand Pool has a 19th hole . . . .


----------



## bobbiwoz

We haven't checked into the THV yet, but he concierge at BCV called to find out if THVs have Wifi, and they DO!  

The last time DH and I stayed at SSR, not a THV, we were on Paddock, but right across from the CP bus stop.  We liked it, as it was convenient to the busses, and the CP pool is my favorite.  I love the view of DTD from the pool!

Bobbi

PS.  I am not real stable on my feet, and I have slipped on the wet open hallway of SSR.  That was scary for me.


----------



## MAC3

Sweet!!!  Thanks so much!  I was looking at that area but wasn't sure of the view.  When I went with the kids it was so brief we really didn't get the chance to explore.  

  Perfect, Yeah, sounds right up his alley!


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> Looks like we got a whole new sub-forum.



Wow! When did that happen?  I'll have to check it out!


----------



## rentayenta

I can book in 16 days. We are going for 12 nights and want to spilt between a 2 bedroom and the THV. I haven't made up my mind on how many nights at each. Should I book the THV for all 12 nights and chance changing to a 2 bedroom when I finally decide? Do the 2 bedrooms book super quickly?


----------



## AirGoofy

franandaj said:


> Wow! When did that happen?  I'll have to check it out!



Well, they just took us out of DVC Mouscellenaous and moved us to the newly created category, DVC resorts.


----------



## kendzee94

rentayenta said:


> I can book in 16 days. We are going for 12 nights and want to spilt between a 2 bedroom and the THV. I haven't made up my mind on how many nights at each. Should I book the THV for all 12 nights and chance changing to a 2 bedroom when I finally decide? Do the 2 bedrooms book super quickly?



At the 11th mark you can only book for the 1st 7 nights, you do know this right?

Anywho, we did 8 nights THV and 2 nights AKV two years ago.  To be honest, the move was more hassle than it was worth.  Check out before 11 and not being able to check in until 4.  This was the only time we were not able to check in until 4, as they had to shampoo our carpets and wait for them to dry! If you must switch, I would do it closer to the half way mark and not on a "party" (MNSSHP) night- our two big mistakes!

I think it would be much easier booking THV now and switching to a 2BR later due to availability reasons.  We love THV's so for us, we would just stay there the entire trip. I love not having neighbors above and below you. It's like your own little house! Love it!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I can book in 16 days. We are going for 12 nights and want to spilt between a 2 bedroom and the THV. I haven't made up my mind on how many nights at each. Should I book the THV for all 12 nights and chance changing to a 2 bedroom when I finally decide? Do the 2 bedrooms book super quickly?



I would do it that way, although you can only book 7 nights at a time. You'll need to call every day for five days to get the remaining nights in the THV.  Depending on whether or not you want to end in the THV or start there, you can decide.  I doubt the 2 Brs book up that quickly.


----------



## rentayenta

kendzee94 said:


> At the 11th mark you can only book for the 1st 7 nights, you do know this right?




I did not know this.  So.....I can make my reservation on Nov 14. Would I call the 14th for the first seven nights and then wait a week for the last 5? 



> Anywho, we did 8 nights THV and 2 nights AKV two years ago.  To be honest, the move was more hassle than it was worth.  Check out before 11 and not being able to check in until 4.  This was the only time we were not able to check in until 4, as they had to shampoo our carpets and wait for them to dry! If you must switch, I would do it closer to the half way mark and not on a "party" (MNSSHP) night- our two big mistakes!
> 
> I think it would be much easier booking THV now and switching to a 2BR later due to availability reasons.  We love THV's so for us, we would just stay there the entire trip. I love not having neighbors above and below you. It's like your own little house! Love it!






 I waffle with a spilt stay however I promised DH we'd finally stay *home* for part and then DD gets to choose the other half as the trip is her bat mitzvah gift. She chose the THV. I'm just happy everyone wants to stay at our home resort.


----------



## franandaj

Rentayenta - 
I remember you are the one whose kids chose eating hot dogs in a Villa over free dining at POP!    Good for them!  And you are a WDW vet so you probably know this, but I would definitely plan the night of the switch to be an "in the room" night at least for dinner.  We love split stays because it seems like two vacations, so we always plan to stay at the resort on the night of the switch.  If we go out for dinner, it's at that resort, but often we will choose to cook in the room on the "switch night" since you're "homeless" all day.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Rentayenta -
> I remember you are the one whose kids chose eating hot dogs in a Villa over free dining at POP!    Good for them!  And you are a WDW vet so you probably know this, but I would definitely plan the night of the switch to be an "in the room" night at least for dinner.  We love split stays because it seems like two vacations, so we always plan to stay at the resort on the night of the switch.  If we go out for dinner, it's at that resort, but often we will choose to cook in the room on the "switch night" since you're "homeless" all day.





 Great idea! We want to take advantage of the big deck and grills at the THV for sure. We've been to WDW 2x so I don't know that I'm a vet but appreciate the vote of confidence!  That's what I'm thinking even by splitting at the same resort that it will seem like 2 vacations. 


I was thinking we'd eat at the Turf Club during arrival night at SSR and grill on THV arrival night. 

How do I book though with 12 nights? Do I book 7 and call each day to add a day or do I book 7 and wait a week to book the last 5?


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great idea! We want to take advantage of the big deck and grills at the THV for sure. We've been to WDW 2x so I don't know that I'm a vet but appreciate the vote of confidence!  That's what I'm thinking even by splitting at the same resort that it will seem like 2 vacations.
> 
> I was thinking we'd eat at the Turf Club during arrival night at SSR and grill on THV arrival night.
> 
> How do I book though with 12 nights? Do I book 7 and call each day to add a day or do I book 7 and wait a week to book the last 5?



You can do either one.  I didn't realize that you could call every day and add a day.  While I had no trouble getting a THV for 10 days calling a week apart, I would be more inclined to call daily now that I know better.  That sounds like a good plan, I enjoyed the grill at the THV.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> You can do either one.  I didn't realize that you could call every day and add a day.  While I had no trouble getting a THV for 10 days calling a week apart, I would be more inclined to call daily now that I know better.  That sounds like a good plan, I enjoyed the grill at the THV.





I didn't know we could call day by day either, just a thought.  I am going to try the day by day thing.

I have read your reports and love how you cook in your villa.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Haven't read much about the GVs at SSR. We stayed in a THV last trip and loved it but this time there will be a few more of us and we'd like having that third bedroom and bathroom. Does anyone have any reviews or thoughts about the GV? Also in the pictures I've seen it looks like the laundry machines are located upstairs with bedrooms 2 and 3. Is this the case? That would be hard as stairs are a bit difficult for me and we always stay in the master bedroom. I'd love to hear from someone who has stayed in one of these larger units. TIA.


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> I have read your reports and love how you cook in your villa.




Thanks!  I love to cook at home, and since my spouse is disabled and suffers from chronic fatigue as a symptom of the disability we try to spend some time in the room relaxing.  I usually include one or more nights cooking in the room.  We find it a lot easier sometimes than going out and sitting in a restaurant.

Right now I'm perplexed with my May trip where we need to cook in the room after a day at Discovery Cove.  Our travelmate is on a low sodium diet, so it has to come from scratch or pretty close.  She has other dietary restrictions so it should be a challenge!

I'm sure you'll love grilling at the THV, it's so relaxing to hang out in the villa and having your own patio and grill makes for some great moments on the patio!


----------



## KweenofDis

DisneyFreaks said:


> Haven't read much about the GVs at SSR. We stayed in a THV last trip and loved it but this time there will be a few more of us and we'd like having that third bedroom and bathroom. Does anyone have any reviews or thoughts about the GV? Also in the pictures I've seen it looks like the laundry machines are located upstairs with bedrooms 2 and 3. Is this the case? That would be hard as stairs are a bit difficult for me and we always stay in the master bedroom. I'd love to hear from someone who has stayed in one of these larger units. TIA.



We'll be in a GV at SSR for 3 nights beginning 11/20-  I'll let you know what we think! can't wait!!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Thanks!  I love to cook at home, and since my spouse is disabled and suffers from chronic fatigue as a symptom of the disability we try to spend some time in the room relaxing.  I usually include one or more nights cooking in the room.  We find it a lot easier sometimes than going out and sitting in a restaurant.
> 
> Right now I'm perplexed with my May trip where we need to cook in the room after a day at Discovery Cove.  Our travelmate is on a low sodium diet, so it has to come from scratch or pretty close.  She has other dietary restrictions so it should be a challenge!
> 
> I'm sure you'll love grilling at the THV, it's so relaxing to hang out in the villa and having your own patio and grill makes for some great moments on the patio!




My DH is an amazing cook and I'd rather eat anything thing he prepares vs going out, either at home or on vacation.  Your spouse is lucky that you cook! 

Hmmm.....low sodium leads me to possibly a chicken dish made in the crockpot with some low sodium broth and veggies?

I can't wait to try out the grill at the THV! We're getting a trip tip delivered and DH is brining his spices.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

KweenofDis said:


> We'll be in a GV at SSR for 3 nights beginning 11/20-  I'll let you know what we think! can't wait!!



I am looking forward to your trip report KweenofDis!  Thanks


----------



## AirGoofy

KweenofDis said:


> We'll be in a GV at SSR for 3 nights beginning 11/20-  I'll let you know what we think! can't wait!!



Great news.  Perhaps one of these days.  I want to do a THV stay sometime ....


----------



## jupers

Staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom over MLK weekend...Please tell me about it...

It's our first trip HOME! BTW..which area should I request?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jupers said:


> Staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom over MLK weekend...Please tell me about it...
> 
> It's our first trip HOME! BTW..which area should I request?



 home to the SSR family, jupers!  Depends on your priorities. DH and I love being in Congress Park for the close proximity to Downtown Disney. It's a very pleasant walk that we enjoy every morning.

With kids, you may want to be near one of the pools. The Springs is near the main pool, but they have recently opened a new pool in the Paddock section that is getting good reviews. 

If you read back through this thread, you'll find lots of info and photos that will help you decide which section is best for you. I know you'll love SSR whatever you decide!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

lowe@massed.net said:


> home to the SSR family, jupers!  Depends on your priorities. DH and I love being in Congress Park for the close proximity to Downtown Disney.



 Same here, we request DTD view and have been lucky to get it every time.  It's beautiful during the day and especially at night!


----------



## SaratogaMama

Hi everyone!
We just got back to the UK 48 hours ago after spending 3 brilliant weeks at Disney.
Whilst there we had our anniversary and celebrated by buying 300 points with SSR our home resort!!
We love Saratoga for its relaxed vibe,don't want to be right in the thick of things constantly,plus our 3 boys loved the walks and being so close to DTD is a huge plus for us!

So excited to be going home Christmas 2012!!!


----------



## Anna114

SaratogaMama said:


> Hi everyone!
> We just got back to the UK 48 hours ago after spending 3 brilliant weeks at Disney.
> Whilst there we had our anniversary and celebrated by buying 300 points with SSR our home resort!!
> We love Saratoga for its relaxed vibe,don't want to be right in the thick of things constantly,plus our 3 boys loved the walks and being so close to DTD is a huge plus for us!
> 
> So excited to be going home Christmas 2012!!!


 Welcome to the boards and CONGRATULATIONS on your points and your Anniversary  and Welcome Home!


----------



## SaratogaMama

Anna114 said:


> Welcome to the boards and CONGRATULATIONS on your points and your Anniversary  and Welcome Home!




Thanks!We are over the moon!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*SaratogaMama -* WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Doug7856

Just 30 days!!!! Going home for Christmas...


----------



## Doug7856

Doug7856 said:


> Just 30 days!!!! Going home for Christmas...



Apparently the DVCmember.com countdown doesn't sync with any other! Apparently it's 32 days according to disneyworld.com and 1 month and 1 day for the countdown in my signature... LOL!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hello fellow SSR lovers!  

Question....do the 2 bedroom villas have a high chair???


----------



## tjhsr

According to DW yes.


----------



## tjhsr

supersuperwendy said:


> Hello fellow SSR lovers!
> 
> Question....do the 2 bedroom villas have a high chair???



Yes according to DW.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Thanks!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Hey lovers....

What's the longest stay you've had at SSR?  Im thinking about booking 7 nights.  It would be the longest stay we've ever had at one resort.  Did you have a desire to split your stay after being at SSR for a few days?


----------



## LoveMickey

21 more days and we will be there.   Getting very excited.


----------



## Dizny Dad

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey lovers....
> 
> What's the longest stay you've had at SSR?  Im thinking about booking 7 nights.  It would be the longest stay we've ever had at one resort.  Did you have a desire to split your stay after being at SSR for a few days?



Ten days.  It was great!  And yes we have done split stays, but I hate split stays where any one resort get less than 5 days of my attention!  

If we stay less than 5 days, we tend to live out of our suitcase and never unpack.  It makes it feel more like a business trip, which is what I am trying to get away from!


----------



## supersuperwendy

We've stayed at SSR twice and haven't really totally taken advantage of all the resort has to offer.  I'm thinking with an 8 day stay we can finally enjoy all of the amenities!!!  We have a huge family trip planned next summer and tomorrow is my 7 month window.  My mom wants me to try for BLT or BCV which would befor 6 nights.  If we went with SSR we could stay for 7 nights!  

As a true SSR lover....would I be just as happy at BCV????

BCV 6 nights vs. SSR 7 nights .....WWYD?


----------



## Anna114

LoveMickey said:


> 21 more days and we will be there.   Getting very excited.


 We will be there the day before you!


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey lovers....
> 
> What's the longest stay you've had at SSR?  Im thinking about booking 7 nights.  It would be the longest stay we've ever had at one resort.  Did you have a desire to split your stay after being at SSR for a few days?



I don't like split stays.  We tried a couple, but they were too much work.  Now, we have not stayed longer than 7 nights, but i still don't want to do a split stay.  We drive down, get groceries (extras that we didn't pack already), go to church, and then don't drive anywhere again until we leave.  We also only do parks every other day, and enjoy the resort the other days.  Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> We've stayed at SSR twice and haven't really totally taken advantage of all the resort has to offer.  I'm thinking with an 8 day stay we can finally enjoy all of the amenities!!!  We have a huge family trip planned next summer and tomorrow is my 7 month window.  My mom wants me to try for BLT or BCV which would befor 6 nights.  If we went with SSR we could stay for 7 nights!
> 
> As a true SSR lover....would I be just as happy at BCV????
> 
> BCV 6 nights vs. SSR 7 nights .....WWYD?



We have never stayed at BCV, although BWV was really cool.  I loved the park access from BWV.  But, I would pick more days at WDW than fewer.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I keep trying to convince myself to try BCV but I just don't think I can.  I love SSR so much.  

Question....How is the wear and tear in The Springs section?  Was that the first area open?

We've stayed in The Grandstand and Congress Park...both are AWESOME! After looking at the map I'm thinking The Springs would put us close to High Rock Springs and not too far of a straight walk the Paddock, right? 

Is there only 2 buildings in The Springs?  I'd love a water view of the pond.


----------



## tjhsr

supersuperwendy said:


> I keep trying to convince myself to try BCV but I just don't think I can.  I love SSR so much.
> 
> Question....How is the wear and tear in The Springs section?  Was that the first area open?
> 
> We've stayed in The Grandstand and Congress Park...both are AWESOME! After looking at the map I'm thinking The Springs would put us close to High Rock Springs and not too far of a straight walk the Paddock, right?
> 
> Is there only 2 buildings in The Springs?  I'd love a water view of the pond.





Congress Park opened first then the Springs.
We stayed in the Springs section last month building to the far left as you face the bus stop.Wear and tear not to bad. But some rooms seem worst than others in any section.
Your right about the Springs being in the middle but one building is down across from the theater where the models are.


----------



## wdwnomad

Hi Neighbors!  I am a new member here.  Just purchased SSR in August.  I am excited that I finally booked my first stay.  Going 8/9 to 8/21.  I am really looking forward to it.  Gotta lot to learn about the place before August.


----------



## supersuperwendy

wdwnomad said:


> Hi Neighbors!  I am a new member here.  Just purchased SSR in August.  I am excited that I finally booked my first stay.  Going 8/9 to 8/21.  I am really looking forward to it.  Gotta lot to learn about the place before August.



Welcome Home!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WELCOME HOME wdwnomad ! 

You will love SSR; it was our first Home, and we love the Rockers - find one and enjoy the easy life!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

wdwnomad said:


> Hi Neighbors!  I am a new member here.  Just purchased SSR in August.  I am excited that I finally booked my first stay.  Going 8/9 to 8/21.  I am really looking forward to it.  Gotta lot to learn about the place before August.



Welcome Home!  This will be a great place to learn all about your new home!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

wdwnomad said:


> Hi Neighbors!  I am a new member here.  Just purchased SSR in August.  I am excited that I finally booked my first stay.  Going 8/9 to 8/21.  I am really looking forward to it.  Gotta lot to learn about the place before August.




Welcome Home neighbor!!  You will love SSR. It blew us away the first time we saw it. We'll be booking our november 2012 trip next month and I'm already counting off the days.


----------



## Blondie1973

Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

WOW! Congratulations on being able to get what you needed! 

 I'll be down in about three weeks, and with all the love SSR gets I can't wait to see for myself!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!


Wow, this has the makings of a fantastic time!  Congrats on your vow renewal!


----------



## supersuperwendy

That's awesome! I'd love to renew my vows in WDW...so sweet! 

Congrats!


----------



## AirGoofy

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!



Now that is really awesome.  Enjoy the THVs and congratulations on 10 year Anniversary.  Are you doing them over at the Wedding Pavillion at GF?


----------



## tomandrobin

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!




Wow...How nice and generous of you!!!

One day we will do a Vow Renewal in Disney.


----------



## eaj1228

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!



Congrats!!  Sounds like it will be a magical trip.  

I just got back today from a split stay between BCV and SSR.  We had 5 nights at BCV and 8 nights at SSR.  Two very different but wonderful resorts.  It was my first time using my DVC membership and I couldn't be happier.

I booked SSR 11 months out and requested Congress Park.  When I checked in they said my room was in the Carousel and I had no preference listed on my reservation (my confirmation said I requested Congress Park).  Luckily they were able to work some magic and I got Congress Park.  My family loved walking to Downtown Disney and having meals at Wolfgang Puck Express (best use of counter service credit ever!!) and shopping.   

My niece utilitized the Paddock pool and High Rock Spring pool too.  As a grown up I think I prefered the High Rock Spring pool because I could enjoy a pina colada while she played.  One night she did a marshmallow roast and loved the other poolside activies.  I can't wait to come back with my other two nieces.  

We were disappointed with limited stations to refill our mugs considering the size of the resort.  I checked out the exercise facilities at the spa.  They seemed like great facilities but I didn't use them.  I did use the scale to weigh myself to see how much trouble the disney dining plan and my bad choices got me in.  I now believe anywhere Disney has a scale on property it should have a box of kleenex right next to it.  

I never stayed in SSR prior and was kind of nervous about the bus transportation due to the multiple stops and the size of the resort.  We did have to stand on the bus during peak times (we usually offered up our seats) but the buses operated quickly so it wasn't a major hassel to have multiple stops.  I thought the lack of mousekeeping would be an issue as well and my family was prepared to pay for additional cleaning services but we ended up not even needing the trash part of our last towel and trash service.


----------



## Blondie1973

AirGoofy said:


> Now that is really awesome.  Enjoy the THVs and congratulations on 10 year Anniversary.  Are you doing them over at the Wedding Pavillion at GF?



Not sure on the wedding pavilion or not. we wanted to get the THV's booked before we even got that far. lol


----------



## Dizny Dad

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!



Sounds like a Great Time!  And certainly a good excuse for Addonitis!


----------



## AirGoofy

Blondie1973 said:


> Not sure on the wedding pavilion or not. we wanted to get the THV's booked before we even got that far. lol



Those are two of my future plans at WDW, but maybe not the same year.  Have a great trip!


----------



## rentayenta

Booked 9 nights at the THV for next October!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's good to read about THVs lovers!  Enjoy your trips!  I think they are great!

Congratulations Blondie1973!


----------



## franandaj

Blondie1973 said:


> Just booked our October 2012 trip!!  we are getting 4 THV's for 5 nights. We're bringing 30 of our family and friends for our 10 year vow renewal. Yay!!!!!



That is awesome!  I hope you all get pods in close proximity!



rentayenta said:


> Booked 9 nights at the THV for next October!



I'm glad that it worked out for you!



bobbiwoz said:


> It's good to read about THVs lovers!  Enjoy your trips!  I think they are great!
> 
> Congratulations Blondie1973!



How was your trip to the THV?  Did everything work out wonderfully?


----------



## Dizny Dad

I had to go to page two to find this thread!  It is cold over there, with no highlights and a feel of being forgotten.

OK.  What do you like to do more than any other thing when staying at SSR?

I love to hit the Hot Tub at ~6:30 AM!  It is a great way to start the day.  Once I hit the tub at ~5:30 AM, and thinking that I was pretty much alone, began to sing a few favorite hymns that came to mind.  After a few minutes, along came another guy with towel around his neck that just kept on walking right by.  Somehow I think I must have scared him off.  So Sorry!  

I do still sing on occasion, but I try not to see if I can hear the echoes off of the buildings!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Dizny Dad said:


> I love to hit the Hot Tub at ~6:30 AM!  It is a great way to start the day.  Once I hit the tub at ~5:30 AM, and thinking that I was pretty much alone, began to sing a few favorite hymns that came to mind.  After a few minutes, along came another guy with towel around his neck that just kept on walking right by.  Somehow I think I must have scared him off.  So Sorry!
> 
> I do still sing on occasion, but I try not to see if I can hear the echoes off of the buildings!





I'm always the first one up in the family.  My favourite thing is to make my cup of tea and just sit out on the deck early in the morning and watch everything wake up.  Seeing the familys rush to the bus stop.  Golfers tee off.  I love my SSR.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> I had to go to page two to find this thread!  It is cold over there, with no highlights and a feel of being forgotten.
> 
> OK.  What do you like to do more than any other thing when staying at SSR?
> 
> I love to hit the Hot Tub at ~6:30 AM!  It is a great way to start the day.  Once I hit the tub at ~5:30 AM, and thinking that I was pretty much alone, began to sing a few favorite hymns that came to mind.  After a few minutes, along came another guy with towel around his neck that just kept on walking right by.  Somehow I think I must have scared him off.  So Sorry!
> 
> I do still sing on occasion, but I try not to see if I can hear the echoes off of the buildings!



That was you in the hot tub?  No, it wasn't me who walked by or I would have sang along with you.  I don't want to get up for RD anymore.  My children are up at 6:15 AM to get on school bus at 6:45 AM, so vacation for me is to sleep in late.  DW still schedules those 8:00 AM breakfasts so we can get into the parks early.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> I had to go to page two to find this thread!  It is cold over there, with no highlights and a feel of being forgotten.
> 
> OK.  What do you like to do more than any other thing when staying at SSR?



I was wondering where everyone went...I've been busy with my new teaching position and taking care of my DGD.

The first thing my DH does when we arrive is buy his refillable cup.  Then early every morning, he walks to AP, fills up with coffee and then takes his morning stroll thru SSR.  It is what he looks forward to, what he tells people and is pretty much his "happy place"...other than that secret palm tree somewhere near the Polynesian

We request CP DTD view all the time.  I love sitting on the balcony looking at DTD.  And if we get a side view, then I'm in the rockers just chilling taking in the DTD view.

Right now, trying to fit in our Flower and Garden trip although my youngest DD asked if there was ANY way we could do a few days in December.


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> . . . . . .  It is what he looks forward to, what he tells people and is pretty much his "happy place"...other than that secret palm tree somewhere near the Polynesian. . . . .



Secret Palm Tree?  So what does DH _DO_ at the secret palm tree?


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Secret Palm Tree?  So what does DH _DO_ at the secret palm tree?



Well...before we found our SSR rockers, we were Polynesian fans.  So you might call it the equivalent of SSR rockers, he found a spot that he sits and soaks in the "magic".  

We gave him a new imac for Christmas early.  Just put the CP fountain picture looking toward DTD as his wall paper.  I don't know that he can wait until F/G to go...a lot of sighing lately

BTW....HAPPY THANKSGIVING Disers!!!!  
I'm about ready to hit the kitchen and probably will not come out until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mjkre

We just came home from 9 great nights at SSR.  Stayed at the Paddock to try new pool.  Room 5810.  Sort of a road/ water view but the building was right next to the new pool.  Road noise and my love of sitting on a peaceful balcony might have me requesting a different location but the access to both feature pools was perfect.  The main pool was about a five minute walk and the Paddock Pool was a minute away.  The pond that the bridge is over has lots of turtles and fish to watch as you walk on the bridge.  

Some things to note: the AP has some of the best dessert options for a CS restaurant.  And kids can order non kid menu food...all CS credits are pooled. The music that is piped in is a sort of elevator type music. I love all kinds of music but on vacation I prefer the Calypso sounds at OKW.

The Paddock Pool is a lot smaller but warmer than the main pool.  The CS is basic but good and has a nice selection of beer and premixed cocktails. The slide is fun.  Also, great afternoon activites for kids (which sort of makes up for there being no Community Hall at the Paddock area).  No problem finding a shady spot.

Finally, a question.  Does the Congress Park DTD view get really loud at night? We walked to and from DTD one night and it seemed to be pretty loud.  Nice walk to take, btw.  Now I know what you all are talking about when you rave about Congress Park.  The view is very cool.


----------



## tinkerpea

Hi again! I just love reading this thread & I'm definayly getting more & more excited about our 15 night stay next October, boy does it feel ages away( I need that long to save though coming from the UK) anyways ...... I would really love to have a DTD view as I would love the walk & to see the view  I was wondering how far of a walk it is to either off the main themed pools with the slides & how far the min building is with the foodcourt area etc is? We will not be renting a car as I'm the only one who drives but I'm only 26 and a bit scared of driving over in the states,plus I like using the buses and not having to park!! Any info on walking distance would be fab thanks.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Just wanted to jump in here to let you know that we signed a 100 pt. contract today (went to the Doorway To Dreams store in Schaumburg IL.) and we are very excited about it.  My DH is really excited because he can't wait for our first stay in a Treehouse Villa.  This is our second home resort....we own at BLT also.  Now I am off to figure out our vacation for next year


----------



## eaj1228

tinkerpea said:


> Hi again! I just love reading this thread & I'm definayly getting more & more excited about our 15 night stay next October, boy does it feel ages away( I need that long to save though coming from the UK) anyways ...... I would really love to have a DTD view as I would love the walk & to see the view  I was wondering how far of a walk it is to either off the main themed pools with the slides & how far the min building is with the foodcourt area etc is? We will not be renting a car as I'm the only one who drives but I'm only 26 and a bit scared of driving over in the states,plus I like using the buses and not having to park!! Any info on walking distance would be fab thanks.



We stayed in the Congress Park section and it was about a 5 minute walk to High Rocks Spring Pool and Artist's Palette and probably a 8 or 9 minute walk to the Paddock pool.  We didn't rent a car and thought Disney transportation was great.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to drop in and say hello to you all as we will be staying at SSR for the first time next May and I am sure to have lots of questions!

We are staying on points and I have requested a room in the Paddock area as I like the look of the pool over there

The only thing that really worries me is road noise; do you think it would be a problem in this area?

I spend far too much time stuck in London traffic as it is and really don't want to hear lots of car noise when I am on vacation 

Great thread by the way


----------



## Fatalbie

Favorite thing to do:
Boat ride to Downtown Disney at sunset!!
Late night hot tub with a cigar, as long as noone else is there.

Jim


----------



## Pinkocto

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just wanted to jump in here to let you know that we signed a 100 pt. contract today (went to the Doorway To Dreams store in Schaumburg IL.) and we are very excited about it.  My DH is really excited because he can't wait for our first stay in a Treehouse Villa.  This is our second home resort....we own at BLT also.  Now I am off to figure out our vacation for next year



Congratulations on your add-on!!!  The THVs look so beautiful, it is on our bucket list to stay in one at least once.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Hey there!  We just got back from a 3 night stay at SSR.  Our room was immaculate, it was ready early and we looked over the golf course in the Grandstand.  We LOVE SSR.  It is beautiful, peaceful, has great pools (OK, not as good as SAB), and a wonderful restaurant.  I just totally relax when we go there.  We are so lucky to go there.


----------



## AirGoofy

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello to you all as we will be staying at SSR for the first time next May and I am sure to have lots of questions!
> 
> We are staying on points and I have requested a room in the Paddock area as I like the look of the pool over there
> 
> The only thing that really worries me is road noise; do you think it would be a problem in this area?
> 
> I spend far too much time stuck in London traffic as it is and really don't want to hear lots of car noise when I am on vacation
> 
> Great thread by the way



I did not notice the noise when we stayed at the Paddock.  We were in a 1 BR next to the paddock pool overlooking the lake.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I have a quick question....we are staying for the first time at SSR (our new home resort ) in a 1 bedroom.  DH and I were thinking that it would be cool to stay in an area that overlooked DTD and was not too far away from the main building.  Which area would you all think would be best for me to request or am I just making up an area in my head?  Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## Dizny Dad

PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a quick question....we are staying for the first time at SSR (our new home resort ) in a 1 bedroom.  DH and I were thinking that it would be cool to stay in an area that overlooked DTD and was not too far away from the main building.  Which area would you all think would be best for me to request or am I just making up an area in my head?  Thanks to anyone that can help.



You can have one or the other, like so many things in life!  

A view of DTD is available from Congress Park, but the walk to the Main Carriage House is longer than most, but still only about 5-8 minutes walk.

Close to the Carriage House would be The Springs or Grandstand, but neither come with DTD views, but some other views that are wonderful!

Enjoy SSR - it is a great place to relax and have fun!


----------



## Linda67

AirGoofy said:


> I did not notice the noise when we stayed at the Paddock.  We were in a 1 BR next to the paddock pool overlooking the lake.



Thanks for the info


----------



## PoohsFan1

Dizny Dad said:


> You can have one or the other, like so many things in life!
> 
> A view of DTD is available from Congress Park, but the walk to the Main Carriage House is longer than most, but still only about 5-8 minutes walk.
> 
> Close to the Carriage House would be The Springs or Grandstand, but neither come with DTD views, but some other views that are wonderful!
> 
> Enjoy SSR - it is a great place to relax and have fun!



Thanks for your help, since we aren't really doing any parks when we are staying there (only 1), Congress Park would not be bad at all.  We are mainly staying there to relax and unwind from having Grandma and Grandpa with us the first 3 nights of our trip (staying at BCV then and doing the parks).  While staying at SSR we do plan on heading down to DTD a couple of times....is Congress Park close enough to DTD where we can walk there or is it smart for us to just take the bus?  Thanks again.


----------



## bnk1120

One of the MANY great things about SSR is its proximity to DTD. Congress Park is the closest area to DTD and is an easy walk. You will NOT need to take the bus. Maybe back though. Especially at night.


----------



## bnk1120

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello to you all as we will be staying at SSR for the first time next May and I am sure to have lots of questions!
> 
> We are staying on points and I have requested a room in the Paddock area as I like the look of the pool over there
> 
> The only thing that really worries me is road noise; do you think it would be a problem in this area?
> 
> I spend far too much time stuck in London traffic as it is and really don't want to hear lots of car noise when I am on vacation
> 
> Great thread by the way



We were in the Paddock section, although not the building closest to the pool, but the one near the Congress Park bus stop. I could not believe how peaceful and quiet SSR was. I do not think you will have a problem with noise. Especially when you are used to city traffic!


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

Hello. We just returned from our 9-day Thanksgiving trip to WDW in which we became DVC Members! SSR is our home resort. This decision was primarily based on price per point, BLT being too contemporary for my DW, and AKV being too far away. Based on what I've read on this thread I think we made the right decision and I look forward to some awesome vacations at SSR. Treehouse Villas here we come (fall/winter 2012)!


----------



## Disney_Mama

MickeyFanIncognito said:


> Hello. We just returned from our 9-day Thanksgiving trip to WDW in which we became DVC Members! SSR is our home resort. This decision was primarily based on price per point, BLT being too contemporary for my DW, and AKV being too far away. Based on what I've read on this thread I think we made the right decision and I look forward to some awesome vacations at SSR. Treehouse Villas here we come (fall/winter 2012)!


----------



## Linda67

bnk1120 said:


> We were in the Paddock section, although not the building closest to the pool, but the one near the Congress Park bus stop. I could not believe how peaceful and quiet SSR was. I do not think you will have a problem with noise. Especially when you are used to city traffic!



Thanks, you have put my mind at rest


----------



## Pinkocto

mickeyfanincognito said:


> hello. We just returned from our 9-day thanksgiving trip to wdw in which we became dvc members! Ssr is our home resort. This decision was primarily based on price per point, blt being too contemporary for my dw, and akv being too far away. Based on what i've read on this thread i think we made the right decision and i look forward to some awesome vacations at ssr. Treehouse villas here we come (fall/winter 2012)!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Doug7856

Congratulations mickeyfanincognito! 

We love SSR and our second second stay at the THV's is coming up soon! 

I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## RooRach0906

We recently became members of DVC with our home at SSR! We are so excited and feel very blessed that we could. There was no question which resort to choice as SSR is very near and dear to us, it was where we spent our honeymoon! Hope to have and share many great memories with our DD for years to come! Our first DVC members trip will be Dec 2012, Im so so so excited, it will also be our first time in Disney during the Christmas season!


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

Congratulations RooRach0906! Disney is beautiful at Christmas time.


----------



## RooRach0906

MickeyFanIncognito said:


> Congratulations RooRach0906! Disney is beautiful at Christmas time.



Congrats to you as well!


----------



## mrstomrice

We are finally doing it! We wanted to wait until we were done paying for daycare....we're almost there! Since we are going next December, it seemed best to buy now when we can get the points in August so we can use 2 years worth next year and still have the chance to go the following August. We chose SSR!  We were impressed when we visited a few years ago. So excited!


----------



## Doug7856

mrstomrice said:


> We are finally doing it! We wanted to wait until we were done paying for daycare....we're almost there! Since we are going next December, it seemed best to buy now when we can get the points in August so we can use 2 years worth next year and still have the chance to go the following August. We chose SSR!  We were impressed when we visited a few years ago. So excited!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## LoveMickey

We're heading for Florida tonight.   See  you tomorrow SSR


----------



## Dizny Dad

*RooRach0906* - *WELCOME HOME!!*   We also found SSR during one of our early family trips and feel in love with the place!  Enjoy the memories you will be building!

*mrstomrice -* *WECOME HOME!!* Outstanding buy for the timing of the family!  I wish we had bought in when our kids were little!

Welcome to the SSR thread!  We need to hear about your trips when you go, and we need to hear about your thoughts when you can't go!  Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## Pinkocto

mrstomrice said:


> We are finally doing it! We wanted to wait until we were done paying for daycare....we're almost there! Since we are going next December, it seemed best to buy now when we can get the points in August so we can use 2 years worth next year and still have the chance to go the following August. We chose SSR!  We were impressed when we visited a few years ago. So excited!





RooRach0906 said:


> We recently became members of DVC with our home at SSR! We are so excited and feel very blessed that we could. There was no question which resort to choice as SSR is very near and dear to us, it was where we spent our honeymoon! Hope to have and share many great memories with our DD for years to come! Our first DVC members trip will be Dec 2012, Im so so so excited, it will also be our first time in Disney during the Christmas season!



Congratulations you guys!  Very exciting!


----------



## supersuperwendy

LoveMickey said:


> We're heading for Florida tonight.   See  you tomorrow SSR



So lucky!  have fun!


----------



## mrstomrice

I am waiting for the papers to come in the mail 
Question...can I buy the dining plan without buying park passes?  I am hoping to get the tickets elsewhere (well known Disney ticket broker with excellant Disboards history) then upgrading to annual passes during our trip. Cna I upgrade to the DVC price with park passes bought elsewhere?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mrstomrice said:


> I am waiting for the papers to come in the mail
> Question...can I buy the dining plan without buying park passes?  I am hoping to get the tickets elsewhere (well known Disney ticket broker with excellant Disboards history) then upgrading to annual passes during our trip. Cna I upgrade to the DVC price with park passes bought elsewhere?  Thanks so much!


DVC stays do not require any package purchase to add the dining plan.  You can get your tickets anywhere you like.  Yes, you can upgrade them to DVC Annual Passes.  Remember to take your blue DVC Member card and your picture ID to Guest Relations when you do the upgrade.  Also remember to use them at least once before upgrading them.  (Do your upgrade inside the park instead of outside.)  Using the ticket ensures your exchange is based on Disney's current gate price for the ticket and not the discounted amount.


----------



## Dizny Dad

birdsofpreydave said:


> . . . . . .  Also remember to use them at least once before upgrading them.  (do your upgrade inside the park instead of outside.)  using the ticket ensures your exchange is based on disney's current gate price for the ticket and not the discounted amount.



great tip dave!


----------



## DisneyFreaks

I should probably know this but I guess my mind isn't working too quickly this morning. I just booked our november, 2012 trip for a 2 bedroom villa. My email conformation states a dedicated room although I did not request that. I know the dedicated villas do not have the studio kitchenettes but does this also mean there will be two beds instead of the bed and sofa combination the studio rooms have? Thanks


----------



## Pinkocto

I've not stayed in a dedicated, but from what I remember from the floor plans, yes, that will be the case.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DisneyFreaks said:


> ...does this also mean there will be two beds instead of the bed and sofa combination the studio rooms have?


Yes


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thanks Pam and Dave. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Pinkocto

I just got back yesterday, and I have to say SSR is a beautiful resort.  I requested Congress Park at check-in, but the lady said I was already put there so that was nice.  We had a bell man take us to the room, and on the way he asked did we request the room specifically, which confused us at first, but when we got in we knew why.  We had the last building closest to DTD, ground floor with the most perfect view.  We couldn't have asked for a better room (1143).  

We'll be back I'm sure.


----------



## rentayenta

Does SSR have dedicated and lock off 2 bedrooms? What are the differences?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

rentayenta said:


> Does SSR have dedicated and lock off 2 bedrooms? What are the differences?


SSR has both types of two-bedroom units.  The lock-off is a one-bedroom and a studio with a connecting door.  The dedicated is a single villa with two bedrooms.

Differences:  

Dedicated has two queen-sized beds in the 2nd bedroom.  Lockoff has a queen-sized bed and a full-sized sofa bed.

Lockoff has a kitchenette in the studio that includes its own refrigerator, microwave, coffee maker, and toaster.

Lockoff has a direct door to the outside in addition to the connecting door.

2nd bedroom has a balcony in the lockoff, it does not in the dedicated.

Another option at SSR is the Treehouse Villa, which is the same number of points as a two-bedroom.


----------



## franandaj

Congrats to all who recently joined, are going on and returning from trips!

Pam I want pictures when you get your PB account up and running!  I'll be happy to help you out if you have any questions as well!  

It looks like our return to SSR will be delayed as all our trips got shifted by a year from a severe illness this Fall.  I did just find our Disney Photo Book from our 2010 Treehouse stay while cleaning out the house and was thrilled to relive those Disney memories. Now we're looking at Christmas 2013 for our next trip back to SSR.  

But at least we have plans to look forward to!    The good news is that we do have trips to WDW, just staying at other resorts.  By November 2012, I will have stayed at all the WDW DVCs, until the GFVs open!


----------



## LoveMickey

We just returned last night from our trip to SSR.  We have a great time.  We stayed in the Grandstand area - shhhh - don't tell anyone about this area.  It was perfect.  DH played 3 rounds of golf at LBV.  We had some rain and some cool weather but had a great time.

We asked, and even received, a tour of an "open" treehouse.   We'll be staying in THV next May, so it was great to be able to see one up close and personal. 

Loved the Turf Club Bar and Grill.  

All Castmembers were very nice, so grumpy gusses this trip.


----------



## mrstomrice

We will be booking our first stay for next December.  This will be our first stay.  I am looking for suggestions on where to request to stay. We will be getting a studio. It will be DH, DS8, DS6 and me.  I am looking for conveniece for the bus...an early stop would likely be best. Where do you like to stay? What pools...if it is even warm enough...are nearby?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Pinkocto

Ok, I uploaded everything from the phone, and am going to try and post a few pictures.  

View from the room: 






Some other pictures of the resort: 













This one's not the best, but these were lining the entrance to the Carriage House.


----------



## AirGoofy

mrstomrice said:


> We will be booking our first stay for next December.  This will be our first stay.  I am looking for suggestions on where to request to stay. We will be getting a studio. It will be DH, DS8, DS6 and me.  I am looking for conveniece for the bus...an early stop would likely be best. Where do you like to stay? What pools...if it is even warm enough...are nearby?
> Thanks so much!



The two feature pools (with water slides) are Paddock and Springs.  The Paddock is the 2nd bus stop on way to/from theme parks, with Springs being the last.  The Springs is closer to AP QS.  Grandstand is the first stop with a private pool.  Depending on what building you get, there are some closer to those than others.


----------



## AirGoofy

Pinkocto said:


> Ok, I uploaded everything from the phone, and am going to try and post a few pictures.
> ]



Great pics and thanks for sharing.  Have a great trip.


----------



## mrstomrice

AirGoofy said:


> The two feature pools (with water slides) are Paddock and Springs.  The Paddock is the 2nd bus stop on way to/from theme parks, with Springs being the last.  The Springs is closer to AP QS.  Grandstand is the first stop with a private pool.  Depending on what building you get, there are some closer to those than others.



Thanks! How many buildings have studios?  Is the walk from Paddock to ap long?


----------



## IslandAdventure4

thanks for the thread, we will be staying at SSR January 22 - 28th.. this thread is getting me excited...


----------



## mrstomrice

Thanks again for the info! Are location requests simply requests or is there more of a guarentee? Thanks!


----------



## AirGoofy

mrstomrice said:


> Thanks! How many buildings have studios?  Is the walk from Paddock to ap long?





mrstomrice said:


> Thanks again for the info! Are location requests simply requests or is there more of a guarentee? Thanks!



The Paddock is a fairly large section.  If you get closer to the feature pool and bus stop, you will have a longer walk to AP.  Technically, they are just requests and do not have to be honored.  If you use points for a 1 BR, you're guaranteed the 1 BR and that's about it.  But, we usually do not have a problem when we make a request.  We also drive and tend to arrive early in AM and check in.  The room is not ready, but we are happy with the rooms given.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mrstomrice said:


> Thanks again for the info! Are location requests simply requests or is there more of a guarentee? Thanks!


There are booking categories and there are requests.  A booking category is something that is guaranteed -- such as a Boardwalk view at BWV or a Savannah view at AKV.  Booking categories sometimes involve a different number of points than other views.  For example, a Magic Kingdom view is more points than a Lake view at BLT.  You will know when you make a reservation whether you got the booking category you wanted.  It is part of the booking, and not something assigned by the resort's room assigner.

And then there are requests.  You can add requests to your reservation, and the resort will try to honor them.  However, they are not guaranteed.  Requests include things like "high floor," "near an elevator," "near transportation," etc.

At SSR, there are no booking categories associated with the sections of the resort.  If you want a specific section or view, you add it to your reservation as a request.  For example, you can put in a request like "First choice: Congress Park, Second Choice: Paddock, third choice: The Springs."  There's no guarantee you'll get it, though.  When you arrive, you could find that you've been assigned a room in the Carrousel.


----------



## bnk1120

I just booked an SSR trip for July  This will be our 4th year going in the summer. People think we are crazy for going then, but we really love pool time and the water parks. 

When I asked my DH and DD for their resort choices for this trip they both said SSR!!! I agreed! We had such an amazing trip last year and absolutely fell in love with the grounds, the location, the High Rock Springs pool, the food court- everything! I never even asked member services what else was available because this is where we want to be.

Three cheers for SSR


----------



## AirGoofy

bnk1120 said:


> I just booked an SSR trip for July  This will be our 4th year going in the summer. People think we are crazy for going then, but we really love pool time and the water parks.
> 
> When I asked my DH and DD for their resort choices for this trip they both said SSR!!! I agreed! We had such an amazing trip last year and absolutely fell in love with the grounds, the location, the High Rock Springs pool, the food court- everything! I never even asked member services what else was available because this is where we want to be.
> 
> Three cheers for SSR



The predictions on the 2013 point chart reallocations is that summer will be cheaper points.  Might be good news.


----------



## bnk1120

AirGoofy said:


> The predictions on the 2013 point chart reallocations is that summer will be cheaper points.  Might be good news.



Yes, for me it will be! We will most likely continue to go in the summer until I retire-20years from now


----------



## dade1196

Heading to SARASOTA SPRINGS the final week of March.  Haven't been to Disney in about 20yrs.  This will be my daughters(5yr old twins) 1st trip.  My mother in law and wife were last there about 6 or 7 years ago.  This trip will be celebrated as a birthday trip for them and a early anniversary for me and my wife.  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom villa, and we are on a meal plan.  What recommendations do any of you out there have.  My big concern is transportation considering it is so far from the some of the parks.  I have heard good things and bad things about the buses.  Is there a specific building we should try and request.  But any information is greatly appreciated.  Thanks all...


----------



## Pinkocto

bnk1120 said:


> I just booked an SSR trip for July  This will be our 4th year going in the summer. People think we are crazy for going then, but we really love pool time and the water parks.
> 
> When I asked my DH and DD for their resort choices for this trip they both said SSR!!! I agreed! We had such an amazing trip last year and absolutely fell in love with the grounds, the location, the High Rock Springs pool, the food court- everything! I never even asked member services what else was available because this is where we want to be.
> 
> Three cheers for SSR



Congratulations!  



dade1196 said:


> Heading to SARASOTA SPRINGS the final week of March.  Haven't been to Disney in about 20yrs.  This will be my daughters(5yr old twins) 1st trip.  My mother in law and wife were last there about 6 or 7 years ago.  This trip will be celebrated as a birthday trip for them and a early anniversary for me and my wife.  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom villa, and we are on a meal plan.  What recommendations do any of you out there have.  My big concern is transportation considering it is so far from the some of the parks.  I have heard good things and bad things about the buses.  Is there a specific building we should try and request.  But any information is greatly appreciated.  Thanks all...



Wonderful news you're finally get back to Disney!  

We had absolutely no problems with the buses getting to the parks.  They were numerous and wait times were very short.  Getting around the resort internally was another thing entirely.  Numerous times we opted to pay bell services to drive us back to the room instead of walking, we were just plum tuckered out and couldn't walk to the room. We paid them $5 each time, hopefully that was enough.


----------



## NJDVCmember

We are giving our DD and her three friends a week at SSR in June for their college graduation gift..  What building would you guys suggest I request.  I know it is only a request.  I was thinking the Springs??? Close to the boat ramp to DT???  Alittle worried about them walking back to the resort after a night out....or I would request Congress Park.

Also...anything the girls shouldn't miss while they are there?  Any clubs to check out?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NJDVCmember

Room 1142 what type room is this? 

Cannot get back to "quote" you


----------



## jupers

Leaving in T minus 3 1/2 hours for flight to MCO and 4 days at SSR. Sooo excited but really hate to fly so very nervous. I will post anything I can when we get back!!!!


----------



## NJDVCmember

Groceries - no car...suggestions?? Taxi? pre order?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

NJDVCmember said:


> Groceries - no car...suggestions?? Taxi? pre order?



My last trip I used Garden Grocer and was very happy with them.  They will leave your items with bell services if you are not in your room and then when I got back I just had bell services bring the bags to my room.


----------



## Pinkocto

NJDVCmember said:


> We are giving our DD and her three friends a week at SSR in June for their college graduation gift..  What building would you guys suggest I request.  I know it is only a request.  I was thinking the Springs??? Close to the boat ramp to DT???  Alittle worried about them walking back to the resort after a night out....or I would request Congress Park.
> 
> Also...anything the girls shouldn't miss while they are there?  Any clubs to check out?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Even though I loved Congress Park for the view and short walk to DTD, the Springs would be really nice to be close to the Carriage House and eating areas.  



NJDVCmember said:


> Groceries - no car...suggestions?? Taxi? pre order?



I can only vouch for garden grocer, and I was really happy with them. Some like wegoshop, so it's totally a personal preference kind of thing.  The only thing with Garden Grocer is that there is a mininum ($40) a delivery fee of $12, and you have to tip.  So I wasn't expecting to spend $80 for a four day trip, but I'll definitely do it from now on it was so nice not to worry about anything.


----------



## NJDVCmember

Thanks for the suggestion.  I was thinking the same thing. We stayed at CongreePark as a family and loved the location but I do think the kids would like to be closer to the eating and pools.  


Is there still pool hopping? I know the pool at Beach Club is off limits but what about the others?


----------



## Pinkocto

NJDVCmember said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I was thinking the same thing. We stayed at CongreePark as a family and loved the location but I do think the kids would like to be closer to the eating and pools.
> 
> 
> Is there still pool hopping? I know the pool at Beach Club is off limits but what about the others?



There is pool hopping, but I know there's rules too.  You also can't use Bay Lake Towers and Animal Kingdom Lodge pools.  I'm going to check if there's a link on the DVC website.  I know I've gotten pamphlets the last two times I've gone with the rules, but I don't have those with me.


----------



## Chappy99

Less than a month out from my SSR Treehouse Villa. Any suggestions on a specific room or area we should request? We'll have a rental car as well if that's a factor.


----------



## kendzee94

Chappy99 said:


> Less than a month out from my SSR Treehouse Villa. Any suggestions on a specific room or area we should request? We'll have a rental car as well if that's a factor.



My suggestion is to request the north bus stop, so that way you are easy in and easy out with your car! Without a car, I suggest the south bus stop. Remember your THV will only have one parking spot (not sure how many cars you will have).  The second car can be parked at the grandstand.


----------



## Chappy99

kendzee94 said:


> My suggestion is to request the north bus stop, so that way you are easy in and easy out with your car! Without a car, I suggest the south bus stop. Remember your THV will only have one parking spot (not sure how many cars you will have).  The second car can be parked at the grandstand.



We'll have just one, a minivan. Thanks for the tip. Looking at the map, that was my feeling as well.


----------



## supersuperwendy

How are the views from The Springs?  Are there water views???


----------



## rentayenta

kendzee94 said:


> My suggestion is to request the north bus stop, so that way you are easy in and easy out with your car! Without a car, I suggest the south bus stop. Remember your THV will only have one parking spot (not sure how many cars you will have).  The second car can be parked at the grandstand.




This is great, thank you. We never have a car and this is good info. If we keep our reservation at the THV, we'll request the south bust stop.


----------



## CurtisB

Heading down to SSR for the weekend of Feb 3rd to check it out and decide if DVC is for me.  All my friends who have it love it! Looking forward to my trip!


----------



## bnk1120

CurtisB said:


> Heading down to SSR for the weekend of Feb 3rd to check it out and decide if DVC is for me.  All my friends who have it love it! Looking forward to my trip!



Hope you enjoy it! I hope to add on points at SSR very soon!


----------



## meggiebeth

I'm so pleased I found a thread dedicated to SSR! I love this resort... way more than AKL and the Poly. I'm surprised that it isn't one of the popular Disney resorts- we absolutely loved it.

We'd love to join DVC but can't afford it at the moment. It seems like such good value!


----------



## Pinkocto

meggiebeth said:


> I'm so pleased I found a thread dedicated to SSR! I love this resort... way more than AKL and the Poly. I'm surprised that it isn't one of the popular Disney resorts- we absolutely loved it.
> 
> We'd love to join DVC but can't afford it at the moment. It seems like such good value!



When it's a good time for you definitely join DVC.  The savings are amazing!


----------



## tjhsr

CurtisB said:


> Heading down to SSR for the weekend of Feb 3rd to check it out and decide if DVC is for me.  All my friends who have it love it! Looking forward to my trip!



I'm sure you will find out why we enjoy it so much. We are almost neighbors. We live in Edgewater.


----------



## Coach81

About to submit paperwork for 150 more points, this will bring us to 300!!! All at SSR!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Awesome news!


----------



## tomandrobin

Coach81 said:


> About to submit paperwork for 150 more points, this will bring us to 300!!! All at SSR!!!



That is great! 

You buying resale? 

Don't buy a stripped contract.


----------



## tomandrobin

tjhsr said:


> I'm sure you will find out why we enjoy it so much. We are almost neighbors. We live in Edgewater.





Howdy MD/SSR neighbor!


----------



## tomandrobin

CurtisB said:


> Heading down to SSR for the weekend of Feb 3rd to check it out and decide if DVC is for me.  All my friends who have it love it! Looking forward to my trip!



Checking out the resorts is a fantastic way to know if DVC is right for your needs. 

Just don't buy direct......

We are going to be at SSR this coming weekend and can't wait!


----------



## tjhsr

tomandrobin said:


> Howdy MD/SSR neighbor!



Hi guys hope everything is going well!


----------



## JD&LYD

We've been going to SSR since 2007 and think its great it really has everything we want . 
I do have one question about the THV tho. Wewill be staying in the THV Mar this year after a DCL Cruise. Is WI-FI available in THV? DW and SIL will surely be going thru withdrawel after a week without the "NET".


----------



## tomandrobin

tjhsr said:


> Hi guys hope everything is going well!



We are doing well! 

Heading to Disney this weekend, Just completed booking a Grand Villa for Christmas today.


----------



## tjhsr

tomandrobin said:


> We are doing well!
> 
> Heading to Disney this weekend, Just completed booking a Grand Villa for Christmas today.



Very Cool! We have one this october kids and grand kids are all going. Not there first trip they are SSR veterans already at 3. But there first MK visit


----------



## Coach81

Pinkocto said:


> Awesome news!





tomandrobin said:


> That is great!
> 
> You buying resale?
> 
> Don't buy a stripped contract.



Ha Ha.. Tom.. on the contrary... the one we are putting a deposit on has 150 points for this year.. and 300 BANKED for next year!!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Leaving in 19 days THV for 10 nights  I cannot wait, we have always loved the cabins at the Ft but never thought they were big enough!  We will have a car and have 2 other people traveling with us staying at SSR.  From what I read on this thread I should request South Bus stop at THV and have my parents and friends request Grand Stand???  We plan on doing some meals together at the THV and none of us mind a 10 - 15 minute walk.  Are there paths in between and is this the best way to do it?

Denise


----------



## PoohsFan1

We just returned from our first stay at SSR (returned yesterday) and we LOVED it.  We were in room 1825 in Congress Park.  Our balcony overlooked DTD West side and the quiet pool.  We were in a 1-bedroom (first time staying in one) and we loved all of the extra room that it has.  We walked to DTD a couple of times, however for those of you going very soon they are working on the busstops at DTD Marketplace (not sure how long it will be down, it looked like they were resurfacing the road there) so the nearest busstop at DTD was at Pleasure Island.  I was a little nervous staying here because it is such a big resort, but we were able to manage it just fine and can't wait to stay there again.  It is such a pretty resort.  Next time, the kids have already made a request to stay closest to the Paddock pool since they really liked it.  We also did online check-in and our room was ready by 11:30am.


----------



## Ryansdad0727

Any good info out there on the SSR refurb. We will be there in July and wondering what section might be closed.


----------



## meggiebeth

Thanks so much for letting me know about the refurb! Getting me excited! I would love to return to SSR even so but I can't wait to see what the new refurbished villas will look like!


----------



## Mousewerks

Ryansdad0727 said:


> Any good info out there on the SSR refurb. We will be there in July and wondering what section might be closed.



DVCNews has this story on the refurbs from last summer.


----------



## zeferjen

Hi everyone! I am a soon-to-be SSR owner. Can't wait!

If you were traveling with two young kids (4 and 5), what room requests would you make? I know it is only a request, but wanted to get opinions. I assume that we will have several pool afternoons and at least one trip to DTD, but daily use of the buses. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## venny

Some more info here...

http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/0...odge-and-saratoga-springs-resort-renovations/

and also from AllEars...

"Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

    As Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa approaches its 8th anniversary, a number of painting projects aim to keep the resort looking fresh for guests. From February 9 through April 24, 2012 , the rockwork at the High Rock Spring pool will be painted. The pool and slide are expected to remain open throughout the painting project. Meanwhile, from February 21 to April 12 , the Carriage House lobby will be repainted. In addition, each of the 18 resort building exteriors is being re-painted--a project which began back in the fall of 2010. The building re-painting is expected to conclude in August 2012 . During each of these projects, crews will aim to minimize the impact on resort guests. Note that all published refurbishment dates are estimates only and exact project dates may vary."

There seems to be a bit of a difference between the two stories, one referencing rooms, whilst the other references exteriors and the pool.  Hopefully we'll see both happen.


----------



## Mjkre

zeferjen said:


> Hi everyone! I am a soon-to-be SSR owner. Can't wait!
> 
> If you were traveling with two young kids (4 and 5), what room requests would you make? I know it is only a request, but wanted to get opinions. I assume that we will have several pool afternoons and at least one trip to DTD, but daily use of the buses. Thanks for your advice.



In order of preference for those with young children such as you:

1.Paddock area (great enclosed pool area with cool slide, zero entry end of pool and "water playground".. Perfect for young kids.  Also, easy walk to main pool over bridge that has turtles and fish to be seen under the bridge.

2. Grandstand.. Quiet pool with no slide  but has hot tub and water cannon play area.   First stop in resort for all busses.  Easy walk to Springs.

3. Springs...main pool, cummunity hall, last bus stop, near lobby and artist pallet for food.

4. Congress Park... Quiet pool with no slide, overlooks dtd, can walk to dtd and main pool.

5. Carousel...no pool.  Farthest away from everything (except maybe the paddock area pool).  This is the one area I wish I could request not to be in.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

zeferjen said:


> Hi everyone! I am a soon-to-be SSR owner. Can't wait!
> 
> If you were traveling with two young kids (4 and 5), what room requests would you make? I know it is only a request, but wanted to get opinions. I assume that we will have several pool afternoons and at least one trip to DTD, but daily use of the buses. Thanks for your advice.



Definitely the Springs.  3 young kids here, too.  We love being right across the street from the main pool and the Community Hall and the food/gift shop.  We really won't even stay anywhere else when the kids are with us.  MUST be close to the main pool and Community Hall.  But we spend a lot of time at the resort and only do half days in the parks.


----------



## Dizny Dad

zeferjen said:


> Hi everyone! I am a soon-to-be SSR owner. Can't wait! . . . . . . .



*WELCOME HOME!!*


----------



## zeferjen

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LoveMickey

dbs1228 said:


> Leaving in 19 days THV for 10 nights  I cannot wait, we have always loved the cabins at the Ft but never thought they were big enough!  We will have a car and have 2 other people traveling with us staying at SSR.  From what I read on this thread I should request South Bus stop at THV and have my parents and friends request Grand Stand???  We plan on doing some meals together at the THV and none of us mind a 10 - 15 minute walk.  Are there paths in between and is this the best way to do it?
> 
> Denise



We stayed at Grandstand in December and checked out the THV since we are staying there in May.   We even got a private viewing of a non-occumpied THV one day.   Cool.

The path to the Grandstand area is very close to the one of the Buildings in the Grandstand.   There are many THV near that path, which is near a bus stop and their quiet pool.  You can see the path in most of the "resort maps' that are around.  We don't mind walking either, but I'm not sure what the time was, but I did not find it a long walk - even after coming back from the parks..  

It is a quick walk to the Grandstand pool and a quick walk from the Grandstand Pool to the main Carriage House area.  

One thing we did notice, everytime we came back from the parks at night, there was a THV bus waiting in the Grandstand area. The Grandstand is the first bus stop on it's way out of the resort and the first stop on the way back from the parks.   I thought that was very nice.


----------



## Butterflygirl35

First visit to SSR - end of March... Thanks for all the information!!


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone 

We are going to be staying at SSR for the first time in May (super excited )

I've requested the Paddock area; I like the look of the pool there and also liked the fact that there is a QS location right there

Having never stayed at the resort previously I would love to hear some of your hints and tips 

How's the food at Turf Club and could we just get a walk up (2 adults)

Any nice peaceful areas to just sit and watch the world go by?

Are there any nice pool bars or a lounge for an evening drink 

TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Linda67 said:


> How's the food at Turf Club and could we just get a walk up (2 adults)


We absolutely love this restaurant.  I much prefer the dinner menu to the lunch menu, though.  The lunch menu is mostly sandwiches, but dinner has lots of choices.  Prime rib, steaks, seafood, pork chops, lamb chops, burgers.  Oh my gosh, I wish I were there right now.  _(Well, not right right now, because that would be the lunch menu.  But tonight...  I wish I could be there tonight.)_

We've always had good luck getting seated, even without a reservation.



Linda67 said:


> Any nice peaceful areas to just sit and watch the world go by?


You've just described pretty much the entire resort.

There are benches everywhere - views of everything from Downtown Disney across the lake, to beautiful landscaping and ponds, to the golf course.  You'll also hear people speak of the rocking chairs outside the Artist's Palette.



Linda67 said:


> Are there any nice pool bars or a lounge for an evening drink


There are bars at three of the pools -- the Main Pool (High Rock Springs), the Paddock Pool, and the Grandstand.  These are great for grabbing something cold to relax during the heat of the day.  In the evening, there's the Turf Club Lounge.  There's a fireplace and several comfortable seating areas.  There's also a pool table.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are going to be staying at SSR for the first time in May . . . . . Any nice peaceful areas to just sit and watch the world go by? . . . . . .



I agree with *BirdsOfPreyDave*, but would specifically direct you to the Rockers found at lakeside just across from the Congress Park Quiet Pool.  A great view of DDT, Boats gracefully sliding by, people strolling thru; a great place to relax and "watch the world go by"!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I was just looking through some pictures from our last trip.  We walked around SSR for a little while to take some pictures before heading to my niece's wedding.  There are just so many picturesque spots throughout the resort.  It was nice to have on something other than vacation clothes for a few pictures.  Can you believe it, though, not one person walked past while we were taking the pictures to do a shot of the two of us together.


----------



## dade1196

My family and I will be heading to SSR the last week of March(next month can't wait) I have a question I have heard that sometimes if you ask upon check-in if there are any upgrades aval that you sometimes can get upgraded for free. Is this true? Has anyone out there had this happen? Already staying in a 2 bedroom suite, not sure what can be bigger then that.  Should I request a certain building?  Family consist of a DH29 DW 27 (2)DD's 5 and DGM 60. Any info from you all out there would be great. Thanks 


<a href='http://www.mickeypath.com/'>
<img src='http://www.mickeypath.com/id/1331881233.jpg'>
</a>


----------



## dade1196

My family and I will be heading to SSR the last week of March(next month can't wait) I have a question I have heard that sometimes if you ask upon check-in if there are any upgrades aval that you sometimes can get upgraded for free. Is this true? Has anyone out there had this happen? Already staying in a 2 bedroom suite, not sure what can be bigger then that.  Should I request a certain building?  Family consist of a DH29 DW 27 (2)DD's 5 and DGM 60. Any info from you all out there would be great. Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

On extremely rare occassions when a resort is completely booked and they need to take a room out of service unexpectedly, a member on points may be upgraded.  However, the chances of getting upgraded from a two-bedroom to a  grand villa during check-in simply by asking are nil.  If there was a grand villa available, they may offer to upgrade you to it by charging you the extra points.


----------



## Linda67

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> We absolutely love this restaurant.  I much prefer the dinner menu to the lunch menu, though.  The lunch menu is mostly sandwiches, but dinner has lots of choices.  Prime rib, steaks, seafood, pork chops, lamb chops, burgers.  Oh my gosh, I wish I were there right now.  _(Well, not right right now, because that would be the lunch menu.  But tonight...  I wish I could be there tonight.)_
> 
> We've always had good luck getting seated, even without a reservation.
> 
> You've just described pretty much the entire resort.
> 
> There are benches everywhere - views of everything from Downtown Disney across the lake, to beautiful landscaping and ponds, to the golf course.  You'll also hear people speak of the rocking chairs outside the Artist's Palette.
> 
> There are bars at three of the pools -- the Main Pool (High Rock Springs), the Paddock Pool, and the Grandstand.  These are great for grabbing something cold to relax during the heat of the day.  In the evening, there's the Turf Club Lounge.  There's a fireplace and several comfortable seating areas.  There's also a pool table.





Dizny Dad said:


> I agree with *BirdsOfPreyDave*, but would specifically direct you to the Rockers found at lakeside just across from the Congress Park Quiet Pool.  A great view of DDT, Boats gracefully sliding by, people strolling thru; a great place to relax and "watch the world go by"!



Thanks so much for the tips guys 
As I am sure you can tell we are so excited about our first stay at SSR


----------



## njtinkmom

I can't wait for my upcoming trip in 15 days!  I just made the plans on Tuesday so I am short on planning time!  I do have a question our flight arrives at 840 pm and we are taking ME. Will anything be open for dinner?  

This thread s amazing!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

njtinkmom said:


> I can't wait for my upcoming trip in 15 days!  I just made the plans on Tuesday so I am short on planning time!  I do have a question our flight arrives at 840 pm and we are taking ME. Will anything be open for dinner?
> 
> This thread s amazing!


The Turf Club closes relatively early (9:00), but Artist's Palette is open until 11:00, so you'd have a shot at getting there before it closes.  Most of the restaurants at the Downtown Disney Marketplace also close at 11:00, although some at the West Side may be open later.


----------



## ree123

We stayed at ssr 4 years ago and loved it. But, I'm not sure about where to request ... My ONLY request is a no parking lot view. That's all. I'm from Chicago and I look out our home front window and see cars. I look out my bedroom balcony , I see cars. That's my worst hotel nightmare is view. Am I crazy ? Don't remember seeing balcony facing lots or the roads, but can you guys refresh my memory ? Thanks again


----------



## Doug7856

ree123 said:


> We stayed at ssr 4 years ago and loved it. But, I'm not sure about where to request ... My ONLY request is a no parking lot view. That's all. I'm from Chicago and I look out our home front window and see cars. I look out my bedroom balcony , I see cars. That's my worst hotel nightmare is view. Am I crazy ? Don't remember seeing balcony facing lots or the roads, but can you guys refresh my memory ? Thanks again



I would ask for a Downtown Disney view. Another option is a lake or golf course view. There are locations with views of parking lots and roads so if you don't want one of those views I would ask for one of the above views. There are so many units at SSR, I suspect anyone who makes a request has a good shot at getting it.


----------



## ree123

Thanks for your quick response Doug !


----------



## AirGoofy

Linda67 said:


> Having never stayed at the resort previously I would love to hear some of your hints and tips
> 
> How's the food at Turf Club and could we just get a walk up (2 adults)
> 
> Any nice peaceful areas to just sit and watch the world go by?
> 
> Are there any nice pool bars or a lounge for an evening drink
> 
> TIA!



Tip - Get to know your bus route.  Depending on where you are located and where you want to go, it can be a good walk.  The bus system has a set order - one for Theme Parks and one for DTD.  Know it and you can take any bus from one stop to another for convenience.

Turf Club is awesome.  The Prime Rib was excellent - cooked well and seasoned wonderfully.  It has indoor and outdoor seating, and table for 2 is usually not difficult.  

Peaceful area - the rockers overlooking DTD.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

ree123 said:


> We stayed at ssr 4 years ago and loved it. But, I'm not sure about where to request ... My ONLY request is a no parking lot view. That's all. I'm from Chicago and I look out our home front window and see cars. I look out my bedroom balcony , I see cars. That's my worst hotel nightmare is view. Am I crazy ? Don't remember seeing balcony facing lots or the roads, but can you guys refresh my memory ? Thanks again


If that is your main priority, I would call member services and add that as a request. Also mention it again at check in. Because of the building designs, the majority of balconies face away from the parking lots. But there are still some rooms with that "lucky" asphalt overlook.


----------



## ree123

Dave, I will take your advice and call tmro and make a request ... Should I specifically say " no parking lot" or just say "water or golf" ? I don't care what section. We will be staying at resort during am , have lunch then head to a park for the rest of day into pm. Sat early pm we have res at Fultons- that's the only solid plan. We don't mind walking to Artist P in the am or to the feature pools. I am very excited to see that new Paddock pool, tho. Looks nice! Another " small" request is no ground floor. With it just being me and my youngest, I have nightmares about someone coming thru sliding doors. I know, I know I'm paranoid but it truly is a concern.


----------



## CarolynMink

Okay, all my friends out there, we have been planning our stay at the THV for almost 2 years.  We drove to the world last year and that was the plan for our stay at the THV's.  Now, we are flying instead.

We usually do not rent a car and are use to taking Disney buses.  

So, here is my thinking, request a villa near a bus stop.  Plan on at least an hour to get to any park.  Is this about the usual time or is it longer?  

Now, here is another dilemma: my DH wants to be at rope drop at HS on SWW and I am afraid the buses will not start early enough.  (he want to be at HS at 7am - park opens at 9)  Has any one taken a cab to HS from THV's?  About how much is the cost?  (there will be just 3 in the cab)

I really do not want to rent a car for just that one morning.

All advice will be helpful.  Are party will be 2 adults and 3 teens.


----------



## dbs1228

Leaving tomorrow 10 nights THV cannot wait!


----------



## AimKo

Hi all

We are brand new SSR owners....our resale went to Disney for ROFR on 1/3, we passed on 1/31 and everything was quick and smooth thereafter!  We were in the system and able to book on 2/15 and will be arriving on 5/15!!!  

We are staying in a 2 bedroom....the CM says it's dedicated, so I'm assuming that means we get 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom?

We are taking my sisters family and are going to be on the dining plan....can they split the points between the families or are we going to have to track that ourselves?

Also, I like putting a credit card on my KTTW and so does my sister...can we have separate cards for charging for each family?

We asked for the Springs in hopes of being close to a themed pool did I do ok?

another q...I want to bring an airmattress for the kids....will there be room for it in the living room with the sleeper sofa out?

TIA!

Aim


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AimKo said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are brand new SSR owners....our resale went to Disney for ROFR on 1/3, we passed on 1/31 and everything was quick and smooth thereafter!  We were in the system and able to book on 2/15 and will be arriving on 5/15!!!


Congratulations, and welcome home!


AimKo said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom....the CM says it's dedicated, so I'm assuming that means we get 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom?


That's correct.  It means you're in a room that cannot be split into two separate smaller villas.  You'll have a single front door and two beds in the 2nd bedroom.


AimKo said:


> We are taking my sisters family and are going to be on the dining plan....can they split the points between the families or are we going to have to track that ourselves?


You'll have to keep track of this yourself.  There will be one pool of dining credits that everyone's keys will pull from.  If your brother in law wants to sneek off one night and use up all the snack credits on 30 Mickey ice cream bars, there's nothing to stop him from doing it.  (Other than your sister's wrath, that is.)


AimKo said:


> Also, I like putting a credit card on my KTTW and so does my sister...can we have separate cards for charging for each family?


Yes you can do that now.  It's somewhat new, so be patient with the cast member if it takes a while.  You can have multiple credit cards on the room, and assign individual room keys accordingly.


AimKo said:


> We asked for the Springs in hopes of being close to a themed pool did I do ok?


The Springs section is closest to High Rock Spring pool, which is the resort's main themed pool.  You'll also be closest to the Carriage House, which is where the front desk and 2 of 3 restaurants are located.  So in those regards, you did good.  The only cautionary thing to say about the Springs is that it is the last bus stop on the theme park routes.  During the morning rush hour, busses at the Springs bus stop can often be standing room only.

Other themed pools are in the Paddock and Grandstand sections of the resort.



AimKo said:


> another q...I want to bring an airmattress for the kids....will there be room for it in the living room with the sleeper sofa out?


Possibly for a few twin air mattresses, if you don't mind someone being in the kitchen.  It would be very tight with a full or queen size, though.


----------



## AimKo

Thanks Dave!  I'll have to keep an eye on my brother-in-law....he does like Mickey Bars!

A


----------



## donmil723

Which section would you request if you wanted to be close to the boat transportation and one of the main pools?  Which pools have pool bars?


----------



## Dizny Dad

donmil723 said:


> Which section would you request if you wanted to be close to the boat transportation and one of the main pools?  Which pools have pool bars?



_Close to the Boats?_ - The Springs and The Grandstand

_Pool Bars?_ - All pools except the Congress Park quiet pool have pool bars.

_Best Hot Tub to sip your beverage and watch the boats?_ - Congress Park Quiet Pool Hot Tub! (just thought I would throw that in . . . )


----------



## Dizny Dad

I found this post at the bottom of page 2 . . . we must have fallen asleep in the Rockers . . .

Anybody spent any time in the hot tub at the new Paddock Pool early in the morning?


----------



## AimKo

Getting sooo excited for our first trip home in May!!!

Can anyone tell me what is available in the Community Hall.  We are totally new to DVC and don't know if there are worthwhile activities there...or if this is something to pass on.

We've requested Springs b/c it seems pretty central.  How is the walk to DTD from Springs?

  How is the walk from Springs to the newer Paddock pool??....I'm sure the kids will want to compare the waterslides!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*AimKo  *

The community Hall offers lots of activities to keep the kids talking!  It has ping pong, foosball, arts and crafts and lots of board games to choose from.  The schedule shows it is open daily from 9:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.  Community Hall also provides scheduled programs depending on the day and season.  Check the web or the schedule in your Welcome Pack when you check in.

Walking is just great at SSR!  There are lots of paths leading everywhere: the walk to DTD from The Springs will take about 15 minutes, but take the boat!  The boat ramp is located just behind the Carriage House.  It is a great ride!  The walk to the new Paddock Pool from The Springs is only 2-3 minutes  across the bridge over the pond and splash into the pool, or ride the slide.  There are adult refreshments there as well; like a hot tub and libations!

Enjoy your stay  and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## happyann79

Grew up near Saratoga NY so I love owning a piece of it in wdw!


----------



## kikiq

We will going "home" in April!!!  Just booked our air from the west coast!!
Rockers...here we come!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

kikiq said:


> We will going "home" in April!!!  Just booked our air from the west coast!!
> Rockers...here we come!!!



Cool!  Have a great time!


----------



## hockey mom

Can anyone tell me which buildings are closest to the paddocks pool.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

hockey mom said:


> Can anyone tell me which buildings are closest to the paddocks pool.


The two buildings that flank it are the Paddock buildings with room numbers 5101-5436 and 5501-5836.  The Springs building that is immediately adjacent to the other end of the bridge is also very close.  Those are room numbers 4101-4436.

Here's the map:


----------



## hockey mom

Great. Thanks


----------



## Sea Turtles

Hello all,
  Staying at SSR for the 1st time
As far as getting a taxi, can I call bell services to dispatch one to whatever area of the resort were staying?


Thank very much


----------



## donmil723

Dizny Dad said:


> _Close to the Boats?_ - The Springs and The Grandstand
> 
> _Pool Bars?_ - All pools except the Congress Park quiet pool have pool bars.
> 
> _Best Hot Tub to sip your beverage and watch the boats?_ - Congress Park Quiet Pool Hot Tub! (just thought I would throw that in . . . )



. Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sea Turtles said:


> Hello all,
> Staying at SSR for the 1st time
> As far as getting a taxi, can I call bell services to dispatch one to whatever area of the resort were staying?
> 
> 
> Thank very much



Yes.  Call the concierge.


----------



## dbs1228

Just wanted to report we stayed 10 nights at THV last week and loved it! Thanks to all on board here suggesting where to request since we had people staying at SSR.  We got a villa right next to the path to SSR, close to boat and close to pool it was heaven.  When checking in the CM made sure the 2 other rooms were blocked for Grand Stand area as close as possible to use and the walk was so quick back and forth!.  My DD's used the buses from GS to parks in the evening and said it was very easy.

Found the pool at THV much more peaceful - actually had it to myself several times during the week and temps were in the mid 80's.  We did try Paddock pool so DD could use slide but after 15 minutes she was ready to leave because it was so crowded.  We ate many meals on the deck and grilled several times during the week.  

The downside of the THV, which has been reported quite often about all resorts, was the condition/cleanliness.  Our front door was broken and actually on day 2 a huge piece of wood over the top of the door was hanging and we could not close the door - good news maintenance came after the *2nd* call and me mentioning someone is going to get hurt since there are nails sticking out and the board is ready to fall.  There was a sizable hole in the wall in bunk bed room and the blankets in the closet that we needed for the pullouts were disgusting dirty!!!  They brought us new ones, but come on yuck!  I have to say other then the hole they did accommodate us and the CM were exceptionally nice.

Over all even with the point increase we will for sure stay at THV again, we did have a car also.  The rooms my parents/friends stayed in at SSR were just beautiful and they loved it.  SSR is a great resort if you are looking to get away and relax with easy access to DTD.


----------



## mamaprincess

I am so excited!  A few days ago I saw some amazing Fantasy cruise rates for June and decided to cancel our December trip and go with the cruise and a WDW trip.  The only downside was that we would be cancelling our THV and we had been looking forward to a stay in those for years.  Yesterday I checked availability for after our cruise just wishfully, and somehow the week was available and at less than 4 months out!  Thank you to who ever had to change their dates.  I certainly hope someone enjoys our December THV.  So we will be cruising from June 16th - June 23rd then we will be staying at the THV's June 23rd- 30th.  I can't believe it!!! 

This will be a wonderful trip because we have so much to celebrate: 

Our Twins 8th grade graduation
DH's 40th birthday (last day of the cruise)
Father's Day (2nd day of cruise)
Our 14th anniversary (June 25th)
DH's promotion!

We have missed Saratoga Springs so much because we have stayed at our other home (AKV) the last 2 years so can't wait to go back and soak up all the beauty, take the boat to DTD and enjoy the wide open spaces! Before our 2 year absence, it was 5 trips in a row to SSR because we just couldn't get ourselves to want to go anywhere else.  It really is so beautiful and more than a place to sleep, it really is a destination all its own.


----------



## Pinkocto

dbs1228 - thanks somuch for sharing, what a pain about the door, I'm do glad nobody was hurt. I'm glad after the problems you will still go back. One of these days we really want to try the THVs. Very cool having the pool to yourself 

mamaprincess - that is some major pixie dust! Glad everything worked out so perfectly. Very cool that all those celebrations fit into the dates. Congrats on your DHs promotion


----------



## rentayenta

THV question: will bell services hike all the way to our treehouse to drop off and pick up our luggage?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm sorry, but we pay alot of money for dues, which is supposed to provide maintenance.  It is unacceptable to think you are going to stay at what is supposed to be a deluxe resort and have that kind of condition.  

I think they need to have an inspection on check out for everyone, and people who damage the property should be charged for it, and it should be promptly fixed.  I guess rather than complain here, I will write Member Services, I hope other will too. 

Glad you had a good time, dbs1228.


----------



## AimKo

Hi all

I'm getting excited for my first visit home to SSR in May.  We have a 2 bedroom villa for my family and my sister's family to share.  My sister has been reading the unofficial guide (2009 edition) and it says that busing is long and painful from SSR.  I told her that I didn't think that was the case, but I've never stayed at SSR.  What has your experience been of busing?

TIA
Aim


----------



## dbs1228

rentayenta said:


> THV question: will bell services hike all the way to our treehouse to drop off and pick up our luggage?



They will deliver your bags!  My aunt and uncle took ME back to the airport on Saturday and were picked up along with the luggage at 5:30AM.


----------



## dbs1228

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm sorry, but we pay alot of money for dues, which is supposed to provide maintenance.  It is unacceptable to think you are going to stay at what is supposed to be a deluxe resort and have that kind of condition.
> 
> I think they need to have an inspection on check out for everyone, and people who damage the property should be charged for it, and it should be promptly fixed.  I guess rather than complain here, I will write Member Services, I hope other will too.
> 
> Glad you had a good time, dbs1228.


 
I do agree that all rooms should be inspected.  The hole in the wall was the 1st thing we noticed.  The door we noticed on day 3 before it came apart since it was above the door. The blankets were just gross they should look at ALL the linens in the closet after every guest leaves.  I left the blankets and sheets on the couch after we left (folded up the couch) so they would know they were used, and hope they get replaced.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AimKo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm getting excited for my first visit home to SSR in May.  We have a 2 bedroom villa for my family and my sister's family to share.  My sister has been reading the unofficial guide (2009 edition) and it says that busing is long and painful from SSR.  I told her that I didn't think that was the case, but I've never stayed at SSR.  What has your experience been of busing?
> 
> TIA
> Aim


I'm not sure how SSR got such a bad reputation for bus service.  Yes, there are 5 internal stops at the resort, and yes, you do need to take a bus to all four theme parks.  But to be honest, I've never felt the busses at SSR were any worse that the transportation at other resorts.

At VWL, busses are shared with Fort Wilderness.  (During some times of year, all busses are shared.  At other times, there may only be certain parks that have shared busses.)

At BWV and BCV, you can walk or take a boat to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios, but if you're heading to the other parks, you share a bus with Swan, Dolphin, Boardwalk, and Beach Club.

At BLT, the obvious advantage is that you can walk to the Magic Kingdom or use the Monorail.  The busses to other destinations, though, are shared with Polynesian and/or Grand Floridian.


----------



## Pinkocto

AimKo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm getting excited for my first visit home to SSR in May.  We have a 2 bedroom villa for my family and my sister's family to share.  My sister has been reading the unofficial guide (2009 edition) and it says that busing is long and painful from SSR.  I told her that I didn't think that was the case, but I've never stayed at SSR.  What has your experience been of busing?
> 
> TIA
> Aim



We had no problems, never waited more than ten minutes.  My only issue was getting around from the Carriage House since that's at the last stop.  We paid bell services to take us back to the room a few times.


----------



## rentayenta

dbs1228 said:


> They will deliver your bags!  My aunt and uncle took ME back to the airport on Saturday and were picked up along with the luggage at 5:30AM.





Awesome, thank you! We're doing a split stay so wanted to make sure I wouldn't have to schlep our bags to the main house at SSR.


----------



## tjhsr

AimKo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm getting excited for my first visit home to SSR in May.  We have a 2 bedroom villa for my family and my sister's family to share.  My sister has been reading the unofficial guide (2009 edition) and it says that busing is long and painful from SSR.  I told her that I didn't think that was the case, but I've never stayed at SSR.  What has your experience been of busing?
> 
> TIA
> Aim



We will be staying at SSR also in May but for the 8th year in a row. And buses have never been a problem. There can be a wait once in a while but more than 15 -20 min is rare for us. Maybe we have been lucky but we have found the buses run pretty good year around. Have a great time!


----------



## tjhsr

Oops


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

rentayenta said:


> Awesome, thank you! We're doing a split stay so wanted to make sure I wouldn't have to schlep our bags to the main house at SSR.


Unlike some other resorts, it's very important at SSR to call bell services the night before and make an appointment for when you want the bellman to pick up you and your bags.  If you wait and call in the morning, you might be disappointed that there's no one available.


----------



## rentayenta

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Unlike some other resorts, it's very important at SSR to call bell services the night before and make an appointment for when you want the bellman to pick up you and your bags.  If you wait and call in the morning, you might be disappointed that there's no one available.





Great tip, thank you! I'm beyond elated to be staying at the THV.  Your THV report is fantastic too.  I've been pouring over every tidbit I can find.


----------



## mamaprincess

rentayenta said:


> Great tip, thank you! I'm beyond elated to be staying at the THV.  Your THV report is fantastic too.  I've been pouring over every tidbit I can find.



There is an excellent video tour of the THV on the first page of this thread.  Just look through the links under the pictures in the 1st post.


----------



## rentayenta

mamaprincess said:


> There is an excellent video tour of the THV on the first page of this thread.  Just look through the links under the pictures in the 1st post.






Thank you- that was great!  The views are so cool. The kids are going to flip.


----------



## mkarizona

AimKo said:


> Hi all
> 
> another q...I want to bring an airmattress for the kids....will there be room for it in the living room with the sleeper sofa out?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Aim



We had a twin air mattress with the sofa sleeper out and there was room to spare.  A queen would probably fit but there would not be any room to walk between the mattress and the sofa bed.


----------



## gardengirl628

Hi!  Just stopping in to say hello!  We just booked 5 nights in October (switched ressie from AKV-our home resort).  Have not stayed here before, but looking forward to experiencing new things.


----------



## Dizny Dad

gardengirl628 said:


> Hi!  Just stopping in to say hello!  We just booked 5 nights in October (switched ressie from AKV-our home resort).  Have not stayed here before, but looking forward to experiencing new things.



Very different from AKV - low key theming, but an OUTSTANDING FEEL!  Don't miss relaxing in the Rockers! (Best on the lake at Congress Park).


----------



## LoveMickey

We had a great time during our December stay.   We chose and loved the Grandstand area.  We were in the building next to the bus stop by the pool.  

Great location.  First bus pick up on the way to the parks, and first to be dropped off coming home.


----------



## kikiq

Dizny Dad said:


> Don't miss relaxing in the Rockers! (Best on the lake at Congress Park).



Rockers, did someone say rockers?  We are 30 days from enjoying this view!
Will have to get a 2012 picture of the rockers!


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> Rockers, did someone say rockers?  We are 30 days from enjoying this view!
> Will have to get a 2012 picture of the rockers!



Such a great picture.  Maybe we'll get back to our home in 2013.  Anyone know how difficult it is to get a week at SSR during Easter at 7 month mark?  I'll have to use other resort points.


----------



## kikiq

AirGoofy said:


> Such a great picture.  Maybe we'll get back to our home in 2013.  Anyone know how difficult it is to get a week at SSR during Easter at 7 month mark?  I'll have to use other resort points.



We booked a studio for the week after Easter under 7 months.  I would say the chances are good that you will get something depending on what size villa you want.  Last year I forgot to book our May trip before the 7 month mark and there were no more studios available for our time period, had to book a one bedroom (more points, more room...call my DH one spoiled man)

I know folks say that because SSR is so big that there is always room.  Yea, there's always room until you really want to stay there


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> We booked a studio for the week after Easter under 7 months.  I would say the chances are good that you will get something depending on what size villa you want.  Last year I forgot to book our May trip before the 7 month mark and there were no more studios available for our time period, had to book a one bedroom (more points, more room...call my DH one spoiled man)
> 
> I know folks say that because SSR is so big that there is always room.  Yea, there's always room until you really want to stay there



Sounds good.  We are studio people and will be on phone/ online at 7 month mark.  Thanks.


----------



## tjhsr

kikiq said:


> Rockers, did someone say rockers?  We are 30 days from enjoying this view!
> Will have to get a 2012 picture of the rockers!



We are 45 days out! And we love that view


----------



## Karabee

Just booked with rented points for November 30th. I can't wait to stay here!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Three days and a wake up!  Crossing my fingers that our Congress Park request comes through.  One of only two sections we haven't stayed in yet.


----------



## Iggipolka

AirGoofy said:


> Such a great picture.  Maybe we'll get back to our home in 2013.  Anyone know how difficult it is to get a week at SSR during Easter at 7 month mark?  I'll have to use other resort points.



We're going to be at SSR next week, two days after Easter and we booked a 1 bedroom just a month ago!
So, it's totally possible.


----------



## Carys

Closing today on my first DVC contract, and couldn't be more thrilled to have a new "home" at SSR!  Looking forward to slowing down and spending an evening in one of those rockers


----------



## Anna114

Carys said:


> Closing today on my first DVC contract, and couldn't be more thrilled to have a new "home" at SSR!  Looking forward to slowing down and spending an evening in one of those rockers



Congratulations and welcome to the addiction lol. Since my first purchase of points I've purchased 3 more contracts.


----------



## AirGoofy

Anna114 said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the addiction lol. Since my first purchase of points I've purchased 3 more contracts.



Us too.  We first purchased at SSR and now own at BLT & BWV.  Is there a support group for addonitis?  The rockers at SSR don't seem to be the cure.


----------



## Dizny Dad

AirGoofy said:


> . . . . . . . . Is there a support group for addonitis?  . . . . . . . .



Sure, we're in it!  It meets here 24/7, and is filled with lots of folks that need help just like us.

Keep on rockin'


----------



## disneydivermom

Coming to our home resort in a couple weeks and SO VERY excited.  Quick long week-end trip from Thursday to Sunday.  Introducing my daughters BFF and my mom to my family's love of Disney.  Based on advise from the boards I have requested the Grandstand section of the resort.  

Questions;
How long is the walk from Grandstand to the High Rock Spring Pool?  The pool looks amazing and I know the girls will love it.  

How far is the walk to the quick service restaurant?

Anyone have a link to a map of the resort?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nuts

disneydivermom said:


> Coming to our home resort in a couple weeks and SO VERY excited.  Quick long week-end trip from Thursday to Sunday.  Introducing my daughters BFF and my mom to my family's love of Disney.  Based on advise from the boards I have requested the Grandstand section of the resort.
> 
> Questions;
> How long is the walk from Grandstand to the High Rock Spring Pool?  The pool looks amazing and I know the girls will love it.
> 
> How far is the walk to the quick service restaurant?
> 
> Anyone have a link to a map of the resort?
> U
> Thanks in advance.


Less than 5 minute walk to either.


----------



## AirGoofy

Dizny Dad said:


> Sure, we're in it!  It meets here 24/7, and is filled with lots of folks that need help just like us.
> 
> Keep on rockin'



I would rather meet in the rockers.


----------



## AirGoofy

disneydivermom said:


> Coming to our home resort in a couple weeks and SO VERY excited.  Quick long week-end trip from Thursday to Sunday.  Introducing my daughters BFF and my mom to my family's love of Disney.  Based on advise from the boards I have requested the Grandstand section of the resort.
> 
> Questions;
> How long is the walk from Grandstand to the High Rock Spring Pool?  The pool looks amazing and I know the girls will love it.
> 
> How far is the walk to the quick service restaurant?
> 
> Anyone have a link to a map of the resort?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It may vary depending on where your room is in the Grandstand.  You may also go to the newer feature pool in the paddock section with more limited QS options.  i have my map on home computer, but someone else may put it up.  Have a great vacation.


----------



## madaboutMickey

Good morning everyone!  Just got off the phone with MS to book our Thanksgiving stay at SSR.  Our home resort is OKW which I use to dearly love until they refurb a couple of years ago.  Have only stayed there once since but that's a topic for another time. lol  Usually it's just DH and I and we request Congress Park but this trip we will have our DD, DSIL(7), DGS(5), DGD and very special friend that might as well be our DD. We will be celebrating my 60th and my GGD's 6th birthday, which is the same day as Mickey's!  I had planned on switching to Kidan Village because they have stayed there with us before and I thought they really liked it.  I found out late last night that my DSIL and DGS wanted to stay at OKW.  Now DSIL is just a wonderful person and very easy going and would stay anywhere without complaining but evidenlty he likes the resort layout of OKW rather than the one building hotel feeling of AKL.  And it's important to me that he enjoys his vacation just as much as everyone else.  So I'm hoping he will fall in love with SSR too.  I requested the Springs area.  
Not quite sure why I'm rambling and telling you all this but somehow thought you would understnd.


----------



## unionville

We will be at SSR for Thanksgiving this year too.  This will be our first stay at the resort and everyone is very excited.  My husband loves the idea of being at the golf course while my son and I are at the pool.  Also - my husband has the same birthday as Mickey too!!  We love to celebrate the day with the mouse.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> I would rather meet in the rockers.



Did someone say there was a meeting in the rockers


----------



## bnk1120

madaboutMickey said:


> Good morning everyone!  Just got off the phone with MS to book our Thanksgiving stay at SSR.  Our home resort is OKW which I use to dearly love until they refurb a couple of years ago.  Have only stayed there once since but that's a topic for another time. lol  Usually it's just DH and I and we request Congress Park but this trip we will have our DD, DSIL(7), DGS(5), DGD and very special friend that might as well be our DD. We will be celebrating my 60th and my GGD's 6th birthday, which is the same day as Mickey's!  I had planned on switching to Kidan Village because they have stayed there with us before and I thought they really liked it.  I found out late last night that my DSIL and DGS wanted to stay at OKW.  Now DSIL is just a wonderful person and very easy going and would stay anywhere without complaining but evidenlty he likes the resort layout of OKW rather than the one building hotel feeling of AKL.  And it's important to me that he enjoys his vacation just as much as everyone else.  So I'm hoping he will fall in love with SSR too.  I requested the Springs area.
> Not quite sure why I'm rambling and telling you all this but somehow thought you would understnd.



I get it! I booked a stay for my brother and family at SSR and was so worried about them liking it. We love it and hoped they would too. When my sister in law called from Disney to say they loved  SSR, I was so relieved! You want to have everyone happy on vacation- especially when you are responsible. 

Anyway, I requested the grandstand for them and they really liked it. First on, first off for the bus. Short walk to the main pool. My nieces - 5 & 7- preferred the grandstand pool, so they were there the most.

We are VWL owners, but will be returning to SSR again this July. Not sure if I am going to request congress park or grandstand . Love to have such tough decisions to make


----------



## kaygee10

disneydivermom said:


> Coming to our home resort in a couple weeks and SO VERY excited.  Quick long week-end trip from Thursday to Sunday.  Introducing my daughters BFF and my mom to my family's love of Disney.  Based on advise from the boards I have requested the Grandstand section of the resort.
> 
> Questions;
> How long is the walk from Grandstand to the High Rock Spring Pool?  The pool looks amazing and I know the girls will love it.
> 
> How far is the walk to the quick service restaurant?
> 
> Anyone have a link to a map of the resort?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The walk to the feature pool and the Artist's Pallet isn't far, but it is uphill if anyone in your group has trouble with that.  In addition to the feature pool, my girls have all loved the pool and play area at the Grandstand's pool.  It was always less crowded and they felt like they had it to themselves.  But, the waterside at High Rock is fun (that's from personal experience).

Here's a link to maps and more photos.  It's part of DVCnews.com and I hope they don't mind I linked it.

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/maps-a-photos

Have a great time, we all love SSR.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Just back from a wonderful week at SSR.  We stayed in Congress Park, which was indeed wonderful for walking to DTD.  I also enjoyed watching the Characters In Flight balloon from the quiet pool.

One last section to stay in -- Carousel.  I'll be requesting it for our July stay.  (One of the few trips when we'll have a car, so I won't mind being over there.)


----------



## LoveMickey

We'll be staying THV in a few short weeks, cannot wait.

I was reading somewhere about the issue of parking the car.  Should I be concerned about a bus hitting our rental car?  I don't want to end up having to deal with that just before we go on the cruise.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

LoveMickey said:


> We'll be staying THV in a few short weeks, cannot wait.
> 
> I was reading somewhere about the issue of parking the car.  Should I be concerned about a bus hitting our rental car?  I don't want to end up having to deal with that just before we go on the cruise.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


It is a tight squeeze, but I don't think you should sweat it.  If you're really concerned about it, you could park your car at the Grandstand and walk to the THV along the path.  I don't think it's necessary, though.  We had a minivan parked at ours with no problems.


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> Did someone say there was a meeting in the rockers



Got your attention, HUH!?!

See you there!


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> Got your attention, HUH!?!
> 
> See you there!



We are 13 days away from hitting the rockers


----------



## kikiq

tjhsr said:


> We are 13 days away from hitting the rockers



Rockers!!!  It's been a hectic week back, so I didn't post the latest pictures of our beloved rockers.  Spent a lot of time this trip in those rockers.  Beautiful weather...WHERE were you guys?

Artist's Palette rockers





Congress Park rockers




There were 7 rockers there this trip.  We were the comatose couple rocking in the afternoon with our refillable mugs


----------



## kikiq

Welcome Home to our new SSR neighbors!!  We are now home from our trip home and wish we still there.  Just a short TR with pictures for your dose of home.

We (DH and I) arrived on the red eye from the west coast Wednesday morning.  Always request CP DTD view and have always gotten my request, learned this trip to request "water DTD view".  Gets you a little more water and less trees We were in room 1812 studio.  We have always left our cell number to get a text when the room was ready and have received the text before 4pm.  This time they texted us as 1:45pm!!!

Our balcony view





Transportation:  We didn't wait more than 10 minutes at CP or Springs bus stop.  There was a CM at the Springs stop every day.  The longest wait we had at any park 15 minutes at the MK.  

Parks:  MK was crowded.  We  spent most of our time in Epcot Flower and Garden Show which was wonderful.  The crowd level was manageable.  Watched Paul Revere twice, not only good but  funny (He's 74 and has the best one liners)  We discovered that my DH likes the mango margaritas.  Also went to AK, which quickly filled up as the day went on.  Never made it to DHS.

Food:  We had a studio so cooking was limited.  We had sandwiches and salads.  We tried the new (to us) DTD CS Pollo Campero.  Did the family meal take out which was one dinner and two lunches worth of meals.  Just a hint, get the black beans and rice as one side.  You get one full container of rice AND beans PLUS one other side, so it's like 3 sides.






Welcome Home Wednesday:  We go because it's a break from the parks.  Plus you get refreshments and ac.  AND my DH loves DeeVee.  He won a free year of Owner's Locker!!  So excited, have wanted one for years.  

It was a wonderful trip without the rushing around the parks.  Actually did only one ride attraction, AK safari.  And that was to take pictures for my students.
LOVED the Flower and Garden show!

And we wish we were rocking in the rockers tonight.


----------



## LoveMickey

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> It is a tight squeeze, but I don't think you should sweat it.  If you're really concerned about it, you could park your car at the Grandstand and walk to the THV along the path.  I don't think it's necessary, though.  We had a minivan parked at ours with no problems.



Thank you very much for responding.


----------



## Yoshiandi

I am so glad I found this thread!! 

I have been going back and forth on either staying at a value resort and paying for 2 connecting rooms or renting points and staying at a DVC resort. I happened upon the Treehouse villas and fell in love.    Thanks to your info, I think we are going to do our family vacation in the Villas. It will be 8 of us total.  Me, DH, DS (11), DD (7), my mom, my sister, her DH and their DS (12).  My only question is the transportation from the villas to the parks.  We have 2 kids with Down Syndrome and the quiet of the THV is appealing, but the long walks and long waits are not.. 

How bad is it to get from the THV to the Magic Kingdom?? 

Thanks!!! 

~Melissa~


----------



## AirGoofy

kikiq said:


> Rockers!!!  It's been a hectic week back, so I didn't post the latest pictures of our beloved rockers.  Spent a lot of time this trip in those rockers.  Beautiful weather...WHERE were you guys?
> 
> Artist's Palette rockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress Park rockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 7 rockers there this trip.  We were the comatose couple rocking in the afternoon with our refillable mugs



I'm there in my mind in one of those rockers.  Thanks for posting.



kikiq said:


> Welcome Home to our new SSR neighbors!!  We are now home from our trip home and wish we still there.  Just a short TR with pictures for your dose of home.
> 
> We (DH and I) arrived on the red eye from the west coast Wednesday morning.  Always request CP DTD view and have always gotten my request, learned this trip to request "water DTD view".  Gets you a little more water and less trees We were in room 1812 studio.  We have always left our cell number to get a text when the room was ready and have received the text before 4pm.  This time they texted us as 1:45pm!!!
> 
> Our balcony view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transportation:  We didn't wait more than 10 minutes at CP or Springs bus stop.  There was a CM at the Springs stop every day.  The longest wait we had at any park 15 minutes at the MK.
> 
> Parks:  MK was crowded.  We  spent most of our time in Epcot Flower and Garden Show which was wonderful.  The crowd level was manageable.  Watched Paul Revere twice, not only good but  funny (He's 74 and has the best one liners)  We discovered that my DH likes the mango margaritas.  Also went to AK, which quickly filled up as the day went on.  Never made it to DHS.
> 
> Welcome Home Wednesday:  We go because it's a break from the parks.  Plus you get refreshments and ac.  AND my DH loves DeeVee.  He won a free year of Owner's Locker!!  So excited, have wanted one for years.
> 
> It was a wonderful trip without the rushing around the parks.  Actually did only one ride attraction, AK safari.  And that was to take pictures for my students.
> LOVED the Flower and Garden show!
> 
> And we wish we were rocking in the rockers tonight.



Thanks for the TR.  What a great view and thanks for the tip.  I want to stay in CP the next time and DW wants the Paddock for the new feature pool.  We also do WHW each trip.  My oldest dd received a pin for audience answer question.


----------



## kendzee94

Yoshiandi said:


> I am so glad I found this thread!!
> 
> I have been going back and forth on either staying at a value resort and paying for 2 connecting rooms or renting points and staying at a DVC resort. I happened upon the Treehouse villas and fell in love.    Thanks to your info, I think we are going to do our family vacation in the Villas. It will be 8 of us total.  Me, DH, DS (11), DD (7), my mom, my sister, her DH and their DS (12).  My only question is the transportation from the villas to the parks.  We have 2 kids with Down Syndrome and the quiet of the THV is appealing, but the long walks and long waits are not..
> 
> How bad is it to get from the THV to the Magic Kingdom??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



If you don't want to walk to the grandstand, the internal THV buses are supposed to come every 15 minutes.  For us, it was easier to walk there. We love the quietness of the THV's.  IF you don't want to be so far away, I would suggest renting a 2BR dedicated at BLT or AKV Kidani for the 2nd BR with 2 Q beds and the 3rd Bathroom.


----------



## missesdisney

Yoshiandi said:


> I am so glad I found this thread!!
> 
> I have been going back and forth on either staying at a value resort and paying for 2 connecting rooms or renting points and staying at a DVC resort. I happened upon the Treehouse villas and fell in love.    Thanks to your info, I think we are going to do our family vacation in the Villas. It will be 8 of us total.  Me, DH, DS (11), DD (7), my mom, my sister, her DH and their DS (12).  My only question is the transportation from the villas to the parks.  We have 2 kids with Down Syndrome and the quiet of the THV is appealing, but the long walks and long waits are not..
> 
> How bad is it to get from the THV to the Magic Kingdom??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> ~Melissa~




We stayed in the Treehouse Villas last October and will be doing so again this November.  We did have a car but we used the busses once (mom here wanted a few drinks at Epcot ).  We were right by the boat dock and easily walked to one of the stops within SSR (not at the main entrance though) get the bus.  If you let them know that you have special needs kids you can probably request to be nearest to the bus stop.  Worst case you wait for the THV bus and take that over.

And honestly, my husband took a cab from Epcot one night to get back and it was cheap - like $8 or something worst case.

Good luck!


----------



## xoktenox

Joining in on this thread! We'll be at SSR in 189 days for 12 nights for our Disneymoon! We're renting points at an AWESOME price per point thanks to a great friend of mine who owns at SSR which is enabling us to stay for so long. Anyway, I've asked around and we currently have requested the Congress Park section as 1) it's closest to DTD and 2) it's location on the bus route. Does anyone have any other suggestions as far as the resort is concerned for us?


----------



## Dizny Dad

tjhsr said:


> We are 13 days away from hitting the rockers



So let's see . . . .gee, somewhere around May 3?  COOL!   Rock your socks off!


----------



## WENOHIO

xoktenox said:


> Joining in on this thread! We'll be at SSR in 189 days for 12 nights for our Disneymoon! We're renting points at an AWESOME price per point thanks to a great friend of mine who owns at SSR which is enabling us to stay for so long. Anyway, I've asked around and we currently have requested the Congress Park section as 1) it's closest to DTD and 2) it's location on the bus route. Does anyone have any other suggestions as far as the resort is concerned for us?





We just returned this week. I would request a rehabbed room.  The first studio room we were given was in bad shape  ... mold, missing paint, very worn bedspread  .... etc.  They did move us to a freshly painted and newly carpeted room.  It was amazing to me how meticulous the grounds were but the building are in need of some love.


----------



## unionville

WENOHIO - What building was the rehabbed studio located in?


----------



## xoktenox

WENOHIO said:


> We just returned this week. I would request a rehabbed room.  The first studio room we were given was in bad shape  ... mold, missing paint, very worn bedspread  .... etc.  They did move us to a freshly painted and newly carpeted room.  It was amazing to me how meticulous the grounds were but the building are in need of some love.



Thank you for the suggestion! I wouldn't be happy if that's what our room looked like.



unionville said:


> WENOHIO - What building was the rehabbed studio located in?



I second this...were there refurbed rooms in CP? I still have 6 months so hopefully more of the resort will be cleaned up by then.


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> So let's see . . . .gee, somewhere around May 3?  COOL!   Rock your socks off!



Should there around noon


----------



## kikiq

Latest Paddocks pool pictures

Zero entry





kids play area gated





Pool lift and big slide





CS offerings









These pictures were taken early morning around 9.  There were already 4 families setting up.  Looks like a great area.


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks for the pictures, it looks fun!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thanks *kikiq* for the great pictures .  We had our first stay at SSR back in January (SSR became our second home resort back in November) and we stayed in Congress Park...loved the views of DTD from our balcony BTW.  However, both of my girls and DH are determined to stay in the Paddocks area just because of the pool.  That pool is awesome, we unfortunately were unable to use it this past trip, but I definitely could see ourselves enjoying an afternoon there while having lunch (or possibly breakfast) .


----------



## mamaprincess

Kikiq those pictures look great!  I can't wait to be there in June.  I really miss SSR.  That's the problem with having two home resorts that you really love.  When you stay at one you miss the other.


----------



## wld

Does the paddock area have a kiddie play area?  Thanks and the pics were great!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

wld said:


> Does the paddock area have a kiddie play area?  Thanks and the pics were great!


Well, that depends on what you mean by kiddie play area.

The paddock used to have a playground, but that was removed when the pool was expanded.  There is an extensive children's water play area that has two kid-sized water slides at the Paddock pool.  (You can see it in kikiq's photos, above.)  There is not a playground in the traditional sense, though.  The only non-bathing suit playground left at SSR is in Congress Park.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I love your pictures!  My eyes focused on the Chocolate Croissant as a breakfast selection, yummy!

Bobbi


----------



## stephensmum

bobbiwoz said:


> I love your pictures!  My eyes focused on the Chocolate Croissant as a breakfast selection, yummy!
> 
> Bobbi



MMMM, Me too.

Does anyone know the opening/closing hours?


----------



## AirGoofy

Great pool pics.  It looks the water slide has some more speed than the other one.  Am ready to leave now.


----------



## wld

Sorry I meant water as in squirty things that a toddler would enjoy. He isn't into slides


----------



## tjhsr

Dizny Dad said:


> So let's see . . . .gee, somewhere around May 3?  COOL!   Rock your socks off!



Update we decided to fly in on the 2nd after work added the 10th night


----------



## gemmybear83

Hello we're off to ssr this week for a 2 week stay in a 1 bed villa with free ddp and 45% off thanks to disney uk 

I have done online check in, is there a separate desk at the carriage house?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

gemmybear83 said:


> Hello we're off to ssr this week for a 2 week stay in a 1 bed villa with free ddp and 45% off thanks to disney uk
> 
> I have done online check in, is there a separate desk at the carriage house?


Yes, there is a separate desk.  A greeter will meet you at the door and steer you to the correct line.


----------



## peacelover

Can someone please explain to me exactly where the walking path to downtown disney is?  My last two visits to Saratoga Springs, I walked over to Congress Park, and still couldn't find the path.


----------



## Pinkocto

peacelover said:


> Can someone please explain to me exactly where the walking path to downtown disney is?  My last two visits to Saratoga Springs, I walked over to Congress Park, and still couldn't find the path.



There is a path right next to the water, all you have to do is follow that and it takes you right to DTD.


----------



## tjhsr

peacelover said:


> Can someone please explain to me exactly where the walking path to downtown disney is?  My last two visits to Saratoga Springs, I walked over to Congress Park, and still couldn't find the path.



As a starting point at Congress Park pool just follow the walkway that runs next to the lake. Facing DTD at the rockers go left and just keep walking until you get out to the road you will see the bus stop for DTD. Hope that helps its about a 5 min walk.


----------



## tbay

If you go to the pool area in congress park the walking path is behind
the pool area . The path  goes along the water towards the road 
When you reach the road you turn right  downtown disney is right there


----------



## Conan the Librarian

There is also a path through the woods (daytime use only).  Facing the pool from the bus stop, take a left and walk all the way to the end of the parking lot.  There is a very pleasant trail here.  Go over that way, come back by way of the lake trail to the pool.  VERY nice walk.  

We always try to stay at Congress park and like to keep walking down the lake to the end, and then back up the canal to the main road.


----------



## Sheribo

peacelover said:


> Can someone please explain to me exactly where the walking path to downtown disney is?  My last two visits to Saratoga Springs, I walked over to Congress Park, and still couldn't find the path.



You will have to cross over the water at one of two places. If you cross over the bridge behind the Carriage House, you turn left through the golf course and along the path (beside the parking lot) to the West Side of DTD.

Or, take the path east along the water behind Congress park until you hit a city roadway. Turn right and walk over the bridge. You'll arrive at the Marketplace entrance to DTD near the Rainforest Cafe and bus station.


----------



## peacelover

Thank you everyone. I can visualize where the paths are now.


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

We'll be at SSR in August with a family of 12 in 4 separate villas (hopefully neighboring each other).  I'm confused about the resort and the various locations.  If we stay in one part, I assume we are allowed to use other pools?  If we aren't near this new Paddock area, what's the farthest we would have to walk to get there?  I've been reading about bus stops.  I'd rather be at the last bus stop so we can get on the bus and go straight to the parks rather than stop at however many other bus stops there are before you head to the park.  Which location is best for this?  We won't spend much time at DTD, possibly one night with just the adults.  Kids like to swim, but we won't likely spend much time at the pool either - we're doing one water park for the first time and other than that I want to spend as much time as possible at the parks.  Also, we'll be eating breakfast in our room every day and are not planning to eat at the resort other than this, so we don't necessarily need to be near food.  

I love this forum and while we aren't DVC owners (we're staying at SSR via RCI via BlueGreen), I truly appreciate any and all input you all may have.  You are the SSR resident experts, after all!  

Thanks!





PoohsFan1 said:


> Thanks *kikiq* for the great pictures .  We had our first stay at SSR back in January (SSR became our second home resort back in November) and we stayed in Congress Park...loved the views of DTD from our balcony BTW.  However, both of my girls and DH are determined to stay in the Paddocks area just because of the pool.  That pool is awesome, we unfortunately were unable to use it this past trip, but I definitely could see ourselves enjoying an afternoon there while having lunch (or possibly breakfast) .


----------



## Pinkocto

KelseyLaPerle said:


> We'll be at SSR in August with a family of 12 in 4 separate villas (hopefully neighboring each other).  I'm confused about the resort and the various locations.  If we stay in one part, I assume we are allowed to use other pools?  If we aren't near this new Paddock area, what's the farthest we would have to walk to get there?  I've been reading about bus stops.  I'd rather be at the last bus stop so we can get on the bus and go straight to the parks rather than stop at however many other bus stops there are before you head to the park.  Which location is best for this?  We won't spend much time at DTD, possibly one night with just the adults.  Kids like to swim, but we won't likely spend much time at the pool either - we're doing one water park for the first time and other than that I want to spend as much time as possible at the parks.  Also, we'll be eating breakfast in our room every day and are not planning to eat at the resort other than this, so we don't necessarily need to be near food.
> 
> I love this forum and while we aren't DVC owners (we're staying at SSR via RCI via BlueGreen), I truly appreciate any and all input you all may have.  You are the SSR resident experts, after all!
> 
> Thanks!



Well the last stop is actually The Springs which is nearest the main pool and food areas. I think you can just walk over the bridge to the Paddocks but I'm not sure where the pool is. I'm sure somebody else will chime in. Congratulations on your trip! It's a wonderful resort  you can absolutely use all the pools no matter which area of the resort you're staying in.


----------



## AirGoofy

KelseyLaPerle said:


> We'll be at SSR in August with a family of 12 in 4 separate villas (hopefully neighboring each other).  I'm confused about the resort and the various locations.  If we stay in one part, I assume we are allowed to use other pools?  If we aren't near this new Paddock area, what's the farthest we would have to walk to get there?  I've been reading about bus stops.  I'd rather be at the last bus stop so we can get on the bus and go straight to the parks rather than stop at however many other bus stops there are before you head to the park.  Which location is best for this?  We won't spend much time at DTD, possibly one night with just the adults.  Kids like to swim, but we won't likely spend much time at the pool either - we're doing one water park for the first time and other than that I want to spend as much time as possible at the parks.  Also, we'll be eating breakfast in our room every day and are not planning to eat at the resort other than this, so we don't necessarily need to be near food.
> 
> I love this forum and while we aren't DVC owners (we're staying at SSR via RCI via BlueGreen), I truly appreciate any and all input you all may have.  You are the SSR resident experts, after all!
> 
> Thanks!



Springs is last bus stop to go to parks.  It is reversed to bus to DTD.  So, if you find the walk is too much, if you know that about the buses it can help you get around.  You can use any of the pools.  The Paddock looks like it has a steeper water slide than the Springs.  

Also, you can make a request to stay closer in proximity, but you probably won't get them adjoining.  Without being to forward, SSR offers 1 BR, 2 BR, Treehouse Villa (9), and Grand Villa.  There may be availability issues and you may not want to combine families, but with a 1 BR and larger, you get a full kitchen and laundry.  It would be a way for your people to be closer together.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

KelseyLaPerle said:


> We'll be at SSR in August with a family of 12 in 4 separate villas (hopefully neighboring each other).  I'm confused about the resort and the various locations.  If we stay in one part, I assume we are allowed to use other pools?


Absolutely.  You can use any of the resort's ammenities, regardless of which section your room is in.


KelseyLaPerle said:


> If we aren't near this new Paddock area, what's the farthest we would have to walk to get there?


This is a big "it depends."  The Paddock is a big section, so there are actually buildings in the Paddock that would be a slightly farther walk than some buildings in the Springs or Carousel.  (For example, when we stayed in the very last building in the Paddock, we were closer to the Congress Park pool and bus stop.)

Walking from the Grandstand or even Congress Park to the Paddock pool would be the longest walks, and depending on your pace could take 10-15 minutes.

Using the buses is one solution for getting from one section to the next.  All resort buses follow the same route:  Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs.  The Downtown Disney bus does just the opposite: Springs -> Congress Park -> Paddock -> Carousel -> Grandstand.

So for moving from one section to another, there'd always be a bus that would work for you.  The question is how long you'd have to wait for it.  The DTD bus is usually the one that takes the longest to show up.



KelseyLaPerle said:


> I've been reading about bus stops.  I'd rather be at the last bus stop so we can get on the bus and go straight to the parks rather than stop at however many other bus stops there are before you head to the park.  Which location is best for this?


The Springs is the last stop before park buses depart the resort.  Note though, that you'll be the last one off the bus in the evening when you're coming home from the parks.  So either way, you're going to visit every SSR bus stop during a round trip.  The other down side about the Springs is -- well, it's the last stop.  If it's a really crowded time of year, and if you're going to the park during a "rush hour" when everyone else is heading to the park, there's a possibility you could get "standing room only" buses at the Springs stop.

My personal preference, from a bus perspective, is to be in the Grandstand.  You're the first one off the bus at night.  (Believe me, when you're really tired from being in the park, it's very nice to know you're the first ones home.)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cee

We just snagged a 2BR for F & W Festival.  First week in Oct.  We love SSR and haven't stayed there in a few years.  I can't WAIT.  ADRs already made for Paradiso 37 and Raglan Road.   Those are the off days when we won't be in Epcot.  We know better now not to make an ADR on a F & W day!


----------



## Pinkocto

Cee said:


> We just snagged a 2BR for F & W Festival.  First week in Oct.  We love SSR and haven't stayed there in a few years.  I can't WAIT.  ADRs already made for Paradiso 37 and Raglan Road.   Those are the off days when we won't be in Epcot.  We know better now not to make an ADR on a F & W day!



  That will be wonderful!


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> My personal preference, from a bus perspective, is to be in the Grandstand.  You're the first one off the bus at night.  (Believe me, when you're really tired from being in the park, it's very nice to know you're the first ones home.)



Agree with you on that one.  We were able to stay in the building right next to the Paddock pool (before it was feature pool) and liked being right there when tired.  Grandstand even closer.  I want CP next time and a water view the next time.


----------



## AirGoofy

Cee said:


> We just snagged a 2BR for F & W Festival.  First week in Oct.  We love SSR and haven't stayed there in a few years.  I can't WAIT.  ADRs already made for Paradiso 37 and Raglan Road.   Those are the off days when we won't be in Epcot.  We know better now not to make an ADR on a F & W day!



Congrats.  Have a great trip.


----------



## pmaurer74

are most of the views nice at SSR? I wanted to request Congress Park for the view but chose Paddock due to little kids wanting pool time. I have seen few balcony view pix. Sitting on a balcony with a nice view is important to me.


----------



## Pinkocto

pmaurer74 said:


> are most of the views nice at SSR? I wanted to request Congress Park for the view but chose Paddock due to little kids wanting pool time. I have seen few balcony view pix. Sitting on a balcony with a nice view is important to me.



You might want to request a view of the lake/water since the Paddock circles the lake that has the bridge, just to be safe. The views I've seen of that are beautiful.


----------



## bnk1120

pmaurer74 said:


> are most of the views nice at SSR? I wanted to request Congress Park for the view but chose Paddock due to little kids wanting pool time. I have seen few balcony view pix. Sitting on a balcony with a nice view is important to me.



My paddock view was of the parking lot! Not the best, but I spend no time on the balcony so it was ok for me. You will have to ask to not have that view!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

pmaurer74 said:


> are most of the views nice at SSR? I wanted to request Congress Park for the view but chose Paddock due to little kids wanting pool time. I have seen few balcony view pix. Sitting on a balcony with a nice view is important to me.


I've never been disappointed with our view at SSR.  It's a beautiful resort, and the buildings are designed to take maximum advantage of that.


----------



## gemmybear83

We're here at ssr for 2 weeks and love it!! It's such a beautiful resort.  We got our requests from online checkin and are in the springs section with a water view.

Had dinner at the turf cub last night, which was lovely.

We have already started the discussion about buying dvc


----------



## Pinkocto

gemmybear83 said:


> We're here at ssr for 2 weeks and love it!! It's such a beautiful resort.  We got our requests from online checkin and are in the springs section with a water view.
> 
> Had dinner at the turf cub last night, which was lovely.
> 
> We have already started the discussion about buying dvc



Sounds great  you should go on the DVC tour since you're right there. It's so wonderful!


----------



## bnk1120

gemmybear83 said:


> We're here at ssr for 2 weeks and love it!! It's such a beautiful resort.  We got our requests from online checkin and are in the springs section with a water view.
> 
> Had dinner at the turf cub last night, which was lovely.
> 
> We have already started the discussion about buying dvc



Glad you are enjoying your stay! We are already DVC members at VWL but we fell in love with SSR last summer!!!! We are staying there again this July and can't wait. We are also looking for a resale contract to add-on there we just loved it that much.

If you are seriously considering buying, look into resale. You can save a lot of money that way!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Advice fellow SSR lovers and owners..

I am 38 days away from my first BCV stay and I'm having second thoughts.  I just checked and SSR is available for our entire June stay.... should I change? 
Or since I've already stayed at SSR twice I should give BCV a try????


----------



## Paticake

We love SSR more each time we go. We usually ask for a CP view and love that area. We have also stayed in the GS and The Springs. For our Nov. 2012 vacation with family (12 total) we have a 1 and a 2 bdm. booked. We are traveling with 4 kids, (2-7) and we have asked for the Paddock area. Last Oct. our DGS almost 3 loved, loved the new Paddock pool area. I always feel so relaxed at SSR. No running and noise out in the hallways, we hardly ever hear a sound. We stayed in a GV a couple years ago and also a THV. We feel so spoiled and love bringing family to stay in these beautiful villas that we couldn't afford to pay for out of pocket.


----------



## kendzee94

supersuperwendy said:


> Advice fellow SSR lovers and owners..
> 
> I am 38 days away from my first BCV stay and I'm having second thoughts.  I just checked and SSR is available for our entire June stay.... should I change?
> Or since I've already stayed at SSR twice I should give BCV a try????



We own at SSR and AKV and love both.  With that said, I think that everyone needs to try all of the DVC resorts.  And for that reason, we will be staying at BCV for the 1st time this week.  I think that each resort has it's own charm and you need to find out what you love/hate for yourself.  While BWV has faithful owners, we did not feel like "home" there, and probably won't stay there again.  We wouldn't have thought that from all the great comments on the BWV thread.  

Anyway, we have finally decided to try out BCV, so hopefully it's not on our "we're not staying here again" list.


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> Advice fellow SSR lovers and owners..
> 
> I am 38 days away from my first BCV stay and I'm having second thoughts.  I just checked and SSR is available for our entire June stay.... should I change?
> Or since I've already stayed at SSR twice I should give BCV a try????



We plan to stay at all DVC resorts.  BC is the only WDW DVC resort we lack.  They all have their appeal and we have contracts at our favorite 3 - BLT, BWV, SSR.  DW absolutely never wants to stay WL again.  We would stay in the others again.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Anna114

supersuperwendy said:


> Advice fellow SSR lovers and owners..
> 
> I am 38 days away from my first BCV stay and I'm having second thoughts.  I just checked and SSR is available for our entire June stay.... should I change?
> Or since I've already stayed at SSR twice I should give BCV a try????



I would give it a try.... no resort is bad, we all have our preferences. A PP said they would never stay WL again but we love our home resort. You'll never know if you like BCV until you stay there. Just MHO.


----------



## AirGoofy

Anna114 said:


> I would give it a try.... no resort is bad, we all have our preferences. A PP said they would never stay WL again but we love our home resort. You'll never know if you like BCV until you stay there. Just MHO.



I liked WL, but DW didn't.  We'd go back to the others, but we have our favorites.


----------



## supersuperwendy

This is a hard decision for sure.  My kids all say SSR because they love it there so much and the boat to DTD for Disney Quest really appeals to them.  I think if I was staying at BCV during F&W or Flower & Garden or if Test Track wasn't down it would appeal to me more being so close to Epcot.  The thought that stormalong bay closes early stinks because we are always late night swimmers.  The wide range of pool choices is great at SSR and I'd love to try the new paddock pool.  The other thing... I'm bringing along my parents on this trip (husband can't come)...they are huge horse racing fans I think the theme of SSR will appeal to them for sure.  We've all decided to do QSDP this trip and being close to Wolfgang Puck (my fave!) and EoS makes SSR a great choice!  It's tough to stray away from a place I'd like to call home...Saratoga Springs!  I'm going to visit the vacation center right now online and cancel the beach club and book SSR.  I'll try BCV sometime in the future when my husband can come along we can enjoy SAB together as a family.


----------



## magicmommy

We love SSR. Just checked out today after a great 10 night stay. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

supersuperwendy said:


> This is a hard decision for sure.  My kids all say SSR because they love it there so much and the boat to DTD for Disney Quest really appeals to them.  I think if I was staying at BCV during F&W or Flower & Garden or if Test Track wasn't down it would appeal to me more being so close to Epcot.  The thought that stormalong bay closes early stinks because we are always late night swimmers.  The wide range of pool choices is great at SSR and I'd love to try the new paddock pool.  The other thing... I'm bringing along my parents on this trip (husband can't come)...they are huge horse racing fans I think the theme of SSR will appeal to them for sure.  We've all decided to do QSDP this trip and being close to Wolfgang Puck (my fave!) and EoS makes SSR a great choice!  It's tough to stray away from a place I'd like to call home...Saratoga Springs!  I'm going to visit the vacation center right now online and cancel the beach club and book SSR.  I'll try BCV sometime in the future when my husband can come along we can enjoy SAB together as a family.



Sounds like SSR is the perfect choice for this trip. You'll have other chances to try BCV. I hope your dates are still open at SSR and that you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## AimKo

One week from tomorrow  we will be taking our very first ever trip as DVC owners...and will be at SSR, our home resort!!!  

We asked for the Spring section.  I didn't think to request a view!  Do any of the rooms in Springs face parking lots?  I don't care what view we get...except parking lots would be a huge bummer!

TIA
Aim


----------



## Pinkocto

AimKo said:


> One week from tomorrow  we will be taking our very first ever trip as DVC owners...and will be at SSR, our home resort!!!
> 
> We asked for the Spring section.  I didn't think to request a view!  Do any of the rooms in Springs face parking lots?  I don't care what view we get...except parking lots would be a huge bummer!
> 
> TIA
> Aim



Congratulations on your trip and being new to DVC!


----------



## AirGoofy

magicmommy said:


> We love SSR. Just checked out today after a great 10 night stay. Can't wait to go back.



Never done a 10 day trip (yet).  Congrats and hope you will return soon.  In the meanwhile, share some pictures if you have some and enjoy planning the next one.



AimKo said:


> One week from tomorrow  we will be taking our very first ever trip as DVC owners...and will be at SSR, our home resort!!!
> 
> We asked for the Spring section.  I didn't think to request a view!  Do any of the rooms in Springs face parking lots?  I don't care what view we get...except parking lots would be a huge bummer!
> 
> TIA
> Aim



Congrats for first trip as new owners.  I have not stayed in this section, so can't say for sure.  But if you do, the consolation is that you know that you have 40+ more years to make up for it.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

You can ask for a lake view anyway.   Always ask.  It can never hurt, and you might be surprised.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Ok, here's a weird post.  I was just in the kitchen making dinner, and opened a new container of dried sage.  My mind instantly flashed to the Carriage House.  It really reminds me of the ambient smell in Artist's Palette.

Someone go smell your sage, please, and tell me if I'm crazy.


----------



## tjhsr

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Ok, here's a weird post.  I was just in the kitchen making dinner, and opened a new container of dried sage.  My mind instantly flashed to the Carriage House.  It really reminds me of the ambient smell in Artist's Palette.
> 
> Someone go smell your sage, please, and tell me if I'm crazy.



I'm going to check the Artist's Palette for a sage smell. I need a Mickey ice cream anyway.


----------



## bnk1120

tjhsr said:


> I'm going to check the Artist's Palette for a sage smell. I need a Mickey ice cream anyway.



 I'm jealous!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Can someone remind me the order of bus stops for theme park buses?  

Grandstand, ? , ?,  ? ,  Springs ..

Thanks!


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> Can someone remind me the order of bus stops for theme park buses?
> 
> Grandstand, ? , ?,  ? ,  Springs ..
> 
> Thanks!



Grandstand, Paddock, Congress Park, Springs to theme parks

Rverse to DTD

I think.


----------



## tjhsr

bnk1120 said:


> I'm jealous!



Not sure about the sage but the ice cream was really good


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

supersuperwendy said:


> Can someone remind me the order of bus stops for theme park buses?
> 
> Grandstand, ? , ?,  ? ,  Springs ..
> 
> Thanks!


Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, Springs


----------



## Pinkocto

AirGoofy said:


> Grandstand, Paddock, Congress Park, Springs to theme parks
> 
> Rverse to DTD
> 
> I think.



Carousel is inbetween Grandstand and Paddock I think.


----------



## rentayenta

Now I want to trade a THV for the Paddock section.  I am so sick of vacillating.


----------



## AirGoofy

Pinkocto said:


> Carousel is inbetween Grandstand and Paddock I think.



I forget about the Carousel.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Where are the best grills at SSR?  I know I saw one in Congress Park near the playground.... how about near the Paddock Pool?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

supersuperwendy said:


> Where are the best grills at SSR?  I know I saw one in Congress Park near the playground.... how about near the Paddock Pool?


No, they took the Paddock grills out when they re-did the pool.  The two BBQ pavilions are at Congress Park and Grandstand.


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> Now I want to trade a THV for the Paddock section.  I am so sick of vacillating.



The THVs look so amazing, I'm surprised you'd want to switch. You can try the Paddock next trip


----------



## supersuperwendy

Thanks Dave


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Now I want to trade a THV for the Paddock section.  I am so sick of vacillating.



You are too funny!  Stay with the THV, you will be glad you did.



supersuperwendy said:


> Where are the best grills at SSR?  I know I saw one in Congress Park near the playground.... how about near the Paddock Pool?



We really enjoyed the grills at the Grandstand.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Using Google Map's satellite image, I've created a new map of SSR.

  By the time I was done with it, I'm not sure it's any less confusing than Disney's version.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> The THVs look so amazing, I'm surprised you'd want to switch. You can try the Paddock next trip





franandaj said:


> You are too funny!  Stay with the THV, you will be glad you did.




I keep going between THV/SSR and Kidani/Jambo. Clearly I'm making up crap to worry about so I don't have to get anything _real_ accomplished.  Being a therapist rocks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

And here's the Theme Park bus route.


----------



## AirGoofy

Great map and map route.  When we go version 3 with this thread, this needs to go on page 1.  Now, can Google Map zero in on the new Paddock pool?


----------



## Pinkocto

rentayenta said:


> I keep going between THV/SSR and Kidani/Jambo. Clearly I'm making up crap to worry about so I don't have to get anything _real_ accomplished.  Being a therapist rocks!



 there's always next trip


----------



## Pinkocto

Love the map, thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

And the Tree House Villas bus route.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Someone needs to help me with the DTD bus route.  I know the bus comes in the back gate and goes to the Springs.  I'm pretty sure the order from there is Congress Park, Paddock, Carousel, Grandstand, then out the main gate.  But I can't remember the exact turns it takes when it leaves the Springs.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> Now, can Google Map zero in on the new Paddock pool?



Yep...


----------



## Blondie1973

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Using Google Map's satellite image, I've created a new map of SSR.
> 
> By the time I was done with it, I'm not sure it's any less confusing than Disney's version.



In this picture, where is the gazebo and bridge?


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yep...



Now that's just cool.  Thanks.  I tried to talk DW into letting me take the dds to SSR at the end of May for a week when school is out.  She said no.  Bummer.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Blondie1973 said:


> In this picture, where is the gazebo and bridge?


The bridge is the white line that runs across the lake, just above the words Paddock and Springs.

I can't think of a gazebo at SSR, other than the one in the Carousel that's decorated to look like a carousel.  Is that the one you mean?  If so, it's roughly under the "o" in the word Carousel.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The bridge is the white line that runs across the lake, just above the words Paddock and Springs.
> 
> I can't think of a gazebo at SSR, other than the one in the Carousel that's decorated to look like a carousel.  Is that the one you mean?  If so, it's roughly under the "o" in the word Carousel.



I didn't like staying in the carousel section.  If the carousel had actually been a working carousel,then that section would be a whole lot better.


----------



## tjhsr

We both had great prime rib dinners at The Turf Club tonite  then over to DTD for ice cream !!!


----------



## eaj1228

tjhsr said:


> We had two great prime rib dinners at The Turf Club tonite  then over to DTD for ice cream !!!



Sounds like a wonderful evening.  So jealous.


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> We both had great prime rib dinners at The Turf Club tonite  then over to DTD for ice cream !!!



Really like their prime rib.  IMO, I think it was most underrated steak on property.  Where was dessert?  Ghirardelli or Haagen-Dazs.


----------



## LoveMickey

Yum - we have dinner reservations there next Wednesday - I may just have the prime rib.


----------



## LoveMickey

Air Goofy.

How are the Love Bugs at SSR?    Does anyone know if they would be worse in the THV area?

We're checking in at THV next Wednesday.


----------



## Lucia_27

We are staying at SSR for the first time in June, as our home resort of OKW was booked by the time we closed on our purchase. So excited to try a new place! 

I have a question about getting around the resort - we will have a car, but my DH will take it to go play golf on two mornings. DD and I will hit the pools while he's gone. I know that at OKW you can take the buses to get to the main pool - does SSR have a similar set up? I'm thinking we are going to request Paddock or Grandstand area, and would like to "pool hop" within SSR once or twice. We can walk, but in truth, DD wants to take a bus (because she's never been on one.) 

Thanks so much!


----------



## wdwdano@yahoo.com

AirGoofy said:


> Really like their prime rib.  IMO, I think it was most underrated steak on property.  Where was dessert?  Ghirardelli or Haagen-Dazs.



The last time we went to the Turf Club the experience was of a different caliper. Prime rib was really tough and rubbery.  The service was meh, and the restaurant was a wreck. Our server seemed to leave for a very long period of time.   Glad you got to enjoy the prime rib.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Great Maps Dave!!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Lucia_27 said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in June, as our home resort of OKW was booked by the time we closed on our purchase. So excited to try a new place!
> 
> I have a question about getting around the resort - we will have a car, but my DH will take it to go play golf on two mornings. DD and I will hit the pools while he's gone. I know that at OKW you can take the buses to get to the main pool - does SSR have a similar set up? I'm thinking we are going to request Paddock or Grandstand area, and would like to "pool hop" within SSR once or twice. We can walk, but in truth, DD wants to take a bus (because she's never been on one.)
> 
> Thanks so much!



If you go back a few threads you'll see the listed order of the theme park bus stops....  The downtown disney bus goes in reverse order.... use those to help plan your pool visits!  Also, refer to Dave's new maps!


----------



## Lucia_27

Thank you!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Lucia_27 said:


> I know that at OKW you can take the buses to get to the main pool - does SSR have a similar set up? I'm thinking we are going to request Paddock or Grandstand area, and would like to "pool hop" within SSR once or twice. We can walk, but in truth, DD wants to take a bus (because she's never been on one.)


Any theme park bus will take you to the Springs section.  The main pool is right across the street from that bus stop.  Catch the Downtown Disney bus from the Springs to return to your section of the resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

LoveMickey said:


> Air Goofy.
> 
> How are the Love Bugs at SSR?    Does anyone know if they would be worse in the THV area?
> 
> We're checking in at THV next Wednesday.



I only wish I was in SSR to give you a report, but alas, am not.  However, I have a friend staying over at AKL and he said the love bugs are bad right now.  I hope they don't find there way over to the THV.



Lucia_27 said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in June, as our home resort of OKW was booked by the time we closed on our purchase. So excited to try a new place!
> 
> I have a question about getting around the resort - we will have a car, but my DH will take it to go play golf on two mornings. DD and I will hit the pools while he's gone. I know that at OKW you can take the buses to get to the main pool - does SSR have a similar set up? I'm thinking we are going to request Paddock or Grandstand area, and would like to "pool hop" within SSR once or twice. We can walk, but in truth, DD wants to take a bus (because she's never been on one.)
> 
> Thanks so much!



I think the others have given you the route, but in case, the theme park buses go Grandstand, Carousel, Paddock, Congress Park, and Springs.  DTD goes in reverse.  Have a great trip.



wdwdano@yahoo.com said:


> The last time we went to the Turf Club the experience was of a different caliper. Prime rib was really tough and rubbery.  The service was meh, and the restaurant was a wreck. Our server seemed to leave for a very long period of time.   Glad you got to enjoy the prime rib.



Sorry to hear that.  We really like that Turf Club and recommend it.  Plus, we like the boat ride to DTD for dessert.  Sorry you had a bad meal.


----------



## tjhsr

AirGoofy said:


> Really like their prime rib.  IMO, I think it was most underrated steak on property.  Where was dessert?  Ghirardelli or Haagen-Dazs.



Ghiradelli's 

Also the service was very good last night at The Turf Club.


----------



## tjhsr

LoveMickey said:


> Air Goofy.
> 
> How are the Love Bugs at SSR?    Does anyone know if they would be worse in the THV area?
> 
> We're checking in at THV next Wednesday.



We are in The Grandstand section and they are starting to show up. We noticed a few last week but today we really started to see more of them at the pool.


----------



## rentayenta

Pinkocto said:


> there's always next trip




I keep telling myself that. 



Love the maps Dave.


----------



## AirGoofy

tjhsr said:


> Ghiradelli's
> 
> Also the service was very good last night at The Turf Club.



Great choice. That's where we usually go to, after going to the other side of the store for a free sample.  Yum!  I've thought about just skipping meals and just eat desserts or snacks all day,  but not sure even I could handle that much sugar and salt.


----------



## Blondie1973

Love bugs?


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

AirGoofy said:


> Great choice. That's where we usually go to, after going to the other side of the store for a free sample.  Yum!  I've thought about just skipping meals and just eat desserts or snacks all day,  but not sure even I could handle that much sugar and salt.



But it would be fun to try!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Love Bugs are out here.  That means that they are probably out there.   Annoying things they are, but, only harmful to the paint on your car.


----------



## angyl15

Thanks for everyone who has posted information here - I have had a lot of fun reading it, though I will admit I have not gotten through everything yet!  We are staying at SSR renting points for the first time this July.  One question I searched for, but could not find the answer to is the minimum height requirement for the SSR water slide....does anyone know?  
Thanks!


----------



## Suellen

angyl15 said:


> Thanks for everyone who has posted information here - I have had a lot of fun reading it, though I will admit I have not gotten through everything yet!  We are staying at SSR renting points for the first time this July.  One question I searched for, but could not find the answer to is the minimum height requirement for the SSR water slide....does anyone know?
> Thanks!



There is not!  We sent DD down a pool water slide at about 18 months old.  

Have fun!  We love SSR!


----------



## angyl15

Suellen said:


> There is not!  We sent DD down a pool water slide at about 18 months old.
> 
> Have fun!  We love SSR!



wow great!  Our 18 month and 3.5 year old will be thrilled!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

angyl15 said:


> One question I searched for, but could not find the answer to is the minimum height requirement for the SSR water slide....does anyone know?


I don't believe there's a posted minimum height.  If there is, there's not a lifeguard at the entrance of the slide to enforce it.  For your own decision making, children must be able to go down the slide on their own.  You're not permitted to slide two-at-a-time.  There's also not a lifeguard at the top of the slide to supervise.  If your child is particularly young, you'll want to go up and help them into the shoot, instruct them to sit on their butt or lie on their back only, to go feet-first only, and make sure they understand the red light/green light concept.  If it's just the two of you at the pool, that leaves you with the dilema of do I slide first to be at the bottom for them, or do I slide second to help them into the slide?  Note that you can't see the pool from the top of either slide, nor can you see who's going next from in the pool.

The child must also be able to land in the water on their own, and move out of the way of the next slider.  You can hover near-by off to the side, but the lifeguards won't allow you to stand directly at the bottom of the slide to catch them.

I'm pretty sure water wings are permitted.  I know I've seen kids in the pool with them, but haven't paid attention to notice if anyone's gone down the slide with them on.

Of the two water slides, I find the one at the Paddock pool to be more intense than the one at High Rock Spring.  It starts with a corkscrew turn, and goes pretty fast.  The turns aren't as tight at the main pool.

If your child is particularly young, there's a small water slide at the High Rock Spring pool made just for them.  There are also smaller water slides in the kid play area at the Paddock pool.


----------



## dreamlinda

Wow BirdsofPrey - you are GOOD!!  I'm not a Mom but if I was this information was so complete and thoughtful I would really appreacite your input!!  Yeah


----------



## angyl15

dreamlinda said:


> Wow BirdsofPrey - you are GOOD!!  I'm not a Mom but if I was this information was so complete and thoughtful I would really appreacite your input!!  Yeah



Completely agree!!!  thanks so much for the insight!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave




----------



## HulaHoopy

My DS was 3 when we went last year.  He went down the big slide with a life jacket on.  He is very adventurous and use to the water, so I allowed him to do it.  I wouldn't necessarily send every three year old down, but he loved it. 

As previously mentioned, it was much easier when two adults were available, one at the top and one at the bottom.


----------



## AirGoofy

And, those life jackets are free and available pool slide.  While parents can't stand right it front of the slide, they can stand really close.  I think they had the small child slide at Springs pool (not been to Paddock one yet) and tht may be a good test run.


----------



## Three cats

Is Congress Park hard to come by as far as requests go? I would really love a view of the water facing Downtown Disney. Also, is there a hot tub in the Congress Park section?


----------



## PoohsFan1

When we stayed there in January I had requested Congress Park facing DTD.  We were granted both those requests, plus we were on the top floor so we had an awesome view.  Our balcony looked out towards the quiet pool and then over to DTD Westside.  It was fun watching Characters in Flight go up and down.  However, if you are going at a more peak time, then it may be harder for your request to be granted.  Good luck getting what you want....a side note, we loved Congess Park .


----------



## Three cats

Thank you for the info! Im not sure if we are going at a busy time? October 14 - 21st?


----------



## AirGoofy

Three cats said:


> Thank you for the info! Im not sure if we are going at a busy time? October 14 - 21st?



We usually go around that time as our schools do fall break over Columbus day.  Normally, it has not been very busy for us except last year that MK hit park capacity on a Wed in the middle of the week.  WDW was not even prepared for it as they were calling in off work CMs.  But, I think it was the perfect storm of large tour groups, cruise docked, bad weather early in the week, and that was the only MK day left tht week that didn't close early for MNSSHP.  Epcot area can get busier on th weekend with F&W.  Normally, we have has smaller crowds during that time.


----------



## edk35

We are doing a split stay in July starting out at BLT and then switching to SSR. I have requested the Paddock section so we can try the new pool. I usually request the Grand Stand section because it is close to the main building/has a pool and its the first bus stop coming and going. Will I regret not staying at GS this trip? We will not have a car this trip so we will rely on the buses.  Thanks.


----------



## vek239

I've enjoyed scrolling through this thread!  We have 4 studios reserved for 3 nights in December for a family reunion of sorts with my DH and my 3 brothers and their wives.  We're all late 50s-60s and good walkers, with the possible exception of one brother who gets around fine but has a hip issue.  I've requested Springs area for the convenience but after reading this thread I'm second guessing my choice since all the areas look nice.   Any recommendations?

Does anyone know if there certain buildings/areas that have 4 studios, or will we be split into different buildings?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

vek239 said:


> I've enjoyed scrolling through this thread!  We have 4 studios reserved for 3 nights in December for a family reunion of sorts with my DH and my 3 brothers and their wives.  We're all late 50s-60s and good walkers, with the possible exception of one brother who gets around fine but has a hip issue.  I've requested Springs area for the convenience but after reading this thread I'm second guessing my choice since all the areas look nice.   Any recommendations?
> 
> Does anyone know if there certain buildings/areas that have 4 studios, or will we be split into different buildings?


Every building is the same design, and there are 24 studios in each building.  The 1st floors have 8 studios, the 2nd and 3rd floors each have 6 studios, and the 4th floors have 4 studios.  As you can see, it's technically possible that you'd all be on the same floor, but possibly a stretch.  I would think there is a very good possibility that you could all be in the same building, though.

The section you request will also have an impact on your chances, because some sections are larger than others and would have more buildings from which to chose for a possible match.  Carousel has 4 buildings, The Springs has 6, The Grandstand has 7, Congress Park has 8, and The Paddock has 10.  The Paddock has the best chances, for example, because it has 240 total studios and 40 possible floors on which there might be 4 open on a given check-in date.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Three cats said:


> Thank you for the info! Im not sure if we are going at a busy time? October 14 - 21st?



I'll be there October 14-26th!    I was there last year over the Columbus Day weekend and it was busy .... but just for the 3 day weekend the rest of the time wasn't bad.  Columbus Day is Oct 8th this year .... the weekend before we are there so I'm not expecting bad crowds.


----------



## Blondie1973

Grumpy Grandma said:


> I'll be there October 14-26th!    I was there last year over the Columbus Day weekend and it was busy .... but just for the 3 day weekend the rest of the time wasn't bad.  Columbus Day is Oct 8th this year .... the weekend before we are there so I'm not expecting bad crowds.



We'll be there at the same time!


----------



## vek239

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Every building is the same design, and there are 24 studios in each building.  The 1st floors have 8 studios, the 2nd and 3rd floors each have 6 studios, and the 4th floors have 4 studios.  As you can see, it's technically possible that you'd all be on the same floor, but possibly a stretch.  I would think there is a very good possibility that you could all be in the same building, though.
> 
> The section you request will also have an impact on your chances, because some sections are larger than others and would have more buildings from which to chose for a possible match.  Carousel has 4 buildings, The Springs has 6, The Grandstand has 7, Congress Park has 8, and The Paddock has 10.  The Paddock has the best chances, for example, because it has 240 total studios and 40 possible floors on which there might be 4 open on a given check-in date.



Thanks for the great info, Dave.  I'm saving it for future reference.  I had hoped to switch at the 7 month mark but no luck... reading this thread now has me excited about SSR!  I fell into the "settle" trap when in fact it's a great resort!


----------



## tinker925

Just subscribing!  I own at SSR, but this August will be my first time staying in THV   Trying to figure out best place to request, but with those maps posted previously I can really figure it out, thanks for those.


----------



## emilymad

We stayed 3 nights at SSR last week.  We were in a studio in Congress Park.  We were in the building closest to DTD.  The walk to DTD was great but it was kind of annoying to be so far from the main building.  We ended up driving up there when needed which wasn't too big of a deal.  Our room desperately needed rehabbing.  The bed was so hard we almost couldn't sleep on it.  That was the first time that has ever happened to us at Disney.  It looked like they were working on rehabbing the next building.  Building 15 maybe?  They were taking away the mattresses so hopefully that means new ones for future stays.  We had a great trip and loved coming home to SSR.  It is so peaceful!


----------



## jerseygal

Hi, SSR Lovers...Looking to request a good location close to Paddock Pool...Need 2BR...Want a more "quiet" location as I am a very light sleeper....

THANKS VERY MUCH! Looking forward to our stay at SSR!


----------



## Disjunky

October 14 through 19th. just booked airfare. Thinking of requesting prings for my 3yo DS. DW told me to request there but i want a better view of golf. Ill give in to requests though as i am sure its a better pool over there. lol


----------



## Doug7856

Disjunky said:


> October 14 through 19th. just booked airfare. Thinking of requesting prings for my 3yo DS. DW told me to request there but i want a better view of golf. Ill give in to requests though as i am sure its a better pool over there. lol



The Grand Stand section has some nice golf views and a great pool (but not zero entry) and it's not too far of a walk the High Rock Springs pool and the Carriage House.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

The Grandstand has a great water play area for kids and has rooms that have balconies looking right out over a fairway (request that this is what you want).  Sounds like a great compromise.


----------



## Swistakfam

Hi Everyone!! We are staying at SSR for the first time in June. How is the check in? We are driving down and would rather not leave our bags in the hot car for too long, but we can't wait to hit the parks. Any suggestions? TIA for your help!!


----------



## vandy

Swistakfam said:


> Hi Everyone!! We are staying at SSR for the first time in June. How is the check in? We are driving down and would rather not leave our bags in the hot car for too long, but we can't wait to hit the parks. Any suggestions? TIA for your help!!



Check in goes rather fast, especially if you do the on-line check in.  Parking is right there at the Carraige House where you check in.


----------



## Swistakfam

vandy said:


> Check in goes rather fast, especially if you do the on-line check in.  Parking is right there at the Carraige House where you check in.



Thanks for the info. Are you normally able to get your room earlier than 4? Although, I guess we could leave our bags with bell services, correct?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Swistakfam said:


> Hi Everyone!! We are staying at SSR for the first time in June. How is the check in? We are driving down and would rather not leave our bags in the hot car for too long, but we can't wait to hit the parks. Any suggestions? TIA for your help!!


If your room isn't ready and you don't want to leave your bags in the car while you're at the park, you can leave them with bell services.  To be honest, if you've got a lot of bags, this could be a blessing in disguise.  It will cost you a tip, but it's a nice way to get your bags delivered directly to your room.  There are no luggage carts at the SSR buildings.  You can park relatively close to the elevators, but it can be a real pain to make many trips to unload everything from the car into the room without the use of a cart.

I made the mistake of picking up our two Owner's Lockers with the car at Bell Services on a recent trip instead of asking to have them delivered.  It wasn't necessarily that I was being a cheapskate on the tip, but we were there at the Carriage House, there was room on the back seat, and I figured, "what the heck?"  Well, I'd forgotten that each of our lockers weigh about 10,527 lbs.  I've got to tell you, it was a long walk from the car to the elevator carrying those, and an even longer walk from the elevator to the room.


----------



## Swistakfam

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> If your room isn't ready and you don't want to leave your bags in the car while you're at the park, you can leave them with bell services.  To be honest, if you've got a lot of bags, this could be a blessing in disguise.  It will cost you a tip, but it's a nice way to get your bags delivered directly to your room.  There are no luggage carts at the SSR buildings.  You can park relatively close to the elevators, but it can be a real pain to make many trips to unload everything from the car into the room without the use of a cart.
> 
> I made the mistake of picking up our two Owner's Lockers with the car at Bell Services on a recent trip instead of asking to have them delivered.  It wasn't necessarily that I was being a cheapskate on the tip, but we were there at the Carriage House, there was room on the back seat, and I figured, "what the heck?"  Well, I'd forgotten that each of our lockers weigh about 10,527 lbs.  I've got to tell you, it was a long walk from the car to the elevator carrying those, and an even longer walk from the elevator to the room.



Thanks for the info. We will most likely leave the bags with bell services, the money spend on the tip is well worth it. I am crossing my fingers that our room is available though. Last year, we were at BLT and our room was not available. We had melted crayons in the car, needless to say I wasn't happy. Hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## DVCMikey

We love SSR.  I would pick it any day over AKV.


----------



## Mobley5

Hi everyone!

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me around the time it takes to walk from Congress Park to the new pool?  Also, is there any info on the next to be  remodeled after Congress Park gets finished?  

Thanks for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## AirGoofy

Swistakfam said:


> Thanks for the info. We will most likely leave the bags with bell services, the money spend on the tip is well worth it. I am crossing my fingers that our room is available though. Last year, we were at BLT and our room was not available. We had melted crayons in the car, needless to say I wasn't happy. Hoping for better luck this time.



Disney preassigns the rooms before arrival, but depending on what time you arrive, if you ask, they may be able to move you to a different room that is available.  If you made a specific request, it probably wouldn't be honored.  Again, it is a maybe.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Mobley5 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can tell me around the time it takes to walk from Congress Park to the new pool?


I've not done the actual walk.  However, using the resport maps that were posted back on page 127, it looks like the walk from Congress Park to the Paddock Pool is a little further than walking from the THV South bus stop to the Grandstand bus stop.  (I used the highly sophisticated process of holding a ruler to my computer monitor.  )  I've clocked the THV-to-Grandstand walk to be about 10 minutes at a normal pace.  So walking to the paddock pool would be 10-15 minutes, depending on the pace you set.  

When we stayed in the southern-most building at the Paddock and would use the Congress Park bus stop, we discovered that there's no sidewalk between the Paddock and Congress Park on the street side of the Paddock buildings.  If you were to go that way, you'd have to walk in the street.  There is, however, a sidewalk if you walk to the left of the Congress Park bus stop, and then walk between the lake and the Paddock buildings to get to the pool.






You can also take the bus.  Take the Downtown Disney bus to get from Congress Park to the Paddock, and any theme park bus to get back.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> (I used the highly sophisticated process of holding a ruler to my computer monitor.  )
> 
> When we stayed in the southern-most building at the Paddock and would use the Congress Park bus stop, we discovered that there's no sidewalk between the Paddock and Congress Park on the street side of the Paddock buildings.  If you were to go that way, you'd have to walk in the street.  There is, however, a sidewalk if you walk to the left of the Congress Park bus stop, and then walk between the lake and the Paddock buildings to get to the pool.
> 
> You can also take the bus.  Take the Downtown Disney bus to get from Congress Park to the Paddock, and any theme park bus to get back.



And, most will be a lot more tired at the end of the day swimming.  Nice ride back on the bus.


----------



## dreamlinda

[I made the mistake of picking up our two Owner's Lockers with the car at Bell Services on a recent trip instead of asking to have them delivered.  





> We did the same thing last week but only on the way in ~ departing we called Bell Services!!
> 
> AND ~ if your going soon and have requested Congress Park be aware that the refurbish is ongoing.  Equipment and crews have several parking spaces blocked so parking is at a premium in front of Bldg 15-18 and 11-14.  I believe they are working their way toward bldg's 11-14, so be prepared for the possibility of a room in worn and kind of sad condition.  We were in 1312 and it could really use some love!


----------



## vandy

Swistakfam said:


> Thanks for the info. Are you normally able to get your room earlier than 4? Although, I guess we could leave our bags with bell services, correct?



It is never a guarantee that you will check in before 4 pm (or even at 4 pm at times!).  However if you do the online check in you do have the opportunity to tell them what time you plan to arrive.  This may or may not help, but we checked into SSR around 11:30 am and our room was ready.  Yes, you can leave your bags with bell services, just be sure to tip them.


----------



## Swistakfam

vandy said:


> It is never a guarantee that you will check in before 4 pm (or even at 4 pm at times!).  However if you do the online check in you do have the opportunity to tell them what time you plan to arrive.  This may or may not help, but we checked into SSR around 11:30 am and our room was ready.  Yes, you can leave your bags with bell services, just be sure to tip them.



Thanks so much for your info, the room being ready really isn't a huge issue. Just dont want our luggage to bake in the Florida sun, looks like storing with bell services it is. My husband is a great tipper, so no worries there. Thanks again!


----------



## supersuperwendy

2 weeks to go!!!

Question....  I've just read recent reports that Congress Park is undergoing the new refurb.  We have a request for that section because we love it.  I'm afraid my toddler won't nap if there's banging/hammering etc going on around us.

Where should I request instead? Are there good water views from the Springs or The Paddock?  There's a lake between them right?


----------



## AirGoofy

supersuperwendy said:


> 2 weeks to go!!!
> 
> Question....  I've just read recent reports that Congress Park is undergoing the new refurb.  We have a request for that section because we love it.  I'm afraid my toddler won't nap if there's banging/hammering etc going on around us.
> 
> Where should I request instead? Are there good water views from the Springs or The Paddock?  There's a lake between them right?



We had a lake view at the paddock, near the pool and bridge that goes across it.  It was a terrific view and liked walking over the bridge.


----------



## Achray

Hi Everyone.  Have just completed reading this thread.  We are new DVC members and SSR is going to be our first DVC resort stay.
I would appreciate your opinions on what would be the best area for us to request.  We (DH and myself), kids will be in college so they can't come,  prefer the quiet pools, balcony with a view, don't mind walking, doesn't have to be close to food.  We will be flying down Oct 23 and leaving for a cruise the 27th.  Have a studio booked.  I was thinking of Congress park.  Would that be a good fit.  We have never stayed here before so unsure exactly where to request.  Any suggestions for would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Achray said:


> Hi Everyone.  Have just completed reading this thread.  We are new DVC members and SSR is going to be our first DVC resort stay.
> I would appreciate your opinions on what would be the best area for us to request.  We (DH and myself), kids will be in college so they can't come,  prefer the quiet pools, balcony with a view, don't mind walking, doesn't have to be close to food.  We will be flying down Oct 23 and leaving for a cruise the 27th.  Have a studio booked.  I was thinking of Congress park.  Would that be a good fit.  We have never stayed here before so unsure exactly where to request.  Any suggestions for would greatly appreciated.



To me Congress Park is the perfect adult location.  We always request a DTD view.  We enjoy the walk to DTD from there.  There are some great benches along the path to just sit and relax.  Also nothing better than sitting on the balcony in the morning overlooking the water and drinking coffee.  I also really like the quiet pool there.  It is a bit of a walk to the main area but we don't mind that.  Not as close as some other areas to refill your mug or get something quick to eat/drink but again not a big deal to us.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

supersuperwendy said:


> 2 weeks to go!!!
> 
> Question....  I've just read recent reports that Congress Park is undergoing the new refurb.  We have a request for that section because we love it.  I'm afraid my toddler won't nap if there's banging/hammering etc going on around us.
> 
> Where should I request instead? Are there good water views from the Springs or The Paddock?  There's a lake between them right?





AirGoofy said:


> We had a lake view at the paddock, near the pool and bridge that goes across it.  It was a terrific view and liked walking over the bridge.





Achray said:


> Hi Everyone.  Have just completed reading this thread.  We are new DVC members and SSR is going to be our first DVC resort stay.
> I would appreciate your opinions on what would be the best area for us to request.  We (DH and myself), kids will be in college so they can't come,  prefer the quiet pools, balcony with a view, don't mind walking, doesn't have to be close to food.  We will be flying down Oct 23 and leaving for a cruise the 27th.  Have a studio booked.  I was thinking of Congress park.  Would that be a good fit.  We have never stayed here before so unsure exactly where to request.  Any suggestions for would greatly appreciated.


THV aside, the Paddock buildings near the pool have become my absolute favorite section of the resort.  The lake and bridge back there are just beautiful.  It's also a lovely walk to the Carriage House across the bridge.  Here are a few pictures from a recent trip.  

(We were on our way to a wedding, and took advantage of these beautiful backgrounds for a few pictures.  We don't normally walk around Disney in suits and tuxedos.  I was just disappointed that not a single person passed us that morning for me to ask them to take a picture of the two of us together.)

The balcony shots are from room 5823, which is in the building immediately South of the pool.















_A little Disney Florist color added to the balcony view._
















Around the lake
_(Try to look at the scenery and not be distracted by my ugly mug.  )_


----------



## Pinkocto

Beautiful pictures Dave


----------



## Blondie1973

Beautiful pics! That's where I want to do my vow renewal. 

Does anyone know if there's a Salon on site or is it only spa services?


----------



## Sir William

supersuperwendy said:


> 2 weeks to go!!!
> 
> Question....  I've just read recent reports that Congress Park is undergoing the new refurb.  We have a request for that section because we love it.  I'm afraid my toddler won't nap if there's banging/hammering etc going on around us.
> 
> Where should I request instead? Are there good water views from the Springs or The Paddock?  There's a lake between them right?



We were in Congress Park last week and I don't remember any major construction noise during the day, and we were near a work area. They are working on a the bus stop but have a temporary shaded bus stop (the CM at check-in said we had to catch the bus at the Springs but was obviously wrong).


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> (We were on our way to a wedding, and took advantage of these beautiful backgrounds for a few pictures.  We don't normally walk around Disney in suits and tuxedos.  I was just disappointed that not a single person passed us that morning for me to ask them to take a picture of the two of us together.)
> 
> The balcony shots are from room 5823, which is in the building immediately South of the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []



Great shots.  And, the tux is really cool.


----------



## Mobley5

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I've not done the actual walk.  However, using the resport maps that were posted back on page 127, it looks like the walk from Congress Park to the Paddock Pool is a little further than walking from the THV South bus stop to the Grandstand bus stop.  (I used the highly sophisticated process of holding a ruler to my computer monitor.  )  I've clocked the THV-to-Grandstand walk to be about 10 minutes at a normal pace.  So walking to the paddock pool would be 10-15 minutes, depending on the pace you set.
> 
> When we stayed in the southern-most building at the Paddock and would use the Congress Park bus stop, we discovered that there's no sidewalk between the Paddock and Congress Park on the street side of the Paddock buildings.  If you were to go that way, you'd have to walk in the street.  There is, however, a sidewalk if you walk to the left of the Congress Park bus stop, and then walk between the lake and the Paddock buildings to get to the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also take the bus.  Take the Downtown Disney bus to get from Congress Park to the Paddock, and any theme park bus to get back.



Thank you!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Blondie1973 said:


> Beautiful pics! That's where I want to do my vow renewal.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a Salon on site or is it only spa services?


Thanks

SSR's spa has spa services only.  There are salons at the Yacht Club and Grand Floridian.  There may be others, but those are the ones I know of.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Those pics are stunning!!!  I wonder if the system would allow a request for a bridge view???!


----------



## vandy

supersuperwendy said:


> 2 weeks to go!!!
> 
> Question....  I've just read recent reports that Congress Park is undergoing the new refurb.  We have a request for that section because we love it.  I'm afraid my toddler won't nap if there's banging/hammering etc going on around us.
> 
> Where should I request instead? Are there good water views from the Springs or The Paddock?  There's a lake between them right?



Just got back from SSR and Congress Park and although the room above us had hammering going on, I did find out it was not part of the rehab going on, but rather repair on a unit.  What we saw for rehab was the building next to ours was shut down and they were working in the entire building.  No people were staying there so the work did not bother anyone.  We were in the last building to the east or the closest for walking to DTD.  Did not appear that our building was worked on yet.


----------



## AnimalPrincess

I just had to vent to someone who might understand, anyone else out there not liking the new decor of the rooms?  We always stay in studios and I really loved the decor of SSR, especially the color pallet, but ugh this new decor and color pallet is BLAH!!  Sooooo boring!!  And those new drapes, UGLY!!!  

Anyone with me??


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I'll have to see it in person before I'm sure, but I kind of like it.  I can't figure out what the deal is with the bridal strap on the curtains, though.


----------



## pinkxray

We will be staying at SSR for 1 night in Sept before leaving for a cruise. We plan on spending most of the day at the resort in the pool and maybe walking over to DTD. 

Thinking of requesting CP for a DTD view. Is that a good choice? It doesn't look like a far walk to the new pool or should we just request Paddlock?   

Also, I know that SSR is a huge resort but I am just wondering how long does it take to walk around the whole resort. Is that even possible, is it all connected with paths? I will be getting a new DSLR right before the trip and was hoping to wander around and take pictures.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

pinkxray said:


> Also, I know that SSR is a huge resort but I am just wondering how long does it take to walk around the whole resort. Is that even possible, is it all connected with paths?


Yes and no.  There are paths connecting every section of the resort, but not necessarily a path that would let you walk the complete perimeter of the resort.  You'd have to do a little bit of back tracking.  (For example, you couldn't get from Carousel directly to Grandstand unless you walked on either a golf cart path (which have signs specifically prohibiting pedestrians) or along the street.  You'd want to walk back through the Springs and get to the Grandstand via the Carriage House.

Check out Google Earth and search for 1960 Broadway, Lake Buena Vista, FL.  The buildings are actually 3-D, and you can do a street level walk through the resort online to plan your path.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Ok, I love playing with Google Earth, and the thought of a SSR photo walk also intrigues me.  So here you go...  one option for seeing all the main sights at all six sections of SSR.  The Google Earth path tool says it's exactly 4 miles.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Ok, I love playing with Google Earth, and the thought of a SSR photo walk also intrigues me.  So here you go...  one option for seeing all the main sights at all six sections of SSR.  The Google Earth path tool says it's exactly 4 miles.



What?  No labels on the map?  That is a good distance, although we walk more in the parks.  So, are you starting a new SSR tradition?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> That is a good distance, although we walk more in the parks.


  Exactly what I was thinking.  I don't think I have a 4 mile photo walk in me.

Here's the 2.25 mile version:


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  I don't think I have a 4 mile photo walk in me.
> 
> Here's the 2.25 mile version:



that looks better


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> What?  No labels on the map?


Okay, if you insist.






*Sites on the walk*

1.  The famous rocking chairs - wonderful view of Downtown Disney
2. Congress Park pool
3. Paddock pool
4. The Carousel (a gazebo decorated to look like a carousel)
5. The bridge
6. The Springs pond
7. High Rock Springs pool - don't miss the waterfall and Donald Duck
8. The Carriage House - don't miss the horse statue
9. The Grandstand pool
10. The boat dock
11. The tennis courts.  _(Not much to see, but hey, you're right there, right?)_
12. The DVC sales center.  _(Be careful not to get close enough for addonitis to draw you inside.)_
13. The point - another great view of Downtown Disney


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Okay, if you insist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sites on the walk*
> 
> 1.  The famous rocking chairs - wonderful view of Downtown Disney
> 2. Congress Park pool
> 3. Paddock pool
> 4. The Carousel (a gazebo decorated to look like a carousel)
> 5. The bridge
> 6. The Springs pond
> 7. High Rock Springs pool - don't miss the waterfall and Donald Duck
> 8. The Carriage House - don't miss the horse statue
> 9. The Grandstand pool
> 10. The boat dock
> 11. The tennis courts.  _(Not much to see, but hey, you're right there, right?)_
> 12. The DVC sales center.  _(Be careful not to get close enough for addonitis to draw you inside.)_
> 13. The point - another great view of Downtown Disney



You've got it.  The shortened walk still gets to the rockers, so I think I will stop there.


----------



## pinkxray

Thanks so much for the maps. I am going to be running the Halloween 5K that morning at the WWOS so we'll see how far I make it.  I can always take a break in the rockers if needed. 

I can't wait to see SSR in person. It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Pinkocto

Dave that is fabulous, thanks!


----------



## jjmm

Thank you for the great info on this thread. We have booked and will be staying at SSR for the first time in Aug! 

Based on what I have read, I submitted a request to stay in the Grandstand area. Even though not guaranteed, I think for my family this area would be ideal due to being first for bus service to the park and it seems to be an easy walk to the Springs for the pool and restaurants. Does this sound like a good plan? The pool slides are a must for my daughter.

Also, would the best way to get to the Paddocks pool from Grandstand be taking any park bus?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nicnic

Hi, just a few questions about the studios.

For a family of 4 (2ad 2ch age 2&10) how comfortable will we be?

I'm not too thrilled about the sofa bed but dd10 will have to sleep here for 2 weeks.
The other issue is dd2 will not sleep in a pack'n'play so we were thinking of renting a todler bed, will this fit in the studio ok?

I do love the look of SSR but am worried on the size of the room. Our other choice is the BC but of course it comes at a higher price! 

Any advice on the studios would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## AirGoofy

jjmm said:


> Also, would the best way to get to the Paddocks pool from Grandstand be taking any park bus?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It depends.  If you get closer to the Grandstand bus stop, then yes, any park bus will get you next to Carousel and then Paddock stop.  But, if you are closer to the Springs side, you may be able to walk to that bus stop easier and catch the DTD bus to get to the Paddock pool.  Or, just use the Springs Pool.  I've not stayed at Grandstand so will defer to others.



Nicnic said:


> Hi, just a few questions about the studios.
> 
> For a family of 4 (2ad 2ch age 2&10) how comfortable will we be?
> 
> I'm not too thrilled about the sofa bed but dd10 will have to sleep here for 2 weeks.
> The other issue is dd2 will not sleep in a pack'n'play so we were thinking of renting a todler bed, will this fit in the studio ok?
> 
> I do love the look of SSR but am worried on the size of the room. Our other choice is the BC but of course it comes at a higher price!
> 
> Any advice on the studios would be great.
> 
> Thanks



We are a family of four (2 adults and now two dds, 10, 7) and we stay in studios.  We went with our youngest at 18 months.  We were able to get the pack n play and couch out, but there is not a lot of room.  I think the following year, DW and I slept in different beds with a different kid each.  We rotated the couch bed so neither one got stuck on it.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Nicnic said:


> The other issue is dd2 will not sleep in a pack'n'play so we were thinking of renting a todler bed, will this fit in the studio ok?


This would be very tight with the couch pulled out.  You might be able to make it work if you moved one of the chairs and put it in front of the connecting door.  






Would the 10 y/o be comfortable if you made the couch up for him without pulling it out into a bed?  How about if you brought a twin-sized inflatable mattress for him?


----------



## supersuperwendy

Nicnic said:


> Hi, just a few questions about the studios.
> 
> For a family of 4 (2ad 2ch age 2&10) how comfortable will we be?
> 
> I'm not too thrilled about the sofa bed but dd10 will have to sleep here for 2 weeks.
> The other issue is dd2 will not sleep in a pack'n'play so we were thinking of renting a todler bed, will this fit in the studio ok?
> 
> I do love the look of SSR but am worried on the size of the room. Our other choice is the BC but of course it comes at a higher price!
> 
> Any advice on the studios would be great.
> 
> Thanks



We just ordered a travel toddler bed that might work nicely for you too.  When it's opened up I can imagine it fitting at the end of the queen bed or even between the queen and sofa.  Pink was out of stock when I ordered so my daughter's is blue! oh well.. it's still cute!  Some of the reviews mentioned a bar across the middle, but mine doesn't have one and she tried it out and seemed to love it. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Regalo-My-Cot-Travel-Bed/4433186


----------



## supersuperwendy

jjmm said:


> Thank you for the great info on this thread. We have booked and will be staying at SSR for the first time in Aug!
> 
> Based on what I have read, I submitted a request to stay in the Grandstand area. Even though not guaranteed, I think for my family this area would be ideal due to being first for bus service to the park and it seems to be an easy walk to the Springs for the pool and restaurants. Does this sound like a good plan? The pool slides are a must for my daughter.
> 
> Also, would the best way to get to the Paddocks pool from Grandstand be taking any park bus?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We stayed in the grandstand and enjoyed it. I would request one of the buildings near the pool to be closer to the springs. We were on the far end by the treehouses and that still wasn't a bad walk to artist palette and high rock springs.


----------



## Nicnic

supersuperwendy said:


> We just ordered a travel toddler bed that might work nicely for you too.  When it's opened up I can imagine it fitting at the end of the queen bed or even between the queen and sofa.  Pink was out of stock when I ordered so my daughter's is blue! oh well.. it's still cute!  Some of the reviews mentioned a bar across the middle, but mine doesn't have one and she tried it out and seemed to love it.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Regalo-My-Cot-Travel-Bed/4433186



Thanks,

This would probably owrk but we are flying from the UK. I could look to see if it can be delivered to the nearest walmart and pick it up or do you think they would deliver to the hotel?

DD may sleep on the sofa without it being opened, i'm willing to try but mt DH says its unfair to make her sleep here for 14 nights. If I were 10 years old again and in Disney, I wouldn't care where I slept!!

thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Have you considered OKW?  The studios there have two queen-sized beds.  There's also more square footage in the room, so you'd have more space for setting up the crib.

http://**************.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Old-Key-West-Studio-Floor-Plan-Layout.jpg


----------



## jjmm

AirGoofy said:


> It depends.  If you get closer to the Grandstand bus stop, then yes, any park bus will get you next to Carousel and then Paddock stop.  But, if you are closer to the Springs side, you may be able to walk to that bus stop easier and catch the DTD bus to get to the Paddock pool.  Or, just use the Springs Pool.  I've not stayed at Grandstand so will defer to others.
> 
> Thank you! I had not thought about taking the DTD bus to get to Paddocks.


----------



## homeatssr

November will be our first DVC trip. SSR is our home, but we will only be staying there for the first night of our trip. We plan on arriving at 9:30 in the morning. We know the room will most likely not be ready(2 BR villa) We were thinking of letting the kids hang out in one of the pools for an hour or two, head to WPE fo lunch, then come back and get ready to head to MK that night for dinner. We will check out fairly early the next morning to head to BCV(a huge surprise for the kiddos)

Based on those plans, can anyone give their advice on room requests? We've never added a request to our trips before, but thought it may be worth it since we have big plans in a short day...LOL...any thoughts???


----------



## Nicnic

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Have you considered OKW?  The studios there have two queen-sized beds.  There's also more square footage in the room, so you'd have more space for setting up the crib.
> 
> http://**************.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Old-Key-West-Studio-Floor-Plan-Layout.jpg



Yes we looked at OKW, the rooms are much bigger and do offer what we want but I did like the idea of walking to DTD if we got put in the right area of course, but then there's always the boat from OKW.

Any info on OKW for a 2 and 10 year old, I just thought that SSR looked better? I'm so confused, I want to be in the best place for our family as 2 weeks is a long time not to be comfortable! 

We usually stay in POFQ but for the same price we can get SSR or OKW.


----------



## vandy

homeatssr said:


> November will be our first DVC trip. SSR is our home, but we will only be staying there for the first night of our trip. We plan on arriving at 9:30 in the morning. We know the room will most likely not be ready(2 BR villa) We were thinking of letting the kids hang out in one of the pools for an hour or two, head to WPE fo lunch, then come back and get ready to head to MK that night for dinner. We will check out fairly early the next morning to head to BCV(a huge surprise for the kiddos)
> 
> Based on those plans, can anyone give their advice on room requests? We've never added a request to our trips before, but thought it may be worth it since we have big plans in a short day...LOL...any thoughts???



Since it sounds like you are only there for one night, the Springs would probably be your best choice.  You are right by the main area and pool, and the layout of the rest of the resort is not as much of an issue.  Also, I have had 2br villas at SSR be ready at 10am and a couple of weeks ago it was ready when we arrived at 11am so you might get lucky.


----------



## vandy

jjmm said:


> Thank you for the great info on this thread. We have booked and will be staying at SSR for the first time in Aug!
> 
> Based on what I have read, I submitted a request to stay in the Grandstand area. Even though not guaranteed, I think for my family this area would be ideal due to being first for bus service to the park and it seems to be an easy walk to the Springs for the pool and restaurants. Does this sound like a good plan? The pool slides are a must for my daughter.
> 
> Also, would the best way to get to the Paddocks pool from Grandstand be taking any park bus?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, request to be close to the bus stop or the Grandstand pool.  These are the better buildings in my opinion because it is not that far of a walk to the main area.  Grandstand has a nice pool and snack bar area of it's own so you may not even want to go the the Paddock pool, but if you do and you are in the buildings by the Grandstand pool then just use the Grandstand bus stop and hop on any bus.  That would be the quickest.


----------



## homeatssr

vandy said:


> Since it sounds like you are only there for one night, the Springs would probably be your best choice.  You are right by the main area and pool, and the layout of the rest of the resort is not as much of an issue.  Also, I have had 2br villas at SSR be ready at 10am and a couple of weeks ago it was ready when we arrived at 11am so you might get lucky.



Great! thank for the advice


----------



## jjmm

vandy said:


> Yes, request to be close to the bus stop or the Grandstand pool.  These are the better buildings in my opinion because it is not that far of a walk to the main area.  Grandstand has a nice pool and snack bar area of it's own so you may not even want to go the the Paddock pool, but if you do and you are in the buildings by the Grandstand pool then just use the Grandstand bus stop and hop on any bus.  That would be the quickest.


Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## kbknepp

Can you walk from SSR to the THV? We are traveling with family who will be staying in one, but it's not large enough for all of us. Is there a section I should recommend to get the closest possible? If so, how far does this leave us when trying to get back to Artist Palette?


----------



## DannysMom

kbknepp said:


> Can you walk from SSR to the THV? We are traveling with family who will be staying in one, but it's not large enough for all of us. Is there a section I should recommend to get the closest possible? If so, how far does this leave us when trying to get back to Artist Palette?



Really?  A day later and no one has answered yet?  I'll take a crack at it, though I am far from an expert, having only stayed there once last month.  But I still have a map!

From my map reading abilities  I can tell you that the Grandstand is the closest section to the THV and there does appear to be a walking path between the two.  On check in you should ask for a location in the Grandstand near the path to THV.  Likewise when the other party checks in for THV they should mention they are traveling with another party staying in a villa and request a location close to the walking path path to the Grandstand area.  GL


----------



## Irishmom23

kbknepp said:


> Can you walk from SSR to the THV? We are traveling with family who will be staying in one, but it's not large enough for all of us. Is there a section I should recommend to get the closest possible? If so, how far does this leave us when trying to get back to Artist Palette?



We were in THV 7059 and requested to be "near transportation" We were near the South bus stop and the pathway to Grandstand at the main resort (the North bus stop is near the exit, NOT near the pathway to the Grandstand) We walked every day to the Grandstand bus stop and did not use the internal transportation except for once. The walk is very doable from the Grandstand and even the Springs, and the path is well lighted even at night. It took us a day to figure out the layout of the resort but once we did we were fine. The cast members were all great. We walked to the Springs pool several times and it was very relaxing after our massage at the spa.


----------



## Bowen9475

We are currently booked in a 1BR at OKW from July 30-August 4. We are a family of 5:2A, 3C ages 15, 13 and 9. A friend is willing to transfer us enough points in order to change the ressie to a 2BR but there are no 2BRs available at OKW for our dates. The only resort that has availability is SSR. My daughter and I have never stayed their but my husband and sons have. I do all the planning and usually know what I want but I have no idea about SSR. Where should we request to be? Is there an area that is close to the main pool and a bus stop but has views of DTD? How likely are we to get any of our requests when trying to book/change the ressie only a little more than a month before arrival? I love OKW but would really like the extra room of a 2BR.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kbknepp said:


> Can you walk from SSR to the THV? We are traveling with family who will be staying in one, but it's not large enough for all of us. Is there a section I should recommend to get the closest possible? If so, how far does this leave us when trying to get back to Artist Palette?


As previously mentioned, there is a path between the THV and the Grandstand section.  Call Member Services and ask them to make "Grandstand" the first request for the non-THV room.  However, both the Grandstand and THV are large sections.  Certain rooms in the Grandstand would be a good hike to certain Tree Houses.  When talking with Member Services, ask them to also mark both reservations as "Traveling With."  This is a way to tell the resort you want the two rooms to be as close as possible, and to consider both reservations together when making room assignments.  Follow up on this request when you check in.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Bowen9475 said:


> We are currently booked in a 1BR at OKW from July 30-August 4. We are a family of 5:2A, 3C ages 15, 13 and 9. A friend is willing to transfer us enough points in order to change the ressie to a 2BR but there are no 2BRs available at OKW for our dates. The only resort that has availability is SSR. My daughter and I have never stayed their but my husband and sons have. I do all the planning and usually know what I want but I have no idea about SSR. Where should we request to be? Is there an area that is close to the main pool and a bus stop but has views of DTD? How likely are we to get any of our requests when trying to book/change the ressie only a little more than a month before arrival? I love OKW but would really like the extra room of a 2BR.


There are many posts in this thread that speak to the relative strengths and weaknesses of the various sections of SSR.  A few very good summaries have been posted in the recent past, so check back 2-3 pages.

Every section has a bus stop, and every section except Carousel has a pool.  The pools in the Springs and the Paddock are themed pools with lifeguards.  The pools at the Grandstand, Congress Park, and THV are quiet pools.  Quick service restaurants are at the Carriage House (closest to the Springs Section) and at the Paddock Pool.  The Turf Club (sit down) restaurant, front desk, Spa, gym, and bell services are also in the Carriage House.

Congress Park is the section to request for Downtown Disney views.

As to your chances of a specific request?  We've usually had a lot of luck getting what we want at SSR.  It's a large resort with a large number of rooms in each section.  Of course, as with any DVC resort, it helps to check in earlier in the day.


----------



## kbknepp

Thanks, All. I appreciate the help. My mother made both reservations at the same time and I believe they are marked with a request to get them as close together as possible. Now I know which section to actually ask for if we're not already in it.


----------



## Melmarie622

Just booked a total last minute girls trip. Leaving in 16 days!! We always do rope drops, then swim, then to a park for the evening. We have a 9 and 10 yr old who will want to swim at a pool with a slide. So, I need to be close to a bus stop and a pool with a slide and we will buy refillable mugs. So, is there more than 1 place to fill up those and does only the main pool have a slide. So, which section should I request?? And, Im well aware that I may not get my request but it doesn't hurt to at least put it in!


----------



## goodferry

Hello! We are leaving in about a week and a half for SSR. This is our first stay in the resort. We decided to go at the last minute and SSR was all that was available on points. 

To be honest the primary reason we have never stayed there is that DH and my boys went to visit during one trip and got hopelessly lost. DH is not thrilled about staying there, he likes smaller resorts (his favorite is VWL) but I am kind of excited, I am originally from Saratoga Springs!

Could you all help me choose a room location to request and help me convince DH he will not spend the week hopelessly lost?  We have a studio reserved and would like to be near a feature pool and amenities. We will have a rental car and do not spend that much time in Downtown Disney since Pleasure Island closed. We will use the fitness center and spa a good bit.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Melmarie622 said:


> Just booked a total last minute girls trip. Leaving in 16 days!! We always do rope drops, then swim, then to a park for the evening. We have a 9 and 10 yr old who will want to swim at a pool with a slide. So, I need to be close to a bus stop and a pool with a slide and we will buy refillable mugs. So, is there more than 1 place to fill up those and does only the main pool have a slide. So, which section should I request?? And, Im well aware that I may not get my request but it doesn't hurt to at least put it in!





goodferry said:


> Hello! We are leaving in about a week and a half for SSR. This is our first stay in the resort. We decided to go at the last minute and SSR was all that was available on points.
> 
> To be honest the primary reason we have never stayed there is that DH and my boys went to visit during one trip and got hopelessly lost. DH is not thrilled about staying there, he likes smaller resorts (his favorite is VWL) but I am kind of excited, I am originally from Saratoga Springs!
> 
> Could you all help me choose a room location to request and help me convince DH he will not spend the week hopelessly lost?  We have a studio reserved and would like to be near a feature pool and amenities. We will have a rental car and do not spend that much time in Downtown Disney since Pleasure Island closed. We will use the fitness center and spa a good bit.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


Sounds like you both have similar needs, so I'll go for a two-for answer.

The section closest to the Carriage House (the location of the front desk, main pool, Turf Club and Artist's Palette restaurants, and the Spa/gym) is the Springs.  There are drink refill stations at both Artist's Palette and the main pool.  The Springs is also on the main street through the resort, Broadway.  The High Rock Spring pool has a great water slide.  There are only three buildings in the Springs, so all rooms are close to the bus stop.  One downside to the Springs is the fact that it's the last stop on the theme park bus route.  During busy times of year (like summer), the buses will sometimes arrive at the Springs already full.  If you're heading to the parks during a peak time, it could be standing room only or possibly completely full.

Another section that works for both of you would be the Paddock.  The pool here also has a quick service restaurant with a drink refill station.  There's also a wonderful water slide at this pool.  (I personally prefer this slide better.  It's a bit more of a corkscrew.)  There's a bridge across the lake connecting the Paddock to the Springs, so the walk to the Carriage House isn't too far.  The Paddock is the largest section of SSR.  Some of the buildings are actually closer to the Carousel or Congress Park bus stops.


----------



## bnk1120

We stayed at SSr last summer when we booked a last minute trip. We own at VWL. My DH was not at all excited about SSR. It is basically opposite of everything he likes about VWl - it's condo style, spread out, many bus stops etc. 

BUT, we are staying there again this summer and we booked exactly at 7 months. SSR was the resort both he and my DD requested!!! We loooved it! Very relaxing, beautiful pools and grounds, transportation was excellent, we loved Turf Club, I could go on and on! We are planning on adding on there soon...

The springs is near the main pool, food, spa etc. If you want to be near everything request that. I was in the paddock section last year and it was almost as close to the springs pool as the paddock. I will be requesting Congress Park. I like to go to DTD  in the evening or to grab a bite to eat.


----------



## portsofcall

Hi,
I was thinking about breakfast and wondering if the studios have a toaster, etc.  And I'm sipping myself two boxes filled with snacks, juice, bagels, tuna salad comes in sealed packs now, etc.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh yes, the studios have a toaster and microwave and the mini fridge. We like to make honey and peanut butter sandwiches and take them for lunch in the parks. You can buy milk at the store so maybe ship cereal if you like that for breakfast.


----------



## portsofcall

Pinkocto said:


> Oh yes, the studios have a toaster and microwave and the mini fridge. We like to make honey and peanut butter sandwiches and take them for lunch in the parks. You can buy milk at the store so maybe ship cereal if you like that for breakfast.



Thanks, do you know if there's a washer and dryer in the room?  I heard there is and I also heard there's one set in each building.  We have a studio, requested Congress Park.  By the way, I have read many concerns about the shuttle bus wait to the parks,
 if we are near DTD, we can walk back and forth instead from the shuttles that go to downtown disney?


----------



## AirGoofy

portsofcall said:


> Thanks, do you know if there's a washer and dryer in the room?  I heard there is and I also heard there's one set in each building.  We have a studio, requested Congress Park.  By the way, I have read many concerns about the shuttle bus wait to the parks,
> if we are near DTD, we can walk back and forth instead from the shuttles that go to downtown disney?



1 BR and up have the washer/dryer, but studios do not.  There are laundry machines at different locations.  There are 5 bus stops at CP is towards the end of the cycle.  But, it will take you 15 minutes to walk to DTD and then you'll have to bus to another resort to go to the theme parks.  Better to just wait there at CP.  They send buses on a regular basis.


----------



## Pinkocto

We stayed at Congress Park last December and never ever had a problem with the buses. It was a pleasant walk when we walked there, but I definitely wouldn't walk to DTD to get a bus to the parks.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

portsofcall said:


> By the way, I have read many concerns about the shuttle bus wait to the parks,
> if we are near DTD, we can walk back and forth instead from the shuttles that go to downtown disney?





Pinkocto said:


> We stayed at Congress Park last December and never ever had a problem with the buses. It was a pleasant walk when we walked there, but I definitely wouldn't walk to DTD to get a bus to the parks.



There are no direct buses between theme parks and Downtown Disney.  Disney does this to discourage people from parking at DTD to avoid the parking fees at the parks.  You need to get the theme park buses at the resorts.  The only buses you'll find at DTD will be ones heading to other resorts.  You likewise won't find a DTD bus at any of the parks.

Buses come very regularly.  Yes, you'll probably have a story at the end of your trip about "that one bus we really needed to wait on," but transportation at SSR is very reliable in general.


----------



## portsofcall

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are no direct buses between theme parks and Downtown Disney. Disney does this to discourage people from parking at DTD to avoid the parking fees at the parks. You need to get the theme park buses at the resorts. The only buses you'll find at DTD will be ones heading to other resorts. You likewise won't find a DTD bus at any of the parks.
> 
> Buses come very regularly. Yes, you'll probably have a story at the end of your trip about "that one bus we really needed to wait on," but transportation at SSR is very reliable in general.


 
Thanks!  here's some more silly questions...any chance we can get a case of water at the airport or at the resort?  and I read another post where someone brought their own plates, cups, utensils.  Is that necessary?


----------



## Doingitagain

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are no direct buses between theme parks and Downtown Disney.  Disney does this to discourage people from parking at DTD to avoid the parking fees at the parks.  You need to get the theme park buses at the resorts.  The only buses you'll find at DTD will be ones heading to other resorts.  You likewise won't find a DTD bus at any of the parks.
> 
> Buses come very regularly.  Yes, you'll probably have a story at the end of your trip about "that one bus we really needed to wait on," but transportation at SSR is very reliable in general.



There have been issues with people parking at DTD and going to SSR to take buses to the theme parks.


----------



## Doingitagain

portsofcall said:


> Thanks!  here's some more silly questions...any chance we can get a case of water at the airport or at the resort?  and I read another post where someone brought their own plates, cups, utensils.  Is that necessary?



You can order water online and have it shipped to the resort or order from one of the grocery delivery companies (but the delivery fee might make it expensive).

We bring paper plates and some plastic utensils for when we don't want to deal with dishes, but generally everything you need is supplied and there is a dishwasher.


----------



## epcot1stfave

portsofcall is staying in a studio I believe and there is no dishwasher in a studio only 1 bedroom and up. As far as I know they only have the plastic utensils in studios HTH.


----------



## AirGoofy

portsofcall said:


> Thanks!  here's some more silly questions...any chance we can get a case of water at the airport or at the resort?  and I read another post where someone brought their own plates, cups, utensils.  Is that necessary?





Doingitagain said:


> You can order water online and have it shipped to the resort or order from one of the grocery delivery companies (but the delivery fee might make it expensive).
> 
> We bring paper plates and some plastic utensils for when we don't want to deal with dishes, but generally everything you need is supplied and there is a dishwasher.





epcot1stfave said:


> portsofcall is staying in a studio I believe and there is no dishwasher in a studio only 1 bedroom and up. As far as I know they only have the plastic utensils in studios HTH.



Great idea.  We are studio people so we can make more trips to WDW.  I had not thought about bring paper plates and plastic cups.  I hate having to wash dishes.  I still prefer my coffee out of a mug as opposed to plastic, so I guess there is one dish I will have to wash.   As for the water, we bring three cases with us as we get them for $2.50 a case here.  I have my travel fold-up cart from work that I use to haul in the water.


----------



## Pinkocto

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are no direct buses between theme parks and Downtown Disney.  Disney does this to discourage people from parking at DTD to avoid the parking fees at the parks.  You need to get the theme park buses at the resorts.  The only buses you'll find at DTD will be ones heading to other resorts.  You likewise won't find a DTD bus at any of the parks.



Did they change this recently Dave?  I'm glad they realized it was a problem.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Pinkocto said:


> Did they change this recently Dave?  I'm glad they realized it was a problem.


This has been like this for as long as I can remember.

The problem they need to fix is the bus drivers telling people at the parks to take an SSR bus to get to DTD.  The answer should be "take any resort bus, then change to a DTD bus there."  That way the DTD burdeon is shared across all resorts instead of just the SSR buses.


----------



## epcot1stfave

The problem they need to fix is the bus drivers telling people at the parks to take an SSR bus to get to DTD.  The answer should be "take any resort bus, then change to a DTD bus there."  That way the DTD burdeon is shared across all resorts instead of just the SSR buses.[/QUOTE]

I have actually seen signs on the walkway to the buses at EPCOT telling people to do that


----------



## MAGICFOR2

epcot1stfave said:


> The problem they need to fix is the bus drivers telling people at the parks to take an SSR bus to get to DTD.  The answer should be "take any resort bus, then change to a DTD bus there."  That way the DTD burdeon is shared across all resorts instead of just the SSR buses.



I have actually seen signs on the walkway to the buses at EPCOT telling people to do that[/QUOTE]

I guess that would explain why we have so much trouble with buses at SSR and started renting cars.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

portsofcall said:


> Thanks, do you know if there's a washer and dryer in the room?  I heard there is and I also heard there's one set in each building.  We have a studio, requested Congress Park.  By the way, I have read many concerns about the shuttle bus wait to the parks,
> if we are near DTD, we can walk back and forth instead from the shuttles that go to downtown disney?



The laundry room at CP is right at the quiet pool.  Plenty of machines - free to use, you just need to bring or buy soap.  It's great to relax by the pool while you do your wash - even prepare an adult beverage in your refillable mug!


----------



## disdadIL

Just put my deposit on an SSR resale.  Waiting for ROFR from Disney.   Sounds SSR folks are my kind of people!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

disdadIL said:


> Just put my deposit on an SSR resale.  Waiting for ROFR from Disney.   Sounds SSR folks are my kind of people!!!!



Yay!  Welcome Home!  Here's some  for your contract!


----------



## AnnaS

Just booked an unexpected/unplanned trip here for August yesterday - first time at SSR. The only other studio available for all 5 nights was Jambo but no savannah view so we chose SSR.  I am on a mission to try all the DVC resorts anyway and have loved all of them.  

Can't wait - I did request Springs - I remember my friend, also a long time DVC member and SSR owner saying this is where she stays all the time.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## AirGoofy

disdadIL said:


> Just put my deposit on an SSR resale.  Waiting for ROFR from Disney.   Sounds SSR folks are my kind of people!!!!



Hope it goes thru for you.  Good luck and welcome home.



AnnaS said:


> Just booked an unexpected/unplanned trip here for August yesterday - first time at SSR. The only other studio available for all 5 nights was Jambo but no savannah view so we chose SSR.  I am on a mission to try all the DVC resorts anyway and have loved all of them.
> 
> Can't wait - I did request Springs - I remember my friend, also a long time DVC member and SSR owner saying this is where she stays all the time.  Looking forward to it.



Yes, same for us.  We have stayed in all except BC.  Each are fun in different ways, but we still have our preferences.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## tjcat

We have been going to Disney every year since 2006 and I am trying to talk my husband into buying into DVC since we probably spent over 10 grand in the last 7 years wish me luck for Saratoga the place is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mrstomrice

I know that you can fax room assigners for the other Dis resorts approx 10 days prior to your trip to make your requests for rooms.  Is this the same for DVC?  I already have my request noted but I would like the best chance to get the building I prefer. Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mrstomrice said:


> I know that you can fax room assigners for the other Dis resorts approx 10 days prior to your trip to make your requests for rooms.  Is this the same for DVC?  I already have my request noted but I would like the best chance to get the building I prefer. Thanks!


No.  Requests need to be placed on the reservation in advance by calling DVC Member Services.

Or you can select from the limited list of requests that's available during online check-in.


----------



## mrstomrice

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> No.  Requests need to be placed on the reservation in advance by calling DVC Member Services.
> 
> Or you can select from the limited list of requests that's available during online check-in.



Thanks...I will look for that!


----------



## AnnaS

tjcat said:


> We have been going to Disney every year since 2006 and I am trying to talk my husband into buying into DVC since we probably spent over 10 grand in the last 7 years wish me luck for Saratoga the place is absolutely beautiful!



Good luck!!!


----------



## AnnaS

disdadIL said:


> Just put my deposit on an SSR resale.  Waiting for ROFR from Disney.   Sounds SSR folks are my kind of people!!!!



Good luck~!!


----------



## marinadca

Hi all 

I am going to be staying at SSR in late October on rented points (using David's). I am a bit nervous about it, but apparently it's done often so I am just paranoid.

I did have one question - it seems I do not want to be in the Carousel. Is there upside to this area I am not getting? My real question though, is how can I make a request for a specific area? Do I ask the owner to make the request now or I do I do it during the 10 days ahead check in?

Thanks for you insight


----------



## portsofcall

marinadca said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am going to be staying at SSR in late October on rented points (using David's). I am a bit nervous about it, but apparently it's done often so I am just paranoid.
> 
> I did have one question - it seems I do not want to be in the Carousel. Is there upside to this area I am not getting? My real question though, is how can I make a request for a specific area? Do I ask the owner to make the request now or I do I do it during the 10 days ahead check in?
> 
> Thanks for you insight



We just returned and these are my observations with 2 boys traveling with us.  The Carousel section would have been more convenient for us since our pre-teen boys enjoyed the breakfast, pool area and activities.  We were at Congress Park because it was closest to DTD, but the stop there as with any other stop was disorganized, people were waiting for the bus and others would show up and cut in front when the bus showed up that we ended up hopping on a different bus for a different park.  We adapted, however at the carousel, Disney had an attendant keeping track, thus more orderly.


----------



## portsofcall

marinadca said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am going to be staying at SSR in late October on rented points (using David's). I am a bit nervous about it, but apparently it's done often so I am just paranoid.
> 
> I did have one question - it seems I do not want to be in the Carousel. Is there upside to this area I am not getting? My real question though, is how can I make a request for a specific area? Do I ask the owner to make the request now or I do I do it during the 10 days ahead check in?
> 
> Thanks for you insight



We just returned and these are my observations with 2 boys traveling with us.  The Carousel section would have been more convenient for us since our pre-teen boys enjoyed the breakfast, pool area and activities.  We were at Congress Park because it was closest to DTD, but the stop there as with any other stop was disorganized, people were waiting for the bus and others would show up and cut in front when the bus showed up that we ended up hopping on a different bus for a different park.  We adapted, however at the carousel, Disney had an attendant keeping track, thus more orderly.


----------



## Figee17

I am sorry, but I was unable to read through all 137 pages, I am sure someone has answered my question already.  DH and I bought into DVC at SSR last year on our trip and we are SO excited to be staying there for hte first time in February 2013.  We will be there with a total of 8 adults and 3 kids (3 and under) in 2 treehouse villas.  I am geting a little bit confused as to what each pool has to offer.  I think there are 4 (?) pools and I don't know which ones have what stuff (splash area, playground, dining options, refillable mug station)  Can anyone answer my question or direct me to a previous post that answers it.  Thanks.  
PS - we are planning on spending a decent amount of time enjoying the resort (we go into the parks at least 2x per year and DH is not a huge park fan, but a big resort fan) and we will have cars.


----------



## edk35

What are people's thoughts on the new pool/counter service in the Paddocks section? We are staying at SSR starting on the 20th and I have not requested a section. We really like Grand Stand because it is close to the Carriage House, main pool and the bus picks up first and drops first. Does anyone know where in the route the Paddocks are picked up? I can't remember. Thanks


----------



## Pinkocto

Figee17 said:


> I am sorry, but I was unable to read through all 137 pages, I am sure someone has answered my question already.  DH and I bought into DVC at SSR last year on our trip and we are SO excited to be staying there for hte first time in February 2013.  We will be there with a total of 8 adults and 3 kids (3 and under) in 2 treehouse villas.  I am geting a little bit confused as to what each pool has to offer.  I think there are 4 (?) pools and I don't know which ones have what stuff (splash area, playground, dining options, refillable mug station)  Can anyone answer my question or direct me to a previous post that answers it.  Thanks.
> PS - we are planning on spending a decent amount of time enjoying the resort (we go into the parks at least 2x per year and DH is not a huge park fan, but a big resort fan) and we will have cars.



Congratulations on buying DVC!  I can't sing its praises enough.  

The pool at the THVs is a quiet pool, no slide.  Congress Park's is the same but with a playground nearby. The Springs has the main pool, High Rock Spring, which has a nice big slide.  You can fill your mugs at the Artist's Palette which is right next to the main pool.  I don't know much about the pool at the Grandstand, but there is one there.  And the Paddock just had a revamp and now has a slide and playground nearby.  I think you might be able to refill your mugs at the Paddock since there's a food area, but I'm not certain about that.


----------



## Desnik

Figee17 said:


> I am sorry, but I was unable to read through all 137 pages, I am sure someone has answered my question already.  DH and I bought into DVC at SSR last year on our trip and we are SO excited to be staying there for hte first time in February 2013.  We will be there with a total of 8 adults and 3 kids (3 and under) in 2 treehouse villas.  I am geting a little bit confused as to what each pool has to offer.  I think there are 4 (?) pools and I don't know which ones have what stuff (splash area, playground, dining options, refillable mug station)  Can anyone answer my question or direct me to a previous post that answers it.  Thanks.
> PS - we are planning on spending a decent amount of time enjoying the resort (we go into the parks at least 2x per year and DH is not a huge park fan, but a big resort fan) and we will have cars.



The below link will show you pictures of the resort and the pools:
http://allears.net/acc/g_ss.htm

The Grandstand has a water play area, pool with a pool bar.  The Springs has the main pool with large slide, kiddie slide, zero entry and water splash area.  It is near the main building close to table service and quick service dining.  Congress Park and THV have quiet pools, and Congress Park has a playground next to its pool.  The Paddock has the new pool that is zero entry, has a slide, water play area for the kids and quick service dining.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Desnik

We will be at SSR for Xmas this year.  Does the resort do anything special during this time?  We will be there the 24th-28th.


----------



## tjhsr

edk35 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the new pool/counter service in the Paddocks section? We are staying at SSR starting on the 20th and I have not requested a section. We really like Grand Stand because it is close to the Carriage House, main pool and the bus picks up first and drops first. Does anyone know where in the route the Paddocks are picked up? I can't remember. Thanks



The pool is a really nice but not having tables around it doesn't work to well for us. Like to sit up once in awhile and not be sitting on top of the people next to you. The food choises are good. Kids pool area is real good. The bus stop is third. I'm with you on the Grandstand section we have stayed there the last 3 visits.


----------



## Candy Orlando

We were at the Paddock Pool in May. We sat at a table with four chairs and an umbrella. I didn't count them so I don't know how many they have.


----------



## maciec

edk35 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the new pool/counter service in the Paddocks section? We are staying at SSR starting on the 20th and I have not requested a section. We really like Grand Stand because it is close to the Carriage House, main pool and the bus picks up first and drops first. Does anyone know where in the route the Paddocks are picked up? I can't remember. Thanks


 

My kids 11 & 8 love the new pool!  We were in Congress Park so it was a little bit of a hike, but we didn't mind.  The slide is fun and during the days when they have all of the activities the kids had a blast.  They want to stay at SSR everytimewe go.  Kind of makes me sad that we are staying at BWV's in December.  My kids don't want to stay there, but they don't even know we are going so I don't have to hear about it for the next 5 months!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Figee17 said:


> I am geting a little bit confused as to what each pool has to offer.  I think there are 4 (?) pools and I don't know which ones have what stuff (splash area, playground, dining options, refillable mug station)



*High Rock Spring Pool*
_Located at the Carriage House, and closest to the Springs Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
Kiddie slide
Two hot tubs
Small water play area for kids.  _(Has a statue of Donald Duck with a few sprinklers around it.  Also a waterfall you can stand under.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
Full-service bar with drink refill station at pool
Artist's Palette QS Restraunt nearby, which also has a drink refill station
Laundry Room
Arcade
Community Hall
Fire Pit nearby _(Marshmallow roasting in the evening)_

*Paddock Pool*
_Located in the Paddock Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
One hot tub
Water play area for kids that includes several small water slides
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
QS restaurant with drink refill station at pool (not a full service bar, but they do have some bottled alcoholic drinks available)
Laundry Room

*Grandstand Pool*
_Located in the Grandstand Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Water play area for kids themed on a race track.  _(Includes a "starting gate" that sprays water and several horse heads that can be used like water canons.)_
Full service bar at the pool with drink refill station.  _(Limited pre-made food offerings like sandwiches and salads.)_
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*Congress Park Pool*
_Located in the Congress Park Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Playground
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*THV Pool*
_Located in the South loop of the Tree House Villa Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub


----------



## dreamlinda

Wow Dave, Fantastic and useful!!!


----------



## Figee17

thank you so much for the helpful replies about pools, just what I was looking for!


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

I assume there is a small store with some grocery items at SSR?

We are looking to make breakfast in our villa each day and I need to decide if garden grocer, etc. would be a wise choice.  I'd like to get a loaf of bread, gallon of milk, orange juice, a dozen eggs and some cheese, etc.

Can I find most of these items there?  How are the prices? 

Any other advice?  We've never been to SSR before, or prepared our own breakfasts.  

Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

KelseyLaPerle said:


> I assume there is a small store with some grocery items at SSR?
> 
> We are looking to make breakfast in our villa each day and I need to decide if garden grocer, etc. would be a wise choice.  I'd like to get a loaf of bread, gallon of milk, orange juice, a dozen eggs and some cheese, etc.
> 
> Can I find most of these items there?  How are the prices?
> 
> Any other advice?  We've never been to SSR before, or prepared our own breakfasts.
> 
> Thanks!


You can find the grocery order sheet for each resort on the member web site.  There's a $10 delivery fee if you want it delivered to your villa.  (I think they'll actually put it in the fridge for you.)  I think the selection and price on the grocery order sheet very closely matches what you'd find in the store at that resort.  At SSR, the "groceries" are sold in the Artist's Palette.

Generally at all DVC resorts, the grocery selection isn't great and the prices are a little high.  There are no fresh meats or vegetables.  Everything is packaged food.  (It's more like the selection at a 7-Eleven than a grocery store.)  If you're going to be doing any real cooking in the room, you may want to consider a run to Publix or a grocery delivery service.  If you're just looking to make some quick breakfast items, though, you can probably make due with what you'll find at the Artist's Palette.

Here are the prices listed online for the items you mention:

1/2 gallon of milk: $2.95
Dozen eggs: $1.95
Dietz & Watson Cheese Bricks (various flavors): $6.95
Kraft American Cheese Slices (6oz): $3.95
Country White bread: $4.29
Minute Maid Orange Juice (59oz): $4.49


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

I forgot to mention that we are not DVC owners - we are staying via a transfer from RCI/BlueGreen.  So, I suppose that takes grocery delivery off of our list of options.  

Thanks for your information, it helps a lot.  I think we'll be able to find just what we need without going off property.  




BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You can find the grocery order sheet for each resort on the member web site.  There's a $10 delivery fee if you want it delivered to your villa.  (I think they'll actually put it in the fridge for you.)  I think the selection and price on the grocery order sheet very closely matches what you'd find in the store at that resort.  At SSR, the "groceries" are sold in the Artist's Palette.
> 
> Generally at all DVC resorts, the grocery selection isn't great and the prices are a little high.  There are no fresh meats or vegetables.  Everything is packaged food.  (It's more like the selection at a 7-Eleven than a grocery store.)  If you're going to be doing any real cooking in the room, you may want to consider a run to Publix or a grocery delivery service.  If you're just looking to make some quick breakfast items, though, you can probably make due with what you'll find at the Artist's Palette.
> 
> Here are the prices listed online for the items you mention:
> 
> 1/2 gallon of milk: $2.95
> Dozen eggs: $1.95
> Dietz & Watson Cheese Bricks (various flavors): $6.95
> Kraft American Cheese Slices (6oz): $3.95
> Country White bread: $4.29
> Minute Maid Orange Juice (59oz): $4.49


----------



## IandGsmom

Hi everyone! We own at SSR but havent stayed there yet. The only villas we have stayed at WDW has been BC since the boys love the pool and we love walking to Epcot. 
I do want to try a THV but am a little nervous about it. If I loved the BC will we enjoy the THV or would you recommend the regular villas since they seen less secluded. 
Thanks and I appreciate your opinions


----------



## AnnaS

KelseyLaPerle said:


> I assume there is a small store with some grocery items at SSR?
> 
> We are looking to make breakfast in our villa each day and I need to decide if garden grocer, etc. would be a wise choice.  I'd like to get a loaf of bread, gallon of milk, orange juice, a dozen eggs and some cheese, etc.
> 
> Can I find most of these items there?  How are the prices?
> 
> Any other advice?  We've never been to SSR before, or prepared our own breakfasts.
> 
> Thanks!



When we are two we hardly ever put an order in and pick up a few items at the resort.  We may also throw a box of cereal in our luggage.  My dd, her friend and I will be at SSR next month and I just placed a small order with gardengrocer.  With the delivery charge, gas surcharge and tip, not sure it it was worth putting an order in.  It really depends on the number of people, how many nights and how much you plan to eat in the room.  Good luck.


----------



## LoveMickey

IandGsmom said:


> Hi everyone! We own at SSR but havent stayed there yet. The only villas we have stayed at WDW has been BC since the boys love the pool and we love walking to Epcot.
> I do want to try a THV but am a little nervous about it. If I loved the BC will we enjoy the THV or would you recommend the regular villas since they seen less secluded.
> Thanks and I appreciate your opinions



We stayed at THV this past May and I loved it.   It was our own little  house, I did not feel like I was 'at Disney' or at a hotel.

We had a car for 1 day to pick up groceries, etc.  But mostly we used the busses.  We don't mind walking so we walked from THV to the Springs (by passing the Grandstand bus pick up). 

Others in our party used the internal bus from THV to the Springs, then to the parks.

We had some BCV lovers with us, they did not like the isolation of the THV, but I loved it.  It was quiet, relaxing and we used the grill to cook out a couple of times.

I also loved the quiet pool, and it was quiet.  

I'd say if you are looking for nice relaxing stay at WDW and don't want to be in the middle of 'it', choose THV.   If you want to be in the thick of things, BCV may be a better choice.


----------



## disdadIL

disdadIL said:
			
		

> Just put my deposit on an SSR resale.  Waiting for ROFR from Disney.   Sounds SSR folks are my kind of people!!!!



Just got word that Disney waived ROFR and I am just waiting for closing docs from the title company. Yay!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

CONGRATS!!!

Welcome Home!


----------



## Pinkocto

disdadIL said:


> Just got word that Disney waived ROFR and I am just waiting for closing docs from the title company. Yay!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

disdadIL said:


> Just got word that Disney waived ROFR and I am just waiting for closing docs from the title company. Yay!!



Great words to hear.  Welcome Home.


----------



## Mobley5

Hi!  We leave for a week long vacation in a 2 bedroom at SSR in a few short weeks!  I'm wondering if anyone has ever experienced a resort only stay at SSR?  We have been to Disney countless times so I'm not sure if we would miss the parks or not.  We would like to enjoy some things we never seem to find time for when we are doing are typical park hopping.  Typically we tour the parks in the am, use the pool in the afternoon, go to dinner and head back into a park for a few hours.  Some of the things we would do instead of going in the parks would be rent bikes, enjoy the campfire at Fort Wilderness, eat dinner at the DTD and Boardwalk restaurants that we have not tried yet, explore some resorts that we would like to stay at in the future, let our girls enjoy all the kids activities at SSR and just relax!!!  Our wedding anniversary is during our trip and we currently have breakfast ressies at Kona and dinner at Grand Floridian Cafe planned to celebrate.  Are there any additional activities that we could do at SSR or anywhere else on property?  I was thinking of looking into a fireworks cruise.  Not sure if we are too close to our trip to be able to book something like that or not?   My girls seem to be on board with this possible plan.  At first they were thinking they would be bored, but the more we talk about things we could do the more they seem to like the idea.  We have already budgeted tickets into our trip so if we get there and this plan flies out the window we could still go into the parks.


----------



## srauchbauer

We will be staying at SSR in December (enjoying a different resort with DVC points).  We are going to cook and eat in our one bedroom we prefer to eat in then eat out every meal.  I am wondering does SSR have crockpots? and also what are the spice supplies like.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

srauchbauer said:


> We will be staying at SSR in December (enjoying a different resort with DVC points).  We are going to cook and eat in our one bedroom we prefer to eat in then eat out every meal.  I am wondering does SSR have crockpots? and also what are the spice supplies like.


DVC kitchens do not have crockpots, sorry.  If you really want one, you could probably find a cheap one that you wouldn't mind abandoning if you do your grocery shopping at the Super Wal-Mart.  A grocery delivery service like WeGoShop could also pick one of these up with your order.

I'm not sure what you mean by your spice question.  With the exception of several coffee packs, DVC supplies no food items in the villas.  This means there are also no spices in the rooms.  If you're asking what spices the resort markets carry, it's a very, very limited selection -- as in salt and pepper.

BTW, if you plan to cook on your vacation often, you may want to investigate an owner's locker.  I keep a bunch of spices in mine, and there are quite a few OL users who keep a crockpot.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Mobley5 said:


> Are there any additional activities that we could do at SSR or anywhere else on property?


The fireworks cruises are wonderful.  We've done it twice, and it's certainly the most relaxing way to see the fireworks.  Great fun!

Many of the backstage tours do not require park admission.  I've never been on a tour we didn't enjoy.  Since you have so much time at your disposal, you could also consider the Backstage Magic Tour -- an all-day, multi-park tour.  Check out the options here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/tours.htm

SSR offers a flower arranging class once a week, and you get to take your creation with you.  I think it's $50.  I've always wanted to do it, but haven't ever taken the time.

Speaking of that, be sure to check out the activities schedule they give you at check-in.  It's always a very full page of things to do.

We really enjoyed the horse-drawn carriage ride at Port Orleans.

We went to Fantasia Gardens to play mini golf on our most recent trip.  That's always fun.  I'd recommend it after the sun goes down, though.  There's a really good DVC discount both at Fantasia Gardens and Winter Summerland.

Outlet shopping (off property, but the ones on SR-535 are very close to SSR by taxi)

Pool hopping

Water park / Disney Quest

Check out a board game from the Community Hall (or pack your favorite from home)

Billiards at the Turf Club

Tennis or Shuffleboard (check out gear at the Community Hall)

Picnic/cookout -- Community grills at Congress Park and Grandstand.  Check out utensils from Community Hall.

Fishing excursions: http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/fishing.htm

Hire a local photographer to take some family portait shots -- SSR bridge, Grand Floridian or Poly Beach, other picturesque spot

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique: http://www.wdwinfo.com/downtown/marketplace/index.htm#bibbidi

Spa day

Ft Wilderness Archery Experience:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/archery.htm

Disney Transportation:  Boat Ride between Epcot and Hollywood Studios / Monorail from Transportation & Ticket Center to Epcot and back / Boat ride to Downtown Disney

Pirate Cruise: http://www.wdwinfo.com/just_for_kids/piratecruise.htm

Wonderland Tea Party:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=227

Welcome Home Wednesday

Downtown Disney AMC Movie Theater -- they have some theaters with in-show dining now

Bay Lake Tower's Top of the World Lounge for fireworks (It will be open to all DVC members while you're there.  You don't have to be staying at BLT.)


----------



## AirGoofy

Mobley5 said:


> Hi!  We leave for a week long vacation in a 2 bedroom at SSR in a few short weeks!  I'm wondering if anyone has ever experienced a resort only stay at SSR?  We have been to Disney countless times so I'm not sure if we would miss the parks or not.  We would like to enjoy some things we never seem to find time for when we are doing are typical park hopping.  Typically we tour the parks in the am, use the pool in the afternoon, go to dinner and head back into a park for a few hours.  Some of the things we would do instead of going in the parks would be rent bikes, enjoy the campfire at Fort Wilderness, eat dinner at the DTD and Boardwalk restaurants that we have not tried yet, explore some resorts that we would like to stay at in the future, let our girls enjoy all the kids activities at SSR and just relax!!!  Our wedding anniversary is during our trip and we currently have breakfast ressies at Kona and dinner at Grand Floridian Cafe planned to celebrate.  Are there any additional activities that we could do at SSR or anywhere else on property?  I was thinking of looking into a fireworks cruise.  Not sure if we are too close to our trip to be able to book something like that or not?   My girls seem to be on board with this possible plan.  At first they were thinking they would be bored, but the more we talk about things we could do the more they seem to like the idea.  We have already budgeted tickets into our trip so if we get there and this plan flies out the window we could still go into the parks.



In addition to Dave's great list, there is a golf course there as well as tennis courts.  We did a SSR trip with no parks.  It is great to be able to walk or boat to DTD and enjoy all the activities there.


----------



## srauchbauer

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> DVC kitchens do not have crockpots, sorry.  If you really want one, you could probably find a cheap one that you wouldn't mind abandoning if you do your grocery shopping at the Super Wal-Mart.  A grocery delivery service like WeGoShop could also pick one of these up with your order.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by your spice question.  With the exception of several coffee packs, DVC supplies no food items in the villas.  This means there are also no spices in the rooms.  If you're asking what spices the resort markets carry, it's a very, very limited selection -- as in salt and pepper.
> 
> BTW, if you plan to cook on your vacation often, you may want to investigate an owner's locker.  I keep a bunch of spices in mine, and there are quite a few OL users who keep a crockpot.



thank you for response and suggestions.  Yes I think an owners locker is exactly the way to go for us, will start looking into that option.


----------



## Mobley5

Thank you so much BirdsOfPreyDave and AirGoofy!!!  So many wonderful suggestions!


----------



## srauchbauer

just wondering what type of coffee pots the one bedroom rooms have; are they single serve or regular coffee pots.

TIA


----------



## AirGoofy

Mobley5 said:


> Thank you so much BirdsOfPreyDave and AirGoofy!!!  So many wonderful suggestions!



You're welcome.  I forgot to add one.  For a non park stay, enjoy the boat rides.  From SSR, boat to DTD.  Get a boat to Port Orleans and eat some some at QS there.  Again, boat to DTD and boat to OKW.  Eat at Olivia's restaurant and boat back to DTD for dessert.  The Turf Club is great at SSR as well, followed by a boat or walk to DTD for dessert.  We've done that on our non park days a few times.


----------



## AirGoofy

srauchbauer said:


> just wondering what type of coffee pots the one bedroom rooms have; are they single serve or regular coffee pots.
> 
> TIA



We had the regular, 12 cup coffee makers unless they changed recently.  They give you one serving of coffee (whatever brand),  and you will need to remember your filters and coffee for future pots.


----------



## srauchbauer

AirGoofy said:


> We had the regular, 12 cup coffee makers unless they changed recently.  They give you one serving of coffee (whatever brand),  and you will need to remember your filters and coffee for future pots.



sounds like another reason to have an owners locker to keep my coffee supplies on hand.


----------



## marinadca

Sorry to ask this, as I know it is such a common question but I am about to make a request for area to stay in SSR and I am a bit undecided.

It will be just my husband and myself, we're mostly interested in getting to Epcot (F/W) so being near a bus stop is ideal. Would close to the food wouldn't be bad either. We don't mind walking, and plan to go to DTD on arrival day for lunch, the pools aren't a big deal to us.

Where would you recommend we request?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I thought I had responded to a "which section" question in the past, but I'll be darned if I can find that post, so I'll start from scratch.  Here are my two cents on the pros and cons of each section...






*The Springs*

Relatively small section of the resort with 3 buildings
Original part of the resort when it was part of the Disney Institute
These buildings are the oldest at the resort, but with refurbishments really don't look any different than rooms in other sections

*Pro:* Closest section to the Carriage House
Artist's Palette
Quick Service Restaurant for meals and snacks
Store for groceries, snacks, and souvenirs
Drink refill station with sodas and hot beverages
Open late

Turf Club Restaurant and Lounge
Front Desk

*Pro:* Closest section to High Rock Spring pool
Main pool / Lifeguard protected
Daily pool activities
Large water slide and smaller kiddie water slide
Location of Arcade and Community Hall
Full service bar and drink refill station _(sodas only)_
Fire pit for nightly marshmallow roasting
Close to tennis and shuffleboard courts
Laundry facility

*Con:* No quiet pool for this section.
*Pro:* Closest section to golf course and Pro Shop
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* Two buildings are very close to bus stop, one is pretty close.
*Con:* Bus stop used as transfer point for Tree House Villa guests and is also the stop for those heading to/from the Carriage House and High Rock Spring pool.  This means there's higher-than-normal traffic at this stop.
*Con:* Last stop on theme park route.  During crowded times of year, buses may be standing-room-only or completely full when they arrive at this stop.  _(This usually only happens during peak transportation hours near park openings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Very close to the boat dock, which is behind the Carriage House


Views:
Small Lake w/ Fountains


*The Grandstand*

Fairly large section with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered around a cul-de-sac, so the section is not too spread out
*Con:* If driving, making the left turn out of the resort's main entrance can sometimes be challenging.

*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the carriage house
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Not too far from Golf Course and Pro Shop
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Kid's splash area
*Pro:* Full-service bar at the pool
*Pro:* Drink refill station _(Sodas only)_
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* First stop on the theme park route
First ones onto the empty buses during morning "rush hour"
First ones off the bus at night when you're tired and want to get back to your room and go to bed

*Pro* or *Con:* The bus stop is very close to 1 building, pretty close to another, and moderately close to the other 2.  _(You need to cross the parking lot to get to the bus stop from the two farthest buildings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the boat dock.  _(Walk behind the Carriage House instead of through it.)_


Views:
Golf Course
Wooded Areas
Small lake w/ fountain


*Carousel*

Smallest section of the resort with only two buildings
*Con:* Some say it feels remote and separated from the rest of the resort
*Pro:* Very quiet
*Pro:* Closest section to the resort's main entrance for easy in and out if you have a car

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Con:* No quiet pool
*Con:* No laundry facility
Transportation:
Bus
*Con:* Bus stop is actually across the street in the Paddock Section
*Con:* Moderately far from both buildings


Views:
Small lake w/ fountain


*The Paddock*

Largest section of the resort.  The Paddock's 5 buildings are laid out in a line, and stretch practically from one side of the resort to the other.
*Con:* Be careful with requests because of the Paddock's size.  When requesting to be in the Paddock thinking you'll be close to the Paddock Pool, you may find yourself closer to Carousel or Congress Park

*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to Carriage House. _(Two Paddock buildings are very close to the bridge, and the Carriage House is not a long walk.  Other buildings are farther from the bridge and involve a longer walk.)_
*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool _(for buildings not close to the bridge)_
*Pro:* Paddock Pool
*Pro:* Lifeguard protected
*Pro:* Daily activities
*Pro:* Water Slide
*Pro:* Kid's splash zone with small water slides
*Pro:* Paddock Pool Grill
Quick service restaurant
Hot and Cold drink refill station
Limited bottled alcohol

*Pro:*Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
Paddock buildings are actually served by three different bus stops
Paddock
Carousel
Congress Park

*Pro:* Each building is very close to fairly close to one of these stops
*Con:* Getting to the Congress Park bus stop from the Southern-most Paddock building(s) requires crossing a street


Views:
Lake w/ fountain
Bridge


*Congress Park*

Fairly large section of the resort with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered pretty tightly, so the section isn't too spread out

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Playground
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

*Pro:* Short walk to Downtown Disney Marketplace
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* All four buildings are fairly close to the bus stop


Views:
 Downtown Disney


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I thought I had responded to a "which section" question in the past, but I'll be darned if I can find that post, so I'll start from scratch.  Here are my two cents on the pros and cons of each section...
> ][/list]



Great post.  If ok with you, I added this to page 1 post 4.  I of course gave you credit.


----------



## Blondie1973

That is one amazing list!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> Great post.  I think I have a post on page 1 with link too old thread.  If ok with you, I will copy this there for others to reference.  I of course will give you credit.


Sure.  Go for it.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Sure.  Go for it.



Thanks.  This way, we can direct people to review it.  I think we get these questions frequently.  Now, an easy place to reference.


----------



## Beast2Prince

Myself and a friend are going down in January for our first half marathon. Our plan was to stay at OKW since they offer 2 beds. However, their studios are apparently all booked for that weekend. The only thing available was SSR, so that's what we took. Unfortunetely, this means one of us will be sleeping on the pullout bed. Can anyone tell me how comfortable (or uncomfortable) these are? The last thing either of us needs before running 13 miles is a bad night's sleep and waking up sore. Hopefully they're not as bad as I'm thinking.


----------



## Pinkocto

Beast2Prince said:


> Myself and a friend are going down in January for our first half marathon. Our plan was to stay at OKW since they offer 2 beds. However, their studios are apparently all booked for that weekend. The only thing available was SSR, so that's what we took. Unfortunetely, this means one of us will be sleeping on the pullout bed. Can anyone tell me how comfortable (or uncomfortable) these are? The last thing either of us needs before running 13 miles is a bad night's sleep and waking up sore. Hopefully they're not as bad as I'm thinking.



My mother thought it was very comfortable and 'slept like a log'. Before you think I'm a horrible daughter, she insisted in taking the sofa bed.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

*SSR FAQs*

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is the largest DVC resort, with a lot to offer.  The resort's size and large array of services and amenities lead to many questions for members and guests who are planning their first visit.  Some of the same questions come up frequently, and the intent of this FAQ is to put answers to those questions in one convenient post.

1. Where can I find a map of SSR?
2. What's the Carriage House?
3a. What is transportation like at SSR?
3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?
4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?
5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?
5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?
6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?
7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?
7b. What's the layout of each building?
8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?
9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?
10. Where are the BBQ Grills?
11. Where can I find a gallery of photographs from SSR?

*1.  Where can I find a map of SSR?*
Disney's map of the resort:




A version created by BirdsOfPreyDave:



*2. What's the Carriage House?*
The Carriage House is at the center of the resort, and is the location of the front desk, Resort Airline Check-In, Disney's Magical Express bus stop, Artist's Palette Quick-Service Restaurant and Grocery Store, the Turf Club sit-down restaurant and lounge, and the Spa.  The first floor of the Carriage House is also home to the Lake Buena Vista Golf Course locker rooms and Pro Shop.

The High Rock Spring Pool, the resort's main themed pool, is immediately adjacent to the Carriage House.  Located nearby are the arcade, Community Hall, laundry facility, and the fire pit where marshmallows are roasted every night.​
*3a. What is transportation like at SSR?*
SSR has a bad reputation with some because of a perception that transportation is an issue.  In reality, though, transportation really isn't bad at SSR.  It's true that the resort is not within walking distance of a major theme park like some DVC properties, and it doesn't have the benefit of being on the monorail loop.  But that doesn't necessarily mean that transportation is an issue.

*Bus Transportation*
SSR does not share buses with other resorts.  Buses to/from SSR will stop only at Saratoga Springs.  There are five internal stops on the theme park bus route, corresponding with the five sections of the main resort.

All theme park buses follow the same route.  Theme Park -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs -> Theme Park






The Downtown Disney bus does not follow this same route.  It starts at the Springs, then stops at the other four internal bus stops before departing the resort to head to Downtown Disney.  This allows you to use the Downtown Disney bus as transportation back to your villa if you're at the High Rock Spring Pool or Carriage House and are staying in one of the sections that's not close to this area of the resort.  The Downtown Disney bus route is DTD -> Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> DTD.

Also see FAQ 3b, which discusses bus transportation for the Tree House Villas.​
*Boat Transportation*
SSR has two boat docks.  One is on the SSR side of the resort, the other is in the Tree House Villa section.  The boats connect these two main sections of the resort, and also provide transportation to Downtown Disney.

The boat route is Downtown Disney -> SSR Carriage House -> SSR Tree Houses -> SSR Carriage House -> Downtown Disney.  Because the boat stops at the Carriage House on both the inbound and outbound leg of its journey, it allows guests in the THV to travel to and from the main resort without needing to go via Downtown Disney.

There is only one stop at Downtown Disney, which is near Cirque du Soleil.  _(Note: This is a relatively new change.  The SSR boats used to dock near Paradisio 37.)_  Resort boats from this dock go to SSR, Old Key West.  There is a separate boat for each resort.  The Water Taxi also boards here, with service to the Paradisio 37 dock.  Be sure to get in the correct line and on the correct boat.  It is a separate boat for each destination.​
*Walking*
Walking to Downtown Disney
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.  

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  You can also get to this same path from the Carriage House by crossing the golf cart bridge.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night, and you may encounter signs that read "cast members only" on some bridges.​
Walking to the Carriage House
There are paths and sidewalks connecting each section of the resort to the Carriage House and High Rock Springs pool.  For sections like Carousel and Congress Park, this can be quite a hike.​
*Driving*
SSR is a dream if you have a car.  The resort is laid out similar to the campus of a large condominium complex instead of like a traditional hotel.  Rather than a single parking lot and building entrance and villas off a long hallway, there are multiple buildings, each with their own parking lot.  These lots are spacious, and finding a space is seldom an issue.  You'll be able to park very close to your villa.​
*3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?*
The Tree House Villas section has a dedicated bus that loops between two stops in the THV section, and the main resort.  There is not direct bus service from the THV to any park or to Downtown Disney.  It is necessary to transfer to a second bus on the SSR side of the resort.






The streets within the THV section are very narrow, and Disney probably made the decision not to provide direct bus service to the 4 theme park destinations plus Downtown Disney to limit the amount of bus traffic in this area.  Transportation is one of the most frequent complaints you'll hear about the THV.  If you have strollers or wheelchairs in your party, this need to change buses can be particularly frustrating.

In the early morning when parks are just opening, the THV bus will only stop at the two THV stops and the Springs.  Later in the day -- around mid-morning -- the bus will also stop at the Grandstand.

An alternative to changing buses is to walk from the THV to the Grandstand, and catch a bus there.  There is a path that connects the South Loop of the THV directly to the Grandstand.  The walk to the bus stop takes 10-15 minutes, and is just under 1/2 mile.  Walking to the Grandstand is a good strategy in the early morning.  First, it avoids the need to wait for two buses.  Second, it puts you at the first bus stop in the resort instead of the last.  (This can be a determining factor in whether you'll be seated or standing on the bus to your theme park if you're travelling during a "rush hour" near a park opening.)

Another alternative to the bus is the boat.  The boat can be taken to and from the Carriage House, as well as to Downtown Disney.​
*4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?*
The main part of the resort consists of five sections: The Springs, The Carousel, The Paddock, The Grandstand, and Congress Park.  Each one of these sections is unique, and has it owns pros and cons.  The section that best suits any particular family is purely subjective.  However, the following list of pros and cons for each section is provided as a tool in choosing.  Remember, there are no dedicated booking categories for the different sections of SSR, so a request to be in a particular section is not guaranteed.  

_(The Tree House Villas area is a separate section of the resort that contains all the Tree Houses.  As a Tree House is a specific booking category, that section of the resort is not included in this comparison.)_

*The Springs*

Relatively small section of the resort with 3 buildings
*Pro:* Closest section to the Carriage House
Artist's Palette
Quick Service Restaurant for meals and snacks
Store for groceries, snacks, and souvenirs
Drink refill station with sodas and hot beverages
Open late

Turf Club Restaurant and Lounge
Front Desk

*Pro:* Closest section to High Rock Spring pool
Main pool / Lifeguard protected
Daily pool activities
Large water slide and smaller kiddie water slide
Location of Arcade and Community Hall
Full service bar and drink refill station _(sodas only)_
Fire pit for nightly marshmallow roasting
Close to tennis and shuffleboard courts
Laundry facility

*Con:* No quiet pool for this section.
*Pro:* Closest section to golf course and Pro Shop
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* Two buildings are very close to bus stop, one is pretty close.
*Con:* Bus stop used as transfer point for Tree House Villa guests and is also the stop for those heading to/from the Carriage House and High Rock Spring pool.  This means there's higher-than-normal traffic at this stop.
*Con:* Last stop on theme park route.  During crowded times of year, buses may be standing-room-only or completely full when they arrive at this stop.  _(This usually only happens during peak transportation hours near park openings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Very close to the boat dock, which is behind the Carriage House


*Con:* This section was the second to be refurbished.  The rooms were refurbished in late 2012, so rooms in other sections have been refurbished more recently.
Views:
Small Lake w/ Fountains


*The Grandstand*

Fairly large section with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered around a cul-de-sac, so the section is not too spread out

*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the carriage house
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Not too far from Golf Course and Pro Shop
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Kid's splash area
*Pro:* Full-service bar at the pool
*Pro:* Drink refill station _(Sodas only)_
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* First stop on the theme park route
First ones onto the empty buses during morning "rush hour"
First ones off the bus at night when you're tired and want to get back to your room and go to bed

*Pro* or *Con:* The bus stop is very close to 1 building, pretty close to another, and moderately close to the other 2.  _(You need to cross the parking lot to get to the bus stop from the two farthest buildings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the boat dock.  _(Walk behind the Carriage House instead of through it.)_

Driving
*Con:* If driving, making the left turn out of the resort's main entrance can sometimes be challenging.


*Pro:* Last section to be refurbished, so rooms are the most-recently refurbished at the resort.  _(Performed in mid-to-late 2013)_
Views:
Golf Course
Wooded Areas
Quiet Pool
Small lake w/ fountain


*Carousel*

Smallest section of the resort with only two buildings
*Con:* Some say it feels remote and separated from the rest of the resort
*Pro:* Very quiet

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Con:* No quiet pool
*Con:* No laundry facility
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with Grills and Tables
Transportation:
Bus
*Con:* Bus stop is actually across the street in the Paddock Section.  Getting to it requires crossing a street.
*Con:* Moderately far from both buildings

Driving
*Pro:* Closest section to the resort's main entrance for easy in and out if you have a car


*Pro:* Rooms refurbished in mid-2013.
Views:
Small lake w/ fountain


*The Paddock*

Largest section of the resort.  The Paddock's 5 buildings are laid out in a line, and stretch practically from one side of the resort to the other.
*Con:* Be careful with requests because of the Paddock's size.  When requesting to be in the Paddock thinking you'll be close to the Paddock Pool, you may find yourself closer to Carousel or Congress Park

*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to Carriage House. _(Two Paddock buildings are very close to the bridge, and the Carriage House is not a long walk.  Other buildings are farther from the bridge and involve a longer walk.)_
*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool _(for buildings not close to the bridge)_
*Pro:* Paddock Pool
*Pro:* Lifeguard protected
*Pro:* Daily activities
*Pro:* Water Slide
*Pro:* Kid's splash zone with small water slides
*Pro:* Paddock Pool Grill
Quick service restaurant
Hot and Cold drink refill station
Limited bottled alcohol

*Pro:*Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
Paddock buildings are actually served by three different bus stops
Paddock
Carousel
Congress Park

*Pro:* Each building is very close to fairly close to one of these stops
*Con:* Getting to the Congress Park bus stop from the Southern-most Paddock building(s) requires crossing a street

Driving
The Northern buildings in the Paddock are very close to the main gate for quick in and out.
Southern buildings are close to the back gate.


*Con:* Rooms refurbished in late 2012/early 2013.  Several other sections have been refurbished more recently.
*Con:* The Reedy Creek Fire Department has a fire house directly across from the Paddock.  You will occassionally hear sirens as the emergency vehicles depart.
Views:
Lake w/ fountain
Bridge


*Congress Park*

Fairly large section of the resort with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered pretty tightly, so the section isn't too spread out

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Playground
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

*Pro:* Short walk to Downtown Disney Marketplace  
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* All four buildings are fairly close to the bus stop

Driving
Very close to the back gate


*Con:* First section to be refurbished (mid 2012), which means rooms in all other sections have been refurbished more recently.
Views:
 Downtown Disney
Quiet Pool
Wooded Area


​*5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?**In the Carriage House*Artist's Palette (Quick Service Restaurant and Grocery Store)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=462

The Turf Club (Sit-Down Restaurant)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=460

The Turf Club Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=463​
*At the High Rock Spring Pool*
On the Rocks Pool Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=461​
*At the Paddock Pool*
Paddock Grill (Quick-Service Restaurant)​
*At the Grandstand Pool*
The Backstretch Pool Bar​
*Note: SSR has the advantage of being right next to Downtown Disney.  The abundance of restaurants and clubs at Downtown Disney is a short walk, boat ride, or bus trip away.*​
*5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?*
There are drink refill stations in the following locations:

The Artist's Palette
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

On the Rocks Pool Bar at the High Rock Spring Pool
Soft drinks

The Paddock Grill at the Paddock Pool
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

The Backstretch Pool Bar at the Grandstand Pool
Soft drinks


*6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?**High Rock Spring Pool*
_Located at the Carriage House, and closest to the Springs Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
Kiddie slide
Two hot tubs
Small water play area for kids.  _(Has a statue of Donald Duck with a few sprinklers around it.  Also a waterfall you can stand under.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
Full-service bar with drink refill station at pool
Artist's Palette QS Restaurant nearby, which also has a drink refill station
Laundry Room
Arcade
Community Hall
Fire Pit nearby _(Marshmallow roasting in the evening)_

*Paddock Pool*
_Located in the Paddock Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
One hot tub
Water play area for kids that includes several small water slides.  _(Parents like the fact that this kid's area is fenced in.  It makes it easier to keep eyes on children while they're playing.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
QS restaurant with drink refill station at pool (not a full service bar, but they do have some bottled alcoholic drinks available)
Laundry Room

*Grandstand Pool*
_Located in the Grandstand Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Water play area for kids themed on a race track.  _(Includes a "starting gate" that sprays water and several horse heads that can be used like water cannons.)_
Full service bar at the pool with drink refill station.  _(Limited pre-made food offerings like sandwiches and salads.)_
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*Congress Park Pool*
_Located in the Congress Park Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Playground
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*THV Pool*
_Located in the South loop of the Tree House Villa Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub

*7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?*
Every building is identical at SSR.  There are Grand Villas in each.​
*7b. What's the layout of each building?*
Every building is identical at SSR and uses the layout, as shown below.  _(Floor diagrams courtsey of DISboards user DMUNSIL)_ 

















Each building has 24 studios, 24 one-bedrooms, 20 dedicated two-bedrooms, and 2 grand villas.  _(All studios and one-bedrooms at SSR are lock-offs, and capable of being combined into a two-bedroom lock-off.)_

Buildings at SSR are 4 floors and are numbered in pairs.  (For example, two side-by-side buildings* will both start with the same first digit for their 4-digit room number.)  The first building in the pair will have 1-4 as the second digit of the room number, representing floors 1-4.  In the second building of the pair, floor numbers 1-4 are represented by the second digit 5-8 in the room number.

Odd-numbered rooms will face the front of the building (usually the side of the building with the best view), whereas even-numbered rooms will face one of the two sides of the building.  Even-numbered rooms may, therefore, have a view that could include the parking lot off to one side.  (The exact orientation of the building has an effect on this, and it is not necessarily the case that every single even numbered room can see the parking lot from the balcony.)  There are no rooms that face the back of the building, so no balconies directly face the parking lot.

_*Of course there has to be an exception to every rule, right?  The pair of buildings starting with the number 4 is split.  One building is in the Springs, the other is in the Paddock._​
*8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?*
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night.​
*9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?*
The Tree House Villas at SSR sleep 9 people.  This is, for most families, equatable to the two-bedroom capacity of 8 people.  So which is the better fit for your family, the THV or the two-bedroom?

This is a very subjective question.  Here are some pros and cons, though, to assist in making the choice:

*2-bedroom villa*
*Pro:* King sized bed in master bedroom
*Pro:* 2 queen-sized beds in 2nd bedroom of dedicated units
*Pro:* Larger rooms
*Pro:* Bus stops have direct service to theme parks
*Pro:* No steps/ramps
*Pro:* If you're in the Springs or Grandstand section, you'll be closer to the Carriage House and access to shops, restaurants, bars, and the front desk.  You're also closest to the High Rock Spring Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Paddock, you'll be close to the QS restaurant and Paddock Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Congress Park section, you're really close to the Downtown Disney Marketplace
*Con:* Cooking out requires use of a community BBQ/Picnic enclosure at either the Congress Park or Grandstand pool or the "Carousel" in the Carousel section (utensils must be checked out from the community hall)
*Con:* Very small balcony when compared to the deck on the THV
*Pro:* Access to both bathrooms directly from the living room.  (THV master bathroom can only be accessed by walking through the master bedroom.)
*Pro:* If in a lock-off, extra dining table, chairs and efficiency kitchen in the 2nd bedroom.
*Con:* No closet in the 2nd bedroom of dedicated units.
*Con:* There are no luggage carts for self service use at the buildings.  Although you can use an elevator to get to your floor, you still need to carry luggage and groceries in from the parking lot individually unless you want to tip bell services to do it for you.  (This is particularly fun when you have a 400 lb Owners Locker.)
*Pro:* A two-bedroom unit will be less points than a THV.

*THV*
*Pro:* Unique concept
*Pro:* Very relaxing / peaceful atmosphere
*Pro:* Great for BBQing.  Your own grill and a giant deck.  Each THV also has a set of BBQ utensils.
*Con:* There is no canopy over the deck, nor is there an umbrella on the table.  In the hot sun of July and August, the deck is practically unusable.
*Con:* Master bedroom has a queen sized bed.  
*Con:* There's a set of steps (or a long wheelchair ramp) that all luggage and groceries need to be carried up and down.  You can call bell services to do this for you if youre willing to tip them.
*Con:* Bus to a bus.  There's no direct service from the THV to theme parks.  You need to either walk, bus, or boat to another section of the SSR resort to catch theme park buses
*Con:* Villas are secluded in a wooded wetland.  What might be considered as relaxing and peaceful to some, may be considered spooky and isolated to others
*Con:* Wooded wetlands have bugs and critters.  _(This was never an issue for us, but others have commented that bugs were an issue.  Frankly, I've encountered bugs in all sections of the resort.  It's on the water.  There are going to be bugs.)_
*Pro:* There are more bedrooms.  If you are traveling with a group that isn't all part of the same immediate family, there are more options for splitting up families.
*Con:* The THV is only slightly larger than a 2-bedroom (1074 sq ft versus 1070 sq ft), but the square footage is divided up into more rooms.  Each room, therefore, is much smaller.  There's not a lot of room in the bedrooms to set up the playpen/crib.  If you've got long enough arms you can pretty much reach all four walls of the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms from the bed if you tried.
*Con:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  If this bedroom is to be used by adults (especially a couple), they're not going to be comfortable.  The member web site indicates the bunk beds are for individuals 5' 10" and under, and 300 lbs or less.
*Pro:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  Kids think this is the coolest thing ever!
*Pro:* Living room has a sleeper chair.  THV can officially sleep one more person than a 2-bedroom.
*Pro:* If you're in the south loop, you're reasonably close for walking to Downtown Disney West End (although not as close as Congress Park is to the Marketplace)
*Con:* The THV pool is very small, and theming was an afterthought.
*Pro:* I've never seen the THV pool crowded, and have often been the only one there.
*Pro:* The THV pool is under a canopy of trees.  In the sweltering heat of July and August when other pools feel like a hot bath tub, the THV pool is a little cooler.
*Pro:* One extra TV in the THV.  Each of the three bedrooms has one.
*Pro:* More bureau and closet space for putting away clothes in bedrooms.  (All 3 bedrooms have a bureau, and the 2nd bedroom has a closet.)
*Pro:* Cathedral ceilings throughout.
*Con:* Because of the cathedral ceiling, the ceiling fan in the master bedroom is so high up you can't reach it.  There's no way to change the speed, and they're set so slow they barely even move the air.
*Con:* If you have more than one vehicle, youre only supposed to park one of them in the THV section.  Additional vehicles are to be parked in the Grandstand section.
*Con:* The streets through the THV section of the resort are narrow.  Disney uses full-sized buses for the shuttle to the main section of the resort.  If you have a very large vehicle, you wont want to park it at the THV.  _(We didnt have any problem with our mini-van, but Ive seen some of those monster vehicles yall have!)_
*Con:* There are sidewalks leading to the doors of the individual THV, but there are not sidewalks along the main street.  Because of the narrow streets (and especially because of the buses), you need to be mindful of traffic when youre walking to/from the bus stop, boat dock, or pool.
*Pro:* Some of the THV have rooms that literally look out directly at the water.  You can lie in your bed and watch the boats.  _(Note: The 3 bedrooms face in three different directions, so each bedroom has a completely different view.)_
*Con:* A THV will use more points than a two-bedroom.
*Pro: It's more cool!  Come on, admit it.  You've always wanted to stay in one of Disney's tree houses.* ​
*10. Where are the BBQ Grills?*
Community BBQ grills and picnic tables are located in the Grandstand and Congress Park sections of the resort, near the pools in those sections.  The "Carousel" gazebo in the Carousel section is also a BBQ area with grills and tables.

BBQ areas are first-come/first-serve.  They cannot be reserved.

Grilling utensils can be checked out at the Community Hall.

Each Tree House Villa also has its own BBQ grill.  These are also charcoal.  Note that they are at the bottom of the steps and there is not a lot of light near them.  If you plan to BBQ after dark while staying in a THV, you may want to consider packing a flashlight.  There is not enough light around the grills to see if meats are done.

Match-Lite Charcoal can be purchased at Artist's Palette.  Don't forget to pack your matches or lighter, though.  They're tough to find on property.​
*11. Where can I find a gallery of photographs from SSR?*

Check out this thread, here on the DISboards: The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

^^^^^

My brain hurts!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Beast2Prince said:


> Myself and a friend are going down in January for our first half marathon. Our plan was to stay at OKW since they offer 2 beds. However, their studios are apparently all booked for that weekend. The only thing available was SSR, so that's what we took. Unfortunetely, this means one of us will be sleeping on the pullout bed. Can anyone tell me how comfortable (or uncomfortable) these are? The last thing either of us needs before running 13 miles is a bad night's sleep and waking up sore. Hopefully they're not as bad as I'm thinking.


To my knowledge, DVC uses three styles of pull-outs at WDW.

The one I find most comfortable is made by a company called American Leather.  With this couch, you remove the back cushions, then walk the bottom part of the couch straight back.  There's no bar in your back and the matress is relatively comfortable.

The second style is a couch where you don't remove any of the cushions.  There's a strap on the back of the couch that you pull forward.  This reveals a compartment inside where pillows are stored.  You then pull a second strap to unfold the rest of the bed.  This style also doesn't have the dreaded bar in your back and is pretty comfortable.

Then there's the third style.  This is the traditional type of sofa bed where you remove all the cushions, then pull the bed up and out with a strap.  You then unfold the bed a second time to unfold the bottom half.  The matresses aren't very thick, and you can feel all the supports through it.  This is the one with the awful bar across the small of your back.

I'm very sorry to have to tell you that SSR studios have style #3.  If you can fit a full-sized inflatable matress into your luggage by any chance, I'd really recommend it.  Use it to supplement the fold-out's matress.

SSR is in the middle of a refurbishment.  From the pictures in the latest Disney Files Magazine, it looks as if they are changing the couches.  I don't know how that effects the mechanism of the fold-out, though.  The refurb has just started, and only a small percentage of the rooms in the Congress Park section have been completed.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> My brain hurts!



You want that one page 1 as well?  I think I have a second post.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> You want that one page 1 as well?  I think I have a second post.


Or you could just link to the post.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Or you could just link to the post.



Added the link to the  post.  Now, on page 1 post 4, you have the link to the first SSR thread, the info from yesterday, and the link to top 10 questions.


----------



## marinadca

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I thought I had responded to a "which section" question in the past, but I'll be darned if I can find that post, so I'll start from scratch.  Here are my two cents on the pros and cons of each section...



Thank you so much for this. This was exactly what I needed to make my decision. I think the Grandstand works best for us


----------



## staceyeid

Just finished reading all 140 pages of the Part 2 post!!  My eyes hurt and my brain is about ready to explode but it was worth it for all that I've learned.

We're traveling to WDW for 9 nights the second week in September.  First 3 nights are club level at AKL, other 6 nights are in a THV.  The trip originally started because my husband has to attend a conference at the Marriott World Center for work.  We decided to add on a few days before and after the conference and also invited my parents (traveling with DD who will be 18 mos at the time).  

I was reading reviews of the Marriott and the fact that we would have to take a shuttle just to get to our rental car in their parking structure really turned me off  (especially because we would be paying for parking).  So I was playing around with the Disney site and with the great 30% off sale found we could get a THV for nearly the same it was costing us for 2 standard rooms at the Marriott.  When you factor in the savings on theme park parking, hotel parking, and free wi-fi, I really think we made out.  Of course I do have to drop off DH at his conference bright and early at 6am on Monday, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to stay in a THV.  Plus it will be so much nicer to share one unit with my parents given the fact that we'll be spending most evenings back in the room due to DD not making it much past 9-10pm.

We're renting a car so I'm not worried about transportation but do have a question on where you check in for the THV, is it all done at Carriage House or is there someplace else?

We have 6 day hopper passes and 1 day at Universal (have to see Mr. Potter and friends) so we have quite a packed schedule.  We'll be doing the Sunrise Savanna tour while staying at AKL which I'm really excited about.

I think we're going to drive most of the days to the park because I would feel more comfortable with DD in her car seat.  Any tips from parents who have traveled with car seat age children, do you feel safe with them on your lap on the bus?  What about the boat to DTD and on to PO, should I bring her small life jacket from home for the ride?  

If we do end up driving to the parks is there an area you recommend parking (for Epcot and MK)?  We don't mind walking and will have a compact stroller for DD.

I'm sure I'll have more questions as it gets closer. I'm getting very excited for our trip.  I went once as a child and stayed in the old Buena Vista Palace and DH and I went 12 years ago for the millennium celebration but stayed offsite.  

Sorry for such a long post


----------



## AirGoofy

staceyeid said:


> When you factor in the savings on theme park parking, hotel parking, and free wi-fi, I really think we made out.  Of course I do have to drop off DH at his conference bright and early at 6am on Monday, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to stay in a THV.  Plus it will be so much nicer to share one unit with my parents given the fact that we'll be spending most evenings back in the room due to DD not making it much past 9-10pm.
> 
> We're renting a car so I'm not worried about transportation but do have a question on where you check in for the THV, is it all done at Carriage House or is there someplace else?
> 
> I think we're going to drive most of the days to the park because I would feel more comfortable with DD in her car seat.  Any tips from parents who have traveled with car seat age children, do you feel safe with them on your lap on the bus?  What about the boat to DTD and on to PO, should I bring her small life jacket from home for the ride?



Sounds terrible to be roughing it at the THV.   

We've always checked in at Carriage House, but never stayed at THV, so am not sure there is a difference, but I'm guessing not.  As for transportation, we've been going yearly (or twice a year) since youngest was 18 months.  She is now 8.  We have always done Disney transportation to the parks.  I find it very convenient and never thought of my children not being safe.  As for boat rides, they are good size boats and I believe there are safety devices on the boat in case of an accident.  Also, the water ways are patroled frequently, and again, we never had an issue.  Then, you would need to carry the life jacket around with you the rest of the time.


----------



## Pinkocto

staceyeid said:


> Just finished reading all 140 pages of the Part 2 post!!  My eyes hurt and my brain is about ready to explode but it was worth it for all that I've learned.
> 
> We're traveling to WDW for 9 nights the second week in September.  First 3 nights are club level at AKL, other 6 nights are in a THV.  The trip originally started because my husband has to attend a conference at the Marriott World Center for work.  We decided to add on a few days before and after the conference and also invited my parents (traveling with DD who will be 18 mos at the time).



Congrats on your trip!!! A friend just stayed in a THV and absolutely loved it. Yes, check-in at the Carriage House. She was so glad they had a car because the buses frustrated her. Driving to the parks has always seemed like more trouble than it's worth to me, but I know a lot of people prefer not to wait for the buses. You can also go to the grocery store if you want since the THV has the full kitchen.  

The Sunrise Safari is great fun followed by the most fabulous breakfast. Just thinking about it is making me hungry.


----------



## staceyeid

Thank you AirGoofy and Pinkocto!! 

We'll be taking the bus for the Sunrise Safari early in our stay so that should help us to gauge how it works out for us with her on our lap.  

Good point about having to carry her life jacket with us if we bring it on the boat, hadn't thought of that.

I have to admit, reading all of your posts about DVC ownership got me to doing some research and DH and I may have to have a little chat about whether a resale contract might work out for us one day...


----------



## Pinkocto

staceyeid said:


> Thank you AirGoofy and Pinkocto!!
> 
> We'll be taking the bus for the Sunrise Safari early in our stay so that should help us to gauge how it works out for us with her on our lap.
> 
> Good point about having to carry her life jacket with us if we bring it on the boat, hadn't thought of that.
> 
> I have to admit, reading all of your posts about DVC ownership got me to doing some research and DH and I may have to have a little chat about whether a resale contract might work out for us one day...



I can't say enough good things about DVC, it is a fabulous program and I'm so glad I finally joined. One 'negative' is its made me obsessed with vacation even more than before


----------



## staceyeid

Pinkocto said:


> I can't say enough good things about DVC, it is a fabulous program and I'm so glad I finally joined. One 'negative' is its made me obsessed with vacation even more than before



It sounds like a great program.  I don't fully understand all the details but if you're a Disney lover it certainly sounds like the way to go.  My husband isn't big on vacation clubs because he doesn't like to vacation in the same area every year and wouldn't want to be tied down.  But I see that you can use this at many different resorts around the world.  That may be a selling point to him.

And just to keep this post on topic, 44 days until we arrive at Disney (47 until our THV portion!!)  Getting very very excited.

Thinking we may have gone a bit overboard with the 6 day hopper passes, but they were only a few dollars more than 5 day (which were only a few more than a 4 day...)


----------



## Pinkocto

staceyeid said:


> It sounds like a great program.  I don't fully understand all the details but if you're a Disney lover it certainly sounds like the way to go.  My husband isn't big on vacation clubs because he doesn't like to vacation in the same area every year and wouldn't want to be tied down.  But I see that you can use this at many different resorts around the world.  That may be a selling point to him.
> 
> And just to keep this post on topic, 44 days until we arrive at Disney (47 until our THV portion!!)  Getting very very excited.
> 
> Thinking we may have gone a bit overboard with the 6 day hopper passes, but they were only a few dollars more than 5 day (which were only a few more than a 4 day...)



44 more day dance!!! 

Just realized we'll be there at the same time  

Yep, the tickets get much more affordable by day the more days you add, I understand completely  

You can always go to a DVC presentation while you're there. They will pick you up wherever you are and drop you off anywhere afterwards. You'll also get free icecream from their icecream parlor. It's right behind the Carriage House at SSR, so you could also stop in anytime. They don't pressure you at all to buy. You could just learn what it's about and then see if you'd like to buy resale. 

Sorry if that sounded pushy. I get really excited about DVC


----------



## staceyeid

Pinkocto said:


> 44 more day dance!!!
> 
> Just realized we'll be there at the same time
> 
> Yep, the tickets get much more affordable by day the more days you add, I understand completely
> 
> You can always go to a DVC presentation while you're there. They will pick you up wherever you are and drop you off anywhere afterwards. You'll also get free icecream from their icecream parlor. It's right behind the Carriage House at SSR, so you could also stop in anytime. They don't pressure you at all to buy. You could just learn what it's about and then see if you'd like to buy resale.
> 
> Sorry if that sounded pushy. I get really excited about DVC



Not pushy at all, I love hearing about DVC and may pop on over there to take a peak.  Can't hurt and I might learn something (dangerously) valuable.  Plus the ice cream... 

We'll be arriving 9/6 for 3 nights at AKL Club Level (not the DVC portion of AKL though).


----------



## Pinkocto

staceyeid said:


> Not pushy at all, I love hearing about DVC and may pop on over there to take a peak.  Can't hurt and I might learn something (dangerously) valuable.  Plus the ice cream...
> 
> We'll be arriving 9/6 for 3 nights at AKL Club Level (not the DVC portion of AKL though).



I'll be there 9/3-9/10.  It's the same CL no matter what room you're staying in.  You're going to love the CL, it's wonderful


----------



## staceyeid

Pinkocto said:


> I'll be there 9/3-9/10.  It's the same CL no matter what room you're staying in.  You're going to love the CL, it's wonderful



Oh very cool, our stays overlap then!!!  Are you doing the sunrise safari?  We're doing it on 9/9.


----------



## Pinkocto

staceyeid said:


> Oh very cool, our stays overlap then!!!  Are you doing the sunrise safari?  We're doing it on 9/9.



We won't be on this trip. I did it last year and just loved it, well worth the money. I'll keep an eye out for you in the lounge.  If I hear anyone talking to Stacey with a little one I'll say hi


----------



## mrstomrice

3 weeks to go and we'll be home for our first DVC visit!


----------



## Pinkocto

mrstomrice said:


> 3 weeks to go and we'll be home for our first DVC visit!



Very exciting!!!


----------



## mrstomrice

Even more exciting...I was able to book Le Celleir for lunch on August 18!  You never know when something will pop up like this


----------



## bnk1120

Beast2Prince said:


> Myself and a friend are going down in January for our first half marathon. Our plan was to stay at OKW since they offer 2 beds. However, their studios are apparently all booked for that weekend. The only thing available was SSR, so that's what we took. Unfortunetely, this means one of us will be sleeping on the pullout bed. Can anyone tell me how comfortable (or uncomfortable) these are? The last thing either of us needs before running 13 miles is a bad night's sleep and waking up sore. Hopefully they're not as bad as I'm thinking.



I am laying on the pull out right now! I am in a refurbed room in congress park. The mattress looks thin, but it is actually very comfortable. No bar 
Poking my back. I have back and neck problems and have slept fine.


----------



## Mrmrezg

we just returned home, from an eight night stay in room 8410 of the grandstand. we were pleased with our room and the resort in general. However, I cannot say that we loved the place. SSR will not be our first choice in DVC resorts. There is nothing in particular that I can blame because there was nothing bad about the place, we just enjoyed AKL, more.

we stayed at SSR because we needed to change our travel plans at the last minute and sir was the only resort that did not require a split stay.


----------



## AnnaS

Two weeks to go can't wait for our first stay here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

You will enjoy it!  Find a rocker and sit a spell . . .


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

DH and I, along with DD7.5 and DS 4.5 will be in a one bedroom in just 15 days (yikes!).  I'm wondering if we should bring an air mattress for one child?  They have never slept in the same bed and I don't know if a trip like this is a good opportunity to try it out.  

So, I have two questions:

1.) Are there two pull out couches in the "living room" or just one?
2.) Will a twin sized air mattress fit?  

Thanks! I can't wait to be there!


----------



## russct

Just an FYI I was at SSR on 7/3 and they finished renovations in all of Congress Park Buildings, and have started in the Springs Section.  Thanks


----------



## AirGoofy

Mrmrezg said:


> we just returned home, from an eight night stay in room 8410 of the grandstand. we were pleased with our room and the resort in general. However, I cannot say that we loved the place. SSR will not be our first choice in DVC resorts. There is nothing in particular that I can blame because there was nothing bad about the place, we just enjoyed AKL, more.
> 
> we stayed at SSR because we needed to change our travel plans at the last minute and sir was the only resort that did not require a split stay.



Sorry, you did not have as magical a trip, but it is a different resort than AKL.  It was able to accomodate your travel needs.  Thanks for stopping by and feel free to return.



AnnaS said:


> Two weeks to go can't wait for our first stay here.



Have a great trip.



russct said:


> Just an FYI I was at SSR on 7/3 and they finished renovations in all of Congress Park Buildings, and have started in the Springs Section.  Thanks



Go to know.  I want to stay at CP next time, but DW wants to stay at Paddock with the new feature pool.   What terrible problems to have.



KelseyLaPerle said:


> DH and I, along with DD7.5 and DS 4.5 will be in a one bedroom in just 15 days (yikes!).  I'm wondering if we should bring an air mattress for one child?  They have never slept in the same bed and I don't know if a trip like this is a good opportunity to try it out.
> 
> So, I have two questions:
> 
> 1.) Are there two pull out couches in the "living room" or just one?
> 2.) Will a twin sized air mattress fit?
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait to be there!



There is just one couch in the living room.  I'm not sure if the 1 BRs have added the sleeper chairs to them where the chair pulls out to a bed.  Will defer to others.  We have never tried an air mattress, but there is a lot of space in the 1 BR.  You may have to scoot the table closer to the wall, but I would think there is plenty of room there.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Mrmrezg said:


> we just returned home, from an eight night stay in room 8410 of the grandstand. we were pleased with our room and the resort in general. However, I cannot say that we loved the place. SSR will not be our first choice in DVC resorts. There is nothing in particular that I can blame because there was nothing bad about the place, we just enjoyed AKL, more.
> 
> we stayed at SSR because we needed to change our travel plans at the last minute and sir was the only resort that did not require a split stay.


That's the best thing about DVC -- there truly is something for everyone.  If one resort isn't quite your cup of tea, there are many others from which to choose.

It's sometimes hard to put your finger on exactly what makes you love or not quite love a particular resort.  With myself, for example, I've never been able to put into words why SSR is my favorite resort, yet OKW, which is very similar to SSR in many respects, has just never done anything for me.  Same with AKV...  we enjoyed our vacation there, but it just didn't click for us.  Unless the grandkids beg to do a savanna-view room some day to see the animals, our only future plans for AVL would be an occasional meal at Boma.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

staceyeid said:


> Just finished reading all 140 pages of the Part 2 post!!  My eyes hurt and my brain is about ready to explode but it was worth it for all that I've learned.
> 
> We're traveling to WDW for 9 nights the second week in September.  First 3 nights are club level at AKL, other 6 nights are in a THV.  The trip originally started because my husband has to attend a conference at the Marriott World Center for work.  We decided to add on a few days before and after the conference and also invited my parents (traveling with DD who will be 18 mos at the time).
> 
> I was reading reviews of the Marriott and the fact that we would have to take a shuttle just to get to our rental car in their parking structure really turned me off  (especially because we would be paying for parking).  So I was playing around with the Disney site and with the great 30% off sale found we could get a THV for nearly the same it was costing us for 2 standard rooms at the Marriott.  When you factor in the savings on theme park parking, hotel parking, and free wi-fi, I really think we made out.  Of course I do have to drop off DH at his conference bright and early at 6am on Monday, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to stay in a THV.  Plus it will be so much nicer to share one unit with my parents given the fact that we'll be spending most evenings back in the room due to DD not making it much past 9-10pm.
> 
> We're renting a car so I'm not worried about transportation but do have a question on where you check in for the THV, is it all done at Carriage House or is there someplace else?
> 
> We have 6 day hopper passes and 1 day at Universal (have to see Mr. Potter and friends) so we have quite a packed schedule.  We'll be doing the Sunrise Savanna tour while staying at AKL which I'm really excited about.
> 
> I think we're going to drive most of the days to the park because I would feel more comfortable with DD in her car seat.  Any tips from parents who have traveled with car seat age children, do you feel safe with them on your lap on the bus?  What about the boat to DTD and on to PO, should I bring her small life jacket from home for the ride?
> 
> If we do end up driving to the parks is there an area you recommend parking (for Epcot and MK)?  We don't mind walking and will have a compact stroller for DD.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more questions as it gets closer. I'm getting very excited for our trip.  I went once as a child and stayed in the old Buena Vista Palace and DH and I went 12 years ago for the millennium celebration but stayed offsite.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post


It looks like you've already gotten some good advice from several others.  I'll just jump in late (been on business travel without a personal computer for the past week) with a few comments.

When you drive the a park, Disney will show you the exact parking space that you're to park in.  There aren't really any recommended places to park.  Just follow the directions given to you by the cast members in the yellow and white shirts.  They have their parking lots down to a science.

Prior to 2011, we relied on Disney Transportation exclusively and took the buses everywhere.  Recently, though, we've been getting spoiled by renting a car, and that's starting to become our new normal.  We now mostly drive to the parks -- with the exception of the Magic Kingdom.  Because of the hassle of dealing with the Ticket and Transportation Center, I'd rather take Disney Transportation to that park from the resort.  (To get from the Magic Kingdom parking lot, you either walk from your car or take the parking lot shuttle to get to the TTC.  From there, you need to take either a monorail or a ferry to get across the Seven Seas Lagoon to the Magic Kingdom entrance.  There's no way to walk between the TTC and the Magic Kingdom.

If you're wary about the safety of Disney buses, I'll give you one other thing to consider.  There may be times (near park openings and closing) when buses could be standing room only.  In addition to thoughts about whether you're comfortable with holding your kids in your lap, also consider that there could be times that you could be standing holding a strap with one hand and a kid with the other.  Of course, you always have the option to wait for the next bus and a seat, but believe me, when it's midnight and you've been in the park all day, the prospect of waiting for another twenty minutes isn't very appealing.

All Disney boats have an ample supply of both adult and child life vests for use in the event of an emergency.  There's no need to pack a personal one.

It's nice to have the longer pass.  You're right -- the days get cheaper when you add more.  You'll find that even if you're not spending a full day in a Disney Park, it's nice to be able to run to an in-park restaurant, go for just the fireworks, or just quickly do a few favorite rides.  Since you'll be staying at the THV, you'll also get the perk of extra magic hours.  Since you had the foresight to invite built-in babysitters, you and your husband could take advantage of the late park hours for some "you" time.

Have fun!


----------



## Disjunky

Definitely rent a car it makes life so much easier. Especially with the car seat any young child it just makes commuting to and from the parks in hotels so much easier for you and your family. Parking's easy if you have a car seat, just put your kid in  stroller and go from there. Enjoy the trip. Renting a car is by far the easiest way to do disney. You dont wait for buses and go at ur own will. Imo


----------



## staceyeid

Thank you BirdsOfPreyDave and Disjunky!!

I think the car is going to work out the best for us.  We found a great deal for under $280 for a minivan for 10 days so we're pretty happy about that (of course still shopping around to see if I can get that price down even more!)

You bring up a very good point about standing room only on the bus.  I've been warned about the double mode of transportation required to get into MK.  Does anyone know if we could pay for valet parking at Poly and take the monorail to MK?  I know you can't park there (3 hr limit, resort guests only) and go into MK, but if you pay valet is it then allowed?  We have reservations for Kona Cafe for our MK day but I don't really feel like worrying about my car being towed the whole time we're enjoying the park and don't want to break the rules.  Just curious if valet was ok to do.

DH and I will definitely be sneaking away one night to enjoy the park in the evening, maybe have a nice meal as well.  

I'm also really looking forward to trying out the child swap option.  Most days it will be my parents and I in the park with DD and I didn't think we'd be able to ride too much.  But now it looks like we stand a chance of getting in a few adult rides at each park and I'm a total ride junkie.  So excited for EE at AKL!!  It was being built the last time we were there.

Thank you again for all of your help and tips!!


----------



## alwaysmagical

Because this is a huge thread, I decided to just post my question rather than implode my brain trying to read it all.  I can't get over the SIZE of this resort!  I'm afraid we'll end up out in the middle of nowhere.  Can anyone tell me which buildings near the Carriage House have one bedroom villas in them?  I know that requests are not guaranteed but I would like to try for a building as close to the center of the action as possible.  Also, is the ferry the same one that will take you to OKW, POFQ and POR or is it on a separate line, in case we want to go to one of those resorts for lunch or something without going to DTD first?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

alwaysmagical said:


> Because this is a huge thread, I decided to just post my question rather than implode my brain trying to read it all.  I can't get over the SIZE of this resort!  I'm afraid we'll end up out in the middle of nowhere.  Can anyone tell me which buildings near the Carriage House have one bedroom villas in them?  I know that requests are not guaranteed but I would like to try for a building as close to the center of the action as possible.  Also, is the ferry the same one that will take you to OKW, POFQ and POR or is it on a separate line, in case we want to go to one of those resorts for lunch or something without going to DTD first?


Check out this post for my thoughts on the "which section is best" question and a map of the resort.

Every building at SSR has the same floor plan, so they all have one-bedrooms.  The buildings in the Springs are closest to the Carriage House.

The boats from SSR use the same dock at Downtown Disney as the other resorts, but it's not all the same route.  To get to OKW or Port Orleans by boat, you'd need to change boats at DTD.


----------



## mrstomrice

We are renting a car (great specials at Dollar.com when I clicked on City special.) I want to find the addresses for each parking area for the parks, the airport, and Sea World. Does anyone have a suggestion for how I can get this information? Thanks!


----------



## alwaysmagical

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out this post for my thoughts on the "which section is best" question and a map of the resort.
> 
> Every building at SSR has the same floor plan, so they all have one-bedrooms.  The buildings in the Springs are closest to the Carriage House.
> 
> The boats from SSR use the same dock at Downtown Disney as the other resorts, but it's not all the same route.  To get to OKW or Port Orleans by boat, you'd need to change boats at DTD.



Wow, this is EXACTLY what I was looking for!  Thanks BirdsOfPreyDave!


----------



## jacksmommy

We are just under 2 months out from our first stay at SSR!  We are excited but nervous as well with a new resort.

I am traveling with my family - DH, DS 6 and DD almost 3 at time of trip.  My in-laws, low 60's and this is their third trip with us, they are in relatively good shape and my FIL is in fantastic shape.

I am reading through this thread and am a bit overwhelmed with which section I should request in SSR.  Once I think I have it narrowed down I read more and get !  

We have stayed at AKL twice (once in villas and once in Arusha/Jambo House) and last year we stayed at BLT.  I felt like I could easily find which section best suited our needs there and we had great locations each time.  

So we would like to be close to transportation, child-friendly pool and able to get food fairly quickly.  We will have our car as we drive down from NC.  We have never been to DTD but do have ressies there one evening.  But I don't think that is overly critical.

Hit me with your suggestions please.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jacksmommy said:


> We are just under 2 months out from our first stay at SSR!  We are excited but nervous as well with a new resort.
> 
> I am traveling with my family - DH, DS 6 and DD almost 3 at time of trip.  My in-laws, low 60's and this is their third trip with us, they are in relatively good shape and my FIL is in fantastic shape.
> 
> I am reading through this thread and am a bit overwhelmed with which section I should request in SSR.  Once I think I have it narrowed down I read more and get !
> 
> We have stayed at AKL twice (once in villas and once in Arusha/Jambo House) and last year we stayed at BLT.  I felt like I could easily find which section best suited our needs there and we had great locations each time.
> 
> So we would like to be close to transportation, child-friendly pool and able to get food fairly quickly.  We will have our car as we drive down from NC.  We have never been to DTD but do have ressies there one evening.  But I don't think that is overly critical.
> 
> Hit me with your suggestions please.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Check out this post for my thoughts on the "which section is best" question.

There is a map of the resort as well as a run-down of pros & cons for each section of the resort.  There's also a comparison of the different pools.


----------



## jacksmommy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out this post for my thoughts on the "which section is best" question.
> 
> There is a map of the resort as well as a run-down of pros & cons for each section of the resort.  There's also a comparison of the different pools.



Thanks so much!  I printed that out a few days ago and everything is just swimming around in my head.

Are they really strict with the 48 inch height restriction for the splash ground?  I see that being a potential problem with my 6 year old, just at 48.5 inches.  Can't really use the ride height restrictions with him as he doesn't ride much.  LOL!


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

ARe there elevators for every building?? we usually stay at OKW and there are only a few buildings with elevators.  We don't mind the hike up the stairs (3rd floor is my favorite). 

15 days till check in!! our first stay at SSR!!


----------



## Doug7856

Yes there are elevators in each building.


----------



## DannysMom

jacksmommy said:


> Are they really strict with the 48 inch height restriction for the splash ground?  I see that being a potential problem with my 6 year old, just at 48.5 inches.  Can't really use the ride height restrictions with him as he doesn't ride much.  LOL!



They weren't when I was there in May.  But if older/larger children was bothering or endangering the preschool / toddler set the lifeguards would intervene (if asked.)  There is a difference in kids playing with their younger sibs with their parents watching and a group of unsupervised preteens taking over the slide from the babies.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Oh my gosh, two days without a post in the SSR thread.  I'm going through withdrawl!


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Oh my gosh, two days without a post in the SSR thread.  I'm going through withdrawl!



So, here's a question for you.  What is the fewest number of days you would book a THV for?  With one day, you're dependent on previous family check out time and Mousekeeping before checking in. But, I don't want to use all my points in one stay.   Decisions.


----------



## Pinkocto

AirGoofy said:


> So, here's a question for you.  What is the fewest number of days you would book a THV for?  With one day, you're dependent on previous family check out time and Mousekeeping before checking in. But, I don't want to use all my points in one stay.   Decisions.



I don't think I'd do the THVs for less than three or four nights. What else were you thinking of booking?  or would it just be for a weekend?


----------



## franandaj

AirGoofy said:


> So, here's a question for you.  What is the fewest number of days you would book a THV for?  With one day, you're dependent on previous family check out time and Mousekeeping before checking in. But, I don't want to use all my points in one stay.   Decisions.





Pinkocto said:


> I don't think I'd do the THVs for less than three or four nights. What else were you thinking of booking?  or would it just be for a weekend?



Same here.  We did five nights when we stayed that was nice for me, but someone else in our party thought it was too remote.  She likes browsing the gift shops on the way back from the parks or dinner.

I would also make sure that one of the afternoon/evenings you plan some BBQ grill time and adult beverages out on your patio.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Same here.  We did five nights when we stayed that was nice for me, but someone else in our party thought it was too remote.  She likes browsing the gift shops on the way back from the parks or dinner.
> 
> I would also make sure that one of the afternoon/evenings you plan some BBQ grill time and adult beverages out on your patio.



I haven't quite decided how many people I 'need' to take with me to justify a THV.  Can't wait to stay in one, they look so nice and relaxing.


----------



## AirGoofy

Pinkocto said:


> I don't think I'd do the THVs for less than three or four nights. What else were you thinking of booking?  or would it just be for a weekend?





franandaj said:


> Same here.  We did five nights when we stayed that was nice for me, but someone else in our party thought it was too remote.  She likes browsing the gift shops on the way back from the parks or dinner.
> 
> I would also make sure that one of the afternoon/evenings you plan some BBQ grill time and adult beverages out on your patio.





Pinkocto said:


> I haven't quite decided how many people I 'need' to take with me to justify a THV.  Can't wait to stay in one, they look so nice and relaxing.



There would only be the four of us, so this is a complete over usage of points.  Also, since we own at SSR, BWV, & BLT, I would either borrow SSR points or have to book at 7 months.  I was thinking about offsetting the THV points with a studio at OKW for a few more days.


----------



## Pinkocto

mrstomrice said:


> We are renting a car (great specials at Dollar.com when I clicked on City special.) I want to find the addresses for each parking area for the parks, the airport, and Sea World. Does anyone have a suggestion for how I can get this information? Thanks!



The addresses don't come up if you google them?  Are you using a GPS? if so you should be able to put the destination right in and it'll find them.


----------



## Pinkocto

AirGoofy said:


> There would only be the four of us, so this is a complete over usage of points.  Also, since we own at SSR, BWV, & BLT, I would either borrow SSR points or have to book at 7 months.  I was thinking about offsetting the THV points with a studio at OKW for a few more days.



I'm just thinking you'd be so unhappy leaving after one night because you'd want more.  I thought they were quite hard to get at 7 months, might be better to borrow to gurantee it.  

OKW looks like a lovely place, my first stay will be in December.  Fabulous use of points as well.


----------



## HelenParr

Looking for expert SSR input.  We usualy stay YC/BC but have an upcoming trip to SSR to mix it up a little.  

We like to take a morning walk with coffee when at Disney.  Assuming we started at the central shop area (with freshly acquired coffee in hand) any favorite routes for walking?  At YC/BC we do the Boadwalk loop -- about a mile, but longer is fine too.  

I realize this is harder since we do not know where our room is!  
But we do not mind ending up where we started.

TIA!


----------



## kikiq

HelenParr said:


> Looking for expert SSR input.  We usualy stay YC/BC but have an upcoming trip to SSR to mix it up a little.
> 
> We like to take a morning walk with coffee when at Disney.  Assuming we started at the central shop area (with freshly acquired coffee in hand) any favorite routes for walking?  At YC/BC we do the Boadwalk loop -- about a mile, but longer is fine too.
> 
> TIA!



The morning walk with his coffee mug is my DH's favorite thing to do at SSR.  We usually request Congress Park and have gotten that request every time.  So he starts out there and walks to Artist Palette to get his coffee (yes, I know there is a coffee maker in the room, but it's his thing he loves to do)  From the Carriage House, he walks around the middle lake area until he is back at the High Rocks pool area.  From there if he has time, he will walk to OKW and return through DTD.   If he doesn't have time (which means I actually woke up early), he takes the path to DTD to the West side, walks through a deserted DTD (except for the other walkers and runners) to the marketplace and then returns to Congress Park on the path along the waterway.  When my DDs and brothers come with us, they run almost 2 miles around SSR.  There is a map that shows the different paths, also a website that shows the different paths for walker and runners.  Here's a link to a suggested running path which stays in SSR.  http://disneyrunning.com/joggingtrailss.html


If you take the walk early, my DH says you will see plenty of critters and enjoy the early morning sounds.  Now he's asking me when our next WDW trip is!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> So, here's a question for you.  What is the fewest number of days you would book a THV for?  With one day, you're dependent on previous family check out time and Mousekeeping before checking in. But, I don't want to use all my points in one stay.   Decisions.


Have you ever stayed in a THV before?  If you're not sure you'll like them or not, I can see doing a night just to feel it out.  The bedrooms are small, and the bunk beds can really throw you if your group doesn't have any kids to use that room.  Some people just don't like them because of the isolated location or the fact that they're in a wooded wetland.  ("Wooded wetland" sounds so much better than "swamp," but basically means the exact same thing.)

When's your trip?  If you're looking to check off the box that you've stayed in a THV, 2012 is the time to do it.  They're no longer the same great deal in 2013 when the point charts change.  A SSR two-bedroom will be cheaper than a THV starting in January.

What's the alternative if you don't get the THV?  Would you do a 2 bedroom or something smaller?  

I personally fall into the points cheapskate category.  When it's just the two of us, we're always in a studio.  We save the points to get larger rooms when we have family along, so I probably wouldn't consider getting a THV even for a night if something smaller would allow my points to go farther.  rotfl2: I once booked a one-bedroom for the two of us because we had some extra points to use.  It literally kept me up that night, and I had to call first thing in the morning to change it to a studio.  We did a second long-weekend trip that year to use the extra points.)


----------



## HelenParr

kikq -- excellent help. Thanks very much!!   Deserted DTD and critters is exactly what we need. Perfect.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Have you ever stayed in a THV before?  If you're not sure you'll like them or not, I can see doing a night just to feel it out.  The bedrooms are small, and the bunk beds can really throw you if your group doesn't have any kids to use that room.  Some people just don't like them because of the isolated location or the fact that they're in a wooded wetland.  ("Wooded wetland" sounds so much better than "swamp," but basically means the exact same thing.)
> 
> When's your trip?  If you're looking to check off the box that you've stayed in a THV, 2012 is the time to do it.  They're no longer the same great deal in 2013 when the point charts change.  A SSR two-bedroom will be cheaper than a THV starting in January.
> 
> What's the alternative if you don't get the THV?  Would you do a 2 bedroom or something smaller?
> 
> I personally fall into the points cheapskate category.  When it's just the two of us, we're always in a studio.  We save the points to get larger rooms when we have family along, so I probably wouldn't consider getting a THV even for a night if something smaller would allow my points to go farther.  rotfl2: I once booked a one-bedroom for the two of us because we had some extra points to use.  It literally kept me up that night, and I had to call first thing in the morning to change it to a studio.  We did a second long-weekend trip that year to use the extra points.)



I've got the next 40+ years to get this trip in.  We're at BLT this October.  It is just the 4 of us, dds are 10 & 8 and even though they each have their own bedroom, one has bunk beds, and they share them from time to time.  I like the swamp (I'm from KY) and we only do parks every other day at WDW.

Like you, I am points cheapskate.  I try to just use my years allotment without borrowing.  We are able to get two trips in each year.  But, if I use them all for THV, then I'm at one trip for the year.  I was thinking about doing a split stay there, maybe 2 or 3 nights with a couple other studio days at OKW.  I know it's just an excessive amount of points that I don't need to use, but I think staying at a THV would be fun.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> I've got the next 40+ years to get this trip in.  We're at BLT this October.  It is just the 4 of us, dds are 10 & 8 and even though they each have their own bedroom, one has bunk beds, and they share them from time to time.  I like the swamp (I'm from KY) and we only do parks every other day at WDW.
> 
> Like you, I am points cheapskate.  I try to just use my years allotment without borrowing.  We are able to get two trips in each year.  But, if I use them all for THV, then I'm at one trip for the year.  I was thinking about doing a split stay there, maybe 2 or 3 nights with a couple other studio days at OKW.  I know it's just an excessive amount of points that I don't need to use, but I think staying at a THV would be fun.


You could invite the in-laws.  That would fill a few more beds and justify using the points.  Everybody's happy...  exept you, of course.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You could invite the in-laws.  That would fill a few more beds and justify using the points.  Everybody's happy...  exept you, of course.



Yeah, that won't happen.  I'd rather take friends and be happy, instead of my  mooching in laws.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Yeah, that won't happen.  I'd rather take friends and be happy, instead of my  mooching in laws.



Love it!!! That is too funny.


----------



## AirGoofy

Found a great app today for IPad.  It is My Disney Experience. The map images are impressive, but it looks like you can also make dining reservations from the app.  It links to your Disney account, but I couldn't figure out how to link my reservations,  it has wait times, resort activities, etc.


----------



## AnnaS

kikiq thanks for the link/map.  Will we get this at check-in?  I usually go walking 5 miles in the morning a few times a week and would love to do this while at Saratoga.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Hi gang!! We are heading down in October and I was wondering if the resort has tennis racquets to use at the resort. Really don't want to have to fool with bringing ours on the plane.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> I haven't quite decided how many people I 'need' to take with me to justify a THV.  Can't wait to stay in one, they look so nice and relaxing.



I would say as many as you want in the Master with you, and then depending on the adults in your party and if they have kids two.  I'm not one for "packing the rooms".  There are three bedrooms and one has a bunkbed so unless you have adults wanting to sleep in a bunkbed, I wouldn't bring more than enough to fill a bedroom.  However, I know that people use the sleeper couch and chairs and fill the bedrooms.  I'm just not into that much togetherness.



AirGoofy said:


> There would only be the four of us, so this is a complete over usage of points.  Also, since we own at SSR, BWV, & BLT, I would either borrow SSR points or have to book at 7 months.  I was thinking about offsetting the THV points with a studio at OKW for a few more days.



I don't think that's wasting points at all.  That's two people per bathroom, sounds reasonable to me.  When we stayed it was just me and my DP and my parents.  It was great amount of space.  We used the spare bedroom to store scooters and empty suitcases.  Perfect.


----------



## franandaj

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I personally fall into the points cheapskate category.  When it's just the two of us, we're always in a studio.  We save the points to get larger rooms when we have family along, so I probably wouldn't consider getting a THV even for a night if something smaller would allow my points to go farther.  rotfl2: I once booked a one-bedroom for the two of us because we had some extra points to use.  It literally kept me up that night, and I had to call first thing in the morning to change it to a studio.  We did a second long-weekend trip that year to use the extra points.)



I guess we're in the points non cheapskate category.  If we're going to fly all the way out to Florida, a one bedroom is the smallest unit we would consider.  We were planning a trip with a friend and booked BLT and Kidani because bathrooms are important.  Since the VGC is less than 1/2 an hour away, we thought we could work with studios there, but after last Fall's trip in a studio (and this was just an overnighter) we have now sworn off studios completely.  

I NEED my jacuzzi tub, we can't live with a queen size bed, especially if one side of the bed does not have ample access.  We actually NEED the King Size bed with good access on both sides, and well the dishwasher has worked out to be our friend as well as the laundry.  Even when we're just overnighting less than half an hour from home.  

If we're flying all the way across the country, well that Jacuzzi tub is a necessity.


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

Does the Washer have a spot to put fabric softener into??  We usually stay at OKW and they do not have place to put the fabric softener into.  I hate to bring a container along and not need it.  

11 days till we check in!!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

mykidslovesdisney said:
			
		

> Does the Washer have a spot to put fabric softener into??  We usually stay at OKW and they do not have place to put the fabric softener into.  I hate to bring a container along and not need it.
> 
> 11 days till we check in!!



We usually take the all in one sheets on vacations that way they don't take up alot of space and are light.


----------



## HelenParr

We are car pooling with family to an off-property location.  Will they be allowed to drive into SSR as visitors, and leave the car (we're taking our car)?

Alternative is to have them park at DTD, and swing over to pick them up

Thanks!!


----------



## eliza61

Glad I found this thread.  I'll be visiting SSR for the first time in October.  I have to admit that I never had a huge interest in staying here.  this was a last minute trip so I book.  
These pictures are definitely getting me excited.


----------



## kddisney502

We're visiting SSR to get massages at the spa.  We'll be using disney buses to get there.  I believe we need to get off at the The Springs bus stop.   What number stop is The Springs when returning from the parks?   (we'll be coming from MK)  Are the stops marked clearly so we know where to get off the bus?

Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kddisney502 said:


> We're visiting SSR to get massages at the spa.  We'll be using disney buses to get there.  I believe we need to get off at the The Springs bus stop.   What number stop is The Springs when returning from the parks?   (we'll be coming from MK)  Are the stops marked clearly so we know where to get off the bus?
> 
> Thanks!


The Springs is the 5th (and last) stop.  There is a recorded announcement on the buses to tell you which stop is which.


----------



## kddisney502

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The Springs is the 5th (and last) stop.  There is a recorded announcement on the buses to tell you which stop is which.



That's great!   Thank you


----------



## staceyeid

Slightly off topic.

Just pre-ordered the Photopass CD (not plus) and was wondering if there are Photopass photographers at Downtown Disney?

3 1/2 weeks until our vacation!!  Getting excited now!


----------



## mrstomrice

2 more sleeps until my first SSR visit!
Our friends will also be in Orlando and want to come visit us on Sunday. Will they be able to drive their car to meet us at SSR for a short while?
Also, how can I print out my boarding passes the day before we leave?  Can I bring my info to the concierge and they can print them out for me?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I am not sure about having visitors but the front desk have always printed out our boarding passes for us. Hope this 50 percent answer helps!


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Glad I found this thread.  I'll be visiting SSR for the first time in October.  I have to admit that I never had a huge interest in staying here.  this was a last minute trip so I book.
> These pictures are definitely getting me excited.



You will find it delightful . . . a different experience all together from you-know-where.  Find a rocker and sit a spell - you deserve it!


----------



## HelenParr

Visitors just need your room number and reservation last name, and photo I'd.   Guard will let them in.  We just did this with family visiting us, it worked great.  Our SSR trip was amazing.  Wonderful resort.  Have a fantastic trip.


----------



## mrstomrice

We are here! We got a great location, Springs in the 4200 section. We are steps from the High Rocks pool, Community Hall, the bus stop, etc. I had my first Mickey bar while sitting on the rockers outside of Artist Palatte last night
The room has not been updated yet. The front of the dresser drawer literally fell off in my hands when I was putting in my clothes yesterday. Maintenance did not reply to the first call, so I mentioned it last night when we we over by Winners Circle and someone came within the hour to take it and fix it.  It should be back today some time.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hi mrstomrice

Hope you have a lovely vacation. We love the Springs. Hope they manage to sort out your room issues! Do they have wifi by the springs pool yet did you notice?


----------



## jjmm

At SSR now and due to construction at main entrance road the Springs is the 1st pick up and drop off. We are in the Grandstand- closest building to Springs- and it is perfect. Love the pool here since it is less busy than Springs but still a short walk if my daughter wants to go on the slide. Only downside is the refillable drink station at Grandstand is only open limited times-not past 6pm.

Recommend that people take boat back to hotel from Dowtown Disney if possible since the bus back took longer.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

jjmm said:
			
		

> At SSR now and due to construction at main entrance road the Springs is the 1st pick up and drop off. We are in the Grandstand- closest building to Springs- and it is perfect. Love the pool here since it is less busy than Springs but still a short walk if my daughter wants to go on the slide. Only downside is the refillable drink station at Grandstand is only open limited times-not past 6pm.
> 
> Recommend that people take boat back to hotel from Dowtown Disney if possible since the bus back took longer.



Have you had an opportunity to see the new models available at SSR? I am so curious to see how they look. I was doing a DVC tour on July 28th but the updated rooms were not available. Just excited and curious.
Thanks


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Idreamodisney247 said:
			
		

> Have you had an opportunity to see the new models available at SSR? I am so curious to see how they look. I was doing a DVC tour on July 28th but the updated rooms were not available. Just excited and curious.
> Thanks



How so you request a dvc tour?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disneydreaming92701 said:


> How so you request a dvc tour?


Stop at any of the DVC kiosks in theme parks, Downtown Disney, or any Disney resort.  Tell them you'd like to tour the model rooms and they'll send a van to pick you up and take you to the sales center at SSR.


----------



## AnnaS

We got back Monday night and had a great time.  We were also in the Springs section as requested.  Fourth floor, 4432 - had a view of the fireworks.

We had no car.  DD and her friend did the parks.  I did not do any parks on this trip - coming back in December.  Relaxed by the pool all day - evening was DTD, Boardwalk, POR and BLT - TOW Lounge.  No problems with busses.  Did not take the boat once but walked to DTD once and back twice.

First time here.  I was overwhelmed at first for sure.  I for for 60/90  minutes walks each morning and by the third day - I realized that you are really not too far from anything, bus, pool, DTD, etc.  There are definitely some areas that are more remote than others.  I would not hesitate to stay here again.


----------



## Disjunky

What fireworks can u see from. SSR.


----------



## maciec

You can't see any fireworks from SSR


----------



## AnnaS

Disjunky said:


> What fireworks can u see from. SSR.





maciec said:


> You can't see any fireworks from SSR



I don't know which park they were from - I said to my daughter MK?  and she said - you know how far that is from here.  I should have asked at the desk.  Epcot?  Fantasmic.  It was 9 pm when I saw them twice.


----------



## jjmm

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Have you had an opportunity to see the new models available at SSR? I am so curious to see how they look. I was doing a DVC tour on July 28th but the updated rooms were not available. Just excited and curious.
> Thanks



No I did not. Our room was not refurbished and we did not request to see one. I am sure they are really nice though!


----------



## nadiakim

DisneyFreaks said:


> I should probably know this but I guess my mind isn't working too quickly this morning. I just booked our november, 2012 trip for a 2 bedroom villa. My email conformation states a dedicated room although I did not request that. I know the dedicated villas do not have the studio kitchenettes but does this also mean there will be two beds instead of the bed and sofa combination the studio rooms have? Thanks



I am curious about the term dedicated because when I booked through MS they did not mention that term, I did specifically ask for No lock off rooms. I wanted a straight 2 bedroom not the 1bR +Studio combo as I have three small kids.  BTW I will be down there in November as well!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

nadiakim said:


> I am curious about the term dedicated because when I booked through MS they did not mention that term, I did specifically ask for No lock off rooms. I wanted a straight 2 bedroom not the 1bR +Studio combo as I have three small kids.  BTW I will be down there in November as well!!


There are dedicated two-bedrooms (one integrated villa with a single front door) and lock-off two-bedrooms (a one-bedroom villa with a connecting door to a studio).  By requesting "no lock off rooms" you essentially asked for a dedicated two-bedroom.  

The confirmation may or may not have the actual word "dedicated."  (The online booking site does not.)  If it doesn't specifically say "Lock Off" it is a dedicated.


----------



## nadiakim

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> *High Rock Spring Pool*
> _Located at the Carriage House, and closest to the Springs Section_
> 
> Lifeguard protected
> Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
> Water slide
> Kiddie slide
> Two hot tubs
> Small water play area for kids.  _(Has a statue of Donald Duck with a few sprinklers around it.  Also a waterfall you can stand under.)_
> Zero entry pool
> Hydraulic Lift
> Full-service bar with drink refill station at pool
> Artist's Palette QS Restraunt nearby, which also has a drink refill station
> Laundry Room
> Arcade
> Community Hall
> Fire Pit nearby _(Marshmallow roasting in the evening)_
> 
> *Paddock Pool*
> _Located in the Paddock Section_
> 
> Lifeguard protected
> Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
> Water slide
> One hot tub
> Water play area for kids that includes several small water slides
> Zero entry pool
> Hydraulic Lift
> QS restaurant with drink refill station at pool (not a full service bar, but they do have some bottled alcoholic drinks available)
> Laundry Room
> 
> *Grandstand Pool*
> _Located in the Grandstand Section_
> 
> No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
> One hot tub
> Water play area for kids themed on a race track.  _(Includes a "starting gate" that sprays water and several horse heads that can be used like water canons.)_
> Full service bar at the pool with drink refill station.  _(Limited pre-made food offerings like sandwiches and salads.)_
> Laundry Room
> Community BBQ area
> 
> *Congress Park Pool*
> _Located in the Congress Park Section_
> 
> No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
> One hot tub
> Playground
> Laundry Room
> Community BBQ area
> 
> *THV Pool*
> _Located in the South loop of the Tree House Villa Section_
> 
> No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
> One hot tub



Thanks for Posting this. Its super helpful. When we were in SSR last September it was our first time and we were right in front of the Grandstand pool. We loved it, nice and quiet, not busy and the kids toggled between the splash area and the pool. But I know how much they love water slides and so I am thinking with all the activities going on at the carriage house that we may spend more time there.  Of course that all depends on how far away from it we are located.


----------



## nadiakim

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are dedicated two-bedrooms (one integrated villa with a single front door) and lock-off two-bedrooms (a one-bedroom villa with a connecting door to a studio).  By requesting "no lock off rooms" you essentially asked for a dedicated two-bedroom.
> 
> The confirmation may or may not have the actual word "dedicated."  (The online booking site does not.)  If it doesn't specifically say "Lock Off" it is a dedicated.



Ahh, thanks for the explination. I'm still fairly new to this all.


----------



## HelenParr

We just returned from an awesome 5 day stay, we were in Paddock, a one-bedroom, on the 4th Floor.  We were facing MK direction...and you absolutely can see Wishes.   I was amazed, and thrilled.  We could even see the "low" castle fireworks from our balcony.  No sound, of course, but it was super magical all the same.


----------



## Iggipolka

Some of the other resorts have Kerig type coffee makers with coffee pods. Has SSR been upgraded to this, or still standard drip coffee maker? 

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Ever wonder how the current SSR property fit into original WDW plans?  Take a look at this very interesting article.  The concept wasn't too far off from what eventually became DVC.

http://micechat.com/10063-walt-disney-world-buena-vista/


----------



## helloirishkitty

Hello SSR lovers 

I am reading this thread to get pumped up for our first trip to SSR at the end of September. I was apprehensive about it at first, but since its a girls only adult weekend for the ToT 10 Miler, I think being so close to DTD will be an awesome thing


----------



## jennifer25

Hi- It will be our 3rd time in WDW, but 1st time at SSR.  10/31-11/7/12 for DD 5th birthday!!  Do they offer late checkout? Our flight was delayed 2hrs. What is the best area to stay in with 2 young kids (6 & 4)? We rented a car, any suggestions?  I have read that we should use the buses to/from MK, but to drive to the other parks.   Thanks for your help?


----------



## Chic

jennifer25 said:


> Hi- It will be our 3rd time in WDW, but 1st time at SSR.  10/31-11/7/12 for DD 5th birthday!!  Do they offer late checkout? Our flight was delayed 2hrs. What is the best area to stay in with 2 young kids (6 & 4)? We rented a car, any suggestions?  I have read that we should use the buses to/from MK, but to drive to the other parks.   Thanks for your help?


With it still being warm enough for swimming in early November and having two young children along, I would suggest the "Springs" section due to close proximity of the main pool, shopping, and food services.  DVC Resorts typically do not offer late check out but you can store your luggage in Bell Services until you depart.  As far as transportation, I always vote for the bus service because it drops you off at the main entrance area and you won't have to deal with parking cost.  Once you park your vehicle in a parking lot, then you have to take a tram to the main gate.  Why deal with the headache when there is free bus service?  The bus is quick and convenient.


----------



## jennifer25

Thanks you for your reply!  I can't wait 'til our trip!!!!!


----------



## Chic

jennifer25 said:


> Thanks you for your reply!  I can't wait 'til our trip!!!!!


SSR is a beautiful resort with awesome amenities.  They have one of the most popular spas and fitness centers on Disney property if that sort of thing interests you.  They also show movies outdoors on a large screen at the main swimming pool during the evening hours.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jennifer25 said:


> Do they offer late checkout? Our flight was delayed 2hrs.


DVC resorts do not offer late checkouts.  However, there are locker rooms with showers at each DVC resort that allow you to enjoy a park or the pool, then get changed and ready for your flight.  You can continue to use the resort's amenities until midnight on your check-out day, however, you must be out of your room by 11:00 am.  You can either lock your luggage in your car or store it with Bell Services.

At SSR, the locker rooms are on the 1st floor of Carriage House.  Go in the door closest to the hot tub.



jennifer25 said:


> What is the best area to stay in with 2 young kids (6 & 4)? We rented a car, any suggestions?


Check out FAQ #4 in this post for my thoughts on the "which section?" question.




jennifer25 said:


> I have read that we should use the buses to/from MK, but to drive to the other parks.


That's my advice.  I prefer the parking lot to the bus for every park except the Magic Kingdom.  Too much hassle dealing the the Ticket and Transportation Center, there, so we always take the bus.


----------



## jennifer25

Thank you for answering my questions!  How do I "try" to ensure that I will get the section of the resort that I am requesting?  We have already requested the springs, but what else can I do?  Can I ask again when I do online check in? Or the day before we arrive?  I really don't want to get stuck being far away with 2 kids.  I think the springs is best for us.  Thanks!


----------



## DannysMom

jennifer25 said:


> Thank you for answering my questions!  How do I "try" to ensure that I will get the section of the resort that I am requesting?  We have already requested the springs, but what else can I do?  Can I ask again when I do online check in? Or the day before we arrive?  I really don't want to get stuck being far away with 2 kids.  I think the springs is best for us.  Thanks!



As long as your request is noted in your reservation, you should be good.  It all depends on how full the reosrt is and what specific rooms are turning over on your check in day.  

A second area that is nice with small kids is the Paddock section, especially if you can get one of teh buildings on either side of the Paddock Pool.

On check in, ask where the room is that you have been assigned, if it is not what you wanted ask if there are any available in your preferred section.  Good luck.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Ever wonder how the current SSR property fit into original WDW plans?  Take a look at this very interesting article.  The concept wasn't too far off from what eventually became DVC.
> 
> http://micechat.com/10063-walt-disney-world-buena-vista/



That is a really interesting article.  I would have liked to lived there for 3 months at a time.  Another example of Disney genius.



helloirishkitty said:


> Hello SSR lovers
> 
> I am reading this thread to get pumped up for our first trip to SSR at the end of September. I was apprehensive about it at first, but since its a girls only adult weekend for the ToT 10 Miler, I think being so close to DTD will be an awesome thing



Yes, a close boat ride to replenish those calories you run off.


----------



## mrstomrice

jennifer25 said:


> Thank you for answering my questions!  How do I "try" to ensure that I will get the section of the resort that I am requesting?  We have already requested the springs, but what else can I do?  Can I ask again when I do online check in? Or the day before we arrive?  I really don't want to get stuck being far away with 2 kids.  I think the springs is best for us.  Thanks!



I had Springs as my first request, then Grandstand. When I did the online check in, I was able to make additional requests. I chose near pool.  I can't recall if bus stop was another choice. We had Springs 4232.  It couldn't have been much better than that! We were right near the bus stop, carriage house, and high rocks pool.  
The only problem was our room wasn't refurbished yet. A dresser drawer was broken and the rug had a bad odor when it got wet, which it did after all of the rain.


----------



## Junebugwv

We stayed at the Paddock in '10 (before the pool renovation) and recently returned from a stay at Grandstand.  Returning again in Oct for a trip with grand kids.  Question for you seasoned SSR people: our dryer was barely warm and would not dry a small load.  We had maintenance in 3 times and the guy finally told us that the dryers are all like that.  I told him that the dryers in the pool laundry room were just fine, but he said those are commercial grade and can't be compared to those in the villas.  I can't say I enjoyed trekking to the pool with every load and would like to avoid that when we return in Oct.....but I really like the Grandstand area.  Did we just happen to get a bad dryer, or are they really like that in the villas at Grandstand?


----------



## maciec

We always have to go through several cycles in the dryer before our clothes were dry, but they were never Luke warm.  The bigger the load in those things the longer they take to dry.


----------



## AirGoofy

Junebugwv said:


> We stayed at the Paddock in '10 (before the pool renovation) and recently returned from a stay at Grandstand.  Returning again in Oct for a trip with grand kids.  Question for you seasoned SSR people: our dryer was barely warm and would not dry a small load.  We had maintenance in 3 times and the guy finally told us that the dryers are all like that.  I told him that the dryers in the pool laundry room were just fine, but he said those are commercial grade and can't be compared to those in the villas.  I can't say I enjoyed trekking to the pool with every load and would like to avoid that when we return in Oct.....but I really like the Grandstand area.  Did we just happen to get a bad dryer, or are they really like that in the villas at Grandstand?



It has been awhile since we stayed in the 1BR, but I remember having to dry the load a little longer than the timer, but not 3 times.  Agree with previous poster - if it is towels or extra full load, it takes longer to dry.


----------



## my3princes

We have always found the dryers to get hot, but they do take a few cycles to dry depending on the size of the load.  Try smaller loads or drying half a load at a time.  I had one load of mostly towels at Aulani that took 3 hours to dry (no kidding)


----------



## DannysMom

Random question: how early does the bike rental place at SSR open?

My brother & his GF will be using some of my points for a quick trip in Nov and they like to walk / run / bike together in the AM. I am thinking they will like SSR and was wondering how early they could rent bikes.  I am thinking they will like the walk to DTD too.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DannysMom said:


> Random question: how early does the bike rental place at SSR open?
> 
> My brother & his GF will be using some of my points for a quick trip in Nov and they like to walk / run / bike together in the AM. I am thinking they will like SSR and was wondering how early they could rent bikes.  I am thinking they will like the walk to DTD too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


The Disney web site doesn't list hours for Horsing Around Rentals, but it does list the hours of the Community Hall as 9 am - 10 pm.  It's the same cast members that run both operations.


----------



## Gymbomom

When trying to request the Congress Park - DD view, what would you ask for?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

OMG, I think I killed this thread with my FAQ.    No one's been posting questions lately.  

_"I done a bad thing, George."_


----------



## rentayenta

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> OMG, I think I killed this thread with my FAQ.    No one's been posting questions lately.
> 
> _"I done a bad thing, George."_




I'd like a river view THV, which one should I request?


----------



## DannysMom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> OMG, I think I killed this thread with my FAQ.    No one's been posting questions lately.
> 
> _"I done a bad thing, George."_



Is SSR as big as everyone says it is?  

ETA, you just gotta make it a chatty thread, where folks can pop in to ask questions..... kinda like the Y&BC thread over on the resorts board.  The thread is a little, how to say, businesslike, maybe?


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> OMG, I think I killed this thread with my FAQ.    No one's been posting questions lately.
> 
> _"I done a bad thing, George."_



I still think you did well with that post.  And, I was complicit in adding it to page 1.  I'd like to be able to answer questions on how good the food is at Turf Club instead of just which part would you stay.


----------



## DannysMom

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> I still think you did well with that post.  And, I was complicit in adding it to page 1.  I'd like to be able to answer questions on how good the food is at Turf Club instead of just which part would you stay.



In May, I had 2 really good dinners at the Turf Club.  I think I had the lamb chops & pork chops (2 different nights) and both were very good.  I thought it was great that we weren't shut out as both were same day decisions, just decided we did not want to venture off the resort for dinner elsewhere.  Now, we also had my MIL with us, who could have a bad meal in a 4 star restaurant.  The first time I think she ordered a salad, that was primarily a spinach salad, when she 'thinks' she is allergic to spinach (not sure that I believe her.). The next time she ordered the surf & turf burger sans surf (shellfish allergy) MEDIUM RARE -- and then was freaky about the interior of her burger being pink! I just shake my head.  I can't help her.  My only complaint had to do with being on the DxDP the apps filled us up we wasted a lot of (very good) entree, wished I could have eaten more.  But, as an aside I think now that we are DVC members it is TIW from here on out, so that should no longer be a problem. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## AirGoofy

DannysMom said:


> In May, I had 2 really good dinners at the Turf Club.  I think I had the lamb chops & pork chops (2 different nights) and both were very good.  I thought it was great that we weren't shut out as both were same day decisions, just decided we did not want to venture off the resort for dinner elsewhere.  Now, we also had my MIL with us, who could have a bad meal in a 4 star restaurant.  The first time I think she ordered a salad, that was primarily a spinach salad, when she 'thinks' she is allergic to spinach (not sure that I believe her.). The next time she ordered the surf & turf burger sans surf (shellfish allergy) MEDIUM RARE -- and then was freaky about the interior of her burger being pink! I just shake my head.  I can't help her.  My only complaint had to do with being on the DxDP the apps filled us up we wasted a lot of (very good) entree, wished I could have eaten more.  But, as an aside I think now that we are DVC members it is TIW from here on out, so that should no longer be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



We tried the dxdp and it was way too much food.  We usually split an app and then a main course.  We save desserts for later - Mickey ice cream sandwich, dole whip, etc.  I really like the prime rib there at Turf Club.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

It's sad to see that the Turf Club is closing for lunch.  This restaurant is a hidden gem that I guess remains a little to hidden for the mouse's bean counters.  I do have to admit, though, that I wasn't a big fan of their lunch menu.  I much prefer the dinner menu.  I always struggle over whether I want the prime rib or the lamb chop.  I pretty much know I'm always going to start with the tomato bisque, though.  It's so good. 

We'd probably eat at the Turf Club a lot more if it stayed open later at night.  9:00 is pretty early to close, especially during the summer when people are out at the parks until very late.  Perhaps one of the benefits of doing away with the lunch service will be a longer dinner service.  (Olivia's at OKW seats until 10.  Even that seems too early to me, but there have been times when we've driven over there because we've just missed being able to be seated at Turf Club.)

A sit-down breakfast would also be nice option.  Even with the opening of the Paddock Grill, Artist's Palette is still pretty darn crowded at breakfast.  Off the top of my head, I can't think of any character breakfasts in the Downtown Disney area.  The Turf Club would seem like a good fit for one.  Let's see, what characters would work with the SSR theme?


----------



## DannysMom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> It's sad to see that the Turf Club is closing for lunch.  This restaurant is a hidden gem that I guess remains a little to hidden for the mouse's bean counters.  I do have to admit, though, that I wasn't a big fan of their lunch menu.  I much prefer the dinner menu.  I always struggle over whether I want the prime rib or the lamb chop.  I pretty much know I'm always going to start with the tomato bisque, though.  It's so good.
> 
> We'd probably eat at the Turf Club a lot more if it stayed open later at night.  9:00 is pretty early to close, especially during the summer when people are out at the parks until very late.  Perhaps one of the benefits of doing away with the lunch service will be a longer dinner service.  (Olivia's at OKW seats until 10.  Even that seems too early to me, but there have been times when we've driven over there because we've just missed being able to be seated at Turf Club.)
> 
> A sit-down breakfast would also be nice option.  Even with the opening of the Paddock Grill, Artist's Palette is still pretty darn crowded at breakfast.  Off the top of my head, I can't think of any character breakfasts in the Downtown Disney area.  The Turf Club would seem like a good fit for one.  Let's see, what characters would work with the SSR theme?



A later dinner would be good.  And I agree add a character breakfast at the Turf Club.  When I was there it looked like they had sort of adopted Bullseye (Woody's horse) as their mascot, which makes some sense, I suppose.  I propose Bullseye's Breakfast at the Turf Club!  He can even invite some friends along like Woody & Jessie even Buzz.  Kids would flock there in droves.  They'd sell a ton of the corresponding toys at Artist's Palette.  The only snag in my grand plan is that Bullseye isn't a M&G character as fas as I know.  So they would need to fix that, which I admit could be tricky, but not insurmountable.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## mrstomrice

I love the Bullseye breakfast idea! We had a fabulous dinner at Turf Club last month...the best prime rib we ever had!  Max was our waiter and he was very personable...even interacted well with the kids! I was also impressed when the chef came out to talk about dinner options with the table next to us to ease allergy concerns. We look forward to making this a must do meal each visit


----------



## AirGoofy

Breakfast sounds good.  A sushi bar would be nice as well, but not sure how the theme would blend.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I hadn't thought about the Toy Story connection.  That would be great!  I kept getting hung up on the other horses in Disney movies (the ones they have portraits of around the front desk area).

There's not a M&G for him yet, but they do have the costume design...


----------



## DannysMom

Also Toy Story is popular enough that a TS character meal at SSR would entice people (parents) to stay at SSR that otherwise would have never considered staying there. 

Gotta think Disney would be happy with anything that makes selling their cash rooms easier.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## bksomody

This is out First time staying on property.  I requested CP b/c it's close to DTD and I figured the kids (16-20) could walk over on their own. We also have dining plans at resort restaurants and thought we could have easy access to hotel restaurants via DTD busses.  Is this a good plan?  Also was wondering if the kids can use the quiet pool at CP or is it just for adults?  And How far is CP to the main lobby, food courts, and other pools?  Any thoughts would help.  Beth


----------



## disneybride96

SSR Owner and Lover here!
We have stayed in SSR Studio, 1 BR, 2BR & Grand Villa...Congress Park, Paddock & Grandstand.

 Our trip next month will be our first stay in a Tree House Villa! 

Any suggetions on what to request for a room? I asked for a water view, but I was just looking at a map and thought maybe "close to granstand" might be a way to go. We will have an extra car or two as people come and go throughout the week, so we will have to park someone at the main resort.  Would love to hear any experiences!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disneybride96 said:


> SSR Owner and Lover here!
> We have stayed in SSR Studio, 1 BR, 2BR & Grand Villa...Congress Park, Paddock & Grandstand.
> 
> Our trip next month will be our first stay in a Tree House Villa!
> 
> Any suggetions on what to request for a room? I asked for a water view, but I was just looking at a map and thought maybe "close to granstand" might be a way to go. We will have an extra car or two as people come and go throughout the week, so we will have to park someone at the main resort.  Would love to hear any experiences!


We've stayed in the THV twice.  Once, we were right next to the South bus stop.  The second time, we were along the 2-way section of the road, not too far from the boat dock.  Being near the South bus stop (and path to the Grandstand) was more convenient, but to be honest, the other location wasn't that bad.  It was a slightly longer walk to the bus and the path, but not bad.  I would not have wanted to be farther up into the North loop, though.

Rather than "close to Grandstand," I'd be more specific and say "waterfront villa close to South bus stop."


----------



## Blondie1973

disneybride96 said:


> SSR Owner and Lover here!
> We have stayed in SSR Studio, 1 BR, 2BR & Grand Villa...Congress Park, Paddock & Grandstand.
> 
> Our trip next month will be our first stay in a Tree House Villa!
> 
> Any suggetions on what to request for a room? I asked for a water view, but I was just looking at a map and thought maybe "close to granstand" might be a way to go. We will have an extra car or two as people come and go throughout the week, so we will have to park someone at the main resort.  Would love to hear any experiences!



When next month? We'll be there in October as well and at the THV's!


----------



## tomandrobin

Been awhile since I posted on this thread.

Still a Saratoga Springs Lover!!!

We have three trips to WDW in the next three months. We'll be staying at SSR for all three trips. For F&W, we have three studios....for three couples. In November, we have a studio for just a T&R getaway. In December, we are taking my Brother and Sister's Family for Christmas/NYE and have a Grand Villa and two studios.

Everyone is so looking forward to spending Christmas at Disney.


----------



## AirGoofy

tomandrobin said:


> Been awhile since I posted on this thread.
> 
> Still a Saratoga Springs Lover!!!
> 
> We have three trips to WDW in the next three months. We'll be staying at SSR for all three trips. For F&W, we have three studios....for three couples. In November, we have a studio for just a T&R getaway. In December, we are taking my Brother and Sister's Family for Christmas/NYE and have a Grand Villa and two studios.
> 
> Everyone is so looking forward to spending Christmas at Disney.



That is really cool.  Never been to WDW for Christmas.  Maybe one day.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## k-wa

Can someone point me in the direction of photos of the Paddock section, particularly pool and grill? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DannysMom

k-wa said:
			
		

> Can someone point me in the direction of photos of the Paddock section, particularly pool and grill? Thanks in advance!



AllEars has a good photo gallery of the Paddock Pool & Grill.  Here ya go: http://allears.net/acc/g_PaddockPoolSaratogaSprings.html

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## k-wa

DannysMom said:


> AllEars has a good photo gallery of the Paddock Pool & Grill.  Here ya go: http://allears.net/acc/g_PaddockPoolSaratogaSprings.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Thank you!


----------



## tara98

Another question..  We are staying at SSR in November (in 54 days to be exact  ).  We have requested a room at the Paddock.  Does anyone know if the coffee makers have been updated to K-cups, or are they still the old fashion brewers?  I just want to know what to pack.. ( I need my coffee!)  Thanks!!


----------



## DannysMom

tara98 said:
			
		

> Another question..  We are staying at SSR in November (in 54 days to be exact  ).  We have requested a room at the Paddock.  Does anyone know if the coffee makers have been updated to K-cups, or are they still the old fashion brewers?  I just want to know what to pack.. ( I need my coffee!)  Thanks!!



I stayed in the Paddock section in May.  It was the regular old brewer, Mr Coffee type coffee pot.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## ScarletFire

I've been enjoying the "Show Me the Cupcakes" thread; wondering if SSR has any special cupcakes to offer.  Please post pictures if you can.


----------



## tjhsr

tomandrobin said:


> Been awhile since I posted on this thread.
> 
> Still a Saratoga Springs Lover!!!
> 
> We have three trips to WDW in the next three months. We'll be staying at SSR for all three trips. For F&W, we have three studios....for three couples. In November, we have a studio for just a T&R getaway. In December, we are taking my Brother and Sister's Family for Christmas/NYE and have a Grand Villa and two studios.
> 
> Everyone is so looking forward to spending Christmas at Disney.



Hi there its been a while . Hope all is well. We will be at SSR for the F&W 9 of us for this trip. 3 DGC going to MK for their first time too


----------



## Mokat76

bksomody said:


> This is out First time staying on property.  I requested CP b/c it's close to DTD and I figured the kids (16-20) could walk over on their own. We also have dining plans at resort restaurants and thought we could have easy access to hotel restaurants via DTD busses.  Is this a good plan?  Also was wondering if the kids can use the quiet pool at CP or is it just for adults?  And How far is CP to the main lobby, food courts, and other pools?  Any thoughts would help.  Beth



Hi, Beth.  Don't know if anyone answered your questions.  If they did, ignore this, if not, I'll give it a try.  

CP is easy walking distance to the main building (with the restaurants, gift shop) and pool.  Less than five minutes if you stroll. I'm not sure about the other pool since I've not been there in a few years (I know, weird, right?).  

DTD buses are a great idea for getting to the other hotels/resorts.  I've done that myself.  Allow yourself extra time if you have dinner reservations.   

Unless they've changed the rules, kids can be at the quiet pool.  It's only really designated quiet because it doesn't have the amenities the bigger pools have.

Here's a quick pointer for you since you're onto the DTD bus idea.  If you're at Epcot for Illuminations, rather than herding to the front of the park afterwards, go out the back gate to Boardwalk or Beach Club resort.  Catch a DTD bus there and you'll almost always be assured of seating.  You can get off at DTD and stroll back to your CP room.  You'll wait longer for the DTD bus and it stops at Swan and Dolphin on the way, but it's less stressful, IMHO.  I haven't gone to the front of Epcot after Illuminations in years.


----------



## helenk

Do they show movies at any of the pools?


----------



## MsSharkBait

helenk said:


> Do they show movies at any of the pools?



In the past I have seen movies going at the main pool by check-in.


----------



## mrstomrice

helenk said:


> Do they show movies at any of the pools?



There are nightly movies at the High Rock Spring Pool. When we were there in August, 6 of the nights are already scheduled and the 7th night was viewer's choice.  You get the schedule when you check in with the other information about the special events at the resort.  The movies started at 9 pm, but may be earlier as seasons change?


----------



## meggiebeth

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> I love the Bullseye breakfast idea! We had a fabulous dinner at Turf Club last month...the best prime rib we ever had!  Max was our waiter and he was very personable...even interacted well with the kids! I was also impressed when the chef came out to talk about dinner options with the table next to us to ease allergy concerns. We look forward to making this a must do meal each visit



Great idea! I would love to see a character breakfast at SSR. It would also put SSR on the 'map' so to speak. I don't think it gets the recognition it deserves- we much prefer it to the Poly and AKL. 
I do think the dining options are a little limited at SSR. Other deluxe resorts have many more, so I would love to see some more options.


----------



## BearcatsFan

We were moved to SSR this past week after some problems at FQ (won't go into details).  Let's just say we fell in love with the place and are now considering DVC!   

Just wanted to let those who are going soon know that construction at the main entrance is ongoing and the buses are using an alternate entrance.  We spoke to a gate guard who said it should be finished in a few weeks.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## meggiebeth

BearcatsFan said:
			
		

> We were moved to SSR this past week after some problems at FQ (won't go into details).  Let's just say we fell in love with the place and are now considering DVC!
> 
> Just wanted to let those who are going soon know that construction at the main entrance is ongoing and the buses are using an alternate entrance.  We spoke to a gate guard who said it should be finished in a few weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



Glad you loved it! SSR is often overlooked so I'm really pleased you fell in love with the place. Keep us updated on your moves with DVC! I have to say we were the same when we first stayed at SSR but budget wouldn't allow us to join DVC


----------



## BearcatsFan

meggiebeth said:


> Glad you loved it! SSR is often overlooked so I'm really pleased you fell in love with the place. Keep us updated on your moves with DVC! I have to say we were the same when we first stayed at SSR but budget wouldn't allow us to join DVC



We thought it was absolutely beautiful!  We were moved into a 1BR, so of course we felt completely spoiled.  The resort is gorgeous and the staff is so friendly.  My hubby opened the door and said, "I don't think we can go back to staying at POP after this ..."  

We went to the DVC presentation, but told them upfront we weren't signing/buying any time soon.  We were given tons of paperwork and information to bring home, but I think resale is really the way to go for our budget (which is tiny-tiny).


----------



## AirGoofy

BearcatsFan said:


> We thought it was absolutely beautiful!  We were moved into a 1BR, so of course we felt completely spoiled.  The resort is gorgeous and the staff is so friendly.  My hubby opened the door and said, "I don't think we can go back to staying at POP after this ..."
> 
> We went to the DVC presentation, but told them upfront we weren't signing/buying any time soon.  We were given tons of paperwork and information to bring home, but I think resale is really the way to go for our budget (which is tiny-tiny).



We did a 1 BR at SSR.  It was amazing.  We still do studio stays at WDW, which are nice.  We have enough points for 2 studio week stays a year, or a 1 BR week stay once a year.  So far, 2 stays are winning.


----------



## helenk

mrstomrice said:


> There are nightly movies at the High Rock Spring Pool. When we were there in August, 6 of the nights are already scheduled and the 7th night was viewer's choice.  You get the schedule when you check in with the other information about the special events at the resort.  The movies started at 9 pm, but may be earlier as seasons change?



Thank you, I know we've seen the movies at the Allstar resorts and at the Beach Club, I was hoping they had them at SSR too.


----------



## BearcatsFan

AirGoofy said:


> We did a 1 BR at SSR.  It was amazing.  We still do studio stays at WDW, which are nice.  We have enough points for 2 studio week stays a year, or a 1 BR week stay once a year.  So far, 2 stays are winning.



That's kind of how we're leaning - buying enough for 2 studio stays per year.  That, or doing a studio stay one year, banking whatever leftovers there may be, and doing a 1BR every other year.

The information is so overwhelming - feel like we're kinda in over our heads.  I'm just reading, reading, reading ...


----------



## BearcatsFan

helenk said:


> Thank you, I know we've seen the movies at the Allstar resorts and at the Beach Club, I was hoping they had them at SSR too.



I have the MUTS schedule for September as follows:
8:30 p.m. at High Rock Springs Pool

Sun:  Oliver & Company
Mon:  The Love Bug
Tue:  A Goofy Movie
Wed:  Viewer's Choice
Thu:  The Brave Little Toaster
Fri:  The Princess & The Frog
Sat:  Pocahontas

Don't know when you're going, but thought this may help.


----------



## AirGoofy

BearcatsFan said:


> That's kind of how we're leaning - buying enough for 2 studio stays per year.  That, or doing a studio stay one year, banking whatever leftovers there may be, and doing a 1BR every other year.
> 
> The information is so overwhelming - feel like we're kinda in over our heads.  I'm just reading, reading, reading ...



It is a lot, but you have many years to figure it out.  We are one of those wish we had found out about DVC sooner.


----------



## DannysMom

BearcatsFan said:
			
		

> That's kind of how we're leaning - buying enough for 2 studio stays per year.  That, or doing a studio stay one year, banking whatever leftovers there may be, and doing a 1BR every other year.
> 
> The information is so overwhelming - feel like we're kinda in over our heads.  I'm just reading, reading, reading ...






			
				AirGoofy said:
			
		

> It is a lot, but you have many years to figure it out.  We are one of those wish we had found out about DVC sooner.



If you still feel overwhelmed, it is still too soon to buy.  . Stick around the Purchasing DVC forum & read, read, read-- folks there can answer most any question you can think of or correct any misconceptions you might have.  There is no hurry.  No deadline.  DVC isn't going anywhere.  It will still be there when you are ready to buy.  If you rush into it however, it could be a very expensive mistake to have made.  Witness all the contracts available for resale, listed at crazy high prices.  They are all mistakes, often mistakes that were financed, and as such are not worth as much on the resale market as the outstanding loans on them.

I first did a DVC presentation at the MK in 2007.  So glad we did not buy then.  Kept learning & discovered the resale market.  Kept going to Disney & learning more about DVC when we returned home for 5 years.  We just bought resale this past summer.  Take your time, it is the only way to know if DVC truly is a good fit for you & your family.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## AirGoofy

DannysMom said:


> If you still feel overwhelmed, it is still too soon to buy.  . Stick around the Purchasing DVC forum & read, read, read-- folks there can answer most any question you can think of or correct any misconceptions you might have.  There is no hurry.  No deadline.  DVC isn't going anywhere.  It will still be there when you are ready to buy.  If you rush into it however, it could be a very expensive mistake to have made.  Witness all the contracts available for resale, listed at crazy high prices.  They are all mistakes, often mistakes that were financed, and as such are not worth as much on the resale market as the outstanding loans on them..



That is really good advice.  We originally purchased a resale contract in 2008 thru the sponsor on this forum.  We had been to Disney 3 consecutive years (one week long trip each year) and realized that we would keep returning every year because we enjoyed WDW so much.  So, we bought a small resale contract, then added through Disney (probably shouldn't have done that), and then another resale contract.  

Now, we own at SSR, BLT, and BWV and are very happy.  We have enough points, with banking/ borrowing, for 3 trips in one year, ever 3rd year, as long as we continue to stay in studios. 

The other advice I will offer is that I recommend not financing DVC.  After DVC purchase, you still have annual membership dues, and then theme park tickets and food at WDW.  I did the financing; however, after several months of payments, DVC became a burden.  And, I don't want my trips to WDW to be a burden.  So, we paid off the balance and then just saved and added on when the right size contract came along.


----------



## BearcatsFan

DannysMom said:


> If you still feel overwhelmed, it is still too soon to buy.  . Stick around the Purchasing DVC forum & read, read, read-- folks there can answer most any question you can think of or correct any misconceptions you might have.  There is no hurry.  No deadline.  DVC isn't going anywhere.  It will still be there when you are ready to buy.  If you rush into it however, it could be a very expensive mistake to have made.  Witness all the contracts available for resale, listed at crazy high prices.  They are all mistakes, often mistakes that were financed, and as such are not worth as much on the resale market as the outstanding loans on them.
> 
> I first did a DVC presentation at the MK in 2007.  So glad we did not buy then.  Kept learning & discovered the resale market.  Kept going to Disney & learning more about DVC when we returned home for 5 years.  We just bought resale this past summer.  Take your time, it is the only way to know if DVC truly is a good fit for you & your family.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.





AirGoofy said:


> That is really good advice.  We originally purchased a resale contract in 2008 thru the sponsor on this forum.  We had been to Disney 3 consecutive years (one week long trip each year) and realized that we would keep returning every year because we enjoyed WDW so much.  So, we bought a small resale contract, then added through Disney (probably shouldn't have done that), and then another resale contract.
> 
> Now, we own at SSR, BLT, and BWV and are very happy.  We have enough points, with banking/ borrowing, for 3 trips in one year, ever 3rd year, as long as we continue to stay in studios.
> 
> The other advice I will offer is that I recommend not financing DVC.  After DVC purchase, you still have annual membership dues, and then theme park tickets and food at WDW.  I did the financing; however, after several months of payments, DVC became a burden.  And, I don't want my trips to WDW to be a burden.  So, we paid off the balance and then just saved and added on when the right size contract came along.



Thank you both for the information and advice.  Much appreciated.  DH and I don't plan to go back to WDW until 2014, and we hope to have made a decision about DVC by then.  We truly did love SSR but don't want to rush into anything.  We've been looking over resale listings since the day we got back, and the prices are so different from direct sales through Disney it's just mind-blowing!


----------



## disneyfan4u

I would love to see some more recent pictures! We are going in December and would love to get pumped by looking at pictures. It always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Robin"D"

Hello,

We are owners of SSR, but this will be our 1st vist.
I am taking my Mom to WDW for Christmas [as she did for me many years ago...lol]
looking for recommdations on were to stay @ the resort. Or at least ask when I check in.

Looking forward to this visit....

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Robin"D";46280045 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> We are owners of SSR, but this will be our 1st vist.
> I am taking my Mom to WDW for Christmas [as she did for me many years ago...lol]
> looking for recommdations on were to stay @ the resort. Or at least ask when I check in.
> 
> Looking forward to this visit....
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"


SSR does, of course, decorate for Christmas.  Downtown Disney does, too.  However, there's nothing so spectacular about these decorations that it would change my personal thinking on which section I'd want to stay in.  For example, there's nothing that would make you say, "Oh, I really want to stay in the ABC section at Christmas, because that's where they put the XYZ Christmas display."  Although there are touches of Christmas all over the resort, most of the decorations are in and around the Carriage House.

Check out this FAQ I posted back on page 139, which has my thoughts on pros and cons for each section of the resort.


----------



## DizBub

disneyfan4u said:


> I would love to see some more recent pictures! We are going in December and would love to get pumped by looking at pictures. It always puts me in a good mood.




Try this link.  http://allears.net/acc/g_ss_refurb.htm  These are pictures of the new decor with the on-going refurb.  Since SSR is so huge I'm sure all the villas haven't been done yet.  If you like it ask for a refurbed room.


----------



## tjhsr

First day to check in on line SSR and F&W here we come that's the 3 DGC going with us


----------



## Breyean

I'm going to be staying for a couple of nights at SSR for the first time in November for the W&D 1/2 marathon. I'll be by myself for those nights, although I will be meeting up with family for a few days after the race. At that point I'll be moving VWL to join up with them.

My question is - since I'll be alone, and since the race is ay 10p on Saturday night, I'll be spending time in my room during the days trying to get acclimated to running at a time I'm usually asleep. What areas of the resort are best for less noise during the day? For example, I know at some resorts the main pool area is a hotbed of activity with music and games. I'd like to avoid that.

I don't know the resort at all. When I made the reservation months ago, I mentioned I was going to be doing the race and the CM said, You want to be near the main bus stop, since that's the only one where the 1/2 marathon buses stop.

That made sense to me, so she said she put me in the Springs area.

Is that a good choice? I'd actually be more willing to walk to a bus stop if it meant a more quiet area of the resort was further away, since she also said that area is by the main building and pool.

I'm hoping for suggestions from those of you with a lot more experience at this resort than I. Thanks.


----------



## disneyfan4u

DizBub said:


> Try this link.  http://allears.net/acc/g_ss_refurb.htm  These are pictures of the new decor with the on-going refurb.  Since SSR is so huge I'm sure all the villas haven't been done yet.  If you like it ask for a refurbed room.





Thank you!!!!


----------



## Robin"D"

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> SSR does, of course, decorate for Christmas.  Downtown Disney does, too.  However, there's nothing so spectacular about these decorations that it would change my personal thinking on which section I'd want to stay in.  For example, there's nothing that would make you say, "Oh, I really want to stay in the ABC section at Christmas, because that's where they put the XYZ Christmas display."  Although there are touches of Christmas all over the resort, most of the decorations are in and around the Carriage House.
> 
> Check out this FAQ I posted back on page 139, which has my thoughts on pros and cons for each section of the resort.



Were you on the Hawaiian Cruise?
Did you organize the luncheon @ Palo's ?


Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## mrstomrice

Breyean said:


> I'm going to be staying for a couple of nights at SSR for the first time in November for the W&D 1/2 marathon. I'll be by myself for those nights, although I will be meeting up with family for a few days after the race. At that point I'll be moving VWL to join up with them.
> 
> My question is - since I'll be alone, and since the race is ay 10p on Saturday night, I'll be spending time in my room during the days trying to get acclimated to running at a time I'm usually asleep. What areas of the resort are best for less noise during the day? For example, I know at some resorts the main pool area is a hotbed of activity with music and games. I'd like to avoid that.
> 
> I don't know the resort at all. When I made the reservation months ago, I mentioned I was going to be doing the race and the CM said, You want to be near the main bus stop, since that's the only one where the 1/2 marathon buses stop.
> 
> That made sense to me, so she said she put me in the Springs area.
> 
> Is that a good choice? I'd actually be more willing to walk to a bus stop if it meant a more quiet area of the resort was further away, since she also said that area is by the main building and pool.
> 
> I'm hoping for suggestions from those of you with a lot more experience at this resort than I. Thanks.



We stayed in Springs in August. I have never stayed in a quieter resort! We were on the 2nd floor. I never heard noise from the other rooms or from the hallway area. It was nice because we were at the closest access door to the bus stop and we were near Artists Pallate.


----------



## vellamint

Planning our first trip to SSR and since it will basically just be me and hubby for most of the week I was wondering which section is best to be close to a bar....and if any of those sections could be a DTD view OR close to the walking path to DTD.

Thanks ... I HAVE read all 150 pages but my head is spinning right now....


----------



## meggiebeth

vellamint said:
			
		

> Planning our first trip to SSR and since it will basically just be me and hubby for most of the week I was wondering which section is best to be close to a bar....and if any of those sections could be a DTD view OR close to the walking path to DTD.
> 
> Thanks ... I HAVE read all 150 pages but my head is spinning right now....



The Springs is the section closest to the main pool which has a bar, and also to the two onsite restaurants. 
Congress park is the closest to downtown Disney where there are an abundance of bars.
If you would like a downtown Disney view call the resort up a week in advance and request that. I find this is the way you are most likely to get your request.


----------



## meggiebeth

Breyean said:
			
		

> I'm going to be staying for a couple of nights at SSR for the first time in November for the W&D 1/2 marathon. I'll be by myself for those nights, although I will be meeting up with family for a few days after the race. At that point I'll be moving VWL to join up with them.
> 
> My question is - since I'll be alone, and since the race is ay 10p on Saturday night, I'll be spending time in my room during the days trying to get acclimated to running at a time I'm usually asleep. What areas of the resort are best for less noise during the day? For example, I know at some resorts the main pool area is a hotbed of activity with music and games. I'd like to avoid that.
> 
> I don't know the resort at all. When I made the reservation months ago, I mentioned I was going to be doing the race and the CM said, You want to be near the main bus stop, since that's the only one where the 1/2 marathon buses stop.
> 
> That made sense to me, so she said she put me in the Springs area.
> 
> Is that a good choice? I'd actually be more willing to walk to a bus stop if it meant a more quiet area of the resort was further away, since she also said that area is by the main building and pool.
> 
> I'm hoping for suggestions from those of you with a lot more experience at this resort than I. Thanks.



We stayed in the Springs and it was the perfect area to stay. You are close to all the main facilities and the main pool.
With regards to noise, SSR is extremely quiet. The only noise we could hear was occasionally the lake near our villa- trickling water from the fountain


----------



## DisneyDetective

It always amazes me how quiet the resort is and yet there must be lots of people staying. We usually stay at Congress Park and you can only really hear the buses go by or the maintenance staff on their,buggies.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I'm impressed with how quiet SSR is, too.  On one trip, we were assigned to the Paddock building that's directly across from the Reedy Creek Fire Department.  As we were carrying in our luggage, the fire trucks left on a call with sirens blaring.  I said, "Oh my God, we're going to regret this room assignment."  Nope.  Never heard it again.

On another stay, our balcony was very close to the Paddock Pool.  (This was after the refurbishment.)  I thought for sure we'd hear the pool noises.  Nope.  Only when we were on the balcony.

In the Springs, once, we were on a corner room right next to Broadway, and therefore the buses.  I thought we'd hear them.  Nope.

As with every resort, you'll occasionally hear excited kids making noise walking to/from their room in the hallway, or someone "bumping" around in an adjacent villa.  That would be the case in any building, though.

With all of that said, the sections that will be the most quiet are probably Congress Park, Carousel, and the farthest buildings in Grandstand.  Congress Park has a quiet pool which might have the possibility of generating some noise, but it's set back a little bit from the rooms.  Carousel is somewhat close to Vacation Club Drive, but not so much so that I think you'd hear a lot of traffic noise.  The Grandstand buildings on the golf course probably don't have much noise, either, except for the occasional golf ball smashing a car window.   The other two buildings in Grandstand, though, are very close to the pool and water play area.  One building (the one closest to the bus stop) has the balconies facing the pool, the other (to your left as you walk from the Carriage House) has the balconies facing the woods and away from the pool.


----------



## jjj444

I have read through this entire thread and still need help!!! We leave in 16 days and still need help with what section to stay in??? I have it narrowed down to Springs or Paddock.  2 adults, 7 year old and 4 year old with a car so bus stops mean nothing.  Want to be close to the action, by the pool, nice view and am leaning towards paddock just for the pool.  Really can't decide, please help


----------



## vicki_c

jjj444 said:
			
		

> I have read through this entire thread and still need help!!! We leave in 16 days and still need help with what section to stay in??? I have it narrowed down to Springs or Paddock.  2 adults, 7 year old and 4 year old with a car so bus stops mean nothing.  Want to be close to the action, by the pool, nice view and am leaning towards paddock just for the pool.  Really can't decide, please help



We haven't seen the new pool yet at Paddocks, but we really prefer the Springs because its so close to Artists Palette, the Community Hall, and the pool.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jjj444 said:


> I have read through this entire thread and still need help!!! We leave in 16 days and still need help with what section to stay in??? I have it narrowed down to Springs or Paddock.  2 adults, 7 year old and 4 year old with a car so bus stops mean nothing.  Want to be close to the action, by the pool, nice view and am leaning towards paddock just for the pool.  Really can't decide, please help


I would recommend the Paddock because of the kid's play area at that pool.


----------



## Blondie1973

Does anyone know if there are any local pizza places that deliver to the Saratoga Springs resorts? We're having a large party there and we're doing a pizza night. If you happen to know if they have a GF menu, all the better, but I can do that research if you have names. 

TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I'm pretty sure Flippers delivers to SSR.  They're right down the street at the Crossroads Shopping Center.  http://www.flipperspizzeria.com/


----------



## helenk

We are currently at Saratoga Springs, I had requested the Grandstands and to be by the pool, and I got both requests.
We are in room 8530, we are close to The Springs, our building is the closest of the Grandstand buildings to the Springs. The pool is just a few steps away, and the bus stop is not far either. By the way the bus transportation so far has been very good.
The resort is so peaceful, we are really enjoying our stay.
We've eaten twice at Artist Palette, there is not a big selection what we've eaten so far has been good but I do wish they had hamburgers on the menu.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

helenk said:


> We've eaten twice at Artist Palette, there is not a big selection what we've eaten so far has been good but I do wish they had hamburgers on the menu.


There are burgers at the Paddock Pool Grill.  There's also a burger on the menu at the Turf Club.

Glad you're enjoying the resort.  Wish I was there, too.


----------



## Blondie1973

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I'm pretty sure Flippers delivers to SSR.  They're right down the street at the Crossroads Shopping Center.  http://www.flipperspizzeria.com/



THanks!


----------



## helenk

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are burgers at the Paddock Pool Grill.  There's also a burger on the menu at the Turf Club.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the resort.  Wish I was there, too.



Thanks, we just checked out the menu at Paddocks, I think we may go over there for dinner and swim in the pool over there. 
 We are travelling with my 4 year old grand-daughter who wanted a hamburger for dinner the other night.  I had thought of the Turf club but did not want to do a sit down meal as she was a bit cranky.
..


----------



## jjj444

Just called and requested Paddock section with a room looking at bridge by pool.  Hope I made the right choice!! Has the paddock section been refurbished??


----------



## meggiebeth

Hello- just wondered if anyone had any photos of Christmas at SSR? I have seen loads of the other resorts but haven't found any of SSR!


----------



## Pinkocto

They don't go all out with the Christmas decorations at SSR like at some of the resorts.  It's basically just accents here and there.


----------



## meggiebeth

Pinkocto said:
			
		

> They don't go all out with the Christmas decorations at SSR like at some of the resorts.  It's basically just accents here and there.



Thanks so much! So do they even have a Christmas tree?


----------



## tomandrobin

meggiebeth said:


> Thanks so much! So do they even have a Christmas tree?



Yes, in the main lobby, it will be located on the left hand side, just in front of the Concierge desk.


----------



## tomandrobin

helenk said:


> Thanks, we just checked out the menu at Paddocks, I think we may go over there for dinner and swim in the pool over there.
> We are travelling with my 4 year old grand-daughter who wanted a hamburger for dinner the other night.  I had thought of the Turf club but did not want to do a sit down meal as she was a bit cranky.
> ..



The big difference between the two Quick Service Restaurants.....The Paddock has a grill, Artist Palate does not. That is why AP does not serve burgers, but panini sandwiches and flat breads.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jjj444 said:


> Just called and requested Paddock section with a room looking at bridge by pool.  Hope I made the right choice!! Has the paddock section been refurbished??



No, they haven't started Paddock refubs  yet. Congress Park and Springs are the first two sections being done.


----------



## Pinkocto

meggiebeth said:


> Thanks so much! So do they even have a Christmas tree?



I must have deleted that picture since it was blurry. It was a big tree though. Very pretty.


----------



## karebear06

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> No, they haven't started Paddock refubs  yet. Congress Park and Springs are the first two sections being done.



We are wanting to request the Springs section. Do you know if the majority of the refurb in that area will be done by the end of October?


----------



## DisneyDetective

When we were there during the summer they were about halfway through the outside washing, I read on another website that the refurb of the Springs area should be completed by 09/21/2012.


----------



## SantaRay

We're planning a stay at SSR in December. One of our party will be renting a scooter for getting around. Do all of the buildings have elevators or will we need to request a ground floor room?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SantaRay said:
			
		

> We're planning a stay at SSR in December. One of our party will be renting a scooter for getting around. Do all of the buildings have elevators or will we need to request a ground floor room?



All the buildings have elevators  I use a scooter myself and stay at SSR.


----------



## ChrisRuns

Beast2Prince said:


> Myself and a friend are going down in January for our first half marathon. Our plan was to stay at OKW since they offer 2 beds. However, their studios are apparently all booked for that weekend. The only thing available was SSR, so that's what we took. Unfortunetely, this means one of us will be sleeping on the pullout bed. Can anyone tell me how comfortable (or uncomfortable) these are? The last thing either of us needs before running 13 miles is a bad night's sleep and waking up sore. Hopefully they're not as bad as I'm thinking.





I'm sure someone else has said this (I haven't gotten all the way through the thread yet - 152 pages is a lot!) but you may end up getting minimal sleep the night before the half. For Disney you have to be up ridiculously early to get in your corral - the latest I've woken up for a Disney race when staying on property is 3:30 and that was cutting it close. Add in pre-race jitters/excitement and you're looking at a few hours of sleep at most.

That being said, there's a ton of pixie dust all over the course so you won't notice your tiredness until after you get back to the resort. Good luck training and congrats on your first half!


----------



## KLEONARD

A few photos from last week's trip. They took two gators from the lake. They were at the Paddocks end of the bridge on the south side, in the mud and weeds.


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear SSR Owners and Lovers

I am renting from you kind folks 10/23 for 10 days. Before you all laugh at my question, let me tell you that I am Asperger's. I would like a quiet pool, and have the laundry close. I would like to stay somewhere quiet-is there a specific building or area I could request? I realize not to expect quiet at Disney. But just a little bit might help. A few hours dispersed in the day help a long way. 

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

yankeepenny said:
			
		

> Dear SSR Owners and Lovers
> 
> I am renting from you kind folks 10/23 for 10 days. Before you all laugh at my question, let me tell you that I am Asperger's. I would like a quiet pool, and have the laundry close. I would like to stay somewhere quiet-is there a specific building or area I could request? I realize not to expect quiet at Disney. But just a little bit might help. A few hours dispersed in the day help a long way.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.



Hello. I am not sure what kind of person would laugh. I certainly have not encountered such on the disboards. I like quiet time myself in the day for similar reasons. I usually go for the Paddocks or the Springs to stay in. I find them very quiet buildings at night for sleep. the Paddock pool and Springs Pools are busy though so I just use my scooter to hunt around for a quiet spot maybe at the grandstand or congress park. I find all the laundries quiet like the one near the town hall or the paddocks. I like the quiet pace of SSR. Most people are in the parks in PM so it has a nice laid back feel!


----------



## DisneyDetective

yankeepenny said:


> Dear SSR Owners and Lovers
> 
> I am renting from you kind folks 10/23 for 10 days. Before you all laugh at my question, let me tell you that I am Asperger's. I would like a quiet pool, and have the laundry close. I would like to stay somewhere quiet-is there a specific building or area I could request? I realize not to expect quiet at Disney. But just a little bit might help. A few hours dispersed in the day help a long way.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.



Hi there, that's an important decision on where to stay at a resort. The luxury of Saratoga Springs is that it is a quiet resort in general. However we enjoy just relaxing and reading books or just doing nothing in general. We always stay at the Congress Park area as it has a quiet pool which is never busy and has plenty of tables, chairs and beds and offers lovely views overlooking Downtown Disney. Plus nice walks to Downtown Disney too which only takes about 10-15 mins.
As Paula Sedley Burke posted, most residents are away to the parks during the day so the whole resort seems empty.


----------



## DannysMom

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.

I agree that the whole resort feels very quiet.  If it is a quiet pool you are looking for, I would stay away from the two feature pools, the High Rock Springs pool & the Paddock pool.  Have you checked out the first page of this thread yet?  There is a super helpful map, as well as a list of pros & cons to the various sections of the resort.  That should help a whole lot in getting the lay of the land.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

yankeepenny said:


> Dear SSR Owners and Lovers
> 
> I am renting from you kind folks 10/23 for 10 days. Before you all laugh at my question, let me tell you that I am Asperger's. I would like a quiet pool, and have the laundry close. I would like to stay somewhere quiet-is there a specific building or area I could request? I realize not to expect quiet at Disney. But just a little bit might help. A few hours dispersed in the day help a long way.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.


What size room are you staying in?  Studios do not have laundry machines, but all the larger villas do.

If you're in a studio, you'll find a laundry room at each pool (except the Tree House Villas pool).  The quietest of the pools is probably Congress Park, followed by Grandstand.


----------



## AirGoofy

KLEONARD said:


> A few photos from last week's trip. They took two gators from the lake. They were at the Paddocks end of the bridge on the south side, in the mud and weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Awesome gator photo.


----------



## DannysMom

Indeed cool gator shot.  Sh how big was that one?  With nothing as a size reference in the picture it is hard to guess the size.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## rentayenta

Gators.  Yeah, I know it's Florida.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Great photos Kevin!!


----------



## yankeepenny

I am in a studio. 

Thank you for the help and suggestions. I have been reading thru the thread, and have  a map, but wanted some input from all of you. Thank you . 

Sometimes, just some very quiet time is very good for a soul. I just know my stay here will be great.


----------



## KLEONARD

DannysMom, 

I am guessing the gator was 4 or 5 feet, nose to tail.
Here is a better shot of the head.


----------



## kimpossible

Anyone been to the spa lately.  I have only been to the resort once, but DH and I are going soon.  DH will be at a conference so i will have some time alone.  Thinking of filling it with some spa time.  Can you use the sauna/steam room without treatments or does its use only come with treatments. Also, how us the locker room.  He will be in meetings until noon the day we check out.  This might be the perfect time to use the facilities.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kimpossible said:


> Anyone been to the spa lately.  I have only been to the resort once, but DH and I are going soon.  DH will be at a conference so i will have some time alone.  Thinking of filling it with some spa time.  Can you use the sauna/steam room without treatments or does its use only come with treatments. Also, how us the locker room.  He will be in meetings until noon the day we check out.  This might be the perfect time to use the facilities.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


It was so nice when the locker rooms, sauna/steam rooms were a DVC perk and you could use them for free while staying at the resort.  Access to these facilities is included with a treatment, but you don't necessarily need to pay for a treatment to use them.  You can also purchase a day pass for $15 per person per day ($12 for DVC).  There's also a weekly rate, but I'm afraid I don't remember how much that is.


----------



## kimpossible

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> It was so nice when the locker rooms, sauna/steam rooms were a DVC perk and you could use them for free while staying at the resort.  Access to these facilities is included with a treatment, but you don't necessarily need to pay for a treatment to use them.  You can also purchase a day pass for $15 per person per day ($12 for DVC).  There's also a weekly rate, but I'm afraid I don't remember how much that is.



Is there somewhere else you can shower and change if you are there for the day before flying home?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kimpossible said:


> Is there somewhere else you can shower and change if you are there for the day before flying home?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes, there is a nice shower and small locker area in the pool restrooms, under the stairs that lead up to the spa.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Hi! My name is DCLaholic-mom and I am a DVC newbie. My "home" is SSR. I currently speak DCL lingo so looking thru all of the the DIScussions have been hard for me today (I admit that I keep sneaking back to the DCL boards for comfort). I am glad I found this thread and I will be going back and reading EVERYTHING. Happy to have met y'all.


----------



## Doug7856

Welcome home DCLaholic-mom!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Hi! My name is DCLaholic-mom and I am a DVC newbie. My "home" is SSR. I currently speak DCL lingo so looking thru all of the the DIScussions have been hard for me today (I admit that I keep sneaking back to the DCL boards for comfort). I am glad I found this thread and I will be going back and reading EVERYTHING. Happy to have met y'all.


Welcome home!  Don't worry, we don't bite.  And the good thing about DVC is that the resorts are guaranteed to never give you sea sickness.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Thanks, but I have to say - you have a weird one on your hands now - I never got sea sick, what little rocking I did feel was more relaxing than anything.  

Thanks for the opportunity to spend hours and hours and more hours going back to thread 1 and reading all the way thru thread 2. Hopefully I will learn a lot (including this whole point thing). I am very excited but nervous.


----------



## mommym

My husband and I are planning a get-away sans-teenagers in 30 days and I need the experts help on making a room request.  I should give a little back-story to help you understand why I am giving my room request so much thought.  My husband is a wonderful, fun-loving man who just doesn't "get' Disney.  I inherited a small sum of money from money from my dear Godfather shortly before bringing our then-toddlers to WDW and as we were at DTD watching SSR being built across the water I thought to myself "what better way to remember my Godfather than to use part of this money he left me for a lifetime of memories."  I told my husband then and there I was buying into DVC and he never batted an eye or protested, even though I know he thought I was completely being impulsive.  Since then, we have enjoyed almost yearly visits with our 2 sons, now almost 15 and 17.  While he enjoys our visits, it's really not his "thing" and he will spend a few hours with us at the parks being a good sport-going on the bigger thrill rides with my boys since I am a chicken, and then returns early to our resort to delve into the pile of books he has brought along.  The last few years he has "begged off" and it's just been me and the boys, or me by myself for some blessed time alone.  Don't get me wrong, this man would walk over hot coals for me, and we take wonderful yearly family vacations elsewhere-he just doesn't get the Disney appeal.  Lately, is has become increasingly difficult to get away during the school year for our boys.  I am looking forward a couple of years when we have an empty nest and we will be vacationing alone more often.  I want my husband to embrace DVC for the things it offers OUTSIDE of the parks. We are going to MVMCP and will spend another day or two at the parks, but the rest or our time will be dedicated to our resort and what it has to offer. He is an avid golfer-one of the reasons I gravitated toward SSR to begin with-and I want this trip to highlight what  he loves -serene, peaceful settings-gets up before the sun to have a quiet cup of coffee in peace, a well outfitted health club and good running paths, a place to lounge with a good novel, playing pool, and having a pint at the pub after a round of golf.  Can you imagine a better fit than SSR?  I really want to knock his socks off with this visit to see that aspect of SSR.  I think the Grandstand section is PERFECT.  I have stayed myself in building 8501-8836 and loved the proximity to the CH and the golf course view but I am curious about buildings 9101-9436 and 9501-9836 since they may give us an even more "golf resort" experience.  Here are my questions:  
 **Does the water/lake overlooking units 9501-9836 have a fountain?  Would we have any bus/traffic noise? I would love complete golf course views if I could and a fountain would be a wonderful feature while sitting on the patio.
**For units 9101-9436, can you avoid the parking lot to get on walking path toward carriage house or it just cart paths for the golf course?  I would love to avoid always having to walk through the parking lot.  We are not adverse to walking and I anticipate walking either all the way to DTD or taking boat from behind Carriage house.
**In general, how frequently do boats go to DTD?  On my last solo stay in Grandstand building 8500 I had to wait for a looonnng time-don't get me wrong, I was not in a huge hurry-but it was COLD.  Possibly we would be walking more often and would then want to consider building 8500 if boats are few are far between.  
Considering what I have written, any other considerations would be greatly appreciated.  I have never spent this much time considering a room request.  My motto is normally "you get what you get and you don't pitch a fit" (unless in cases of cleanliness or just an outright awful situation) but I do want to make a lasting impression that could potentially affect my husband's willingness to embrace DVC as I have.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## DISNEYDUET

11 DAYS 11 DAY 11 DAYS!!!!!!!  I am so excited to be going back and even more excited to be bringing my DBF. This will be his first time staying on property and his first trip back to WDW in 15 yrs!


----------



## Jenbabe411

mommym said:


> My husband and I are planning a get-away sans-teenagers in 30 days and I need the experts help on making a room request.  I should give a little back-story to help you understand why I am giving my room request so much thought.  My husband is a wonderful, fun-loving man who just doesn't "get' Disney.  I inherited a small sum of money from money from my dear Godfather shortly before bringing our then-toddlers to WDW and as we were at DTD watching SSR being built across the water I thought to myself "what better way to remember my Godfather than to use part of this money he left me for a lifetime of memories."  I told my husband then and there I was buying into DVC and he never batted an eye or protested, even though I know he thought I was completely being impulsive.  Since then, we have enjoyed almost yearly visits with our 2 sons, now almost 15 and 17.  While he enjoys our visits, it's really not his "thing" and he will spend a few hours with us at the parks being a good sport-going on the bigger thrill rides with my boys since I am a chicken, and then returns early to our resort to delve into the pile of books he has brought along.  The last few years he has "begged off" and it's just been me and the boys, or me by myself for some blessed time alone.  Don't get me wrong, this man would walk over hot coals for me, and we take wonderful yearly family vacations elsewhere-he just doesn't get the Disney appeal.  Lately, is has become increasingly difficult to get away during the school year for our boys.  I am looking forward a couple of years when we have an empty nest and we will be vacationing alone more often.  I want my husband to embrace DVC for the things it offers OUTSIDE of the parks. We are going to MVMCP and will spend another day or two at the parks, but the rest or our time will be dedicated to our resort and what it has to offer. He is an avid golfer-one of the reasons I gravitated toward SSR to begin with-and I want this trip to highlight what  he loves -serene, peaceful settings-gets up before the sun to have a quiet cup of coffee in peace, a well outfitted health club and good running paths, a place to lounge with a good novel, playing pool, and having a pint at the pub after a round of golf.  Can you imagine a better fit than SSR?  I really want to knock his socks off with this visit to see that aspect of SSR.  I think the Grandstand section is PERFECT.  I have stayed myself in building 8501-8836 and loved the proximity to the CH and the golf course view but I am curious about buildings 9101-9436 and 9501-9836 since they may give us an even more "golf resort" experience.  Here are my questions:
> **Does the water/lake overlooking units 9501-9836 have a fountain?  Would we have any bus/traffic noise? I would love complete golf course views if I could and a fountain would be a wonderful feature while sitting on the patio.
> **For units 9101-9436, can you avoid the parking lot to get on walking path toward carriage house or it just cart paths for the golf course?  I would love to avoid always having to walk through the parking lot.  We are not adverse to walking and I anticipate walking either all the way to DTD or taking boat from behind Carriage house.
> **In general, how frequently do boats go to DTD?  On my last solo stay in Grandstand building 8500 I had to wait for a looonnng time-don't get me wrong, I was not in a huge hurry-but it was COLD.  Possibly we would be walking more often and would then want to consider building 8500 if boats are few are far between.
> Considering what I have written, any other considerations would be greatly appreciated.  I have never spent this much time considering a room request.  My motto is normally "you get what you get and you don't pitch a fit" (unless in cases of cleanliness or just an outright awful situation) but I do want to make a lasting impression that could potentially affect my husband's willingness to embrace DVC as I have.  Thanks everyone!





You may want to paragraph that out so people can better read and answer your questions.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mommym said:


> **Does the water/lake overlooking units 9501-9836 have a fountain?  Would we have any bus/traffic noise? I would love complete golf course views if I could and a fountain would be a wonderful feature while sitting on the patio.


Yes, there is a fountain in that lake.  It looks like a beautiful view of the lake, fountain, and golf course.






As to the traffic noises, you will have a line of sight to Vacation Club Drive.  (You'll notice there are gaps in the trees.)  I don't think the noise would be very bad, though, because it looks like it's a way off.  I've never stayed in the building, I'm just judging from the Google Map.  I also can't remember ever hearing the street noises while waiting at the Grandstand bus stop, which is about the same distance from Vacation Club Drive as that building.








mommym said:


> **For units 9101-9436, can you avoid the parking lot to get on walking path toward carriage house or it just cart paths for the golf course?  I would love to avoid always having to walk through the parking lot.  We are not adverse to walking and I anticipate walking either all the way to DTD or taking boat from behind Carriage house.



You don't have to walk _"through"_ the parking lot, but the only path that connects that building to the Carriage House is a sidewalk that goes around the perimeter of the parking lot.  To be honest, though, we usually cut off the corner and made a straight line through the parking lot to both the bus stop and the path by the pool that leads up to the Carriage House.

Another option would be to take the path to the THV, then pick up the path that goes across the river and into the DTD parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  Of course, you're just trading the SSR parking lot for the DTD parking lot.



mommym said:


> **In general, how frequently do boats go to DTD?  On my last solo stay in Grandstand building 8500 I had to wait for a looonnng time-don't get me wrong, I was not in a huge hurry-but it was COLD.  Possibly we would be walking more often and would then want to consider building 8500 if boats are few are far between.



I'm not sure what the official schedule is for boats, but it seems to me that there are usually two boats on the route, and that one departs every 20-30 minutes.  Note that the boat route is DTD->SSR->THV->SSR->DTD.  In other words, the boat stops at the Carriage House dock both before and after going to the Tree Houses.  (This allows guests in the THV to use the boats to travel in both directions within the resort without having to go to DTD.)  It also means that a boat leaving the dock to go to the THV may be the same boat that comes back a few minutes later to go to DTD.


----------



## mommym

Awesome BirdsofPreyDave-exactly the information I was looking for and that aerial view helps immensely!  Thanks for all of the hard work you have done for us SSR lovers!


----------



## KLEONARD

"the bridge" from first week in October. It was hot, in the 90's and humid.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Can anyone tell me about golf at SSR? DBF is a HUGH golfer and we will be taking a day to golf. Can we rent clubs there? (too much of a pain to travel with ours) How's the course?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DISNEYDUET said:


> Can anyone tell me about golf at SSR? DBF is a HUGH golfer and we will be taking a day to golf. Can we rent clubs there? (too much of a pain to travel with ours) How's the course?


Club rentals are $45, $15 for a partial set, and free to juniors.  They have both Titleist and Cobra to chose from.  Rental is free to resort guests if you pay a non-discounted greens fee.  I guess you'd need to do the math to figure out if the DVC discount on the greens fee or the free clubs would net you the best deal.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

"The bridge?"  IS there something special about the bridge? (I like history)  I was just wondering why it is in quotes?  Beautiful picture by the way.


----------



## disneyfan4u

Has anyone ever used the Spa?  Is there a place to go for prices? I would love to plan ahead but can't find anything on the spa.


----------



## vicki_c

disneyfan4u said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used the Spa?  Is there a place to go for prices? I would love to plan ahead but can't find anything on the spa.



It's currently owned by Nikki Bryant, www.relaxedyet.com, but I understand it is changing to Disney owned soon.


----------



## yankeepenny

I will be at SSR Thursday night. My first DV rental. I am planning on using the spa. I will let you all know. 

I need a neck and scalp massage, and goodness knows what else.


----------



## Junebugwv

When we were at SSR in August, the gated-area into SSR from DVC Way was closed for construction.  Does anyone know if it is open now? We are headed there in a few days and I need to give directions to family meeting us there.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Club rentals are $45, $15 for a partial set, and free to juniors.  They have both Titleist and Cobra to chose from.  Rental is free to resort guests if you pay a non-discounted greens fee.  I guess you'd need to do the math to figure out if the DVC discount on the greens fee or the free clubs would net you the best deal.



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## KLEONARD

DCLaholic-mom said:


> "The bridge?"  IS there something special about the bridge? (I like history)  I was just wondering why it is in quotes?  Beautiful picture by the way.



Thank you. I always take bridge  photos when I visit SSR. I personally think of the bridge as the icon of SSR. Sort of like the castle at MK or spaceship earth at EPCOT.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Question: (I am only on pg 24 of the thread so excuse my stupidity) What are people saying when they talk about, "lock off" and "dedicated."


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

KLeonard - Is the bridge hard to find? I love bridges for some reason. I do not like driving on some of them, but they are pretty to look at. May I have permission to copy your picture?


----------



## CRobin

DCLaholic-mom said:
			
		

> Question: (I am only on pg 24 of the thread so excuse my stupidity) What are people saying when they talk about, "lock off" and "dedicated."



A lock-off is a studio connected to a one bedroom via an inside connecting door.  There are 2 entrances to the units.

A dedicated is a 2 bedroom with one entrance.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mommym

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Club rentals are $45, $15 for a partial set, and free to juniors.  They have both Titleist and Cobra to chose from.  Rental is free to resort guests if you pay a non-discounted greens fee.  I guess you'd need to do the math to figure out if the DVC discount on the greens fee or the free clubs would net you the best deal.



How about if one just wants to use the driving range?  I know a bucket of balls is $7.  My husband is convinced that they will have pro shop "demos" like many of the courses he is used.  I am thinking Disney is a little different in that they are not so much into providing the use of demo clubs that they hope will lead to sales as much as more traditional golf course pro shops. Would the driving range use fall into the $15 partial set you cited above?


----------



## KLEONARD

DCLaholic-mom said:


> KLeonard - Is the bridge hard to find? I love bridges for some reason. I do not like driving on some of them, but they are pretty to look at. May I have permission to copy your picture?



The bridge connects the Springs (check-in and one of the feature pools) with the Paddocks (the other feature pool). The bridge is pretty much in the middle of the resort. I do not put restrictions on my photos, you may copy if you wish.


----------



## AirGoofy

KLEONARD said:


> The bridge connects the Springs (check-in and one of the feature pools) with the Paddocks (the other feature pool). The bridge is pretty much in the middle of the resort. I do not put restrictions on my photos, you may copy if you wish.



We had a 1 BR in that building closest to the bridge and our balcony overlooked the lake and bridge.  It was a great view to wake up to in the morning.  That was before the new pool was built.  DW wants to stay in Paddock again for new pool.  I want to stay in CP for DTD view/ walk.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

AirGoofy said:


> I want to stay in CP for DTD view/ walk.



 Great during the day but even better at night with the lights!  Quiet pool/grill near by!  We love Congress Park, DTD view!


----------



## allymouse

Question about online check in requests.

There is no option to choose the Spings, but there is an option for all other sections. There is "near the Carriage House." Would this be my choice for Springs?


Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

AirGoofy said:


> We had a 1 BR in that building closest to the bridge and our balcony overlooked the lake and bridge.  It was a great view to wake up to in the morning.  That was before the new pool was built.  DW wants to stay in Paddock again for new pool.  I want to stay in CP for DTD view/ walk.


I think we all know how that works.  Enjoy the Paddock.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

allymouse said:
			
		

> Question about online check in requests.
> 
> There is no option to choose the Spings, but there is an option for all other sections. There is "near the Carriage House." Would this be my choice for Springs?
> 
> Thanks!



Could they be doing a refurb which is why it does not appear? Or have they finished The Springs?


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I think we all know how that works.  Enjoy the Paddock.



  Yuuup!  Which isn't a bad thing because I liked the section even before the added pool, but wanted to try CP for something new.  What, I got 41 more years for a chance to stay there?


----------



## allymouse

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Could they be doing a refurb which is why it does not appear? Or have they finished The Springs?



I was under the impression it was complete.

Backstory:

I am renting points (first time, yay!) and I sent my request to the broker to pass on to my member. I have no idea if the member will actually email DVC.

So I figured I would do online check in as well just to make sure the request gets in. But I can't actually WRITE the request, I check off two boxes. 

Wonder if I am better off not doing online check in and just talking to the person who checks me in. I was thinking I could send a fax with the request a few days before we check in.

Thoughts?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

allymouse said:
			
		

> I was under the impression it was complete.
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I am renting points (first time, yay!) and I sent my request to the broker to pass on to my member. I have no idea if the member will actually email DVC.
> 
> So I figured I would do online check in as well just to make sure the request gets in. But I can't actually WRITE the request, I check off two boxes.
> 
> Wonder if I am better off not doing online check in and just talking to the person who checks me in. I was thinking I could send a fax with the request a few days before we check in.
> 
> Thoughts?



We do not do online check in anymore actually. I would wait and do it at the desk. The queue for the online is now sometimes longer! Hope you get your request. The springs is nice. We have always got the block we wanted.


----------



## kritter

Anyone ever been in a Grand Villa?

I have one in a few weeks..TIA!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

A few more weeks and we'll be in our treehouse villa! I can't wait. We are renting a car so of complaints, that one we solved. We don't mind walking and because we are DVC members, we feel we don't have to rush around, so the long walks to Artist Palette or to the main pool won't bother us. Plus, it gives us a chance to really enjoy the resort. When we stayed there last (SSR, Grandstand) my daughter was 1 and woke up very fussy so we would go on 6am walks around the resort! She's 5 now--how time flies--especially when you are on vacation!


----------



## BlakeNJ

allymouse said:
			
		

> I was under the impression it was complete.
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I am renting points (first time, yay!) and I sent my request to the broker to pass on to my member. I have no idea if the member will actually email DVC.
> 
> So I figured I would do online check in as well just to make sure the request gets in. But I can't actually WRITE the request, I check off two boxes.
> 
> Wonder if I am better off not doing online check in and just talking to the person who checks me in. I was thinking I could send a fax with the request a few days before we check in.
> 
> Thoughts?



I would not do online checkin. The few times I have done this, we've wanted to change our room location, which takes time, so it defeats the purpose. With little options to choose from, I can never get close to the area/room location I would like. I say skip it, hope your DVC member emails and if it isn't what you'd like, ask what's available when you arrive. they are very good with trying to accommodate.


----------



## bochnikm

My wife and I are heading down in a couple of weeks for our first time stay at our home resort! We requested and hope to stay in Congress Park section. Thanks everyone for all the information on this thread!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

bochnikm said:
			
		

> My wife and I are heading down in a couple of weeks for our first time stay at our home resort! We requested and hope to stay in Congress Park section. Thanks everyone for all the information on this thread!



Have a great time!


----------



## jtheodore

Looking into buying at Saratoga Springs. Is there long lines for the buses since it has the most rooms available? If I were to try to book a treehouse villa 11 months out consistently would I have a problem? Appreciate any help with this thank you.


----------



## meggiebeth

bochnikm said:
			
		

> My wife and I are heading down in a couple of weeks for our first time stay at our home resort! We requested and hope to stay in Congress Park section. Thanks everyone for all the information on this thread!



Congress Park is a great section! I'm sure they will grant it, they try so hard to! Have a great trip! And say hi to SSR from me!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jtheodore said:
			
		

> Looking into buying at Saratoga Springs. Is there long lines for the buses since it has the most rooms available? If I were to try to book a treehouse villa 11 months out consistently would I have a problem? Appreciate any help with this thank you.



Hello. We have never had an issue with the buses and we have stayed in different blocks. I cannot comment on the villas as we have never tried. SSR in our view is a super resort. If I can help in any other way let me know.


----------



## AirGoofy

jtheodore said:


> Looking into buying at Saratoga Springs. Is there long lines for the buses since it has the most rooms available? If I were to try to book a treehouse villa 11 months out consistently would I have a problem? Appreciate any help with this thank you.



The times we have been, there were not long lines for buses.  There were some buses that were filled once we left the last stop (Springs).  As for THV, i don't know.  But at 11 months, while there are limited numbers, that is one of the perks of ownning at SSR, able to book the THV that far out.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jtheodore said:


> Looking into buying at Saratoga Springs. Is there long lines for the buses since it has the most rooms available? If I were to try to book a treehouse villa 11 months out consistently would I have a problem? Appreciate any help with this thank you.


As others have said, lines for buses usually aren't bad at SSR.  During very busy times of year, you may experience some standing-room-only buses at the Springs.  This is typically only during the "rush hours" when everyone is heading to the parks at the same time.

Coming back from the parks, the longest I can remember every having to wait is for the 2nd bus, and that was right at park closing when all resort bus queues are crazy.

I've never had a problem getting a tree house at the 11-month point.  With the changes to the point charts in 2013, it should be even easier to get one since they'll now be more points than a 2-bedroom and their popularity should go down a little.


----------



## KLEONARD

CP fountain. Viewed from nature path at far end of CP.


----------



## venny

Not sure if its been mentioned, but the new RFID door locks are being fitted throughout the resort.  The new handles are not as ornate as the ones they replaced.

I'll post a few more details from our stay later.


----------



## disneykin

AirGoofy, that pro/con report on the various parts of SSR was awesome!
We're in complete agreement about the Springs, which is where I ask to stay. My first visit to SSR as a DVC member had me at the Carousel, which was too far away from a pool or the Carriage House for my taste.
I may stay at Congress Park some day, just for a change of pace.
I love SSR, my home resort. While I sometimes stay elsewhere (I love Wilderness Lodge), SSR is "home."

To all: great photos! it was good to get a closer look at the tree houses.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

disneykin said:


> . My first visit to SSR as a DVC member had me at the Carousel,



Here forward, referred to as as *"No Man's Land".  *I think without a request this is where you end up when you arrive late!  Got the same building, not once but twice, facing the road and the guard gate!



disneykin said:


> . I may stay at Congress Park some day, just for a change of pace.



Have requested and gotten Congress Park, DTD view 3 times now!  We love, love, love this location and it's proximity to DTD!

Were I to end up in Carousel again, would it ruin my vacation, absolutely not!  The resort is beautiful irregardless, and the Turf CLub is a very good resort restaurant worth trying!


----------



## AirGoofy

disneykin said:


> AirGoofy, that pro/con report on the various parts of SSR was awesome!
> We're in complete agreement about the Springs, which is where I ask to stay. My first visit to SSR as a DVC member had me at the Carousel, which was too far away from a pool or the Carriage House for my taste.
> I may stay at Congress Park some day, just for a change of pace.
> I love SSR, my home resort. While I sometimes stay elsewhere (I love Wilderness Lodge), SSR is "home."
> 
> To all: great photos! it was good to get a closer look at the tree houses.



The pro/con list was from Birds of Prey Dave.  I was just lucky enough to add it to the first page so that people could get a basic overview of the resort.  

I agree about carousel.  if they converted that to a free working carousel, which required RFID tag from SSR members staying at Carousel to operate, that would be a big and cheap win for people in that section.


----------



## mdinme

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Welcome home!  Don't worry, we don't bite.  And the good thing about DVC is that the resorts are guaranteed to never give you sea sickness.



I bite a little.


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

28 days and counting until our first home stay at SSR! I called MS yesterday to request the CP location thinking we might walk to DTD a time or two. Last year we drove to DTD on Black Friday, that was a mistake. We were told that CMs get discounts that night. I'm looking forward to exploring the resort, the new Fantasyland, and awesome dinning.


----------



## AirGoofy

MickeyFanIncognito said:


> 28 days and counting until our first home stay at SSR! I called MS yesterday to request the CP location thinking we might walk to DTD a time or two. Last year we drove to DTD on Black Friday, that was a mistake. We were told that CMs get discounts that night. I'm looking forward to exploring the resort, the new Fantasyland, and awesome dinning.



Counting down those last few days is challenging. We just missed the new opening of Fantasyland, and will have to wait another year to see it.  Have a great trip.


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

@AirGoofy - Thank you.


----------



## rentayenta

Just had our first stay *home* and we loved it.  We were in THV 7018 and it was perfect. We did not encounter any bus issues though it does take a little longer to get around just because of where the THV are located. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## AirGoofy

rentayenta said:


> Just had our first stay *home* and we loved it.  We were in THV 7018 and it was perfect. We did not encounter any bus issues though it does take a little longer to get around just because of where the THV are located. I'd stay there again in a heartbeat.



Sounds great.  We have not done a THV - maybe one year.  But, there are only the four of us, so we really don't need to space.  It would be fun to stay there, though.


----------



## rentayenta

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Sounds great.  We have not done a THV - maybe one year.  But, there are only the four of us, so we really don't need to space.  It would be fun to stay there, though.



It was so cool. We used the High Rocks pool at the Springs. The THV have a pool but we like a bar with our pool  

Brought food out from Artist Palette which was terrific. We got two flatbreads and a chicken Caesar salad. They also accept the TiW card. 

There is the cutest gentleman in the lobby who has a pin board and the kids made sure to visit him when possible and trade. He was there when we checked in so I'm glad we found him at the beginning of the trip. 

My daughter made friends with the THV bus drivers so they'd drop us at our villa instead of the bus stop- super cool. 

I couldn't be happier with our purchase at SSR and can't wait to stay in the regular section.


----------



## AirGoofy

rentayenta said:


> It was so cool. We used the High Rocks pool at the Springs. The THV have a pool but we like a bar with our pool
> 
> Brought food out from Artist Palette which was terrific. We got two flatbreads and a chicken Caesar salad. They also accept the TiW card.
> 
> There is the cutest gentleman in the lobby who has a pin board and the kids made sure to visit him when possible and trade. He was there when we checked in so I'm glad we found him at the beginning of the trip.
> 
> My daughter made friends with the THV bus drivers so they'd drop us at our villa instead of the bus stop- super cool.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with our purchase at SSR and can't wait to stay in the regular section.



Well, who doesn't like a bar with their pool.   It sounds like you had a little extra Disney magic, which makes the trip even that much more special.


----------



## drcoulsey

_I've been a DCV owner for 2 years and haven't yet stayed at my Home Resort-SSR.  Now that I've read most of this thread, I'm looking forward to my first stay at SSR, which will be in 35 days._


----------



## AirGoofy

drcoulsey said:


> _I've been a DCV owner for 2 years and haven't yet stayed at my Home Resort-SSR.  Now that I've read most of this thread, I'm looking forward to my first stay at SSR, which will be in 35 days._



We tried to keep it our secret, that SSR is a nice resort, but apparently, it is not working.  Have a great trip.


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

Curious! Are the door's at the resort magnetic?


----------



## Knit1Purl2

We just spent five days at THV.  Overall, we loved the layout of the villa and the extra bedroom.  The one negative is the distance to SSR and all of the amenities. We ended up parking at the Springs everyday to avoid the extra wait for the THV bus.


----------



## delmar411

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Curious! Are the door's at the resort magnetic?



like magnetic lock or metal doors?  Because they now have the chipped key cards but I honestly have no idea if the doors are metal. Never tried to stick anything on one. LOL


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

The whole door. As someone coming from DCL into the SSR community, I have been trained to hang magnets on the door.  If you have been on a Disney cruise, you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## vicki_c

DCLaholic-mom said:
			
		

> The whole door. As someone coming from DCL into the SSR community, I have been trained to hang magnets on the door.  If you have been on a Disney cruise, you will know what I am talking about.



DVC asks that no decorations be hung outside your room.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

DCLaholic-mom said:
			
		

> The whole door. As someone coming from DCL into the SSR community, I have been trained to hang magnets on the door.  If you have been on a Disney cruise, you will know what I am talking about.



Yes it is dcl tradition.  Heck they even hang the welcome home magnets on the doors.


----------



## PrincessMom4

We are going to stay at our home resort for the first time on our next trip.


----------



## amym2

AirGoofy said:


> Sounds great.  We have not done a THV - maybe one year.  But, there are only the four of us, so we really don't need to space.  It would be fun to stay there, though.



We stayed in a THV last week, just the four of us.  Seemed a little crazy with just 4 people, but DD8 loved the bunkbed and DS11 much preferred to have his own room away from DD.  We probably won't do it again now that it's more points than a 2 bedroom, but it was lots of fun!


----------



## AirGoofy

amym2 said:


> We stayed in a THV last week, just the four of us.  Seemed a little crazy with just 4 people, but DD8 loved the bunkbed and DS11 much preferred to have his own room away from DD.  We probably won't do it again now that it's more points than a 2 bedroom, but it was lots of fun!



Sounds like a lot of fun.  We did a stay in a 2 BR villa in Gatlinburg and the two dds shared a room, which they do not at home, but each had their own single bed and a tv in their bedroom.  When I asked them their favorite part (individually), they said it was the hotel room.   

The THV is definitely a plan, but agree, it is a lot of points.


----------



## meggiebeth

PrincessMom4 said:
			
		

> We are going to stay at our home resort for the first time on our next trip.



Have a fantastic trip! Let us know how it was at SSR and WDW when you get back! Must be so exciting!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessMom4

meggiebeth said:


> Have a fantastic trip! Let us know how it was at SSR and WDW when you get back! Must be so exciting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We have been to SSR but only for a brief visit during our DVC presentation


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

With only three weeks to go until our SSR homestay, the weather has turned in the mid-Atlantic region. DW used the unexpected couple of extra days off from work to switch over / clean out DD's wardrobe. I did the same with my own. Best part about this is we decided to go ahead and pack for our trip; won't be needing those clothes up here. So, we are half-way packed already. That's a record.


----------



## supersuperwendy

DCLaholic-mom said:


> Curious! Are the door's at the resort magnetic?



Since they are exterior doors.. YES!!!  I decorate our door every trip at SSR!!!


----------



## gmg1999

Hello SSR Lovers!! We are very close to finishing a deal to get SSR thru resale, and I was hoping you guys could give me some idea of how the suites are?  We are a family of 4--right now, me, my husband, and 2 sons--2 and 4 years old.  Is the suite a decent size for us? Unfortunately, it looks like that is all we would be able to afford based on the points we have purchased.  The resort looks very nice, but I'm hoping the room is a decent size for us and a step up from our usual stay at Pop Century or All stars? Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## AirGoofy

gmg1999 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!! We are very close to finishing a deal to get SSR thru resale, and I was hoping you guys could give me some idea of how the suites are?  We are a family of 4--right now, me, my husband, and 2 sons--2 and 4 years old.  Is the suite a decent size for us? Unfortunately, it looks like that is all we would be able to afford based on the points we have purchased.  The resort looks very nice, but I'm hoping the room is a decent size for us and a step up from our usual stay at Pop Century or All stars? Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!



The studio sleeps 4 with a queen size bed and a sleeper sofa.  My family is 2 adults and 2 dds (10 & 8) and we still stay in studios.  Having stayed at all 3, the studio is slightly larger that the All Star and POP rooms.


----------



## delmar411

gmg1999 said:


> Hello SSR Lovers!! We are very close to finishing a deal to get SSR thru resale, and I was hoping you guys could give me some idea of how the suites are?  We are a family of 4--right now, me, my husband, and 2 sons--2 and 4 years old.  Is the suite a decent size for us? Unfortunately, it looks like that is all we would be able to afford based on the points we have purchased.  The resort looks very nice, but I'm hoping the room is a decent size for us and a step up from our usual stay at Pop Century or All stars? Any help would be appreciated!!  Thanks!



Definitely nicer than Pop and a much bigger room plus it's actually soundproofed and the place is so nice and quiet.  

My 4 kids share the studio side of our room at SSR and it is way more space than they need.

My boys always take the pull out couch when we use the lock off style and they are 8 & nearly 7 and they still have quite a few years before they outgrow sharing the pullout.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Our countdown is getting smaller


----------



## moose615

I wasn't going to post on this thread till the contract on our SSR resale was fully done but I'm really excited and can't wait till I can book our first stay


----------



## disdadIL

moose615 said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to post on this thread till the contract on our SSR resale was fully done but I'm really excited and can't wait till I can book our first stay



Howdy neighbor to be.  Bring a bacon rum cake by when you get the deed


----------



## moose615

disdadIL said:
			
		

> Howdy neighbor to be.  Bring a bacon rum cake by when you get the deed



That actually sounds good haha, I will do, I knew Norm has an SSR , didn't know you did too.


----------



## disdadIL

moose615 said:
			
		

> That actually sounds good haha, I will do, I knew Norm has an SSR , didn't know you did too.



Yup.  110 points.  Bought this summer.  Haven't used yet


----------



## moose615

disdadIL said:
			
		

> Yup.  110 points.  Bought this summer.  Haven't used yet



I'm not sure when we will stay there, we have 2 vacations in planning state and neither are for SSR, I'm gonna shoot for the 3rd lol, oddly enough we almost rented points for a trip next month at SSR but that got put on hold for now , thought it would of been funny to stay there before the contract closes


----------



## AirGoofy

moose615 said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread till the contract on our SSR resale was fully done but I'm really excited and can't wait till I can book our first stay





disdadIL said:


> Howdy neighbor to be.  Bring a bacon rum cake by when you get the deed



Looks like the thread has been invaded.  Make sure you plan to try out the rockers at SSR.


----------



## moose615

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Looks like the thread has been invaded.  Make sure you plan to try out the rockers at SSR.



That's a great tip, I tend to overlook the little things sometimes


----------



## yankeepenny

Hello ! 

I posted a few weeks back. I just rented points from a member, and had my first stay at a DVC, and first stay at SSR. I arrived at midday on a Tuesday. The stay at a place on the other side of Orlando the previous 5 nights left me exhausted, irritable and very tired. IT was noon, and my NSSMHP was that nite.
I thought, this is not going to go well. I got to the check in, and calmly told the  lady I was very tired, and wanted absolute quiet- impossible at disney, I told her, but close to it would be nice. I did not care where, just quiet- and may I please go and rest and recoup. Two ladies helped out, and I got a room in the Grandstand , section 85. Turns out there were like just a couple of us there, IN THE WHOLE BUILDING. I never, ever heard a thing the entire 10 days, maybe saw 5 people total at the pool, and very few at the bus stop. Someone delivered me to the door, made sure I could work everything in the room, and I went into a coma. When I awoke I went out and went to the party(very nice) the entire stay was fantastic. When I got sick, bell service drove me two miles to instacare, and offered to come back and get me. I had them come early the day I was leaving. The artist palatte staff and all others were great. The room was very clean, and I had no complaints. I got a box to send back home UPS, and used a lot of services. TOP TEN STAFF! 
I raved so much, my DH said he would go next trip! 
I amy not be a DVC owner, but this resort is my home now.


----------



## AirGoofy

yankeepenny said:


> Hello !
> 
> I posted a few weeks back. I just rented points from a member, and had my first stay at a DVC, and first stay at SSR. I arrived at midday on a Tuesday. The stay at a place on the other side of Orlando the previous 5 nights left me exhausted, irritable and very tired. IT was noon, and my NSSMHP was that nite.
> I thought, this is not going to go well. I got to the check in, and calmly told the  lady I was very tired, and wanted absolute quiet- impossible at disney, I told her, but close to it would be nice. I did not care where, just quiet- and may I please go and rest and recoup. Two ladies helped out, and I got a room in the Grandstand , section 85. Turns out there were like just a couple of us there, IN THE WHOLE BUILDING. I never, ever heard a thing the entire 10 days, maybe saw 5 people total at the pool, and very few at the bus stop. Someone delivered me to the door, made sure I could work everything in the room, and I went into a coma. When I awoke I went out and went to the party(very nice) the entire stay was fantastic. When I got sick, bell service drove me two miles to instacare, and offered to come back and get me. I had them come early the day I was leaving. The artist palatte staff and all others were great. The room was very clean, and I had no complaints. I got a box to send back home UPS, and used a lot of services. TOP TEN STAFF!
> I raved so much, my DH said he would go next trip!
> I amy not be a DVC owner, but this resort is my home now.



Sorry you were ill but glad you had a great service at the resort.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Hello!  I'm not a DVC owner, but was lucky enough to be upgraded from AOA Little Mermaid to a 1 bedroom villa at SSR.  I'm very excited to stay here!  If you book through Disney, do you think it's best to have a section request on your reservation or just ask at check in?  We will be there over Christmas.


----------



## delmar411

DeluxePrincess said:


> Hello!  I'm not a DVC owner, but was lucky enough to be upgraded from AOA Little Mermaid to a 1 bedroom villa at SSR.  I'm very excited to stay here!  If you book through Disney, do you think it's best to have a section request on your reservation or just ask at check in?  We will be there over Christmas.



Have it put on your reservation so when they are assigning rooms, they can deal with it.


----------



## DannysMom

Hey folks, my brother & his GF will be staying at SSR the week after Thanksgiving.  I just put in a room request for them.  I requested Congress Park, upper floor, Downtown Disney view, if possible.  So how do the experts think I did? 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

DannysMom said:


> Hey folks, my brother & his GF will be staying at SSR the week after Thanksgiving.  I just put in a room request for them.  I requested Congress Park, upper floor, Downtown Disney view, if possible.  So how do the experts think I did?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Hey, based on this I would let you book my vacations!   It's our favorite area of SSR!  Good Job!


----------



## Robin"D"

This will beour 1st stay at SSR, and taking Mom to her 1st 
MVMCP. We will be checvking in on a Wedenesday for two days.
Want to show Mom how great DVC is....

Question:

Where should I request to stay?  
Not sure about SSR. I have been there, but never stayed there. 
Any hidden secert places to stay.....Remember, this is Mom's 1st stay @ a DVC resort.
booked a Studio

Please help

Thanks

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Robin"D" said:
			
		

> This will beour 1st stay at SSR, and taking Mom to her 1st
> MVMCP. We will be checvking in on a Wedenesday for two days.
> Want to show Mom how great DVC is....
> 
> Question:
> 
> Where should I request to stay?
> Not sure about SSR. I have been there, but never stayed there.
> Any hidden secert places to stay.....Remember, this is Mom's 1st stay @ a DVC resort.
> booked a Studio
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Hi

I hope you all have a lovely time. We have stayed in most of the blocks now, we also have a studio and no kids just me and DW. Whilst they are all nice our favourite is The Grandstand. It has a lovely quiet pool, its near the artist palette ( main building with reception and the food court etc ) and near bus stops. Also for me being disabled the walk up to the artist pallet is not as steep as it is from the approach of blocks like the springs. I think the worst block is the carousel but thats just my personal view.


----------



## TheDalys

Has anyone used the Magical Express from the airport to SSR?  any tips?  How long does it take and how many stops are there?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

TheDalys said:


> Has anyone used the Magical Express from the airport to SSR?  any tips?  How long does it take and how many stops are there?


Magical Express builds buses based on who is in the airport waiting.  There isn't necessarily a set route for those buses.  I can tell you that if you're ever on the bus with me, my resort will be the last one they go to.  

It really isn't too bad on the DME bus.  Plan on about an hour after you leave the airport, give or take.  I do have to say, though, the first time we rented a car after having used DME for many trips, we both turned to one-another and said, "Wait... how did we get here so quick?"

My only DME tip is to not put things in the overhead compartment unless the bus is crowded and you have to.  Out of sight, out of mind.  I lost a very nice hat by putting it up there.  Didn't even think about it until hours later, and it never showed up at lost and found.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Robin"D";46704402 said:
			
		

> This will beour 1st stay at SSR, and taking Mom to her 1st
> MVMCP. We will be checvking in on a Wedenesday for two days.
> Want to show Mom how great DVC is....
> 
> Question:
> 
> Where should I request to stay?
> Not sure about SSR. I have been there, but never stayed there.
> Any hidden secert places to stay.....Remember, this is Mom's 1st stay @ a DVC resort.
> booked a Studio
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"


Which section to stay in is a very subjective question.  The sections are very different, and the things that are important to you will influence which you like best.

I've attempted to come up with some pros and cons for each section as a tool in choosing.  You can find them in this FAQ I posted way back on page 139.


----------



## CRobin

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> Which section to stay in is a very subjective question.  The sections are very different, and the things that are important to you will influence which you like best.
> 
> I've attempted to come up with some pros and cons for each section as a tool in choosing.  You can find them in this FAQ I posted way back on page 139.



Having stayed at all sections, my only advice is that if you would like to walk to DD (versus taking the bus or boat) then request not to be at Carousel.  It is a LONG hike to DD from there.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dvcterry

A little sad, the SSR spa will be closed for refurb when we come down for our February trip.  Was looking forward to using spa services at SSR.  Saw that Senses will open January 16th at Grand Floridian, and then SSR spa will close until summer.  Bummer. 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/11/senses-a-disney-spa-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-opening-december-17/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DisneyParks+%28Disney+Parks+Blog%29


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dvcterry said:
			
		

> A little sad, the SSR spa will be closed for refurb when we come down for our February trip.  Was looking forward to using spa services at SSR.  Saw that Senses will open January 16th at Grand Floridian, and then SSR spa will close until summer.  Bummer.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/11/senses-a-disney-spa-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort-opening-december-17/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DisneyParks+%28Disney+Parks+Blog%29



Thats a shame. It was the other way around oddly enough when we were just there. The GF spa was closed and guests were using SSR. We havent used the GF but understand it is a similar quality. Hope it works out for you. You could always sneak in a 3 night cruise on the disney Dream. We did a last minute deal got a really good price even kept out room at SSR whilst on it. The ship had a lovely spa! Expensive way around it though lol. Worth every penny!


----------



## Robin"D"

HOLY CATFISH!!!!!!!

THIS ROCKS!!!!!!!!!     

Great Job on this....answers alot of questions

Robin & Angel "D"   




BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Which section to stay in is a very subjective question.  The sections are very different, and the things that are important to you will influence which you like best.
> 
> I've attempted to come up with some pros and cons for each section as a tool in choosing.  You can find them in this FAQ I posted way back on page 139.


----------



## Paticake

We love SSR more each time we visit. So glad it is our home resort!


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi everyone! My DH and myself are thinking about adding another small contract and we are looking at SSR as our 2nd home resort (we own at AKV now) 

Can everyone tell me what they love about SSR? I would love some opinions from some loyal fans


----------



## AirGoofy

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi everyone! My DH and myself are thinking about adding another small contract and we are looking at SSR as our 2nd home resort (we own at AKV now)
> 
> Can everyone tell me what they love about SSR? I would love some opinions from some loyal fans



We own at SSR, BLT, & BWV.  We like BLT & BWV for the close park proximities.  We like SSR for the relaxation, the resort style, and proximity to DTD. And, one day we hope to stay at THV and use that booking window to get it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My DH and myself are thinking about adding another small contract and we are looking at SSR as our 2nd home resort (we own at AKV now)
> 
> Can everyone tell me what they love about SSR? I would love some opinions from some loyal fans



Hi! Me and DW have two contracts for SSR because we love it so much. We love the laid back atmosphere, being close to downtown disney, being able to park outside the room blocks ( I am disabled ) , its flat and easy to get around, there are some lovely pools with zero entry, it has a spa, there is plenty of choice as each section for example the paddock, the springs etc offers differing strengths and weaknesses. It has a full service restaurant ( surf and turf ) , we like to dine both in and out of disney and like its location to the outside restaurants such as the olive garden, applebees etc. hth


----------



## meggiebeth

Hey guys! Need some advice please!

How warm are the pools at SSR in the winter months? We are going early November and heard they are really cold. We went in August last year and one of our favourite things was the warm pools.

Please help!


----------



## happyann79

Love the resort!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

meggiebeth said:


> Hey guys! Need some advice please!
> 
> How warm are the pools at SSR in the winter months? We are going early November and heard they are really cold. We went in August last year and one of our favourite things was the warm pools.
> 
> Please help!


The pools are heated, but not to the point where they're warm.  It really just takes the edge off.  There are always the hot tubs, too, which are nice and toasty.  Of course, what you really need to worry about is when you get out.


----------



## meggiebeth

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> The pools are heated, but not to the point where they're warm.  It really just takes the edge off.  There are always the hot tubs, too, which are nice and toasty.  Of course, what you really need to worry about is when you get out.



Thankyou! So is the water noticeably cooler than summer months? Or pretty similar?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Doug7856

The water is cooler than summer, but we haven't found it to be too cold as long as the day temps are at least in the 70's.

We do find the water to be very warm in the summer, almost unpleasant.


----------



## yankeepenny

I can tell you, that my 10 days there in Oct the air temps were 45-80. 

I thought the pool was 68-70. No more, no less. 

you wont cook in the pool, but it may seem chilly. 

hope I did not make more confusion...............


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

We started out first SSR (first DVC) homestay yesterday. So far we are happy with the resort. Although, we really haven't explored it; arrived, unpacked, hit MK, crashed. We are in CP room 1114. That's ground floor, last building, next to trail to DTD. I requested CP and that is what we got. Thank you CM for honoring that request; nfext time I'll also request DTD view. While our room is nice (nothing broken/missing) there is no view. Well...we have a view of the "woods;" no DTD, no balloon. The room is renovated, has the new RFID locks. Quiet location. 

DD wants to go to Universal today...kicking myself that we didn't plan ahead and buy discounted tickets. Where does that park get off charging so much, don't they know they aren't Disney, not even close. Oh, perhaps that is a discussion for a different forum.


----------



## Sorcerina

We are going next October and I would like to request CP, upper floor, DTD view in the buildings with the numbers 2101-2436.
May someone tell me exact numbers of the studiosnin these buildings?
Greets from Germany


----------



## pit303

Sorcerina said:


> We are going next October and I would like to request CP, upper floor, DTD view in the buildings with the numbers 2101-2436.
> May someone tell me exact numbers of the studiosnin these buildings?
> Greets from Germany



we left yesterday and had 1701 which is a studio with a downtown view.


----------



## Sorcerina

pit303 said:


> we left yesterday and had 1701 which is a studio with a downtown view.



Was it on the upper floor?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Sorcerina said:


> We are going next October and I would like to request CP, upper floor, DTD view in the buildings with the numbers 2101-2436.
> May someone tell me exact numbers of the studiosnin these buildings?
> Greets from Germany


Check out FAQ #7b in this thread.  There's a link to a room diagram.


----------



## Robin"D"

Heading to SSR for the 1st time.  we do own, never stayed
BONUS: taking Mom to her 1st MVMCP...

Excited for this....also meeting my brother & his family @ SSR for their 1st visit.   

Robin "D"


----------



## yankeepenny

Robin-

Have a wonderful trip and a great time at the Party!


----------



## pit303

Sorcerina said:


> Was it on the upper floor?



We were on the 3rd floor.


----------



## kenics

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi! Me and DW have two contracts for SSR because we love it so much. We love the laid back atmosphere, being close to downtown disney, being able to park outside the room blocks...



We love SSR too for these same reasons.  We own at BCV & SSR, but have only stayed at SSR, OKW (when we have lots of family together) and HHI.  We always hit the Riverside food court at least once, since that is our favorite.
I don't consider myself a huge 'Disney' person, but yet we come here at least yearly and own annual passes. I think I most appreciate the consistency of service etc...


----------



## MickeyFanIncognito

MickeyFanIncognito said:
			
		

> DD wants to go to Universal today...kicking myself that we didn't plan ahead and buy discounted tickets. Where does that park get off charging so much, don't they know they aren't Disney, not even close. Oh, perhaps that is a discussion for a different forum.



I got a bit off topic AND need to correct the above statement. Universal was fun! They seem to have made customer service a priority which, in the past had been a major detractor.

Still enjoying our SSR home stay. Sad that tomorrow is our last day.


----------



## MagicRat

We have been owners of SSR for about 7 years now and love it but haven't been there in about 2 years (we ran out of points to borrow from future years and have been doing cruises instead for the last 2 years).  We're going next week to stay there for the first time in 2 years.  Just wanted to know if there's anything new I should be aware of (at SSR- not WDW in general- assuming there's not, but figured I'd ask).  

Also, my least favorite part of vacations is going into a room and getting "the look" from my wife if there's anything wrong with it (worn carpets, etc).  Are any of the buildings recently renovated?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## smiller

MagicRat said:


> We have been owners of SSR for about 7 years now and love it but haven't been there in about 2 years (we ran out of points to borrow from future years and have been doing cruises instead for the last 2 years).  We're going next week to stay there for the first time in 2 years.  Just wanted to know if there's anything new I should be aware of (at SSR- not WDW in general- assuming there's not, but figured I'd ask).
> 
> Also, my least favorite part of vacations is going into a room and getting "the look" from my wife if there's anything wrong with it (worn carpets, etc).  Are any of the buildings recently renovated?  Thanks for any info.



One change that comes to mind is that the Turf Club no longer serves lunch. 

I would also imagine that some of the models at the DVC Preview Center have changed since your last visit.  I'm always excited to see what they will have next!


----------



## meggiebeth

MagicRat said:
			
		

> We have been owners of SSR for about 7 years now and love it but haven't been there in about 2 years (we ran out of points to borrow from future years and have been doing cruises instead for the last 2 years).  We're going next week to stay there for the first time in 2 years.  Just wanted to know if there's anything new I should be aware of (at SSR- not WDW in general- assuming there's not, but figured I'd ask).
> 
> Also, my least favorite part of vacations is going into a room and getting "the look" from my wife if there's anything wrong with it (worn carpets, etc).  Are any of the buildings recently renovated?  Thanks for any info.



I believe rooms are currently being renovated although I don't know which have been completed presently. Perhaps someone else will know? So definitely look into that more.

There is also a new pool by the Paddocks area with a CS eatery. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MagicRat said:
			
		

> We have been owners of SSR for about 7 years now and love it but haven't been there in about 2 years (we ran out of points to borrow from future years and have been doing cruises instead for the last 2 years).  We're going next week to stay there for the first time in 2 years.  Just wanted to know if there's anything new I should be aware of (at SSR- not WDW in general- assuming there's not, but figured I'd ask).
> 
> Also, my least favorite part of vacations is going into a room and getting "the look" from my wife if there's anything wrong with it (worn carpets, etc).  Are any of the buildings recently renovated?  Thanks for any info.



There is now wifi in all the rooms which is pretty cool! And the Granstand pool serves softserve icecream yum. Also the room doors have RFID card entry which is great.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

smiller said:


> One change that comes to mind is that the Turf Club no longer serves lunch.


We stayed at OKW pre-Thanksgiving week but golfed from SSR and I was showing my friend around afterwards and we were going to stop by the Turf Club for lunch and it was closed.  I hadn't heard that they were making the change, we were bummed but made the best of it by heading over to Bahama Breeze!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I can't make up my mind on what to request -- SSR in 11 days!  I can't decide between requesting Carousel (the only section we haven't stayed in yet) and one of the sections that's been refurbished (ooooooh, shiney).

Right now I'm leaning toward checking off all the blocks so I can say I've stayed in every section, but oooooooh, shiney!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I can't make up my mind on what to request -- SSR in 11 days!  I can't decide between requesting Carousel (the only section we haven't stayed in yet) and one of the sections that's been refurbished (ooooooh, shiney).
> 
> Right now I'm leaning toward checking off all the blocks so I can say I've stayed in every section, but oooooooh, shiney!



I've complained a few times about the Carousel area, my stays were before the new Paddock pool, not that it would make that big of a difference even now!  Hey we still had a great time, the villas were tip top and it was a fine vacation!  There hasn't been a DVC resort built that I wouldn't be happy to get as long at it fit the dates I wanted!

You have a great attitude, good luck! (Hopefully you don't get road and parking lot view, kinda makes that balcony a moot point! )


----------



## nannette

Well I've never stayed at SSR before.  I booked a spur of the moment trip 2/21-2/24 for a Yankee/Braves Spring Training Game at Wide World of Sports and the only resort available was SSR... so I figured might as well give it a shot!!  I've read this thread and think I want to request Congress Park??   Any advice for me?? It's a solo trip just me and my camera.. so I thought the pics at night would be cool if I get a Downtown Disney view!  Any advice is appreciated!

~Nannette


----------



## Conan the Librarian

First thing, get there early and ask for a lake or Downtown Disney View.  Get as high up as you can.  Our opinion is that it is the best place to be. 

We have never stayed at any of the other buildings in SSR, so, we may be a little biased on this.

Enjoy the nice walk to DTD.  Walk everywhere.  It's not that big.   Only time we ride the bus internal to the resort is if we are walking by the bus stop and there just happens to be a bus there.  

Eat at the Turf Club.  Great food and great view.

If you take a bus from a park, get off at the Grand Stand, walk over (if it is open) to the bar at the pool there and get a refill in your Mug.   Then walk up to Artist Palate and get another refill before walking back to Congress Park.  Much better than shuffling around on the bus.


----------



## nannette

Conan the Librarian said:


> First thing, get there early and ask for a lake or Downtown Disney View.  Get as high up as you can.  Our opinion is that it is the best place to be.
> 
> We have never stayed at any of the other buildings in SSR, so, we may be a little biased on this.
> 
> Enjoy the nice walk to DTD.  Walk everywhere.  It's not that big.   Only time we ride the bus internal to the resort is if we are walking by the bus stop and there just happens to be a bus there.
> 
> Eat at the Turf Club.  Great food and great view.
> 
> If you take a bus from a park, get off at the Grand Stand, walk over (if it is open) to the bar at the pool there and get a refill in your Mug.   Then walk up to Artist Palate and get another refill before walking back to Congress Park.  Much better than shuffling around on the bus.



Great advice thank you!!  Also I LOVE Savannah!  I'm from Beaufort SC so not far.. I live in NYC now but lived my formative years in Beaufort!  Again thank you for the advice!

~Nannette


----------



## Hannikins

I'm looking at which area in the resort to book and I think I've settled on Congress Park. I'm going to try and be specific and request block 2101 - 2436. From the maps it looks to be near the bus stop, easy walk to QS area and potentially a downtown disney view. I don't think there's a refill station nearby so I guess I'll have to walk elsewhere for that, does that sound right? I know this can only be a request but is being this specific a good or a bad thing?


----------



## psutrain

I just had 8110 in the grandstand and it was a perfect location.  First stop on the bus route,  could walk to the main building and a short walk to the boat to downtown disney.  Highly recommend


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

psutrain said:
			
		

> I just had 8110 in the grandstand and it was a perfect location.  First stop on the bus route,  could walk to the main building and a short walk to the boat to downtown disney.  Highly recommend



Hey! We were 8112 back in October! Totally agree it was the best location we have had so far. Ours was an accessible room so I loved the short distance to the bus stop plus the slope up to the AP is not as steep as from the Springs and other buildings that access from the pool side. Hope we get this location again!


----------



## KLEONARD

A large tree house for sale in my area. It used to be the offices of a financial planner (I think). I like the outdoor elevator on the back of the deck. It makes me think of the THVs at SSR every time I use the rails-to-trails.
It looks large enough to be a Tree House Grand Villa.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

KLEONARD said:
			
		

> A large tree house for sale in my area. It used to be the offices of a financial planner (I think). I like the outdoor elevator on the back of the deck. It makes me think of the THVs at SSR every time I use the rails-to-trails.
> It looks large enough to be a Tree House Grand Villa.



Wow! That does look like a Tree House Grand Villa. How much is it? You could buy it and replicate SSR at home lol.


----------



## AirGoofy

KLEONARD said:


> A large tree house for sale in my area. It used to be the offices of a financial planner (I think). I like the outdoor elevator on the back of the deck. It makes me think of the THVs at SSR every time I use the rails-to-trails.
> It looks large enough to be a Tree House Grand Villa.
> ]



That is an awesome picture and would make a great vacation home.  Are you going to buy it?


----------



## KLEONARD

AirGoofy said:


> That is an awesome picture and would make a great vacation home.  Are you going to buy it?




Not sure what the owner is asking. It has been on the market for awhile.
I am thinking it is probably a zoning issue (non-residential/business only) or the asking price is still too high.
I think my wife and I will stay in our ranch and not worry about the elevator upkeep.


----------



## AirGoofy

KLEONARD said:


> Not sure what the owner is asking. It has been on the market for awhile.
> I am thinking it is probably a zoning issue (non-residential/business only) or the asking price is still too high.
> I think my wife and I will stay in our ranch and not worry about the elevator upkeep.



Yeah, maintenance fees are terrible.   
I probably wouldn't go for the elevator upkeep either, but it is still a real cool house and thought to be living in a THV.


----------



## AirGoofy

Haven't received our email confirmation yet, but just finalized our October trip.  We have bookend a cruise on the Dream with a stay at SSR before and BLT at the end.  I am excited.


----------



## moose615

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Haven't received our email confirmation yet, but just finalized our October trip.  We have bookend a cruise on the Dream with a stay at SSR before and BLT at the end.  I am excited.



Nice best of all worlds on that one Norm


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Just home from a wonderful Christmas vacation that included five nights at my favorite resort.  We arrived at the resort at about 9:30 am and asked to be in the Carousel.  I guess one nice thing about that section, is that even at an hour and a half before checkout time, we were given our choice of four different studios that were already cleaned and ready to go.

We had a car, so it did soften the blow of being in the Carousel, but I'm afraid that, all things considered, I really do have to jump on the band wagon and vote this my least favorite section.  We were in the second building, which made it seem even farther away from everything.

We came back from Downtown Disney on the boat, and I said, "It isn't as far as it seems on the map.  Let's just walk back."  Well, no, actually it is as far as it seems on the map.

Being in a studio, it was also an extra step to have to put the laundry in the car and drive it to one of the laundry rooms.

Several things to update in my SSR FAQ as a result of this trip...


Never realized it before, but the "carousel" in the carousel section is actually a community BBQ area with 2 grills and 2 picnic tables.  I didn't have that on my map.

The laundry room at the Springs is larger than the laundry rooms in the  Paddock, Grandstand, and Congress Park.  It has 1 high-capacity washer, 3 standard washers, and 6 dryers.  There are also two very large folding tables.

The order for the Downtown Disney bus is Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park.


----------



## AirGoofy

moose615 said:


> Nice best of all worlds on that one Norm



Thanks.  You are completely a 100% SSR owner now.  Congrats.



BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Just home from a wonderful Christmas vacation that included five nights at my favorite resort.  We arrived at the resort at about 9:30 am and asked to be in the Carousel.  I guess one nice thing about that section, is that even at an hour and a half before checkout time, we were given our choice of four different studios that were already cleaned and ready to go.]



Glad you had a great stay.  I have to agree with you about the Carousel.  If they would just make it a free, working carousel with RFID access, it would completely change that section of the resort.  Or, charge less points, but neither seem likely.


----------



## moose615

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Thanks.  You are completely a 100% SSR owner now.  Congrats.



Thanks Norm, I'm calling MS tomm and hopefully they will have me in the system, it'll be awhile but planning that 2014/15 NY/ DD birthday trip thinking of doing SSR THV and a split stay at WL , still have plenty plenty of time to prep for that one though


----------



## AirGoofy

moose615 said:


> Thanks Norm, I'm calling MS tomm and hopefully they will have me in the system, it'll be awhile but planning that 2014/15 NY/ DD birthday trip thinking of doing SSR THV and a split stay at WL , still have plenty plenty of time to prep for that one though



I don't like split stays.  That's what I am not looking forward to with this cruise/ WDW stay.  I'll try to pack separately, other than hygeine stuff, as I don't want to pack & unpack.


----------



## moose615

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> I don't like split stays.  That's what I am not looking forward to with this cruise/ WDW stay.  I'll try to pack separately, other than hygeine stuff, as I don't want to pack & unpack.



I'm not a big fan of split stays either but thinking about it due to WL during the holidays (might do a weekend trip next Christmas time and stay at WL so that'll ax the split in 2014 but can't wait for the 1st stay at SSR


----------



## Sorcerina

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Haven't received our email confirmation yet, but just finalized our October trip.  We have bookend a cruise on the Dream with a stay at SSR before and BLT at the end.  I am excited.



Oh when are you going? We do the same, SSR, Dream, but then HRH. Staying SSR 10/20-31, Dream 10/31-11/03


----------



## AirGoofy

Sorcerina said:


> Oh when are you going? We do the same, SSR, Dream, but then HRH. Staying SSR 10/20-31, Dream 10/31-11/03



We are going the first week in October.  This is my first cruise ever.


----------



## AnnaS

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Just home from a wonderful Christmas vacation that included five nights at my favorite resort.  We arrived at the resort at about 9:30 am and asked to be in the Carousel.  I guess one nice thing about that section, is that even at an hour and a half before checkout time, we were given our choice of four different studios that were already cleaned and ready to go.
> 
> We had a car, so it did soften the blow of being in the Carousel, but I'm afraid that, all things considered, I really do have to jump on the band wagon and vote this my least favorite section.  We were in the second building, which made it seem even farther away from everything.
> 
> We came back from Downtown Disney on the boat, and I said, "It isn't as far as it seems on the map.  Let's just walk back."  Well, no, actually it is as far as it seems on the map.
> 
> Being in a studio, it was also an extra step to have to put the laundry in the car and drive it to one of the laundry rooms.
> 
> Several things to update in my SSR FAQ as a result of this trip...
> 
> 
> Never realized it before, but the "carousel" in the carousel section is actually a community BBQ area with 2 grills and 2 picnic tables.  I didn't have that on my map.
> 
> The laundry room at the Springs is larger than the laundry rooms in the  Paddock, Grandstand, and Congress Park.  It has 1 high-capacity washer, 3 standard washers, and 6 dryers.  There are also two very large folding tables.
> 
> The order for the Downtown Disney bus is Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park.



Glad to hear you had a great stay.  When I stayed there in August (my first time) - I knew from my morning walks that the Carousel section is the most isolated one/furthest one and would make sure not to request it. 

We are going in less than two weeks again and know that the spa will be closed - does anyone know if the fitness center/gym is separate and open and/or it will not be affected by the spa being closed.  Did not check it out last time I was there.  I am thinking the Spa is up and the fitness center is down on the main floor for some reason.   I emailed MS and waiting for a response.  TIA


----------



## disdadIL

Do any of my fellow SSR owners have any info, faqs for my first dvc stay which in a studio at jambo house at AK


----------



## KinziePooh

disdadIL said:


> Do any of my fellow SSR owners have any info, faqs for my first dvc stay which in a studio at jambo house at AK



I'm not sure what kind of view you have but I would request something near an elevator and near the pool. Being on the opposite side of the lobby can be quite the hike to get to either of those places.

As for SSR, I was there over Christmas week and enjoyed it.  I had stayed there once before but didn't spend any time at the resort.  This time, thanks to this great thread, I knew the layout of the resort and requested Congress Park.  Imagine my surprise when I got a corner room overlooking DTD that was ready around noon. 

I spent some time at the CP pool and also sitting in the famous rocking chairs.  So relaxing and peaceful!  I ate at both AP and the Paddock pool (highly recommend the chicken sandwich). Unfortunately, we never made it over to the Turf Club to eat.  Guess I'll have to book another stay sometime


----------



## AirGoofy

disdadIL said:


> Do any of my fellow SSR owners have any info, faqs for my first dvc stay which in a studio at jambo house at AK



We stayed at Kidani the last time.  Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## disdadIL

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> We stayed at Kidani the last time.  Anything specific you want to know?



Hey norm.  Yeah- parking.  Bus.  Pool.  Views.   The usual info.  

How are you?

And thAnks!


----------



## happyann79

I believe ssr does have some newly finished rooms...just check with ms when u book.


----------



## Happy99

booked our first stay at SSR for August one week 2BR. 2ad, 2 teens. 

Other than section what are the most requested requests? Anything in particular that you have requested that doesn't easily come to mind? 

I think we are going to request the springs sections so the teens can head off to the community hall, arcade, etc easily. I hear that Grandstand is another favorite but think that springs would be better for us for that? keeping in mind that it will be AUGUST and I am sure walking will be kept to a minimum during the afternoons 

I know places like BC hotel you should request a full balcony as not all the rooms have them, anything like this that I should take note of at SSR? 

Any difference in the rooms between Springs and Grandstand?

Thanks


----------



## delmar411

Happy99 said:
			
		

> booked our first stay at SSR for August one week 2BR. 2ad, 2 teens.
> 
> Other than section what are the most requested requests? Anything in particular that you have requested that doesn't easily come to mind?
> 
> I think we are going to request the springs sections so the teens can head off to the community hall, arcade, etc easily. I hear that Grandstand is another favorite but think that springs would be better for us for that? keeping in mind that it will be AUGUST and I am sure walking will be kept to a minimum during the afternoons
> 
> I know places like BC hotel you should request a full balcony as not all the rooms have them, anything like this that I should take note of at SSR?
> 
> Any difference in the rooms between Springs and Grandstand?
> 
> Thanks



I'd actually ask for the grandstand.  Not sure how busy Aug is but buses often pass by the springs stop because they are full during busier time periods.  
Other than that, all the rooms are identical.


----------



## Happy99

delmar411 said:


> I'd actually ask for the grandstand.  Not sure how busy Aug is but buses often pass by the springs stop because they are full during busier time periods.
> Other than that, all the rooms are identical.



Thank you - we will have a car and I think we would only take the bus to MK because parking at TTC is a pain


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Happy99 said:


> Thank you - we will have a car and I think we would only take the bus to MK because parking at TTC is a pain


That's exactly what we do.  MK is the only park I refuse to drive to.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Which SSR sections have the new furnishings? We were there during Thanksgiving and stayed in Grandstand 8000 building and our room was not the new furnishings...
We are going Feb., 2013, and would love to see the new updates.


----------



## delmar411

dbprimeaux said:


> Which SSR sections have the new furnishings? We were there during Thanksgiving and stayed in Grandstand 8000 building and our room was not the new furnishings...
> We are going Feb., 2013, and would love to see the new updates.



We stayed in the paddock in 2 different buildings over Christmas.  The building to the right of the pool was not refurbished but the building to the left was.  

The new carpet and coverings are VERY nice.  Except the comforter, the old comforter was usable, this new one is not.  We just asked for extra blankets to compensate for not being able to use the comforter.


----------



## amyy

Is the health club at SSR closing for refurbishment and if so what are the dates?  I would like to workout a couple of times during our upcoming trip.  thanks


----------



## famgel

Just returned from a week stay at our home resort (DVC member) and after  6 days I had to have a chat with the hotel manager, Rodney. My issues were as follows; snack bar at Grandstand was not opened consistently, 4th day maid service was minimal and lacking complete trash pickup and replenishments, bus service mainly coming from the parks to home was horrendous, last and not least the one day, Fri we had planned quiet day by our pool it was closed. I called from phone in the area, answer I got was dials were being worked on (i sat for 2 hrs not seeing one maintenance person). After this i went to lobby to speak to Hotel Mgr. he apologized and gave us a $100 credit on our charges. I didnt expect this but it helped a little. It's been 3 yrs since our last visit to SSR and we will probably not go back to it anytime soon. Definitely felt Disney has cut back on employees and obviously the servicing of its guests has suffered. I also feel the beds should be updated they are extremely firm and did not get a restful sleep at all.  I have read reviews on other resorts and I'm seeing the  same complaints. I am just wondering if Disney has cut back on their employees and that's why the resorts are suffering. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

famgel said:
			
		

> Just returned from a week stay at our home resort (DVC member) and after  6 days I had to have a chat with the hotel manager, Rodney. My issues were as follows; snack bar at Grandstand was not opened consistently, 4th day maid service was minimal and lacking complete trash pickup and replenishments, bus service mainly coming from the parks to home was horrendous, last and not least the one day, Fri we had planned quiet day by our pool it was closed. I called from phone in the area, answer I got was dials were being worked on (i sat for 2 hrs not seeing one maintenance person). After this i went to lobby to speak to Hotel Mgr. he apologized and gave us a $100 credit on our charges. I didnt expect this but it helped a little. It's been 3 yrs since our last visit to SSR and we will probably not go back to it anytime soon. Definitely felt Disney has cut back on employees and obviously the servicing of its guests has suffered. I also feel the beds should be updated they are extremely firm and did not get a restful sleep at all.  I have read reviews on other resorts and I'm seeing the  same complaints. I am just wondering if Disney has cut back on their employees and that's why the resorts are suffering. Let me know what you think!



We got were very confused about the snack bar at the Grandstand. Everyday there was a board out in display promising it being open serving soft serve ice cream. We were there 2 weeks and often sat by the pool and only saw it open once. We were quite annoyed by that! It was bad enough it being closed let alone this tempting sign out every morning! I couldnt understand why they did that!


----------



## magicmonette

famgel said:
			
		

> Just returned from a week stay at our home resort (DVC member) and after  6 days I had to have a chat with the hotel manager, Rodney. My issues were as follows; snack bar at Grandstand was not opened consistently, 4th day maid service was minimal and lacking complete trash pickup and replenishments, bus service mainly coming from the parks to home was horrendous, last and not least the one day, Fri we had planned quiet day by our pool it was closed. I called from phone in the area, answer I got was dials were being worked on (i sat for 2 hrs not seeing one maintenance person). After this i went to lobby to speak to Hotel Mgr. he apologized and gave us a $100 credit on our charges. I didnt expect this but it helped a little. It's been 3 yrs since our last visit to SSR and we will probably not go back to it anytime soon. Definitely felt Disney has cut back on employees and obviously the servicing of its guests has suffered. I also feel the beds should be updated they are extremely firm and did not get a restful sleep at all.  I have read reviews on other resorts and I'm seeing the  same complaints. I am just wondering if Disney has cut back on their employees and that's why the resorts are suffering. Let me know what you think!



Our last trip was September, 2012 at ASM.  We are going next week for a split stay at AKV and SSR.  After 30 years at thee parks, we found service still declining.  9/11 was the turning point.  It has been  one austerity program after another.  Landscaping was first thing we noticed...more evergreen bushes and less annuals and flowers.  This time we were APPALLED at the lawn mowers blocking Buena Vista in middle of the day!!!  Then you notice the cheaper paper goods;TP and napkins.  THE FINAL BLOW was being on monorail with several off duty CMs and they were ENGAGING us in a gripe fest out all the cutbacks and how difficult it is for them to do their jobs with less hours and less and lacking products!!!  This made us very very sad.  Gone are the days of the Look Book and the 6 important gets guidelines.


----------



## delmar411

famgel said:


> Just returned from a week stay at our home resort (DVC member) and after  6 days I had to have a chat with the hotel manager, Rodney. My issues were as follows; snack bar at Grandstand was not opened consistently, 4th day maid service was minimal and lacking complete trash pickup and replenishments, bus service mainly coming from the parks to home was horrendous, last and not least the one day, Fri we had planned quiet day by our pool it was closed. I called from phone in the area, answer I got was dials were being worked on (i sat for 2 hrs not seeing one maintenance person). After this i went to lobby to speak to Hotel Mgr. he apologized and gave us a $100 credit on our charges. I didnt expect this but it helped a little. It's been 3 yrs since our last visit to SSR and we will probably not go back to it anytime soon. Definitely felt Disney has cut back on employees and obviously the servicing of its guests has suffered. I also feel the beds should be updated they are extremely firm and did not get a restful sleep at all.  I have read reviews on other resorts and I'm seeing the  same complaints. I am just wondering if Disney has cut back on their employees and that's why the resorts are suffering. Let me know what you think!



The Grandstand pool bar is only open if the pool is going to be busy or they feel the resort level of occupancy is worth opening it.  Plus the pools were being worked on in late Dec into Jan, right by Christmas they closed the main pool to do some work on it.  They gotta get it done sometime and when it's likely to be chilly/cold is a good time to do it.  

You should of called housekeeping and addressed that with housekeeping.  I find it hard to believe you needed to complain to a manager because they didn't do a fabulous job with T&T (instead of with housekeeping) and complain over the buses which no resort manager has any control over.  That's the transportation department.

I think he was very generous over issues that are not his fault.

Do I think housekeeping really needs to step it up?  Heck yeah!  They are really sloppy about doing the job right.  But I know that and I can deal with it or make them get back up to the room and do it right.  Or I can call them all evening long as I find missing things in the room.  Either way works for me.  They'll get the picture.

oh, I LOVE the firm beds.  Makes my back very happy.  Firmness of beds is not a problem, it's a personal preference.

I think they do a pretty awesome job of customer service at SSR and really go above and beyond to correct mistakes.  Obviously JMO but we stay there all the time so we've seen them at their worst and best and in all seasons.


----------



## TheDalys

delmar411 said:
			
		

> We stayed in the paddock in 2 different buildings over Christmas.  The building to the right of the pool was not refurbished but the building to the left was.
> 
> The new carpet and coverings are VERY nice.  Except the comforter, the old comforter was usable, this new one is not.  We just asked for extra blankets to compensate for not being able to use the comforter.



We are at Paddock now,, the last two buildings are getting done now. New carpet, matresses and toilets from what i see being loaded into the hallways.  Looks real nice.


----------



## AirGoofy

famgel said:


> Just returned from a week stay at our home resort (DVC member) and after  6 days I had to have a chat with the hotel manager, Rodney. My issues were as follows; snack bar at Grandstand was not opened consistently, 4th day maid service was minimal and lacking complete trash pickup and replenishments, bus service mainly coming from the parks to home was horrendous, last and not least the one day, Fri we had planned quiet day by our pool it was closed. I called from phone in the area, answer I got was dials were being worked on (i sat for 2 hrs not seeing one maintenance person). After this i went to lobby to speak to Hotel Mgr. he apologized and gave us a $100 credit on our charges. I didnt expect this but it helped a little. It's been 3 yrs since our last visit to SSR and we will probably not go back to it anytime soon. Definitely felt Disney has cut back on employees and obviously the servicing of its guests has suffered. I also feel the beds should be updated they are extremely firm and did not get a restful sleep at all.  I have read reviews on other resorts and I'm seeing the  same complaints. I am just wondering if Disney has cut back on their employees and that's why the resorts are suffering. Let me know what you think!



Last trip, we did not receive enough new towels for each person in our room.  We called housekeeping and they replaced them.


----------



## famgel

#1 I called hotel before checking in online to make sure that the Grandstand pool and snack bar would be open for the duration of our trip, I was told yes. We have been going to Disney in Jan since we bought DVC 7 yrs ago. I do understand its a perfect time to due maintenance but that week was in the low 80's and crowded during the day. Maintenance could have been done very early in the am or in the pm when there were less guests.

#2 I left out that we found 2 maintenance men at our room in afternoon on the 4th day for t & t (basket of towels and stuff left at my door that am). They were done in 15 mins but we assumed they interrupted the maid and we expected her to come back. We were even patient and waited a day or two, that was our mistake. 
#3 I disagree with you on the transportation not being the hotel's responsibility. That is the main perk of staying inside Disney. I've stayed in other WDW properties where they actually drove me to my dinner ressie if needed because of the bus issues. Was I suggpose to call the resort to pick me up at the park every night! Very annoying when you see moderate resort buses coming consistently and passing you by. 

The hotel mgr's job is to address guests problems so that they will come back, google it. In my mind that includes all aspects of the hotel stay. We spent a lot of money on this DVC timeshare and this time we were very disappointed and feel the resort is not being serviced or maintained properly. Just my opinion. We plan on adding on but it will not be at that resort, not sure where because reviews all over WDW are not great like they used to be.


----------



## eroilersgal

amyy said:


> Is the health club at SSR closing for refurbishment and if so what are the dates?  I would like to workout a couple of times during our upcoming trip.  thanks



We will be at SSR for two nights next weekend! I am taking the boys to a YES class early Sat mornng and DH would love to get in a workout.


----------



## Pikezh638

Had my first stay "home" in the tree houses 2 weeks ago. It was very nice.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

amyy said:


> Is the health club at SSR closing for refurbishment and if so what are the dates?  I would like to workout a couple of times during our upcoming trip.  thanks





eroilersgal said:


> We will be at SSR for two nights next weekend! I am taking the boys to a YES class early Sat mornng and DH would love to get in a workout.



Several online sites are reporting that the spa closed yesterday, as scheduled.  The refurbishment is supposed to last until sometime this summer.

It's interesting to note that the official announcement of the closure indicates it will reopen as a "re-imagined, Disney owned and operated spa."  DVC members used to get free access to the Spa while staying at SSR.  When this perk was removed, it was speculated that it was because the spa was being run by a private non-Disney entity.  Resort guests were then required to purchase either a day pass or a length-of-stay pass to use the Spa facilities.  (Gym equipment access was still free, but not the locker rooms and sauna.)

So, what are your thoughts?  A perk, once gone, is gone forever?  Or is there a possibility that DVC members could be granted access to these facilities again without the purchase of a pass?


----------



## magicmonette

eroilersgal said:
			
		

> We will be at SSR for two nights next weekend! I am taking the boys to a YES class early Sat mornng and DH would love to get in a workout.



We will be there the 25th.  Just one day in our "home"...couldn't pass up $8 per point deal at AKV standard room, so split stay with our first day in home resort the 25th.  When you say "spa" closed, does this include treadmills and workout equipment?


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> DVC members used to get free access to the Spa while staying at SSR.  When this perk was removed, it was speculated that it was because the spa was being run by a private non-Disney entity.  Resort guests were then required to purchase either a day pass or a length-of-stay pass to use the Spa facilities.  (Gym equipment access was still free, but not the locker rooms and sauna.)
> 
> So, what are your thoughts?  A perk, once gone, is gone forever?  Or is there a possibility that DVC members could be granted access to these facilities again without the purchase of a pass?



The perk is gone forever.  Didn't SSR finally reach sell out status?  They have no incentive to offer it now.  If they really wanted to get creative, they could create a new booking category, kinda like concierge at AKV, that the amount of points would include all spa access.  I don't think either will happen.


----------



## Bellecruiser

We stayed in the Paddocks over NYE.  Our room was pristine...new carpet, curtains, paint, etc.    I loved the upgraded pool.   Every time I get to SSR I feel my tension drift away because it is so peaceful.  

We had a delicious dinner at the Turf Club one night.  The other nights we tried different restaurants all over Disney: Jiko, Raglan Road, Rose and Crown.  It was fun.


----------



## disbound09

Wow this is quite a thread on SSR.  We just signed contract on 320 at SSR waiting for ROFR but based on price not worried at all.  Can't wait to come and relax at SSR.  We stayed at Springs on our first visit and loved it.  The next trip we will be owners.   A little worried about the bus being too crowded.  What is the bus route thru SSR and approximate timeline.  As in if we go grandstand is it 30 min to get out of SSR vs last stop and having to stand.  Thanks for info.


----------



## delmar411

disbound09 said:
			
		

> Wow this is quite a thread on SSR.  We just signed contract on 320 at SSR waiting for ROFR but based on price not worried at all.  Can't wait to come and relax at SSR.  We stayed at Springs on our first visit and loved it.  The next trip we will be owners.   A little worried about the bus being too crowded.  What is the bus route thru SSR and approximate timeline.  As in if we go grandstand is it 30 min to get out of SSR vs last stop and having to stand.  Thanks for info.



It's nowhere near 30mins to get out of the resort.  If you hustle from the grandstand stop to the springs stop you can just make the bus.  So it's a pretty short amount of time between the first and last stop.  Obviously if there are scooters loading then it might take a bit longer but that's really a roll of the dice.


----------



## disbound09

Spent the morning reading this thread..........Wow lots of helpful info.  Found SSR FAQ and the bus route that was great.  Looks like Congress Park with a view of DDT hits the spot for many.  We may try to request that.  We are doing a 2 bedroom any specifics for Congress Park to request or avoid.  Anyone have approximate timeline from CP to MK,AK,HS, EP using bus.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disbound09 said:


> Spent the morning reading this thread..........Wow lots of helpful info.  Found SSR FAQ and the bus route that was great.  Looks like Congress Park with a view of DDT hits the spot for many.  We may try to request that.  We are doing a 2 bedroom any specifics for Congress Park to request or avoid.  Anyone have approximate timeline from CP to MK,AK,HS, EP using bus.



If you want a view of Downtown Disney at Congress Park, be sure to make that part of your request. Not every room in CP has that view. So don't just ask for CP, ask for CP + DTD view.


----------



## krmlaw

Cannot wait ! Booked our first SSR one bedroom. Thinking of requesting paddock as we have 4 year old. So glad I found this thread! We've stayed at WLV, AKV and beach club before. Can't wait to try SSR


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

krmlaw said:
			
		

> Cannot wait ! Booked our first SSR one bedroom. Thinking of requesting paddock as we have 4 year old. So glad I found this thread! We've stayed at WLV, AKV and beach club before. Can't wait to try SSR



Great! We love SSR! Your 4 year old will love the Paddock pool good choice! I hope you have a great vacation! When are you going?


----------



## AnnaS

krmlaw said:


> Cannot wait ! Booked our first SSR one bedroom. Thinking of requesting paddock as we have 4 year old. So glad I found this thread! We've stayed at WLV, AKV and beach club before. Can't wait to try SSR



We have enjoyed our stays here.  Please come back and tells us your thoughts.


----------



## Suzanne74

Subscribing!!  

Looking to change my OBX timeshare date and quickly checked Orlando area for a rare Disney pick-up. Found 1bdrm in 3rd week of August.  Jumped on it.  Here I am 

DD's 4 and 11 will be so excited!!  Hoping to stay in Paddock near the bridge but I am sure that is a popular request.  Either way, the place looks beautiful.  

Do most of you rent cars?  We did when we stayed at Kidani and OKW but did not when we were at Coronado and the service was fine.  We used the busses some at Kidani when we split up and were not impressed, esp with the MK busses.  20-25min wait, 20min drive.  Takes a loooong time in the eyes of a then impatient 2 year old.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> Subscribing!!
> 
> Looking to change my OBX timeshare date and quickly checked Orlando area for a rare Disney pick-up. Found 1bdrm in 3rd week of August.  Jumped on it.  Here I am
> 
> DD's 4 and 11 will be so excited!!  Hoping to stay in Paddock near the bridge but I am sure that is a popular request.  Either way, the place looks beautiful.
> 
> Do most of you rent cars?  We did when we stayed at Kidani and OKW but did not when we were at Coronado and the service was fine.  We used the busses some at Kidani when we split up and were not impressed, esp with the MK busses.  20-25min wait, 20min drive.  Takes a loooong time in the eyes of a then impatient 2 year old.



Hi. Welcome! We always rent a car but we do stay for 2 weeks as we come over from the UK. We like to be able to go to walmart etc and get our breakfast supplies to have in the room. We also like to mix dining on and off property for variety and cost. We sometimes drive to the parks as it can be quicker but do use disney transport also. I am disabled so we do find the extra flexibility useful but being an easy walk to downtown disney or short bus ride with kids I can image SSR would be doable without a rental car. The Paddock or Grandstand gets our vote! Both pools are nice. But if we had kids The Paddock might be better.


----------



## disbound09

We have stayed at the Paddock request a renovated room if possible.  My boys like the pond and the fish more than the pool. LOL  We used the buses and did not feel we were too far or too long of a drive except for when we went to AK then they thought we had got lost.  Always there for rope drop and always got there on time.  Car would be nice if we had a lot of extra time but unneeded for our family of 5.  Enjoy!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Suzanne74 said:


> Subscribing!!
> 
> Looking to change my OBX timeshare date and quickly checked Orlando area for a rare Disney pick-up. Found 1bdrm in 3rd week of August.  Jumped on it.  Here I am
> 
> DD's 4 and 11 will be so excited!!  Hoping to stay in Paddock near the bridge but I am sure that is a popular request.  Either way, the place looks beautiful.
> 
> Do most of you rent cars?  We did when we stayed at Kidani and OKW but did not when we were at Coronado and the service was fine.  We used the busses some at Kidani when we split up and were not impressed, esp with the MK busses.  20-25min wait, 20min drive.  Takes a loooong time in the eyes of a then impatient 2 year old.


We've started to get a car for every trip, but did many, many trips relying entirely on Disney transportation.  The biggest convenience of the car is being able to do stuff off-site.

Aside from the occassional bus that doesn't show up within 20 minutes (which happens at every resort), I've never had a real issue with SSR transportation.  I would think that if you didn't think Coronado was bad, you shouldn't have issues at SSR.


----------



## krmlaw

My confirmation says unit 14F ... Any idea? Going June 28 to july 5 cannot wait!!


----------



## Djali

We are going to be staying at SSR over Spring Break.  We are really looking forward to visiting this resort again; we haven't been since 2005.  I read somewhere that Disney was going to start putting single serve coffee machines, like a Keurig, into the rooms at all resorts.  I do not remember where or when I read this, but I was wondering what type of coffee machines are in the rooms at SSR.  We have booked 2 studios there.  I would love to bring some of my k-cups to use in the morning before heading to the parks.

TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Djali said:


> We are going to be staying at SSR over Spring Break.  We are really looking forward to visiting this resort again; we haven't been since 2005.  I read somewhere that Disney was going to start putting single serve coffee machines, like a Keurig, into the rooms at all resorts.  I do not remember where or when I read this, but I was wondering what type of coffee machines are in the rooms at SSR.  We have booked 2 studios there.  I would love to bring some of my k-cups to use in the morning before heading to the parks.
> 
> TIA!


I've read the same thing over on the resort board, but haven't seen any of them in the DVC villas yet.  Our SSR room still had the traditional glass pot coffee maker about a month ago.


----------



## disbound09

That would be so nice to have in the rooms.  That would be a useful upgrade in my book.  Did they have the bedding changed out yet?  We are going in June and would like to see both there.


----------



## krmlaw

any idea where in paddock i should request? or does it not matter much?


----------



## DannysMom

krmlaw said:
			
		

> any idea where in paddock i should request? or does it not matter much?



I would request one of the buildings adjacent to the Paddock Pool area.  Last year we were one building removed & it always felt like a bit of a hike over to the pool area & bus stop.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Suzanne74

Is there room in the 1 bedroom area for a kid size inflatable mattress?  We are staying for a week and have a 3 and 11yr old.  We will always put the 3yr old to sleep in the king bed to start but debating whether we would transfer her to a bed on the floor or just sleep with her in the middle.  I can not see her and her 11yr old sharing the pullout.  They both are very restless sleepers and I imagine a noisy mess.  I would be fine with her in the middle, but again, the girl sleeps all over the place. Thinking an air mattress might give us more space.  How bad is the pullout sofa?    Thanks in advance!


----------



## DannysMom

Pretty sure you could fit an air mattress for your LO, certainly a toddler sized one, probably even a twin size easily.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## krmlaw

Im tying to figure out where in the paddock area the new pool is when looking at a map. And when looking at the map how you walk to DTD


----------



## kccne

I'm coming to the RESORT!!!!!!!!! We just changed our reservations from POR, and rented some points to come to the SSR! I am excited!!!!!


----------



## delmar411

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> Is there room in the 1 bedroom area for a kid size inflatable mattress?  We are staying for a week and have a 3 and 11yr old.  We will always put the 3yr old to sleep in the king bed to start but debating whether we would transfer her to a bed on the floor or just sleep with her in the middle.  I can not see her and her 11yr old sharing the pullout.  They both are very restless sleepers and I imagine a noisy mess.  I would be fine with her in the middle, but again, the girl sleeps all over the place. Thinking an air mattress might give us more space.  How bad is the pullout sofa?    Thanks in advance!



There is plenty of space for an air mattress.  I had all 3 little kids sleep in the bedroom with me, 2 in the king and1 on the floor. Worked perfectly. We just had extra blankets to make a little nest for him and he was fine.  I prefer to not use the living room as a bedroom which is why they weren't on the pullout.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

krmlaw said:


> Im tying to figure out where in the paddock area the new pool is when looking at a map. And when looking at the map how you walk to DTD


When looking at the Paddock section from NW to SE, the pool is between the 2nd and 3rd buildings.  The bridge across the lake leads almost directly to it.

The path to Downtown Disney is in the Congress Park section of the resort, along the water, following the contour of the lake in a clockwise direction.


----------



## nannette

Good Morning,

How hard is it to get a cab from the Congress Park section??  

Thanks
~Nannette


----------



## DannysMom

nannette said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> 
> How hard is it to get a cab from the Congress Park section??
> 
> Thanks
> ~Nannette



Not hard at all, just hit the bell services button on your phone & bell will call the cab & send it around to the front of your building. If you are not leaving Disney property & bell is not busy, they might grab a van & drive you themselves.  I have had that happen 2 or 3 times.  If that is the case, I usually tip the bell guy approximately what the cab fare would have been.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## nannette

Great thanks Dannysmom!  I have to get to Wide World of Sports for a game and the bus seems to take forever I'm told... so rather than rent a car I thought a cab might be the way to go.

Thanks again
~Nannette


----------



## czmom

Hi! My DD6 and I are looking into a quick resort only trip to SSR in April. We would be in a studio. She LOVES to swim, so I want to be near one of the water slides! I believe there are 2 great waterslides there, correct? Are they walking distance from one another? We plan to participate in the pool activites and also any other children's activities while we are there. Maybe even a boat ride to DTD.

If someone could give me a suggestion as where to request to stay that would be perfect. 

Also, are there any booking categories for SSR?

Thank you!


----------



## DannysMom

czmom said:
			
		

> Hi! My DD6 and I are looking into a quick resort only trip to SSR in April. We would be in a studio. She LOVES to swim, so I want to be near one of the water slides! I believe there are 2 great waterslides there, correct? Are they walking distance from one another? We plan to participate in the pool activites and also any other children's activities while we are there. Maybe even a boat ride to DTD.
> 
> If someone could give me a suggestion as where to request to stay that would be perfect.
> 
> Also, are there any booking categories for SSR?
> 
> Thank you!



The 2 water slides are at the High Rock Springs pool & the Paddock pool.  You can easily walk between the 2 pools, about 5-10 minutes depending on pace.  You could request either Springs or Paddock sections to be close to one of the main pool areas.  The Springs section would be closer to Artists Palette and the boat launch to DTD.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## czmom

DannysMom said:


> The 2 water slides are at the High Rock Springs pool & the Paddock pool.  You can easily walk between the 2 pools, about 5-10 minutes depending on pace.  You could request either Springs or Paddock sections to be close to one of the main pool areas.  The Springs section would be closer to Artists Palette and the boat launch to DTD.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Would both of these sections still be easily accessible to the community hall?


----------



## amym2

The community hall is right next to the Springs pool.  We spent a couple of hours at the Paddock pool (kids loved it) and then moved over to the Springs pool, and the kids enjoyed the slides at both.  The Springs pool is much larger and it was cold!  DD swam but DH and DS went to the community hall to play ping pong instead.


----------



## czmom

One more question...you have all been so helpful! We are going in April. Will the Springs and Paddock rooms all be rennovated by then?

ETA: nevermind, I found the answer! 

New question...Does SSR typically honor requests?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

czmom said:
			
		

> One more question...you have all been so helpful! We are going in April. Will the Springs and Paddock rooms all be rennovated by then?
> 
> ETA: nevermind, I found the answer!
> 
> New question...Does SSR typically honor requests?



Hi nice to meet you. May I chip in? We have had our requests meet about 50% of the time. We go once a year in Sep or October. OP might have different experiences. I do book an accessible room though which is always honoured and this may influence which blocks they can allocate and have limited supply. We have always found the staff at SSR outstanding. We have never had anything less than we requested. If they did not grant it we generally got something better! Enjoy.


----------



## nannette

Another question regarding room request...  I know it is just that a room request.  I can now do online check in, but I know some don't recommended it if you have a room request this way if it isn't a room you want you can ask to have it changed... that said would you recommend online check in, or does SSR work like other resorts where I should wait until I arrive to do check in??

~Nannette


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

czmom said:


> Also, are there any booking categories for SSR?


No, there are no booking categories at SSR.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We have had our requests meet about 50% of the time...  I do book an accessible room though which is always honoured and this may influence which blocks they can allocate and have limited supply.


I think the HA room is what's probably having the most influence over getting your other requests.  There are only a limited number of them.  In all the times we've stayed at SSR, I can't remember a single stay where we didn't get exactly what we asked for.

We always have very general requests, though.  We'll ask for the top floor and a specific section of the resort.  If you're asking for a specific building or a specific room, even, you're chances of getting it go way down.



nannette said:


> Another question regarding room request...  I know it is just that a room request.  I can now do online check in, but I know some don't recommended it if you have a room request this way if it isn't a room you want you can ask to have it changed... that said would you recommend online check in, or does SSR work like other resorts where I should wait until I arrive to do check in??


It certainly doesn't hurt to have the waitlist request annotated on the booking by Member Services.  It's sure to be seen in this case.  Doing this also gives you more flexibility in what you ask for.  The online check-in options are very basic.


----------



## nannette

Thanks BirdsofPrey... I will wait and check in once there since I'm arriving by 9 and don't care if I have to wait longer for a room.  I'm really hoping for a upper floor with a dtd view... I did make that request so hopefully I get it!  

~Nannette


----------



## DVCMikey

Checking In in about two hours


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DVCMikey said:
			
		

> Checking In in about two hours



Have a great time! Hope they meet all your requests!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hey all!


Heading back to SSR late this week after not staying there for years. I'm hoping to get something in Congress Park or The Grandstand just to be near the main building. Anyway, what renovations are happening right now? I saw a previous post mention it, but wasn't sure where this was happening.


----------



## krmlaw

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> When looking at the Paddock section from NW to SE, the pool is between the 2nd and 3rd buildings.  The bridge across the lake leads almost directly to it.
> 
> The path to Downtown Disney is in the Congress Park section of the resort, along the water, following the contour of the lake in a clockwise direction.



Thanks! Im going to request to be in one of the two buildings on either side of the bridge!  fingers crossed~


----------



## czmom

I am thinking of visiting a water park during our stay in April. We will not have a car, and solely using Disney transportation. 
How hard will it be to get to Bilizzard Beach?
Would Typhoon Lagoon be any easier since it is closer?

Thank you!


----------



## delmar411

czmom said:
			
		

> I am thinking of visiting a water park during our stay in April. We will not have a car, and solely using Disney transportation.
> How hard will it be to get to Bilizzard Beach?
> Would Typhoon Lagoon be any easier since it is closer?
> 
> Thank you!



Extremely easy as you'll simply get on the bus to blizzard beach.  It shares a bus with animal kingdom.  just make sure to bring towels.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Here at SSR right now and lucked out to get one of the newly renovated rooms! It's really nice, and I love the little motifs of Disney horses and the Fox and the Hound. The only complaint I do have is that anyone who is given a room in The Paddock section should be driven over by Bell Services. This was not something mentioned during check-in, and this section really is a large distance from Carriage House. It was not easy to find my building, and I've stayed at this resort a few times before. Thank goodness I used ME for my luggage. I can't imagine lugging it all the way over here. I think Disney should really consider this moving forward.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I was hoping with the refurb that the king bed would get a bedside table by both sides. Every year DW and I get more inventive of how to fit a small platform or such like to place a cup of water on the side that does not have the telephone table. So far the upside down trash can seems to be the best option!


----------



## delmar411

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> I was hoping with the refurb that the king bed would get a bedside table by both sides. Every year DW and I get more inventive of how to fit a small platform or such like to place a cup of water on the side that does not have the telephone table. So far the upside down trash can seems to be the best option!



There is a desk on the other side of the bed in the 1and 2 bedrooms.  Are you talking about a studio?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

delmar411 said:
			
		

> There is a desk on the other side of the bed in the 1and 2 bedrooms.  Are you talking about a studio?



Yes we only have enough points for a studio. Its just the two of us anyway and we have an accessible room. But I think its the same for all studios at SSR.


----------



## delmar411

*NikkiBell* said:
			
		

> Here at SSR right now and lucked out to get one of the newly renovated rooms! It's really nice, and I love the little motifs of Disney horses and the Fox and the Hound. The only complaint I do have is that anyone who is given a room in The Paddock section should be driven over by Bell Services. This was not something mentioned during check-in, and this section really is a large distance from Carriage House. It was not easy to find my building, and I've stayed at this resort a few times before. Thank goodness I used ME for my luggage. I can't imagine lugging it all the way over here. I think Disney should really consider this moving forward.



You do get driven over by bell services.  You do need to go to bell services and ask them though.  I can't believe you walked over there!


----------



## delmar411

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> Yes we only have enough points for a studio. Its just the two of us anyway and we have an accessible room. But I think its the same for all studios at SSR.



Hmm, that's interesting.  I didn't know the studios were setup like that.  That would be annoying.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

delmar411 said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's interesting.  I didn't know the studios were setup like that.  That would be annoying.



Yes it is! We both take medication in the morning with water so we like to keep it by the bed! Don't know if other dvc property studios are like that. The hotel rooms aren't. We are staying at AKV in May in a studio so will find out! Apart from that small niggle we love SSR. Its our home resort.


----------



## dreamlinda

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes it is! We both take medication in the morning with water so we like to keep it by the bed! Don't know if other dvc property studios are like that. The hotel rooms aren't. We are staying at AKV in May in a studio so will find out! Apart from that small niggle we love SSR. Its our home resort.



We stayed in an AKV studio last year, and sadly it's the same.  We have the same issue, have used the trash can, the table from the balcony, the fold out luggage stand topped with the tray from under the ice bucket and once an empty box we found in the hallway (which actually worked the best).  I would be happy with even a small shelf attached to the corner of the wall ~ have considered buying and installing one on our longer visits but fear a "damage fee" even if it's attractive and we leave it upon check out.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

delmar411 said:
			
		

> You do get driven over by bell services.  You do need to go to bell services and ask them though.  I can't believe you walked over there!



To be completely honest, the CM made it sound like it wasn't that far and not once mentioned to have bell services drive me over. That was a mistake on Disney's part. I didn't realize it was that far out being that I've only stayed in Grandstand and this was about six or seven years ago. I can't imagine someone who is new to WDW dealing with it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dreamlinda said:
			
		

> We stayed in an AKV studio last year, and sadly it's the same.  We have the same issue, have used the trash can, the table from the balcony, the fold out luggage stand topped with the tray from under the ice bucket and once an empty box we found in the hallway (which actually worked the best).  I would be happy with even a small shelf attached to the corner of the wall ~ have considered buying and installing one on our longer visits but fear a "damage fee" even if it's attractive and we leave it upon check out.



Yes us too re shelf! We stay for 14 nights so we have been tempted! We even looked in Walmart for something but it was hard to find an item that narrow and low. I like the empty box! Somebody could make a fortune selling us a temporary 'box table' lol.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I was hoping with the refurb that the king bed would get a bedside table by both sides. Every year DW and I get more inventive of how to fit a small platform or such like to place a cup of water on the side that does not have the telephone table. So far the upside down trash can seems to be the best option!


I believe this refurb was only soft goods.  No new furniture.

It's not just SSR studios, it's practically every resort.  (I think BLT is the only place where there's a table on my side of the bed.)  I usually bring the little patio table in to put next to the bed for my CPAP machine.  I've also used the upside down trashcan trick many times.  I'll usually drape a towel over it as a cover.  It's very chic!  I used to have a small folding camping stool in my owner's locker that I'd use for this, but had to take it out because we had too much other stuff to put in it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> I believe this refurb was only soft goods.  No new furniture.
> 
> It's not just SSR studios, it's practically every resort.  (I think BLT is the only place where there's a table on my side of the bed.)  I usually bring the little patio table in to put next to the bed for my CPAP machine.  I've also used the upside down trashcan trick many times.  I'll usually drape a towel over it as a cover.  It's very chic!  I used to have a small folding camping stool in my owner's locker that I'd use for this, but had to take it out because we had too much other stuff to put in it.



I like the idea of the drape towel lol. I wonder if SSR would let me know the material so I could match the room. We considered the camping stool because we have a locker too but like you space is too precious!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I like the idea of the drape towel lol. I wonder if SSR would let me know the material so I could match the room. We considered the camping stool because we have a locker too but like you space is too precious!


I have to admit that the towel has nothing to do with fashion, I just don't want to place my CPAP directly on the bottom of the trashcan and be breathing in whatever gunk is on it all night.

Oh dear, how you've started me on a pet peeve topic.    The other thing that seems to have been poorly planned, besides not having a table on that side of the bed, is not having a free outlet near the head of the bed.  Check out this thread for a story of being jolted awake one night when I nearly electricuted myself.


----------



## germ539

I haven't looked through this whole thread, haven't had time, so I thought I would just ask.  Is there a food court at SSR and if so, how big is it compare to say POR?  We are looking at maybe staying here and would really like to have a food court to have choices for breakfast at.

TIA!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I believe this refurb was only soft goods.  No new furniture.
> 
> It's not just SSR studios, it's practically every resort.  (I think BLT is the only place where there's a table on my side of the bed.)  I usually bring the little patio table in to put next to the bed for my CPAP machine.  I've also used the upside down trashcan trick many times.  I'll usually drape a towel over it as a cover.  It's very chic!  I used to have a small folding camping stool in my owner's locker that I'd use for this, but had to take it out because we had too much other stuff to put in it.



Neat idea!  I've yet to stay DVC with my CPAP, but worked out with the center stand in POFQ.  I'll also plan on bringing an extension cord!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

germ539 said:


> I haven't looked through this whole thread, haven't had time, so I thought I would just ask.  Is there a food court at SSR and if so, how big is it compare to say POR?  We are looking at maybe staying here and would really like to have a food court to have choices for breakfast at.
> 
> TIA!


There are two counter service restaurants, but nothing like the food court at Port Orleans.  Sandwiches, salads, flatbreads, and a hot entree that changes daily at Artist's Palette.  Burgers, salads, and sandwiches at the Paddock Pool Grill.

Here are the full menus:

Artist's Palette

Paddock Grill


----------



## Figee17

just checked our of our 1st SSR stay today (THV) and absolutely fell in love with the resort.  lucky for us, its our home resort but it was our first time staying DVC at WDW (did Vero last summer).  we will definitely be going back, I don't think there was one thing we didn't like (and its hard to please a family group of 11!)


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_


----------



## AnnaS

Figee17 said:


> just checked our of our 1st SSR stay today (THV) and absolutely fell in love with the resort.  lucky for us, its our home resort but it was our first time staying DVC at WDW (did Vero last summer).  we will definitely be going back, I don't think there was one thing we didn't like (and its hard to please a family group of 11!)
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_



Happy to read this and thank you for posting.  It is not my home resort but we have definitely enjoyed our stays here.  We have enjoyed all of them.


----------



## cjnix29

Taking friends with us to Disney, and they are going to rent points. Availability is only at SSR. This is the only resort we haven't stayed at. They have never been to WDW before, so I want to make sure when we make requests that I have the right request made.  Would like them to be able to be close to things and have a great view.  I have tried to talk them into coming for some time now, and they will likely never go back. So want them to have the best experience possible!! What area would be best for them?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

cjnix29 said:
			
		

> Taking friends with us to Disney, and they are going to rent points. Availability is only at SSR. This is the only resort we haven't stayed at. They have never been to WDW before, so I want to make sure when we make requests that I have the right request made.  Would like them to be able to be close to things and have a great view.  I have tried to talk them into coming for some time now, and they will likely never go back. So want them to have the best experience possible!! What area would be best for them?



Congress Park maybe with view of Downtown Disney? Or The Paddocks so they are close to the Paddocks pool which is really nice. Do you have children with you? If so The Paddocks if not then Congress Park with DTD view or Grandstand is nice in my view.


----------



## cjnix29

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Congress Park maybe with view of Downtown Disney? Or The Paddocks so they are close to the Paddocks pool which is really nice. Do you have children with you? If so The Paddocks if not then Congress Park with DTD view or Grandstand is nice in my view.



Thanks, they will have one, who is 10.  We are staying at BWV, but they decided later to come, and there's no availability.  So we will have to coordinate schedules.   Hoping I can make this all work for them!! They gave me a budget to stick under, and if I can do it, they will come.  THus, renting the points!  I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

cjnix29 said:
			
		

> Thanks, they will have one, who is 10.  We are staying at BWV, but they decided later to come, and there's no availability.  So we will have to coordinate schedules.   Hoping I can make this all work for them!! They gave me a budget to stick under, and if I can do it, they will come.  THus, renting the points!  I appreciate the comments.



I would def request The Paddocks then the 10 year old will love the pool! your friends will love SSR. Its got such a lovely laid back atmosphere. Its me and DW home resort and its our fav. We have tried most of the blocks and I would say if we were blessed with children we would go for The Paddocks. Anything else you need to know please feel free to ask or pm me. Paula


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

cjnix29 said:


> Taking friends with us to Disney, and they are going to rent points. Availability is only at SSR. This is the only resort we haven't stayed at. They have never been to WDW before, so I want to make sure when we make requests that I have the right request made.  Would like them to be able to be close to things and have a great view.  I have tried to talk them into coming for some time now, and they will likely never go back. So want them to have the best experience possible!! What area would be best for them?


Check out this post from earlier in the thread.  It has a lot of information about the resort, and FAQ #4 has a lot of pros and cons to help you decide which section would be best.


----------



## Venomhatch

Just joining the SSR crew for the first time. Is this the official followers thread?

Thanks


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> Just joining the SSR crew for the first time. Is this the official followers thread?
> 
> Thanks



I think so! It is the only one I know of. It's good anyway! Welcome! Have you just joined DVC?


----------



## Venomhatch

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think so! It is the only one I know of. It's good anyway! Welcome! Have you just joined DVC?



Well actually I am a CM with Disney World Resorts over at the Polynesian. But started doing the DVC this week. So I look forward to following this thread.


----------



## RachelTori

Venomhatch said:


> Well actually I am a CM with Disney World Resorts over at the Polynesian. But started doing the DVC this week. So I look forward to following this thread.



Welcome!  I see lots of your helpful posts on the POR thread!  

Lots of us SSR lovers, but we don't post here very often.  

We bought SSR 7 years ago and it's one of the best purchases we ever made!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

RachelTori said:
			
		

> Welcome!  I see lots of your helpful posts on the POR thread!
> 
> Lots of us SSR lovers, but we don't post here very often.
> 
> We bought SSR 7 years ago and it's one of the best purchases we ever made!



Welcome from me also! I second RachelTori! Best purchase we have made also! The gift that keeps on giving ( the gift we bought to ourselves lol )


----------



## CJK

Question for all of you Turf Club Bar & Grill experts!

I'm helping friends plan their trip.  They are on the dining plan.  On one night of their trip, the adults are dining at a signature restaurant while the kids do the in-room babysitting.  Does anyone know if the Turf Club Bar & Grill does take-out?  I was wondering if the kids could get their dinner from the Turf Club to-go and eat back at the room or outside somewhere.  The adults won't want to go with them for a meal in the restaurant, since they'll be eating later at a signature restaurant.  They don't want a quick service meal, since they want to use a table service credit for the kids tonight.  Just wondering if this was possible?  Any advice?


----------



## Venomhatch

Well going on my second night at SSR it is beautiful, I love it. As long as I can stay centrally located like I am now. I am in The Springs now Right by the lake between the buildings. I cant help but to wonder what the 2-story studio runs?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Venomhatch said:


> I cant help but to wonder what the 2-story studio runs?


The grand villa?  You don't even want to ask.

But since you did...   it's 714 points a week during Magic Season, which is what we're in right now.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> Well going on my second night at SSR it is beautiful, I love it. As long as I can stay centrally located like I am now. I am in The Springs now Right by the lake between the buildings. I cant help but to wonder what the 2-story studio runs?



I am so excited that you love it. I am a new SSR owner and We will be going this Christmas to SSR for the first time. I am curious to know which section or sections you recommend. I would like to be as centrally located so I can easily take a bus to the parks as well as convenient to dining and swimming,and take the boats to DDT. 

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Idreamodisney247 said:


> I am so excited that you love it. I am a new SSR owner and We will be going this Christmas to SSR for the first time. I am curious to know which section or sections you recommend. I would like to be as centrally located so I can easily take a bus to the parks as well as convenient to dining and swimming,and take the boats to DDT.
> 
> Thanks


Check out this post from earlier in the thread.  It has a lot of information about the resort, and FAQ #4 has a lot of pros and cons to help you decide which section would be best for your preferences.

Sounds like Springs (or possibly Grandstand) might be your best match.


----------



## Venomhatch

Idreamodisney247 said:


> I am so excited that you love it. I am a new SSR owner and We will be going this Christmas to SSR for the first time. I am curious to know which section or sections you recommend. I would like to be as centrally located so I can easily take a bus to the parks as well as convenient to dining and swimming,and take the boats to DDT.
> 
> Thanks



I am in building 35 right by the bus stop literally but at the other end of the building which is fine by me. I don't hear buses from there I think it's second from the end away from bus stops. It is about 1 min walk to buses, 3 mins to pool with two yes two hot tubs, and 4 mins to main building.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Is anyone there right now that can tell me if the gym is or will be open very soon? I know the spa is closed, but DH and I booked SSR specifically for its superior gym. We will be there April 6. I asked this on a separate thread but no one has answered. I know, who chooses a resort based on it's gym right? We aren't doing any parks this time. Just gym, pool and dining


----------



## Venomhatch

eeyoresmom said:


> Is anyone there right now that can tell me if the gym is or will be open very soon? I know the spa is closed, but DH and I booked SSR specifically for its superior gym. We will be there April 6. I asked this on a separate thread but no one has answered. I know, who chooses a resort based on it's gym right? We aren't doing any parks this time. Just gym, pool and dining



I am here right now and could take a pic now if you want of the gym sign. But last night there were people in the gym exercising. So I believe they have that back up and running.


----------



## disdadIL

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> Just joining the SSR crew for the first time. Is this the official followers thread?
> 
> Thanks



Howdy stranger


----------



## eeyoresmom

Venomhatch said:


> I am here right now and could take a pic now if you want of the gym sign. But last night there were people in the gym exercising. So I believe they have that back up and running.



Thank you. Did not want to try to switch resorts


----------



## Venomhatch

disdadIL said:


> Howdy stranger



Hey friend, just kinda doing my own thing on here, lol.



eeyoresmom said:


> Thank you. Did not want to try to switch resorts



No problem. Nah, we are fine here.


----------



## bigAWL

I wonder if anyone here saw the rumors about a big new DTD project.  Check out summary of some leaked info and concept art here: WDW News Today: Leaked Concept Art & Details  Disney Springs Set to Replace WDWs Downtown Disney

The reason I mention it here is because at the very end of the article it highlights some of the key changes.  Included is a "bridge connecting Village Marketplace to Disneys Saratoga Springs Resort."  It appears this would be a new foot bridge over the canal that runs between Congress Park and the DTD Marketplace (just a little closer than the current road bridge).


----------



## Doug7856

If these changes are true, I think it will be great for SSR owners (and DTD visitors too!).


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I was searching and can't seem to find if SSR had the rfid locks or not yet.


----------



## Venomhatch

Donald_Quackers said:


> I was searching and can't seem to find if SSR had the rfid locks or not yet.



Im here now and they do. I'll upload a pic soon but they have the door locks and RFID keys to the world cards.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Hi! I love SSR. BEen a DVC member since 2006. Our next trip is post cruise, in June. I have a question since we have a split stay. We'll be at BCV for the first 6 nights then transferring to SSR. We won't have a car, so do we need to provide our own transportation to SSR via taxi?


----------



## Venomhatch

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Hi! I love SSR. BEen a DVC member since 2006. Our next trip is post cruise, in June. I have a question since we have a split stay. We'll be at BCV for the first 6 nights then transferring to SSR. We won't have a car, so do we need to provide our own transportation to SSR via taxi?



For us switching from one report to another they offered complimentary service for that.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> For us switching from one report to another they offered complimentary service for that.



Thank you so much! It's a relief to know I don't have something else to plan.


----------



## Venomhatch

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Thank you so much! It's a relief to know I don't have something else to plan.



They have huge 15 passenger motor pool vans that they could use. But even if you had to use a taxi they have those vans also and it was only 23$ to go from SSR to sea world yesterday. And there usually always a Mears Taxi van somewhere close by.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> They have huge 15 passenger motor pool vans that they could use. But even if you had to use a taxi they have those vans also and it was only 23$ to go from SSR to sea world yesterday. And there usually always a Mears Taxi van somewhere close by.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Hi! I love SSR. BEen a DVC member since 2006. Our next trip is post cruise, in June. I have a question since we have a split stay. We'll be at BCV for the first 6 nights then transferring to SSR. We won't have a car, so do we need to provide our own transportation to SSR via taxi?


The easiest way is to call bell services to come pick up your luggage from the room at BCV that morning.    Tell the bellman that you're transferring the bags to SSR.  If you have groceries that need to be refrigerated, be sure to point them out.

Then you can head to one of the parks and enjoy yourself for a while, or have breakfast at Downtown Disney.  Take the bus from there to SSR to check in.  When doing a baggage transfer, the bags typically show up at the new resort in the late afternoon.

Once you're in your new room, call down to bell services to have them delivered to the room.  You'll need to be there when they deliver them.  (It doesn't work like Disney's Magical Express.  They won't leave the bags in the room if you're not there.)

I usually tip $2 per bag to the bellmen at each resort.


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Venomhatch said:


> Im here now and they do. I'll upload a pic soon but they have the door locks and RFID keys to the world cards.



Thanks in advance!  I suspect they look like the ones they have on the Fantasy (the door locks, not the KTTW cards).

2 weeks to go till I'm there!


----------



## Venomhatch

Donald_Quackers said:


> Thanks in advance!  I suspect they look like the ones they have on the Fantasy (the door locks, not the KTTW cards).
> 
> 2 weeks to go till I'm there!



Yeah they look like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EhXG9vXuYKw/URz_jv0Z3VI/AAAAAAAAEko/Y2XyVn7fqPM/s1600/DSCN7869.JPG


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Venomhatch said:


> Yeah they look like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EhXG9vXuYKw/URz_jv0Z3VI/AAAAAAAAEko/Y2XyVn7fqPM/s1600/DSCN7869.JPG



Thanks again!


----------



## mariapicardikenyon

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> We are nearly at the 3,700 post cut off on the last thread so it's time to continue the love on a new thread. Thanks everyone for answering questions on the previous lovers thread, sharing your wonderful SSR experiences and of course your amazing pictures of our gorgeous Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa some of which can be found on this page.  Don't miss the links below the pictures full of information about and more photos of SSR.  Please make yourselves at home and enjoy some pixie dust while you wait impatiently for your next trip!
> 
> SSR Owners and Lovers Part 1
> Tons more photos.
> A neat SSR promo video.
> Treehouse tour video.
> Amazing Downtown Disney Photos.
> Walt Disney World's Site SSR info.
> SSR Spa information.
> Artist Palette breakfast menu.
> Artist Palette lunch/dinner menu.
> Turf Club lunch menu.
> Turf Club dinner menu.
> Turf Club kid's menu.



Joining the thread. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## mariapicardikenyon

mariapicardikenyon said:
			
		

> Joining the thread. Thanks for all the great info.



Can someone tell me how to follow a thread?  Thanks.


----------



## AnnaS

mariapicardikenyon said:


> Can someone tell me how to follow a thread?  Thanks.



Once you reply - you should be subscribed to a thread and will receive email notifications - if not - go to thread tools ALSO - if you do not want to reply but want to follow, on the right - right above the thread - thread tools/search, etc.
Hit thread tools - three items will drop and hit subscribe to thread.

Perhaps someone else can explain it better


----------



## smcabee

Horray, 38 more days until my quick solo trip back to my home at SSR.   Cant wait.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> The easiest way is to call bell services to come pick up your luggage from the room at BCV that morning.    Tell the bellman that you're transferring the bags to SSR.  If you have groceries that need to be refrigerated, be sure to point them out.
> 
> Then you can head to one of the parks and enjoy yourself for a while, or have breakfast at Downtown Disney.  Take the bus from there to SSR to check in.  When doing a baggage transfer, the bags typically show up at the new resort in the late afternoon.
> 
> Once you're in your new room, call down to bell services to have them delivered to the room.  You'll need to be there when they deliver them.  (It doesn't work like Disney's Magical Express.  They won't leave the bags in the room if you're not there.)
> 
> I usually tip $2 per bag to the bellmen at each resort.



Thank you to all that replied! It's going to be a wonderful trip, and now I know what to expect with transferring to another resort. Thanks again!


----------



## dmwang9

Hello all!

This summer, I'm going on a 7-night western Caribbean cruise with my family on the Fantasy, and earlier today, I decided to add on 6 nights at WDW after the cruise. I figure that since I'm flying all the way across the country (I live in San Francisco) for the cruise, I might as well spend some time at the parks as well. 

I'm a BWV owner, but because of the relatively short time between now and my travel dates, I wasn't surprised that BWV wasn't available. However, SSR had a studio for my dates (6/29 - 7/5), and I very happily booked it! I've visited SSR and loved wandering around the grounds, but I've never stayed there. I'm really looking forward to exploring everything the place has to offer and taking full advantage of the proximity to DTD.

Woo hoo!

-- Dave


----------



## AnnaS

dmwang9 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This summer, I'm going on a 7-night western Caribbean cruise with my family on the Fantasy, and earlier today, I decided to add on 6 nights at WDW after the cruise. I figure that since I'm flying all the way across the country (I live in San Francisco) for the cruise, I might as well spend some time at the parks as well.
> 
> I'm a BWV owner, but because of the relatively short time between now and my travel dates, I wasn't surprised that BWV wasn't available. However, SSR had a studio for my dates (6/29 - 7/5), and I very happily booked it! I've visited SSR and loved wandering around the grounds, but I've never stayed there. I'm really looking forward to exploring everything the place has to offer and taking full advantage of the proximity to DTD.
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> -- Dave




Enjoy Dave, come back and tell us all about your first stay here.  I think many people are pleasantly surprised how much they like it once they stay here and you will too.  Have fun.


----------



## eeyoresbestfriend

Can anyone tell me if the paddock pool has reopened after its recent closure? Love the rooms in that area if the pool is open!!


----------



## Venomhatch

eeyoresbestfriend said:


> Can anyone tell me if the paddock pool has reopened after its recent closure? Love the rooms in that area if the pool is open!!



It was still down when we left on the 9th of March.


----------



## MissKip

Hi fellow SSR lovers!  we are heading home in 51 days having not been for a few years  

Can I ask if anyone has used online check in with a room request? Some people are suggesting we would be better waiting until we get there to check in?


----------



## Venomhatch

MissKip said:


> Hi fellow SSR lovers!  we are heading home in 51 days having not been for a few years
> 
> Can I ask if anyone has used online check in with a room request? Some people are suggesting we would be better waiting until we get there to check in?



You can do online check in. The wait thing was for the last few resorts that actually still read faxed in requests for certain areas. SSR doesn't as far as I know.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MissKip said:


> Hi fellow SSR lovers!  we are heading home in 51 days having not been for a few years
> 
> Can I ask if anyone has used online check in with a room request? Some people are suggesting we would be better waiting until we get there to check in?


I personally still do the online check-in.  I'd rather enter information online than tell it to a cast member over the counter, simply for convenience sake.  Most times, online check-in seems to be a little quicker.  A few times it's been extremely quick.  

One check-in at BLT when I hadn't remembered to do the online check-in, it took us 45 minutes to get checked in because the CM said his computer was having problems.  Meanwhile, we didn't see similar delays at the other desks.  I really wish I'd done the online check-in for that stay.

There are times, though, that the advance check-in line will be longer than the walk-up line.  The was the case during our last SSR check-in, when the a very crowded DME bus had pulled in a few minutes before we drove up.  (Nothing special about DME and online check-in, it's just that there was a lot of people arriving at the same time.)

If you're going to do anything out of the ordinary regarding your room keys, you may want to skip the online check-in.  For example, if you want room charging on some keys, but not others.  Or if you want to have different credit cards associated with different keys.  There's no way to annotate things like this on the online check-in.  (You can still do online check-in, of course, but they'll need to throw away the keys that were previously created for your check-in package and print new ones after they make the changes.)


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Venomhatch said:


> You can do online check in. The wait thing was for the last few resorts that actually still read faxed in requests for certain areas. SSR doesn't as far as I know.


I didn't realize any resorts still did this.  I haven't sent a fax in years because I assumed they just went right in the trash now.  Do you know which resorts still do this?


----------



## Venomhatch

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I didn't realize any resorts still did this.  I haven't sent a fax in years because I assumed they just went right in the trash now.  Do you know which resorts still do this?



Port Orleans riverside and french quarter, and Caribbean Beach. There may be more.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> I am in building 35 right by the bus stop literally but at the other end of the building which is fine by me. I don't hear buses from there I think it's second from the end away from bus stops. It is about 1 min walk to buses, 3 mins to pool with two yes two hot tubs, and 4 mins to main building.



Sounds Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andydolan

Greetings all! Can anyone tell me if the coffee makers have changed recently at SSR?  I thought I heard a CM at AKV talking about it during our last visit in November 2011 but haven't been able to confirm it.  I'm really just trying to figure out if I need to pack coffee filters for our trip next weekend.  As I type this I remember that I couldn't find coffee filters to buy in the AKV store back then either.


----------



## Venomhatch

andydolan said:


> Greetings all! Can anyone tell me if the coffee makers have changed recently at SSR?  I thought I heard a CM at AKV talking about it during our last visit in November 2011 but haven't been able to confirm it.  I'm really just trying to figure out if I need to pack coffee filters for our trip next weekend.  As I type this I remember that I couldn't find coffee filters to buy in the AKV store back then either.



The ones in the one bedroom villa had regular coffee filters and coffee grounds. Like a normal coffee maker.


----------



## andydolan

Venomhatch said:
			
		

> The ones in the one bedroom villa had regular coffee filters and coffee grounds. Like a normal coffee maker.



Great, thanks!


----------



## kkbutterfly

Hi SSR fans!

Quick question - I know SSR recently went through/is going through refurb - any chance they added sleeper CHAIRS? We're going for the Wine & Dine race and we have 2 friends with us that can't share a bed and we need a sleeper chair.  We'd much rather SSR than OKW but I'm positive OKW has a chair but I sadly do not think SSR does.  I wanted to confirm.

Thanks!  I love SSR even though we own at BLT and AKV.  Its my second fave after BWV (we got married there so it will always hold a special place in my heart).


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

No sleeper chairs being added at SSR.  We usually stay OKW or AKV-K and love the sleeper chairs.  Last summer we stayed SSR and the living room area is so small compared to the other 2 resorts we stayed at.   Def no room to add one either.


----------



## ZephyrHawk

Hello SSR fanatics.  I will be staying at the resort for the first time this summer and have been looking at photos.  I have a weird question that I'm hoping someone here can answer for me.  

I am a horse racing fanatic (in retrospect, it's strange I've never stayed at SSR before).  I have been looking at that horse statue.  Originally, I thought it was just a generic horse and rider, but then I saw a picture where there appears to be an identifying plaque on the ground.  I was unfamiliar with the silks, but the rose garland suggests a Kentucky Derby winner.  And key to my interpretation, the horse is small for a thoroughbred (although the relative sizing of a statue may be left to the artist's interpretation). So, the famous horse that came to my mind with those credentials, was Northern Dancer.

I looked up his jockey's silks, and they seem quite similar to those of the statue.  Also, Northern Dancer did wear saddle cloth #7 for his most famous race (his 2 minute flat Derby).  But the statue jockey's cap is not yellow, and he seems to have a cricle image on his back (which is not consistent with Winfield farms' silks).  Plus, Northern Dancer had a blaze and three white feet (the statue doesn't).  Finally, Northern Dancer is not really associated with Saratoga racecourse.

So, does anyone know what horse, if any, the statue celebrates?  Am I just making myself insane?  I could just wait until June and find out myself, but I want to know now!


----------



## nabi

ZephyrHawk said:


> Hello SSR fanatics.  I will be staying at the resort for the first time this summer and have been looking at photos.  I have a weird question that I'm hoping someone here can answer for me.
> 
> I am a horse racing fanatic (in retrospect, it's strange I've never stayed at SSR before).  I have been looking at that horse statue.  Originally, I thought it was just a generic horse and rider, but then I saw a picture where there appears to be an identifying plaque on the ground.  I was unfamiliar with the silks, but the rose garland suggests a Kentucky Derby winner.  And key to my interpretation, the horse is small for a thoroughbred (although the relative sizing of a statue may be left to the artist's interpretation). So, the famous horse that came to my mind with those credentials, was Northern Dancer.
> 
> I looked up his jockey's silks, and they seem quite similar to those of the statue.  Also, Northern Dancer did wear saddle cloth #7 for his most famous race (his 2 minute flat Derby).  But the statue jockey's cap is not yellow, and he seems to have a cricle image on his back (which is not consistent with Winfield farms' silks).  Plus, Northern Dancer had a blaze and three white feet (the statue doesn't).  Finally, Northern Dancer is not really associated with Saratoga racecourse.
> 
> So, does anyone know what horse, if any, the statue celebrates?  Am I just making myself insane?  I could just wait until June and find out myself, but I want to know now!



http://www.makinmemoriesphotoblog.c...ircle-at-disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa/
now I'd like to know where you got the two dots fencing from that are on your signature?!?!


----------



## ZephyrHawk

nabi said:


> http://www.makinmemoriesphotoblog.c...ircle-at-disneys-saratoga-springs-resort-spa/
> now I'd like to know where you got the two dots fencing from that are on your signature?!?!



Huh, looks like it _is_ just generic.  But I question whether it may have been inspired by Northern Dancer, still.  

I stole the fencing dots from somebody else's signature years ago (don't remember who).  You're welcome to steal it from me (provided you are a fellow fencer ).


----------



## nabi

ZephyrHawk said:


> Huh, looks like it _is_ just generic.  But I question whether it may have been inspired by Northern Dancer, still.
> 
> I stole the fencing dots from somebody else's signature years ago (don't remember who).  You're welcome to steal it from me (provided you are a fellow fencer ).



It won't let me take your signature, I'll just voice my appreciation for it. I see we have two loves in common- horses and fencing. See you at the races (or at SSR)! (no smilies with a big fancy hat or it'd be right here)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm up to page #147 and still have a long way to go to get thru this very informative thread, so I'm going to jump in & ask a few questions:

1.  Is it possible to pop into a CS restaurant anywhere to purchase a breakfast or lunch then take it back to the room for the rest of the family?  I know there is no rm. service.  No pizza delivery either?
     I'm thinking of days when I want to get going early and don't really want to stop for bkfst &/or when we're tired after a long day and don't want to take them all out to eat.  (Probably won't feel much like cooking on those days either...)
     I'm just concerned about a loooonnnnggg walk back with food.

2.  How are the walks to the pools from wherever in the resort we end up staying on a summer day?  We'll be there the last week in June & I can't imagine a 10 or 15 min walk to the pool with the kids.  They'll be 7 & 11 & I imagine will want to play either at the High Rock Spring Pool or the one at Paddock.  I'm concerned that we might be staying somewhere that isn't a short walk away...  And I've heard there are no shaded walkways???  I don't imagine there would probably be room on a bus to or from the parks to go from 1 section to another at that time of year, or is that not the case?

I guess these questions almost connote a sense of negativity, and I don't mean them that way, but I'm really starting to second guess the decision to stay at SSR.  Maybe I'm over reacting???  Would definitely appreciate any comments or suggestions you have.

Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

*NikkiBell* said:


> Here at SSR right now and lucked out to get one of the newly renovated rooms! It's really nice, and I love the little motifs of Disney horses and the Fox and the Hound. The only complaint I do have is that anyone who is given a room in The Paddock section should be driven over by Bell Services. This was not something mentioned during check-in, and this section really is a large distance from Carriage House. It was not easy to find my building, and I've stayed at this resort a few times before. Thank goodness I used ME for my luggage. I can't imagine lugging it all the way over here. I think Disney should really consider this moving forward.



Yikes - I just assumed there was some sort of transportation between check-in & your room...



delmar411 said:


> You do get driven over by bell services.  You do need to go to bell services and ask them though.  I can't believe you walked over there!



I wouldn't have known to do this....



*NikkiBell* said:


> To be completely honest, the CM made it sound like it wasn't that far and not once mentioned to have bell services drive me over. That was a mistake on Disney's part. I didn't realize it was that far out being that I've only stayed in Grandstand and this was about six or seven years ago. I can't imagine someone who is new to WDW dealing with it.



Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Nikki.  I'm so glad I'll know now to ask to be driven.  I've gotta say tho, it should just be offered, in my mind.  I would totally not have known to request it from Bell Services if you hadn't brought this up.  Maybe this should be added to the FAQ's on page 1???


----------



## KLEONARD

So, does anyone know what horse, if any, the statue celebrates?  Am I just making myself insane?  I could just wait until June and find out myself, but I want to know now![/QUOTE]

I remember a previous thread that referred to it as DVSea Biscuit.


----------



## nuts

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Yikes - I just assumed there was some sort of transportation between check-in & your room...
> 
> There is. Bell service will drive you over after you check in. Front desk usually mentions it.


----------



## nuts

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm up to page #147 and still have a long way to go to get thru this very informative thread, so I'm going to jump in & ask a few questions:
> 
> 1.  Is it possible to pop into a CS restaurant anywhere to purchase a breakfast or lunch then take it back to the room for the rest of the family?  I know there is no rm. service.  No pizza delivery either?
> I'm thinking of days when I want to get going early and don't really want to stop for bkfst &/or when we're tired after a long day and don't want to take them all out to eat.  (Probably won't feel much like cooking on those days either...)
> I'm just concerned about a loooonnnnggg walk back with food.
> 
> 2.  How are the walks to the pools from wherever in the resort we end up staying on a summer day?  We'll be there the last week in June & I can't imagine a 10 or 15 min walk to the pool with the kids.  They'll be 7 & 11 & I imagine will want to play either at the High Rock Spring Pool or the one at Paddock.  I'm concerned that we might be staying somewhere that isn't a short walk away...  And I've heard there are no shaded walkways???  I don't imagine there would probably be room on a bus to or from the parks to go from 1 section to another at that time of year, or is that not the case?
> 
> I guess these questions almost connote a sense of negativity, and I don't mean them that way, but I'm really starting to second guess the decision to stay at SSR.  Maybe I'm over reacting???  Would definitely appreciate any comments or suggestions you have.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes, they do make to go orders. No issue there. You can order pizza delivery from local restaurants.
2. Its not a 10 to 15 minute walk to anywhere on the resort. A pool will be usually less than a few minutes walk (at most across the street and through the gate). I actually find the walk to the pools closer than most of the other resorts given the number of pools SSR has.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, Nuts.  That makes me feel better!  For some reason I thought I read about 10 - 15 min walks.  Maybe I was confusing the pools with DTD or something....


----------



## CJK

Anyone know if the April activity schedule has the campfires at 6:30pm and the outdoor movies at 8:30pm?


----------



## Happy99

where does the boat ride take you? I know you can take it to DD but can you go to POFQ or POR? 

Thanks


----------



## Sorcerina

The boat goes from DTD, SSR, POFQ to POR


----------



## Happy99

Sorcerina said:


> The boat goes from DTD, SSR, POFQ to POR



Thank you 


Does anyone know if there is a better building in the springs area to request if you have a car for parking closer to your building?


----------



## delmar411

Happy99 said:
			
		

> where does the boat ride take you? I know you can take it to DD but can you go to POFQ or POR?
> 
> Thanks



Not from ssr.  You can take the boat to Dtd then wait for the POR boat and take that one to POR and then back to Dtd and then get on the ssr boat.  That is extremely time consuming if you don't get on boats right away at each stop.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Here's my room tour of the refurbed SSR two bedroom for any new SSR lovers or owners....

SSR refrub<----click here!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the video, supersuperwendy.  Looks great!


----------



## pix13dust

Hi all!

So happy to find this thread! I just booked a vacation for early November, first time at SSR. I starting to read through the thread ( only to page 6 so far ) sorry if this has been asked, more than once by now, when does the resort decorate for Christmas? And when do the Characters  start appearing at the carriage house? We tried to book a full week at the THV but they weren't available, so we booked a split stay. 4 nights at a 2 bedroom and 3 nights at the Treehouses.
TIA
Melinda


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

pix13dust said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So happy to find this thread! I just booked a vacation for early November, first time at SSR. I starting to read through the thread ( only to page 6 so far ) sorry if this has been asked, more than once by now, when does the resort decorate for Christmas? And when do the Characters  start appearing at the carriage house? We tried to book a full week at the THV but they weren't available, so we booked a split stay. 4 nights at a 2 bedroom and 3 nights at the Treehouses.
> TIA
> Melinda


SSR puts up some Christmas "touches," but it isn't decorated as lavishly as places like Yacht/Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge, and Grand Floridian.  There is a tree in the Carriage House and some garland around the check-in and Concierge desks.  The buildings all have some sprays of greens and ribbons.  

I'm not sure exactly when the Characters start appearing, but we checked in on 12/22/2012 (the Saturday before Christmas) and Mickey was there in the lobby for pictures.  I'll have to look at my photos, because I can't remember how he was dressed.  I want to say he was in a Christmas sweater, but it might have been Old English garb.


----------



## raykit98

Great Pic I need a Disney fix.


----------



## ajasmom

kkbutterfly said:


> Hi SSR fans!
> 
> Quick question - I know SSR recently went through/is going through refurb - any chance they added sleeper CHAIRS? We're going for the Wine & Dine race and we have 2 friends with us that can't share a bed and we need a sleeper chair.  We'd much rather SSR than OKW but I'm positive OKW has a chair but I sadly do not think SSR does.  I wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks!  I love SSR even though we own at BLT and AKV.  Its my second fave after BWV (we got married there so it will always hold a special place in my heart).



They don't have sleeper chairs but you could bring a twin size air mattress and sheets.  If you move the table and chairs around it should fit there or near the main entrance where the connecting door is there would be room for a single mattress then you can stand it up along the wall during the day.  You wouldn't be over capacity so I don't see a problem with the mattress.


----------



## MichelleVW

supersuperwendy said:


> Here's my room tour of the refurbed SSR two bedroom for any new SSR lovers or owners....
> 
> SSR refrub<----click here!



Awesome video but I hope our room doesn't come with the little screamer Lol!!


----------



## Suzanne74

supersuperwendy said:


> Here's my room tour of the refurbed SSR two bedroom for any new SSR lovers or owners....
> 
> SSR refrub<----click here!



Do the one bedrooms have the fox & the hound bedding or the floral?


----------



## supersuperwendy

Suzanne74 said:


> Do the one bedrooms have the fox & the hound bedding or the floral?



I would assume the king bed is floral and since you wouldn't have a dedicated second bedroom or studio you won't have any fox and hound bedding


----------



## supersuperwendy

MichelleVW said:


> Awesome video but I hope our room doesn't come with the little screamer Lol!!



  I'm hoping when I do our BCV room tour this sumer it won't have a screamer lol...


----------



## MichelleVW

supersuperwendy said:


> I'm hoping when I do our BCV room tour this sumer it won't have a screamer lol...



Lol...seriously though the video was awesome!  I sent it to DH and told him that's where we are staying in December (just bought in December and haven't been yet) and he was really impressed with how nice it was.  He said it was bigger than he expected (not sure what he was expecting Lol).


----------



## mizliz

Hi, we're planning our first visit to SSR (renting points from a friend) and I have a few questions:

1. The FAQ mentions that Congress Park is a long walk to the Carriage House, but on the map it looks like it's right next door. Is there a walking path that's a pretty direct route, or does it meander so much that it increases the distance? We like the idea of Congress Park for proximity to DTD but I do have mobility issues, so I wouldn't want a long "hike" to the main amenities.
2. Does the boat still only stop at Pleasure Island, or does it also go to Marketplace?
3. Is the sofabed in a 1 BR comfortable? Or just tolerable? We'll have 4 adults on the trip.
4. What kind of groceries are available at the AP shop? Has anyone compiled a price list?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## delmar411

mizliz said:
			
		

> Hi, we're planning our first visit to SSR (renting points from a friend) and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. The FAQ mentions that Congress Park is a long walk to the Carriage House, but on the map it looks like it's right next door. Is there a walking path that's a pretty direct route, or does it meander so much that it increases the distance? We like the idea of Congress Park for proximity to DTD but I do have mobility issues, so I wouldn't want a long "hike" to the main amenities.
> 2. Does the boat still only stop at Pleasure Island, or does it also go to Marketplace?
> 3. Is the sofabed in a 1 BR comfortable? Or just tolerable? We'll have 4 adults on the trip.
> 4. What kind of groceries are available at the AP shop? Has anyone compiled a price list?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



1) long walk is relative but it's definitely not right next door.  I'd say 10 min walk?  You have to walk on the sidewalks there so you don't go in an exact straight line plus the main house is the last building you come to, DVD sales center is what is next to congress park.
2) just pleasure island still but you can catch a water taxi to the marketplace stop right there at that dock
3) I've never used it but my kids don't complain about it
4) minimal groceries and I believe there is a price list available on the DVD website, maybe your friend could download it for you?  They are pricey for what you get but cheaper than buying counter service meals.


----------



## mizliz

Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Our rules for Congress Park.  We walk to the Carriage House almost always.  It's just not that far compared to all the walking we do in the parks.  But, if there is a bus at the bus stop when we walk by, then we we can get on the bus for the short ride.  

We also will get off the bus from the parks at the Grandstand, take the short walk up to the Carriage House to get refills on drinks and walk back to CP.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

That sounds like a plan, Conan - thanks!


----------



## Figee17

We just booked a cash stay at SSR for August.  It is our home resort, but only stayed at the THV so far.  We have been wanting to stay at the main part of the resort and with the discount this summer, I didn't want to pass it up (and since we bought to PAP, we HAVE to make good use of them, right???  LOL)
Anyways, we booked a 2 bedroom...will they just assign us a dedicated 2BR or lock-off depending on their availability or should I request one or the other?  If so, what are the differences?  
Also, I KNOW this has been answered before, but since I am posting, I figured I'd ask...which sections have been refurbished?  Will they all be done by August?
TIA!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Figee17 said:


> We just booked a cash stay at SSR for August.  It is our home resort, but only stayed at the THV so far.  We have been wanting to stay at the main part of the resort and with the discount this summer, I didn't want to pass it up (and since we bought to PAP, we HAVE to make good use of them, right???  LOL)
> Anyways, we booked a 2 bedroom...will they just assign us a dedicated 2BR or lock-off depending on their availability or should I request one or the other?  If so, what are the differences?
> Also, I KNOW this has been answered before, but since I am posting, I figured I'd ask...which sections have been refurbished?  Will they all be done by August?
> TIA!!!



Sorry to jump in , not answer your question and be so cheeky as to ask a question but..... How did you book it? We are dvc also and want to do this sometimes when points run dry. Did you book it through dvc member services but just pay cash? Was this cheaper than renting somebody else's points ( we do this usually ) . Tia have a magical time!


----------



## Figee17

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry to jump in , not answer your question and be so cheeky as to ask a question but..... How did you book it? We are dvc also and want to do this sometimes when points run dry. Did you book it through dvc member services but just pay cash? Was this cheaper than renting somebody else's points ( we do this usually ) . Tia have a magical time!



Hahaha, Not a problem!  I booked online from the regular Disney site, taking advantage of the 30% summer sale.  I haven't called DVC to see if their rate is any better but plan to.  I doubt I will find anything better than 30% but I will call and ask.  We also have PAP and my parents who will be traveling with us are Florida residents, so I will check out all of the options, but wanted to "lock in" the promo price while I could.  I didn't look in to renting someone else's points.  We already had a Hilton Vacation Club property booked on cash but I would obviously rather stay at SSR!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Figee17 said:


> Hahaha, Not a problem!  I booked online from the regular Disney site, taking advantage of the 30% summer sale.  I haven't called DVC to see if their rate is any better but plan to.  I doubt I will find anything better than 30% but I will call and ask.  We also have PAP and my parents who will be traveling with us are Florida residents, so I will check out all of the options, but wanted to "lock in" the promo price while I could.  I didn't look in to renting someone else's points.  We already had a Hilton Vacation Club property booked on cash but I would obviously rather stay at SSR!!!



Great thanks. 30% is a great deal I agree I would lock in that rate faster than I could get off the plane and into the Earl of Sandwich ( which we do in lightning speed ) . Earlier this year we booked ASM direct had a panic then booked our beloved DVC SSR. No disrespect to ASM but what were we thinking. We love our SSR! In May ( 27 days time ) we are really pushing ourselves to try something different and have 10 days at AKV. Will we come crawling back to SSR after one night begging for a last moment ressie? The jury is still out lol. SSR. Love that resort!


----------



## Figee17

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great thanks. 30% is a great deal I agree I would lock in that rate faster than I could get off the plane and into the Earl of Sandwich ( which we do in lightning speed ) . Earlier this year we _booked ASM _direct had a panic then booked our beloved DVC SSR. No disrespect to ASM but what were we thinking. We love our SSR! In May ( 27 days time ) we are really pushing ourselves to try something different and have 10 days at AKV. Will we come crawling back to SSR after one night begging for a last moment ressie? The jury is still out lol. SSR. Love that resort!



We have an AoA Cars Suite booked for the last 3 nights of our stay, after SSR, so I am worried we are going to be let down after being at SSR for 5 nights before-hand.  But, DS (2) is addicted to anything CARS, so I want to check it out.  I'm hoping its so different that I don't try to "compare"...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Figee17 said:


> We have an AoA Cars Suite booked for the last 3 nights of our stay, after SSR, so I am worried we are going to be let down after being at SSR for 5 nights before-hand.  But, DS (2) is addicted to anything CARS, so I want to check it out.  I'm hoping its so different that I don't try to "compare"...



Yes that's a good way of thinking about it. Oddly enough before ASM we tried to get AoA ( actually looks really nice ) but they did not have any free accessible rooms left. At least with the suites you get a kitchen. I think it will be really nice actually. I would look forward to that.


----------



## Figee17

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes that's a good way of thinking about it. Oddly enough before ASM we tried to get AoA ( actually looks really nice ) but they did not have any free accessible rooms left. At least with the suites you get a kitchen. I think it will be really nice actually. I would look forward to that.



The only thing I am worried about is going from a 2BR to a 1BR.  One member of our part (4 adults and 1 child) will be leaving after 1 night at AoA though so it should be fine.  Plus, the theming for DS will make it worth it.  
And actually it will be our first time in the main resort section of SSR (we been in THVs before) so we are looking forward to two new experiences in that trip!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Figee17 said:


> The only thing I am worried about is going from a 2BR to a 1BR.  One member of our part (4 adults and 1 child) will be leaving after 1 night at AoA though so it should be fine.  Plus, the theming for DS will make it worth it.
> And actually it will be our first time in the main resort section of SSR (we been in THVs before) so we are looking forward to two new experiences in that trip!



The main section is lovely. I think but somebody else may confirm all refurb should be complete now. We like The Paddocks and The Grandstand best. the Paddock pool is nice as you have a wee one. Your DS will like that. The grandstand has a lovely pool but it's a bit quiet for kids I think. We aren't blessed with the tiny patter of little feet I am sad to say but if we were I would go for The Paddocks. It's not to far from The AP and that lovely pool which has the drinks fountain and serves light food. It's got a nice bus stop just by the pool.


----------



## Figee17

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The main section is lovely. I think but somebody else may confirm all refurb should be complete now. We like The Paddocks and The Grandstand best. the Paddock pool is nice as you have a wee one. Your DS will like that. The grandstand has a lovely pool but it's a bit quiet for kids I think. We aren't blessed with the tiny patter of little feet I am sad to say but if we were I would go for The Paddocks. It's not to far from The AP and that lovely pool which has the drinks fountain and serves light food. It's got a nice bus stop just by the pool.



Thanks!  I hope the refurb is complete, should be by August, I would think. 
We loved the Paddock pool when we there in the THV in February with our 2 year old and our neice and nephew (3 and 1).  We liked it so much, we went there a few times from the treehouses!  We don't mind walking and love the resort, but I plan to request either Paddock (close to awesome pool) or Springs (not far from Paddock Pool and very close to AP and main pool/activities).  We can't wait!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Figee17 said:


> Thanks!  I hope the refurb is complete, should be by August, I would think.
> We loved the Paddock pool when we there in the THV in February with our 2 year old and our neice and nephew (3 and 1).  We liked it so much, we went there a few times from the treehouses!  We don't mind walking and love the resort, but I plan to request either Paddock (close to awesome pool) or Springs (not far from Paddock Pool and very close to AP and main pool/activities).  We can't wait!



Oh I do hope you enjoy! The Springs is nice too but I need an accessible room and the one at the Paddocks is right by the bus stop  

The THV sound awesome! Me and DW always go round there and look in wonder. No point us two rattling around in one but must be nice! If the seven dwarfs are ever free I might ask if they want to co share lol. Have a great time! Hope you DS enjoys his Cars Suite. I know you would but take extra special care of that darling boy. I was so shocked and scared of what happened on the Fantasy. I just assumed Disney had lifeguards. 

Enjoy!


----------



## delmar411

Figee17 said:


> Thanks!  I hope the refurb is complete, should be by August, I would think.
> We loved the Paddock pool when we there in the THV in February with our 2 year old and our neice and nephew (3 and 1).  We liked it so much, we went there a few times from the treehouses!  We don't mind walking and love the resort, but I plan to request either Paddock (close to awesome pool) or Springs (not far from Paddock Pool and very close to AP and main pool/activities).  We can't wait!



If you like a little quiet time to yourself in the mornings the paddock pool area can't be beat.  I get up, get myself together and then head down to the pool to drink my coffee.  It's super quiet, no one is there other than the CS people and it's nice to just sit back and relax.  At Christmastime they were playing holiday music too so I could of sat there all morning if the kids would let me.


----------



## Figee17

delmar411 said:


> If you like a little quiet time to yourself in the mornings the paddock pool area can't be beat.  I get up, get myself together and then head down to the pool to drink my coffee.  It's super quiet, no one is there other than the CS people and it's nice to just sit back and relax.  At Christmastime they were playing holiday music too so I could of sat there all morning if the kids would let me.


Thank you for the recommendation.  I can't tell you the last time I had quiet time in the morning.  With a 2 yo who rises early, that just doesn't happen, but I do love mornings and another person traveling in our party is also a morning person so that might work well for us.  Thanks again!  
The last time we were there, we were the first ones at both the Springs and the Paddock pools on the mornings we were there and we enjoyed the peace and quiet!


----------



## sianell

Hi all! 


I'm looking forward to my first SSR stay this July and I was wondering if any of you could answer my question, do the handicapped rooms have power assisted doors? (As in, doors where you can press a button and it opens automatically?) 

The beach club handicapped rooms have this so just checking SSR does too! 

Any area of the resort you'd suggest with a wheelchair in mind?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

sianell said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first SSR stay this July and I was wondering if any of you could answer my question, do the handicapped rooms have power assisted doors? (As in, doors where you can press a button and it opens automatically?)
> 
> The beach club handicapped rooms have this so just checking SSR does too!
> 
> Any area of the resort you'd suggest with a wheelchair in mind?



Hi. I have an accessible room at SSR and so far I have not had a power assisted door sadly. Just a wider one. The only one I had was on the Disney Dream which was great. I request the Grandstand because the accessible rooms ( if studio ? ) are very near the bus stop and pool which I found very useful. Also rooms were on the ground floor. You could ask if they have any with power assisted doors in case I have just been unlucky! I have studio with roll in shower.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Figee17 said:


> We just booked a cash stay at SSR for August.  It is our home resort, but only stayed at the THV so far.  We have been wanting to stay at the main part of the resort and with the discount this summer, I didn't want to pass it up (and since we bought to PAP, we HAVE to make good use of them, right???  LOL)
> Anyways, we booked a 2 bedroom...will they just assign us a dedicated 2BR or lock-off depending on their availability or should I request one or the other?  If so, what are the differences?
> Also, I KNOW this has been answered before, but since I am posting, I figured I'd ask...which sections have been refurbished?  Will they all be done by August?
> TIA!!!


Dedicated or lock-off are booking categories, not requests.  So if you've already booked your room, the type of room you'll be in is already assigned.  When booking through Member Services, if the booking doesn't specifically say lock-off, it's a dedicated.  I would assume that a CRO booking would work the same way.

A lock-off is a one-bedroom and a deluxe studio connected via a connecting door.  At SSR, the connecting door is right at the front entrance, connecting the two hallways near the kitchen/kitchenette.

For most folks, the biggest difference between dedicated/lock-off are the beds.  A dedicated two bedroom will have two queen-sized beds in the second bedroom.  A lock-off will have a queen-sized bed and a full-sized pull-out couch in the studio.

With a lock-off you get an extra kitchenette, with refrigerator, microwave, coffee maker, and toaster.  My parents love having this when we stay together. Mom likes to make her own coffee before getting herself "presentable" to come in and join us.

The studio has it's own private balcony in a lock-off.

Another consideration with a lock-off is that there's a second outside door in the studio.  This can be a great thing if you have a group of night-owls in the room, because they can come directly into their room if they come in late.  If you have kids, though, it can be a down side if you're worried about them wandering out of the room unnoticed if the connecting door is closed at night.


----------



## gobraves39560

We have 45 days till we check in for 8 nights. I am wondering about the internet connection there?? Is it reliable for college work?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

gobraves39560 said:


> We have 45 days till we check in for 8 nights. I am wondering about the internet connection there?? Is it reliable for college work?


It's as reliable as any of the Disney resorts.  We've actually had pretty good experiences on our last two stays.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

In our room (4th floor - Paddock), it was strong and we were able to stream Hulu and Netflix on our iPhones and iPad without issue.

30 seconds away at the Paddock Pool, we couldn't pick up a wifi signal at all.


----------



## sianell

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. I have an accessible room at SSR and so far I have not had a power assisted door sadly. Just a wider one. The only one I had was on the Disney Dream which was great. I request the Grandstand because the accessible rooms ( if studio ? ) are very near the bus stop and pool which I found very useful. Also rooms were on the ground floor. You could ask if they have any with power assisted doors in case I have just been unlucky! I have studio with roll in shower.



Thanks for the quick reply! I just rang disney and they confirmed that no rooms at SSR have power assisted doors. Never mind - just means my boyfriend can't get in or out the room by himself... So if I ever fancy a day by myself...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

sianell said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I just rang disney and they confirmed that no rooms at SSR have power assisted doors. Never mind - just means my boyfriend can't get in or out the room by himself... So if I ever fancy a day by myself...



Yes I had this issue as the doors are heavy but the RFID does make it easier now as the door would click open as I swiped the card and I could sort of nudge it open with my wheels then push. Plus there were always quite a few helpful CM around who would rush to my assistance which I was impressed by. Not ideal I know. The cruise was bliss! I thought I had died and gone to heaven when the door opened automatically! Although DW getting dressed when door opened fully to a full corridor wasn't over impressed lol


----------



## Dizznee Freak

HI ALL!! I am subscribing to this thread. My family are both SSR lovers and owners so it is good to be around like minded people..lol


----------



## CJK

What time to the buses and boat shuttle start running to Downtown Disney in the mornings?  If we have BBB appointments at 9:30am, can we rely on this transportation or should we take a cab (assuming our room isn't close enough to walk there)?


----------



## bnk1120

CJK said:


> What time to the buses and boat shuttle start running to Downtown Disney in the mornings?  If we have BBB appointments at 9:30am, can we rely on this transportation or should we take a cab (assuming our room isn't close enough to walk there)?



You will be able to get a bus to DTD. But the busses going back to resorts don't start until 11. Last week I was at DTD  at 9 and had to take a bus to POFQ and then catch a bus to a park from there. I was trying to get back to AKL, so that was quite the long trip!


----------



## CJK

bnk1120 said:


> You will be able to get a bus to DTD. But the busses going back to resorts don't start until 11. Last week I was at DTD  at 9 and had to take a bus to POFQ and then catch a bus to a park from there. I was trying to get back to AKL, so that was quite the long trip!



thank you!


----------



## pix13dust

Hi All,

Just a quick question. I have read the resort is rather spread out, do people rent golf carts to get around? When we stayed at Fort Wilderness Cabins last year we notices a lot of campers used golf carts to get around and the resort even had dedicated parking for the golf carts. 
We have one elderly person in our group that tires easily and i thought a golf cart rental might be an easy solution.

TIA and have a great weekend!
Melinda


----------



## DannysMom

pix13dust said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have read the resort is rather spread out, do people rent golf carts to get around? When we stayed at Fort Wilderness Cabins last year we notices a lot of campers used golf carts to get around and the resort even had dedicated parking for the golf carts.
> We have one elderly person in our group that tires easily and i thought a golf cart rental might be an easy solution.
> 
> TIA and have a great weekend!
> Melinda



No golf cart rentals that I have ever seen at SSR.  You can jump on the bus & ride it around to the Springs section.  All the theme park buses stop at Springs last.  See the beginning of this thread for some great maps, as well as the bus route.  The DTD bus runs the reverse route as I recall.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## disbound09

pix13dust said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have read the resort is rather spread out, do people rent golf carts to get around? When we stayed at Fort Wilderness Cabins last year we notices a lot of campers used golf carts to get around and the resort even had dedicated parking for the golf carts.
> We have one elderly person in our group that tires easily and i thought a golf cart rental might be an easy solution.
> 
> TIA and have a great weekend!
> Melinda



Hmmm do they rent Golf carts at VWL or any resort that would be nice.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

It's not that big a resort.  I have two bad knees (hoping to get some nice new titanium soon) and I can walk anywhere in the resort with no problem.

If there is a bus when I go by a bus stop, I do take the bus if it goes where I am going.


----------



## delmar411

DannysMom said:
			
		

> No golf cart rentals that I have ever seen at SSR.  You can jump on the bus & ride it around to the Springs section.  All the theme park buses stop at Springs last.  See the beginning of this thread for some great maps, as well as the bus route.  The DTD bus runs the reverse route as I recall.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



The Dtd bus stops at congress park last.


----------



## pix13dust

Thanks for the quick replies!  It great to know the buses are plenty and stop frequently!


----------



## disbound09

delmar411 said:


> The Dtd bus stops at congress park last.



Does that mean they pick up first?  Anyone know how long it takes to go from SSR to the different parks.


----------



## delmar411

disbound09 said:
			
		

> Does that mean they pick up first?  Anyone know how long it takes to go from SSR to the different parks.



They pick up the springs first for Dtd and the grandstand for every other place.

Dtd vs the parks is not in reverse order at SSR.  

Id guess like 10-15mins to the parks?  It's not a long time and I don't think I've ever really timed it.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Good morning everyone    I asked this on the resorts board but got no response. We are heading home in november and would like to try a new area. We have always stayed in Congress Park but I was thinking of changing to the Paddock and requesting near the pool. Is this a good choice? If I request near the pool will we have a view of the lake and bridge? I think that area would be a lovely view. Bus transportation isn't an option since we use our own family car but our DGSs love using a pool and I spend alot of time on the balcony so a nice view would be terrific. Just wondering what would be the best way to word our request. And also do you think calling MS or emailing is the better choice in getting our requests met?  Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

When you do online check in you have the opportunity to select from several different combinations of rooms and views.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

I've never done online check in. I wasn't aware you can choose rooms and views. Thanks for the heads up. I'm still wondering though if I request to be near the pool if we will have the lake/bridge view or if I should request that specifically. Are both of these options listed at the online check in page?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DisneyFreaks said:


> I've never done online check in. I wasn't aware you can choose rooms and views. Thanks for the heads up. I'm still wondering though if I request to be near the pool if we will have the lake/bridge view or if I should request that specifically. Are both of these options listed at the online check in page?



Hi

I check in online and it doesn't ever appear to take requests of any type sadly. So we check in online anyway and then see what we have got when we get there. If we aren't happy we just go and ask to be moved.


----------



## Dizznee Freak

Yeah online check in is just another way to request a room or location. It is luck of the draw


----------



## mecllap

Online check-in offers very little for requests, altho for SSR it seems to offer the most, at least section and floor level.  Other resorts were very limited for options, not even floor level.  None had rooms or views (of the ones I'm visiting on upcoming trip).  I haven't bothered with going through Member Services since I'm moving around a lot anyway.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thanks everyone. Not sure if I should wait to do online check in or not. I've heard emailing MS gives you a better chance of having a request met but we have always called. I know it's just luck of the draw but I wanted to make sure I was wording what I want in the right way. A view of the lake/bridge would be wonderful but we also want to be near the pool for the dgs. I was just wondering if one request takes in both of that.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DisneyFreaks said:


> Thanks everyone. Not sure if I should wait to do online check in or not. I've heard emailing MS gives you a better chance of having a request met but we have always called. I know it's just luck of the draw but I wanted to make sure I was wording what I want in the right way. A view of the lake/bridge would be wonderful but we also want to be near the pool for the dgs. I was just wondering if one request takes in both of that.


Not necessarily.  Although the majority of the balconies in the Paddock are on the sides of the buildings that face the water, the SSR buildings actually have balconies on 3 of the 4 sides.  If a view of the lake and bridge is important to you, you should certainly add that as a request.  You can have multiple requests.  You just need to give them your requests in order of preference.

1) Paddock Section
2) View of the bridge
3) Near the pool

I always call MS with my requests.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

Thank you so much. That's exactly what I needed to know


----------



## zackspal

will be @ SSR in about one month. First time in a Grand Villa. Was wondering if anyone had a good set of pictures of a Grand Villa


----------



## mizliz

Hi, does anyone know what the price is for surrey bike rentals at SSR? thanks a bunch!


----------



## bigAWL

zackspal said:


> will be @ SSR in about one month. First time in a Grand Villa. Was wondering if anyone had a good set of pictures of a Grand Villa



AllEars.net has a small collection of photos here: http://allears.net/acc/g_ss.htm.  Scroll about halfway down the page.

I'm not sure how old the photos are.  There may have been an update to fabrics and bedding since then.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

*SSR FAQs*

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort is the largest DVC resort, with a lot to offer.  The resort's size and large array of services and amenities lead to many questions for members and guests who are planning their first visit.  Some of the same questions come up frequently, and the intent of this FAQ is to put answers to those questions in one convenient post.

1. Where can I find a map of SSR?
2. What's the Carriage House?
3a. What is transportation like at SSR?
3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?
4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?
5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?
5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?
6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?
7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?
7b. What's the layout of each building?
8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?
9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?
10. Where are the BBQ Grills?

*1.  Where can I find a map of SSR?*
Disney's map of the resort:




A version created by BirdsOfPreyDave:



*2. What's the Carriage House?*
The Carriage House is at the center of the resort, and is the location of the front desk, Resort Airline Check-In, Disney's Magical Express bus stop, Artist's Palette Quick-Service Restaurant and Grocery Store, the Turf Club sit-down restaurant and lounge, and the Spa.  The first floor of the Carriage House is also home to the Lake Buena Vista Golf Course locker rooms and Pro Shop.

The High Rock Spring Pool, the resort's main themed pool, is immediately adjacent to the Carriage House.  Located nearby are the arcade, Community Hall, laundry facility, and the fire pit where marshmallows are roasted every night.​
*3a. What is transportation like at SSR?*
SSR has a bad reputation with some because of a perception that transportation is an issue.  In reality, though, transportation really isn't bad at SSR.  It's true that the resort is not within walking distance of a major theme park like some DVC properties, and it doesn't have the benefit of being on the monorail loop.  But that doesn't necessarily mean that transportation is an issue.

*Bus Transportation*
SSR does not share buses with other resorts.  Buses to/from SSR will stop only at Saratoga Springs.  There are five internal stops on the theme park bus route, corresponding with the five sections of the main resort.

All theme park buses follow the same route.  Theme Park -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park -> Springs -> Theme Park






The Downtown Disney bus does not follow this same route.  It starts at the Springs, then stops at the other four internal bus stops before departing the resort to head to Downtown Disney.  This allows you to use the Downtown Disney bus as transportation back to your villa if you're at the High Rock Spring Pool or Carriage House and are staying in one of the sections that's not close to this area of the resort.






Also see FAQ 3b, which discusses bus transportation for the Tree House Villas.​
*Boat Transportation*
SSR has two boat docks.  One is on the SSR side of the resort, the other is in the Tree House Villa section.  The boats connect these two main sections of the resort, and also provide transportation to Downtown Disney.

The boat route is Downtown Disney -> SSR Carriage House -> SSR Tree Houses -> SSR Carriage House -> Downtown Disney.  Because the boat stops at the Carriage House on both the inbound and outbound leg of its journey, it allows guests in the THV to travel to and from the main resort without needing to go via Downtown Disney.

There is only one stop at Downtown Disney, which is near Paradisio 37.  Boats from this dock go to SSR, Old Key West, and Port Orleans.  Be sure to get in the correct line and on the correct boat.  It is a separate boat for each resort.​
*Walking*
Walking to Downtown Disney
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night.​
Walking to the Carriage House
There are paths and sidewalks connecting each section of the resort to the Carriage House and High Rock Springs pool.  For sections like Carousel and Congress Park, this can be quite a hike.​
*Driving*
SSR is a dream if you have a car.  The resort is laid out similar to the campus of a large condominium complex instead of like a traditional hotel.  Rather than a single parking lot and building entrance and villas off a long hallway, there are multiple buildings, each with their own parking lot.  These lots are spacious, and finding a space is seldom an issue.  You'll be able to park very close to your villa.​
*3b. I understand the Tree House Villas have to change buses to get to the theme parks.  How does this work?*
The Tree House Villas section has a dedicated bus that loops between two stops in the THV section, and the main resort.  There is not direct bus service from the THV to any park or to Downtown Disney.  It is necessary to transfer to a second bus on the SSR side of the resort.






The streets within the THV section are very narrow, and Disney probably made the decision not to provide direct bus service to the 4 theme park destinations plus Downtown Disney to limit the amount of bus traffic in this area.  Transportation is one of the most frequent complaints you'll hear about the THV.  If you have strollers or wheelchairs in your party, this need to change buses can be particularly frustrating.

In the early morning when parks are just opening, the THV bus will only stop at the two THV stops and the Springs.  Later in the day -- around mid-morning -- the bus will also stop at the Grandstand.

An alternative to changing buses is to walk from the THV to the Grandstand, and catch a bus there.  There is a path that connects the South Loop of the THV directly to the Grandstand.  The walk to the bus stop takes 10-15 minutes, and is just under 1/2 mile.  Walking to the Grandstand is a good strategy in the early morning.  First, it avoids the need to wait for two buses.  Second, it puts you at the first bus stop in the resort instead of the last.  (This can be a determining factor in whether you'll be seated or standing on the bus to your theme park if you're travelling during a "rush hour" near a park opening.)

Another alternative to the bus is the boat.  The boat can be taken to and from the Carriage House, as well as to Downtown Disney.​
*4. The resort is so large and spread out.  What section would be best for my family?*
The main part of the resort consists of five sections: The Springs, The Carousel, The Paddock, The Grandstand, and Congress Park.  Each one of these sections is unique, and has it owns pros and cons.  The section that best suits any particular family is purely subjective.  However, the following list of pros and cons for each section is provided as a tool in choosing.  Remember, there are no dedicated booking categories for the different sections of SSR, so a request to be in a particular section is not guaranteed.  

_(The Tree House Villas area is a separate section of the resort that contains all the Tree Houses.  As a Tree House is a specific booking category, that section of the resort is not included in this comparison.)_

*The Springs*

Relatively small section of the resort with 3 buildings
*Pro:* Closest section to the Carriage House
Artist's Palette
Quick Service Restaurant for meals and snacks
Store for groceries, snacks, and souvenirs
Drink refill station with sodas and hot beverages
Open late

Turf Club Restaurant and Lounge
Front Desk

*Pro:* Closest section to High Rock Spring pool
Main pool / Lifeguard protected
Daily pool activities
Large water slide and smaller kiddie water slide
Location of Arcade and Community Hall
Full service bar and drink refill station _(sodas only)_
Fire pit for nightly marshmallow roasting
Close to tennis and shuffleboard courts
Laundry facility

*Con:* No quiet pool for this section.
*Pro:* Closest section to golf course and Pro Shop
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* Two buildings are very close to bus stop, one is pretty close.
*Con:* Bus stop used as transfer point for Tree House Villa guests and is also the stop for those heading to/from the Carriage House and High Rock Spring pool.  This means there's higher-than-normal traffic at this stop.
*Con:* Last stop on theme park route.  During crowded times of year, buses may be standing-room-only or completely full when they arrive at this stop.  _(This usually only happens during peak transportation hours near park openings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Very close to the boat dock, which is behind the Carriage House


*Pro:* Newly refurbished rooms (finished late 2012)
Views:
Small Lake w/ Fountains


*The Grandstand*

Fairly large section with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered around a cul-de-sac, so the section is not too spread out

*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the carriage house
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Not too far from Golf Course and Pro Shop
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Kid's splash area
*Pro:* Full-service bar at the pool
*Pro:* Drink refill station _(Sodas only)_
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* First stop on the theme park route
First ones onto the empty buses during morning "rush hour"
First ones off the bus at night when you're tired and want to get back to your room and go to bed

*Pro* or *Con:* The bus stop is very close to 1 building, pretty close to another, and moderately close to the other 2.  _(You need to cross the parking lot to get to the bus stop from the two farthest buildings.)_

Boat
*Pro:* Not too far of a walk to the boat dock.  _(Walk behind the Carriage House instead of through it.)_

Driving
*Con:* If driving, making the left turn out of the resort's main entrance can sometimes be challenging.


*Con:* Rooms not yet refurbished.  _(Scheduled for May-August 2013)_
Views:
Golf Course
Wooded Areas
Quiet Pool
Small lake w/ fountain


*Carousel*

Smallest section of the resort with only two buildings
*Con:* Some say it feels remote and separated from the rest of the resort
*Pro:* Very quiet

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Con:* No quiet pool
*Con:* No laundry facility
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with Grills and Tables
Transportation:
Bus
*Con:* Bus stop is actually across the street in the Paddock Section
*Con:* Moderately far from both buildings

Driving
*Pro:* Closest section to the resort's main entrance for easy in and out if you have a car


*Con:* Rooms currently being refurbished.  _(Scheduled for March-May 2013)_
Views:
Small lake w/ fountain


*The Paddock*

Largest section of the resort.  The Paddock's 5 buildings are laid out in a line, and stretch practically from one side of the resort to the other.
*Con:* Be careful with requests because of the Paddock's size.  When requesting to be in the Paddock thinking you'll be close to the Paddock Pool, you may find yourself closer to Carousel or Congress Park

*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to Carriage House. _(Two Paddock buildings are very close to the bridge, and the Carriage House is not a long walk.  Other buildings are farther from the bridge and involve a longer walk.)_
*Pro* or *Con:* Potentially Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool _(for buildings not close to the bridge)_
*Pro:* Paddock Pool
*Pro:* Lifeguard protected
*Pro:* Daily activities
*Pro:* Water Slide
*Pro:* Kid's splash zone with small water slides
*Pro:* Paddock Pool Grill
Quick service restaurant
Hot and Cold drink refill station
Limited bottled alcohol

*Pro:*Laundry facility

Transportation:
Bus
Paddock buildings are actually served by three different bus stops
Paddock
Carousel
Congress Park

*Pro:* Each building is very close to fairly close to one of these stops
*Con:* Getting to the Congress Park bus stop from the Southern-most Paddock building(s) requires crossing a street

Driving
The Northern buildings in the Paddock are very close to the main gate for quick in and out.
Southern buildings are close to the back gate.


*Pro:* Rooms refurbished in late 2012/early 2013
Views:
Lake w/ fountain
Bridge


*Congress Park*

Fairly large section of the resort with 4 buildings
Buildings are clustered pretty tightly, so the section isn't too spread out

*Con:* Long walk to Carriage House
*Con:* Long walk to High Rock Spring Pool
*Pro:* Quiet pool
*Pro:* Playground
*Pro:* Community BBQ Area with grills and tables
*Pro:* Laundry facility

*Pro:* Short walk to Downtown Disney Marketplace
Transportation:
Bus
*Pro:* All four buildings are fairly close to the bus stop

Driving
Very close to the back gate


*Pro:* Rooms refurbished mid 2012
Views:
 Downtown Disney
Quiet Pool
Wooded Area


​*5a. What are the dining and bar options at SSR?**In the Carriage House*Artist's Palette (Quick Service Restaurant and Grocery Store)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=462

The Turf Club (Sit-Down Restaurant)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=460

The Turf Club Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=463​
*At the High Rock Spring Pool*
On the Rocks Pool Bar
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=461​
*At the Paddock Pool*
Paddock Grill (Quick-Service Restaurant)​
*At the Grandstand Pool*
The Backstretch Pool Bar​
*Note: SSR has the advantage of being right next to Downtown Disney.  The abundance of restaurants and clubs at Downtown Disney is a short walk, boat ride, or bus trip away.*​
*5b. Where can I fill my refillable mug?*
There are drink refill stations in the following locations:

The Artist's Palette
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

On the Rocks Pool Bar at the High Rock Spring Pool
Soft drinks

The Paddock Grill at the Paddock Pool
Soft drinks
Iced Tea
Coffee
Hot tea
Hot chocolate

The Backstretch Pool Bar at the Grandstand Pool
Soft drinks


*6. SSR has 5 different pools.  What does each offer?**High Rock Spring Pool*
_Located at the Carriage House, and closest to the Springs Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
Kiddie slide
Two hot tubs
Small water play area for kids.  _(Has a statue of Donald Duck with a few sprinklers around it.  Also a waterfall you can stand under.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
Full-service bar with drink refill station at pool
Artist's Palette QS Restaurant nearby, which also has a drink refill station
Laundry Room
Arcade
Community Hall
Fire Pit nearby _(Marshmallow roasting in the evening)_

*Paddock Pool*
_Located in the Paddock Section_

Lifeguard protected
Pool parties, games, and other activities throughout the day
Water slide
One hot tub
Water play area for kids that includes several small water slides.  _(Parents like the fact that this kid's area is fenced in.  It makes it easier to keep eyes on children while they're playing.)_
Zero entry pool
Hydraulic Lift
QS restaurant with drink refill station at pool (not a full service bar, but they do have some bottled alcoholic drinks available)
Laundry Room

*Grandstand Pool*
_Located in the Grandstand Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Water play area for kids themed on a race track.  _(Includes a "starting gate" that sprays water and several horse heads that can be used like water cannons.)_
Full service bar at the pool with drink refill station.  _(Limited pre-made food offerings like sandwiches and salads.)_
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*Congress Park Pool*
_Located in the Congress Park Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub
Playground
Laundry Room
Community BBQ area

*THV Pool*
_Located in the South loop of the Tree House Villa Section_

No Lifeguards - swim at your own risk
One hot tub

*7a. What buildings are the Grand Villas in?*
Every building is identical at SSR.  There are Grand Villas in each.​
*7b. What's the layout of each building?*
Every building is identical at SSR and uses the layout shown on this page.  Each building has 24 studios, 24 one-bedrooms, 20 dedicated two-bedrooms, and 2 grand villas.  _(All studios and one-bedrooms at SSR are lock-offs, and capable of being combined into a two-bedroom lock-off.)_

Buildings at SSR are 4 floors and are numbered in pairs.  (For example, two side-by-side buildings* will both start with the same first digit for their 4-digit room number.)  The first building in the pair will have 1-4 as the second digit of the room number, representing floors 1-4.  In the second building of the pair, floor numbers 1-4 are represented by the second digit 5-8 in the room number.

Odd-numbered rooms will face the front of the building (usually the side of the building with the best view), whereas even-numbered rooms will face one of the two sides of the building.  Even-numbered rooms may, therefore, have a view that could include the parking lot off to one side.  (The exact orientation of the building has an effect on this, and it is not necessarily the case that every single even numbered room can see the parking lot from the balcony.)  There are no rooms that face the back of the building, so no balconies directly face the parking lot.

_*Of course there has to be an exception to every rule, right?  The pair of buildings starting with the number 4 is split.  One building is in the Springs, the other is in the Paddock._​
*8. Can I walk to Downtown Disney?*
SSR has a walking path that leads directly to the Downtown Disney Marketplace.  The closest section to this path is Congress Park.  Buildings at the Southern part of the Paddock are also relatively close to this path.

If you are in the THV or Grandstand sections of the resort, there are also paths you can take to get to the Downtown Disney West Side.  These paths connect to the Downtown Disney parking lot near the Cirque du Soleil building.  Note, though, that sections of this route aren't official walking paths.  They're cart paths used by cast members and golfers.  They are not lighted at night.​
*9. Will I like the Tree House Villas?*
The Tree House Villas at SSR sleep 9 people.  This is, for most families, equatable to the two-bedroom capacity of 8 people.  So which is the better fit for your family, the THV or the two-bedroom?

This is a very subjective question.  Here are some pros and cons, though, to assist in making the choice:

*2-bedroom villa*
*Pro:* King sized bed in master bedroom
*Pro:* 2 queen-sized beds in 2nd bedroom of dedicated units
*Pro:* Larger rooms
*Pro:* Bus stops have direct service to theme parks
*Pro:* No steps/ramps
*Pro:* If you're in the Springs or Grandstand section, you'll be closer to the Carriage House and access to shops, restaurants, bars, and the front desk.  You're also closest to the High Rock Spring Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Paddock, you'll be close to the QS restaurant and Paddock Pool.
*Pro:* If you're in the Congress Park section, you're really close to the Downtown Disney Marketplace
*Con:* Cooking out requires use of a community BBQ/Picnic enclosure at either the Congress Park or Grandstand pool or the "Carousel" in the Carousel section (utensils must be checked out from the community hall)
*Con:* Very small balcony when compared to the deck on the THV
*Pro:* Access to both bathrooms directly from the living room.  (THV master bathroom can only be accessed by walking through the master bedroom.)
*Pro:* If in a lock-off, extra dining table, chairs and efficiency kitchen in the 2nd bedroom.
*Con:* No closet in the 2nd bedroom of dedicated units.
*Con:* There are no luggage carts for self service use at the buildings.  Although you can use an elevator to get to your floor, you still need to carry luggage and groceries in from the parking lot individually unless you want to tip bell services to do it for you.  (This is particularly fun when you have a 400 lb Owners Locker.)
*Pro:* A two-bedroom unit is less points than a THV.

*THV*
*Pro:* Unique concept
*Pro:* Very relaxing / peaceful atmosphere
*Pro:* Great for BBQing.  Your own grill and a giant deck.  Each THV also has a set of BBQ utensils.
*Con:* There is no canopy over the deck, nor is there an umbrella on the table.  In the hot sun of July and August, the deck is practically unusable.
*Con:* Master bedroom has a queen sized bed.  
*Con:* There's a set of steps (or a long wheelchair ramp) that all luggage and groceries need to be carried up and down.  You can call bell services to do this for you if youre willing to tip them.
*Con:* Bus to a bus.  There's no direct service from the THV to theme parks.  You need to either walk, bus, or boat to another section of the SSR resort to catch theme park buses
*Con:* Villas are secluded in a wooded wetland.  What might be considered as relaxing and peaceful to some, may be considered spooky and isolated to others
*Con:* Wooded wetlands have bugs and critters.  _(This was never an issue for us, but others have commented that bugs were an issue.  Frankly, I've encountered bugs in all sections of the resort.  It's on the water.  There are going to be bugs.)_
*Pro:* There are more bedrooms.  If you are traveling with a group that isn't all part of the same immediate family, there are more options for splitting up families.
*Con:* The THV is only slightly larger than a 2-bedroom (1074 sq ft versus 1070 sq ft), but the square footage is divided up into more rooms.  Each room, therefore, is much smaller.  There's not a lot of room in the bedrooms to set up the playpen/crib.  If you've got long enough arms you can pretty much reach all four walls of the 2nd and 3rd bedrooms from the bed if you tried.
*Con:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  If this bedroom is to be used by adults (especially a couple), they're not going to be comfortable.  The member web site indicates the bunk beds are for individuals 5' 10" and under, and 300 lbs or less.
*Pro:* One of the bedrooms has a bunk bed.  Kids think this is the coolest thing ever!
*Pro:* Living room has a sleeper chair.  THV can officially sleep one more person than a 2-bedroom.
*Pro:* If you're in the south loop, you're reasonably close for walking to Downtown Disney West End (although not as close as Congress Park is to the Marketplace)
*Con:* The THV pool is very small, and theming was an afterthought.
*Pro:* I've never seen the THV pool crowded, and have often been the only one there.
*Pro:* The THV pool is under a canopy of trees.  In the sweltering heat of July and August when other pools feel like a hot bath tub, the THV pool is a little cooler.
*Pro:* One extra TV in the THV.  Each of the three bedrooms has one.
*Pro:* More bureau and closet space for putting away clothes in bedrooms.  (All 3 bedrooms have a bureau, and the 2nd bedroom has a closet.)
*Pro:* Cathedral ceilings throughout.
*Con:* Because of the cathedral ceiling, the ceiling fan in the master bedroom is so high up you can't reach it.  There's no way to change the speed, and they're set so slow they barely even move the air.
*Con:* If you have more than one vehicle, youre only supposed to park one of them in the THV section.  Additional vehicles are to be parked in the Grandstand section.
*Con:* The streets through the THV section of the resort are narrow.  Disney uses full-sized buses for the shuttle to the main section of the resort.  If you have a very large vehicle, you wont want to park it at the THV.  _(We didnt have any problem with our mini-van, but Ive seen some of those monster vehicles yall have!)_
*Con:* There are sidewalks leading to the doors of the individual THV, but there are not sidewalks along the main street.  Because of the narrow streets (and especially because of the buses), you need to be mindful of traffic when youre walking to/from the bus stop, boat dock, or pool.
*Pro:* Some of the THV have rooms that literally look out directly at the water.  You can lie in your bed and watch the boats.  _(Note: The 3 bedrooms face in three different directions, so each bedroom has a completely different view.)_
*Con:* A THV is more points than a two-bedroom.
*Pro: It's more cool!  Come on, admit it.  You've always wanted to stay in one of Disney's tree houses.* ​
*10. Where are the BBQ Grills?*
Community BBQ grills and picnic tables are located in the Grandstand and Congress Park sections of the resort, near the pools in those sections.  The "Carousel" gazebo in the Carousel section is also a BBQ area with grills and tables.

BBQ areas are first-come/first-serve.  They cannot be reserved.

Grilling utensils can be checked out at the Community Hall.

Each Tree House Villa also has its own BBQ grill.  These are also charcoal.  Note that they are at the bottom of the steps and there is not a lot of light near them.  If you plan to BBQ after dark while staying in a THV, you may want to consider packing a flashlight.  There is not enough light around the grills to see if meats are done.

Match-Lite Charcoal can be purchased at Artist's Palette.  Don't forget to pack your matches or lighter, though.  They're tough to find on property.​


----------



## Sur

like it everytime it comes up


----------



## Mikey_B

I'm heading for my first trip onsite staying at SSR next week. If I phone Disney can they put a request on my reservation? Or am I beat just seeing what there is when I arrive? I'm hoping for Congress Park.

Also does anyone know where they're up to with the refurb? Has the grandstand been done yet?

Thanks folks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Mikey_B said:


> I'm heading for my first trip onsite staying at SSR next week. If I phone Disney can they put a request on my reservation? Or am I beat just seeing what there is when I arrive? I'm hoping for Congress Park.


Is it a DVC booking?  If so, call Member Services and ask them to annotate the request for Congress Park on your reservation.  (Note that not every room in Congress Park has a DTD view.  If that's what you're specifically after, ask for it to be part of your request.)

If you do online check-in, there's also an option for requesting Congress Park during that process.  While SSR does have options for each of the sections, other room requests in the online check-in screen are very limited.



Mikey_B said:


> Also does anyone know where they're up to with the refurb? Has the grandstand been done yet?



Grandstand has not been done yet.  They're currently working on Carousel.  Grandstand will be the last section done, notianally scheduled for May-Aug.


----------



## Happy99

does anyone know is springs section rooms have been redone?


----------



## dwelty

Happy99 said:


> does anyone know is springs section rooms have been redone?



Yes, all of the Springs rooms are done.


----------



## goodferry

We are considering shipping a package ahead to SSR before our June trip. Has anyone had any experience doing this? I have done it before when we stayed at the Polynesian, but it has been years. 
Would I use the 1960 Broadway, Lake Buena Vista FL address?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

goodferry said:


> Would I use the 1960 Broadway, Lake Buena Vista FL address?


Yes.  Also include your name, check-in date, and confirmation number on the package.


----------



## goodferry

Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## cayennews

Does anyone know if SSR actually has a handicapped cart? My father is disabled and in a wheelchair. My parents and I both own at SSR and everytime we have visited the resort in the past 4 years the handicapped cart has been "getting repaired". We do not think it actually exists. Since the cast members are not allowed to push wheelchairs, my poor 70 year old mother has to push my father across SSR to their room. This is totally ridiculous. Has anyone ever seen this cart with their own eyes?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

cayennews said:


> Does anyone know if SSR actually has a handicapped cart? My father is disabled and in a wheelchair. My parents and I both own at SSR and everytime we have visited the resort in the past 4 years the handicapped cart has been "getting repaired". We do not think it actually exists. Since the cast members are not allowed to push wheelchairs, my poor 70 year old mother has to push my father across SSR to their room. This is totally ridiculous. Has anyone ever seen this cart with their own eyes?



Hi. I am disabled and every time we been there the cart has been available. Maybe you just been unlucky or it is the time of year you go? They should have more than one anyway I feel. Poor Mother pushing wheelchair! I started to think for example Typhoon Lagoon was always closed until I realised we go the same time more or less when they close it down in the winter for repair! Might be the same deal with the cart getting serviced! Not acceptable they should lend one from another resort!


----------



## kreckl

Am I correct to think that the Springs area is the closest to the main pool, dining, and HH? We will not have a car and I am a little worried ( and dont really want to stay here) if our room is so far away from a great pool and somewhere we can eat ( staying in a studio). We are traveling during humid/rainy time. 
  Which pool is best for an active, water slide lovin' ten year old boy?
  Can we find out which area we are booking?
Thanks so much!


----------



## delmar411

kreckl said:
			
		

> Am I correct to think that the Springs area is the closest to the main pool, dining, and HH? We will not have a car and I am a little worried ( and dont really want to stay here) if our room is so far away from a great pool and somewhere we can eat ( staying in a studio). We are traveling during humid/rainy time.
> Which pool is best for an active, water slide lovin' ten year old boy?
> Can we find out which area we are booking?
> Thanks so much!



I'd say the paddock or the springs would be good for you.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I thought I saw a list of the approximate time between SSR & various other parks via bus, but I can't seem to find it now.
Does anyone know where I might find that info so I can figure out our logistics?
Thanks!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:
			
		

> I thought I saw a list of the approximate time between SSR & various other parks via bus, but I can't seem to find it now.
> Does anyone know where I might find that info so I can figure out our logistics?
> Thanks!



I have an app on my iPhone. WDW transportation wizzard, or TWiz. It's from the laughingplace.com. There may be info on that site too.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, Diana.


----------



## cayennews

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. I am disabled and every time we been there the cart has been available. Maybe you just been unlucky or it is the time of year you go? They should have more than one anyway I feel. Poor Mother pushing wheelchair! I started to think for example Typhoon Lagoon was always closed until I realised we go the same time more or less when they close it down in the winter for repair! Might be the same deal with the cart getting serviced! Not acceptable they should lend one from another resort!


Thank you for your comment. I am glad to hear it actually exists. My parents usually go in April and October. I agree, they should have more than one. With all of the units they have at SSR, they must have their share of wheelchair bound visitors.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

cayennews said:


> Thank you for your comment. I am glad to hear it actually exists. My parents usually go in April and October. I agree, they should have more than one. With all of the units they have at SSR, they must have their share of wheelchair bound visitors.



I know! Like what's that about just having one. I will be sure to let them know we know their secret when I am there!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm looking into Garden Grocer for a delivery during our stay.  On their site there is a list of WDW resorts which have Bell Services deliver the order.  SSR is not listed.  This is what it says on their website:

For most hotel & resort guests, you DO NOT have to be in your room at the time of delivery, unless it is a COD order. Your groceries will be waiting for you at the "bell services/luggage room". Just call bell services and they will deliver them to your room when you arrive.  
Resorts That Currently Offer Bell Service Drop Off: 
 - Animal Kingdom Lodge
 - Disney's Polynesian
 - Grand Floridian 
 - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Bay Lake Tower)
 - Coronado Springs
 - Beach Club
 - Disney's Yacht Club
 - Disney's Bonnett Creek
 - Disney's Boardwalk Resort

Am I correct in thinking that this means I'll have to p/u my groceries at Bell Services?  I can see that this may present a problem since we won't have a car.

If anyone has any experience with this, would you please let me know how it works?

Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

gretchenohar@hotmail said:
			
		

> I'm looking into Garden Grocer for a delivery during our stay.  On their site there is a list of WDW resorts which have Bell Services deliver the order.  SSR is not listed.  This is what it says on their website:
> 
> For most hotel & resort guests, you DO NOT have to be in your room at the time of delivery, unless it is a COD order. Your groceries will be waiting for you at the "bell services/luggage room". Just call bell services and they will deliver them to your room when you arrive.
> Resorts That Currently Offer Bell Service Drop Off:
> - Animal Kingdom Lodge
> - Disney's Polynesian
> - Grand Floridian
> - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Bay Lake Tower)
> - Coronado Springs
> - Beach Club
> - Disney's Yacht Club
> - Disney's Bonnett Creek
> - Disney's Boardwalk Resort
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that this means I'll have to p/u my groceries at Bell Services?  I can see that this may present a problem since we won't have a car.
> 
> If anyone has any experience with this, would you please let me know how it works?
> 
> Thanks!



Ssr will bring the groceries to you but you'll need to tip them.  If you have cold stuff make sure to remind them to get that stuff too.


----------



## DannysMom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm looking into Garden Grocer for a delivery during our stay.  On their site there is a list of WDW resorts which have Bell Services deliver the order.  SSR is not listed.  This is what it says on their website:
> 
> For most hotel & resort guests, you DO NOT have to be in your room at the time of delivery, unless it is a COD order. Your groceries will be waiting for you at the "bell services/luggage room". Just call bell services and they will deliver them to your room when you arrive.
> Resorts That Currently Offer Bell Service Drop Off:
> - Animal Kingdom Lodge
> - Disney's Polynesian
> - Grand Floridian
> - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Bay Lake Tower)
> - Coronado Springs
> - Beach Club
> - Disney's Yacht Club
> - Disney's Bonnett Creek
> - Disney's Boardwalk Resort
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that this means I'll have to p/u my groceries at Bell Services?  I can see that this may present a problem since we won't have a car.
> 
> If anyone has any experience with this, would you please let me know how it works?
> 
> Thanks!



I stayed at SSR in May 2012.  We had a fairly large GG order.  Bell Services was happy to deliver everything to the room, just don't forget to tip! 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

gretchenohar@hotmail said:
			
		

> I'm looking into Garden Grocer for a delivery during our stay.  On their site there is a list of WDW resorts which have Bell Services deliver the order.  SSR is not listed.  This is what it says on their website:
> 
> For most hotel & resort guests, you DO NOT have to be in your room at the time of delivery, unless it is a COD order. Your groceries will be waiting for you at the "bell services/luggage room". Just call bell services and they will deliver them to your room when you arrive.
> Resorts That Currently Offer Bell Service Drop Off:
> - Animal Kingdom Lodge
> - Disney's Polynesian
> - Grand Floridian
> - Disney's Contemporary Resort (Bay Lake Tower)
> - Coronado Springs
> - Beach Club
> - Disney's Yacht Club
> - Disney's Bonnett Creek
> - Disney's Boardwalk Resort
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that this means I'll have to p/u my groceries at Bell Services?  I can see that this may present a problem since we won't have a car.
> 
> If anyone has any experience with this, would you please let me know how it works?
> 
> Thanks!



Is it the same type of service if you order from dvc direct? I thought if you order from groceries from dvc they will put your hoceries away


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Whew!  Thanks for the info.  And I will definitely tip well.

I'm sorry I can't answer your question, idreamodisney - I'm renting points so I don't know about DVC procedures.


----------



## Mikey_B

I'm due to check out tomorrow at 11am but my flight isn't until late in the evening. Is there somewhere I could shower later in the day at SSR such as a courtesy room?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Mikey_B said:


> I'm due to check out tomorrow at 11am but my flight isn't until late in the evening. Is there somewhere I could shower later in the day at SSR such as a courtesy room?



Not a courtesy room but each resort does have showers/changing area for such a situation!  We've used them at SSR, OKW, BWV and Kidani!  They are by the main pool!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

BEASLYBOO said:


> They are by the main pool!


Or the gym, depending on the resort.


----------



## mickeyinjune

By the main pool is the fitness center. (The spa is closed so to get to the fitness center u have to use the elevator) the shower though is in the restroom by the elevator. The are towels and stuff in there already.


----------



## ercrbc

We are heading to SSR in September   We were going with friends and staying in a GV at OKW, but the friends cancelled and by changing the reservation I saved 70pts   I also made my kids day when I told them we will be staying "at the place with the cool pool by DTD"  They have been begging to stay at SSR since visiting the Paddock pool last Fall  

So, while we have visited the pool at the Springs and the Paddock, we haven't stayed at SSR before.  DH and the kids all want to be close to the Paddock pool.  We will also spend some time at the Springs pool and community hall, is it walkable from the Paddock over to the Springs?  Is the area in the Paddock that is closer to Congress Park walkable to DTD?  What are the views like from the Paddock?  

Another question, are there elevators in all the buildings?  We usually request ground floor at OKW to avoid hauling all the kids stuff up 3 flights of stairs.  I'll probably still request it, I am very aware of how loud my kids are early in the am  

What is the bus stop order at SSR?  We always have a car, but on our last trip to OKW my 1yo DD discovered the bus and it was definitely her favorite ride at Disney   We tried to put her into the van one day when a bus was in site across the street....she threw a full blown tantrum until she was seated on that bus.  No issues after that, lol.

Any other things I should know about?  We are excited about our first stay at SSR and appreciate any tips ya'll have to share! Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

ercrbc said:
			
		

> We are heading to SSR in September   We were going with friends and staying in a GV at OKW, but the friends cancelled and by changing the reservation I saved 70pts   I also made my kids day when I told them we will be staying "at the place with the cool pool by DTD"  They have been begging to stay at SSR since visiting the Paddock pool last Fall
> 
> So, while we have visited the pool at the Springs and the Paddock, we haven't stayed at SSR before.  DH and the kids all want to be close to the Paddock pool.  We will also spend some time at the Springs pool and community hall, is it walkable from the Paddock over to the Springs?  Is the area in the Paddock that is closer to Congress Park walkable to DTD?  What are the views like from the Paddock?
> 
> Another question, are there elevators in all the buildings?  We usually request ground floor at OKW to avoid hauling all the kids stuff up 3 flights of stairs.  I'll probably still request it, I am very aware of how loud my kids are early in the am
> 
> What is the bus stop order at SSR?  We always have a car, but on our last trip to OKW my 1yo DD discovered the bus and it was definitely her favorite ride at Disney   We tried to put her into the van one day when a bus was in site across the street....she threw a full blown tantrum until she was seated on that bus.  No issues after that, lol.
> 
> Any other things I should know about?  We are excited about our first stay at SSR and appreciate any tips ya'll have to share! Thanks!



Yes it is walkable.  Asking for a room close to the paddock bus stop will put you close to the bus stop, the pool(the bus stop is at the pool) and the bridge over to the springs.    You can easily walk to Dtd from the pool area of the paddock.  

There are elevators in all the buildings.  I would not request a ground floor but that's just me,

The views are of the ponds mostly.

Busses go
Grandstand, carousel , paddock, congress park, springs

For Dtd busses only
Springs, grandstand, carousel. Paddock, congress park


----------



## ercrbc

delmar411 said:


> Yes it is walkable.  Asking for a room close to the paddock bus stop will put you close to the bus stop, the pool(the bus stop is at the pool) and the bridge over to the springs.    You can easily walk to Dtd from the pool area of the paddock.
> 
> There are elevators in all the buildings.  I would not request a ground floor but that's just me,
> 
> The views are of the ponds mostly.
> 
> Busses go
> Grandstand, carousel , paddock, congress park, springs
> 
> For Dtd busses only
> Springs, grandstand, carousel. Paddock, congress park



This is so helpful, thank you!!! In question to why you wouldn't want ground floor, is it because of the noise above or is there a difference in the patio/balcony layout?


----------



## delmar411

ercrbc said:
			
		

> This is so helpful, thank you!!! In question to why you wouldn't want ground floor, is it because of the noise above or is there a difference in the patio/balcony layout?



The noise level, the foot traffic, I don't like patios, I prefer balconies and the views are better IMO from the higher floors.


----------



## ercrbc

delmar411 said:


> The noise level, the foot traffic, I don't like patios, I prefer balconies and the views are better IMO from the higher floors.



I thought that was what you meant.  We request ground floor because my kids sound like a pack of wild boar racing around at 6:30am.  I wouldn't be able make eye contact with any others guests if we were on a top floor 

Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## Suzanne74

ercrbc said:


> I thought that was what you meant.  We request ground floor because my kids sound like a pack of wild boar racing around at 6:30am.  I wouldn't be able make eye contact with any others guests if we were on a top floor
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion!



That is really nice for you to consider! 

 I personally don't mind patios. OKW had an enclosed one that faced the pond and we fed the ducks that came to visit every morning.  It was nice not to do stairs and just park in front of our door, although I realize there are elevators here. 

How are the patios here? Enclosed like OKW or open like at Poly?


----------



## SugarPlumFairyUK

I can't believe I only just found this forum! We are staying at Saratoga in a couple of months and we are soooo looking forward to our stay. Any tips and ideas really appreciated. We would really like a refurb room in CP overlooking DTD


----------



## delmar411

Suzanne74 said:
			
		

> That is really nice for you to consider!
> 
> I personally don't mind patios. OKW had an enclosed one that faced the pond and we fed the ducks that came to visit every morning.  It was nice not to do stairs and just park in front of our door, although I realize there are elevators here.
> 
> How are the patios here? Enclosed like OKW or open like at Poly?



They are open patios.


----------



## DG-12

I am so excited to head to SSR in December. I am interested in the staying near the Paddock Pool area.  What should my room request say? Just near Paddock Pool? Thanks, Dana


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are currently in the process of trying to buy in at SSR. We have never been there so we are buying sight unseen. We have only stayed at value resorts before diving into dvc. Yikes. Lol. 

Does anyone have any feedback or reviews on SSR for this hopeful newbie?


----------



## delmar411

Countryrunner262 said:
			
		

> We are currently in the process of trying to buy in at SSR. We have never been there so we are buying sight unseen. We have only stayed at value resorts before diving into dvc. Yikes. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback or reviews on SSR for this hopeful newbie?



It's our family's favorite resort.  We choose to stay there over other resorts.  I like the quiet, the relaxing calm about the place and the people there are always so nice.  

I hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## js

I love and own SSR! What I think will be SO benneficial for us in the future will be when DTD gets its makeover. I love the fact that as my children got older they could walk to DTD (as well as us) in the evenings for something to do and I love that if we want to try different restaurants, walk around or have a few drinks, go to movies, we are just walking distance or a boat ride away.  I can't believe that DTD is not more of a draw for purchasing at SSR.
Oh well, better for us.


----------



## Countryrunner262

js said:


> I love and own SSR! What I think will be SO benneficial for us in the future will be when DTD gets its makeover. I love the fact that as my children got older they could walk to DTD (as well as us) in the evenings for something to do and I love that if we want to try different restaurants, walk around or have a few drinks, go to movies, we are just walking distance or a boat ride away.  I can't believe that DTD is not more of a draw for purchasing at SSR.
> Oh well, better for us.



Being close to DTD was also a draw for us trying to get into SSR. Also with all of the crowds and running around at the parks, coming back to a relaxing atmosphere sounds great!  Hoping things work out and we can call SSR "home"!


----------



## Countryrunner262

Congress Plaza or Grandstand?  Which would you recommend?


----------



## mickeyinjune

I would choose Congress Park. We just came back and were in the Paddock section. Every time we walked to downtown we went through Congress Park. The quite pool and kid playground is nice in Congress Park and there are rocking chairs by the river.

Grandstand just seemed so out of the way. I walked over there one morning and was not impressed with the area. The quite pool and splash pad was nice too there. I did not like how the golf course runs through the grandstand area.


----------



## Countryrunner262

mickeyinjune said:


> I would choose Congress Park. We just came back and were in the Paddock section. Every time we walked to downtown we went through Congress Park. The quite pool and kid playground is nice in Congress Park and there are rocking chairs by the river.
> 
> Grandstand just seemed so out of the way. I walked over there one morning and was not impressed with the area. The quite pool and splash pad was nice too there. I did not like how the golf course runs through the grandstand area.



I think from what I have seen, We will go with Congress Park.


----------



## lovin'fl

Another where to request question.  We are booked for 3 nights in October (for F&W).  We have WL BWV and BLT (to be nearer to Epcot for F&W) but if we don't get our WL, where should we stay at SSR (Springs, Congress Park or Grandstand)?  We have only stayed there once for 2 nights and I haven't a clue what section we were in (if I had to guess it was the Paddock).  It will be just DH and I and we'd prefer quiet but short bus rides.  We don't have too much interest in going to Downtown Disney, though wouldn't mind the view of it at night and Congress Park would only give us 1 stop (at Springs) before heading out to parks.  Grandstand would put us at the last stop when coming home from parks and maybe we could walk over to Springs in the morning to get on bus there and head right out to the park.  Springs seems like it may be a noisy section with all the bus/vehicle activity.  We likely won't use the pools or the dining at SSR.  We will just be doing 2 days at Epcot (for F&W) and then the 3rd day at MK (for MNSSHP).

Edit to add: we too have decided on Congress Park.  We may have some downtime and a walk over to DD, even though we don't absolutely love DD, might be in order.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

lovin'fl said:


> Another where to request question.  We are booked for 3 nights in October (for F&W).  We have WL BWV and BLT (to be nearer to Epcot for F&W) but if we don't get our WL, where should we stay at SSR (Springs, Congress Park or Grandstand)?  We have only stayed there once for 2 nights and I haven't a clue what section we were in (if I had to guess it was the Paddock).  It will be just DH and I and we'd prefer quiet but short bus rides.  We don't have too much interest in going to Downtown Disney, though wouldn't mind the view of it at night and Congress Park would only give us 1 stop (at Springs) before heading out to parks.  Grandstand would put us at the last stop when coming home from parks and maybe we could walk over to Springs in the morning to get on bus there and head right out to the park.  Springs seems like it may be a noisy section with all the bus/vehicle activity.  We likely won't use the pools or the dining at SSR.  We will just be doing 2 days at Epcot (for F&W) and then the 3rd day at MK (for MNSSHP).


Check FAQ #4 in this post for some pros and cons of each section.  It should help you pick the section that's the best fit for your family.


----------



## NJDiva

I just returned from my first DVC exprience and I totally loved it! I stayed in Congress Park and I would do it again in a heartbeat! I had a car all week but I was right outside of the bus stop so that would have been a plus had I been using the Disney transportation. I will say that it was very quiet even though my balcony faced DTD, you really couldn't hear too much and the grounds are beautiful. the studio was awesome, and I was near the stairs and the elevator. I know a lot of people get bent out of shape because they don't have housekeeping services every day but honestly, I don't make my bed at home everyday, why is it an issue when I travel. I thought about staying at the Paddock, and honestly that would have been my second choice if I had the right building. I didn't get to explore as much of the resort as I would have liked but I know I will rent points again to stay at SSR.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I just returned from my first DVC exprience and I totally loved it! I stayed in Congress Park and I would do it again in a heartbeat! I had a car all week but I was right outside of the bus stop so that would have been a plus had I been using the Disney transportation. I will say that it was very quiet even though my balcony faced DTD, you really couldn't hear too much and the grounds are beautiful. the studio was awesome, and I was near the stairs and the elevator. I know a lot of people get bent out of shape because they don't have housekeeping services every day but honestly, I don't make my bed at home everyday, why is it an issue when I travel. I thought about staying at the Paddock, and honestly that would have been my second choice if I had the right building. I didn't get to explore as much of the resort as I would have liked but I know I will rent points again to stay at SSR.



Yay! I'm getting excited for my July trip just reading your post. How far was the HH from where you were staying in CP. I am still unsure where to stay. It's a toss up between CP an Paddock. Just unsure because we won't have a car.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Can anyone tell me if the washers in the 2 Bdrm units use "HE" detergent or regular?
Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Can anyone tell me if the washers in the 2 Bdrm units use "HE" detergent or regular?
> Thanks!


Regular.  They're older-style stacked units.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you.


----------



## Idreamodisney247

NJDiva said:
			
		

> I just returned from my first DVC exprience and I totally loved it! I stayed in Congress Park and I would do it again in a heartbeat! I had a car all week but I was right outside of the bus stop so that would have been a plus had I been using the Disney transportation. I will say that it was very quiet even though my balcony faced DTD, you really couldn't hear too much and the grounds are beautiful. the studio was awesome, and I was near the stairs and the elevator. I know a lot of people get bent out of shape because they don't have housekeeping services every day but honestly, I don't make my bed at home everyday, why is it an issue when I travel. I thought about staying at the Paddock, and honestly that would have been my second choice if I had the right building. I didn't get to explore as much of the resort as I would have liked but I know I will rent points again to stay at SSR.



Yay! I'm getting excited for my July trip just reading your post. How far was the HH from where you were staying in CP. I am still unsure where to stay. It's a toss up between CP an Paddock. Just unsure because we won't have a car.


----------



## DisneyHeather

My home resorts are AKL and VGC and I have a trip booked in December at AKL and am thinking of instead doing a split stay at SSR and BLT.  It would be my first time at SSR and after seeing some of the pics on this thread and reading some info I think that I may go for it and try out a couple new resorts since I've done AKL before.

At this point it's just my son and I and he'll be 2 1/2 in December.  From reading the FAQ's I'm thinking of requesting Grandstand or the Springs but then I read more comments on here and am confused if those would be good choices.  We will have no car so it will all be busses for us and I'll have his stroller...would Paddock be better?  I know I won't for sure get what I request but am curious as to other peoples opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Idreamodisney247 said:


> Yay! I'm getting excited for my July trip just reading your post. How far was the HH from where you were staying in CP. I am still unsure where to stay. It's a toss up between CP an Paddock. Just unsure because we won't have a car.



What is "HH"?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

_(My computer is giving me fits.  I can't get the quote buttons to work for some reason.)_

HH...

It took me a minute, but I think IDream is confusing the Hospitality House at Old Key West with the Carriage House at Saratoga Springs.  They're asking you for your opinion on the walk from your villa in Congress Park to the main pool, front desk, and restaurants.

IMO, this walk isn't far at all.  (Certainly not in the context of all the walking you do in the parks.)  Just don't try to walk along the water, because there's a canal you can't cross.  You need to walk out past the bus stop, then along Broadway, the main street.  It's about a 10 minute walk at a casual pace.

Congress Park is the stop before the Springs on the theme park routes.  Getting to the Carriage House by bus is simple, because you can just hop on whatever theme park bus happens to arrive at the CP bus stop first, then hop off at the Springs.  (Just don't get on a Downtown Disney bus or you'll be in for an unpleasant surprise.)

Returning requires the use of the Downtown Disney bus, and those are usually the longest wait.  You also need to ride through the entire resort to get back to Congress Park, as Springs is the first stop and CP is the last on the DTD bus route.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## goodferry

I just read that the spa is closed for refurbishment at SSR, does anyone know if the gym is still open? We leave in a little over two weeks and the gym is a deal breaker for us. Thanks!


----------



## ryanl81

goodferry said:


> I just read that the spa is closed for refurbishment at SSR, does anyone know if the gym is still open? We leave in a little over two weeks and the gym is a deal breaker for us. Thanks!



My understanding is that the gym is open.


----------



## NJDiva

goodferry said:


> I just read that the spa is closed for refurbishment at SSR, does anyone know if the gym is still open? We leave in a little over two weeks and the gym is a deal breaker for us. Thanks!



the gym was open, no worries!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> What is "HH"?



Sorry, Hospitality House or Community Hall.


----------



## duffdo

I am staying at SSR for 21 nights in October/November and have my heart set on Congress Park. During my last visit I stayed in POR and was about a 10 minute walk from the main building in the mansions section. Can I expect a similar length walk from CP? We spent a lot of time in DTD and like the idea of being able to walk back instead of waiting in line for the bus at night! The only other issue I have is to do with transportation to theme parks. Are buses often full by the time they arrive at CP?  I realise that this is a risk and might walk to another section to catch this bus!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

duffdo said:


> I am staying at SSR for 21 nights in October/November and have my heart set on Congress Park. During my last visit I stayed in POR and was about a 10 minute walk from the main building in the mansions section. Can I expect a similar length walk from CP? We spent a lot of time in DTD and like the idea of being able to walk back instead of waiting in line for the bus at night! The only other issue I have is to do with transportation to theme parks. Are buses often full by the time they arrive at CP?  I realise that this is a risk and might walk to another section to catch this bus!



Hi. Being able to pop in and out if DTD is great. From CP to walk to The reception where the Carriagehouse is and The main quick service dining etc is about a good 10 minutes walk but depends which end could be up to 15 and how fast you walk. There is a refillable mug station at Paddock Pool which might be nearer depending which part of CP you are. 21 nights how nice! Enjoy we love SSR!


----------



## Coach81

Headed back home to SSR in only 15 days!!!!


----------



## mickeyinjune

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Can anyone tell me if the washers in the 2 Bdrm units use "HE" detergent or regular?
> Thanks!



Housekeeping supplied us with "All" detergent. They do NOT give bounce sheets for the dryer. I had a few that we had put in our suitcases to keep the clothes fresh.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks, Mickeyinjune.


----------



## Coach81

mickeyinjune said:


> Housekeeping supplied us with "All" detergent. They do NOT give bounce sheets for the dryer. I had a few that we had put in our suitcases to keep the clothes fresh.



Owner's locker to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Coach81

Which and where is.. the new pool upgrade at SSR???


----------



## zackspal

Leave in the Morning for a week in a GV, hopefully Congress park on Water


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Coach81 said:


> Which and where is.. the new pool upgrade at SSR???


The new themed pool is located in the Paddock section.


----------



## Coach81

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The new themed pool is located in the Paddock section.



Thank you!


----------



## dwelty

delmar411 said:


> The noise level, the foot traffic, I don't like patios, I prefer balconies and the views are better IMO from the higher floors.



This should not be a problem.  The buildings at SSR are huge and built with concrete floors on all levels.  We have stayed at Every DVC resort except BLT and have found SSR to be the quietest.


----------



## delmar411

dwelty said:
			
		

> This should not be a problem.  The buildings at SSR are huge and built with concrete floors on all levels.  We have stayed at Every DVC resort except BLT and have found SSR to be the quietest.



Lol I've stayed at SSR like 20x.  I prefer upper levels.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Just signed my contract for SSR last night!  So excited!  We have only stayed at OKW, but always thought SSR was beautiful. Question on the tree house room- how difficult is it getting to the pool and bus stops?  I have 3 young kids (5/5/3).


----------



## Ali

I heard there was road construction outside the community hall/main pool area this is delaying buses because there is only 1 lane open. Can anyone confirm?
How long will it last?


----------



## Doug7856

Sheri in CT said:


> Just signed my contract for SSR last night!  So excited!  We have only stayed at OKW, but always thought SSR was beautiful. Question on the tree house room- how difficult is it getting to the pool and bus stops?  I have 3 young kids (5/5/3).



We are staying at the THV Thanksgiving week. I booked it right at the 11 month mark and had no problems. This will be our third stay at the THV. We love SSR and stay there the most, but we have also stayed at BCV, AKV and OKW. All are great!


----------



## Blondie1973

Sheri in CT said:


> Just signed my contract for SSR last night!  So excited!  We have only stayed at OKW, but always thought SSR was beautiful. Question on the tree house room- how difficult is it getting to the pool and bus stops?  I have 3 young kids (5/5/3).



We stayed in the THV last October. There is a small pool in the section for THV's as well as 2 bus stops. You have to take a bus from the THV to the main part of SSR to get to the parks. There is also a path you can walk. It wasn't long but my kids were 9 and 5.


----------



## Coach81

Tomorrow is single digit dance!!!!  Yaaahoooo!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Coach81 said:


> Tomorrow is single digit dance!!!!  Yaaahoooo!!!



Oh I love the single digit dance. Congrats! Hope it's a nice long stay at beloved SSR!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

The Conan Clan is also into the Single Digits!   

15 Days in WDW!  Whooo  hoooo!


----------



## mizliz

Ali said:


> I heard there was road construction outside the community hall/main pool area this is delaying buses because there is only 1 lane open. Can anyone confirm?
> How long will it last?



Yes, there's construction and only one lane open; No, it isn't delaying buses (though the Springs bus stop is moved slightly, in front of the first Springs building). No idea how long it will last. 

We just got back, had a grand time!


----------



## Tehanna

This may sound like an odd question, but I'm going to ask anyway.

In our next WDW visit, we are excited to be renting points to stay at SSR!  We'll be coming in from Oregon on a red-eye flight.  Yes, we're crazy, but we want as much time in at WDW that we can possibly get.

We're hoping that our room is ready early, but fully accept that it might not be ready until 4pm.  We're planning on heading to Downtown Disney, and then MK around 4 for MVMCP, and our ADRs for BoG will be (hopefully) right at 4.  

So here's my question: If ou room isn't ready by 2ish, would it be possible for us to head to the gym and use the shower before heading out to the MK?  After leaving at 10pm the night before, we're going to want to clean up a bit.

And if it's possible, would it be weird, inappropriate, or frowned upon?  It's just myself and my husband.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## delmar411

Tehanna said:


> This may sound like an odd question, but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> In our next WDW visit, we are excited to be renting points to stay at SSR!  We'll be coming in from Oregon on a red-eye flight.  Yes, we're crazy, but we want as much time in at WDW that we can possibly get.
> 
> We're hoping that our room is ready early, but fully accept that it might not be ready until 4pm.  We're planning on heading to Downtown Disney, and then MK around 4 for MVMCP, and our ADRs for BoG will be (hopefully) right at 4.
> 
> So here's my question: If ou room isn't ready by 2ish, would it be possible for us to head to the gym and use the shower before heading out to the MK?  After leaving at 10pm the night before, we're going to want to clean up a bit.
> 
> And if it's possible, would it be weird, inappropriate, or frowned upon?  It's just myself and my husband.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



As long as you are checked in you can use the facilities. It won't be a problem at all.


----------



## Tehanna

delmar411 said:


> As long as you are checked in you can use the facilities. It won't be a problem at all.



Thank you!


----------



## courtneylauren

Does SSR have a pin trading board or book in the gift shop or front desk? Split staying here for the first time next month. Can't wait!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

courtneylauren said:


> Does SSR have a pin trading board or book in the gift shop or front desk? Split staying here for the first time next month. Can't wait!



Hi yes! In the reception where you check in ( carriage house ) there is a great pin trading board. It's always got some lovely pins on it I always trade whilst there. Congrats on spilt stay I hope you love it as much as we do! Enjoy! Maybe I will get one of your pins!


----------



## Sir William

courtneylauren said:


> Does SSR have a pin trading board or book in the gift shop or front desk? Split staying here for the first time next month. Can't wait!



There is also a board at the register in the gift shop.  However, the CM don't put it out when they are really busy.


----------



## mecllap

courtneylauren said:


> Does SSR have a pin trading board or book in the gift shop or front desk? Split staying here for the first time next month. Can't wait!



Am pretty sure there was one in the community hall also (when I wondered in there during marshmallow roasting time).


----------



## mark@saratoga

Hi all,

We are really looking forward to our trip in July/August and have a couple of questions.

1. Does anyone know when the Spa is likely to be open again?

2. Have all of the rooms at SSR now been refurbished? and If not which area's are still to be done?


----------



## carmie3377

Finally staying at our home resort in 2 weeks. Can't wait!!! We requested the building closest to DTD since I'm sure we will spend quite a bit of time over there.  Hope we get it ;-)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Any word on the construction in front of the main bldg.?  Still going on?  TIA


----------



## LocaRoja

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Any word on the construction in front of the main bldg.?  Still going on?  TIA



Checked in to SSR today and didn't notice any construction when we pulled up on the ME.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Great!  Thanks for the update LocaRoja and have a magical stay!


----------



## LocaRoja

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Great!  Thanks for the update LocaRoja and have a magical stay!



Home again after a quick 2 night stay at SSR.  It was our first stay at the resort and we LOVED it.  I wasn't as excited about this resort based on the vibe I got from the DIS, however, I am a convert.  We were in room 3812 in the Springs (4th floor studio).  It could not have been any closer to the main pool, where my 6 yo son lived!  The newly refurbished room was in perfect condition.  And it was super convenient to DTD....we went there every night which was nice as we usually don't make it there but maybe once in a week long trip.  I only wish they had signs how to walk to DTD.  We walked all over and had no idea how to get to the balloon in the sky.  We literally ran into 5 other groups also trying to walk to DTD without any success; we finally all got on the bus at the Congress stop and road the 1 minute trip. DOH!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the review.  We leave in 2 weeks for our first stay at SSR, too - and we were in the same boat as you with regards to the anticipation.  After your review tho, we're really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## carmie3377

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for the review.  We leave in 2 weeks for our first stay at SSR, too - and we were in the same boat as you with regards to the anticipation.  After your review tho, we're really looking forward to it!!!



Same here!  Checking in to our home resort in 2 weeks from today . We booked a bit late and it was the only resort with a studio. SSR always has openings which is one of the reasons I've never wanted to stay there. I mean, there must be a reason that makes it the least desirable resort.  Well, now after seeing how close it is to DTD and reading the reviews here, I'm excited about it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disbound09

carmie3377 said:


> Same here!  Checking in to our home resort in 2 weeks from today . We booked a bit late and it was the only resort with a studio. SSR always has openings which is one of the reasons I've never wanted to stay there. I mean, there must be a reason that makes it the least desirable resort.  Well, now after seeing how close it is to DTD and reading the reviews here, I'm excited about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It's also the biggest I believe so lots of inventory.  We just purchased DVC so this will be our first trip as owners.  Have stayed before and always enjoyed our stay. Some DIS members respond negatively about it without having ever stepped foot on the grounds, same assumption you had made.  That's okay.  After your trip let us know what you think.


----------



## Countryrunner262

Does anyone know if the Grandstand rooms been refurbished yet?  If not, will they by April of '14?


----------



## MinnieTink

Joining in as we just booked SSR for November. Can't wait for Food and Wine  I posted a separate thread last week asking for the best section to stay in, with my party of 8, including my mom using an ECV. A couple ppl said Grandstand as it is first bus stop and other bus stops could cause a challenge in getting my mom onto a full bus with the ECV. Do you agree? Also any info about the Grandstand area would be great. The pool area looks pretty in the pictures and it looks like there is a pool bar too? Is it drinks only? Or any food available there? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MinnieTink said:


> Joining in as we just booked SSR for November. Can't wait for Food and Wine  I posted a separate thread last week asking for the best section to stay in, with my party of 8, including my mom using an ECV. A couple ppl said Grandstand as it is first bus stop and other bus stops could cause a challenge in getting my mom onto a full bus with the ECV. Do you agree? Also any info about the Grandstand area would be great. The pool area looks pretty in the pictures and it looks like there is a pool bar too? Is it drinks only? Or any food available there? Thanks!!!!



Hi MinnieTink welcome! Me and DW love The Grandstand. We tried them all and although all had their merits ( expect Carousel for us it didn't offer much ) GrandStand was the best because I am disabled. Also we love the quiet pool area. Here is why we love it....

1. as OP said first bus stop a must with ECV. When buses get full and you aren't the first stop you can wait for ages with a ECV. Never waited at all with Grandstand! 

2. The accessible rooms are right by the bus stop on ground floor.

3. To get to the Carriage House and Artist Point ( for quick service dining etc ) there is less of a slope than other buildings as it approaches from the back. 

4. The pool area is lovely and quiet with a refillable drinks station for your resort mug and a bar that serves quick snacks etc. 

5. There is a laundry at the Pool area if in a studio. Hardly used you have the place to yourself! 

Hth 

Paula


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MinnieTink said:


> Joining in as we just booked SSR for November. Can't wait for Food and Wine  I posted a separate thread last week asking for the best section to stay in, with my party of 8, including my mom using an ECV. A couple ppl said Grandstand as it is first bus stop and other bus stops could cause a challenge in getting my mom onto a full bus with the ECV. Do you agree? Also any info about the Grandstand area would be great. The pool area looks pretty in the pictures and it looks like there is a pool bar too? Is it drinks only? Or any food available there? Thanks!!!!


The Backstretch Bar in the Grandstand section has some pre-made sandwiches, salads, and bags of chips.  The hours for this bar are limited, though.  I think it's noon until 7.

Aside from the ECV/wheelchair concern noted above, you shouldn't have problems with bus capacity at any section in early November.  The times when that becomes an issue are during the premier weeks when WDW is bursting at the seems with people.  Early November shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## pix13dust

Early November may be a little busier than normal. The Wine and Dine half marathon is 11/9 and this year SSR is a host resort. In the past AKL was the host resort but this year it's SSR.


----------



## mickeymad

H all!


We arrive two weeks from today at the SSR!  Our party of eight celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary will be leaving it up to the gods for our room placement since this will be our first visit.  We have a two bedroom and a studio I I think it will most importAnt that both rooms be near each other.  What do you think the chances of being near if not next to each other will be?  I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mickeymad said:


> H all!
> 
> 
> We arrive two weeks from today at the SSR!  Our party of eight celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary will be leaving it up to the gods for our room placement since this will be our first visit.  We have a two bedroom and a studio I I think it will most importAnt that both rooms be near each other.  What do you think the chances of being near if not next to each other will be?  I can't wait!!!!!


SSR is the largest resort, so your chances are pretty good.  Especially if you have no building preference.  Ask Member Services to mark both reservations as "travelling with" each other.  Then be sure to ask about being close again at check-in.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

mickeymad said:


> H all!
> We arrive two weeks from today at the SSR!  Our party of eight celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary will be leaving it up to the gods for our room placement since this will be our first visit.  We have a two bedroom and a studio I I think it will most importAnt that both rooms be near each other.  What do you think the chances of being near if not next to each other will be?  I can't wait!!!!!



Ist congrats, 2nd there's a good chance if you booked it all at the same time and asked MS when you booked it.  Last Thanksgiving, we had a studio and a 2 bd in Congress Park and the 2bd was at one end of the hall and the studio at the other end, on the same side! And when I mean hall, it's a very short distance, nothing like AKV or the BWV! Close enough that in the morning the family walked over in their pj's to breakfast!

We arrive next Tuesday the 18th! Looking forward to it and hopefully we land in Congress Park!


----------



## meggiebeth

4 and a half months till our trip and I am already excited! I can't understand why SSR is so overlooked- we love it. In fact, we vastly prefer it to AKL and the Poly. Someone said a while back it looked like an average apartment complex!

I am excited also to be eating at the Turf Club. It's a shame SSR doesn't have a TS breakfast option as I'd be sure to try it out! We are having to go to Olivia's for breakfast instead...! But anyway, I am hoping the Turf Club is good because we have read mixed reviews.

Anyone know where a menu is for the Paddock pool grill? I was hoping to get a snack breakfast there or something.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## delmar411

meggiebeth said:


> 4 and a half months till our trip and I am already excited! I can't understand why SSR is so overlooked- we love it. In fact, we vastly prefer it to AKL and the Poly. Someone said a while back it looked like an average apartment complex!
> 
> I am excited also to be eating at the Turf Club. It's a shame SSR doesn't have a TS breakfast option as I'd be sure to try it out! We are having to go to Olivia's for breakfast instead...! But anyway, I am hoping the Turf Club is good because we have read mixed reviews.
> 
> Anyone know where a menu is for the Paddock pool grill? I was hoping to get a snack breakfast there or something.
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I don't know the exact menu but you can get breakfast there.  It just doesn't have all the stuff that the main house has.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

meggiebeth said:


> Anyone know where a menu is for the Paddock pool grill? I was hoping to get a snack breakfast there or something.


http://allears.net/menu/menu_paddock.htm


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the menu link, BirdsofPreyDave.
Does anyone know if there is any place on property where we can get Mickey Waffles?  Afraid our granddaughter will mutiny if not!


----------



## delmar411

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thanks for the menu link, BirdsofPreyDave.
> Does anyone know if there is any place on property where we can get Mickey Waffles?  Afraid our granddaughter will mutiny if not!



They have Mickey waffles at the main house


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Oh, thank Heaven!!  (Tragedy averted...)
By the main house, do you mean Artist Palette?
No need to answer that silly question - I'll go look it up myself.  Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Yep.  Artist's Palette.  You can get one Mickey waffle as part of the bounty platter, or 3 of them on a plate with bacon.  The Paddock Grill also has a bounty platter, but that one has french toast instead of a waffle.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

I have to vent a little here. We were at SSR,my home resort, for 5 days. Nothing seemed to go right. First off, I requested the Springs or Paddock area when I did online check-in 60 days in advance. We got there and we're put in the Grandstand (next to the furthest away!). I was pissed. I asked the cm to see if we could get a requested area. She called someone and they informed her it wouldn't be able to happen. The CM told me they were almost at capacity. She said its a beautiful, quiet area and close to the Grandstand pool. I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE GRANDSTAND POOL! I requested the areas near a FEATURE pool since I was traveling with my dd 12, and dgd 2 1/2.  Normally I don't complain, but I didn't want to walk a mile to the pool or Artist Palate! Next, we were at the MK the next day and discovered I didn't have charging privileges. (Oh and forgot....2 of our 4 keys didn't open the room door!). And yes, I did put a cc when I checked in online. So, later that night I went to check-in and they assured me I have charging privileges and gave me new cards....... Later we went to DTD and low and behold, still unable to charge the room!!!! I was infuriated!!!! I went back there the next morning and they discovered there was no cc on file!!!! There were  problems left and right. We had a good time despite all the problems, but if things went smoothly it would've been much more magical!


----------



## Countryrunner262

kirkaliciasmom said:


> I have to vent a little here. We were at SSR,my home resort, for 5 days. Nothing seemed to go right. First off, I requested the Springs or Paddock area when I did online check-in 60 days in advance. We got there and we're put in the Grandstand (next to the furthest away!). I was pissed. I asked the cm to see if we could get a requested area. She called someone and they informed her it wouldn't be able to happen. The CM told me they were almost at capacity. She said its a beautiful, quiet area and close to the Grandstand pool. I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE GRANDSTAND POOL! I requested the areas near a FEATURE pool since I was traveling with my dd 12, and dgd 2 1/2.  Normally I don't complain, but I didn't want to walk a mile to the pool or Artist Palate! Next, we were at the MK the next day and discovered I didn't have charging privileges. (Oh and forgot....2 of our 4 keys didn't open the room door!). And yes, I did put a cc when I checked in online. So, later that night I went to check-in and they assured me I have charging privileges and gave me new cards....... Later we went to DTD and low and behold, still unable to charge the room!!!! I was infuriated!!!! I went back there the next morning and they discovered there was no cc on file!!!! There were  problems left and right. We had a good time despite all the problems, but if things went smoothly it would've been much more magical!



I'm sorry you had a bad experience. We just became DVC members and SSR is our home. My kids are 7&6. We are actually going to try requesting Grandstand. For us, we do not want to be in the busier location. Besides the distance, how were the Grandstand rooms...refurbished yet?  Did you take the buses to the parks?  I thought Grandstand was first on the pick up?  I know a lot went wrong, but at least maybe that was a perk?  I'm glad overall you had a good trip!!


----------



## jennylyn_b

kirkaliciasmom said:


> I have to vent a little here. We were at SSR,my home resort, for 5 days. Nothing seemed to go right. First off, I requested the Springs or Paddock area when I did online check-in 60 days in advance. We got there and we're put in the Grandstand (next to the furthest away!). I was pissed. I asked the cm to see if we could get a requested area. She called someone and they informed her it wouldn't be able to happen. The CM told me they were almost at capacity. She said its a beautiful, quiet area and close to the Grandstand pool. I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE GRANDSTAND POOL! I requested the areas near a FEATURE pool since I was traveling with my dd 12, and dgd 2 1/2.  Normally I don't complain, but I didn't want to walk a mile to the pool or Artist Palate! Next, we were at the MK the next day and discovered I didn't have charging privileges. (Oh and forgot....2 of our 4 keys didn't open the room door!). And yes, I did put a cc when I checked in online. So, later that night I went to check-in and they assured me I have charging privileges and gave me new cards....... Later we went to DTD and low and behold, still unable to charge the room!!!! I was infuriated!!!! I went back there the next morning and they discovered there was no cc on file!!!! There were  problems left and right. We had a good time despite all the problems, but if things went smoothly it would've been much more magical!



Sorry to hear it wasn't the smoothest trip for you. Grandstands is our favorite section and we always request that so sorry you didn't like that area. 
I hope your next trip goes better for you.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Countryrunner262 said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience. We just became DVC members and SSR is our home. My kids are 7&6. We are actually going to try requesting Grandstand. For us, we do not want to be in the busier location. Besides the distance, how were the Grandstand rooms...refurbished yet?  Did you take the buses to the parks?  I thought Grandstand was first on the pick up?  I know a lot went wrong, but at least maybe that was a perk?  I'm glad overall you had a good trip!!



Grandstand is our favorite section. First on and first off the bus! It's quiet and their pool is nice with a small water splash area for kids and a pool bar and refill station along with laundry and bathroom facilities. We request this section every time! It's also our home resort and we love it!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Grandstand is our favorite section. First on and first off the bus! It's quiet and their pool is nice with a small water splash area for kids and a pool bar and refill station along with laundry and bathroom facilities. We request this section every time! It's also our home resort and we love it!



Us too!


----------



## MinnieTink

jennylyn_b said:


> Grandstand is our favorite section. First on and first off the bus! It's quiet and their pool is nice with a small water splash area for kids and a pool bar and refill station along with laundry and bathroom facilities. We request this section every time! It's also our home resort and we love it!



I'm hoping for Grandstands area when we go because of the "first on first off" bus situation.  Is this section really "a mile" from the main house/food court etc? In looking at a map & photo it doesn't seem that bad, but I've never been there...


----------



## jennylyn_b

MinnieTink said:


> I'm hoping for Grandstands area when we go because of the "first on first off" bus situation.  Is this section really "a mile" from the main house/food court etc? In looking at a map & photo it doesn't seem that bad, but I've never been there...



I don't know the actual distance but dh dd in her stroller and I can casually walk there in 4-7 minutes depending where in the grandstands we are. If we brisk walk then its about 3 or so minutes. Not a big deal, to US that is.


----------



## duffdo

Does anybody know if they serve pancakes at breakfast at Artist's Palette? I know the do Mickey Waffles, but I love the pancakes  Thanks


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

duffdo said:


> Does anybody know if they serve pancakes at breakfast at Artist's Palette? I know the do Mickey Waffles, but I love the pancakes  Thanks dde03



You know I don't think they do. Just the waffles.


----------



## jennylyn_b

duffdo said:


> Does anybody know if they serve pancakes at breakfast at Artist's Palette? I know the do Mickey Waffles, but I love the pancakes  Thanks dde03



The bounty platter at the paddock pool bar has pancakes instead of Mickey waffles. I'm not sure about AP though


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Countryrunner262 said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience. We just became DVC members and SSR is our home. My kids are 7&6. We are actually going to try requesting Grandstand. For us, we do not want to be in the busier location. Besides the distance, how were the Grandstand rooms...refurbished yet?  Did you take the buses to the parks?  I thought Grandstand was first on the pick up?  I know a lot went wrong, but at least maybe that was a perk?  I'm glad overall you had a good trip!!



There were rooms being refurbished in the Grandstand are, but not in the area we were in. I'm sure they're making their way around.  We do rely on Disney transportation, so I have to say its nice to be the first pick up and first drop off. That was one perk I loved! No need to worry if you'll have a seat when the bus comes around.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

MinnieTink said:


> I'm hoping for Grandstands area when we go because of the "first on first off" bus situation.  Is this section really "a mile" from the main house/food court etc? In looking at a map & photo it doesn't seem that bad, but I've never been there...



Well of course there was some exaggeration in my rant. . It's not a mile...... But, I do walk a lot and brisk at that. I'd say it was closer to 1/3 of a mile. Didn't map it out, though I should've. 

We stayed at Kidani and it WAS 1/2 mile from our room to the lobby and 1 mile from our room to Jambo house. Now that's no exaggeration. 

I love SSR and I'm glad it's my home. Just wasn't happy with everything that happened. I'm sure it'll be better next time.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Hi everyone ... I am seriously considering booking a stay at SSR next May '14.

We've never been to wdw and plan on spending 9 nights on site before we take a cruise. I would be really grateful for some input from those who know the resort 

Travelling will be myself, my dd(will be 9) and my mum, who does have some difficulty walking and whom I am trying to convince to let me just hire her a wheelchair but she is so far very stubbornly refusing ... that's a whole other story though! 

SSR looks like a beautiful resort from what I've seen, I really like the appeal of DTD being so close, we will be booking a package direct with wdtc from the UK.

What worries me is I do not drive so our trip will rely 100% on wdw transport, is this a big problem and will it add on alot of travel time?? Also I am getting confused if we get housekeeping or not at SSR and how that works? If we do is it the same as at a hotel with beds made, clean towels etc 

Also do the studios have balconies? We originally had a reservation at Yacht club, by staying at SSR we could save alot of money for other things and I am trying to sell my mum on the positives. There will be some days she just wants to hang out at the resort and not hit the parks with dd and was looking forward to having a balcony to do so.

Finally is there a laundry onsite as we would be getting a studio?

Sorry for probably overdone questions I am searching everything the best I can


----------



## jennylyn_b

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Hi everyone ... I am seriously considering booking a stay at SSR next May '14.
> 
> We've never been to wdw and plan on spending 9 nights on site before we take a cruise. I would be really grateful for some input from those who know the resort
> 
> Travelling will be myself, my dd(will be 9) and my mum, who does have some difficulty walking and whom I am trying to convince to let me just hire her a wheelchair but she is so far very stubbornly refusing ... that's a whole other story though!
> 
> SSR looks like a beautiful resort from what I've seen, I really like the appeal of DTD being so close, we will be booking a package direct with wdtc from the UK.
> 
> What worries me is I do not drive so our trip will rely 100% on wdw transport, is this a big problem and will it add on alot of travel time?? Also I am getting confused if we get housekeeping or not at SSR and how that works? If we do is it the same as at a hotel with beds made, clean towels etc
> 
> Also do the studios have balconies? We originally had a reservation at Yacht club, by staying at SSR we could save alot of money for other things and I am trying to sell my mum on the positives. There will be some days she just wants to hang out at the resort and not hit the parks with dd and was looking forward to having a balcony to do so.
> 
> Finally is there a laundry onsite as we would be getting a studio?
> 
> Sorry for probably overdone questions I am searching everything the best I can



We don't have a car at Disney and have no problems with the buses. The waits are usually under 20 minutes and the trips are about 10-25 mins depending on what stop inside ssr you get on and things like that. 
Studios all have patios on the first floor and balconies. They also have microwaves, small fridges, toasters and coffee pots. 
Housekeeping at a DVC resort is different than a traditional hotel. For stay 7 or less nights you get the trash taken out and towels replaced on day four. For stays 8 nights or longer, on day four is a full cleaning (sheets, towels, trash, vacuum etc) and on the 8th is trash and towel. The schedule repeats as needed for the length of your stay. 
Studios do not have laundry facilities inside their units but there are several laundry rooms with 3 or so washer and dryers in each one. They are usually by the pools. 
We love SSR. Also there is a boat that runs from ssr to DTD or you can take the bus. There is also a walkway but that would probably be too far for your mum. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## carmie3377

jennylyn_b said:


> Housekeeping at a DVC resort is different than a traditional hotel. For stay 7 or less nights you get the trash taken out and towels replaced on day four. For stays 8 nights or longer, on day four is a full cleaning (sheets, towels, trash, vacuum etc) and on the 8th is trash and towel. The schedule repeats as needed for the length of your stay.



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if you book through WDW and are a cash paying customer (NOT staying on points) I believe you do get daily housekeeping just as you would at a non DVC resort.  We've only stayed at DVC resorts via our points so can't be for certain but I believe I've read that someone.


----------



## carmie3377

Also, we've stayed MANY times w/o having a car so you should do just fine w/o one.  If you're trying to get to another resort for dining, ect, being close to DTD will be nice cause you can take the short bus ride there (or walk) and hop on a resort bus.


----------



## delmar411

carmie3377 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if you book through WDW and are a cash paying customer (NOT staying on points) I believe you do get daily housekeeping just as you would at a non DVC resort.  We've only stayed at DVC resorts via our points so can't be for certain but I believe I've read that someone.



Yes, cash customers get daily housekeeping.  Only DVC stays get the limited service.


----------



## AnnaS

We have stayed here twice.  Once no car, no problem.

If you like or think you might go DTD often, I would request Congress Park otherwise Springs, near main pool, restaurant, Community Hall.  Then again, as big as it is, any section is fine.  The only section I thought was isolated is Carousel.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Thank you so much for all your fast responses .... I am almost certain we will be booking ssr 

Can I ask how long/ far is the CH from Congress Park? We are pretty good walkers, I am torn between requesting Congress Park and Grandstand area .... Also we'll be going 10-19th May 14 so hopefully won't be high season and the buses will be ok! Plus not opposed to using taxis as I believe this is an option at wdw??

Again really appreciate the input


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Thank you so much for all your fast responses .... I am almost certain we will be booking ssr
> 
> Can I ask how long/ far is the CH from Congress Park? We are pretty good walkers, I am torn between requesting Congress Park and Grandstand area .... Also we'll be going 10-19th May 14 so hopefully won't be high season and the buses will be ok! Plus not opposed to using taxis as I believe this is an option at wdw??
> 
> Again really appreciate the input



Re Congress Park depends which part you are in but I would say between 10-15 mins. The Grandstand is closer. We went that time the buses were best at Grandstand for sure. Taxis are good at wdw but we rent a car. You can always walk to DTD from Congress park which is nice.


----------



## mm522

My family is going to be staying at SSR for the first time for a few nights soon. We plan on spending a day at the resort hanging around the pool and resort. I was wondering what section would be best to request so that we would be near the feature pools, food, mug refills, bus stops, etc. Thanks!


----------



## meggiebeth

mm522 said:


> My family is going to be staying at SSR for the first time for a few nights soon. We plan on spending a day at the resort hanging around the pool and resort. I was wondering what section would be best to request so that we would be near the feature pools, food, mug refills, bus stops, etc. Thanks!



We love the Springs. We were a two minute walk (if that!) from the Carriage House, restaurants, shop and main pool. Probably a 5-10 minute walk from the Paddock pool which is new. We plan on staying in the Springs this next trip too!

With SSR we prefer to call the hotel directly to put in our request. I guess we feel it makes our request more likely to be accommodated. And if you're in a two bedroom villa, requesting a dedicated villa rather that a lock off villa is always our choice too. 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disbound09

mm522 said:


> My family is going to be staying at SSR for the first time for a few nights soon. We plan on spending a day at the resort hanging around the pool and resort. I was wondering what section would be best to request so that we would be near the feature pools, food, mug refills, bus stops, etc. Thanks!



We are here today after a fun week and leaving tomorrow.  I would recommend The Springs 3501-3836 as you are next to the Carriage House main pool, where they have nightly movies and a campfire with marshmallow roast and the arcade was free.  

You can shop at the store and if you have kids that trade pins they have two different boards to choose from.  We are staying there next time.  It has rained/stormed every day briefly at one time or another so plan for that.

Don't know about the mug refills as we don't have them but I would think they are there at the restaurant.  We rented a car but I think the bus stops are everywhere.


----------



## Suzanne74

disbound09 said:


> We are here today after a fun week and leaving tomorrow.  I would recommend The Springs 3501-3836 as you are next to the Carriage House main pool, where they have nightly movies and a campfire with marshmallow roast and the arcade was free.
> 
> You can shop at the store and if you have kids that trade pins they have two different boards to choose from.  We are staying there next time.  It has rained/stormed every day briefly at one time or another so plan for that.
> 
> Don't know about the mug refills as we don't have them but I would think they are there at the restaurant.  We rented a car but I think the bus stops are everywhere.



The arcade is free?


----------



## disbound09

Suzanne74 said:


> The arcade is free?



Yes all the games were flashing FREE our family played on them for a few hours.  The Fooseball had a couple of broken men and a couple of the machines were out of order but all in all majority(+15) worked.  It was a nice treat and they watched a bit of the free movie by the pool as well.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

How nice is that?  Hope others going soon will find a little pixie dust at the arcade, too!


----------



## MinnieTink

Can anyone with recent experience at SSR comment on the bus transportation? Any issues? What was an average wait for a bus? Estimate of times from SSR to the parks? Thanks 

(Sorry if this is answered elsewhere on this thread)


----------



## Andrew015

So I have booked my first stay at SSR for late September.   Got a really nice deal renting points from another member (unfortunately, my points are smoked until 2014).   In total honesty, SSR doesnt really speak to me (VWL will always have my heart), but I read so many positive things about this resort, Im certainly willing to give it a try.   

Being new to the resort, Im looking for pointers and a potential recommendation as to a room request.    I understand that The Springs are closest to the Carriage House, and probably wouldnt be a bad option due its proximity.    Im also intrigued by Congress Park.   I understand that this is quite a hike from the main building, but I wouldnt mind the proximity to the DTD bus depot.   I love resort hopping, and having access to any resort at our doorstep is a nice plus.     Im torn between having close proximity to the Carriage House for quick service breakfasts at Artists Palette, or having the best access to the DTD bus depot.     I suppose Earl of Sandwich would be a good alternative for breakfast, and potentially gives me the best of both worlds if we end up in the Springs?       

Being totally new to the resort, what are some of the preferred room recommendations and why?


----------



## famgel

We have only stayed in the Grandstand area when we visit WDW. Trick is to get into Building #8501-8836 which is a 3 mins walk to Main Pool, restaurants, etc. Bus stop also 3 min walk, first on and first off. Bonus is having your own private pool directly outside this building. If you cant get into this building when checking in I would go for the Springs area. I would also get an upper floor to avoid any loud noices. They have an elevator I believe there are only 3 floors.  Here is a link to SSR Resort map, http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.htm


----------



## famgel

We had a rough time getting home from the parks in January which was very surprising since it was after New Years and before Marathon. One night we had no choice but to go to OKW and they take the boat to DD but the Captain heard us talking about it and asked if the other passengers had a problem stopping at SSR, they didnt, we lucked out.  I did voice alot of issues with the Manager of the SSR and he was nice enough to give us credit on our bill. I really do feel Disney has cut back on employees across the board and believe you will notice it in someway. Let me know how your trip goes hopefully you will not experience any issues.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Andrew015 said:


> So I have booked my first stay at SSR for late September.   Got a really nice deal renting points from another member (unfortunately, my points are smoked until 2014).   In total honesty, SSR doesnt really speak to me (VWL will always have my heart), but I read so many positive things about this resort, Im certainly willing to give it a try.
> 
> Being new to the resort, Im looking for pointers and a potential recommendation as to a room request.    I understand that The Springs are closest to the Carriage House, and probably wouldnt be a bad option due its proximity.    Im also intrigued by Congress Park.   I understand that this is quite a hike from the main building, but I wouldnt mind the proximity to the DTD bus depot.   I love resort hopping, and having access to any resort at our doorstep is a nice plus.     Im torn between having close proximity to the Carriage House for quick service breakfasts at Artists Palette, or having the best access to the DTD bus depot.     I suppose Earl of Sandwich would be a good alternative for breakfast, and potentially gives me the best of both worlds if we end up in the Springs?
> 
> Being totally new to the resort, what are some of the preferred room recommendations and why?


Since you mention VWL, I'll use it to make a comparison.  If you don't have a problem with the walk from the VWL to Roaring Fork, I don't think you'd have a problem with walking from Congress Park to get to the counter service locations at either the Carriage House or the Paddock Pool Grill.  Is the Springs closer to the Carriage House than Congress Park? Yes.  Are buildings in the Paddock closer to the grill?  Yes.  However, I think the relative distances and general convenience/inconvenience of getting to a counter service restaurant from Congress Park would be similar to what you're already used to at VWL.  Granted, walking between sections at SSR involves walking along sidewalks instead of through buildings.  And the distances at SSR probably are a little farther, but it isn't like Congress Park is 10 miles from the Carriage House.

Even from Congress Park, the walk to Earle of Sandwich would be farther than the walk to either Artist's Palette or the Paddock Grill.

Check out FAQ#4 in this thread for my thoughts on the pros and cons of each section.


----------



## GetGlowing

Just got an email that the SSR Spa will be reopening July 25 and is now taking reservations. 5 days after I check out. Oh well.


----------



## TBLaube

I am an SSR fan! We have stayed twice, once in Grandstand and once in Congress Park. We loved both. We had a top floor studio in Grandstand with a view of the water and the treehouses. The pool was really fun and had a nice play area for kids. Laundry is available by the pools and was really easy to do while relaxing at the pool. In CP, we had a first floor studio facing DTD. It was so beautiful and an easy walk to DTD. The pool was very nice and we loved the view of DTD at night while swimming. We felt both were not bad walks to Carriage House although it wouldn't be the easiest to keep running back and forth for a drink refill. Grandstand was the first bus stop so was worried about staying at CP. we lucked out and never had an issue with the buses. We fly in from California and always use Disney transportation. Usually there is one time on the trip where we wait for an extended period of time, but that is it. We love the convenience of not having to drive during our vacation.


----------



## Pirate4Ever

We're heading "home" in just 32 short days!

Quick question for you SSR vets as this is out first trip at our home resort: we are having our DD 2 year pics taken at AKL at 8:00 am while we are staying at SSR. We will not have a car- is taking a taxi out best option to getting to Jambo so early in the morning? Or is there another/better way that I'm not thinking of?


----------



## DannysMom

Pirate4Ever said:


> We're heading "home" in just 32 short days!
> 
> Quick question for you SSR vets as this is out first trip at our home resort: we are having our DD 2 year pics taken at AKL at 8:00 am while we are staying at SSR. We will not have a car- is taking a taxi out best option to getting to Jambo so early in the morning? Or is there another/better way that I'm not thinking of?



For an 8 AM shoot, I would definitely just cab it.

From SSR, if you call down to bell services to have them call a cab & send it round to your building, sometimes if it isn't busy, and you aren't leaving Disney property, one of them will just grab the van & drive you themselves.  Of course they say it is free, but when this happens we always tip them as much as we would have paid the cab, so it is good to know how much to expect to pay.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Pirate4Ever

DannysMom said:


> For an 8 AM shoot, I would definitely just cab it.
> 
> From SSR, if you call down to bell services to have them call a cab & send it round to your building, sometimes if it isn't busy, and you aren't leaving Disney property, one of them will just grab the van & drive you themselves.  Of course they say it is free, but when this happens we always tip them as much as we would have paid the cab, so it is good to know how much to expect to pay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Good to know- we'll call them and see if we can't hitch a ride. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DannysMom said:


> For an 8 AM shoot, I would definitely just cab it.
> 
> From SSR, if you call down to bell services to have them call a cab & send it round to your building, sometimes if it isn't busy, and you aren't leaving Disney property, one of them will just grab the van & drive you themselves.  Of course they say it is free, but when this happens we always tip them as much as we would have paid the cab, so it is good to know how much to expect to pay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Any suggestions as to where to find typical cab fares?
Just wondering in case we ever get a ride from BS...
We're checking on Sunday - YAY!


----------



## DannysMom

I know Mears has a fare estimator: http://www.mearstransportation.com/taxi-services/taxi-fare-estimator/

There may be others out there.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks!


----------



## MadAlice1025

MinnieTink said:


> Can anyone with recent experience at SSR comment on the bus transportation? Any issues? What was an average wait for a bus? Estimate of times from SSR to the parks? Thanks
> 
> (Sorry if this is answered elsewhere on this thread)



We went October 2012 and stayed at SSR. The buses were a little bit slower, meaning fewer and farther between than other resorts like POP Century, but still wasn't horrible. Plus the bus stop areas are really nice to sit and relax while waiting!


----------



## tb1972

SSR owners please help me request a building! DH and I are planning a trip for our 41st birthdays for Nov 3-8. What building do you suggest? We will be eating some evenings at DTD and of course attending F & W.

Looking at the maps, I would say Congress Park is a good choice for adults?

Thanks!
Tabatha


----------



## disbound09

tb1972 said:


> SSR owners please help me request a building! DH and I are planning a trip for our 41st birthdays for Nov 3-8. What building do you suggest? We will be eating some evenings at DTD and of course attending F & W.
> 
> Looking at the maps, I would say Congress Park is a good choice for adults?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tabatha



We just got back and stayed at 2510 Congress Park.  Congress Park was nice enough, clean and everything.  It had not been updated yet, but was close to everything.  Springs are closer to the main Pool and store and restaurant.  Pretty sure the Paddocks have been updated and they have an updated pool.  All are on the bus line and you would need to consult the bus route, we rented a car.  Have fun!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disbound09 said:


> We just got back and stayed at 2510 Congress Park.  Congress Park was nice enough, clean and everything.  It had not been updated yet, but was close to everything.  Springs are closer to the main Pool and store and restaurant.  Pretty sure the Paddocks have been updated and they have an updated pool.  All are on the bus line and you would need to consult the bus route, we rented a car.  Have fun!!


How long ago did you visit?  Congress Park has been updated.  It was the first section done.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Anybody know which buildings have been refurbed now?


----------



## duffdo

....vacuum cleaners at SSR, do they have a detachable hose that I could use to suck the air out of a vacuum bag?? (You know, the type you put clothes/bedding in so they take up less space!)

I am going for 21 nights and am wondering how I am going to get everything into one suitcase!!!


----------



## disbound09

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> How long ago did you visit?  Congress Park has been updated.  It was the first section done.



We were there last week 6/12-6/19.  Our unit 2510 had old cushions on the sofa and bench.  They were worn out, I turned them to see if they looked any better and they did until someone sat on them.  Unit was clean but looked a bit aged.  I would expect it to be newer feeling.  What exactly did the updates consist of maybe I set my expectations too high.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I'm so excited to say that we will be heading back to our home resort in October for F&W.  This is our first time going to F&W and I can't wait....since I am turning the big 4-0  in December, DH decided for my present, we are going to celebrate early  (can't get the time off in December at my job).  We will be staying in a 1-bedroom (will be DH, DD12, DD9, and I) for 7 nights.  We last stayed there in January of 2012 for 3 nights in Congress Park and loved it.  Now I am trying to decide if we should request Congress Park again, or try to get closer to the Paddock pool....such decisions .


----------



## Coach81

tb1972 said:


> SSR owners please help me request a building! DH and I are planning a trip for our 41st birthdays for Nov 3-8. What building do you suggest? We will be eating some evenings at DTD and of course attending F & W.
> 
> Looking at the maps, I would say Congress Park is a good choice for adults?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tabatha



Congress park is great.. great view and distance to DTD... but let me throw the springs location at you also.. very close to everything.. and wonderful views of the springs!!!


----------



## Coach81

PoohsFan1 said:


> I'm so excited to say that we will be heading back to our home resort in October for F&W.  This is our first time going to F&W and I can't wait....since I am turning the big 4-0  in December, DH decided for my present, we are going to celebrate early  (can't get the time off in December at my job).  We will be staying in a 1-bedroom (will be DH, DD12, DD9, and I) for 7 nights.  We last stayed there in January of 2012 for 3 nights in Congress Park and loved it.  Now I am trying to decide if we should request Congress Park again, or try to get closer to the Paddock pool....such decisions .



Congrats.. welcome to the "over the hill" club


----------



## tb1972

Coach81 said:


> Congress park is great.. great view and distance to DTD... but let me throw the springs location at you also.. very close to everything.. and wonderful views of the springs!!!



Thanks Coach81. Which section has gone through recent refurb - Springs, Congress or both?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

We were in a 2bd, Congress Park, DTD view, #1430, Jun 17-21st. It was clean, it had the new cushions w/ the horse, new bedspreads etc.  The crowds were no worse than the last 5 Junes we've visited, the heat however was brutal!  The quiet pool at Congress Park and the new Paddock pool had very little crowds!  Loved our SSR Stay!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

disbound09 said:


> We were there last week 6/12-6/19.  Our unit 2510 had old cushions on the sofa and bench.  They were worn out, I turned them to see if they looked any better and they did until someone sat on them.  Unit was clean but looked a bit aged.  I would expect it to be newer feeling.  What exactly did the updates consist of maybe I set my expectations too high.


It was a "soft goods" refurbishment, which means it was limited mostly to new linens, new wall and window coverings, paint on walls, new carpets, and new accessories.  No new appliances and no new furniture (although I think they did replace the small accent chairs).


----------



## MagicalMeg

We were there June 4-13, paddock room 6543.  I thou


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hello everyone.  We will be going "home" in 2 weeks!!!!  I'm wondering about the A/C.  Do we still need to bring instructions to override the motion sensors or have they done away with that?  I have requested the Paddock Pool area.  Thanks!


----------



## happyann79

Hope to be going back to ssr soon!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hello everyone.  We will be going "home" in 2 weeks!!!!  I'm wondering about the A/C.  Do we still need to bring instructions to override the motion sensors or have they done away with that?  I have requested the Paddock Pool area.  Thanks!


Yes, the sensors are still in use.

Disney World uses so many different thermostats in the various resorts that it's hard to keep them straight.  I think this is the one that applies to rooms in the Paddocks...

The thermostat has four buttons:

[On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]

Press the two left buttons at the same time, and hold them for a few seconds.

[On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]

Then, do the same with the On/Off and Down Arrow.

[On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]

The display will briefly show "bP" to indicate the sensor has been bypassed.  You'll need to repeat this every few days.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes, the sensors are still in use.
> 
> Disney World uses so many different thermostats in the various resorts that it's hard to keep them straight.  I think this is the one that applies to rooms in the Paddocks...
> 
> The thermostat has four buttons:
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Press the two left buttons at the same time, and hold them for a few seconds.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Then, do the same with the On/Off and Down Arrow.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> The display will briefly show "bP" to indicate the sensor has been bypassed.  You'll need to repeat this every few days.



Sorry to be dense what does this do? Does it stop the fan coming on in the bathroom when you go in at night?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry to be dense what does this do? Does it stop the fan coming on in the bathroom when you go in at night?


No, it's for the air conditioner.  There's a sensor in the room that turns the air conditioner off when no one is in the room.  Unfortunately, it also turns it off when you're asleep and not moving about.  This code disables the sensor.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> No, it's for the air conditioner.  There's a sensor in the room that turns the air conditioner off when no one is in the room.  Unfortunately, it also turns it off when you're asleep and not moving about.  This code disables the sensor.



Oh I see! Thank you. So this accounts for the pool of sweat I awake in confused every morning. I thought a CM sneaked into the room each night...or my partner turned it off! Maybe I will hold off the divorce papers after all lol..


----------



## jennylyn_b

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes, the sensors are still in use.
> 
> Disney World uses so many different thermostats in the various resorts that it's hard to keep them straight.  I think this is the one that applies to rooms in the Paddocks...
> 
> The thermostat has four buttons:
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Press the two left buttons at the same time, and hold them for a few seconds.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Then, do the same with the On/Off and Down Arrow.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> The display will briefly show "bP" to indicate the sensor has been bypassed.  You'll need to repeat this every few days.



Any chance you know the one for Grandstands?


----------



## Coach81

So.. has the new and improved Spa opened up yet?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Coach81 said:


> So.. has the new and improved Spa opened up yet?


Spa was still closed as of last Friday 6/21/13.  And the gym was still the one temporarily set-up with limited space and machines!


----------



## jennylyn_b

Coach81 said:


> So.. has the new and improved Spa opened up yet?



I believe they started taking reservations at the spa for July 25th so it should be open by then!


----------



## Murron

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes, the sensors are still in use.
> 
> Disney World uses so many different thermostats in the various resorts that it's hard to keep them straight.  I think this is the one that applies to rooms in the Paddocks...
> 
> The thermostat has four buttons:
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Press the two left buttons at the same time, and hold them for a few seconds.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> Then, do the same with the On/Off and Down Arrow.
> 
> [On/Off] [Auto/Fan] [ v ] [ ^ ]
> 
> The display will briefly show "bP" to indicate the sensor has been bypassed.  You'll need to repeat this every few days.




Thank you !!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Anybody know what timeframe online checkin is these days and the request types you can have for SSR? Can you request the block for example? Or better by phone?


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Anybody know what timeframe online checkin is these days and the request types you can have for SSR? Can you request the block for example? Or better by phone?



I put my requests in when I make my reservation on the phone. Online check in is 60 days out now


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> I put my requests in when I make my reservation on the phone. Online check in is 60 days out now



Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## meggiebeth

Where can I get hold of the Senses Spa at SSR menu? I need to know how much the treatments are... and what treatments are available- so I can book it ASAP!

Will the menu be the same as the GF Senses? The prices must be somewhere, because they are now taking bookings for the SSR Senses. I can't imagine people would book without knowing the prices of treatments, and I really don't want to call to enquire.


----------



## franandaj

meggiebeth said:


> Where can I get hold of the Senses Spa at SSR menu? I need to know how much the treatments are... and what treatments are available- so I can book it ASAP!
> 
> Will the menu be the same as the GF Senses? The prices must be somewhere, because they are now taking bookings for the SSR Senses. I can't imagine people would book without knowing the prices of treatments, and I really don't want to call to enquire.



Please post a link here! The Niki Bryan spa had a service that almost no other spa did that I used to love. I wonder if they still offer it under new management.


----------



## MinnieTink

Do they have towels available at all the pools? Or should I plan on packing a few beach towels?

Thanks


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MinnieTink said:


> Do they have towels available at all the pools? Or should I plan on packing a few beach towels?
> 
> Thanks



Hi. They have plenty of towels by all pools so save the luggage space for something else! Enjoy! Lovely resort


----------



## imabeimabe

Hi Everyone, I booked a quick 2 day vacation just so I could go to Epcot for a day and attend CP. I booked thru a broker as I am not a DVC owner (I can only dream) is there anyway for me to request a location other than having the broker contact the member? Could I just request when I arrive? If not I'll just take the luck of the draw as I really don't want to bother anyone. I should have asked initially but I didn't know anything about the resort really until I found this thread.


----------



## disbound09

MinnieTink said:


> Do they have towels available at all the pools? Or should I plan on packing a few beach towels?
> 
> Thanks



If you go to the water parks you must rent them for 2.00 each.  Free at the resort.  Have fun!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

imabeimabe said:


> is there anyway for me to request a location other than having the broker contact the member? Could I just request when I arrive?


 The broker/owner who books the reservation has to make the request.  You can try at check-in, unfortunately the rooms are pre-assigned and if the resort is at capacity they won't be able to make any changes!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

MinnieTink said:


> Do they have towels available at all the pools? Or should I plan on packing a few beach towels? Thanks



They have free towels by the pool, however if you're going to go to the water parks they are not free!  When we plan waterpark days I bring a few beach towels because I don't want to be held up when I arrive renting towels and having to return them later!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

imabeimabe said:


> Hi Everyone, I booked a quick 2 day vacation just so I could go to Epcot for a day and attend CP. I booked thru a broker as I am not a DVC owner (I can only dream) is there anyway for me to request a location other than having the broker contact the member? Could I just request when I arrive? If not I'll just take the luck of the draw as I really don't want to bother anyone. I should have asked initially but I didn't know anything about the resort really until I found this thread.


You can contact the member to add your request to the reservation.  You can also add your reservation to My Disney Experience, and enter your preferences during online check-in.  Or, you can wait and ask at check-in when you arrive.  SSR is a large resort, so they should have some flexibility in finding you a room in the section you request, so long as you aren't arriving too late in the day.  Rooms are pre-assigned in advance, but they will work with you to make a change if you ask, and if they have what you want available.


----------



## DisneyHeather

So my trip that was just my 2 year old and I has now turned into a trip with my whole family (moms and siblings) and now there are 9 of us going.  We have a 2 bedroom at SSR for 11 days in December and are so excited 

I've requested Grandstand as I decided being the first bus stop would be nice with 9 of us and a stroller.  It's our first stay at SSR and we're looking forward to exploring it.  I just wanted to share.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I am going to call MS on Monday and request to be placed in the Paddock area.  Just wondering how everyone feels about this area?  I know there is the new renovated pool, but other than that, I wanted to get some input on it especially the bus situation from there.  The last time we stayed at SSR, we stayed in Congress Park.  We really liked this area (had a gorgeous view of DTD), but it seemed like it took forever for us to get back home from the parks.  Is there any other areas that fellow SSR owners like better?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PoohsFan1 said:


> I am going to call MS on Monday and request to be placed in the Paddock area.  Just wondering how everyone feels about this area?  I know there is the new renovated pool, but other than that, I wanted to get some input on it especially the bus situation from there.  The last time we stayed at SSR, we stayed in Congress Park.  We really liked this area (had a gorgeous view of DTD), but it seemed like it took forever for us to get back home from the parks.  Is there any other areas that fellow SSR owners like better?  Thanks for your help.



Hi. We like the Paddock area the pool is really nice. It has a refillable drinks station, a grill to get quick snacks and a laundry. The bus stop is right by the pool. It was the second pick up from memory and we found the bus schedule very good. These days we prefer the Grandstand but that's due to my disability and wanting to be first on bus route. Also the pool at Grandstand is quieter and the slope up to the carriage house is less inclined as you approach from the back. I have a ground floor room near the bus stop so really works for us. But if I was able bodied I would be happy with either. Enjoy!


----------



## Lucys dad

Just booked 3 weeks in May 2014, first time at SSR !! Its actually our first time at any of the DVC resorts so despite the wealth of information on here I have a few queries. 

As non DVC members will we get mousekeeping every day as we do in the WDW Hotels ? Also, my daughter will be sleeping on the fold down couch/bed. I take it when the maid comes she just makes it back up to a couch and we effectively fold out the bed again each night or does it stay as a bed for the whole 3 weeks ?

Also, we don't hire a car so I was guessing the best building to request would be The Springs or Maybe the Grandstand ? We prefer higher floors as well. Are all the buildings 3 storey ?

Sorry for all the queries but quite excited now that we have booked. Any help is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucys dad said:


> Just booked 3 weeks in May 2014, first time at SSR !! Its actually our first time at any of the DVC resorts so despite the wealth of information on here I have a few queries.
> 
> As non DVC members will we get mousekeeping every day as we do in the WDW Hotels ? Also, my daughter will be sleeping on the fold down couch/bed. I take it when the maid comes she just makes it back up to a couch and we effectively fold out the bed again each night or does it stay as a bed for the whole 3 weeks ?
> 
> Also, we don't hire a car so I was guessing the best building to request would be The Springs or Maybe the Grandstand ? We prefer higher floors as well. Are all the buildings 3 storey ?
> 
> Sorry for all the queries but quite excited now that we have booked. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



Oh congrats! You will love SSR! Yes you should get mousekeeping each day. Just tell mousekeeping you want to keep the bed down if that's what you want. Just tell them your preference they are very accommodating! Without a car I would go for Congress Park so you can walk to Downtown Disney in the evening. Depending on how old your daughter is? That's a nice option as there are places to eat like Rain Forest Cafe without having to get to bus. Also from Downtown Disney you can get a resort bus to any other disney resort. Lots of lovely food choices there! To add to the parks. Consider also The Paddocks it has a lovely pool for your darling daughter and a bar that serves food and a drink station to fill your mugs. I do think yes all buildings are 3 storey from memory. Hope this helps! 3 weeks lush!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. We like the Paddock area the pool is really nice. It has a refillable drinks station, a grill to get quick snacks and a laundry. The bus stop is right by the pool. It was the second pick up from memory and we found the bus schedule very good. These days we prefer the Grandstand but that's due to my disability and wanting to be first on bus route. Also the pool at Grandstand is quieter and the slope up to the carriage house is less inclined as you approach from the back. I have a ground floor room near the bus stop so really works for us. But if I was able bodied I would be happy with either. Enjoy!



Thank you for your input.  I was also looking into the Grandstand area as well, mainly because of it being the first stop on the buses, and that would be really nice after a long day at the parks .  One other question, we will be using the reusable mugs during our stay, I was wondering are the only 2 places to get them refilled is at the Paddock pool and at Artist Palette?  Is there any other place(s) that have the refill stations?  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you for your input.  I was also looking into the Grandstand area as well, mainly because of it being the first stop on the buses, and that would be really nice after a long day at the parks .  One other question, we will be using the reusable mugs during our stay, I was wondering are the only 2 places to get them refilled is at the Paddock pool and at Artist Palette?  Is there any other place(s) that have the refill stations?  Thanks again for the help.



No problem glad to help  You can also fill them at The Grandstand pool another reason why that block works for us! Yes totally re after a long day at the parks  anything else just ask! We have been to SSR numerous times!


----------



## Lucys dad

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh congrats! You will love SSR! Yes you should get mousekeeping each day. Just tell mousekeeping you want to keep the bed down if that's what you want. Just tell them your preference they are very accommodating! Without a car I would go for Congress Park so you can walk to Downtown Disney in the evening. Depending on how old your daughter is? That's a nice option as there are places to eat like Rain Forest Cafe without having to get to bus. Also from Downtown Disney you can get a resort bus to any other disney resort. Lots of lovely food choices there! To add to the parks. Consider also The Paddocks it has a lovely pool for your darling daughter and a bar that serves food and a drink station to fill your mugs. I do think yes all buildings are 3 storey from memory. Hope this helps! 3 weeks lush!



Thanks very much. Guess I'm just a bit nervous staying in a studio villa at a DVC resort as we normally stay at the Deluxe Hotels. The more I read of it the more appealing it looks. Probably request the Springs to be honest but I have to say Congress Park and The Paddocks both look appealing as well. I'm always the first up and tend to take a walk to get the morning coffee and breakfast for the family. What's the worst case scenario walking time from Congress Park to get coffee and breakfast ? I'm not one that would be fussed about a short walk, as long as the food and coffee wont get cold on the return journey  The walk to Downtown is going to be a massive plus for us. We never make enough use of the area, I tend to find the buses from the hotels to Downtown area are the longest and most frustrating which means we tend to limit our visits. Walking or the boat will be brilliant, especially as we are there for 3 weeks.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucys dad said:


> Thanks very much. Guess I'm just a bit nervous staying in a studio villa at a DVC resort as we normally stay at the Deluxe Hotels. The more I read of it the more appealing it looks. Probably request the Springs to be honest but I have to say Congress Park and The Paddocks both look appealing as well. I'm always the first up and tend to take a walk to get the morning coffee and breakfast for the family. What's the worst case scenario walking time from Congress Park to get coffee and breakfast ? I'm not one that would be fussed about a short walk, as long as the food and coffee wont get cold on the return journey  The walk to Downtown is going to be a massive plus for us. We never make enough use of the area, I tend to find the buses from the hotels to Downtown area are the longest and most frustrating which means we tend to limit our visits. Walking or the boat will be brilliant, especially as we are there for 3 weeks.



Hi. Yes we were nervous too. But would never go back now. We are from England I see you are from Scotland? We tend to stay 2 weeks so we bring 1 weeks clothes and just wash and dry them! It's great. We have enjoyed all the blocks we stayed in expect Carousel. The Springs is great for getting to the Artist Point in the morning for coffee. It's quite a walk from Congress Park. Worst case could be 20 mins I would say. that gets old soon! Fine from Grandstand I do it easily with a rollator! ( walking frame on wheels ) . Probably best from Springs though but they do serve coffee from Paddock pool also. But we like going to the main food court Artist Point. I think your best options are Grandstand or Springs then. Good luck!


----------



## Countryrunner262

We just booked our first stay at SSR as DVC owners!  We will be there in April of 2014. We requested a 2 bedroom in the Grandstand area. We are so excited!!!


----------



## Lucys dad

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. Yes we were nervous too. But would never go back now. We are from England I see you are from Scotland? We tend to stay 2 weeks so we bring 1 weeks clothes and just wash and dry them! It's great. We have enjoyed all the blocks we stayed in expect Carousel. The Springs is great for getting to the Artist Point in the morning for coffee. It's quite a walk from Congress Park. Worst case could be 20 mins I would say. that gets old soon! Fine from Grandstand I do it easily with a rollator! ( walking frame on wheels ) . Probably best from Springs though but they do serve coffee from Paddock pool also. But we like going to the main food court Artist Point. I think your best options are Grandstand or Springs then. Good luck!



Thanks again, I have now requested The Springs section but will phone them direct nearer the time. I am always take complaints of walking long distances with a pinch of salt as its very subjective. That said, a potential 20 minute walk from Congress Park for a morning coffee is stretching it even for me.


Yes, we are up in Scotland and usually go for 2 weeks as well but managed 3 this time. Its one of the reasons we are trying SSR. I was looking at our favourite resort of WL but the current offer had 3 weeks SSR for the same price as 2 weeks WL, both including the 'free' dining. An extra week was a no brainer. Just need to get the flights sorted and then get through the next 11 months.


----------



## csharpwv

Lucys dad said:


> Just booked 3 weeks in May 2014, first time at SSR !! Its actually our first time at any of the DVC resorts so despite the wealth of information on here I have a few queries.
> 
> As non DVC members will we get mousekeeping every day as we do in the WDW Hotels ? Also, my daughter will be sleeping on the fold down couch/bed. I take it when the maid comes she just makes it back up to a couch and we effectively fold out the bed again each night or does it stay as a bed for the whole 3 weeks ?
> 
> Also, we don't hire a car so I was guessing the best building to request would be The Springs or Maybe the Grandstand ? We prefer higher floors as well. Are all the buildings 3 storey ?
> 
> Sorry for all the queries but quite excited now that we have booked. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



You will find that you will want to have the bed converted back to a sofa each day. There isn't much floor space at all with the sofa folded out. 

You will also find that the sofa bed isn't the most comfortable in the world - the mattress on them is very thin. Don't get me wrong, they aren't horrible - but they aren't amazing either.

I believe all of the buildings at SSR are 4 stories tall - some may be three, but I know many are 4. I know the building that I stayed in week before last was 4. The elevators are central on the front of the building.

If you are not a DVC member, and didn't rent points from a member, yes, you will receive housekeeping every day!

You will find that there are members that love every different section of the resort for their own reasons - and you will find that each section has its own conveniences.

Saratoga Springs is a beautiful resort, the grounds are so picturesque! The fountains add such a stately feel, and the colorful buildings are so whimsical!

With a three week stay, I am certain that you will discover every corner of the resort and have a lot to share with us after your stay!


----------



## dreamlinda

Lucys dad said:


> Just booked 3 weeks in May 2014, first time at SSR !! Its actually our first time at any of the DVC resorts so despite the wealth of information on here I have a few queries.
> 
> As non DVC members will we get mousekeeping every day as we do in the WDW Hotels ? Also, my daughter will be sleeping on the fold down couch/bed. I take it when the maid comes she just makes it back up to a couch and we effectively fold out the bed again each night or does it stay as a bed for the whole 3 weeks ?
> 
> Also, we don't hire a car so I was guessing the best building to request would be The Springs or Maybe the Grandstand ? We prefer higher floors as well. Are all the buildings 3 storey ?
> 
> Sorry for all the queries but quite excited now that we have booked. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



Just a thought for you.  Our friends did an extended stay in a studio, and for their daughter they purchased a child sized airbed rather than using the fold out couch.  I believe they ordered it from Walmart and had it delivered directly to the resort.  It was a Disney Princess mattress, and they also purchased a matching princess sleeping bag.  Their daughter loved it, and part of the fun was where to put the bed during the day.  Seems it "hid" just about everywhere from the bathtub to the balcony.  Not sure how old your daughter is, but she might enjoy this option.


----------



## Suzanne74

dreamlinda said:


> Just a thought for you.  Our friends did an extended stay in a studio, and for their daughter they purchased a child sized airbed rather than using the fold out couch.  I believe they ordered it from Walmart and had it delivered directly to the resort.  It was a Disney Princess mattress, and they also purchased a matching princess sleeping bag.  Their daughter loved it, and part of the fun was where to put the bed during the day.  Seems it "hid" just about everywhere from the bathtub to the balcony.  Not sure how old your daughter is, but she might enjoy this option.



That is the cutest idea. Thanks for sharing 

How hard is the bed to get in and out?  We don't have mousekeeping for the week.


----------



## carmie3377

Suzanne74 said:


> That is the cutest idea. Thanks for sharing
> 
> How hard is the bed to get in and out?  We don't have mousekeeping for the week.



We just got back from 5 nights in a studio. We kept the bed made up cause the only time we were in the room was at night or to rest mid day. The biggest pain was getting the sheets to stay on. There was no fitted sheet (only two flat sheets). The sheets couldn't tuck well but we did our best. The girls (DD and her BFF) slept well though and didn't complain about the "bed".

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucys dad said:


> Thanks again, I have now requested The Springs section but will phone them direct nearer the time. I am always take complaints of walking long distances with a pinch of salt as its very subjective. That said, a potential 20 minute walk from Congress Park for a morning coffee is stretching it even for me.
> 
> Yes, we are up in Scotland and usually go for 2 weeks as well but managed 3 this time. Its one of the reasons we are trying SSR. I was looking at our favourite resort of WL but the current offer had 3 weeks SSR for the same price as 2 weeks WL, both including the 'free' dining. An extra week was a no brainer. Just need to get the flights sorted and then get through the next 11 months.



Great! Good luck. How lovely 3 weeks. WL is a lovely resort too. And AK. Have you considered buying DVC or renting from a member?  If you come every year enjoying the DVC resorts might be worth the investment. We never regretted it. We buy an annual pass as you get a DVD discount and time our stays so we get two holidays out of it. The following year we just come 2 weeks earlier. Saves a fortune! I bet a lot of folks on the Disboards do that. We just got 3 trips out of the discounted PAP. But that was pure greed lol.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Just saw in another post that construction is about to begin on the new bridge that will connect SSR with Downtown Disney as part of the Disney Springs makeover.  The walking path between SSR and the Downtown Disney Marketplace will close on July 18th, and will remain closed until the bridge construction is complete.  No date was announced on when the path will re-open.

You can see the location of the planned bridge on this drawing.  When complete, it will make the walk to DTD even shorter (and much more picturesque), as you wont have to walk all the way up to the street to cross the water.






Those staying at SSR this summer who requested Congress Park based on the walk to DTD may want to re-think the section they've requested.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Just saw in another post that construction is about to begin on the new bridge that will connect SSR with Downtown Disney as part of the Disney Springs makeover.  The walking path between SSR and the Downtown Disney Marketplace will close on July 18th, and will remain closed until the bridge construction is complete.  No date was announced on when the path will re-open.
> 
> You can see the location of the planned bridge on this drawing.  When complete, it will make the walk to DTD even shorter (and much more picturesque), as you won&#146;t have to walk all the way up to the street to cross the water.
> 
> Those staying at SSR this summer who requested Congress Park based on the walk to DTD may want to re-think the section they've requested.



Oh thanks for the info did not realise!


----------



## Suzanne74

So the boat is the only option?


----------



## js

I LOVE our SSR points.  We purchased there looking ahead and knowing my kids would be getting bigger and eventually, at night, like to go to DDT for something to do to keep them occupied.  Our next stay they will be 16 and almost 21 and I'm so glad we are so close to DDT.  We get to go to the movies, have a variety of places to eat and entertainment. I am actually usually surprised it is not a DVC Resort that is more in demand. I've stayed at BLT, BWV, BC, AK and of course SSR and love SSR location more than any others.  Maybe we should just keep it our little secret!


----------



## carmie3377

I wonder how much this will impact the buses at SSR?  With a bunch of new parking, makes me wonder how many staying offsite will park, walk to SSR, then catch the bus to the park of their choice.  I know it has been done and last week, overheard a girl telling her friend on the phone about how to park at DTD.  I really hope they implement something to stop this from happening with all the parking. People shopping, dining, bowling, ect should be able to park for free but not those trying to get around paying for theme park parking. Frustrating to drive around forever trying to find a spot and it will be frustrating for those at SSR having to deal with excess people riding buses.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

carmie3377 said:


> I wonder how much this will impact the buses at SSR?  With a bunch of new parking, makes me wonder how many staying offsite will park, walk to SSR, then catch the bus to the park of their choice.  I know it has been done and last week, overheard a girl telling her friend on the phone about how to park at DTD.  I really hope they implement something to stop this from happening with all the parking. People shopping, dining, bowling, ect should be able to park for free but not those trying to get around paying for theme park parking. Frustrating to drive around forever trying to find a spot and it will be frustrating for those at SSR having to deal with excess people riding buses.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes same thought ourselves. Maybe with the bracelets they might put some swipe device on the buses to make sure guests are staying onsite?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Suzanne74 said:


> So the boat is the only option?


Or the bus.  There's also a path behind the Carriage House that will take you into the West Side near Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Suzanne74

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Or the bus.  There's also a path behind the Carriage House that will take you into the West Side near Cirque du Soleil.



Thank you. It will be our first time at SSR in a month and we are going to Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## luv2sleep

My 6 year old son and I are staying here Jan 1-4 before a cruise. We won't have a car and will be visiting HS and Epcot. Maybe MK. Can anyone tell me how long I can expect the buses to run to and from those parks at night? I've been looking at pictures of this resort. Looks so peaceful! Looking forward to it.


----------



## MarkF0wle

Have just booked 3 weeks at SSR with the Free Dining offer they have on this side of the pond. Staying May 1st through May 22nd.

We have visited SSR before but never stayed there looking forward to staying there, hoping not to get stuck in Carousel.


----------



## jennylyn_b

MarkF0wle said:


> Have just booked 3 weeks at SSR with the Free Dining offer they have on this side of the pond. Staying May 1st through May 22nd.
> 
> We have visited SSR before but never stayed there looking forward to staying there, hoping not to get stuck in Carousel.



We will be there May 5-13! Have a great trip!


----------



## MarkF0wle

jennylyn_b said:


> We will be there May 5-13! Have a great trip!



Thanks. You too.


----------



## goofy4tink

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes same thought ourselves. Maybe with the bracelets they might put some swipe device on the buses to make sure guests are staying onsite?


The buses are available to anyone to use...not just those staying onsite. Disney has no issue with someone that has driven to WDW, from an offsite hotel, and then taking buses, monorails, boats to wherever they want. I have to say that when I've stayed at SSR, I have never noticed any huge number of people hopping on at Congress Park...at least no more than at any other stop along the way. I really don't think all that many people are actually parking at DTD and heading over to SSR to get to the parks.



Suzanne74 said:


> Thank you. It will be our first time at SSR in a month and we are going to Cirque du Soleil.


I'm doing the same thing in Dec!! My ds and his wife are heading over from Tampa to spend the day with me. We'll hang at SSR, and then head over to Cirque that night!! Really looking forward to a  non-park day!!!



luv2sleep said:


> My 6 year old son and I are staying here Jan 1-4 before a cruise. We won't have a car and will be visiting HS and Epcot. Maybe MK. Can anyone tell me how long I can expect the buses to run to and from those parks at night? I've been looking at pictures of this resort. Looks so peaceful! Looking forward to it.


The buses run about every 20 mins, between resorts and parks. They tend to run more frequently at park opening and closing though. They do start running by 6:30am every morning but not as frequently as the buses running an hour before park opening. At night, they run fairly often as well. There will be lines of guests trying to get on a bus at park closing, but it's the same with every resort!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

luv2sleep said:


> My 6 year old son and I are staying here Jan 1-4 before a cruise. We won't have a car and will be visiting HS and Epcot. Maybe MK. Can anyone tell me how long I can expect the buses to run to and from those parks at night? I've been looking at pictures of this resort. Looks so peaceful! Looking forward to it.


The Walt Disney World web site specifies that buses officially run from resort to parks from one hour before the park opens until one hour after the park closes.  However, the reality is that you can get there ealier than one hour before opening and you won't be left stranded if you show up at the bus stop 61 minutes after closing time.

In the mornings, there are special buses that take guests to character meals, many of which are at restaurants in the parks.  Reservations are available at these restaurants before the parks open, and the buses run plenty early enough to get you there in time.  (Very early reservations at a different resort may require some special transportation planning.  Every park has at least one pre-opening character breakfast, so it is possible to go to a park, then hop a second bus to your destination resort.  A taxi is a much less stressful way to do this, however, and is well worth the money.)

In the evening, Disney transportation will continue to take guests back to their resort until the park has been emptied out.


----------



## luv2sleep

How long is the bus ride within SSR?

And thanks for the great info!


----------



## Joan1

just saw on the refurbishment list that the Grandstand pool is on it. Will be closed Aug 25-Sep 14


----------



## goofy4tink

luv2sleep said:


> How long is the bus ride within SSR?
> 
> And thanks for the great info!



I stayed in the Grandstand section....first bus stop. It took about 15+ mins before we left the SSR property. One of the things I didn't like about being in Grandstand!!
SO, it depends on which area you are staying in.


----------



## luv2sleep

goofy4tink said:


> I stayed in the Grandstand section....first bus stop. It took about 15+ mins before we left the SSR property. One of the things I didn't like about being in Grandstand!!
> SO, it depends on which area you are staying in.



Ok that's not bad considering that the bus just then goes to whatever park you are interested and makes no other stops after it leaves SSR.


----------



## goofy4tink

luv2sleep said:


> Ok that's not bad considering that the bus just then goes to whatever park you are interested and makes no other stops after it leaves SSR.



The funny thing is that those staying at BWV say that the buses are bad there because they share with other resorts along the route. But in reality? The stops at those other resorts don't add much more time! It's almost the same thing as stopping at other stops within the same resort!!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

goofy4tink said:


> I stayed in the Grandstand section....first bus stop. It took about 15+ mins before we left the SSR property. One of the things I didn't like about being in Grandstand!!
> SO, it depends on which area you are staying in.


Don't forget that you were also the first one off the bus on the return trip.  It all evens out in the end.  You either spend the 15 minutes riding through the resort on your way to the park, or you spend it on the way back from the park that night.  Everyone has the same amount of time on the bus when you consider the round trip.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

THEY CLOSED MY PRIVATE WALKWAY TO DTD ??? 

ok back to the talk of bus waits and rides .....


----------



## goofy4tink

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Don't forget that you were also the first one off the bus on the return trip.  It all evens out in the end.  You either spend the 15 minutes riding through the resort on your way to the park, or you spend it on the way back from the park that night.  Everyone has the same amount of time of the bus when you consider the round trip.



Absolutely! Last Dec when I got 'stuck' in SSR since I didn't book BWV at my 11 mo window, I wasn't too happy about it. Now, when I got there, I had some really terrific service. I was given a studio in the Grandstand section since my one request was close to a bus stop. Fine. Because I had to be somewhere for an ADR, I didn't take the time to find my studio right then..at 12:30. It was ready but I figured how hard would it be to find it. So, when I got back to SSR around 7pm, I hopped off the bus at Grandstand...went to my door (found it quickly) and tried to open it. Nope! The room key didn't work. Well...you should have seen me, wandering around, trying to figure out how to get to the front desk area from Grandstand!!! It was really scary!! 
So, I got on a bus, figuring it would eventually get to where I wanted to go. I got off at Springs but still couldn't find where I wanted to go. I just wasn't calm enough to just stop and think. Finally made my way to where I needed to be. I finally found the main bldg, and got a new key. Yep, the old one was indeed bad. When I asked the CM to give me a map, with  the way back to Grandstand highlighted, she told me she would do me one better. Sent me out to valet. they put me into a golf cart and took me there!!!! Too funny. And the CM driving walked to my studio with me to make sure the key worked!!!
Add to that the fact that when I had checked in, and they told me the room was ready, I said I didn't have time to go there since I had a 1:30 ADR at Epcot. The CM made a call and had me go with another CM. He put me in a van and off we went. He dropped me at BCV! I actually made it to my ADR with  15 mins to spare!!

Sadly, my studio was in need of refurbishment!! Hopefully, my stay in Dec will have me in a nicer room. But I am looking forward to spending more time in this beautiful resort...just kicking back for a day or two with my ds and his wife.


----------



## txcpamom

Hello all, I would love to join you! We (myself, DH, DS(9), and DD(7), had a surprise trip booked and half paid for for October, and then out of the clear blue, a friend (who I didn't even realize had a SSR dvc) called and asked if there was any way we could use some points she had that were about to expire. She had no idea we already had a trip planned. Of course we said we would love them, and would be thrilled with anywhere we could stay. She called back yesterday and got us a two-bedroom villa at SSR!!! We have only stayed at WDW once, and never dvc, so we are all feeling so very excited and blessed! And to just be given a room like that! So I will now be spending the next 3 1/2 months learning everything there is to know about this beautiful resort, starting with this 200 page thread. Fun, fun!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

goofy4tink said:


> Absolutely! Last Dec when I got 'stuck' in SSR since I didn't book BWV at my 11 mo window, I wasn't too happy about it. Now, when I got there, I had some really terrific service. I was given a studio in the Grandstand section since my one request was close to a bus stop. Fine. Because I had to be somewhere for an ADR, I didn't take the time to find my studio right then..at 12:30. It was ready but I figured how hard would it be to find it. So, when I got back to SSR around 7pm, I hopped off the bus at Grandstand...went to my door (found it quickly) and tried to open it. Nope! The room key didn't work. Well...you should have seen me, wandering around, trying to figure out how to get to the front desk area from Grandstand!!! It was really scary!!
> So, I got on a bus, figuring it would eventually get to where I wanted to go. I got off at Springs but still couldn't find where I wanted to go. I just wasn't calm enough to just stop and think. Finally made my way to where I needed to be. I finally found the main bldg, and got a new key. Yep, the old one was indeed bad. When I asked the CM to give me a map, with  the way back to Grandstand highlighted, she told me she would do me one better. Sent me out to valet. they put me into a golf cart and took me there!!!! Too funny. And the CM driving walked to my studio with me to make sure the key worked!!!
> Add to that the fact that when I had checked in, and they told me the room was ready, I said I didn't have time to go there since I had a 1:30 ADR at Epcot. The CM made a call and had me go with another CM. He put me in a van and off we went. He dropped me at BCV! I actually made it to my ADR with  15 mins to spare!!
> 
> Sadly, my studio was in need of refurbishment!! Hopefully, my stay in Dec will have me in a nicer room. But I am looking forward to spending more time in this beautiful resort...just kicking back for a day or two with my ds and his wife.



That's great to know! I love those little golf carts! I am disabled and they always 'golf me' to my room! I hope we get a nicer room this sep too. Like you that was the only thing now letting the resort down. After AK the room was very tired.


----------



## Lucys dad

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That's great to know! I love those little golf carts! I am disabled and they always 'golf me' to my room! I hope we get a nicer room this sep too. Like you that was the only thing now letting the resort down. After AK the room was very tired.



That's a bit disappointing to hear about the rooms. Are all the rooms/buildings quite dated and in need of a refurb ? Any plans for a refurb. Going for 3 weeks and would not been keen on being stuck for that long in a drab looking room


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucys dad said:


> That's a bit disappointing to hear about the rooms. Are all the rooms/buildings quite dated and in need of a refurb ? Any plans for a refurb. Going for 3 weeks and would not been keen on being stuck for that long in a drab looking room



I think we were really unlucky as they have refurb the whole resort now I think about 90% complete. I think because we asked for The Grandstand and in an accessible room. I think it's complete now. Just ask for a refurbed room. We are going too! They are so helpful. Soon as we realised we said to reception and they offered to move us but we were settled by then. But we will from the start this time.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Lucys dad said:


> That's a bit disappointing to hear about the rooms. Are all the rooms/buildings quite dated and in need of a refurb ? Any plans for a refurb. Going for 3 weeks and would not been keen on being stuck for that long in a drab looking room



Don't worry most of the room have been refurbed. And they are beautiful IMO. Just ask at the desk when you check in!


----------



## goofy4tink

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I think we were really unlucky as they have refurb the whole resort now I think about 90% complete. I think because we asked for The Grandstand and in an accessible room. I think it's complete now. Just ask for a refurbed room. We are going too! They are so helpful. Soon as we realised we said to reception and they offered to move us but we were settled by then. But we will from the start this time.



That must have been my issue as well!! My studio was handicap accessible as well and in Grandstand!! I'm hoping that all the villas will be done by the time I get there in Dec!! My issues?  The grids on the slider were broken, and made it very hard to open and close the slider itself. The drapes were really kind of dirty!  And the kitchenette area was just plain tired looking.  The bathroom was okay but again, tired and almost dingy. It was clean though!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

goofy4tink said:


> That must have been my issue as well!! My studio was handicap accessible as well and in Grandstand!! I'm hoping that all the villas will be done by the time I get there in Dec!! My issues?  The grids on the slider were broken, and made it very hard to open and close the slider itself. The drapes were really kind of dirty!  And the kitchenette area was just plain tired looking.  The bathroom was okay but again, tired and almost dingy. It was clean though!!



Yes same here maybe we had the same room! It was so great on the ground floor , near such a great quiet pool with bar ( although I struggled to figure out opening times and when and if the soft serve they kept advertising would ever appear ) , and right next to bus stop! First pick up and drop up great! We were room 8122. How do I know? I record all the room numbers we have lol. Sad but true!


----------



## RachelTori

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Yes same here maybe we had the same room! It was so great on the ground floor , near such a great quiet pool with bar ( although I struggled to figure out opening times and when and if the soft serve they kept advertising would ever appear ) , and right next to bus stop! First pick up and drop up great! We were room 8122. How do I know? I record all the room numbers we have lol. *Sad but true!*



Not "sad" at all!  I have been doing the same thing for years!  My list has the dates, resort, room #, view, and other important details!!  A "*" indicates it was a room I would love to have again!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

RachelTori said:


> Not "sad" at all!  I have been doing the same thing for years!  My list has the dates, resort, room #, view, and other important details!!  A "*" indicates it was a room I would love to have again!!!



Oh thank goodness same here! I even have them for DCL staterooms lol. I saw somebody taking a photo of the room number outside the door of SSR room las year. I looked at them and they said 'for the scrapbook' I thought darn wish I had done that! So DW said no problem just go around SSR on your scooter and take pictures of all our old rooms. You have the numbers! Then the same when we go to AKV etc...


----------



## RachelTori

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh thank goodness same here! I even have them for DCL staterooms lol. I saw somebody taking a photo of the room number outside the door of SSR room las year. I looked at them and they said 'for the scrapbook' I thought darn wish I had done that! So DW said no problem just go around SSR on your scooter and take pictures of all our old rooms. You have the numbers! Then the same when we go to AKV etc...



That's a great idea!  

I do always take pics of the room number; then pics of the room when I first enter -- but I quit scrapbooking so all those pics are just sitting in a photobucket account!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

RachelTori said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> I do always take pics of the room number; then pics of the room when I first enter -- but I quit scrapbooking so all those pics are just sitting in a photobucket account!



Scrapbooking such fun!  I like photobucket also


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh thank goodness same here! I even have them for DCL staterooms lol. I saw somebody taking a photo of the room number outside the door of SSR room las year. I looked at them and they said 'for the scrapbook' I thought darn wish I had done that! So DW said no problem just go around SSR on your scooter and take pictures of all our old rooms. You have the numbers! Then the same when we go to AKV etc...



We take a picture of our door in case we forget the number or are too tired to think or if we have too many bar stops lol well the bar stops before the child were more than now but still just in case! Lol


----------



## Disney_Mama

Booked yesterday.  Just 17 more days.  Me and DH for a week at SSR.  Just relaxing at the pool and maybe a visit to Epcot.  Have never gone in July before.  I know it will be crazy busy.  I have made a few ADR's for dinner and am really surprised that I got any.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Disney_Mama said:


> Booked yesterday.  Just 17 more days.  Me and DH for a week at SSR.  Just relaxing at the pool and maybe a visit to Epcot.  Have never gone in July before.  I know it will be crazy busy.  I have made a few ADR's for dinner and am really surprised that I got any.



We used to go in July. Heck we got married at the Yacht Club gazebo in July 2009! You will be fine especially with a relaxing trip planned. Have a great time!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> We take a picture of our door in case we forget the number or are too tired to think or if we have too many bar stops lol well the bar stops before the child were more than now but still just in case! Lol



Great idea! I love it! Beats my safetytat I have to put on my arm with my room number written on it with a sharpie at the age of 42 lol. It's my medication...


----------



## Lucys dad

Thanks ( again ) for the replies. I'm not going until May 2014 so the odds of having a tired looking room will be almost zero I guess.

Its useful having a look at the satellite images of the resort on Google maps. Got my head round the lay out and so on.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucys dad said:


> Thanks ( again ) for the replies. I'm not going until May 2014 so the odds of having a tired looking room will be almost zero I guess.
> 
> Its useful having a look at the satellite images of the resort on Google maps. Got my head round the lay out and so on.



We are going end of Sep so if there are any photo's or questions you want me to ask etc let me know! Happy to help!


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Great idea! I love it! Beats my safetytat I have to put on my arm with my room number written on it with a sharpie at the age of 42 lol. It's my medication...



Yeah I blame it on Mommy brain lol


----------



## Conan the Librarian

We also just booked our 2 weeks at SSR for May.  Popular time!  (Though we may end up switching over to OKW...not sure yet)

Anyway, when we were there a few weeks ago we had a chat with the guys surveying out the area for the new bridge.  We were speculating (hoping?) that the bridge would be have a lock for a room key for the folks at SSR only, but, just idle speculating only.

Can't complain too much about folks using the SSR bus to get to DTD.  We use other resort buses frequently.  That is the advantage of Congress Park.  You want to eat at Sanaa?  Just pop on the AKL bus, then, take the DTD bus back to your room.  We love the walk.

I just wish the folks taking the SSR bus to get to DTD would do a little research and find out where they want to go before trying to do it.  Seems like every bus ride we have to give someone directions to get to get to DTD.


----------



## carmie3377

Conan the Librarian said:


> Can't complain too much about folks using the SSR bus to get to DTD.  We use other resort buses frequently.  That is the advantage of Congress Park.  You want to eat at Sanaa?  Just pop on the AKL bus, then, take the DTD bus back to your room.  We love the walk.
> .



I completely get this. I mean how else are you supposed to get around WDW w/out a car? We do this when we don't have a car.  I'm sure that that type of situation is expected and built into their bus schedules.  They don't  want people renting cars and venturing off site so they are more than happy to shuttle people around Disney property to eat and shop.   What concerns me is those that take advantage of FREE parking at DTD then hop around to the parks.  Those people have cars and just do not want to pay for parking.  That is why Disney doesn't have buses from/ to DTD and the parks. But people find away around it. I've heard people talking about and know it is already done. With the big new parking garage, I'm sure it'll happen a lot more. Just hope it's not too much.  I really don't care about the bus situation at SSR for myself. We probably won't stay there again.  But I do have concern for those staying there.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Doug7856

carmie3377 said:


> ... They don't  want people renting cars and venturing off site so they are more than happy to shuttle people around Disney property to eat and shop...



If Disney wants people to do this, then they should provide buses to/from Downtown Disney to the parks. Using SSR for the hub means that dues are paying for Disney transportation for non SSR owners/guests. My guess is that when the parking garage is built, there is a high probability for parking fees, especially for non Disney resort guests.


----------



## dmwang9

I got back late last night from 6 nights at SSR. My home resort is BWV, but one of my resolutions after my previous trip was to give other DVC resorts a try.

I loved SSR! I forgot to request a particular section and wound up in the Carousel. Given that I wanted easy access to Artist's Palette and the Fitness Center, something closer to the Carriage House would have been nice, but when I asked at check-in about switching, I'd have had to move 3 days into my stay, which I didn't want to do.

As it turned out, being in the Carousel wasn't all that bad. I did get lost the first night trying to walk from the Carriage House back to my room, but I just asked random folks for help until I found someone who knew the property well enough to point me in the right direction. (And yes, I was WAY far away from where I thought I was.) 

The walk from the Carousel to the Carriage House turned out to be something I really enjoyed. The grounds are incredibly relaxing and quiet! I also made use of the bus system to get around inside SSR, and only once did I mess up -- I wound up taking a 45-minute there-and-back trip to MK by mistake when I got on a bus that I thought would take me back to my room but instead was making its last stop before heading to the park. Whoops.... 

Without a doubt, the close proximity to DTD is another huge plus. Staying at BWV, I might make it to DTD once every two WDW trips. This trip, DTD became my go-to place for dinner if I wasn't in a park. I rode the DTD buses the first couple of times, then I discovered the boat system. On my very last day, I found the walking path as well.

Many thanks to everyone on this thread for all the great suggestions and information. I had a fantastic time this trip, and SSR definitely played a huge part in that!

-- Dave


----------



## vicki_c

Thank you Dave for liking my "home". We don't stay there all the time because we really enjoy all the resorts (current fave might be OKW) but I think it's a great resort. They all have their own pluses and minuses.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We just spent 4 nights in a Studio.  We were in Grandstand & loved being close to the quiet pool and the walk to the main building and boat transportation.   No problems with our room.  Never had to wait long for the buses, except once leaving EPCOT where we had to wait 25 minutes.  We enjoyed it more then OKW so for those last minute trips, we will be more happy to pick SSR.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Dis_Yoda said:


> We just spent 4 nights in a Studio.  We were in Grandstand & loved being close to the quiet pool and the walk to the main building and boat transportation.   No problems with our room.  Never had to wait long for the buses, except once leaving EPCOT where we had to wait 25 minutes.  We enjoyed it more then OKW so for those last minute trips, we will be more happy to pick SSR.



Great news! Glad you liked it. Did you have a refurb room may I ask?


----------



## luv2sleep

Where does the DCL bus pick up? Does it stop at each of the 5 locations within the resort?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

luv2sleep said:


> Where does the DCL bus pick up? Does it stop at each of the 5 locations within the resort?



No from my experience it picks up from the carriage house only. But if you leave your luggage outside your room the night before they come and collect it for you and the next you see it it's in your stateroom. Cool. So you just have to muscle your good self's to the carriage house! It picks up where the ME drops off.


----------



## luv2sleep

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> No from my experience it picks up from the carriage house only. But if you leave your luggage outside your room the night before they come and collect it for you and the next you see it it's in your stateroom. Cool. So you just have to muscle your good self's to the carriage house! It picks up where the ME drops off.



Ok thanks for the info! This is our first DCL out of FL. The last 2 were out of Los Angeles. I just have to remember to pack all we need in our carryon the night before.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Okay forgive my confusion but until now this info didn't matter to me so I didn't retain it. 
We are staying at SSR again in Oct/Nov in a studio.  Do all studios have a queen bed and pull out sofa or are there some that have two queen beds? 
We stayed at OKW in May and got a studio with two queen beds which was great for our dd. 
no biggie if she has to sleep on the pullout. She will be three I was just wondering in case I should call and request a studio with two beds in case. Thanks


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

luv2sleep said:


> Ok thanks for the info! This is our first DCL out of FL. The last 2 were out of Los Angeles. I just have to remember to pack all we need in our carryon the night before.



Yes you may not get your luggage till the afternoon sometime 3pm so make sure you pack your bathing suits etc! Don't want to miss put on the aquaduck! Enjoy!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Okay forgive my confusion but until now this info didn't matter to me so I didn't retain it.
> We are staying at SSR again in Oct/Nov in a studio.  Do all studios have a queen bed and pull out sofa or are there some that have two queen beds?
> We stayed at OKW in May and got a studio with two queen beds which was great for our dd.
> no biggie if she has to sleep on the pullout. She will be three I was just wondering in case I should call and request a studio with two beds in case. Thanks



I have never had two queen beds in all our stays at SSR but somebody else might confirm. Always had one double bed ( a queen ? ) and a pull put sofa.


----------



## JD&LYD

The two Q. beds are at OKW. SSR has one Q. and the Sofa. Both are comfy . enjoy..


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

JD&LYD said:


> The two Q. beds are at OKW. SSR has one Q. and the Sofa. Both are comfy . enjoy..



I read on this thread or maybe another some people buy an inflatable bed in walmart for kids as they find it easier. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I read on this thread or maybe another some people buy an inflatable bed in walmart for kids as they find it easier. Don't know if that helps.



Yes we had one and it worked fine but she's too big now. She is very tall and we just ordered we a full size bed for her here at home. The pullout will work just fine I was just checking. Thanks!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Yes we had one and it worked fine but she's too big now. She is very tall and we just ordered we a full size bed for her here at home. The pullout will work just fine I was just checking. Thanks!



That's great hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> That's great hope you have a wonderful time



Thanks! We have 3 SSR contracts. It's our favorite!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Thanks! We have 3 SSR contracts. It's our favorite!



Oh that's great re 3! We have 2. Have to catch up with you!


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh that's great re 3! We have 2. Have to catch up with you!



Lol we aren't done yet by far. We would like to get to the point where we can do a 1 bdrm twice a year for 12-14 nights a trip.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Lol we aren't done yet by far. We would like to get to the point where we can do a 1 bdrm twice a year for 12-14 nights a trip.



My aim is to live there....lol


----------



## jennylyn_b

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> My aim is to live there....lol



Ahhhh wouldn't that be nice? We would love to spend the winter months there during retirement lol


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jennylyn_b said:


> Ahhhh wouldn't that be nice? We would love to spend the winter months there during retirement lol



Exactly!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I will be hearing "Welcome Home" TOMORROW!!!!  We will have all our kids and grandkids together in the World - so excited to share our home resort with them!


----------



## goofy4tink

carmie3377 said:


> I completely get this. I mean how else are you supposed to get around WDW w/out a car? We do this when we don't have a car.  I'm sure that that type of situation is expected and built into their bus schedules.  They don't  want people renting cars and venturing off site so they are more than happy to shuttle people around Disney property to eat and shop.   What concerns me is those that take advantage of FREE parking at DTD then hop around to the parks.  Those people have cars and just do not want to pay for parking.  That is why Disney doesn't have buses from/ to DTD and the parks. But people find away around it. I've heard people talking about and know it is already done. With the big new parking garage, I'm sure it'll happen a lot more. Just hope it's not too much.  I really don't care about the bus situation at SSR for myself. We probably won't stay there again.  But I do have concern for those staying there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


In all reality there just aren't all that many people parking at DTD and hiking over to SSR to take their buses to the parks. They do it once and find out what a hike it is and they don't do it again.
Disney did not stop the buses between the parks and DTD due to people parking there free and then going to the parks. They stopped because there wasn't enough need. Not that many people were taking the buses between the parks and DTD. It isn't economically good to run buses that have few people on them! The money for buses is put into resort budgets....so either DTD or the parks would have to budget for that transportation....and that isn't going to happen.

I wish Disney would charge for parking at DTD. They could allow you to get your ticket validated and it would be free parking if you spent a certain amount in DTD.


----------



## tb1972

Does anyone know if SSR will have Xmas decorations up in early Nov? We normally do not travel in the Fall so we don't know if we'll be in time to see the decor.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Besides, it would be easier to take a bus from DTD to the Contemporary and take that walk to the MK  Or, BCV to EPCOT, BWV to DHS.   AK, forget it, you would have to go to a resort at some point.

Just seems to me it would be easier to pay the $14 (!) bucks.

Glad I am DVC and have a PAP.


----------



## Doug7856

tb1972 said:


> Does anyone know if SSR will have Xmas decorations up in early Nov? We normally do not travel in the Fall so we don't know if we'll be in time to see the decor.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They may not be on display at that time. A few years ago we were at AKL in mid November and the decorations were not on display. The Christmas decorations were on display at all four parks, but not the AKL that year.


----------



## vicki_c

We've done more than one trip the last weekend of Food and Wine and haven't seen any resort decorations. Only MK.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Apart from the closed path from CP to DTD is there any other path to walk / scooter to DTD does anyone know?


----------



## Suzanne74

goofy4tink said:


> In all reality there just aren't all that many people parking at DTD and hiking over to SSR to take their buses to the parks. They do it once and find out what a hike it is and they don't do it again.
> Disney did not stop the buses between the parks and DTD due to people parking there free and then going to the parks. They stopped because there wasn't enough need. Not that many people were taking the buses between the parks and DTD. It isn't economically good to run buses that have few people on them! The money for buses is put into resort budgets....so either DTD or the parks would have to budget for that transportation....and that isn't going to happen.
> 
> I wish Disney would charge for parking at DTD. They could allow you to get your ticket validated and it would be free parking if you spent a certain amount in DTD.



But if they are at the parks, it will look like they spent the time at DTD, right?  I would think having a 6hr FREE parking limit works. After that, you pay by the hour.


----------



## txcpamom

Well I have just finished all 195 pages of this thread, and I could not be more excited for my trip! It's gonna be a long 108 days. 

Now that I think I know where I would like to request, I have a couple of questions. (I am sure these won't be my last.) 

First, we were given a two-bedroom villa for 6 nights by a friend whose points were about to expire. She has forwarded me the confirmation email with the reservation number and link. Can I call/email myself to add and pay for the dining plan, and to make a room request? The friend has already been so nice I hate to inconvenience her to add the dining plan for us, or sound picky asking her to add requests. Some sections do sound particularly amazing, but we will truly be happy anywhere! 

Second, I thought I read that the pool at Grandstand would be closed soon. Are they usually pretty accurate on their dates? We won't be there until the end of October, and I would love to be in grandstand, but if the pool would likely be closed, I would probably not request that first.


----------



## DannysMom

txcpamom said:


> First, we were given a two-bedroom villa for 6 nights by a friend whose points were about to expire. She has forwarded me the confirmation email with the reservation number and link. Can I call/email myself to add and pay for the dining plan, and to make a room request? The friend has already been so nice I hate to inconvenience her to add the dining plan for us, or sound picky asking her to add requests. Some sections do sound particularly amazing, but we will truly be happy anywhere!



Not sure about the Grandstand pool, I have not been keeping up with refurb schedules.  Someone around here should know though.

The first question I can answer!  Member Services will only speak with the member.  So if you want to request a specific section, your friend will need to do it for you.  Likewise if you wish to add a dining plan, your friend will have to add it for you.  Payment in full for dining plan will be due at the time it is added. So you will need to figure out how that will be paid.  If you trust this friend with your CC info, that would be the easiest, as then you would be charged directly.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## Suzanne74

We are staying next month for one week in a 1bdrm villa as a DVC guest (MIL's)  We were able to get much cheaper airfare the day before (flying in at 5pm) and initially I just thought we would stay at Hyatt MCO or value but realized they both only offer double beds and for the 4 of us, it won't work. My husband is 6ft tall and my DD11 is 5'4.  I want a good night sleep our first night. 

So now I am debating just paying the 30% off room rate for an SSR studio for $270 or get a royal room a POR for $170 and taking a taxi over in the morning to "check in" at SSR and drop the luggage off at bell services before heading to a park.  

I am leaning towards POR because we have never stayed there and I think the 3yr old would love the royal room for the night.  I figure even if we stay at SSR, we would need to pack up, bring luggage to bell services and recheck in and leave luggage until the room is ready. So we might as well try something close by for cheaper.  

Before I do this, is there any reason to stay at SSR the night before that I don't know about?  They wouldn't transfer my luggage for me or check me in immediately so we can move quickly - or anything like that, would they?


----------



## Happy99

DannysMom said:


> Not sure about the Grandstand pool, I have not been keeping up with refurb schedules.  Someone around here should know though.
> 
> The first question I can answer!  Member Services will only speak with the member.  So if you want to request a specific section, your friend will need to do it for you.  Likewise if you wish to add a dining plan, your friend will have to add it for you.  Payment in full for dining plan will be due at the time it is added. So you will need to figure out how that will be paid.  If you trust this friend with your CC info, that would be the easiest, as then you would be charged directly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



There was a posting a couple of pages back saying the Grandstand pool will be closed Aug 25-Sept 14


----------



## waltsgirl87

Hey SSR fans!!

My DBF and I are staying at SSR 1 bedroom from Sept 27-Oct 4th and then switching to OKW from Oct 5-12th. 
I'm using points through RCI and wasn't able to get back to back check in/check out dates.

Our plan is to stay at a Universal hotel the one night to take advantage of Express Pass. Do any of you know if Disney will hold/transfer our luggage to OKW for the next day check in?? This would ultimately be perfect for us so we don't have to bring our two weeks worth of luggage or a one night stay.

Also, what section would you all recommend? We were wanting to request Congress Park to be near the DTD walkway, but now with it closing we're thinking Springs so we still have a walkway just in case we have a late night at DTD and to be near the restaurants and such. The pool is not a huge interest to us; we'd actually prefer quiet pools (not sure if SSR has any, we loved the ones at POR Riverside last trip).

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dwelty

waltsgirl87 said:


> Hey SSR fans!!
> 
> My DBF and I are staying at SSR 1 bedroom from Sept 27-Oct 4th and then switching to OKW from Oct 5-12th.
> I'm using points through RCI and wasn't able to get back to back check in/check out dates.
> 
> Our plan is to stay at a Universal hotel the one night to take advantage of Express Pass. Do any of you know if Disney will hold/transfer our luggage to OKW for the next day check in?? This would ultimately be perfect for us so we don't have to bring our two weeks worth of luggage or a one night stay.
> 
> Also, what section would you all recommend? We were wanting to request Congress Park to be near the DTD walkway, but now with it closing we're thinking Springs so we still have a walkway just in case we have a late night at DTD and to be near the restaurants and such. The pool is not a huge interest to us; we'd actually prefer quiet pools (not sure if SSR has any, we loved the ones at POR Riverside last trip).
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



Yes, Disney will transfer the luggage To Old Key West, They are sister resorts with the same staff, so the transfer is seamless.  If you are looking for a location close to the boat dock to Downtown Disney, and a quiet pool, you can not go wrong with the Grandstand section.  Ask for one of the two closets buildings to the Carriage House (check in building).  This section also has the first bus stop in the resort.  This is great coming home late from the parks.  It has a great quiet pool, and will have just finished a room refurbishment at the end of August.  There is also a walkway to Downtown Disney Westside near the boat dock if you do not want to wait.  have a great trip!


----------



## waltsgirl87

dwelty said:


> Yes, Disney will transfer the luggage To Old Key West, They are sister resorts with the same staff, so the transfer is seamless.  If you are looking for a location close to the boat dock to Downtown Disney, and a quiet pool, you can not go wrong with the Grandstand section.  Ask for one of the two closets buildings to the Carriage House (check in building).  This section also has the first bus stop in the resort.  This is great coming home late from the parks.  It has a great quiet pool, and will have just finished a room refurbishment at the end of August.  There is also a walkway to Downtown Disney Westside near the boat dock if you do not want to wait.  have a great trip!



Thanks Dwelty!! I think Grandstand sound like the place for us <3
So, Disney is fine with transferring our luggage for us even though there is a day gap between check out/check in?
Just wanna make sure before I get all excited, haha


----------



## dwelty

waltsgirl87 said:


> Thanks Dwelty!! I think Grandstand sound like the place for us <3
> So, Disney is fine with transferring our luggage for us even though there is a day gap between check out/check in?
> Just wanna make sure before I get all excited, haha



waltsgirl, I'm sorry, I did not realize that you had a day's gap.  I do not know if they will store the luggage for a day or not.  They may not as they are trying to keep you on property.  I would definitely not mention your night at Universal when you ask.  worst case scenario you take the luggage with you for the one night.


----------



## dwelty

dwelty said:


> waltsgirl, I'm sorry, I did not realize that you had a day's gap.  I do not know if they will store the luggage for a day or not.  They may not as they are trying to keep you on property.  I would definitely not mention your night at Universal when you ask.  worst case scenario you take the luggage with you for the one night.



Also remember, the 1 bedrooms have washer/dryers.  The advantage of this is the fact that you do not need to pack two weeks worth of clothes.  when we stay in a 1 bedroom we usually pack enough clothes for about 3 or 4 days and do laundry.  It sure beats hauling a bunch of luggage around!


----------



## jennylyn_b

Suzanne74 said:


> We are staying next month for one week in a 1bdrm villa as a DVC guest (MIL's)  We were able to get much cheaper airfare the day before (flying in at 5pm) and initially I just thought we would stay at Hyatt MCO or value but realized they both only offer double beds and for the 4 of us, it won't work. My husband is 6ft tall and my DD11 is 5'4.  I want a good night sleep our first night.
> 
> So now I am debating just paying the 30% off room rate for an SSR studio for $270 or get a royal room a POR for $170 and taking a taxi over in the morning to "check in" at SSR and drop the luggage off at bell services before heading to a park.
> 
> I am leaning towards POR because we have never stayed there and I think the 3yr old would love the royal room for the night.  I figure even if we stay at SSR, we would need to pack up, bring luggage to bell services and recheck in and leave luggage until the room is ready. So we might as well try something close by for cheaper.
> 
> Before I do this, is there any reason to stay at SSR the night before that I don't know about?  They wouldn't transfer my luggage for me or check me in immediately so we can move quickly - or anything like that, would they?



If you choose POR they will transfer your bags to SSR for you! Just pack up and keep what you will need for the day. Go to the park and check in to SSR later in the afternoon. Check in is after 4. You can check in early and your room may be ready but I would enjoy the day then head to SSR before dinner and check in.


----------



## MinnieTink

Can anyone tell me if the 2BR units have one or two room safes? And are they the same as in the regular WDW resort rooms?

Also can you walk up to the Turf Club for dinner or are ADRs recommended?


----------



## Suzanne74

One more perk of my trip next month to SSR. I will have a working fridge!!!


----------



## Suzanne74

jennylyn_b said:


> If you choose POR they will transfer your bags to SSR for you! Just pack up and keep what you will need for the day. Go to the park and check in to SSR later in the afternoon. Check in is after 4. You can check in early and your room may be ready but I would enjoy the day then head to SSR before dinner and check in.



The reason I am doing the taxi to SSR in AM is for multiple reasons. Checking in early AM is normally much quicker than 3-4pm. I can have the taxi pick me up from my POR building (no bell service needed) and will know my bags are already at SSR (I hear your bags can get there as late as 6pm.)  then just hop on a bus to MK. 

We are going to MK and have a 5:15pm reservation at Chef Mickey's. If we are checked in, they will call when our room is ready and we can decide if we want to go back for a break and freshen up from 2-4pm, if it is ready early or just go straight to CM if it isn't knowing our room is ready when we go back that night exhausted.  I prefer to take a break (have a 3yr old) and take a taxi back to CM. That won't happen if we leave MK and hope the check-in line isn't long or the room is ready.  It may be a lost cause. 

I would pick SSR if they could keep me in the same building when I switch from a studio to a 1bdrm and just have DH check-in and out in the morning and move our luggage over. My fear is that we spend a lot of money for the studio only to have to check luggage and wait for room to be ready, which is what will probably happen.  Then it doesn't really save us much convenience.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MinnieTink said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 2BR units have one or two room safes? And are they the same as in the regular WDW resort rooms?
> 
> Also can you walk up to the Turf Club for dinner or are ADRs recommended?


If you have a dedicated two-bedroom, you'll have a single safe.  If you're in a lock-off, there will be a safe in the one-bedroom section, and a second safe in the studio section.  These are booking categories, not requests.  So if you have a reservation, you'll know up front whether you're in a dedicated room or lockoff.  If the reservation doesn't say one way or the other, it's a dedicated room.

WDW has multiple types of room safes, so I'm not sure which type it is you're thinking of.  The ones in the studios and 1/2/3 bedroom villas at SSR are a door in the wall with a key.  They're only the depth of the wall itself, so somewhere about 2 1/2".  My wallet touches both sides when I lay it in the bottom.  They're wide, probably the full 16" between the studs, and maybe 20" tall.

The treehouses have the type of safe that's a small cube sitting on a pedestal, and are opened by entering a code on a keypad.

We've never had a problem walking up to Turf Club.  Keep in mind, though, that they close early -- 9 PM.  Many times we've wanted to head to Turf Club after coming in from a park and realized it was too late.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Apart from the closed path from CP to DTD is there any other path to walk / scooter to DTD does anyone know?


There are two other paths, but they're both technically not walking paths.  One is a service path that leads from the tree house section over to the opposite bank of the river.  The other is a golf cart path that leads from the first floor of the Carriage House, near the Pro Shop, to the opposite side of the river.  Both connect to a path that leads to the DTD parking lot on the far side of the Cirque du Soleil building.  Note that because this is not officially designated as a walking path, it is not lighted at night.

On the THV path, there's a sign that says "Cast Members Only."  Many people ignore the sign and use the bridge, but you need to make a personal choice about how you feel about doing that.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

waltsgirl87 said:


> Do any of you know if Disney will hold/transfer our luggage to OKW for the next day check in??


This shouldn't be a problem.  Just explain to the bellman exactly what you need to do when they pick up your bags from your first room.  Disney routinely transfers bags from one resort to another.  They also hold bags for guests (as long as a week in the case of guests taking a cruise in the middle of a WDW vacation).  I can't see why they wouldn't be willing to work with you to do a combination of move/hold.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Suzanne74 said:


> My husband is 6ft tall and my DD11 is 5'4.  I want a good night sleep our first night.
> 
> So now I am debating just paying the 30% off room rate for an SSR studio for $270 or get a royal room a POR for $170 and taking a taxi over in the morning to "check in" at SSR and drop the luggage off at bell services before heading to a park.
> 
> Before I do this, is there any reason to stay at SSR the night before that I don't know about?  They wouldn't transfer my luggage for me or check me in immediately so we can move quickly - or anything like that, would they?


We love the DVC studios -- but there are only two of us when we stay in one.  I'd personally never consider it for a larger group.

In the POR room, you'd get two queen sized beds.  In the SSR studio, you'd get a queen-sized bed and a full-sized pull out couch.

As much as I love, love, love SSR, I have to recommend that you go for the comfy beds, go for the princes them, and go for the cheaper price.  Yep, POR is the better fit.

That said, SSR is a large resort with a lot of rooms.  If you were flexible in the room location you wanted for your 1 bedroom, there is an excellent chance that they'd have a room available for you before the 11 am check-out time from your first room.  I'd say that there is even a fair chance they might be able to keep you in the same building.  Bell services would be able to move you directly from one room into the other.  If the rooms were in different sections, they'd even transport your family along with the luggage using a golf cart or van.

One thing to keep in mind with SSR is that, unlike some other DVC resorts, they allow you to make an appointment with bell services the night before.  I highly recommend doing this, as it's sometimes impossible to get assistance during the high-volume check-out hours if you haven't done so.  Take this advice from someone who once had to lug four suitcases and two very heavy owner's lockers from the Grandstand Section to the Carriage House one morning to catch our DME bus in time.


----------



## MinnieTink

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> If you have a dedicated two-bedroom, you'll have a single safe.  If you're in a lock-off, there will be a safe in the one-bedroom section, and a second safe in the studio section.  These are booking categories, not requests.  So if you have a reservation, you'll know up front whether you're in a dedicated room or lockoff.  If the reservation doesn't say one way or the other, it's a dedicated room.
> 
> WDW has multiple types of room safes, so I'm not sure which type it is you're thinking of.  The ones in the studios and 1/2/3 bedroom villas at SSR are a door in the wall with a key.  They're only the depth of the wall itself, so somewhere about 2 1/2".  My wallet touches both sides when I lay it in the bottom.  They're wide, probably the full 16" between the studs, and maybe 20" tall.
> 
> The treehouses have the type of safe that's a small cube sitting on a pedestal, and are opened by entering a code on a keypad.
> 
> We've never had a problem walking up to Turf Club.  Keep in mind, though, that they close early -- 9 PM.  Many times we've wanted to head to Turf Club after coming in from a park and realized it was too late.



Great info! Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzanne74

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> We love the DVC studios -- but there are only two of us when we stay in one.  I'd personally never consider it for a larger group.
> 
> In the POR room, you'd get two queen sized beds.  In the SSR studio, you'd get a queen-sized bed and a full-sized pull out couch.
> 
> As much as I love, love, love SSR, I have to recommend that you go for the comfy beds, go for the princes them, and go for the cheaper price.  Yep, POR is the better fit.
> 
> That said, SSR is a large resort with a lot of rooms.  If you were flexible in the room location you wanted for your 1 bedroom, there is an excellent chance that they'd have a room available for you before the 11 am check-out time from your first room.  I'd say that there is even a fair chance they might be able to keep you in the same building.  Bell services would be able to move you directly from one room into the other.  If the rooms were in different sections, they'd even transport your family along with the luggage using a golf cart or van.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind with SSR is that, unlike some other DVC resorts, they allow you to make an appointment with bell services the night before.  I highly recommend doing this, as it's sometimes impossible to get assistance during the high-volume check-out hours if you haven't done so.  Take this advice from someone who once had to lug four suitcases and two very heavy owner's lockers from the Grandstand Section to the Carriage House one morning to catch our DME bus in time.



Didn't know about the bell services - thanks!  We will be moving to AoA for 3 days so this is a big help. 

I like the flexibility option but with no car and a 3yr old, I rather wait for our room request (near paddock pool/bus, any level) than try and get these rooms together. I don't want to be a PIA at check-in 

I think we are going to sample POR for the night. I have always wanted to tour those mods.  Thanks!


----------



## txcpamom

DannysMom said:


> Not sure about the Grandstand pool, I have not been keeping up with refurb schedules.  Someone around here should know though.
> 
> The first question I can answer!  Member Services will only speak with the member.  So if you want to request a specific section, your friend will need to do it for you.  Likewise if you wish to add a dining plan, your friend will have to add it for you.  Payment in full for dining plan will be due at the time it is added. So you will need to figure out how that will be paid.  If you trust this friend with your CC info, that would be the easiest, as then you would be charged directly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!



Thank you so much! We are going to meet up next week and get all of that done together. So excited!!!


----------



## txcpamom

Suzanne74 said:


> One more perk of my trip next month to SSR. I will have a working fridge!!!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## mrsap

Hey everyone! This will be our first time staying at SSR, we are going Thanksgiving week. Just wondering if you can see fireworks from any of the buildings? Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone! This will be our first time staying at SSR, we are going Thanksgiving week. Just wondering if you can see fireworks from any of the buildings? Thanks!


Not since they stopped doing the nightly "New Years Eve" fireworks at Downtown Disney.  There are some spots where you can spot far-off fireworks sometimes above the trees, but not so well that you'd want to base a room selection on it, IMHO.


----------



## delmar411

mrsap said:


> Hey everyone! This will be our first time staying at SSR, we are going Thanksgiving week. Just wondering if you can see fireworks from any of the buildings? Thanks!



I could easily see Epcot fireworks (the high ones) from one of the buildings in the paddock and one building in the springs.  I don't remember the room numbers but they are the building to the left of the springs bus stop (if you were facing the bus stop from the pool), top floor facing the pool.  And the building to the right of the paddock pool, middle of the building (those rooms that face those little courtyards), 2nd floor.  

The kids watched the fireworks most every evening from the balcony.


----------



## ilostnemo

Hey guys and gals! Me and my fiancée will be staying here in November and I dont have the time to fully read over 400 pages of info lol so I was wondering if there are any key things to know about the resort like hidden secrets or anything cool or surprising. Also anything I need to know about the rooms. we are staying using dvc points in a studio as well!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ilostnemo said:


> Hey guys and gals! Me and my fiancée will be staying here in November and I dont have the time to fully read over 400 pages of info lol so I was wondering if there are any key things to know about the resort like hidden secrets or anything cool or surprising. Also anything I need to know about the rooms. we are staying using dvc points in a studio as well!



Hi. If it's just you and DF may I recommend a block called The Grandstand or The Paddocks. the Grandstand has a lovely quiet pool, it's near a bus stop and first to pick up on the bus route. It's me and DW fav block. Also the walkway to Downtown Disney from the block Congress Park is currently closed so you will need to get the boat or bus if you want to go to DTD. It doesn't take long though. SSR is a lovely resort I am sure you will both love it! Have fun!


----------



## disbound09

ilostnemo said:


> Hey guys and gals! Me and my fiancée will be staying here in November and I dont have the time to fully read over 400 pages of info lol so I was wondering if there are any key things to know about the resort like hidden secrets or anything cool or surprising. Also anything I need to know about the rooms. we are staying using dvc points in a studio as well!



If you want to be near Artist Palette for dining, the gift shop and or the main pool check out the Springs it's close to the Carriage house.  They have free movies by the pool which is cool. It also attracts kids in the pool and the amusement arcade is there as well.  Have fun!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

So I haven't had time to read this thread yet, but my family and I will be going to the world in December, and will be staying in a 1bd at SSR. It will be mom-68 dad-72 DH-31 and me-27. Where do you recommend to request, and what do we have to do around the resort. We will be there December 7th-14th. We want to be close to a bus stop. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Leleluvsdis said:


> So I haven't had time to read this thread yet, but my family and I will be going to the world in December, and will be staying in a 1bd at SSR. It will be mom-68 dad-72 DH-31 and me-27. Where do you recommend to request, and what do we have to do around the resort. We will be there December 7th-14th. We want to be close to a bus stop. Thanks for your help!!!



Hi. Welcome! The Paddock or The Grandstand are good for bus stops and also the Springs. If any of your party has mobility problems and can only walk short distances or uses an ECV then I recommend The Grandstand. It's the first bus stop to pick up and drop off. Sometimes the buses get full at peak times although I am not sure early December is peak so you should be ok. If you want to be near the Carriage house where the Artist Palette is for breakfast then The Springs is best. But being disabled myself I find the slope up to the Carriage House entrance too steep so prefer the Grandstand which access this building from behind and a much gentler slope! I found the bus stop frustrating at the springs as being on a scooter full buses would come and go and we would wait there ages! At the Grandstand never an issue! I would hope the christmas decs would be up by then


----------



## jmw33

We have finally decided on the Grandstand section for our November trip to SSR.  It will be our first time staying there.  Is there a certain building within Grandstand that we should request as well?  Love this thread.  So much useful information!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

jmw33 said:


> We have finally decided on the Grandstand section for our November trip to SSR.  It will be our first time staying there.  Is there a certain building within Grandstand that we should request as well?  Love this thread.  So much useful information!


Take a look at the map by clicking the FAQ at the very bottom of my signature.

The building with rooms 8501-8836 is the closest to the Carriage House, and is also extremely convenient to the Grandstand Pool.  The views from this building are of the golf course and woods.

The building with rooms 8101-8436 is a little farther, but still quite close to the Carriage House.  It is also closest to the Grandstand bus stop.  The rooms look out over the pool.

Buildings in the 9000 range are farthest from everything.


----------



## DisneyDame27

where can I find the DVC signature logo that some of you have....I really like it


----------



## tinaka613

Secured a reservation for May 3-10th...haven't been to Disney in over 20 years and am super excited to be taking my DS4 
I'll be lurking about on the forums for more info, as you all have been so helpful so far!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Are there 2 entrances into the bathroom on a 1bedroom villa?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DisneyDame27 said:


> where can I find the DVC signature logo that some of you have....I really like it


Click on the purple oval in my signature.  It will take you to a library of my signature art.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Leleluvsdis said:


> Are there 2 entrances into the bathroom on a 1bedroom villa?


Yes.  There is a separate room for the toilet, shower, and sink that can be accessed from either the hall or the master bedroom.  The area with the spa tub and the large vanity sink is integrated into the master bedroom, though.


----------



## ilostnemo

So I heard somewhere the washers and dryers are free here is that true?


----------



## delmar411

ilostnemo said:


> So I heard somewhere the washers and dryers are free here is that true?



They are free at all the DVC resorts.  There are washers/dryers in the 1,2&3 bedroom units and then laundry rooms for use of those staying in studios.  You have to provide your own laundry soap/dryer sheets.


----------



## jaberwock

Hi Guys!
 Been members since 2008 at AKV but just closed on a 100 point add on at SSR. Can't wait to go to our new home!  So nice to see how much everyone loves it.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

jaberwock said:


> Hi Guys!
> Been members since 2008 at AKV but just closed on a 100 point add on at SSR. Can't wait to go to our new home!  So nice to see how much everyone loves it.



Welcome Home again!  We do love it.  I keep thinking I'll stay at another DVC resort the next time, and then when I get booked at the 11 mo. window, I always think of a reason to just stay at SSR.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Just back from a wonderful week "home"!  We had our two sons and their wives and 5 grandkids in 3 studios this time. (We were a little worried about too much togetherness)  This was our sons' first time at SSR and they loved it as much as we do! 

We stayed in Paddock right next to the pool and it was great!  The bus service was good and the crowds were low.  The rooms were in great condition and we didn't even have to override the thermostat.  The staff was fantastic and the airline check-in and luggage service for departure is the bomb!

My only complaint was that the pool bar and drink refill closed early most nights. It is listed as open until 9, but they closed at 8:15, 8:30 and one time even at 7:30.  Pretty disappointing if you are getting in around 7 or 8 and planning to fill up a drink or buy a drink or even dinner at the pool and it is already locking up.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Just back from a wonderful week "home"!  We had our two sons and their wives and 5 grandkids in 3 studios this time. (We were a little worried about too much togetherness)  This was our sons' first time at SSR and they loved it as much as we do!
> 
> We stayed in Paddock right next to the pool and it was great!  The bus service was good and the crowds were low.  The rooms were in great condition and we didn't even have to override the thermostat.  The staff was fantastic and the airline check-in and luggage service for departure is the bomb!
> 
> My only complaint was that the pool bar and drink refill closed early most nights. It is listed as open until 9, but they closed at 8:15, 8:30 and one time even at 7:30.  Pretty disappointing if you are getting in around 7 or 8 and planning to fill up a drink or buy a drink or even dinner at the pool and it is already locking up.



Hi glad you all had a great time! We go on September 19th  we found that also re the drinks at Paddock pool! Being disabled the Artist Point was just too far so we ended up stocking up our fridge with drinks from Walmart! Was your fridge in working order?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi glad you all had a great time! We go on September 19th  we found that also re the drinks at Paddock pool! Being disabled the Artist Point was just too far so we ended up stocking up our fridge with drinks from Walmart! Was your fridge in working order?



Yes! It worked fine, but we didn't rent a car.  I think I will send an email.  I was going to call management after the 7:30 day, but I was always at the park by the time they would have been available.


----------



## DisneyDame27

thank you...........will get to using a new signature soon!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

We are new SSR owners and will be staying there for Christmas. We looked forward to being able to walk to DTD. However, now that they closed the path, is their an alternative walking path? I have read several posts mentioning that there was. However, it involves walking through the parking lot of DTD? Didn't they close the parking lot and/or plan to close the majority of them? Can you still plan an alternative walking route? And if so, what building should we request to be closes to this alternative walking route? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yes! It worked fine, but we didn't rent a car.  I think I will send an email.  I was going to call management after the 7:30 day, but I was always at the park by the time they would have been available.



I did mention it to reception who claimed to be shocked it closed early. So maybe a CM likes to slope off early...


----------



## CJK

Does anyone know what time the outdoor movie is held in July and what time it starts?  I'm thinking 9pm?  Also, what time does the campfire start each night?  Will the campfire and outdoor movie be at the same time in August?


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> We are new SSR owners and will be staying there for Christmas. We looked forward to being able to walk to DTD. However, now that they closed the path, is their an alternative walking path? I have read several posts mentioning that there was. However, it involves walking through the parking lot of DTD? Didn't they close the parking lot and/or plan to close the majority of them? Can you still plan an alternative walking route? And if so, what building should we request to be closes to this alternative walking route? Thank you so much for your help.



The 'new' walking path is over behind the main bldg and the boat dock. It runs to the parking lot that pretty much services Cirque.  You could ask for Springs or Grandstand areas. I stayed in the Grandstand area in Dec and it was very convenient to the main areas, as well as to that particular walking path.


----------



## mrsap

Does SSR have daily activities for kids? Thanks!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

mrsap said:


> Does SSR have daily activities for kids? Thanks!



We aren't blessed with children so I am sure others will advise better but I have seen plenty of nice activities for kids. A pool party daily with games, in the town hall crafts like painting and seasonal activities like at halloween they had decorate your own pumpkin with a competition  and they had them all in the carriage house reception. A movie by the pool in the evening. Many others I am sure. A fire at night as well I think.


----------



## delmar411

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> We aren't blessed with children so I am sure others will advise better but I have seen plenty of nice activities for kids. A pool party daily with games, in the town hall crafts like painting and seasonal activities like at halloween they had decorate your own pumpkin with a competition  and they had them all in the carriage house reception. A movie by the pool in the evening. Many others I am sure. A fire at night as well I think.



Yep, there are TONS of free activities for the kids all day long.  And the CMs running them are super nice and enthusiastic about things even when it's slow or people aren't participating.


----------



## mrsap

That's great to know! Thank you to both of you!


----------



## CJK

Never mind.....I just found it!   To anyone who is interested........in July, the campfires are held at 7:30pm and the outdoor movie is at 9pm.  Hopefully the schedule will be the same for August.  Thanks!
Does anyone know if the July activity schedule is posted anywhere online?  I'd love to know when the campfires/movies are currently offered.  I *think* the outdoor movie starts at 9pm, but I can't find any current info on when the campfire is held.  Thanks!


----------



## CJK

goofy4tink said:


> The 'new' walking path is over behind the main bldg and the boat dock. It runs to the parking lot that pretty much services Cirque.  You could ask for Springs or Grandstand areas. I stayed in the Grandstand area in Dec and it was very convenient to the main areas, as well as to that particular walking path.



Do you know how long a walk it would be from the Carriage House to Cirque du Soleil?


----------



## jmw33

Are there life vests available at the pools for toddlers?


----------



## Suzanne74

jmw33 said:


> Are there life vests available at the pools for toddlers?



I hope so. All the WDW resorts we have been have had various life vest sizes.  It may be limited to the main pool though but good question


----------



## delmar411

jmw33 said:


> Are there life vests available at the pools for toddlers?



Yes, you check them out for the length of your stay at the community hall area.


----------



## jmw33

delmar411 said:


> Yes, you check them out for the length of your stay at the community hall area.



Great!  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Suzanne74

Is online check-in worth it? I know it is for some crazy busy hotels or if you want to get to a park ASAP but I just like the personal service of waiting for a human to check in.

Does anyone else from SSR not do online check in?  Is there any benefit to do it that I am not aware of?

Thanks


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?


----------



## delmar411

Suzanne74 said:


> Is online check-in worth it? I know it is for some crazy busy hotels or if you want to get to a park ASAP but I just like the personal service of waiting for a human to check in.
> 
> Does anyone else from SSR not do online check in?  Is there any benefit to do it that I am not aware of?
> 
> Thanks



I've never done online check in and not a lot of ppl do it at SSR that I've seen.  I don't trust that my requested area will be met if I do online check in.  It takes just as long IMO at the check in counter so I'm not sure why ppl do it in advance.


----------



## delmar411

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?



It has this bad rep from ppl who have either never stayed there or prefer to stay connected to the parks or crave the in your face Disney theming.  

It's a really nice, relaxing and comfortable resort and we choose to stay there over all the other resorts.  We hated Beach Club and I refuse to stay there again but so many ppl think it is so great.  So it really boils type to the type of atmosphere and resort style that a person prefers.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

CJK said:


> Do you know how long a walk it would be from the Carriage House to Cirque du Soleil?



The sidewalk to DTD from SSR is closed for construction.  You would have to walk out and around on the main road or just take the boat from SSR near Carriage House over to West Side, which drops you off very close to Cirq.

They also go to Pleasure Island, and there is a water taxi that goes between the Market Place dock, the Pleasure Island Dock and the West Side dock.

ETA: I see a pp found another walking path.  I can't picture that path in my mind, sorry.  I called the front desk and was told there was no way to walk, so I believed them.   They are building a bridge so you'll be able to walk across to West Side from SSR!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Suzanne74 said:


> Is online check-in worth it? I know it is for some crazy busy hotels or if you want to get to a park ASAP but I just like the personal service of waiting for a human to check in.
> 
> Does anyone else from SSR not do online check in?  Is there any benefit to do it that I am not aware of?
> 
> Thanks



We did the online check-in for the 2nd time this trip.  You can look at and change your requests on the site before you leave.  We got all our requests granted, but unlike the first time, it seemed like the check-in process was just as long.  They had to run our card, see our ID, explain a bunch of stuff - yada yada yada.  I think she was just giving extra service, but I came away not knowing what to do to change my pin number and had to go back and fix it.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Suzanne74 said:


> Is online check-in worth it? I know it is for some crazy busy hotels or if you want to get to a park ASAP but I just like the personal service of waiting for a human to check in.
> 
> Does anyone else from SSR not do online check in?  Is there any benefit to do it that I am not aware of?
> 
> Thanks



To be honest I don't get it. I haven't ever seen it saves any time. We have always been just as long at check in but it never takes that long anyway. Plus I prefer to make my requests by phone when booking then make sure when we check in at the desk we have got them where possible ( they don't have to honour them ) . We have been more successful getting requests face to face than checking in online but maybe that's just my experience


----------



## Marine Mom

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?



We love SSR!!!! Just spent a week at BCV and switched to our fav SSR. Not sure why people don't like it but its our favorite. The pool is great, staff is exceptional and restaurants are great. From now on we only will stay there. Just spent a week at BLT in January and by far SSR is our fav!!!! We own at BWV and I'll never stay there. Wish we bought SSR.


----------



## Marine Mom

delmar411 said:


> It has this bad rep from ppl who have either never stayed there or prefer to stay connected to the parks or crave the in your face Disney theming.
> 
> It's a really nice, relaxing and comfortable resort and we choose to stay there over all the other resorts.  We hated Beach Club and I refuse to stay there again but so many ppl think it is so great.  So it really boils type to the type of atmosphere and resort style that a person prefers.



I agree!!!! We have stayed at BCV, BWV, BLT, and OKW and by far, SSR is our favorite. We will never stay anywhere else.


----------



## goofy4tink

CJK said:


> Do you know how long a walk it would be from the Carriage House to Cirque du Soleil?


I have no idea. I'm sure it's probably close to 15-20 mins. But I've never done it before. Haven't used the other walkway either.
I have seen people heading off that way though. If you leave the main bldg and head to the boat dock, go to the right. you will see a walkway going left...looks like it's for the golf course but that's the alternative walkway.



SFlaDisneyfans said:


> I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?


I ownd DVC at BLT and BWV, with BW being my absolute favorite resort. Having said that, I neglected to book soon enough last year for my early Dec trip. So, had to wait for the 7 month window and the only resort I could book was SSR! I was not  happy. And I felt like I was 'stuck' there. My first night there was a nightmare. I found my room since I was in a building right next to the bus stop (Grandstand), but my key didn't work. So I had to get to the Carriage House to get a new room key. But I got lost and couldn't find my way!! So, I took a bus....that dropped me off at Springs. Then, I got turned around and had to really look for the  Carriage House. Yeah, sounds ridiculous now!!!!! But I found it and they had a new key made up and had a CM take me back to my villa in a golf cart. The next day I retraced his route, in reverse....finally figured it out!! I'm booked there again in  early Dec. I'm not feeling 'stuck' at all...actually looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?



We love SSR! It's got so much going for it for us! Lovely pools! Downtown Disney, we love the Artist Pallet ( counter service ) , love the surrey bike rentals, the water fountains, the tree houses, the look of the resort, the staff! So far it's our fav with the Animal Kingdom. But the pull of Downtown Disney is nice!


----------



## carmie3377

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> I have to ask this of the SSR owners. We recently bought at SSR because we loved the look and feel of it. It seems like every time I check the forum I see another "I got stuck with SSR and I am sad" or "is SSR really that bad?" thread. If I didn't know better i would think SSR is a 3rd world country. Has it always been this way?



We own at SSR and until last month, had never stayed there.  It was OK, but it just wasn't for me.  As far as DVC, we have stayed at AK Kidani, AK Jambo, BLT (but just one night pre-cruise), OKW, and SSR.  Both AKs my very favorite by far, followed by BLT only simply due to location(we love proximity to MK but felt the studios very tight), OKW, then SSR.  

It wasn't anything particularly, it just didn't WOW us. But we are not the type that just hang out at the resort either.  We came back for mid day breaks but otherwise pretty much spent our time at the parks. We didn't swim but did soak our feet in one of the quite pools a couple of times.  We were just too far from the main pool and didn't visit it so I can't comment on it.

When we get to the point where we plan to spend more time at our resort, perhaps we'll go back to SSR, but now, I'll try elsewhere.  But obviously there are plenty of people that LOVE it so just go in with an open mind and you could be one of those too!  I think it's great there are so many options as it sure would be boring if all the resorts were the same. So different strokes for different folks 

BTW, we don't really care for the Contemporary either.  Thought I would LOVE it but was so disappointed.


----------



## carmie3377

Forgot to add...

We really do want to try the Tree Houses someday when we have a large enough group to justify a 3 BR.  We just can't get the rest of family and friends "into" Disney


----------



## tb1972

I'd like to visit the Premium Outlet on Vineland Ave. on our next stay.  I don't think we're renting a car.  I was thinking the best way to get there is to go over to DTD and get a taxi...which location at DTD has the most taxis?  As many times as we've been to DTD, I've never been on the lookout for taxis!  I assume they're around the West Side?


----------



## nuts

tb1972 said:


> I'd like to visit the Premium Outlet on Vineland Ave. on our next stay.  I don't think we're renting a car.  I was thinking the best way to get there is to go over to DTD and get a taxi...which location at DTD has the most taxis?  As many times as we've been to DTD, I've never been on the lookout for taxis!  I assume they're around the West Side?



Why not catch a taxi direct from SSR? We've done that multiple times.


----------



## DannysMom

nuts said:


> Why not catch a taxi direct from SSR? We've done that multiple times.



I have even called bell services, who called a cab for me & sent it round to my building. 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## tb1972

nuts said:


> Why not catch a taxi direct from SSR? We've done that multiple times.



That's what I'll do!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tb1972 said:


> That's what I'll do!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Have fun at the outlets! What month are you and your family going to SSR?


----------



## tb1972

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Have fun at the outlets! What month are you and your family going to SSR?



Hubby and I will be staying at SSR Nov.3-8.  I will drag him along for a shopping spree! My bday is Nov. 5 so perhaps I'll pick out a gift or two for myself!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tb1972 said:


> Hubby and I will be staying at SSR Nov.3-8.  I will drag him along for a shopping spree! My bday is Nov. 5 so perhaps I'll pick out a gift or two for myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Oh how nice! We are there in September I was going to say as we have rental car if we were there at same time we would give you a ride to outlets with us! Enjoy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## meggiebeth

tb1972 said:


> Hubby and I will be staying at SSR Nov.3-8.  I will drag him along for a shopping spree! My bday is Nov. 5 so perhaps I'll pick out a gift or two for myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We check in on the 5th! Who knows, maybe I'll see you!

Getting excited and impatient for the trip to come...

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

carmie3377 said:


> Forgot to add...
> 
> We really do want to try the Tree Houses someday when we have a large enough group to justify a 3 BR.  We just can't get the rest of family and friends "into" Disney



Seems similar to us.  Then again, my parents thought WDW would be tacky until we went, and they fell in love with it. Maybe drag some family or friends along with you. They might adore it! 

The tree houses are the same price as the two bedroom villas, right? They were for us. However I guess we wanted to be closer to the main pool and check in, so we went for a 2 bedroom villa. Besides, we normally go camping so a 'suite' is a welcome and much anticipated treat!

I can't wait to see the refurbished villas!!!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jennylyn_b

meggiebeth said:


> Seems similar to us.  Then again, my parents thought WDW would be tacky until we went, and they fell in love with it. Maybe drag some family or friends along with you. They might adore it!
> 
> The tree houses are the same price as the two bedroom villas, right? They were for us. However I guess we wanted to be closer to the main pool and check in, so we went for a 2 bedroom villa. Besides, we normally go camping so a 'suite' is a welcome and much anticipated treat!
> 
> I can't wait to see the refurbished villas!!!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The treehouse villas are no longer the same points as 2 bedroom villas but they aren't as much as grand villas. I believe the thv are 15% more than 2 bdrms but don't quote me on the percentage.


----------



## waltsgirl87

Hey all!! I'm 60 days out from our checkin at SSR!!!
I booked on RCI points, how can I check in online (now that we're 60 days out)?

Also, this thread has gotten me so excited for our trip


----------



## delmar411

waltsgirl87 said:


> Hey all!! I'm 60 days out from our checkin at SSR!!!
> I booked on RCI points, how can I check in online (now that we're 60 days out)?
> 
> Also, this thread has gotten me so excited for our trip



Did you call up member services and get a Disney reservation number?  If not, then you need to do that first and then link the reservation number to your my Disney experience account, then you can check in.  Although I'm not sure if you check in 60days in advance yet or what.


----------



## Panotchr

We are SSR owners, but have never stayed there.  I found this thread and decided to join.  We have stayed at AK Kidani and Jambo, OKW and BLT.  We check in on December 21 and are there through the 28th.
We are so thrilled to be there for Christmas. We have a daughter who has had 10 brain and spinal surgeries and we have not been able to go to the parks for a while now.  We have three daughters. I was going to try to surprise the girls, but I wanted them to have something to look forward to, so no surprise.
Thanks for all the information I have read so far!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Panotchr said:


> We are SSR owners, but have never stayed there.  I found this thread and decided to join.  We have stayed at AK Kidani and Jambo, OKW and BLT.  We check in on December 21 and are there through the 28th.
> We are so thrilled to be there for Christmas. We have a daughter who has had 10 brain and spinal surgeries and we have not been able to go to the parks for a while now.  We have three daughters. I was going to try to surprise the girls, but I wanted them to have something to look forward to, so no surprise.
> Thanks for all the information I have read so far!



Oh how wonderful there for Christmas! Sorry to hear about your DD. hope you all have a wonderful time. We love SSR I am sure you will too!


----------



## RLRDA

We are staying at SSR in a little more than 2 weeks! We are bringing DS16's friend along. These two (plus DS14) will need to run most mornings for XC training. Does SSR have a marked jogging/walking path? Thanks for any info....


----------



## tb1972

How's Turf Club?  Thinking of trying it for our upcoming stay. Do they take an AP or DVC discount?


----------



## M&C

tb1972 said:


> How's Turf Club?  Thinking of trying it for our upcoming stay. Do they take an AP or DVC discount?



Turf Club is great! We were surprised because we weren't expecting much. I can't remember if there's a discount for DVC.  I think they take TIW.


----------



## ctosh

We have a stay booked @ SSR and i need to know where is the best place to stay? We have a studio for Dec 19-23 
If you have any room numbers or pictures that would be awesome..


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ctosh said:


> We have a stay booked @ SSR and i need to know where is the best place to stay? We have a studio for Dec 19-23
> If you have any room numbers or pictures that would be awesome..



Hi congrats on booking your stay! Is it just the two of you or are there children? I find it's best to avoid room numbers but request a block for example The Paddock is nice. Near the Paddock pool which has a laundry, refillable drinks station and serves light snacks at certain times. It has a nice bus stop too. Good for couples or kids. The Grandstand is also nice. It's quiet perfect for a couple imao , the bus is the first to pick up, has a lovely pool. Hth.


----------



## dmwang9

RLRDA said:


> We are staying at SSR in a little more than 2 weeks! We are bringing DS16's friend along. These two (plus DS14) will need to run most mornings for XC training. Does SSR have a marked jogging/walking path? Thanks for any info....



This link shows what I think is the "official" map of running paths around the resort. The blog post is from 2010, so I'm hoping that it's still accurate.

http://www.eatsleeprundisney.com/2010/12/disney-world-running-trails-saratoga.html

When I was at SSR in late June, it was *way* too hot and humid for me to run outside, so I did my workouts in the fitness center on treadmills. If the XCers want a change of pace, that might be an option as well.

-- Dave


----------



## Suzanne74

Does SSR accept faxed room requests or do you only do this thru calling member services?  I am reading conflicting posts when I am searching. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LAWalz23

Does SSR have the new RIFD chips in their mugs yet? If not is there any sign they are coming soon? Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

Suzanne74 said:


> Does SSR accept faxed room requests or do you only do this thru calling member services?  I am reading conflicting posts when I am searching.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



No they do not.


----------



## delmar411

LAWalz23 said:


> Does SSR have the new RIFD chips in their mugs yet? If not is there any sign they are coming soon? Thanks!



I'm interested in this too.  The black bar to rest the mugs on at the soda machine is part of this system.  It can't really start up until the new year though (imo) as all the dining plans for 2013 include the mug and that covers everyone checking in up through 12/31 so they have to have unlimited access for whatever their length of stay is.


----------



## Suzanne74

We are here. Staying about as close to the Paddock pool as you can get. 

What we love:

The pools are fantastic, my kids love the water slides. The splash playground is freezing, esp at night so my 4yr old rather be in the main pool. 

The bus service the last 2 days has been the best of any resort we have ever stayed in.  No more than 5-7min and never packed to the gills.  Very happy we did not rent a car. 

Staff is great, prompt and fun. 

The resort is peaceful. A very good mix of families and adults. I love the paddock grill and fill station. It is so convenient. 



What we don't love ( little things but still...)

Never received a confirmation our room was ready at check in. Supposed to receive a text, it never came. We had to call multiple people from MK at 9pm before someone could tell us what room we were in before heading back.  No biggie but a little annoying.  All other resorts have done this without a glitch. 

The layout of the 1bdrm villas seems like a lot of waste. The main entrance is huge for some odd reason but when bed is pulled out in living room there is about 10" to get by from breakfast bar.  So many doors in and around the bathroom. Laundry bifold, closet in bathroom, door to other side of bathroom, a door into each separate bathroom. Ugh! 

Not enough drawer space for 2 people let alone a family of 4.  There is not one hanger, hook or laundry line in the bathroom or on any door. So there is no place to dry wet bathing suits. 

There is no frying pan, just 2 small pots/lid. . I have eggs and no way to make scrambled eggs in the morning.  Strange. 

Artist's Palette seems a little tight and sharing registers with the gift shop seemed weird.  

Room issues: 
Cowebs across kitchen from light to cabinets 
Dryer door wouldn't shut (maintenance fixed today)
iPod station on clock radio does not work. 
Rips on sofa cushion (turned over but noticed after pulling out bed). 

I know it seems like I am nitpicking but I want others to be aware. We are very happy here.


----------



## sportsduck

My family and I (including DD 4, DS 3) are contemplating on whether or not to stay at a 1BR at SSR via timeshare trade in the near future.  We usually stay at offsite timeshares and one of the chief complaints about SSR is that it is too big.  I'm not expecting it to be the same size as Orange Lake with its 54 holes of golf running through it, but is it closer to something like Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Sheraton Vistana Resort?

I'm imagining that most of the size comments are because those posters are used to timeshare units that essentially annexes of existing hotels (eg, BC, AKL, Contemporary, etc.) where everything is more condensed versus something that has more of a true resort feel such as SSR or OKW.  The size comments are a bit of ironic because we stayed at the BC before and I thought it was more walking to our room after taking the Disney buses versus having a car and simply parking in front of our building at non-Disney timeshares. Pushing a double stroller from EP or HS definitely felt like I ate off a meal from Le Cellier or Mama Melrose. That being said, we will have a rental car on our next trip as we are coming from Tampa but would still rely on the bus system on days we go to the parks.

Am I viewing the size issue objectively or am I way off base?


----------



## PoohsFan1

Suzanne74 said:


> We are here. Staying about as close to the Paddock pool as you can get.
> 
> What we love:
> 
> The pools are fantastic, my kids love the water slides. The splash playground is freezing, esp at night so my 4yr old rather be in the main pool.
> 
> The bus service the last 2 days has been the best of any resort we have ever stayed in.  No more than 5-7min and never packed to the gills.  Very happy we did not rent a car.
> 
> Staff is great, prompt and fun.
> 
> The resort is peaceful. A very good mix of families and adults. I love the paddock grill and fill station. It is so convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> What we don't love ( little things but still...)
> 
> Never received a confirmation our room was ready at check in. Supposed to receive a text, it never came. We had to call multiple people from MK at 9pm before someone could tell us what room we were in before heading back.  No biggie but a little annoying.  All other resorts have done this without a glitch.
> 
> The layout of the 1bdrm villas seems like a lot of waste. The main entrance is huge for some odd reason but when bed is pulled out in living room there is about 10" to get by from breakfast bar.  So many doors in and around the bathroom. Laundry bifold, closet in bathroom, door to other side of bathroom, a door into each separate bathroom. Ugh!
> 
> Not enough drawer space for 2 people let alone a family of 4.  There is not one hanger, hook or laundry line in the bathroom or on any door. So there is no place to dry wet bathing suits.
> 
> There is no frying pan, just 2 small pots/lid. . I have eggs and no way to make scrambled eggs in the morning.  Strange.
> 
> Artist's Palette seems a little tight and sharing registers with the gift shop seemed weird.
> 
> Room issues:
> Cowebs across kitchen from light to cabinets
> Dryer door wouldn't shut (maintenance fixed today)
> iPod station on clock radio does not work.
> Rips on sofa cushion (turned over but noticed after pulling out bed).
> 
> I know it seems like I am nitpicking but I want others to be aware. We are very happy here.



Thanks for sharing.  We will be at SSR in October in a 1-bedroom and have requested to be as close to the Paddock pool as possible.  That is strange that they don't offer a frying pan in the room, if we weren't flying, I would of brought my own because I do a lot of cooking in my frying pan.  Anyway, I am so glad you are having a great time and enjoying your stay .


----------



## DannysMom

Have you looked through all the cabinets in the kitchen as well as the oven for the missing frying pans?  If they are indeed missing, just call housekeeping to inform them, they should be able to bring replacement pans pretty quickly, as they should be there for you.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos or autocorrects!


----------



## delmar411

There are drying lines in the shower, there are hooks right outside the shower, there are hangers in the closet and towel bars over the tub that can be used for suits since they are completely in the tub area.  Hope this helps.

The front room dresser has drawers and the coffee table has storage inside, plus there is a dresser in the master bedroom.  We tend to stay for a min of 10days at a time and fully unpack so maybe we just travel lighter?

The frying pans are often under the stove but whatever you are missing, housekeeping will bring it up to you.  One evening as I was cooking dinner I had to keep calling for things, it would have been comical if it wasn't so annoying. 

The door thing is completely annoying.  It was just a poor design to give access to the toilet from all areas but all the DVCs we've stayed in have had a similar bathroom setup (or worse!).

I'm glad you are having good luck with the buses and you got a prime location near the pool.  That's my personal favorite location.


----------



## Lucys dad

We decided to upgrade from a studio to a 1 BR villa for 3 weeks in June, there are only 3 of us - myself, DW and DD aged 12. 

We have friends (a couple) in Canada that are going to try and come down to WDW for 3 or 4 nights to meet us during the 3 weeks. Would they be allowed to stay at our 1BR villa for a few nights ? Obviously they would be buying their own park tickets. 

Not looking to break any rules by sneaking them, but wondered whether it would be allowed and if so, what the costs and procedures are to possibly add a couple for a few nights.

Would appreciate any info.


----------



## delmar411

Lucys dad said:


> We decided to upgrade from a studio to a 1 BR villa for 3 weeks in June, there are only 3 of us - myself, DW and DD aged 12.
> 
> We have friends (a couple) in Canada that are going to try and come down to WDW for 3 or 4 nights to meet us during the 3 weeks. Would they be allowed to stay at our 1BR villa for a few nights ? Obviously they would be buying their own park tickets.
> 
> Not looking to break any rules by sneaking them, but wondered whether it would be allowed and if so, what the costs and procedures are to possibly add a couple for a few nights.
> 
> Would appreciate any info.



You just add them to the room when they arrive.  It is called something like a day visitor, not sure exactly but you can add them up to room capacity.


----------



## AnnaS

We also did not receive our text that our studio was ready when we stayed at OKW in May.  They have a whole new text system now -  hopefully it will all get worked out soon.  It has been in place for a bit now though 

If you are missing something or need something, ask housekeeping.

We have enjoyed our stays at SSR also.


----------



## Doingitagain

Next summer we will be traveling to WDW with four grandparents, two with limited mobility.  Are there elevators to all the floors?  I can't remember, we have always used steps in the past.  

I presume the Springs would be the best request to be close to the restaurants and bus?


----------



## delmar411

Doingitagain said:


> Next summer we will be traveling to WDW with four grandparents, two with limited mobility.  Are there elevators to all the floors?  I can't remember, we have always used steps in the past.
> 
> I presume the Springs would be the best request to be close to the restaurants and bus?



There are elevators but if they will have mobility devices then the Grandstand area is your best bet because it is the first bus stop and they will be able to get on the buses easier.  The buses are often full by the time they get to the Springs stop during busier times.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

delmar411 said:


> There are elevators but if they will have mobility devices then the Grandstand area is your best bet because it is the first bus stop and they will be able to get on the buses easier.  The buses are often full by the time they get to the Springs stop during busier times.



As a disabled person who stays every year at SSR I second this great advice re the Grandstand!


----------



## TBLaube

We are going at Thanksgiving and requested Grandstand as well. My mom has stage 4 cancer and will be in a wheelchair. We figured it would be the most convenient with location and bus pick up. We can't wait to go. It is her dream to go one more time.


----------



## jennylyn_b

TBLaube said:


> We are going at Thanksgiving and requested Grandstand as well. My mom has stage 4 cancer and will be in a wheelchair. We figured it would be the most convenient with location and bus pick up. We can't wait to go. It is her dream to go one more time.



I am so sorry for your moms health. We lost my DHs mom and brother in 2011 both stage 4 cancer. Have a great time and remember each lovely minute. The grandstands is our favorite section!


----------



## TBLaube

Thanks jennilyn! She is a spitfire and I mean that in the best way. She hasn't been six years and hasn't stayed at a DVC resort so we are all very excited. I own at BLT and still haven't stayed there...lol.  I love the location, but don't love the concrete. We love the grassy resorts, if that makes sense. SSR is one of my favorite resorts! She is going to love it.


----------



## Suzanne74

delmar411 said:


> There are drying lines in the shower, there are hooks right outside the shower, there are hangers in the closet and towel bars over the tub that can be used for suits since they are completely in the tub area.  Hope this helps.
> 
> The front room dresser has drawers and the coffee table has storage inside, plus there is a dresser in the master bedroom.  We tend to stay for a min of 10days at a time and fully unpack so maybe we just travel lighter?
> 
> The frying pans are often under the stove but whatever you are missing, housekeeping will bring it up to you.  One evening as I was cooking dinner I had to keep calling for things, it would have been comical if it wasn't so annoying.
> 
> The door thing is completely annoying.  It was just a poor design to give access to the toilet from all areas but all the DVCs we've stayed in have had a similar bathroom setup (or worse!).
> 
> I'm glad you are having good luck with the buses and you got a prime location near the pool.  That's my personal favorite location.



There is no line in the shower. I see the ports but there is no line. Maybe it broke?  I thought it was taken away. There are three towel bars. One in tub area, one by pedestal sink and one in toilet room. I don't see any hooks?  I feel like I am missing them   we need those towel bars for our towels because we don't have room service.  Hooks on the 5 bathroom doors would be a huge plus. 

I found the frying pan in the oven - thanks all  

The 2 girls have the front drawers, my husband and I used the 4 small drawers under tv in master.  I called housekeeping for hangers and they brought 10. We only had 3. That helped a lot. 

The bus service is still incredible.  I am not sure if it is luck or more people driving, or something else but it has been wonderful.  To and from, peak times and off.   We go to AoA for 4 days after and I dread the bus service there. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## kjohno10

Hi,

I'm looking to request a certain area for our stay at SSR. Does anyone happen to know the best people to email please? The resort itself or go through Disney with our booking ref?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kjohno10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to request a certain area for our stay at SSR. Does anyone happen to know the best people to email please? The resort itself or go through Disney with our booking ref?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Hi. It depends how you booked. If you are a member of DVC or it is a DVC booking then phone member services with your reference number and make the request. They are very helpful! If it's a hotel type booking direct with Disney then I would call the main reservations line and give your request to them. I find it's best to call Disney but see what others think?


----------



## kjohno10

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. It depends how you booked. If you are a member of DVC or it is a DVC booking then phone member services with your reference number and make the request. They are very helpful! If it's a hotel type booking direct with Disney then I would call the main reservations line and give your request to them. I find it's best to call Disney but see what others think?



Thanks for your reply. We aren't DVC members we booked directly through Disney.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kjohno10 said:


> Thanks for your reply. We aren't DVC members we booked directly through Disney.



I would still phone the reservations number and make the request. I don't find emailing very productive. When I phone it's always honoured and appears on the booking  good luck! Hope you get what you want!


----------



## kate2shay

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. My DH and I are new DVC members at AKV. We booked a quick trip in Oct staying at SSR! Quick question... How many floors are in the Congress buildings? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kate2shay said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. My DH and I are new DVC members at AKV. We booked a quick trip in Oct staying at SSR! Quick question... How many floors are in the Congress buildings?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe there are three but somebody else might confirm? Congrats on becoming new DVC owners I am sure it will serve you well it has us! Welcome home. Paula


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kate2shay said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. My DH and I are new DVC members at AKV. We booked a quick trip in Oct staying at SSR! Quick question... How many floors are in the Congress buildings?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


All of the buildings at SSR are identical.  They're all four floors.


----------



## kate2shay

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> All of the buildings at SSR are identical.  They're all four floors.



Thanks so much for the quick reply! We're really looking forward to our first stay here.


----------



## kate2shay

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I believe there are three but somebody else might confirm? Congrats on becoming new DVC owners I am sure it will serve you well it has us! Welcome home. Paula



Thank you! We already have three trips booked! We love it already.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

kate2shay said:


> Thank you! We already have three trips booked! We love it already.



Great sorry pp said 4 floors. Been to SSR countless times and I missed a floor lol! Usually on ground floor you see as I have an accessible room. Glad you love it too! We are going in 29 days wohhooo! Hope we get The Grandstand it's our fav


----------



## ness0905

We just booked here for sept. A and I have seen that the walkway to dtd is closed how do you travel there now bus or boat and how long does this take now?
Thanks


----------



## jennylyn_b

ness0905 said:


> We just booked here for sept. A and I have seen that the walkway to dtd is closed how do you travel there now bus or boat and how long does this take now?
> Thanks



We like the boat. It runs from 11 am to 11 pm except in high winds or bad weather. Boats come every 20 mins approximately and the ride takes about 12-15 mins.


----------



## tb1972

jennylyn_b said:


> We like the boat. It runs from 11 am to 11 pm except in high winds or bad weather. Boats come every 20 mins approximately and the ride takes about 12-15 mins.



We prefer boat over bus too, it is more peaceful. We're OKW owners and take the boats when staying there. Looking forward to taking the SSR boat in Nov.!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Cumbley

We've booked a trip to SSR in January with free dining. Never stayed here before and DP is new to us. Really excited about a different Disney experience so please tell me - what do I need to know about SSR and what are your favourite things? TIA!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

My wife says the Main pool is her favorite part of SSR.  In January, that might be an issue. 

I just like walking around the place.  I love the smells and sights of the resort.   Not very exciting, yes, but, then again, would be on vacation.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Just wanted to jump on and say that we will be at SSR in 35 days .  We got our ME packet yesterday and I did online check-in a couple of days ago.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom villa (requested Paddock area, closest to the pool) and can't wait to have the washer/dryer in our room and I love having a full size kitchen, it helps with breakfasts and midday snacks ....we normally book studios at the other resorts but for some reason it seems like whenever we stay at SSR, we always splurge for a 1 bedroom .


----------



## Cumbley

Conan the Librarian said:
			
		

> My wife says the Main pool is her favorite part of SSR.  In January, that might be an issue.
> 
> I just like walking around the place.  I love the smells and sights of the resort.   Not very exciting, yes, but, then again, would be on vacation.



Hey we're British! We'll be in the pool regardless!


----------



## meggiebeth

Cumbley said:


> Hey we're British! We'll be in the pool regardless!



Hahahahaha! We are British too, but we love the warm Floridian pools. Such a treat!

Did you get the great discount offered at SSR? They always seem to discount a lot on SSR and OKW. Just out of interest- I'm wondering if anyone got it but me!


Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## meggiebeth

Sorry- duplicate post!


----------



## kjohno10

One for the ladies... 

I'm asking this on behalf of my wife (honest!)... do the studio rooms have Diffusers?? Could be some big hair going on!

Many thanks.


----------



## Cumbley

meggiebeth said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha! We are British too, but we love the warm Floridian pools. Such a treat!
> 
> Did you get the great discount offered at SSR? They always seem to discount a lot on SSR and OKW. Just out of interest- I'm wondering if anyone got it but me!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hiya, we got free dining & then 35% off the resort (I think!) really looking forward to trying a new resort!


----------



## duffdo

meggiebeth said:


> Hahahahaha! We are British too, but we love the warm Floridian pools. Such a treat!
> 
> Did you get the great discount offered at SSR? They always seem to discount a lot on SSR and OKW. Just out of interest- I'm wondering if anyone got it but me!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





I got 35% discount, free DDP and a $200 gift card. The joys of booking 18 months in advance


----------



## MarkF0wle

meggiebeth said:


> Hahahahaha! We are British too, but we love the warm Floridian pools. Such a treat!
> 
> Did you get the great discount offered at SSR? They always seem to discount a lot on SSR and OKW. Just out of interest- I'm wondering if anyone got it but me!
> 
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We got the deal over here. Discount, free dining & gift card! It's our first year booking directly with Disney.

I think when I am in Florida my British bone is broken, we were over last May it was insanely hot & I was moaning the pool was too cold. My body had conditioned itself to Florida in August so it's still adjusting!


----------



## Suzanne74

kjohno10 said:


> One for the ladies...
> 
> I'm asking this on behalf of my wife (honest!)... do the studio rooms have Diffusers?? Could be some big hair going on!
> 
> Many thanks.



I was just in a 1 bedroom and they only have the in-wall hair dryers. No diffusers. I suggest she brings her own. The room ones are awful.


----------



## meggiebeth

Cumbley said:


> Hiya, we got free dining & then 35% off the resort (I think!) really looking forward to trying a new resort!



Where have you stayed before? I love SSR, and vastly prefer it to the dark Poly and AKL. Of course the GF is better but way more expensive.

I understand why SSR isn't very popular- because the theming is subtle (but definitely still there), the location isn't near a park and the restaurant choices are not big onsite. IMO it's a hidden gem! We preferred it to not only AKL and the Poly but possibly even BC.



duffdo said:


> I got 35% discount, free DDP and a $200 gift card. The joys of booking 18 months in advance



Us too! It pays off, right?! The deals seem to have gotten worse though. We payed way more this year than on our last trip in 2011. You beat us though! We booked 16 months in advance and I thought that was long!!



MarkF0wle said:


> We got the deal over here. Discount, free dining & gift card! It's our first year booking directly with Disney.
> 
> I think when I am in Florida my British bone is broken, we were over last May it was insanely hot & I was moaning the pool was too cold. My body had conditioned itself to Florida in August so it's still adjusting!



Glad to hear others have made use of it! In 2011 we got 45% off and free dining which I thought was a fantastic deal. I'm living the gift card we have now though, and can't wait to spend it, but don't know what on! Apparently it's really inconvenient to get?

Not sure what OKW is like but we chose to stay at SSR again. I'm worried about the pool temperature in November compared to August!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MarkF0wle

meggiebeth said:


> Glad to hear others have made use of it! In 2011 we got 45% off and free dining which I thought was a fantastic deal. I'm living the gift card we have now though, and can't wait to spend it, but don't know what on! Apparently it's really inconvenient to get?
> 
> Not sure what OKW is like but we chose to stay at SSR again. I'm worried about the pool temperature in November compared to August!
> 
> Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We got the same deal here. We've had the same deal for the past 3 years, we're actually spending the same amount this year than we did last year. Don't tell Disney. 

No information on the GC, last 2 years we went with Virgin Holiday & we picked it up at the airport. I'm guessing it's either in the pack or we get it at check-in?

The pool temperatures are fine, it's heated. When you're in, it's fine. There's just a breeze in the air in May that I didn't feel in August. I'm spoiled.


----------



## Cumbley

We've always stayed at the Contemporary which also doesn't have great theming but has the great convenience of walking to MK and the monorail running through!


----------



## kjohno10

Suzanne74 said:


> I was just in a 1 bedroom and they only have the in-wall hair dryers. No diffusers. I suggest she brings her own. The room ones are awful.



Thank You!!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

Disney had our resale purchase in the system yesterday so I guess we can officially post here as SSR owners


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> Disney had our resale purchase in the system yesterday so I guess we can officially post here as SSR owners



Congrats! Welcome home  I hope you enjoy SSR as much as we do! When do you plan to stay?


----------



## jennylyn_b

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> Disney had our resale purchase in the system yesterday so I guess we can officially post here as SSR owners



Welcome home! We have 3 contracts at SSR and we love it. Hope you do as much as we do!


----------



## Doug7856

Does anyone know if the rooms at SSR have RFID readers installed for all of the rooms? I read that the delay for some resorts using the Magic Bands will be the lack of RFID readers on the room doors. Not sure of the accuracy of that information though. I thought that all of the resorts had RFID readers by now.

Our November trip will be here soon and we're wondering if we'll get to use the Magic Bands.


----------



## meggiebeth

MarkF0wle said:


> We got the same deal here. We've had the same deal for the past 3 years, we're actually spending the same amount this year than we did last year. Don't tell Disney.
> 
> No information on the GC, last 2 years we went with Virgin Holiday & we picked it up at the airport. I'm guessing it's either in the pack or we get it at check-in?
> 
> The pool temperatures are fine, it's heated. When you're in, it's fine. There's just a breeze in the air in May that I didn't feel in August. I'm spoiled.



Well, unless you could DDP prices which have taken a HUGE and greedy hike up over the last two years!!  I guess the 45% discount was too good to last... Even the DVC sales guy was shocked we got that deal along with free dining. Perk of being in the UK!!

Apparently you have to trek to the World of Disney Store to get the gift card. Bleh...!!!

Ah that's good. I adore Disney in August so am a little worried about adjusting haha!



Cumbley said:


> We've always stayed at the Contemporary which also doesn't have great theming but has the great convenience of walking to MK and the monorail running through!



I love the location of the CR but it seems very dated and overpriced, plus is doesn't really have a 'personality' like other resorts IMO.

I long to stay at VGF...



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Congrats! Welcome home  I hope you enjoy SSR as much as we do! When do you plan to stay?



Awww, I'd love to join DVC. I guess someday I will, and I really am determined to! How much are the dues each year? Apparently they are really high.



Doug7856 said:


> Does anyone know if the rooms at SSR have RFID readers installed for all of the rooms? I read that the delay for some resorts using the Magic Bands will be the lack of RFID readers on the room doors. Not sure of the accuracy of that information though. I thought that all of the resorts had RFID readers by now.
> 
> Our November trip will be here soon and we're wondering if we'll get to use the Magic Bands.



I really, really do hope we can try Magic Bands. I will be so, so disappointed if we can't! SSR always seems to be left till last. 

I'd be interested to hear the answer to your RFID question though!! It might give me more hope! 

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Doug7856 said:


> Does anyone know if the rooms at SSR have RFID readers installed for all of the rooms? I read that the delay for some resorts using the Magic Bands will be the lack of RFID readers on the room doors. Not sure of the accuracy of that information though. I thought that all of the resorts had RFID readers by now.
> 
> Our November trip will be here soon and we're wondering if we'll get to use the Magic Bands.



SSR had them when I stayed there in the spring.


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Congrats! Welcome home  I hope you enjoy SSR as much as we do! When do you plan to stay?



We go up a lot being from S Fla. As a matter of fact we are driving up in the morning to stay on a cash res for the holiday weekend.

We will probably book our first DVC stay after the  New Year.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> We go up a lot being from S Fla. As a matter of fact we are driving up in the morning to stay on a cash res for the holiday weekend.
> 
> We will probably book our first DVC stay after the  New Year.



Oh wow how great! This weekend lovely! Do enjoy  say hello to SSR for us and say we will be home real soon. 20 days...not that I am counting lol..


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh wow how great! This weekend lovely! Do enjoy  say hello to SSR for us and say we will be home real soon. 20 days...not that I am counting lol..



20 days? That is awesome. Hopefully the heat breaks a bit as it usually does as we move into August.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SFlaDisneyfans said:


> 20 days? That is awesome. Hopefully the heat breaks a bit as it usually does as we move into August.



Yes hopefully but coming from the UK we don't mind a bit of heat before heading back for our winter! We are doing a disney cruise also  just love that castaway cay!


----------



## woodleygrrl

we went to WDW for a quick weekend trip since we had yesterday off and the airfare from DC was pretty cheap.  We thought that we would try a new DVC resort since we would have a car and we have only stayed at BW, BC, and AKL.  So SSA it was.  We checked in pretty late, around 10:30 and I had done on-line check in so I didn't anticipate any drama.

Well they couldnt find our reservation  despite having a confirmation number, and we waited for 20 minutes before a supervisor was called and simply pulled our welcome packet out of the pile of on-line check ins.

Then we were assigned to carousel.  This could not be further from anything else but the main entrance.  It really feels like it has no connection to the rest of the resort at all.  Forget it if you want to get a quick drink or something to eat after coming back from the parks.  There is no real great place to park near the carriage house and it is quite a long walk to get there.

It was hotter than the surface of the sun all weekend, so the idea of walking was not even a consideration.

nonetheless, the room itself was nice.  However, you can't really watch tv in bed since the entertainment center sits so low on the floor.  The top of the tv is about level with the end of the bed.

Don't think we will stay here again.  Really does not feel like a WDW resort.  More like a condo on I drive.


----------



## MinnieTink

Can someone help me? We are getting so excited for our first stay at SSR  I have read several times that a DTD walkway has been closed. I thought I read that there was another walkway tho? Is this accurate? If so where is this walkway located at SSR, and also where in DTD would you be if you took this walkway?

I hope that makes sense 

And thanks!


----------



## Doug7856

MinnieTink said:


> Can someone help me? We are getting so excited for our first stay at SSR  I have read several times that a DTD walkway has been closed. I thought I read that there was another walkway tho? Is this accurate? If so where is this walkway located at SSR, and also where in DTD would you be if you took this walkway?
> 
> I hope that makes sense
> 
> And thanks!



There is a nice walk that brings you to the West Side section. Ask at at check in, they will give you a map with directions. As I recall the walk begins closer to the Carriage House.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MinnieTink said:


> Can someone help me? We are getting so excited for our first stay at SSR  I have read several times that a DTD walkway has been closed. I thought I read that there was another walkway tho? Is this accurate? If so where is this walkway located at SSR, and also where in DTD would you be if you took this walkway?
> 
> I hope that makes sense
> 
> And thanks!


The walkway is directly behind the Carriage House, near the golf course pro shop.  Cast Members may or may not point you toward it, as it's technically a golf cart path and not a walking path.  Also note that it isn't lighted at night.

It will bring you out in the last section of DTD parking lot, closest to the Cirque du Soliel building.


----------



## Lucys dad

On the subject of walking to DTD. Does anyone know when the new path/bridge to DTD will be open ? I understand the main walkway is now closed but have they actually started work on the new one yet ?

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Lucys dad said:


> On the subject of walking to DTD. Does anyone know when the new path/bridge to DTD will be open ? I understand the main walkway is now closed but have they actually started work on the new one yet ?
> 
> Thanks


An end date wasn't part of the closure announcement.  Just my guess, but because the new bridge leads directly into one of the construction zones of the new Disney Springs, I think it will probably be closed for quite some time, even if the bridge itself gets finished.


----------



## lindaanddarren

We are staying at SSR for the first time in 35 days . Is there a way to check in now or have I read that wrong  . 
We've booked through wdw uk and as yet haven't requested an area we would like to stay in  . The springs seems to be popular , is this near a good bus stop ( not hiring a car) pools, drinks/ food court , downtown disney etc ... Or can you recommend any other area


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lindaanddarren said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in 35 days . Is there a way to check in now or have I read that wrong  .
> We've booked through wdw uk and as yet haven't requested an area we would like to stay in  . The springs seems to be popular , is this near a good bus stop ( not hiring a car) pools, drinks/ food court , downtown disney etc ... Or can you recommend any other area



Hi. You can check on online via my disney experience or by the main disney website. But it's best I find the phone to place a request on your booking first. Phone the main disney reservations line to do this quoting your ref number. Then check in online. Yes the Springs is right by the bus stop and the main building where the carriage house is ( check in ) , quick serve food etc. there is also a nice pool there. The bus is quick to go to Downtown disney from here where there are many places to eat. I think this is an ideal block without a car


----------



## lindaanddarren

Thank you for the reply that's so helpful. Feeling excited lol


----------



## Doug7856

lindaanddarren said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in 35 days . Is there a way to check in now or have I read that wrong  .
> We've booked through wdw uk and as yet haven't requested an area we would like to stay in  . The springs seems to be popular , is this near a good bus stop ( not hiring a car) pools, drinks/ food court , downtown disney etc ... Or can you recommend any other area



SSR is a large resort and often has many rooms available at check in. When you check in verify the section they have you located in. All have advantages EXCEPT Carousel. If at all possible, try not to be located in this section. Our favorite is Grand Stand because of the easy walk to Carriage House, it's the first bus stop and the small pool and hot tub in the area (no water slide though). 

Enjoy and have an awesome trip!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lindaanddarren said:


> Thank you for the reply that's so helpful. Feeling excited lol



Have a love time! I second that re OP and not The Carousel!


----------



## Doingitagain

We have a 3 bedroom grand villa and a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights next July.  Do all sections have grand villas and two bedroom units (we want to be close together)?

Are all the grand villas two stories?  Worried about steps for 4 eighty year olds.  

We won't be going to parks so busing isn't an issue, but will do Downtown Disney and eat at Turf Club.  What section of the resort would you recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Doingitagain said:


> We have a 3 bedroom grand villa and a dedicated 2 bedroom for two nights next July.  Do all sections have grand villas and two bedroom units (we want to be close together)?
> 
> Are all the grand villas two stories?  Worried about steps for 4 eighty year olds.
> 
> We won't be going to parks so busing isn't an issue, but will do Downtown Disney and eat at Turf Club.  What section of the resort would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you!


Every building at SSR has an identical layout.  The only difference may be where the HA rooms are.

All Grand Villas are two stories.  There's an external door on each floor, though.  If necessary, someone who can't use the stairs can always go out to the hall and use the elevator.


----------



## Cumbley

Can anyone confirm if all areas have now been refurbished? I believe the last areas were due to be completed in August? Thanks


----------



## jennylyn_b

Going back home in 48 days!!! Was looking for override codes for the thermostat. It always gets too hot at night and then dd wakes up and takes forever to settle her back down. She's only three or will be and needs a cool room. We have requested The Grandstands section. Tia!


----------



## txcpamom

We will be there in 43 days, and we are participating in the magic band / FP+ test!!! I didn't think I could be any more excited than I already was!


----------



## panixx

txcpamom said:


> We will be there in 43 days, and we are participating in the magic band / FP+ test!!! I didn't think I could be any more excited than I already was!



Ahh so SSR is part of the MagicBand testing?  We will be there in December and are hoping we get bands.


----------



## dreamlinda

panixx said:


> Ahh so SSR is part of the MagicBand testing?  We will be there in December and are hoping we get bands.



Seems they have pretty much opened up testing, I am at OKW 10/30 and have access to FP+ and ordered bands.  Lots of info on this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49556099#post49556099


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

We're here now! We're owners, but this is our first time staying here. We're really enjoying it, but find it very difficult to find our way around. They gave us a map at check-in but gave very little information about how to get anywhere, including our room. They basically insisted on using the bellman, even though we prefer not to. Once we settled into our room, we were lost! There are maps all around, but they don't have a 'you are here' marker on any of them. And otherwise there were no directional signs on the walkways of where to go. The map they gave us at checkin doesn't even show/lost where the restaurants are, or the where the boat docks. After two days were used to it, but it was a pain, especially in the rain yesterday. 

Anyway, other than that were really enjoying ourselves!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

How do you know if you are part of the FP+ Magic Bands test? We arrive in 3 weeks for a split stay (VWL/SSR). Thanks!


----------



## kassonvike

New owner.  Doing a DVC vacation for the first time in November.  I booked the room through the DVC members site online and I don't remember seeing anything for room requests.  Do we need to call member services for that?  Just do it when we arrive?

Any recommendations for room requests?  We have a 3 and 6 year old.  I'm thinking of requesting as close to the Paddock pool as possible and DO NOT put us in Carousel.

Any better/other requests you would suggest?  (Almost forgot, we are staying in 1 bedroom if that makes any difference)

Thanks


----------



## jennylyn_b

kassonvike said:


> New owner.  Doing a DVC vacation for the first time in November.  I booked the room through the DVC members site online and I don't remember seeing anything for room requests.  Do we need to call member services for that?  Just do it when we arrive?
> 
> Any recommendations for room requests?  We have a 3 and 6 year old.  I'm thinking of requesting as close to the Paddock pool as possible and DO NOT put us in Carousel.
> 
> Any better/other requests you would suggest?  (Almost forgot, we are staying in 1 bedroom if that makes any difference)
> 
> Thanks



Yes, call member services and put in the Paddock request. You cannot say don't put us in such and such section. Just put in where you DO want. Requests are just that. They aren't guaranteed but we've always gotten ours. Also don't go crazy with requests. One or two only. The more you add the less chance they can accommodate you.


----------



## jmw33

goofy4wdw2 said:
			
		

> How do you know if you are part of the FP+ Magic Bands test? We arrive in 3 weeks for a split stay (VWL/SSR). Thanks!



Log into your My Disney Experience account from the website or app. It will say "customize your bands."


----------



## "Got Disney"

WE have been owners of SSR for many years but have never stayed here...we are going for $ days in July for the 4th than on a cruise...so we thought we would try it..have used most of our points for the cruise...yes I know...so can only get a studio..use to 2 bedrooms ....

we will be tight but who cares its WDW right  So what is the best place to stay...being near the main pool is nice however on the 4th of July week well...may never get on...so what is the next best place not to far away from the main pool? 

I have no problem with noise of kids...so if you had to pick the best spot to have the main pool not the last bus and close enough to food...where would you stay?


----------



## Andrew015

My first trip to SSR is coming up a week from Today!   I just completed my online check-in, and requested a room in The Grandstand.  Everything I have read seems to indicate that the most popular choices are either The Springs, Congress Park or The Grandstand.   While the Springs is closest to The Carriage House and main pool area, I understand that it seems to be the most crowded and is last on the bus loop, thus leaving the possibility of standing room only at certain times.  This was my main reason for opting out of The Springs.  I really liked the notion of Congress Park, as the chances of a DTD view are high, and the close proximity to the DTD walkway.   But I learned that the walkway has now been closed for construction, thus losing the proximity advantage to DTD.  I had planned to wake up early, walk over to DTD and grab breakfast sandwiches at EOS, but with the walkway closed, this seemed to make The Grandstand the best choice of the group.     Good proximity to the Carriage House, restaurants and boat launch, as well as being the first bus stop on the loop (as I understand it).   I hope this turns out to be a good selection.  In any event, its my first time at SSR, so I wont know what Im missing or not missing from any other building cluster!


----------



## Andrew015

[QUOTE="Got Disney";49582676]WE have been owners of SSR for many years but have never stayed here...we are going for $ days in July for the 4th than on a cruise...so we thought we would try it..have used most of our points for the cruise...yes I know...so can only get a studio..use to 2 bedrooms ....

we will be tight but who cares its WDW right  So what is the best place to stay...being near the main pool is nice however on the 4th of July week well...may never get on...so what is the next best place not to far away from the main pool? 

I have no problem with noise of kids...so if you had to pick the best spot to have the main pool not the last bus and close enough to food...where would you stay? [/QUOTE]

I'm no SSR expert (as my post above mentions, I am going for the first time next week).   However, my research tells me that The Springs gives you the closest proximity to the main pool and also The Carriage House (the center hub of the resort).    One downside to The Springs is that it is the last stop on the bus loop, so crowded buses / standing-room-only are a possibility, especially during 4th of July.    

I opted for The Grandstand, which is the building cluster just west of the Carriage House.    Proximity to the Carriage House and main pool should be second only to The Springs.   However, it appears to be the first stop on the bus loop.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Andrew015 said:


> I'm no SSR expert (as my post above mentions, I am going for the first time next week).   However, my research tells me that The Springs gives you the closest proximity to the main pool and also The Carriage House (the center hub of the resort).    One downside to The Springs is that it is the last stop on the bus loop, so crowded buses / standing-room-only are a possibility, especially during 4th of July.
> 
> I opted for The Grandstand, which is the building cluster just west of the Carriage House.    Proximity to the Carriage House and main pool should be second only to The Springs.   However, it appears to be the first stop on the bus loop.



Thanks...after a bunch of research I also found this out.....and since we are going for the 4th of July...best not to tangle with the springs...although may change my mind.

Friends are staying at the BCV so may change to that if I can get in   think it will just be so much easier for that date  but as of the moment I am booked at SSR but still have to put in a request of here we want to be


----------



## txcpamom

For our upcoming trip, we have an 8:05 ressie for Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique at MK one morning, and a 7:30 ressie for breakfast at 'Ohana at the Polynesian another morning. (I made these when we originally thought we were staying at the Poly.) I am so excited to be staying at SSR, and I don't want to give up my reservations, but that is pretty early. What is my best plan to get to MK and to the Poly that early, and how much time should I allow for each? And if we decide we need the extra sleep, how much would taxi fare be?


----------



## delmar411

txcpamom said:


> For our upcoming trip, we have an 8:05 ressie for Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique at MK one morning, and a 7:30 ressie for breakfast at 'Ohana at the Polynesian another morning. (I made these when we originally thought we were staying at the Poly.) I am so excited to be staying at SSR, and I don't want to give up my reservations, but that is pretty early. What is my best plan to get to MK and to the Poly that early, and how much time should I allow for each? And if we decide we need the extra sleep, how much would taxi fare be?



You'd have to get on the 6:30am bus.  And there is no point in cabbing it to the MK as you just go to the TTC so you might as well take the bus anyway and get dropped at the actual park.

Cab fare would be around $20 with tip.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

txcpamom said:


> For our upcoming trip, we have an 8:05 ressie for Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique at MK one morning, and a 7:30 ressie for breakfast at 'Ohana at the Polynesian another morning. (I made these when we originally thought we were staying at the Poly.) I am so excited to be staying at SSR, and I don't want to give up my reservations, but that is pretty early. What is my best plan to get to MK and to the Poly that early, and how much time should I allow for each? And if we decide we need the extra sleep, how much would taxi fare be?



When we had early AM ADR's like that, we would call Bell Services for a cab.  9 times out of 10 they would send the resort van to transport us if they weren't busy.  I gave the driver the $$ I would have spent on cab-fare - usually around $20 - $25.  We usually got the same driver, but I can't think of his name right now.  He was very nice and came right away when he knew it was us.  We even called the night before to set things up sometimes.
Have a great trip!


----------



## txcpamom

That helps a lot, thank you both!


----------



## DisneyHeather

70 days until my first SSR stay  I'm so excited it's getting closer and closer.


----------



## mrsap

We just added another day to our stay! Looking forward to staying at SSR!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

txcpamom said:


> That helps a lot, thank you both!



You're very welcome.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We have 2 more sleeps and we will be going to our SSR home.  We are in a 1-bedroom and I am really excited to have a full kitchen and a washer/dryer in our unit.  We normally stay in Studios, but decided to splurge this trip and stay in the bigger unit.  I have requested the Paddock area and hopefully we will be close enough to the pool.  The last time we stayed there, we went past the new pool and our kids were in awe by it (the last time we stayed there was last January and was too cold to swim).  This will also be our first time going to F&W festival .


----------



## Andrew015

I just returned last night from my first ever stay at SSR.     We had a studio in The Grandstand (room #s 8500  8800), which is the closest building in the section to the Carriage House.    Our room # was 8823, which was a 4th floor room overlooking the 18th hole of Lake Buena Vista Golf Course.   

Prior to my stay, I was a little skeptical about staying at SSR.    I had made up my mind prior to our trip that I wouldnt like the resort for its location and for the size and layout of the resort.   VWL is my home resort, and I love the proximity to MK, as well as the resort layout of essentially having everything under 1 roof as opposed to the spread out, sub-building layout of SSR.      While I still prefer the everything under one roof layout, our location at The Grandstand was fantastic.   We had excellent proximity to the Carriage House, Artist Palette, the main pool and the boat dock.      Everything that the resort had to offer was pretty much right at our finger tips.     If anyone is considering a stay at SSR, but has similar concerns about the size of the resort and potentially long walks, I highly recommend requesting to be in the 8500-8800 block of The Grandstand.    As for the location, while I still prefer to be in the Magic Kingdom resort area, SSR was far from inconvenient.     Once we figured out the buses, which I will address in a second, we found ourselves at the park of our choice in typically 10-15 short minutes from time of departure.    

Busses and Boats:    We found out the hard way that upon leaving SSR, the Grandstand was the very first pickup location, meaning that you had to stop at all other building clusters prior to finally departing for your destination.    This could potentially add around 25-30 minutes or so to the commute time.     We learned that The Springs is the final stop, and that it wasnt very far away from our building in the Grandstand.    So on a typical morning, we would have breakfast at AP, then head right for the bus stop over at The Springs.    From AP, this bus stop was actually closer than the one at the Grandstand anyways.   This little trick saved us a decent amount of time each day that would otherwise be spent circling the massive SSR complex via bus.    On the way home from the parks, The Grandstand was the very first drop off, which we really appreciated after a long day at the park, especially after taking advantage of the extended magic hours.    Boat transportation to DTD was great and boats came and went frequently (we never waited any longer than 10 minutes for the next boat).      

Dining:   Unfortunately, we never had a chance to try out the Turf Club, as all of our ADRs were either at the park or another resort.    However, we did have breakfast at Artist Palette every morning.    We prefer a quick breakfast to a sit-down, as we are usually up late every night and like to sleep in until about 9:00 am, so the quick breakfast helps us to maximize our time elsewhere.    The food court was nice, and the breakfast selection was pretty good.    I dont think the quick service menus vary much from resort to resort, but a few little quirks we found disappointing  - i.e. Mickey Waffles only come with maple syrup, no fruit topping option.    The first morning, I asked the cast member if we could substitute for a fruit topping.   She seemed confused by the request, and after a long pause, she just said it couldnt be done.    I had a feeling that if I had pushed the issue a little more, she would have obliged.   But it really wasnt a big deal.    The next morning, we asked the same question, and this cast member said, OK, but I have to charge you extra.    At VWL, they give you the option  no charge.     Once again, at the end of the day, no big deal either way.       

Rapid Refill Station:    The rapid refill station was in full effect.   I was a little disappointed by the selection (I recall BLT and VWL having a little wider variety of sodas and a Powerade option), but once again, not the end of the world.    Upon using my mug, the LED screen would light up and say Refills good until 10/10/2013.    We checked out yesterday, which was 9/30.    So evidently, someone screwed up when activating my mug and gave me an extra week.   I wish they had done the same thing with my room.    

Quiet Pool @ Grand Stand:   While we never swam here, the quiet pool was usually empty (5-10 people tops).    The splash and play area is still being renovated, and thus, is offline for the youngsters.   Someone asked about this the other day, so if youre reading, heres the answer.   

In summary, Im very glad that I had a chance to try out SSR, and I wouldnt hesitate to go back.    It seems that SSR usually has availability, so in the event that I find myself booking another last minute getaway, I will have no reservation about booking a room at SSR.


----------



## goofy4wdw2

If we stay in the Springs would it be a far walk to get off the Grandstand bus stop after a day in the park and walk to our Springs building to avoid riding the bus around the whole resort?


----------



## delmar411

goofy4wdw2 said:


> If we stay in the Springs would it be a far walk to get off the Grandstand bus stop after a day in the park and walk to our Springs building to avoid riding the bus around the whole resort?



Yes it would feel like quite a long haul at the end of the day esp since it has never taken 20mins to get around the resort! Lol  at the end of the day ppl simply bolt off the bus and you can be done very quickly. 

Just for reference, when we stay in the grandstand we can get to the springs stop just in time to catch the bus we missed at grandstand stop.  So obviously the time it takes us to run for the grandstand stop to the springs stop is the amount of time it takes to get around the entire resort.


----------



## jennylyn_b

goofy4wdw2 said:


> If we stay in the Springs would it be a far walk to get off the Grandstand bus stop after a day in the park and walk to our Springs building to avoid riding the bus around the whole resort?



I think it would depend in where in the springs you are located. We can walk from the grandstands bus stop to the carriage house in about 3-5 mins with a stroller so it's not far but where you are in the springs would make a difference. Would be worth a shot though. On a crowded bus the walk might be quite nice.


----------



## Andrew015

goofy4wdw2 said:


> If we stay in the Springs would it be a far walk to get off the Grandstand bus stop after a day in the park and walk to our Springs building to avoid riding the bus around the whole resort?



It would really depend on the building that you get.    The 3100  3400 building is the farthest Springs building from the Grand Stand bus stop.    Conversely, 4100  4400 is pretty close and would probably only be roughly a 5-7 minute walk.


----------



## AnnaS

Andrew015 said:


> I just returned last night from my first ever stay at SSR.     We had a studio in The Grandstand (room #s 8500  8800), which is the closest building in the section to the Carriage House.    Our room # was 8823, which was a 4th floor room overlooking the 18th hole of Lake Buena Vista Golf Course.
> 
> Prior to my stay, I was a little skeptical about staying at SSR.    I had made up my mind prior to our trip that I wouldnt like the resort for its location and for the size and layout of the resort.   VWL is my home resort, and I love the proximity to MK, as well as the resort layout of essentially having everything under 1 roof as opposed to the spread out, sub-building layout of SSR.      While I still prefer the everything under one roof layout, our location at The Grandstand was fantastic.   We had excellent proximity to the Carriage House, Artist Palette, the main pool and the boat dock.      Everything that the resort had to offer was pretty much right at our finger tips.     If anyone is considering a stay at SSR, but has similar concerns about the size of the resort and potentially long walks, I highly recommend requesting to be in the 8500-8800 block of The Grandstand.    As for the location, while I still prefer to be in the Magic Kingdom resort area, SSR was far from inconvenient.     Once we figured out the buses, which I will address in a second, we found ourselves at the park of our choice in typically 10-15 short minutes from time of departure.
> 
> Busses and Boats:    We found out the hard way that upon leaving SSR, the Grandstand was the very first pickup location, meaning that you had to stop at all other building clusters prior to finally departing for your destination.    This could potentially add around 25-30 minutes or so to the commute time.     We learned that The Springs is the final stop, and that it wasnt very far away from our building in the Grandstand.    So on a typical morning, we would have breakfast at AP, then head right for the bus stop over at The Springs.    From AP, this bus stop was actually closer than the one at the Grandstand anyways.   This little trick saved us a decent amount of time each day that would otherwise be spent circling the massive SSR complex via bus.    On the way home from the parks, The Grandstand was the very first drop off, which we really appreciated after a long day at the park, especially after taking advantage of the extended magic hours.    Boat transportation to DTD was great and boats came and went frequently (we never waited any longer than 10 minutes for the next boat).
> 
> Dining:   Unfortunately, we never had a chance to try out the Turf Club, as all of our ADRs were either at the park or another resort.    However, we did have breakfast at Artist Palette every morning.    We prefer a quick breakfast to a sit-down, as we are usually up late every night and like to sleep in until about 9:00 am, so the quick breakfast helps us to maximize our time elsewhere.    The food court was nice, and the breakfast selection was pretty good.    I dont think the quick service menus vary much from resort to resort, but a few little quirks we found disappointing  - i.e. Mickey Waffles only come with maple syrup, no fruit topping option.    The first morning, I asked the cast member if we could substitute for a fruit topping.   She seemed confused by the request, and after a long pause, she just said it couldnt be done.    I had a feeling that if I had pushed the issue a little more, she would have obliged.   But it really wasnt a big deal.    The next morning, we asked the same question, and this cast member said, OK, but I have to charge you extra.    At VWL, they give you the option  no charge.     Once again, at the end of the day, no big deal either way.
> 
> Rapid Refill Station:    The rapid refill station was in full effect.   I was a little disappointed by the selection (I recall BLT and VWL having a little wider variety of sodas and a Powerade option), but once again, not the end of the world.    Upon using my mug, the LED screen would light up and say Refills good until 10/10/2013.    We checked out yesterday, which was 9/30.    So evidently, someone screwed up when activating my mug and gave me an extra week.   I wish they had done the same thing with my room.
> 
> Quiet Pool @ Grand Stand:   While we never swam here, the quiet pool was usually empty (5-10 people tops).    The splash and play area is still being renovated, and thus, is offline for the youngsters.   Someone asked about this the other day, so if youre reading, heres the answer.
> 
> In summary, Im very glad that I had a chance to try out SSR, and I wouldnt hesitate to go back.    It seems that SSR usually has availability, so in the event that I find myself booking another last minute getaway, I will have no reservation about booking a room at SSR.



Great review Andrew and thank you.


----------



## Andrew015

delmar411 said:


> Yes it would feel like quite a long haul at the end of the day esp since it has never taken 20mins to get around the resort! Lol  at the end of the day ppl simply bolt off the bus and you can be done very quickly.



This can have some major variability, especially if any passengers require the wheelchair access ramp.   



delmar411 said:


> Just for reference, when we stay in the grandstand we can get to the springs stop just in time to catch the bus we missed at grandstand stop.  So obviously the time it takes us to run for the grandstand stop to the springs stop is the amount of time it takes to get around the entire resort.



It really just depends on how well the buses are moving on that particular day and to your destination, but I would imagine that sometimes, you would be better of just waiting for the next bus.   On Saturday, while waiting for the Animal Kingdom bus, we saw two EPCOT buses and two H.S. buses before our one AK bus arrived.   Granted, EPCOT and HS are closer to SSR than AK is, so the shorter round-trip time from those parks probably allows for more frequent runs.


----------



## delmar411

Andrew015 said:


> This can have some major variability, especially if any passengers require the wheelchair access ramp.
> 
> It really just depends on how well the buses are moving on that particular day and to your destination, but I would imagine that sometimes, you would be better of just waiting for the next bus.   On Saturday, while waiting for the Animal Kingdom bus, we saw two EPCOT buses and two H.S. buses before our one AK bus arrived.   Granted, EPCOT and HS are closer to SSR than AK is, so the shorter round-trip time from those parks probably allows for more frequent runs.



We stay at SSR 3-5weeks a year since 2008, in all seasons.  We are very familiar with the bus loop and the time it takes. 

Waiting for the next bus is not normally the best plan of action if you've just missed the one you want.  This only really works if you are staying in the grandstand and heading to the springs with ppl that can hustle though.


----------



## jacksmommy

What is the current bus route within SSR?  When we stayed there last September they were doing construction and the stops were different until the last day.  Thanks!


----------



## Andrew015

Once again, Im no SSR expert (yet), but I believe the bus route is as follows:


The Grandstand
The Carousel
The Paddock
Congress Park
The Springs


----------



## delmar411

Andrew015 said:


> Once again, I&#146;m no SSR expert (yet), but I believe the bus route is as follows:
> 
> 
> [*]The Grandstand
> [*]The Carousel
> [*]The Paddock
> [*]Congress Park
> [*]The Springs



Yep!  

For going to DTD it doesn't reverse though so you have to keep that in mind.  The DTD route is

Springs 
Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock
Congress Park - then they take the exit right there by Congress Park to DTD


----------



## jacksmommy

Thanks for the quick response.  I submitted my question without reading the posts before mine.  I am not sure what to do as far as a building request.

We are going the first week of December and last time we went we were the first bus stop.  I personally prefer to drive to the parks but my DH/in-laws don't.  That was a huge downside for me when we stayed previously at SSR was the bus wait times and then all the stops.  

The Paddock was out 2nd choice last time and I thought about asking for that area but I don't think we will swim much which is a huge draw.  We didn't eat but once at AP and we aren't eating at Turf Club, no are we huge DTD fans.

We want ease to get to the parks so I am kind of at a loss.  Would love recs!  TIA! I can do my online check-in so trying to figure it out soon.  THankS!


----------



## BudgieMama

Saying a quick hello! I'm not a DVC member, and am planning my first visit next August. We've booked SSR, as I love the look of it, and I'm following this thread now, as there doesn't seem to be much on the Disney Resorts board about SSR (as it's a DVC Resort)... so I hope you don't mind me popping in to get excited hearing all your wonderful reports and thoughts about SSR!


----------



## Doug7856

BudgieMama said:


> Saying a quick hello! I'm not a DVC member, and am planning my first visit next August. We've booked SSR, as I love the look of it, and I'm following this thread now, as there doesn't seem to be much on the Disney Resorts board about SSR (as it's a DVC Resort)... so I hope you don't mind me popping in to get excited hearing all your wonderful reports and thoughts about SSR!



Welcome! Please ask any questions you may have about a stay at SSR!


----------



## UK Princess

Just dropping by to say hello as booked our first stay at SSR today! We will be there in Feb for 6 nights. One of my reasons for choosing SSR is the proximity to DTD as we will have free dining and my DH loves WPE - and I have to do my best to keep him happy as he would rather have gone almost anywhere than WDW  

Told myself I won't get too carried away with the planning as have an assignment to do by 8 Dec so should do it after that's completed... can't see this being a successful plan


----------



## BudgieMama

Doug7856 said:


> Welcome! Please ask any questions you may have about a stay at SSR!



Thank you! I'm so excited (and I still have more than 10 months to wait!) as I've dreamt of visiting WDW since I was a little girl! 

I do have a question... I read somewhere (who knows where now, you know what it's like!) that the Turf Club stops serving food at 7pm... is that right?! Seems a bit early!


----------



## jennylyn_b

BudgieMama said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited (and I still have more than 10 months to wait!) as I've dreamt of visiting WDW since I was a little girl!  I do have a question... I read somewhere (who knows where now, you know what it's like!) that the Turf Club stops serving food at 7pm... is that right?! Seems a bit early!



No that is not correct. They only serve dinner now but they don't close at 7. I believe it's more like 10.


----------



## Andrew015

And I believe that Artist Pallete (quick service option) was open until 11:00 pm.   This was last week, and I suspect that the time changes depending on the season, and perhaps even by the day (weekday vs week night).  Probably worth a call to find out for sure during your travel time.


----------



## delmar411

Andrew015 said:


> And I believe that Artist Pallete (quick service option) was open until 11:00 pm.   This was last week, and I suspect that the time changes depending on the season, and perhaps even by the day (weekday vs week night).  Probably worth a call to find out for sure during your travel time.



It's always only open until 11pm.  The Paddock closes earlier, I want to say 9pm but it might even be earlier than that.

 The only alternative timing I've seen is on Christmas they served breakfast much later than normal.  That was a nice surprise since we did really want breakfast not lunch, I'd think that they would do the same on NY day but I'm not sure of that one.


----------



## snowhyte

I'm a big fan of SSR and am excited to be there again in 23 days. It will be my first time in a 1 bedroom! I'm a little worried I'll never want to go back to a studio  This will be my sister's first SSR stay. I've told her how amazing it is and I'm hoping she loves it too!


----------



## smallsy

Hi all! We're doing a split stay in January for marathon weekend, and will be staying at SSR for part of our stay. It's our first time at the resort and will be my sister's first time on property!

I had originally requested Congress Park because of the proximity to DTD. My sister and I became moms this year and since we're bringing the little ones, we thought it would be so nice to be able to walk to DTD with the strollers. However, I didn't realize that the walkway would be closed due to DTD construction. Would it be better for us to request the Grandstand area so that we could take the boat to DTD instead and be closer to the main areas? I appreciate any input.


----------



## goofy4tink

smallsy said:


> Hi all! We're doing a split stay in January for marathon weekend, and will be staying at SSR for part of our stay. It's our first time at the resort and will be my sister's first time on property!
> 
> I had originally requested Congress Park because of the proximity to DTD. My sister and I became moms this year and since we're bringing the little ones, we thought it would be so nice to be able to walk to DTD with the strollers. However, I didn't realize that the walkway would be closed due to DTD construction. Would it be better for us to request the Grandstand area so that we could take the boat to DTD instead and be closer to the main areas? I appreciate any input.



I would think that the Springs section would be closer. I just requested Grandstand for my Dec trip....loved that area. It's about a 5-8 min walk over to the main area and the boat dock. Springs is right there.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Quick question. Is the best area is springs to the DTD boat and west walkway?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

patrickpiteo said:


> Quick question. Is the best area is springs to the DTD boat and west walkway?



The springs is near the boat dock ( back of Surf club ) but also it's quite near the Grandstand. We tried the route walking ( I am disabled so used the scooter but my part er walked ) from the golf club house near the turf club to the west side of dtd near Cirque ds. Only about 15 mins if that! Nice walk.


----------



## linco711

Can someone please tell mehow farof a walk it would be from the Congress Park area to the main heck I area or boat dock?  Thanks..


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

linco711 said:


> Can someone please tell mehow farof a walk it would be from the Congress Park area to the main heck I area or boat dock?  Thanks..


 Hi. Yes you walk to the main carriage house then out the back of the turf club which is next to the Artist Palette in the main carriage house. The boat dock is just there. It's quite a walk I would say depending on where you are in CP. About a 15 min walk unless somebody else knows a quicker way? You may be able to walk around the back of the dvc preview centre by the springs pool.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> The springs is near the boat dock ( back of Surf club ) but also it's quite near the Grandstand. We tried the route walking ( I am disabled so used the scooter but my part er walked ) from the golf club house near the turf club to the west side of dtd near Cirque ds. Only about 15 mins if that! Nice walk.



Thanks


----------



## tb1972

goofy4tink said:


> I would think that the Springs section would be closer. I just requested Grandstand for my Dec trip....loved that area. It's about a 5-8 min walk over to the main area and the boat dock. Springs is right there.



We're staying at SSR for the first time in Nov. Since the Dtd walkway is closed, we chose the Springs section over Congress Park. Reading this thread and looking at a map, the Springs seemed to be the next best option for Dtd access.


----------



## jacksmommy

HOw far is the Paddock to the Carriage House?  We requested near Transportation/Pool in the Paddock so we are closer to the bridge/walkway.

Thanks!


----------



## Doug7856

jacksmommy said:


> HOw far is the Paddock to the Carriage House?  We requested near Transportation/Pool in the Paddock so we are closer to the bridge/walkway.
> 
> Thanks!



It's not a long walk at all. The Paddock is letter "E" on the map. Here is a PDF  map of the resort:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

Here is the same map:


----------



## linco711

Is there a pedestrian walkway from congress park to boat dock or would we have to walk on the road?  Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## Doug7856

linco711 said:


> Is there a pedestrian walkway from congress park to boat dock or would we have to walk on the road?  Thanks in advance for the info



I've wished that there was a walkway/bridge, but you walk along the road/sidewalk.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

linco711 said:


> Is there a pedestrian walkway from congress park to boat dock or would we have to walk on the road?  Thanks in advance for the info


No, and it takes you a long way out of your way if you try.  Follow the sidewalks up to the road near the bus stop.  The road is the only bridge across the canal that separates Congress Park from the Carriage House.


----------



## linco711

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> No, and it takes you a long way out of your way if you try.  Follow the sidewalks up to the road near the bus stop.  The road is the only bridge across the canal that separates Congress Park from the Carriage House.



Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are there sidewalks next to the road?  We don't want to walk on the road with small children


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

linco711 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are there sidewalks next to the road?  We don't want to walk on the road with small children


Yes, there are sidewalks from every section of SSR to get to the Carriage House and other sections.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have just finished a lovely SSR 1 bedroom stay in Congress Park....loved the 1 bedroom, and the short walk to the pool.  Busses were  good, used them to DHS & Epcot.  Short rides home from both parks!

Bobbi


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

bobbiwoz said:


> We have just finished a lovely SSR 1 bedroom stay in Congress Park....loved the 1 bedroom, and the short walk to the pool.  Busses were  good, used them to DHS & Epcot.  Short rides home from both parks!  Bobbi


so pleased to hear you enjoyed SSR! Can't wait for the bridge to be built!


----------



## TBLaube

I am a huge SSR fan. It is one of my favorite resorts. I am from San Diego so the theming is very different than what we see out here. Plus, I love the greenery, the water, and the entire resort! I wouldn't want t be in Carousel, but anywhere else is fine.

We are going over Thanksgiving to celebrate with my mom who has stage 4 cancer and wants one last hurrah trip! We requested Grandstand as she will be in a wheelchair and it is the first stop. I really hope we get it.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Just came back (yesterday) from another wonderful SSR stay .   All of my requests were met and we had a great 1 bedroom villa in the Paddocks right next to the pool (room #5825).  We absolutely loved this area and both DH and I both said that anytime we stay here we want to stay in the Paddocks....the whole family loved the pool, the bus stop was really close, and if we wanted to head over to the Springs, we could just walk across the long bridge which was right by our building too.  While we were there we added on another 50 points to our SSR contract and we can't be anymore excited.


----------



## tb1972

bobbiwoz said:


> We have just finished a lovely SSR 1 bedroom stay in Congress Park....loved the 1 bedroom, and the short walk to the pool.  Busses were  good, used them to DHS & Epcot.  Short rides home from both parks!  Bobbi



Bobbi,
Since the walkway to DTD is closed, how did you get there from Congress Park? Boat or the other walking path?
Thanks
Tabatha

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Andrew015

On my visit two weeks ago, we took the boat for our treks to DTD.    We only went twice, but on the first trip, we hopped right onto the boat (no wait).    The second time, our wait was probably just shy of 10 minutes.    

You will take the Blue Flag boat from SSR to DTD.    Keep in mind, the boat only services West Side Disney, so you will either need to walk to get to the traditional marketplace, or you can take a second boat (Red Flag, I believe - not positive) that runs from West Side over to the boat dock next to Rain Forest.     This boat leaves from the same dock that you will get dropped off at, and due to the short trip from WSD to Rainforest, seems to run every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## AnnaS

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just came back (yesterday) from another wonderful SSR stay .   All of my requests were met and we had a great 1 bedroom villa in the Paddocks right next to the pool (room #5825).  We absolutely loved this area and both DH and I both said that anytime we stay here we want to stay in the Paddocks....the whole family loved the pool, the bus stop was really close, and if we wanted to head over to the Springs, we could just walk across the long bridge which was right by our building too.  While we were there we added on another 50 points to our SSR contract and we can't be anymore excited.



Congratulations!! We will be back here in January.


----------



## goofy4wdw2

We just got back from SSR tonight. Such a beautiful resort!! Our room was great and location was good...one building from the Paddock Pool...just by the Carousel bus stop. Both feature pools were beautiful, the Paddock Grill was very convenient. The Turf Club was delicious! Great service at the resort from bell services, maintenance, and housekeeping. Called upon arrival the first night and quickly received a luggage rack (for my mom), extra pillows, and a lightbulb (one was missing). Unfortunately the bus service was very spotty...very disappointing to wait 40 minutes for a bus a few mornings but luckily that was only a few times. Some busses came very quickly. Boat service to DTD was nice but not very convenient for us as we like the Marketplace best and my mom has trouble walking too much in one day...the boat is currently dropping off at the west end as they expand DTD. Still very nice though to have boat service  Saw the GF and Aulani villa models...both gorgeous! Any questions about anything??


----------



## darby888

Saw the GF and Aulani villa models...both gorgeous! Any questions about anything??

Goofy4wdw2 -

We're here at SSR now and would like to view the models, we're you able to just walk in or is it best to schedule a viewing in advance?


----------



## goofy4wdw2

darby888 said:


> Saw the GF and Aulani villa models...both gorgeous! Any questions about anything??
> 
> Goofy4wdw2 -
> 
> We're here at SSR now and would like to view the models, we're you able to just walk in or is it best to schedule a viewing in advance?



We were told that they give tours on the hour between 10-4. We arrived to the DVC preview center at 4 and a guide walked us over to the models. They said if you arrive in between the hour you might be able to see the models if the guides aren't with other customers.


----------



## MinnieTink

We will be staying in a 2BR in a few weeks. Is there a hair dryer in each of the bathrooms?


----------



## mrsap

MinnieTink said:


> We will be staying in a 2BR in a few weeks. Is there a hair dryer in each of the bathrooms?



Hey! I'm also from NJ and will be there in a few weeks!! What are your dates?


----------



## jennylyn_b

mrsap said:


> Hey! I'm also from NJ and will be there in a few weeks!! What are your dates?



Hey I'm from NJ too and we will be there in 13 days!


----------



## panixx

Just completed my online check in for December stay.
Sadly, no Customize Magicbands link shows up yet


----------



## mrsap

jennylyn_b said:


> Hey I'm from NJ too and we will be there in 13 days!



How funny is that?! We will be there starting Thanksgiving week! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! It looks beautiful!


----------



## jennylyn_b

mrsap said:


> How funny is that?! We will be there starting Thanksgiving week! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! It looks beautiful!



It's our home resort and we LOVE SSR!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MinnieTink said:


> We will be staying in a 2BR in a few weeks. Is there a hair dryer in each of the bathrooms?


Yes.


----------



## txcpamom

I am getting ready to check in and make our requests for our first SSR  stay in 10 days!!! 

I am debating grandstand vs paddock. Of course the pool and hot tub look amazing at paddock, but we really like a less crowded pool. How do the crowds at the paddock pool compare to those at the grandstand? 

Also, if I request close to the pool at either, is there a significant difference in the walk from either to the main entrance?


----------



## darby888

Just got back tonight...

Ok, so here's my tip, if your staying in a studio and need to do laundry. I don't think there's anything better than the Paddock pool. 

We were able to watch our daughter swimming, do laundry (there's a big picture window in the laundry room  facing the pool also) 
and get breakfast at the counter service there too.


----------



## mrsheppo

I just got back from a split stay at SSR and AKV and my family loved, loved, loved SSR. We stayed in the Grandstand section and were very pleased with the distance from the Carriage House and thought the transportation was great. We never waited more than 7 minutes for a bus and loved being the first to be picked up and dropped off. We liked the quiet pool at Grandstand and liked walking over and using the Springs pool too.

I had high hopes prior to arrival of falling in love with AKV and was kind of meh about staying at SSR. My mind was changed quickly and we loved the staff. We had great service from 2 of the bellmen, Dale and Ev. Even DH said that perhaps we could pick up a resale contract on SSR. Count us in on the SSR fan club.


----------



## Pikezh638

I just got back Thursday from staying here. I was in the grandstand and it was wonderful. The only "issue" I had was our closet door was broken, but we don't ever use the closet anyway. Super close to the bus stop, and the pool was right outside. I hope I can always get this lucky.


----------



## nansmama

We'll be staying at SSR for the first time next month.  How does everyone like the Artist's Palette?  I was looking at the menu and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

nansmama said:


> We'll be staying at SSR for the first time next month.  How does everyone like the Artist's Palette?  I was looking at the menu and it looks pretty good.


hi. We really love the AP. It's great in the mornings, in the fridge sections it's always stocked of milk ( three types ) , water, various juices and soft drinks. Nice fruit cups and for the evenings beer and wine. Also freezer section with ice creams and a few instant microwave meals. On the shelves are bread, donuts , cereals, jellies etc. then they have fresh pastries and toast and bagels every morning. They do cooked mickey waffles ( yum ) , pancakes a nice morning flatbread. For lunch they have nice salads, sandwiches etc. 

Lovely friendly staff and nice ambience. Refillable mug station and you can buy expresso. Haven't eaten there in the evening. 

Enjoy! We do!


----------



## AnnaS

nansmama said:


> We'll be staying at SSR for the first time next month.  How does everyone like the Artist's Palette?  I was looking at the menu and it looks pretty good.



And for those that have the TIW card, it is accepted here


----------



## DisneyHeather

Only 48 more days until our first SSR stay in a 2 bedroom villa  We're getting so excited


----------



## River Country

mrsap said:


> How funny is that?! We will be there starting Thanksgiving week! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! It looks beautiful!



Maybe we should call it NJ Springs LOL.  Ill be there December 1st through the 7th


----------



## mrsap

River Country said:


> Maybe we should call it NJ Springs LOL.  Ill be there December 1st through the 7th



Too funny!! They might have to change Jersey Week!!! lol We just miss each other! Have a great time!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DisneyHeather said:


> Only 48 more days until our first SSR stay in a 2 bedroom villa  We're getting so excited


congrats! I hope you enjoy it as much as we do! We last stayed in September going back next May. Can't wait say hello to it for us!


----------



## pony2wild

Forgive if these have been answered before please!

1)  I understand there are washer and dryers in the TTV's, and if so, are you responsible for washing your towels and kitchen cloths, etc. every day or do you still get mousekeeping for that?

2)  If reserving a TTV for cash (not a DVC member), are there only certain units available, and if so, does anyone know the numbers of those units?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pix13dust

Just wanted to thank everyone on the thread!!!! We leave in 15 days and all the advice has been extremely helpful


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

pony2wild said:


> Forgive if these have been answered before please!
> 
> 1)  I understand there are washer and dryers in the TTV's, and if so, are you responsible for washing your towels and kitchen cloths, etc. every day or do you still get mousekeeping for that?
> 
> 2)  If reserving a TTV for cash (not a DVC member), are there only certain units available, and if so, does anyone know the numbers of those units?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


If you are booking your room directly with Disney's central reservation office or the disneyworld.com web site for cash, you will get full daily maid service.  They'll replace any wet/dirty towels during this service if you leave them on the floor.  So no, you don't have to wash them yourself.

There are only a certain number of units available for cash on any given night, but it isn't that some specific units are for cash and others are for points.  You could be assigned any one of the THV units on either cash or points, depending on the requests you made and what was available when you checked in.


----------



## Dreamsdocometrue9112

We'll be staying at SSR for the first time this nov 29- dec 8. Getting really excited to try this resort as I'm reading this thread! A few questions:

We have a deluxe studio room booked, what is the best section to request for a view of a lake/pond (not facing DTD)? It looks gorgeous.

Is there a section that I can request a lake view with a decent walk to Artist Pallatte/main building?

Thanks!


----------



## RooRach0906

I was on the DVC site and it was saying the one bedroom sleeps 4-5 and two bedroom sleeps 8-9 so when they did the refurb did they add the chairs that change into a sleeping place.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

RooRach0906 said:


> I was on the DVC site and it was saying the one bedroom sleeps 4-5 and two bedroom sleeps 8-9 so when they did the refurb did they add the chairs that change into a sleeping place.


No sleeper chairs at SSR, unfortunately.  I think the extra person in the ranges shown is referring to an infant in the pack n play.


----------



## Dreamsdocometrue9112

More specifically from my previous post, which sections have this view of the lake/pond? I love it Can you request this with a deluxe studio villa? I want to make sure I make the right request


----------



## mrsap

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> More specifically from my previous post, which sections have this view of the lake/pond? I love it Can you request this with a deluxe studio villa? I want to make sure I make the right request



Wow that's beautiful! I can't wait!


----------



## pony2wild

Thank you!!!!


----------



## RooRach0906

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> No sleeper chairs at SSR, unfortunately.  I think the extra person in the ranges shown is referring to an infant in the pack n play.



Bummer but thank you. I just hate opening the sleeper sofa for our small 4 year old.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> We'll be staying at SSR for the first time this nov 29- dec 8. Getting really excited to try this resort as I'm reading this thread! A few questions:  We have a deluxe studio room booked, what is the best section to request for a view of a lake/pond (not facing DTD)? It looks gorgeous.  Is there a section that I can request a lake view with a decent walk to Artist Pallatte/main building?  Thanks!


 Hi. As far as I am aware you can't request a lake/pond view. You can get a good view from The Paddock or The Springs I think but it's luck as to which side you are on. You could over look the car park! But nice thing about SSR it's only a short walk to see the pond I love it! Enjoy it's a wonderful resort


----------



## PoohsFan1

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> We'll be staying at SSR for the first time this nov 29- dec 8. Getting really excited to try this resort as I'm reading this thread! A few questions:
> 
> We have a deluxe studio room booked, what is the best section to request for a view of a lake/pond (not facing DTD)? It looks gorgeous.
> 
> Is there a section that I can request a lake view with a decent walk to Artist Pallatte/main building?
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed in the Paddock section a couple weeks ago and our balcony overlooked the pond with the long bridge.  We really loved it.  Our building was right next to the pool and the bus stop, unfortunately I can't remember which building number it was.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> More specifically from my previous post, which sections have this view of the lake/pond? I love it Can you request this with a deluxe studio villa? I want to make sure I make the right request


I can't tell exactly where this photo is.  I was trying to match it to some of my photos, but I can't find the exact match.  At first I thought it was Congress Park photographed from one of the boats to Downtown Disney.  The paths don't look right for that, though.  It might be the first two buildings in the Paddock.  If it is, it's a very old picture because the trees there are much larger now.

If you're looking for a peaceful view of one of SSR's internal lakes, you should request a building in either the Paddock or the Springs.  To be closest to the Carriage House in the Paddock, ask for one of the two buildings closest to the pool.  This puts you right at the bridge.  Buildings in the Springs are all close to the Carriage House.  Take a look at the map.









Here's a room we had in the Springs section, one year.  It's in building 3101-3436.  We were in the corner room, closest to the street.




You could see the water from the balcony, but it was off to the side.  Luck of the draw.  Many other buildings in the Springs would have had a more-direct view of the water.  (That's the last building in the Paddock that I'm looking across at.)

Here's another view from when we stayed in the Paddock.




This is from a room in the center of building 5501-5836.  Our room was right where the defibrillator symbol is on the map.

In this one, you can see the bridge that leads across to the Springs, and how close it is to the Carriage House.  The Blue building in center frame is the theater that's right next to the main pool and the carriage house.

Now, the building directly across from us in this photo is in the Springs section (different building from the photos above), so you can see this building would essentially have the same view of this lake.


----------



## nansmama

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> hi. We really love the AP. It's great in the mornings, in the fridge sections it's always stocked of milk ( three types ) , water, various juices and soft drinks. Nice fruit cups and for the evenings beer and wine. Also freezer section with ice creams and a few instant microwave meals. On the shelves are bread, donuts , cereals, jellies etc. then they have fresh pastries and toast and bagels every morning. They do cooked mickey waffles ( yum ) , pancakes a nice morning flatbread. For lunch they have nice salads, sandwiches etc.
> 
> Lovely friendly staff and nice ambience. Refillable mug station and you can buy expresso. Haven't eaten there in the evening.
> 
> Enjoy! We do!





AnnaS said:


> And for those that have the TIW card, it is accepted here



Thank you!  We will have a TIW card so that's good to know!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Good morning all!!! I jut got the email, that It is officially official!!!!!! we are booked on 2 1bedrooms at OKW December 8th-15th. I am thinking of requesting a DTD view. We definitely want a water view if nothing else. Any suggestions? This is our first stay at SSR, and only our 2nd stay DVC. Any suggestions, thoughts, or comments; send them my way!!!!!


----------



## eporter66

Great pictures Dave!  We just got back from a week at SSR - Paddock 1 Bedroom 6434, bad view but great room.  And we had awesome neighbors, not a peep all week.

It reaffirmed my love for this resort, we relaxed and enjoyed our stay.  I have a spot at the resort that was a place I went to just sit and relax.  I would walk the bridge from the Paddock area and take a left, and the first bench on your left.  I would sit there for 15 minutes or so at the end of my walks just to enjoy some solitude.  I enjoyed my morning walks from the Paddock, Carousel, to the Grandstand, around the Treehouses back up to the main building and around up the street to Congress park and back over to the paddock.

The Paddock was also nice since the walkway to DTD was closed, it was an easy walk just going out to the sidewalk and over to DTD.

Will post somes shots soon


----------



## PoohsFan1

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> This is from a room in the center of building 5501-5836.  Our room was right where the defibrillator symbol is on the map.



This is what our view was when we were in the beginning of October.  We were in room 5825.  Loved this view


----------



## Lucille1963

We just booked our first stay at SSR resort in a Studio in January.  We're really looking forward to our first trip "Home"!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucille1963 said:


> We just booked our first stay at SSR resort in a Studio in January.  We're really looking forward to our first trip "Home"!


congrats! I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Lucille1963

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> congrats! I am sure you will love it!



Thanks Paula. We are super excited.  
We are such odd travelers.  We bought DVC in 2007 and have only spent one night on WDW property (BLT before a cruise).  We've been really happy spending all of our points out in California.  Its about time we came "Home".  We'll be at SSR for 1 night in a studio and then joining a larger part of my family at OKW for a week in a 2 BR.    If the weather is nice, we're planning on spending our first day at SSR just swimming and enjoying the resort.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Lucille1963 said:


> Thanks Paula. We are super excited. We are such odd travelers.  We bought DVC in 2007 and have only spent one night on WDW property (BLT before a cruise).  We've been really happy spending all of our points out in California.  Its about time we came "Home".  We'll be at SSR for 1 night in a studio and then joining a larger part of my family at OKW for a week in a 2 BR.    If the weather is nice, we're planning on spending our first day at SSR just swimming and enjoying the resort.


oh that sounds ideal! Just my view but we like The Grandstand best. It's nice and quiet and has a nice pool but The Paddock is nice also! OKW is a great resort too


----------



## Dreamsdocometrue9112

Is there a walkway at all to DTD from SSR during construction? Or strictly boat/bus?


----------



## quirkymom

We were able to customize our MagicBands three days ago for our December 14th arrival at SSR. We also have one person in our reservation who doesn't have their ticket linked yet but were still able to order them. 

I haven't attempted to schedule any FP+ yet. 

Can't wait to get there!  We have requested a Paddock room near the splash pad. 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Dreamsdocometrue9112 said:


> Is there a walkway at all to DTD from SSR during construction? Or strictly boat/bus?


hi. We found you can get to the westside of DTD by going to the back of the Turf Club ( back of Carriage house building you can walk around the preview centre outside also to get there ) and going past the golf house. Carry on walking on that path and you arrive at Cirque Du S in about 10- 15 mins. From here you can get the boat to the marketplace , the bus or walk. Hope this helps!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

quirkymom said:


> We were able to customize our MagicBands three days ago for our December 14th arrival at SSR. We also have one person in our reservation who doesn't have their ticket linked yet but were still able to order them.
> 
> I haven't attempted to schedule any FP+ yet.
> 
> Can't wait to get there!  We have requested a Paddock room near the splash pad.
> 
> Thanks for all the input



We just did the same thing for our trip, also that week (though we are doing a non-DVC visit to Ft. Wilderness).

We had a number of problems with getting the website to share information from one person to another.  I was making the FT+s, and that was all fine, but, when we checked my wife's account, only some showed up.  So, you may want to monitor the site just in case.  

As for SSR, I Love that place, but, prefer Congress Park.  To each his own!


----------



## MinnieTink

We are currently staying in a 2 BR in SSR. Everything up until last night has been great! Last night, my parents arrived (my party of 6 arrived Friday, parents Monday so now we are 8 ppl). So last night we attempt to open the sofa bed. It is broken and doesn't straighten out. We called maintenance and they sent up Mousekeeping and she tried to get the bed right. It is really broken tho. They called and had an air mattress sent up. A twin size air mattress. We were exhausted as it was after midnight so we slept three in the king, two in each bed in the other room and my dad ended up just sleeping on the couch (closed). Im hoping it get fixed today!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MinnieTink said:


> We are currently staying in a 2 BR in SSR. Everything up until last night has been great! Last night, my parents arrived (my party of 6 arrived Friday, parents Monday so now we are 8 ppl). So last night we attempt to open the sofa bed. It is broken and doesn't straighten out. We called maintenance and they sent up Mousekeeping and she tried to get the bed right. It is really broken tho. They called and had an air mattress sent up. A twin size air mattress. We were exhausted as it was after midnight so we slept three in the king, two in each bed in the other room and my dad ended up just sleeping on the couch (closed). Im hoping it get fixed today!


oh no! Hope they fixed in keep us posted! Three in a bed!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

We will be in a 1 bedroom in December. What kind of coffee makers and hair dryers are in the rooms?


----------



## MinnieTink

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh no! Hope they fixed in keep us posted! Three in a bed!



Just a follow up... They did come and fix the bed.  We are all comfy and cozy and exhausted! Just got back from California Grill and we are all full and happy!

I have to say this is a fabulous place to stay. Other than the bed (which could happen anywhere!) we have been very satisfied! We love the space we have. Buses have been great, including the past couple days getting my mom and her scooter on (thanks for the grandstand hint!) I will write more another time but did want to let every one know that our issue was taken care of and we are very happy here. Anyone having any reservations because of the lack of love for SSR that is sometimes on the boards, should rest assured it is a lovely clean and comfortable place to stay!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MinnieTink said:


> Just a follow up... They did come and fix the bed.  We are all comfy and cozy and exhausted! Just got back from California Grill and we are all full and happy!  I have to say this is a fabulous place to stay. Other than the bed (which could happen anywhere!) we have been very satisfied! We love the space we have. Buses have been great, including the past couple days getting my mom and her scooter on (thanks for the grandstand hint!) I will write more another time but did want to let every one know that our issue was taken care of and we are very happy here. Anyone having any reservations because of the lack of love for SSR that is sometimes on the boards, should rest assured it is a lovely clean and comfortable place to stay!


thanks for update I am so pleased the bed issue was resolved! It is a wonderful resort. The maintenance team are amazing we had an issue with the dvd player one year so rang reception. Within 20 mins two maintenance guys came round with a brand new player! I mean it wasn't show stopper we expected it to take a few days not minutes! Yum re California Grill. If you get a chance can you see how to progress of the bridge is going to DTD?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Leleluvsdis said:


> We will be in a 1 bedroom in December. What kind of coffee makers and hair dryers are in the rooms?


hi! I hope you enjoy your stay. The coffee machines are like Mr Coffee makes and there is a hair dryer in the bathroom attached to the mains power. It fits to a clip by the mirror. Hope this helps.


----------



## pix13dust

Hi all!

We are here now, in a 2 bedroom suite in the Paddocks. I have to say, the only reason I booked here was because it was the only half marathon host resort with availability left when I finally got around booking. I really wanted an EPCOT resort. 
Well, color me pleased! I LOVE this place. It is gorgeous! We have views of Downtown Disney, we are near the pool and bus stop, love our balcony. The CM's are wonderful! 
Our magic bands are working great. Buses have been prompt and frequent. I just wish the walking path to Downtown was open, maybe next time.

The pool was great, ( as was the pool bar  ) the food was yummy. The kids really enjoyed the pool slide.

Thanks to everyone on the thread who dished out great advice and tips!

Melinda


----------



## davocabo

Arriving tomorrow for a 3 day quick stay!!

I see an afternoon at the pool in my near future!

This is my first visit to SSR and will of course report back.  Thanks for all the great post to prepare me for the trip DS'ers!

Dave


----------



## k-wa

With the closing of the Downtown Disney path, what is the fastest way to get to Downtown Disney from Saratoga? We are fast walkers so don't mind doing that. Thanks in advance for the recommendations. We were really hoping to use DD for dining choices.


----------



## k-wa

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> hi. We found you can get to the westside of DTD by going to the back of the Turf Club ( back of Carriage house building you can walk around the preview centre outside also to get there ) and going past the golf house. Carry on walking on that path and you arrive at Cirque Du S in about 10- 15 mins. From here you can get the boat to the marketplace , the bus or walk. Hope this helps!



Oops! Just saw this. Sorry! And thanks!


----------



## tkbk

k-wa said:


> With the closing of the Downtown Disney path, what is the fastest way to get to Downtown Disney from Saratoga? We are fast walkers so don't mind doing that. Thanks in advance for the recommendations. We were really hoping to use DD for dining choices.


 I read some where on here that it's shorter to walk to the guard shack near the paddocks out to the sidewalk on the street and you are almost at the same location as where the DTD walkway was when it comes out to the street. That's what we are hoping to use in three weeks, we are walkers and love when we stay at SSR walking over to DTD a lot. I sure hope that's right.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tkbk said:


> I read some where on here that it's shorter to walk to the guard shack near the paddocks out to the sidewalk on the street and you are almost at the same location as where the DTD walkway was when it comes out to the street. That's what we are hoping to use in three weeks, we are walkers and love when we stay at SSR walking over to DTD a lot. I sure hope that's right.


 Hi when we were there in September there was no walkway on the road the layout at the DTD bus stop has changed. Don't know if it's still the same but you couldn't walk that route then. Hth.


----------



## tb1972

tkbk said:


> I read some where on here that it's shorter to walk to the guard shack near the paddocks out to the sidewalk on the street and you are almost at the same location as where the DTD walkway was when it comes out to the street. That's what we are hoping to use in three weeks, we are walkers and love when we stay at SSR walking over to DTD a lot. I sure hope that's right.



We just returned from SSR and stayed in the Paddocks room 4812.  Our building was closest to the carousel bus stop even through it was considered the Paddocks area.  We did see others who were closer to Paddocks near Congress Park walking on a sidewalk to the Marketplace.  It seemed possible to still walk there without the normal walkway open.

Also as others mentioned, there's another path by the pro shop you can walk to the Cirque area. DH and I took this back from dinner at House of Blues one night. About 10 minute walk and the path is lighted with markers at night so easy to follow.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tkbk

tb1972 said:


> We just returned from SSR and stayed in the Paddocks room 4812.  Our building was closest to the carousel bus stop even through it was considered the Paddocks area.  We did see others who were closer to Paddocks near Congress Park walking on a sidewalk to the Marketplace.  It seemed possible to still walk there without the normal walkway open.  Also as others mentioned, there's another path by the pro shop you can walk to the Cirque area. DH and I took this back from dinner at House of Blues one night. About 10 minute walk and the path is lighted with markers at night so easy to follow.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


. Thank you , glad to hear!  3 weeks before we are there!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just returned from SSR... Had a great stay! I really enjoy Grandstand area, been fortunate enough to stay there again. So glad it was one of the few DVC resorts for W&D weekend! My friends also stayed in GS and loved it!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just returned from SSR... Had a great stay! I really enjoy Grandstand area, been fortunate enough to stay there again. So glad it was one of the few DVC resorts for W&D weekend! My friends also stayed in GS and loved it!


we love the GS also always request it!  glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mrsap

I am officially one week away from the start of our vacation!! I am really looking forward to my first stay at SSR!!! I've enjoyed reading everyone's recent experiences, and can't wait to see it for myself!! We put In a request to be close to DTD, so we'll see! Anyone else going next week?


----------



## tkbk

mrsap said:


> I am officially one week away from the start of our vacation!! I am really looking forward to my first stay at SSR!!! I've enjoyed reading everyone's recent experiences, and can't wait to see it for myself!! We put In a request to be close to DTD, so we'll see! Anyone else going next week?



We will be there on December 1, driving from augusta after spending time with DS and grandkids.  then WDW for three days and fly back to west coast.   We always request congress park area at SSR.


----------



## Cee

We just booked a 1BR for May.  Looking forward to being home again as it's been a few years.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TBLaube

tkbk said:


> We will be there on December 1, driving from augusta after spending time with DS and grandkids.  then WDW for three days and fly back to west coast.   We always request congress park area at SSR.



We are going next week and hoping to stay in Grandstand! SSR is one of my favorite resorts. I absolutely love it there.


----------



## Doug7856

We return to SSR in a THV for Thanksgiving week. Looking forward to a relaxing Disney adventure to the World.


----------



## philcata

Is there a toaster in the studios?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

philcata said:


> Is there a toaster in the studios?


Yes


----------



## Conan the Librarian

We made a big batch of frozen pancakes one year and toasted them in the provided machine.  Worked great.


----------



## nansmama

We were at SSR Nov 10-20 and loved it.  My daughter said she liked it better than OKW, while my son said he still prefers OKW.  The pools are fun but not very deep.  More for splashing than for actual swimming.  I think I like the pool better at OKW, but I LOVED being so close to DTD.  Our room was right across from Fulton's and the view from our balcony was fantastic.

We didn't find the resort to be too big to walk around.  We were in the furthest part of the last building in Congress Park and it took us 5 minutes 30 seconds (yes, we timed it) to walk from there to the middle of the resort where the big pool and check in are.  If you walk for another few minutes from the Springs bus stop across a bridge, you hit the Paddock pool, so I felt like anywhere you end up staying is a pretty good location.  The bus stop was less than a minute's walk from our room.

You can still walk to DTD.  You have to go out the back of the resort where the Turf Club restaurant is and walk over the bridge and on a golf course path.  You're not going to get whacked in the head with a ball or anything--only a small part of the total walk is on the golf course path.  It probably took us about 15-20 minutes to get back to our room from DTD this way.  If you weren't in Congress Park in the last building it probably wouldn't take you as long, LOL.  We had to walk a whole horseshoe.

We also walked to Treehouse Villas just to see them.  You can take the boat from Treehouse Villas back to Saratoga Springs or to DTD.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

nansmama said:


> We were at SSR Nov 10-20 and loved it.  My daughter said she liked it better than OKW, while my son said he still prefers OKW.  The pools are fun but not very deep.  More for splashing than for actual swimming.  I think I like the pool better at OKW, but I LOVED being so close to DTD.  Our room was right across from Fulton's and the view from our balcony was fantastic.  We didn't find the resort to be too big to walk around.  We were in the furthest part of the last building in Congress Park and it took us 5 minutes 30 seconds (yes, we timed it) to walk from there to the middle of the resort where the big pool and check in are.  If you walk for another few minutes from the Springs bus stop across a bridge, you hit the Paddock pool, so I felt like anywhere you end up staying is a pretty good location.  The bus stop was less than a minute's walk from our room.  You can still walk to DTD.  You have to go out the back of the resort where the Turf Club restaurant is and walk over the bridge and on a golf course path.  You're not going to get whacked in the head with a ball or anything--only a small part of the total walk is on the golf course path.  It probably took us about 15-20 minutes to get back to our room from DTD this way.  If you weren't in Congress Park in the last building it probably wouldn't take you as long, LOL.  We had to walk a whole horseshoe.  We also walked to Treehouse Villas just to see them.  You can take the boat from Treehouse Villas back to Saratoga Springs or to DTD.


thanks for the update so glad you enjoyed it! Can you see any of the work they are doing constructing the new bridge to DTD did you notice or is it all concealed?


----------



## nansmama

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> thanks for the update so glad you enjoyed it! Can you see any of the work they are doing constructing the new bridge to DTD did you notice or is it all concealed?



It's pretty well concealed behind the walls.  Or at least it was while we were there.


----------



## SwimChicSQ

Very excited to be heading down in just 38 days! 
Plans changed a bit and we have a third person, so quick question, is there any sane configuration which could fit a twin air mattress in a studio? If not its not terrible problem just wondering, Thanks!!


----------



## stevelee

well my wife and i are pretty excited to hopefully call SSR home we just got sent off to ROFR today on our first 200 point contract (fingers crossed) so hopefully soon enough i will be able to join you all down there on our next trip!


----------



## mrsap

Checking in tomorrow!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## AnnaS

stevelee said:


> well my wife and i are pretty excited to hopefully call SSR home we just got sent off to ROFR today on our first 200 point contract (fingers crossed) so hopefully soon enough i will be able to join you all down there on our next trip!



Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

SwimChicSQ said:


> Very excited to be heading down in just 38 days!
> Plans changed a bit and we have a third person, so quick question, is there any sane configuration which could fit a twin air mattress in a studio? If not its not terrible problem just wondering, Thanks!!


It would be very tight, but you can make it work.  You can either squeeze it in at the foot of the fold out, or in by the sink.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Good morning all!! So, as of tomarrow, we are on our way to the world  We will be in a 1 bedroom from Sunday-Sunday with ASSports Friday and Saturday night. My question is, I know there is a coffee pot in the 1 bedrooms. Does Mousekeeping supply filters for those, or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## mrsap

Leleluvsdis said:


> Good morning all!! So, as of tomarrow, we are on our way to the world  We will be in a 1 bedroom from Sunday-Sunday with ASSports Friday and Saturday night. My question is, I know there is a coffee pot in the 1 bedrooms. Does Mousekeeping supply filters for those, or do we need to bring our own?



It's actually like a little "all in one" filter pouch. You just drop it into the coffee pot and you're done! Enjoy!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Leleluvsdis said:


> Good morning all!! So, as of tomarrow, we are on our way to the world  We will be in a 1 bedroom from Sunday-Sunday with ASSports Friday and Saturday night. My question is, I know there is a coffee pot in the 1 bedrooms. Does Mousekeeping supply filters for those, or do we need to bring our own?





mrsap said:


> It's actually like a little "all in one" filter pouch. You just drop it into the coffee pot and you're done! Enjoy!!


They'll give you enough for one pot of coffee.  Pack your own beyond that.  It takes the standard size filters.


----------



## happyann79

Love it!


----------



## Cumbley

29 days until our first stay at SSR! Can't wait! Can anyone tell me whether there is an ATM on site? Cheers


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Cumbley said:


> 29 days until our first stay at SSR! Can't wait! Can anyone tell me whether there is an ATM on site? Cheers


 oh how lovely love SSR! Yes there is one in the main carriage house just between the check in and the Artist Palette. Enjoy!


----------



## Poohs Pal

Does anyone know where the new walkways to DTD will start and end from SSR once they are finished. Susan


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Cumbley said:


> 29 days until our first stay at SSR! Can't wait! Can anyone tell me whether there is an ATM on site? Cheers


Yes, there's a Chase ATM in the Carriage House.  It's near the restrooms in the hallway between the check-in desk and Artist's Palette.  It's not out in the open, you need to go down a short hall to find it.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Poohs Pal said:


> Does anyone know where the new walkways to DTD will start and end from SSR once they are finished. Susan


It will lead from the current path behind Congress Park to the area where Rain Forrest is now.


----------



## Cumbley

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> oh how lovely love SSR! Yes there is one in the main carriage house just between the check in and the Artist Palette. Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## Cumbley

BirdsOfPreyDave said:
			
		

> Yes, there's a Chase ATM in the Carriage House.  It's near the restrooms in the hallway between the check-in desk and Artist's Palette.  It's not out in the open, you need to go down a short hall to find it.



Thanks!


----------



## Poohs Pal

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> It will lead from the current path behind Congress Park to the area where Rain Forrest is now.



Thank you


----------



## KLEONARD

Going back to SSR in less than 48 hours. My group will be testing magic bands.


----------



## AnnaS

KLEONARD said:


> Going back to SSR in less than 48 hours. My group will be testing magic bands.



Nice - enjoy!!!

A little more than a month for us....slowly but surely


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I am in for the first time now. We are in a 1 bedroom in the grandstand. I had requested a dtd view, but ended up with a parking lot view I know it is just a request, but as empty as the resort seems, it is still disappointing. Besides that it is overall a pretty resort.


----------



## delmar411

Leleluvsdis said:


> I am in for the first time now. We are in a 1 bedroom in the grandstand. I had requested a dtd view, but ended up with a parking lot view I know it is just a request, but as empty as the resort seems, it is still disappointing. Besides that it is overall a pretty resort.



Grandstand doesn't have a DTD view so that wouldn't have been possible.  Next time request congress park if you'd like a DTD view.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

delmar411 said:


> Grandstand doesn't have a DTD view so that wouldn't have been possible.  Next time request congress park if you'd like a DTD view.



Thanks! Yeah, I didn't request grandstand, just a DTD view. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## pirateprincess81

My husband and I bought our first DVC contract at SSR and do enjoy staying there from time to time.  We also own at AKV and really love it there too.  We won't really have an idea what our favorite resort is until we stay in more locations.


----------



## delmar411

Leleluvsdis said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I didn't request grandstand, just a DTD view. Thanks for the tip though



Ah, well that is rather disappointing then if the resort is largely empty.   I normally make sure my request has been met before accepting the room assignment given.  That might help the next time.  Although if they had a large number of DTD view requests, there might have been no room to offer you with that view.  

I hope you are enjoying the Grandstand though.  That is our second favorite section after the Paddock.


----------



## Sur

Yes


----------



## "Got Disney"

Hi everyone...We are SSR members and first time staying there...we use most of our points at DL because well it is a bit over an hr away  

We have stayed at the BCV and really like that resort but this time its time to come home to SSR.

So help please..

we will be there for 4th of July from the 1st to the 5th...than off on DCL for 7 days....can you please tell me what is your favorite spot...we want to be close to the main pool in walking distance but am worried about the Bus line to the parks...how crowded are the parks in the late morning early afternoon..I am aware that the closer to the pool the worse the bus situation....

I have 2 teens so not like they are little and impatient to stand and wait 

I was told that DTD is going to be under construction at this time and they are not sure how much will be done....what about the path? so what area do you like...we are getting a studio since we are only there for 5 days.....and the first day wont count since we don't get in till later....

thanks for your input


----------



## delmar411

"Got Disney";50307191 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone...We are SSR members and first time staying there...we use most of our points at DL because well it is a bit over an hr away
> 
> We have stayed at the BCV and really like that resort but this time its time to come home to SSR.
> 
> So help please..
> 
> we will be there for 4th of July from the 1st to the 5th...than off on DCL for 7 days....can you please tell me what is your favorite spot...we want to be close to the main pool in walking distance but am worried about the Bus line to the parks...how crowded are the parks in the late morning early afternoon..I am aware that the closer to the pool the worse the bus situation....
> 
> I have 2 teens so not like they are little and impatient to stand and wait
> 
> I was told that DTD is going to be under construction at this time and they are not sure how much will be done....what about the path? so what area do you like...we are getting a studio since we are only there for 5 days.....and the first day wont count since we don't get in till later....
> 
> thanks for your input



I'd suggest requesting a room near the Paddock pool.  That way you are near the beginning of the bus line, have a feature pool, a quick service there and a large drink station plus it is just a short walk over a bridge to the main pool area and the main house.

I have no idea when the path will be complete but there are boats over to DTD if you didn't want to take the bus.  The buses are not crowded normally mid-day but the buses tend to take a long while to come once the morning rush is over.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

THe DTD pathway will be closed till 2016.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

We just got back from a stay at SSR. We were in the grandstand and would swine toy stay here again!! We were the first on the bus and first off the bus. There was a nice pool right outside our building as well as a bus stop. We were in the 8700 building. There was a drink station, splash area, jacuzzi, and laundry area at the pool. We're a 5 mins walk from the carriage house and main pool as well. Besides our parking lot view, we loved our location!!!


----------



## panixx

We were there 12-15 through 12-22 in the Grandstand area as well.  LOVED the location. Our room number was 8503 I believe.  Was a very short walk to the carriage house and not too far from the bus stop, so were the first on and off the bus, which came in handy since my mom had a scooter for this trip. Also was a short walk to the boat to DTD. Staff was very nice as well. 

Magicbands worked great with no issues. 

This is our home resort but our first time staying here.  Definitely wont be the last.


----------



## dcibrando

Surely the walking path will be reopened before 2016?!?   Does anyone know if they are actively working on it?


----------



## BudgieMama

Quick question:

How long is the boat trip from SSR to DTD? I'm trying to convince DH it's not unreasonable to think about heading over there to eat in the evenings if we're not staying in the park late! 

Ta very much! (Thanks in Yorkshire dialect!!)


----------



## tb1972

BudgieMama said:


> Quick question:  How long is the boat trip from SSR to DTD? I'm trying to convince DH it's not unreasonable to think about heading over there to eat in the evenings if we're not staying in the park late!   Ta very much! (Thanks in Yorkshire dialect!!)



Very short. Maybe 5 minutes and you arrive near the House of Blues restaurant.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tb1972

BudgieMama said:


> Quick question:  How long is the boat trip from SSR to DTD? I'm trying to convince DH it's not unreasonable to think about heading over there to eat in the evenings if we're not staying in the park late!   Ta very much! (Thanks in Yorkshire dialect!!)



Very short. Maybe 5 minutes and you arrive near the House of Blues restaurant.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just booked our stay for Nov  
So long away but I think I will try to survive.


----------



## pirateprincess81

We stayed in the grandstand area this past trip and it was excellent.  The proximity to a bus stop and the carriage house was awesome!  We also loved the fact that there was a beverage refill station just steps away from our room at the pool area.


----------



## pirateprincess81

*duplicate post*


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

dcibrando said:


> Surely the walking path will be reopened before 2016?!?   Does anyone know if they are actively working on it?


Disney hasn't specified an exact date when the path will re-open.  However, the new bidge leads into a section of Downtown Disney that will be closed as part of the Disney Springs construction.  The path can't be opened until that construction is completed.  The new sections of Downtown Disney will be opening in phases, but the last of the construction won't be finished until 2016.  Depending on what opens when, the path could possibly be out of commission for that long.  We'll just have to cross our fingers and hope it happens sooner.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

BudgieMama said:


> Quick question:
> 
> How long is the boat trip from SSR to DTD? I'm trying to convince DH it's not unreasonable to think about heading over there to eat in the evenings if we're not staying in the park late!
> 
> Ta very much! (Thanks in Yorkshire dialect!!)


There are usually two boats on the route, so it's usually not very long before one shows up.  I think if you ask, the party line is that there's a boat leaving at least every 20 minutes.  The boat's path is Downtown Disney->Carriage House->Tree House Villas->Carriage House->Downtown Disney.  The boats stop at the Carriage House twice in the route to allow the boats to be used by THV guests to get both to and from the Carriage House.

If you get on a boat that's heading from the Carriage House directly to DTD, it's about a 5 minute ride, as stated by a previous poster.  If the boat is headed to the THV, you can also opt to get on and take a ride up river through the tree houses, which would add an additional 10 minutes or so.  Chances are you'd get on the same boat, anyway, when it makes its second stop.


----------



## going/again

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Disney hasn't specified an exact date when the path will re-open.  However, the new bidge leads into a section of Downtown Disney that will be closed as part of the Disney Springs construction.  The path can't be opened until that construction is completed.  The new sections of Downtown Disney will be opening in phases, but the last of the construction won't be finished until 2016.  Depending on what opens when, the path could possibly be out of commission for that long.  We'll just have to cross our fingers and hope it happens sooner.



We got back today both pathways to market place and west side are open.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

going/again said:


> We got back today both pathways to market place and west side are open.


Wow!  So cool -- and very surprising.  Did you happen to get any pictures of the new bridge?


----------



## dwelty

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Wow!  So cool -- and very surprising.  Did you happen to get any pictures of the new bridge?



Yeah, I would be interested in this as well.  I the new bridge there, or did they just re-open the path?


----------



## dcibrando

Me too. We just changed our May reservation to old key west due to the path being closed lol

Is this the new bridge or the old walkway?


----------



## going/again

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Wow!  So cool -- and very surprising.  Did you happen to get any pictures of the new bridge?



No its not built yet they are building a new  boat landing dock about 3 quarters of the way round on the west side walkway towards cirque.


----------



## dcibrando

So do we think this walkway will be open for a while now?


----------



## wininbid

We will be making our first stay at SSR March 2-9.  To those with experience with making requests for certain buildings/rooms, what is the earliest I can call to make a request?  I called about a month ago to ask something else, and I asked them about making a building request.  THey told me I would have to wait until about a week to 10 days before arriving to request a specific building.  Does this sound right?


----------



## delmar411

wininbid said:


> We will be making our first stay at SSR March 2-9.  To those with experience with making requests for certain buildings/rooms, what is the earliest I can call to make a request?  I called about a month ago to ask something else, and I asked them about making a building request.  THey told me I would have to wait until about a week to 10 days before arriving to request a specific building.  Does this sound right?



I normally make my building request when I make the reservation with MS.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

delmar411 said:


> I normally make my building request when I make the reservation with MS.


me too! They have never said that I had to call back before how odd. Are you a DVC member?


----------



## catho72

Hi all!  I am so excited to be staying at SSR in one month for the Princess Half Marathon weekend!  I've never stayed here before.  We are renting a 2 BR villa for us five ladies that are running the half.  Does anyone have any pictures of what is provided in a villa for us to use in regards to toiletries, kitchen items (paper towels, sponge, dish soap, dishwasher detergent), etc?  Or is there a list somewhere?  Also, what kind of coffeemakers are in the villas?  And how much coffee is provided?  We are staying on a cash basis.  Mousekeeping will come daily, correct?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AnnaS

catho72 said:


> Hi all!  I am so excited to be staying at SSR in one month for the Princess Half Marathon weekend!  I've never stayed here before.  We are renting a 2 BR villa for us five ladies that are running the half.  Does anyone have any pictures of what is provided in a villa for us to use in regards to toiletries, kitchen items (paper towels, sponge, dish soap, dishwasher detergent), etc?  Or is there a list somewhere?  Also, what kind of coffeemakers are in the villas?  And how much coffee is provided?  We are staying on a cash basis.  Mousekeeping will come daily, correct?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Are you renting (paying cash) from Disney or from a private DVC owner?

From Disney - full mousekeeping each day
DVC Owner - Just the usual T & T - full cleaning (if staying 7 n. or more)

REnting from DVC Owner - will provide and replace (T & T  & full cleaning) sm. bottle of dish detergent, roll of paper towel (new & 1 started), Coffee - for two/three times.  Sm. travel size shampoo, conditioner, soap and about two rolls of toilet tissue in each bathroom also.  (someone can also add to it if I forget something ).
Renting From Disney - not sure - I would think daily since you get daily mousekeeping


----------



## delmar411

catho72 said:


> Hi all!  I am so excited to be staying at SSR in one month for the Princess Half Marathon weekend!  I've never stayed here before.  We are renting a 2 BR villa for us five ladies that are running the half.  Does anyone have any pictures of what is provided in a villa for us to use in regards to toiletries, kitchen items (paper towels, sponge, dish soap, dishwasher detergent), etc?  Or is there a list somewhere?  Also, what kind of coffeemakers are in the villas?  And how much coffee is provided?  We are staying on a cash basis.  Mousekeeping will come daily, correct?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



If you have a reservation booked through Disney then yes, housekeeping every day with everything replaced daily and they will do your dishes and such for you too.

The toiletries are the standard hotel stuff, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, soap.  Same with kitchen stuff, exactly what you have listed.

Regular coffee makers and the coffee stuff will be replaced daily since you are a cash guest.


----------



## PoohsFan1

catho72 said:


> Hi all!  I am so excited to be staying at SSR in one month for the Princess Half Marathon weekend!  I've never stayed here before.  We are renting a 2 BR villa for us five ladies that are running the half.  Does anyone have any pictures of what is provided in a villa for us to use in regards to toiletries, kitchen items (paper towels, sponge, dish soap, dishwasher detergent), etc?  Or is there a list somewhere?  Also, what kind of coffeemakers are in the villas?  And how much coffee is provided?  We are staying on a cash basis.  Mousekeeping will come daily, correct?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi Cathy ....so excited to see that you are staying at one of our home resorts.  You are going to love it at SSR.  Since you will be staying in a 2 bedroom, you will get a full size kitchen with regular silverware, plates, cups, etc...you will also have a washer/dryer in your villa which is very nice to have , and my personal favorite a whirlpool tub plus a stand up shower which is huge .  We have yet to stay in a 2 bedroom, but always stay in a 1 bedroom when we stay there.  Our favorite area of the resort is the Paddock area because it is right in the middle of the resort and is the 3rd bus stop coming from the parks and the 3rd bus stop going to the parks .  Have a great time and good luck on your marathon .


----------



## I Run Long

Hello everyone!

I have a bit of a dilemma although I am sure it isn't to a lot of people.  I currently have a cash reservation at OKW for a 1 bedroom with a CAA/AAA discount.  There are 4 of us - my DH's daughter and her family also have a 1 bedroom at OKW with the same discount.  Here's my dilemma.  I rec'd a PIN code in an email yesterday for 35% off for the same dates.  I was over the moon.  I called and they cannot apply the discount for our OKW stay but they offered it for SSR.  I have to say I was let down.  I had really sold myself on our stay at OKW.  You know - largest rooms on property, large balcony, lush tropical grounds.  WWYD?  I would save an additional $700 so that is certainly nothing to sneeze at - I'm just so worried I'll get to SSR and not like it.  Also my DH's daughter and her family - I just don't want them to be disappointed and I am the one who talked them into coming on this trip with us.  Oh, my DH's daughter will be with her DH and her 2 boys aged 12 and 9.  My kids are 18 and 16.  If we go - what area of SSR would you experts recommend.  Sorry - so many questions.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I Run Long said:


> Hello everyone!  I have a bit of a dilemma although I am sure it isn't to a lot of people.  I currently have a cash reservation at OKW for a 1 bedroom with a CAA/AAA discount.  There are 4 of us - my DH's daughter and her family also have a 1 bedroom at OKW with the same discount.  Here's my dilemma.  I rec'd a PIN code in an email yesterday for 35% off for the same dates.  I was over the moon.  I called and they cannot apply the discount for our OKW stay but they offered it for SSR.  I have to say I was let down.  I had really sold myself on our stay at OKW.  You know - largest rooms on property, large balcony, lush tropical grounds.  WWYD?  I would save an additional $700 so that is certainly nothing to sneeze at - I'm just so worried I'll get to SSR and not like it.  Also my DH's daughter and her family - I just don't want them to be disappointed and I am the one who talked them into coming on this trip with us.  Oh, my DH's daughter will be with her DH and her 2 boys aged 12 and 9.  My kids are 18 and 16.  If we go - what area of SSR would you experts recommend.  Sorry - so many questions.



Hi. We are DVC owners and our home resort is SSR so forgive my bias but it's one of my favourites!  First of all it is very similar to OKW so I am confident you and your family would enjoy it. I would recommend The Paddocks. It has a lovely pool, refillable mug station and grill bar. SSR has a boat and bus to DTD like OKW so that is the same. What I like about SSR is the relaxed resort feel, the rooms are nice recently refurbed and the quick service food court is indoors. I really prefer the indoor breakfast/lunch QS at SSR to the outdoor one at OKW. The fountains are nice and the staff are excellent. I do know what it is like when you set your heart on a resort but I would say give SSR a chance at the very least you will be $700 richer!


----------



## I Run Long

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. We are DVC owners and our home resort is SSR so forgive my bias but it's one of my favourites!  First of all it is very similar to OKW so I am confident you and your family would enjoy it. I would recommend The Paddocks. It has a lovely pool, refillable mug station and grill bar. SSR has a boat and bus to DTD like OKW so that is the same. What I like about SSR is the relaxed resort feel, the rooms are nice recently refurbed and the quick service food court is indoors. I really prefer the indoor breakfast/lunch QS at SSR to the outdoor one at OKW. The fountains are nice and the staff are excellent. I do know what it is like when you set your heart on a resort but I would say give SSR a chance at the very least you will be $700 richer!



Thank you so much.  That is exactly what I wanted to hear.  We made the switch and saved ourselves $700!  I managed to use the PIN code for both rooms so we all get the savings.  With 8 people on our trip - I'm sure we'll have fun.  You suggest the Paddocks - how are the buses from that location?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I Run Long said:


> Thank you so much.  That is exactly what I wanted to hear.  We made the switch and saved ourselves $700!  I managed to use the PIN code for both rooms so we all get the savings.  With 8 people on our trip - I'm sure we'll have fun.  You suggest the Paddocks - how are the buses from that location?


 congrats! I hope you love it as much as we do. The best building for buses is The Grandstand. That is the one we stay in or The Paddocks. The Grandstand picks up first it's best for me as I am disabled and as buses get full they don't have room for my wheelchair or scooter. The pool is nice at The Grandstand but better at The Paddock with kids I think. 

I will check the bus route but I think The Paddock is second pick up.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Here are the bus routes...

All busses except one follow this route:

The Grandstand
The Carousel
The Paddock
Congress Park
The Springs

The Downtown Disney bus follows the reverse route:

Congress Park
The Springs
The Grandstand
The Carousel
The Paddock

Hth


----------



## I Run Long

Wow!  That was quick.  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Here are the bus routes...
> 
> All busses except one follow this route:
> 
> The Grandstand
> The Carousel
> The Paddock
> Congress Park
> The Springs
> 
> The Downtown Disney bus follows the reverse route:
> 
> Congress Park
> The Springs
> The Grandstand
> The Carousel
> The Paddock
> 
> Hth


The route for the DTD bus is actually Springs -> Grandstand -> Carousel -> Paddock -> Congress Park

You can get to the Springs from any section of the resort by catching any theme park bus.  You can get back to any section of the resort from the Springs by taking the DTD bus.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I Run Long said:


> You suggest the Paddocks - how are the buses from that location?


The Paddock is the resort's largest section.  Depending on the building you're in, you'll be closest to one of three stops.  The Northern-most buildings in the Paddock are actually closest to the Carrousel bus stop.  The buildings in the middle of the section, closest to the pool, are convenient to the Paddock bus stop.  And those at the South end of the section are closest to the Congress Park bus stop.  (One note, the Congress Park bus stop requires crossing a street to get to it.)

There are pros and cons to each of the sections in SSR, and transportation is only one of the considerations.  Check out the link to a SSR FAQ in my signature.  FAQ #4 lists some pros and cons when trying to pick which section is best for your family.


----------



## I Run Long

You have all got me so excited now about our upcoming stay.  This has got to be the best forum!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I Run Long said:


> Wow!  That was quick.  Thanks again for all your help.


only too pleased to help! I really hope you enjoy your stay. There are some really nice activities that go on in the town hall if any of your party is into crafts. I understand also that the walkway is back open to DTD


----------



## jerseygal

We stayed by the Paddock Pool and LOVED IT!

We had a 2 BR dedicated  for our family of four, two OLDER SONS and loved walking to the pool, etc! We loved the quick serve lunch at the PADDOCK POOL!

My husband and I LOVE WALKING so from that location it was an easy location to get my refillable mug filled with my morning coffee! 

SO PRETTY walking around there in the morning! 

VERY PLEASED with our stay a Saratoga Springs two summers ago!


----------



## Idreamodisney247

jerseygal said:


> We stayed by the Paddock Pool and LOVED IT!  We had a 2 BR dedicated  for our family of four, two OLDER SONS and loved walking to the pool, etc! We loved the quick serve lunch at the PADDOCK POOL!  My husband and I LOVE WALKING so from that location it was an easy location to get my refillable mug filled with my morning coffee!   SO PRETTY walking around there in the morning!  VERY PLEASED with our stay a Saratoga Springs two summers ago!



We had the exact same location and room type for our first DVC trip this past summer. We just LOVED it!


----------



## Sallimander

Busses are not bad...it's the third bus stop in the loop I believe. We stayed in the Paddock buildings room 5130 a couple of weeks ago & had no problems with the bus-the Paddock gives you the opportunity to find a seat on the bus versus standing up at the Springs  (it's the last stop). We were close to pool & grill--great location!


----------



## I Run Long

I think from everyone's feedback that we are going to make the Paddock area our first choice. Hopefully near the pool. We love to walk too. If we get a location near the pool area how far is the walk to Downtown Disney?  This has got to be the most helpful thread on the Disboard.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I Run Long said:


> I think from everyone's feedback that we are going to make the Paddock area our first choice. Hopefully near the pool. We love to walk too. If we get a location near the pool area how far is the walk to Downtown Disney?  This has got to be the most helpful thread on the Disboard.


great choice! It would depend which Paddocks building you were in and how fast you walk. The nearest one to DTD would take the average person about 10 mins. The furthest about 20 mins. So I would allow an average of 15 mins. It is actually a lovely walk. I get there on my scooter in 7 mins! But my partner walks with me so when we go together we go at  walkers pace  I love the walk along the river looking out over DTD. We are coming in May for one glorious week. I can"t wait! Any more questions happy to help! Paula


----------



## I Run Long

Where does the pathway lead to Downtown Disney?  Is it near the boat dock?  In all the times I've been to Disney, I can't ever say I noticed the path to SSR.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I Run Long said:


> Where does the pathway lead to Downtown Disney?  Is it near the boat dock?  In all the times I've been to Disney, I can't ever say I noticed the path to SSR.


For the old path, you had to walk out of Downtown Disney to the sidewalk on Buena Vista Drive.  The new path that's being built will have a bridge that connects to the area near the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks BirdsOfPreyDave! Can anyone tell me what choices you have if you do online check in?  Are there specific areas of the resort you can request or is it near pool, upper floor - that sort of thing?  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## KJSJpipe

You get two choices from a list that includes each section, near pool, near transportation, near Springs, floor level, near elevator, near DtD path. I'm sure I forgot some.


----------



## DisneyDetective

I Run Long said:


> You have all got me so excited now about our upcoming stay.  This has got to be the best forum!



You are now a Saratoga Springs resident so I wish you a lovely 'Welcome Home'


----------



## gjroe78

Looking forward even more to our first visit to Saratoga Springs in 32 days now


----------



## Disneytigergirl

My family just booked our first stay at SSR for June 

Staying on cash reservations, in a two BR villa accessible. Was wondering if accessible villas are in all sections/ buildings or does anyone have a map of where they are located? 

Also wondering, do all of the villas have balconies? From looking at the pictures it doesn't seem like they do.


----------



## delmar411

Disneytigergirl said:


> My family just booked our first stay at SSR for June
> 
> Staying on cash reservations, in a two BR villa accessible. Was wondering if accessible villas are in all sections/ buildings or does anyone have a map of where they are located?
> 
> Also wondering, do all of the villas have balconies? From looking at the pictures it doesn't seem like they do.



All villas have balconies and the accessible villas are all over the place in all sections.  If you are seeing windows on either side of a balcony then that is a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## Disneytigergirl

delmar411 said:


> All villas have balconies and the accessible villas are all over the place in all sections.  If you are seeing windows on either side of a balcony then that is a 2 bedroom unit.



Thanks! Looking forward to our first stay! Love looking at whatever pictures we can find of the resort


----------



## Meldev

I have been planning this surprise trip for our family of 6 for over 6 months now, and we still have until October (first family trip I had a total of 3 weeks to plan, so I'm enjoying every minute of this!)  

I'm currently booked at OKW in a 1 bedroom, knowing with one of our kids under 3 we "fit". But when I had my husband list his top resort priorities, it seems to me SSR is the better fit:
1) Scenic place to jog
2) CS restaurant on site
3) Pools the kids will love
4) Enough room for all of us!

So I'm going to have to upgrade to a 2 bedroom (and keep my fingers crossed for a Pin Code in March), but I'm also hoping (expecting) the 30% off for the room.

So time to call and change my reservation just one more time....

After reading the SSR FAQ I think Springs or Grandstand would be a great option for us too!

How can I be assured we get a 'dedicated' 2 bedroom?  Any ideas?

Thanks -
Melanie


----------



## panixx

I believe the booking options are 2-bedroom dedicated or 2-bedroom lockoff.


We were there in December and stayed in the Grandstand, and the next time I am going to request the same area and building.  Our room number was like 8503 or something (this was a 1 bedroom).  It was right by a pool and a very short walk to the carriage house. Bus stop was not too far a walk either and it was the first pickup and first drop off.


----------



## stevelee

Just got my membership number in the mail last night.. got all setup online, and have booked my first DVC Trip to Saratoga Springs, my new home resort!

Steve


----------



## that's nice

stevelee said:


> Just got my membership number in the mail last night.. got all setup online, and have booked my first DVC Trip to Saratoga Springs, my new home resort!
> 
> Steve



Awesome!!! We just passed ROFR for SSR on Monday.

Welcome Home!


----------



## delmar411

Meldev said:


> I have been planning this surprise trip for our family of 6 for over 6 months now, and we still have until October (first family trip I had a total of 3 weeks to plan, so I'm enjoying every minute of this!)
> 
> I'm currently booked at OKW in a 1 bedroom, knowing with one of our kids under 3 we "fit". But when I had my husband list his top resort priorities, it seems to me SSR is the better fit:
> 1) Scenic place to jog
> 2) CS restaurant on site
> 3) Pools the kids will love
> 4) Enough room for all of us!
> 
> So I'm going to have to upgrade to a 2 bedroom (and keep my fingers crossed for a Pin Code in March), but I'm also hoping (expecting) the 30% off for the room.
> 
> So time to call and change my reservation just one more time....
> 
> After reading the SSR FAQ I think Springs or Grandstand would be a great option for us too!
> 
> How can I be assured we get a 'dedicated' 2 bedroom?  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks -
> Melanie



Why do you think the Springs is the best area for you?  Just being nosy.


----------



## Meldev

delmar411 said:


> Why do you think the Springs is the best area for you?  Just being nosy.



I'm thinking Springs or Grandstand as they are closest to main pool and Artist Palette.  We will not likely have a car (though are tossing around the idea of renting a van) - the shortest walk to the pool area and food would make our lives easiest.  Our four kids will range in age from 2-10 at time of visit.


----------



## delmar411

Meldev said:


> I'm thinking Springs or Grandstand as they are closest to main pool and Artist Palette.  We will not likely have a car (though are tossing around the idea of renting a van) - the shortest walk to the pool area and food would make our lives easiest.  Our four kids will range in age from 2-10 at time of visit.



I'd personally suggest requesting a Paddock room near the pool.  For several reasons.

The Paddock has a zero entry pool with full feature slide and a gated child water playground and a bar and grill with the bus stop right out the exit of the pool. They also do the pool games and activities just like at the main pool.  The main pool is just a few min walk as well.  This is the 3rd stop on the bus route and we have never been without a seat.

The Springs is the last stop on the bus route and the bus is normally packed to the gills by then and I've been on many a bus that had to bypass the Springs because it was just full.  The Springs is also a large area and you could be a good distance from the pool and main house.  The toddler water play area is just fountains and is not gated.  They do have a small toddler slide at the main pool.

The GrandstandThe Grandstand only has 2 buildings close to the pool and several that are extremely far away from everything.  The Grandstand pool is not zero entry either.  There is a child fountain area/splash pad within the pool there.  There is no slide as this is a quiet pool.  There is a bar and refill station that is open as needed.  This is the first bus stop so you are guaranteed a seat on the bus though and you don't have to cross any roads to get to the main house, main pool or quiet pool which was always a plus for us when the kids were small and before the paddock pool was redone.

You don't need a car within the resort.  Outside of the Carousel section, the resort is really well interconnected with good walking paths.

This is just my opinion.  My kids are ages 8,9,10 & 16.  We've been staying at SSR since '08 and just love it!


----------



## Meldev

delmar411 said:


> I'd personally suggest requesting a Paddock room near the pool.  For several reasons.
> 
> The Paddock has a zero entry pool with full feature slide and a gated child water playground and a bar and grill with the bus stop right out the exit of the pool. They also do the pool games and activities just like at the main pool.  The main pool is just a few min walk as well.  This is the 3rd stop on the bus route and we have never been without a seat.
> 
> The Springs is the last stop on the bus route and the bus is normally packed to the gills by then and I've been on many a bus that had to bypass the Springs because it was just full.  The Springs is also a large area and you could be a good distance from the pool and main house.  The toddler water play area is just fountains and is not gated.  They do have a small toddler slide at the main pool.
> 
> The GrandstandThe Grandstand only has 2 buildings close to the pool and several that are extremely far away from everything.  The Grandstand pool is not zero entry either.  There is a child fountain area/splash pad within the pool there.  There is no slide as this is a quiet pool.  There is a bar and refill station that is open as needed.  This is the first bus stop so you are guaranteed a seat on the bus though and you don't have to cross any roads to get to the main house, main pool or quiet pool which was always a plus for us when the kids were small and before the paddock pool was redone.
> 
> You don't need a car within the resort.  Outside of the Carousel section, the resort is really well interconnected with good walking paths.
> 
> This is just my opinion.  My kids are ages 8,9,10 & 16.  We've been staying at SSR since '08 and just love it!



Thanks for your advice!  I love the idea that we don't have to cross any road to get to the main house.  I tried to google map it to understand on my own before but couldn't really tell, I'm so glad you filled me in!  I think I'll put Grandstand as my first choice request, and Paddock second.  Do you typically have a car when you visit?  For transport to the parks?  What is your overall opinion of the bus service?  We've previously stayed at POR and found their bus service to be just fine.  I've seen so much with SSR about how big and how long it takes - your thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

Meldev said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I love the idea that we don't have to cross any road to get to the main house.  I tried to google map it to understand on my own before but couldn't really tell, I'm so glad you filled me in!  I think I'll put Grandstand as my first choice request, and Paddock second.  Do you typically have a car when you visit?  For transport to the parks?  What is your overall opinion of the bus service?  We've previously stayed at POR and found their bus service to be just fine.  I've seen so much with SSR about how big and how long it takes - your thoughts?
> Thanks!



We never use a car there.  I think the bus service is fine for the most part. It runs frequent in the morning and evening but is farther between buses in the mid-day.  We walk to places within the resort so we aren't ever waiting on a bus to get to the Main house or back again.  

It really isn't that big of a resort.  You'll see once you get there,  it looks really spread out on the map but once you see how interconnected everything is, it feels a lot smaller. My kids have no issues with running over to the main pool from the Paddock and back again.  

I'd suggest checking out the community hall if you plan on downtime.  It has a ton of free crafts to do plus video games, standard games, pool, ping pong, etc.

Plus they do a marshmallow roast every evening at 5:30-6:30 in the courtyard behind the arcade area.  That's also free and you can roast and eat as many as you like. 

There are also pool games at both feature pools with prizes for the kids.

It is a really great resort with lots of free things to do just at the resort.  I think you will really enjoy it.

The quick service is really nice too and accommodating.


----------



## Meldev

delmar411 said:


> We never use a car there.  I think the bus service is fine for the most part. It runs frequent in the morning and evening but is farther between buses in the mid-day.  We walk to places within the resort so we aren't ever waiting on a bus to get to the Main house or back again.  It really isn't that big of a resort.  You'll see once you get there,  it looks really spread out on the map but once you see how interconnected everything is, it feels a lot smaller. My kids have no issues with running over to the main pool from the Paddock and back again.  I'd suggest checking out the community hall if you plan on downtime.  It has a ton of free crafts to do plus video games, standard games, pool, ping pong, etc.  Plus they do a marshmallow roast every evening at 5:30-6:30 in the courtyard behind the arcade area.  That's also free and you can roast and eat as many as you like.  There are also pool games at both feature pools with prizes for the kids.  It is a really great resort with lots of free things to do just at the resort.  I think you will really enjoy it.  The quick service is really nice too and accommodating.



This sounds perfect for us!  I guess I got sucked into so many posting about the size of the place.  Honestly all we know as a family is POR and we were in the building furthest from the pool and main food court but we walked everywhere too . Didn't seem bad to us (kids were 2,4,6 at the time) had stroller for 2 year old but I know many say you may have a 'long' walk there even. 
We loved POR setting and everything - but with 4 kids I look forward to having a washer/dryer and the extra space to unwind a minute when they're asleep!

I'm happy to rely on bus service.  We don't traditionally hit parks first thing, that's why I have deliberated on the resort, we take full advantage of the pools and really enjoy having a QS meal there.  

Do you use a particular grocery delivery? 

Thanks again - and since you're a SSR veteran I may be asking more questions when our trip gets closer!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Meldev said:


> This sounds perfect for us!  I guess I got sucked into so many posting about the size of the place.  Honestly all we know as a family is POR and we were in the building furthest from the pool and main food court but we walked everywhere too . Didn't seem bad to us (kids were 2,4,6 at the time) had stroller for 2 year old but I know many say you may have a 'long' walk there even. We loved POR setting and everything - but with 4 kids I look forward to having a washer/dryer and the extra space to unwind a minute when they're asleep!  I'm happy to rely on bus service.  We don't traditionally hit parks first thing, that's why I have deliberated on the resort, we take full advantage of the pools and really enjoy having a QS meal there.  Do you use a particular grocery delivery?  Thanks again - and since you're a SSR veteran I may be asking more questions when our trip gets closer!


sorry to just add to op already very helpful comments but I just wanted to say SSR is our home resort and I am quite disabled and I don't find the resort too large to get around  the buses are wonderful and the CM's very helpful. The Grandstand and The Paddock are great. We loved POR also but love the kitchen and the laundry of a DVC resort plus it works out cheaper for us. So I think you will really enjoy it's a wonderful resort! 

Enjoy!


----------



## delmar411

Meldev said:


> This sounds perfect for us!  I guess I got sucked into so many posting about the size of the place.  Honestly all we know as a family is POR and we were in the building furthest from the pool and main food court but we walked everywhere too . Didn't seem bad to us (kids were 2,4,6 at the time) had stroller for 2 year old but I know many say you may have a 'long' walk there even.
> We loved POR setting and everything - but with 4 kids I look forward to having a washer/dryer and the extra space to unwind a minute when they're asleep!
> 
> I'm happy to rely on bus service.  We don't traditionally hit parks first thing, that's why I have deliberated on the resort, we take full advantage of the pools and really enjoy having a QS meal there.
> 
> Do you use a particular grocery delivery?
> 
> Thanks again - and since you're a SSR veteran I may be asking more questions when our trip gets closer!



I'm happy to help out as much as I can.  It really is our family's favorite resort. 

If we have to use a grocery service we use We go shop.  I have a very specific list and have things on it that I only want if the price is around my target so that works best for me rather than pick from a set list of products.  Other people I know have used a different personal shopper and they liked her a lot and said she was a better deal.  I will ask them who they used and I'll post that info.  I'd check her out as well.


----------



## cheryllarsen

Have much enjoyed looking through all the photos. We have an upcoming trip!


----------



## Meldev

Just made the changes to my reservation, we're now booked at SSR!

I really appreciate how helpful everyone here is  (DelMar411 and Paula Sedley-Burke) 

Now, I'll be wishing on stars for that 30% discount or some pixie dust (complete with pin code)! haha!


----------



## delmar411

Meldev said:


> Just made the changes to my reservation, we're now booked at SSR!
> 
> I really appreciate how helpful everyone here is  (DelMar411 and Paula Sedley-Burke)
> 
> Now, I'll be wishing on stars for that 30% discount or some pixie dust (complete with pin code)! haha!



This is the personal shopper that others have used with success.

https://www.facebook.com/DisneyShopper


----------



## 2wins

Hello, we have not stayed on property for years, but love condo living. So we are very excited about staying in a 1 bedroom at SSR!  We did not rent from an owner or Disney directly.  We went with an online travel agency owned by orbitz.  Can anyone tell me if we get daily mousekeeping or not?  Also, when we rented at Bonnet Creek we started a pay it forward, where we left nonperishable items for the next guest at the main lobby.  Ex. new rain ponchos, unopened boxes of goldfish, bottled water, etc.  Does this thread have anything like this?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Meldev said:


> Just made the changes to my reservation, we're now booked at SSR!  I really appreciate how helpful everyone here is  (DelMar411 and Paula Sedley-Burke)   Now, I'll be wishing on stars for that 30% discount or some pixie dust (complete with pin code)! haha!


how wonderful! I am so pleased for you  what dates did you say you were going? Anything else I can do to help just say!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

2wins said:


> Hello, we have not stayed on property for years, but love condo living. So we are very excited about staying in a 1 bedroom at SSR!  We did not rent from an owner or Disney directly.  We went with an online travel agency owned by orbitz.  Can anyone tell me if we get daily mousekeeping or not?  Also, when we rented at Bonnet Creek we started a pay it forward, where we left nonperishable items for the next guest at the main lobby.  Ex. new rain ponchos, unopened boxes of goldfish, bottled water, etc.  Does this thread have anything like this?


 hello if you booked with TA then you should get daily mousekeeping. I haven't seem a pay it forward thread at the moment but they do appear! What I have seen folks do is just start a new thread saying what they have and for folks to pick it up. You could do that if you have any spare at the end. But somebody else might have seen a pay it forward thread?


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are looking ahead to our 2016 trip. We are having a lot of family come along and will be interested in a 3 bedroom villa. Has anyone stayed in one?  How is it?  Is there one at every location or just in one area?  We are new owners so this will be our first planned trip staying at SSR. One other question, we will have 6 adults and 4 kids...ages 9,8,5, and 2. Being 10 guest, is the 3 bedroom the only room we could get?

Thanks!


----------



## Meldev

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> how wonderful! I am so pleased for you  what dates did you say you were going? Anything else I can do to help just say!


Thanks so much!  We're heading down the 2nd week of October - ending the trip over Columbus Day weekend!


----------



## Meldev

delmar411 said:


> This is the personal shopper that others have used with success.  https://www.facebook.com/DisneyShopper


Thank you!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

that's nice said:


> Awesome!!! We just passed ROFR for SSR on Monday.
> 
> Welcome Home!



Hey Tim!  Welcome Home!  We own at SSR and love it!  We keep thinking we'll try another resort, but somehow always end up at our own "home."


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Countryrunner262 said:


> We are looking ahead to our 2016 trip. We are having a lot of family come along and will be interested in a 3 bedroom villa. Has anyone stayed in one?  How is it?  Is there one at every location or just in one area?  We are new owners so this will be our first planned trip staying at SSR. One other question, we will have 6 adults and 4 kids...ages 9,8,5, and 2. Being 10 guest, is the 3 bedroom the only room we could get?
> 
> Thanks!


The layout of all SSR buildings is the same, so there are 3-bedroom Grand Villas in each.  I've never stayed in one -- I've always been too cheap to spend that many points.  They're more than just a 2-bedroom with an extra bedroom.  They really are luxury accommodations.

Unfortunately, if you're not able to split your group into multiple rooms, the Grand Villa is the only room that will hold your group with everyone in a bed.  The Tree House villas sleep 9 and the 2-bedrooms sleep 8.

If you group can be split, you'll find that two smaller villas will be fewer points than a single Grand Villa.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Meldev said:


> Thanks so much!  We're heading down the 2nd week of October - ending the trip over Columbus Day weekend!


what a lovely time to go. One of my favourites. We love the weather that time of year and of course the EPCOT F & W. Enjoy!


----------



## DannysMom

Countryrunner262 said:


> We are looking ahead to our 2016 trip. We are having a lot of family come along and will be interested in a 3 bedroom villa. Has anyone stayed in one?  How is it?  Is there one at every location or just in one area?  We are new owners so this will be our first planned trip staying at SSR. One other question, we will have 6 adults and 4 kids...ages 9,8,5, and 2. Being 10 guest, is the 3 bedroom the only room we could get?
> 
> Thanks!



Already been answered I think, but depending on how the group breaks up, you could also book a 2 BR,  plus a studio, likely for less points. Than the GV.  But as for the whole party in one accommodation, GVs are the only place you would fit.


----------



## Countryrunner262

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The layout of all SSR buildings is the same, so there are 3-bedroom Grand Villas in each.  I've never stayed in one -- I've always been too cheap to spend that many points.  They're more than just a 2-bedroom with an extra bedroom.  They really are luxury accommodations.  Unfortunately, if you're not able to split your group into multiple rooms, the Grand Villa is the only room that will hold your group with everyone in a bed.  The Tree House villas sleep 9 and the 2-bedrooms sleep 8.  If you group can be split, you'll find that two smaller villas will be fewer points than a single Grand Villa.



I didn't even think about splitting. I'm new to this. I will have to look into that!  Thanks!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Countryrunner262 said:


> We are looking ahead to our 2016 trip. We are having a lot of family come along and will be interested in a 3 bedroom villa. Has anyone stayed in one?  How is it?  Is there one at every location or just in one area?  We are new owners so this will be our first planned trip staying at SSR. One other question, we will have 6 adults and 4 kids...ages 9,8,5, and 2. Being 10 guest, is the 3 bedroom the only room we could get?  Thanks!


 remember the 2 year old will not be counted because they are under 3. If it were me, I would try for THV, but a grand villa would be AHHHMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## SonOfAStitch

Just bought back into DVC last year, this time at SSR, but have never stayed there yet. Looking for suggestions on which location to stay at on our first trip. Plan on spending Oct. 31st - Nov. 8th 2015 in a 2 BR. We will have a car, but enjoy / don't mind walking. Kids will be 17 and 14 at time of travel. Close proximity to a pool with a slide would be nice along with the ability to walk or take a boat to DTD. Looking forward to any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

SonOfAStitch said:


> Just bought back into DVC last year, this time at SSR, but have never stayed there yet. Looking for suggestions on which location to stay at on our first trip. Plan on spending Oct. 31st - Nov. 8th 2015 in a 2 BR. We will have a car, but enjoy / don't mind walking. Kids will be 17 and 14 at time of travel. Close proximity to a pool with a slide would be nice along with the ability to walk or take a boat to DTD. Looking forward to any suggestions. Thanks in advance.


Check out the SSR FAQ link in my signature.  FAQ #4 provides some pros and cons for each of the sections.

Have you considered a tree house instead of a 2-bedroom?  It's a few more points, but would give each kid their own room.  The tree houses are a little remote, however, and wouldn't be near a pool with a water slide without doing some walking (or a bus ride).  They are a great experience though -- one of my favorite places to stay in all of WDW.  Very unique, but admitedly not for everyone.  Check out FAQ #9, too.

Also check out the Paddocks as a possible good fit.


----------



## SonOfAStitch

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out the SSR FAQ link in my signature.  FAQ #4 provides some pros and cons for each of the sections.
> 
> Have you considered a tree house instead of a 2-bedroom?  It's a few more points, but would give each kid their own room.  The tree houses are a little remote, however, and wouldn't be near a pool with a water slide without doing some walking (or a bus ride).  They are a great experience though -- one of my favorite places to stay in all of WDW.  Very unique, but admitedly not for everyone.  Check out FAQ #9, too.
> 
> Also check out the Paddocks as a possible good fit.



Thanks for the response, I will read the SSR FAQ link in your signature. We did stay at the original tree houses back in 2000 and enjoyed it, and while the new and improved tree houses look great, I am hoping to stay in one of the buildings at SSR this time. A few others have also recommended Paddocks. Thanks again, appreciate your time.


----------



## RobynPrincess

Thanks so much for all the helpful info on here! I've just booked a last min trip with a friend for a months time. I didn't know where would be the best place to request as I'm most likely going to be in my ECV. Going to request grandstand so at least I can get a place on the bus as it's the first stop


----------



## smcabee

Well I tried so hard.. Going back to school for my Bachelors degree in Nursing and the DW, DSIL, DBIL, DMIL, and DFIL as well as the nieces decided to spend a week at SSR in March this year after a week in Bradenton, FL for Pirates Spring training.  I told them no I wasnt going, need to do school work.  So what happens, DW bought me a laptop and put me on the ressie and since we have AP's I guess I "have" to go now. lol.  So here I come Flower and Garden Festival and spending time with the nieces who have never been to WDW before.  I just hope they can all forgive me if I spend some time on my new laptop in the mornings to try to actually do some school work.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

smcabee said:


> Well I tried so hard.. Going back to school for my Bachelors degree in Nursing and the DW, DSIL, DBIL, DMIL, and DFIL as well as the nieces decided to spend a week at SSR in March this year after a week in Bradenton, FL for Pirates Spring training.  I told them no I wasnt going, need to do school work.  So what happens, DW bought me a laptop and put me on the ressie and since we have AP's I guess I "have" to go now. lol.  So here I come Flower and Garden Festival and spending time with the nieces who have never been to WDW before.  I just hope they can all forgive me if I spend some time on my new laptop in the mornings to try to actually do some school work.


If you need a nice quiet place to get away in the mornings to do some work, check out the lounge area outside the Turf Club.  Since they don't open until dinner, this area is pretty quiet during the day.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

RobynPrincess said:


> Thanks so much for all the helpful info on here! I've just booked a last min trip with a friend for a months time. I didn't know where would be the best place to request as I'm most likely going to be in my ECV. Going to request grandstand so at least I can get a place on the bus as it's the first stop


 this is where I stay and I use an ECV. It's great to get the bus and also to get to the carriage house. Def the right choice imao! Enjoy!


----------



## RobynPrincess

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> this is where I stay and I use an ECV. It's great to get the bus and also to get to the carriage house. Def the right choice imao! Enjoy!



Oh thank you so much Paula! Xxx


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

RobynPrincess said:


> Oh thank you so much Paula! Xxx


glad to help! What's great about this building is you approach the carriage house where the quick service food and reception etc are from the back which has a much gentler slope than the one going up from The Springs. 

Any more questions just ask! I like Magic Band being room key as being disabled didn't have to keep getting my card out!


----------



## smcabee

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> If you need a nice quiet place to get away in the mornings to do some work, check out the lounge area outside the Turf Club.  Since they don't open until dinner, this area is pretty quiet during the day.



Thanks for the info.  I will def try that.


----------



## DeeCee735

I understand they recently renovated. I'm thinking of driving over from the BWV to check it out. I'm wondering what users of the spa think of the service and the spa itself? Is there a whirlpool, sauna, etc?

Do you recommend?  I usually go to Mandara at Dolphin but looking to try something new. Is it worth a drive over?


----------



## stargaze98

Hi everyone! 

Quick question if you don't mind, how realistic is it to think that if my family stayed at SSR it would be easy to frequent DTD for meals? We are not doing the dining plan so instead of going to the parks or other resorts on our off days (no parks) I like the thought of DTD being close and the meals being quick and a decent price. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

stargaze98 said:


> Hi everyone!  Quick question if you don't mind, how realistic is it to think that if my family stayed at SSR it would be easy to frequent DTD for meals? We are not doing the dining plan so instead of going to the parks or other resorts on our off days (no parks) I like the thought of DTD being close and the meals being quick and a decent price. Thanks in advance!


 Hi. This would be a very viable option for you. There are plenty of restaurants at DTD from counter service to table service. You can walk, get the boat or bus so lots of options there also. If you really like walking you could even make it as far as the crossroads where there are other non disney restaurants like Mcdonalds, Red Lobster , A Pizza / Italian place ( Uno something ) and a Perkins I think... 

DTD we eat at a lot. We like Rain Forest Cafe, Earl of Sandwich best  a lot of people say Cookes of Dublin does lovely fish and chip takeaway at a good price!


----------



## lovin'fl

What is the status on walking to/from DD from Congress Park?  Is the path still closed?


----------



## sjw211

We're going in August so assume there'll be no problem with the path then.
We're trying to decide which part to stay in...
The Springs seems the most central - but I imagine a lakeside view from Congress Park may be the nicest?  We are in a Deluxe Studio - I assume they are in each area?  Is there a hot drink station at Congress Park - nice for an early morning, refillable coffee. 
It says this is the fourth pickup on the buses - but I guess there's nothing stopping us taking a fifteen minute or so walk across to the Grandstand area in the mornings if necessary?  How do the buses work now (it's many years since we last went)?  Do the buses go to certain parks and you get on the one you need - or are they 'looping' around?  Same question about return trips - how do we get back from the Parks?

Thanks everyone!

Steve


----------



## delmar411

sjw211 said:


> We're going in August so assume there'll be no problem with the path then.
> We're trying to decide which part to stay in...
> The Springs seems the most central - but I imagine a lakeside view from Congress Park may be the nicest?  We are in a Deluxe Studio - I assume they are in each area?  Is there a hot drink station at Congress Park - nice for an early morning, refillable coffee.
> It says this is the fourth pickup on the buses - but I guess there's nothing stopping us taking a fifteen minute or so walk across to the Grandstand area in the mornings if necessary?  How do the buses work now (it's many years since we last went)?  Do the buses go to certain parks and you get on the one you need - or are they 'looping' around?  Same question about return trips - how do we get back from the Parks?
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Steve



The studios are in every building of every section. If you are looking for nice views then the back part of the springs or paddock areas face very beautiful lakes.  The current view of DTD might not be as nice due to the construction. 

No hot drink station in Congress Park AFAIK....not sure if there is a drink station there at all (haven't been over there in quite a while).

I wouldn't walk over to the Grandstand from Congress Park to catch a bus (like I would NEVER do that LOL).  Each bus goes to a single specific place (the water parks are the exception) and it is shown on the bus where it is going. You take the SSR bus back from each park.  The bus stops are numbered with a giant sign telling you what number spot is SSR's.


----------



## stargaze98

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. This would be a very viable option for you. There are plenty of restaurants at DTD from counter service to table service. You can walk, get the boat or bus so lots of options there also. If you really like walking you could even make it as far as the crossroads where there are other non disney restaurants like Mcdonalds, Red Lobster , A Pizza / Italian place ( Uno something ) and a Perkins I think...
> 
> DTD we eat at a lot. We like Rain Forest Cafe, Earl of Sandwich best  a lot of people say Cookes of Dublin does lovely fish and chip takeaway at a good price!



Thank you so much for your response. Sounds exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## sjw211

Many thanks delmar411 for the quick and informative reply!
I only heard about the construction today lol.  Assume it's a large project then that will still be running in August?  Having said that though, it will still probably look nice at night across the lake?  First thing in the morning and last thing at night are basically the only times we'll be there though.
So even coming back from Parks, SSR has its own buses?  Are they every 10 mins or so?  At closing times does there tend to be a queue then?  I assume it's the same bus dropping people off as when people get on - so Grandstand is the first drop off too?
How long does it tend to take to get to each park - the buses don't stop anywhere else?
My concern about Springs is it's the last stop to get on at - so could already be full when it arrives?  Is there anywhere specific you could recommend in Springs and Paddock?
Your answers are very much appreciated!

Steve


----------



## delmar411

sjw211 said:


> Many thanks delmar411 for the quick and informative reply!
> I only heard about the construction today lol.  Assume it's a large project then that will still be running in August?  Having said that though, it will still probably look nice at night across the lake?  First thing in the morning and last thing at night are basically the only times we'll be there though.
> So even coming back from Parks, SSR has its own buses?  Are they every 10 mins or so?  At closing times does there tend to be a queue then?  I assume it's the same bus dropping people off as when people get on - so Grandstand is the first drop off too?
> How long does it tend to take to get to each park - the buses don't stop anywhere else?
> My concern about Springs is it's the last stop to get on at - so could already be full when it arrives?  Is there anywhere specific you could recommend in Springs and Paddock?
> Your answers are very much appreciated!
> 
> Steve



The DTD project will be going on for a long while yet.  It is the Disney Spings project. (Not to be confused with the Springs section of the resort )

I honestly don't know what the current view is at night.  

SSR does have its own buses.  Most resorts do not share buses.  Buses run every 20mins-ish.  At night there can be a line but each bus takes a lot of people and they run a ton more buses at closing time.

It only takes like 10mins to get to the parks.  Animal kingdom takes the longest maybe 15mins or so when the water park is not open.  It takes much longer when Blizzard Beach is open as the bus stops there as well.  The DTD bus also stops at Typhoon Lagoon but stops there after DTD so you won't stop there on the way to DTD but would on the way back.  And this is only when the water park is open. The other buses are non-stop the parks.

The bus runs the exact same loop in the resort for the parks (not DTD):
Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock
Congress park
Springs

DTD bus loop is:
Springs
Grandstand 
Carousel
Paddock
Congress park

The bus can be full when it reaches the Springs.  This only happens in very busy mornings. My family prefers the Paddock area in either building that are next to the pool. I'd need a map to know the building numbers. 

HTH!


----------



## Hopefully

We are staying off site, as I am working at the Orange County Convention Center this trip. But on the weekend we have ADR's for a few restaurants we have not yet tried. We have an ADR on Thursday night for the Turf Club.
I have a Handicapped Parking Placard, as I have trouble walking distances. Is there Valet Parking at SSR near the Turf Club (The Springs - right?). 
If not are there Handicapped spaces nearby?
TIA


----------



## sjw211

Thanks again for the info delmar!
What/when is generally considered a busy morning?  Around 8am?
Leaning towards the back of Springs or Paddock now.  Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

sjw211 said:


> Thanks again for the info delmar!
> What/when is generally considered a busy morning?  Around 8am?
> Leaning towards the back of Springs or Paddock now.  Thanks!



High crowd times are busy mornings. And yes around 8am on any morning has a lot of people heading out to parks.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

stargaze98 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. Sounds exactly what I was hoping for!


 enjoy! We do


----------



## BudgieMama

Does anyone know what time the boats start to DTD, and what time they stop in the evening? 

Many thanks!


----------



## lovin'fl

BudgieMama said:


> Does anyone know what time the boats start to DTD, and what time they stop in the evening?
> 
> Many thanks!



I believe it runs hourly from 11am to 4pm and then every 30 minutes from 4pm to 11pm.


----------



## ryanl81

Firstly I would like to take the opportunity to say thank you for all the useful information on this thread, having purchased my first DVC points last year it has been a real help to understand some of the finer detail involved with the vacation club and getting best value from it! 

So we are planning our fist trip home to SSR in November this year and I am looking for some advice on which section of the resort would be best for our family.

So a little background, I am 33 and my wife is 30 and we have two girls Olivia (3) and Elliot (1). This will be Olivia's second trip to WDW having made the trip with us back in 2012 when my wife and I got married at the Polynesian. This will be Elliots first trip! 

Having spent most trips offsite in Villas we treated ourselves to a stay at the Yachtclub last year and was blown away by the difference it made being on site and how much it added to the holiday!

Shortly after we purchased our DVC points......

It's funny really as I have a burning memory of being in DTD and looking across to SSR one evening wondering how you got to be able to stay somewhere like that! I can't wait to look across DTD this time around recalling that memory 

So anyway I digress..

My main question is as to whether you good people think the paddocks or Grandstand would be better suited? I like the idea of being close to the new pool area for the kids and what appears to be a schedule of activities that they can join in with.

My wife agrees with that but thinks the Grandstand may be a better a choice due to the bus stop route being first to pick up and first to drop off.

This also leads me to another question, as I thought that I read in this thread that the buses to the Park only start from 10am is that correct?

If so it almost cements my view that we will need a car anyway and it makes the choice on location an easier one.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## delmar411

ryanl81 said:


> My main question is as to whether you good people think the paddocks or Grandstand would be better suited? I like the idea of being close to the new pool area for the kids and what appears to be a schedule of activities that they can join in with.
> 
> My wife agrees with that but thinks the Grandstand may be a better a choice due to the bus stop route being first to pick up and first to drop off.
> 
> This also leads me to another question, as I thought that I read in this thread that the buses to the Park only start from 10am is that correct?
> 
> If so it almost cements my view that we will need a car anyway and it makes the choice on location an easier one.
> 
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions!



The paddock for sure.  The paddock is central to everything and they have a great fenced in water playground that is strictly for the preschool and under set.  

The buses at every single on site resort start at 6:30am.  There is no need for a car when staying on site.

You might be confusing the 10:30am start time with the time the boats start running to DTD.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ryanl81 said:


> Firstly I would like to take the opportunity to say thank you for all the useful information on this thread, having purchased my first DVC points last year it has been a real help to understand some of the finer detail involved with the vacation club and getting best value from it!   So we are planning our fist trip home to SSR in November this year and I am looking for some advice on which section of the resort would be best for our family.  So a little background, I am 33 and my wife is 30 and we have two girls Olivia (3) and Elliot (1). This will be Olivia's second trip to WDW having made the trip with us back in 2012 when my wife and I got married at the Polynesian. This will be Elliots first trip!  Having spent most trips offsite in Villas we treated ourselves to a stay at the Yachtclub last year and was blown away by the difference it made being on site and how much it added to the holiday!  Shortly after we purchased our DVC points......  It's funny really as I have a burning memory of being in DTD and looking across to SSR one evening wondering how you got to be able to stay somewhere like that! I can't wait to look across DTD this time around recalling that memory   So anyway I digress..  My main question is as to whether you good people think the paddocks or Grandstand would be better suited? I like the idea of being close to the new pool area for the kids and what appears to be a schedule of activities that they can join in with.  My wife agrees with that but thinks the Grandstand may be a better a choice due to the bus stop route being first to pick up and first to drop off.  This also leads me to another question, as I thought that I read in this thread that the buses to the Park only start from 10am is that correct?  If so it almost cements my view that we will need a car anyway and it makes the choice on location an easier one.  Look forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions!


 Welcome home! Congrats on your purchase! We did the same when we bought I had a memory of seeing SSR across from DTD and not even entering my head I would ever be lucky enough to stay there once let alone be DVC owner like now! 

I think you and your girls will love it. I think either building is great. The Grandstand is great for bus but Paddock has a lovely pool for your little girls and the bus route is good here also. So we kids I would go Paddocks. You can fill up your mugs here also  they have nice pool party for kids in the afternoon which they don't do at Grandstand. It's the boat that starts later the buses start 1 hour I think before park entry. Enjoy!


----------



## ryanl81

Thanks Delmar/Paula, really helpful and reinforces my view on the Paddocks!


----------



## jerseygal

We are a family of 4(older kids) and had a BLAST by the Paddocks!

We LOVED the location! My husband and I walked in the morning to the quick serve location by the main pool to get my morning coffee at the refill station using my refillable mug!

We LOVE WALKING AROUND THE RESORT! VERY PRETTY! 

The four of us hung by the main pool! Loved the quick service at the Paddock Pool!!!! Nice lunch items!

Our older son and husband played golf one morning and my younger son and I took the bus to Blizzard Beach! Had a blast and the bus service was nice and easy! 

Great location for off site dinners too!!!!! Choice of MANY RESTAURANTS!

Great vacation! Think that you also will love the Paddock location and proximity to the pool!!!!!!!!!!!

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ryanl81

Thanks for the tips Jerseygal, sure like the idea of a morning coffee refill!!!


----------



## CruisingCamper

We will be at the SSR from Feb 28th until March 8th. We are owners at GFV but we just purchased in December and decided to come back for Spring break this year. SSR was all that was available but I love the resort, as we stayed here in 2006 when it was very new and didn't have all it does today. So, we are looking very forward to being here! 

I did make a request on my reservation to stay at the Paddocks. We are looking forward to the area!


----------



## Chrislyn11

It sounds like the Paddock is the best place to stay. I requested Grandstand...does anyone know how long the walk is to Paddock? Is it better to request that area? 

Thanks


----------



## WDWorld2003

Great informative thread!  After reading through many posts and because of the construction in Downtown Disney should I change my request to Paddocks?

We are a group of two 50+ and three 20+ year olds staying in a 2 bedroom.  I have requested Congress Park with view of Downtown Disney but am having second thoughts.

Stayed there once years ago and loved the quiet pool and the view.  However, I think the construction may change my mind.  The Paddocks intrigue me because of the quick serve options but not so sure about the pool for the ages of our group.  

Any thoughts would be appreciated  thanks!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

WDWorld2003 said:


> Great informative thread!  After reading through many posts and because of the construction in Downtown Disney should I change my request to Paddocks?  We are a group of two 50+ and three 20+ year olds staying in a 2 bedroom.  I have requested Congress Park with view of Downtown Disney but am having second thoughts.  Stayed there once years ago and loved the quiet pool and the view.  However, I think the construction may change my mind.  The Paddocks intrigue me because of the quick serve options but not so sure about the pool for the ages of our group.  Any thoughts would be appreciated  thanks!


 The Paddock is really nice we are couple in our 40's and like it but we prefer the Grandstand because I am disabled and it's the first bus pick up. The Grandstand has a much quieter pool fir adults but the bar isn't always open. So consider this building as well.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Chrislyn11 said:


> It sounds like the Paddock is the best place to stay. I requested Grandstand...does anyone know how long the walk is to Paddock? Is it better to request that area?  Thanks


between the Grandstand and The paddock is about 10 to 15 mins depending how fast you walk. Either via the carriage house then by The Springs and over the bridge or round the golf course over towards The Carousel ( maybe quickest ) . Hth.


----------



## Doug7856

WDWorld2003 said:


> Great informative thread!  After reading through many posts and because of the construction in Downtown Disney should I change my request to Paddocks?
> 
> We are a group of two 50+ and three 20+ year olds staying in a 2 bedroom.  I have requested Congress Park with view of Downtown Disney but am having second thoughts.
> 
> Stayed there once years ago and loved the quiet pool and the view.  However, I think the construction may change my mind.  The Paddocks intrigue me because of the quick serve options but not so sure about the pool for the ages of our group.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated  thanks!



I'm a huge fan of the Grand Stand section. Nearly perfect in my opinion; however, I need to qualify that I've never stayed in the Paddocks. I agree on your concerns about Congress Park. We've stayed there several times and love the potential views, but now isn't the right time.

Have fun deciding and most importantly, don't second guess your final decision! It's all good!!


----------



## WDWorld2003

Thanks everyone.... I think I am going to change my room request.  Never thought about Grandstand either.  

Any good views to request?  I love great views which is why I was choosing Congress Park.  Also love BWV Boardwalk view but could not get that this time (our home resort) because of last minute res.  

We are staying the second half at BCV so counting on Saratoga for at least a few days of a great view - I have been looking at snow on the ground since early December


----------



## I Run Long

We're thinking of requesting the Paddock area too. Looking on the map I see there is a major road/highway running beside that area. Just wondering if there is a lot of noise from it or not?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

WDWorld2003 said:


> Thanks everyone.... I think I am going to change my room request.  Never thought about Grandstand either.  Any good views to request?  I love great views which is why I was choosing Congress Park.  Also love BWV Boardwalk view but could not get that this time (our home resort) because of last minute res.  We are staying the second half at BCV so counting on Saratoga for at least a few days of a great view - I have been looking at snow on the ground since early December


 sadly you can't request a view at SSR but the resort is lovely you will like it. Not far to walk to see the water fountains, golf course all eye candy!


----------



## MarkF0wle

Hey gang.

We're heading into SSR on May 1st for our annual break, however our first time at this resort. Our 60 day check-in window opens the beginning of next month & we have been discussing what to request. We've looked over the map & to be honest the only real section we are looking to avoid is Carousel, since it seems to have few redeeming features.

Distance to/from the pool isn't essential as we're happy with a quiet pool. We would like to be close to a drinks refill station that'll be open in the evening & close to a bus stop. We will be eating breakfast most mornings at Artist's Palette but a brisk walk in the morning can be refreshing, so being in the middle isn't the be all & end all.

Otherwise would like a nice view, a drink station & a bus stop. Any recommendations on potential requests? We're staying in a 2BR, are these all the same or do I need to specifically ask for a room with double entrances into the bathroom (if they have those?)

Thanks all!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MarkF0wle said:


> Hey gang.  We're heading into SSR on May 1st for our annual break, however our first time at this resort. Our 60 day check-in window opens the beginning of next month & we have been discussing what to request. We've looked over the map & to be honest the only real section we are looking to avoid is Carousel, since it seems to have few redeeming features.  Distance to/from the pool isn't essential as we're happy with a quiet pool. We would like to be close to a drinks refill station that'll be open in the evening & close to a bus stop. We will be eating breakfast most mornings at Artist's Palette but a brisk walk in the morning can be refreshing, so being in the middle isn't the be all & end all.  Otherwise would like a nice view, a drink station & a bus stop. Any recommendations on potential requests? We're staying in a 2BR, are these all the same or do I need to specifically ask for a room with double entrances into the bathroom (if they have those?)  Thanks all!


 Hi and welcome! Congrats on your stay  I agree no to Congress but the others all have their own merits. For refillable mugs during the evening you would need The Paddocks or The Springs. There are refills at The Grandstand and The Paddocks but we found they close during the evening so you would need to go to The Artist Palette. The closest one is The Springs right next to it but The Paddock is nice and not that far to walk. I think you would need a 2 bed lock off but others may confirm. Hth!


----------



## delmar411

MarkF0wle said:


> Hey gang.
> 
> We're heading into SSR on May 1st for our annual break, however our first time at this resort. Our 60 day check-in window opens the beginning of next month & we have been discussing what to request. We've looked over the map & to be honest the only real section we are looking to avoid is Carousel, since it seems to have few redeeming features.
> 
> Distance to/from the pool isn't essential as we're happy with a quiet pool. We would like to be close to a drinks refill station that'll be open in the evening & close to a bus stop. We will be eating breakfast most mornings at Artist's Palette but a brisk walk in the morning can be refreshing, so being in the middle isn't the be all & end all.
> 
> Otherwise would like a nice view, a drink station & a bus stop. Any recommendations on potential requests? We're staying in a 2BR, are these all the same or do I need to specifically ask for a room with double entrances into the bathroom (if they have those?)
> 
> Thanks all!



All 2beds are the same.  There are 2 doors into the master bath.


----------



## arminnie

I've been an owner at SSR for a decade and love the location.  We've stayed at lots of other DVC resorts and enjoy them too but we really prefer SSR.

 But the last couple of trips this past year the couches are just worn out.  Not necessarily the upholstery but the support.  When we sit down (and we are not big people) it just sinks to the middle and is so uncomfortable.

 They weren't always like this.  Anyone know of any plans to upgrade?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

WDWorld2003 said:


> Thanks everyone.... I think I am going to change my room request.  Never thought about Grandstand either.
> 
> Any good views to request?  I love great views which is why I was choosing Congress Park.  Also love BWV Boardwalk view but could not get that this time (our home resort) because of last minute res.
> 
> We are staying the second half at BCV so counting on Saratoga for at least a few days of a great view - I have been looking at snow on the ground since early December


The two views in the Grandstand are either of the golf course/wooded areas or the pool.  We've had both, and both were very nice views.  We also spend a lot of time on the balcony, and had no complaints.  Some of the buildings look out toward Vacation Club Road.  It's off in the distance a bit so it isn't incredibly distracting, but if the view is big part of what you're looking for, you might want to specifically request a room that doesn't face the road.

In the Paddock, the views of the lake and bridge are some of my favorite at the resort.  Request to be near the pool in an odd-numbered room for this view.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

arminnie said:


> I've been an owner at SSR for a decade and love the location.  We've stayed at lots of other DVC resorts and enjoy them too but we really prefer SSR.
> 
> But the last couple of trips this past year the couches are just worn out.  Not necessarily the upholstery but the support.  When we sit down (and we are not big people) it just sinks to the middle and is so uncomfortable.
> 
> They weren't always like this.  Anyone know of any plans to upgrade?


They just finished a soft refurb of all the rooms in 2013.  This involved painting and changing all the soft goods.  It will probably be several years before they do another refurb.  Hopefully at that time, it will be one that replaces the sofa beds for the American Leather brand that are used in some of the other resorts.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> between the Grandstand and The paddock is about 10 to 15 mins depending how fast you walk. Either via the carriage house then by The Springs and over the bridge or round the golf course over towards The Carousel ( maybe quickest ) . Hth.


There are no sidewalks on the roads between Grandstand and Carousel.  The grass is not easy to walk on, and there's also a lot of bus traffic along the roads.  The safest way to get between the Grandstand and other sections is to cut through the Carriage House and High Rock Springs pool area.


----------



## sjw211

What is actually going on at DTD that may spoil the view from Congress?  Especially at night, won't it still look great? (going in August)


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> What is actually going on at DTD that may spoil the view from Congress?  Especially at night, won't it still look great? (going in August)


----------



## sjw211

Thanks for that.  I don't actually know where that is though.  Where is that on this map?
https://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...0.013711&z=17&cid=9629473435077931651&iwloc=A


----------



## Coach81

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


>





sjw211 said:


> Thanks for that.  I don't actually know where that is though.  Where is that on this map?
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...0.013711&z=17&cid=9629473435077931651&iwloc=A



Let the speculation begin


----------



## lovin'fl

Coach81 said:


> Let the speculation begin



I know they were doing stuff where Cap'N Jacks was...but it kinda looks close to where the path to the west side is (near the golf course and parking lot).  Isn't that green SSR building, in the right of the picture, the main carriage house building?


----------



## delmar411

lovin'fl said:


> I know they were doing stuff where Cap'N Jacks was...but it kinda looks close to where the path to the west side is (near the golf course and parking lot).  Isn't that green SSR building, in the right of the picture, the main carriage house building?



The picture is of the congress park section.  That brick rounded wall is where the rocking chairs are overlooking DTD and behind that is the congress park pool.


----------



## Emme

Hello!!  This is our first time staying at a DVC property so we are completely befuddled.  We have stayed at tons of mods, deluxe etc. but this is our first time here. We are not owners but got a great rate for the Studio first week of April.  It is my husband and I and our son.  We have been looking at the Grandstand section as we really don't need kiddie activities etc... 

Some silly questions that we need some clarity on..
1) Do all the STUDIO rooms have a patio/balcony?
2) What is the closest bldg. in the Grandstand to the main bldg.?
3) Does housekeeping come daily?

Thanks so much!  I am sure there will be more ?'s as we get closer but this will help for now


----------



## lovin'fl

delmar411 said:


> The picture is of the congress park section.  That brick rounded wall is where the rocking chairs are overlooking DTD and behind that is the congress park pool.



Then that construction probably is where they are doing a dock where Cap'N Jacks was...I am guessing.


----------



## lovin'fl

Emme said:


> Hello!!  This is our first time staying at a DVC property so we are completely befuddled.  We have stayed at tons of mods, deluxe etc. but this is our first time here. We are not owners but got a great rate for the Studio first week of April.  It is my husband and I and our son.  We have been looking at the Grandstand section as we really don't need kiddie activities etc...
> 
> Some silly questions that we need some clarity on..
> 1) Do all the STUDIO rooms have a patio/balcony?
> 2) What is the closest bldg. in the Grandstand to the main bldg.?
> 3) Does housekeeping come daily?
> 
> Thanks so much!  I am sure there will be more ?'s as we get closer but this will help for now


I think the studio will have a balcony.  There is not daily housekeeping included if your stay was booked with points but you can pay for daily housekeeping (if you did a cash booking through Disney, CRO, then you get daily housekeeping).  With points you get trash and towel refresh on day 4 (for a stay of 7 days or less).  If you stay more than 7 days, you get full cleaning on day 4 and trash and towel refresh on day 8.


----------



## sjw211

lovin'fl said:


> Then that construction probably is where they are doing a dock where Cap'N Jacks was...I am guessing.


Without knowing where that is, I'm guessing from the picture, it's to the right of 'Characters in Flight' (the 'star' shaped thing in the middle of the bottom of the lake)?


----------



## Figee17

sjw211 said:


> Without knowing where that is, I'm guessing from the picture, it's to the right of 'Characters in Flight' (the 'star' shaped thing in the middle of the bottom of the lake)?


I *think*' having just been there last week, that it IS just to the right of characters in flight.  You are no longer able to use the bridge near planet Hollywood to get up to Paradiso 37 area.  You are now directed to a walkway along the water (that is "roped" off like that with the yellow floaters... Sorry, SO nontechnical) just to the right of characters in the flight and ends by the boat dock next to Paradiso.


----------



## Coach81

the plot thickens!!!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Emme said:


> Hello!!  This is our first time staying at a DVC property so we are completely befuddled.  We have stayed at tons of mods, deluxe etc. but this is our first time here. We are not owners but got a great rate for the Studio first week of April.  It is my husband and I and our son.  We have been looking at the Grandstand section as we really don't need kiddie activities etc...
> 
> Some silly questions that we need some clarity on..
> 1) Do all the STUDIO rooms have a patio/balcony?
> 2) What is the closest bldg. in the Grandstand to the main bldg.?
> 3) Does housekeeping come daily?
> 
> Thanks so much!  I am sure there will be more ?'s as we get closer but this will help for now


1)  Yes, every studio has a balcony.

2) The closest Grandstand building to the Carriage House is the one with room numbers 8501 - 8836.

3) Sounds like you've booked a cash room through Disney.  If that's the case, you will get daily housekeeping.  

If you're a DVC member reserving the room on points, or if you have rented a reservation from a DVC member, or if you have traded into the resort using an RCI timeshare exchange, you will not get daily housekeeping.

Check out the SSR FAQ link in my signature for more info on the resort.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Emme

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> 1)  Yes, every studio has a balcony.
> 
> 2) The closest Grandstand building to the Carriage House is the one with room numbers 8501 - 8836.
> 
> 3) Sounds like you've booked a cash room through Disney.  If that's the case, you will get daily housekeeping.
> 
> If you're a DVC member reserving the room on points, or if you have rented a reservation from a DVC member, or if you have traded into the resort using an RCI timeshare exchange, you will not get daily housekeeping.
> 
> Check out the SSR FAQ link in my signature for more info on the resort.  Have a great trip!



Thank You so much!!!  Yes, we are paying "cash" as you put it so that entitles us to the daily housekeeping!  Thanks again!


----------



## 4Still

Hello, my Travel Agent put in a request to stay in a 2bedroom villa at the Springs Cabanas building in rooms 3501-3836 facing North West at the end of May.  Is this a good selection in your opinion?  We will not have a car during our stay and will be traveling with a 7 and 5 year old.  I have read the Grandstand buildings have the latest refurb rooms and maybe nicer.  Thanks


----------



## jjwelch24

We are staying at SSR for the first time in October. We have stayed at WLV, BCV,and AKV before.  We have two kids, 11 and 9, and I was wondering what room location I should request. We would like to be relatively close to the main pool, but we would really like to be close to the best bus stop.  I've heard springs is nice, but its hard to tell on the map.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Countryrunner262

jjwelch24 said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in October. We have stayed at WLV, BCV,and AKV before.  We have two kids, 11 and 9, and I was wondering what room location I should request. We would like to be relatively close to the main pool, but we would really like to be close to the best bus stop.  I've heard springs is nice, but its hard to tell on the map.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I've been researching as well. I've learned the bus stop order is: (someone correct me if I'm wrong)

1. Grandstand 
2. Carousel
3. Paddock
4. Congress park
5 The Springs  

I have friends that own there as well and they said the always request the Grandstand building.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jjwelch24 said:


> We are staying at SSR for the first time in October. We have stayed at WLV, BCV,and AKV before.  We have two kids, 11 and 9, and I was wondering what room location I should request. We would like to be relatively close to the main pool, but we would really like to be close to the best bus stop.  I've heard springs is nice, but its hard to tell on the map.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


 The Springs is nice but it's the last bus stop which means that buses can get quite full. The Paddocks also has a lovely pool, refillable mug station and pool party for your darling two wee one's. I would consider this. The Grandstand is nice first bus stop pick up and our building of choice but we are just two adults. The pool may be a little quiet for your children no afternoon pool activities which when I have watched them look really fun for them!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

4Still said:


> Hello, my Travel Agent put in a request to stay in a 2bedroom villa at the Springs Cabanas building in rooms 3501-3836 facing North West at the end of May.  Is this a good selection in your opinion?  We will not have a car during our stay and will be traveling with a 7 and 5 year old.  I have read the Grandstand buildings have the latest refurb rooms and maybe nicer.  Thanks


There is no "Cabanas" section in SSR, but the room numbers you reference are in a building in the Springs.  It's the building closest to the main pool and the Springs bus stop.  I'm sure you realize that requests aren't guaranteed, and that the more specific you make a request, the less likely they'll be able to fulfill it.  So there's a good chance you'll be in the Springs, but possibly not in that specific building.

We liked staying in the Springs, because it was very convenient to walk right across the street to the pool and restaurants in the Carriage House.  The down side, as you'll see others discussing, is that it's the last stop on the theme park route.  If you're travelling to parks first thing in the morning during the "rush hours," you may find it difficult to find seats, or at a minimum, won't be able to find seats together.

My recommendation would be to recommend the Paddock Section, near the pool.  You'll be just as convenient to the Paddock Pool and restaurant as the Springs would have made you to the main pool.

You're correct that the Grandstand was the last section to be refurbished, but there's probably not a lot of difference to the amount of wear you'll see in those rooms as opposed to others.  The whole resort was refurbished, it just took them a year to get around to all the different sections.


----------



## delmar411

4Still said:


> Hello, my Travel Agent put in a request to stay in a 2bedroom villa at the Springs Cabanas building in rooms 3501-3836 facing North West at the end of May.  Is this a good selection in your opinion?  We will not have a car during our stay and will be traveling with a 7 and 5 year old.  I have read the Grandstand buildings have the latest refurb rooms and maybe nicer.  Thanks



All the rooms are exactly the same as they all had the same refurb.  Room condition is highly dependent on the actual guests who stay In specific room and how they treat it.

I've never heard of a room request that includes room facing direction, I'm not sure they would even be able to fill such a thing as the rooms face multiple directions. We do always request a specific building and it has always been honored but it has also meant that we had to wait until the evening for our room to be ready.  

I preferably would not want to be in the Springs at the end of May.  It is Star Wars weekends plus if you are traveling over Memorial Day weekend there is that traffic plus now Disney has announced another all mightier at MK over Memorial Day weekend so there will be even more traffic from that.  I'd want a better placement for the buses since you are traveling with kids.


----------



## 4Still

Thank you all, very helpful.  This will be our first on property stay and we are very excited.


----------



## jjwelch24

Thanks for all the suggestions.  It looks like we should try the Paddocks.


----------



## meggiebeth

jjwelch24 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  It looks like we should try the Paddocks.



We adore the Paddocks pool. It feels warmer for one thing, but the counter service restaurant is fabulous! Eating breakfast by the pool (or even lunch or dinner for that matter!) sounds heavenly, and not something you can do at the Springs main pool. The ice cream is also very tasty!

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## I Run Long

When I look at a map online it looks as though a main road/highway runs along the length of the Paddock area.  Not the internal road. Just wondering if you get any road noise from that "highway".


----------



## mickeys girl 52

In June we are staying in a treehouse with nine family members . we did this a couple years ago and had such a good time. Now we have a few more people coming and Now I need to rent a studio. Can someone tell me which is the closest building/section I should request ?  I would like them to be as close to the treehouse as possible. thank you


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

I Run Long said:


> When I look at a map online it looks as though a main road/highway runs along the length of the Paddock area.  Not the internal road. Just wondering if you get any road noise from that "highway".


We've never been bothered by the street noise.  There's a berm that diverts a lot of the noise.  We never even heard the fire trucks from the fire house, which is right across the street.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

mickeys girl 52 said:


> In June we are staying in a treehouse with nine family members . we did this a couple years ago and had such a good time. Now we have a few more people coming and Now I need to rent a studio. Can someone tell me which is the closest building/section I should request ?  I would like them to be as close to the treehouse as possible. thank you


Request your tree house to be in the South loop, and your studio to be in the Grandstand buildings with rooms 9101-9436 or 9501-9836.  That will put you very close.


----------



## I Run Long

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> We've never been bothered by the street noise.  There's a berm that diverts a lot of the noise.  We never even heard the fire trucks from the fire house, which is right across the street.



Thanks!  That's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## catho72

I returned earlier this week from a 5 night stay at SSR. I can't say enough wonderful things about the resort!  Our room was in the Grandstands...in the building closest to the bus stop. It was a quick walk to the main building and the pool was a two minute walk from our room. We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf Club. Both were delicious!  I am officially a SSR lover!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

catho72 said:


> I returned earlier this week from a 5 night stay at SSR. I can't say enough wonderful things about the resort!  Our room was in the Grandstands...in the building closest to the bus stop. It was a quick walk to the main building and the pool was a two minute walk from our room. We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf Club. Both were delicious!  I am officially a SSR lover!


glad you had a good stay and welcome to the SSR lovers! We stay in May and have requested The Grandstand so can't wait  thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerseygal

Glad that you enjoyed yourself!

We were at SSR 2 summers ago and had an awesome time!
We were by the Paddock Pool and LOVED IT!

Was thinking at that time about trying the Turf Club, but didn't...
Good to know...Maybe next time!


----------



## PoohsFan1

catho72 said:


> I returned earlier this week from a 5 night stay at SSR. I can't say enough wonderful things about the resort!  Our room was in the Grandstands...in the building closest to the bus stop. It was a quick walk to the main building and the pool was a two minute walk from our room. We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf Club. Both were delicious!  I am officially a SSR lover!





Yay Cathy, I am so glad to hear that you liked your SSR stay.  It really is a pretty resort....so peaceful, so quite.  It sounds like you had a great room and a great area to stay in too.  What type of room did you stay in?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

catho72 said:


> I returned earlier this week from a 5 night stay at SSR. I can't say enough wonderful things about the resort!  Our room was in the Grandstands...in the building closest to the bus stop. It was a quick walk to the main building and the pool was a two minute walk from our room. We dined at both Artist's Palette and Turf Club. Both were delicious!  I am officially a SSR lover!


Turf Club is an outstanding restaurant, we really love the place.  It's a bit of a hidden gem, though.  Not many seem to know about it.


----------



## catho72

PoohsFan1 said:


> Yay Cathy, I am so glad to hear that you liked your SSR stay.  It really is a pretty resort....so peaceful, so quite.  It sounds like you had a great room and a great area to stay in too.  What type of room did you stay in?



Hi!

We had a 2 bedroom villa.  It was perfect for us five Princesses.  Our room was 8221 and it was super close to the elevator which was extremely helpful when our legs gave out after running 13.1 mikes plus carousing around Epcot!  

We having four sinks and mirrors was quite handy as we got ready for our runs and park touring.  Having the kitchen was handy for breakfasts in our room.  I wanted to take a bath in the whirlpool tub but didn't get a chance.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## kyomagi

Question about the grills,  are they everywhere or only near certain areas?


----------



## delmar411

kyomagi said:


> Question about the grills,  are they everywhere or only near certain areas?



Only certain areas.  I know at the Grandstand there are some by the pool but I'm not sure in other locations.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kyomagi said:


> Question about the grills,  are they everywhere or only near certain areas?


There are three sets of BBQ grills at SSR.  Each area has two grills and tables.  Near the pool in the Grandstand section, near the playground in the Congress Park section, and inside the "carousel" in the Carousel section.  Every tree house villa also has its own grill.

You can check out grill utensils at the community hall.  Charcoal is available in the market section of Artist's Palette, but they do not sell lighters or matches.

Check out the link to the SSR FAQ in my signature.  There's a map of exactly where the grills are.


----------



## kyomagi

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are three sets of BBQ grills at SSR.  Each area has two grills and tables.  Near the pool in the Grandstand section, near the playground in the Congress Park section, and inside the "carousel" in the Carousel section.  Every tree house villa also has its own grill.
> 
> You can check out grill utensils at the community hall.  Charcoal is available in the market section of Artist's Palette, but they do not sell lighters or matches.
> 
> Check out the link to the SSR FAQ in my signature.  There's a map of exactly where the grills are.



Thank you!  Are they often occupied ?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

kyomagi said:


> Thank you!  Are they often occupied ?


We had a balcony overlooking the one at Grandstand one year.  We'd occassionally see someone out there cooking at dinner time, but never both grills occuppied at once.  We've not had the same level of "surveillance" of the other two, as we've never had a balcony with that view.  To be honest, though, I can't say I've ever seen them being used in the times we've walked past.  It's very possible that we were just never there at a meal time, though.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Hi everyone,

I'm getting super excited for our stay at SSR I've been following this thread for almost a year since we booked. I've sifted through as much information as I can, thanks to all who have contributed.

I'm starting to plan the smaller details of our trip, I intend to take a cab on our 8am BBB day but otherwise will be relying on wdw transport. How does getting a cab work at wdw? Are there numbers around to call, should we book ahead? I have no clue what to expect. Also roughly what time do the buses start running at the resort? 

We're hoping to try a combination of early starts and lazy days hanging out at the resort 

Thanks


----------



## delmar411

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm getting super excited for our stay at SSR I've been following this thread for almost a year since we booked. I've sifted through as much information as I can, thanks to all who have contributed.
> 
> I'm starting to plan the smaller details of our trip, I intend to take a cab on our 8am BBB day but otherwise will be relying on wdw transport. How does getting a cab work at wdw? Are there numbers around to call, should we book ahead? I have no clue what to expect. Also roughly what time do the buses start running at the resort?
> 
> We're hoping to try a combination of early starts and lazy days hanging out at the resort
> 
> Thanks



You can hail a cab at bell services or prearranged one the night before. Also the buses start running at 6:30am.  I would not take a cab to a BBB appt at the MK.  A cab cannot go to the park it goes to the TTC and you will waste tons of time trying to get to the MK.  The bus will take you right to MK.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

delmar411 said:
			
		

> You can hail a cab at bell services or prearranged one the night before. Also the buses start running at 6:30am.  I would not take a cab to a BBB appt at the MK.  A cab cannot go to the park it goes to the TTC and you will waste tons of time trying to get to the MK.  The bus will take you right to MK.



Thank you we're first timers (both to US and Wdw) and I'm really trying to be clear about how things work, I hate be unprepared


----------



## MarkF0wle

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Thank you we're first timers (both to US and Wdw) and I'm really trying to be clear about how things work, I hate be unprepared



It's going to be a big adventure for you. Personally I have never had any problems with the buses in the morning so you should be fine. However you don't have control over them - if you decide to go with a Taxi ask to be dropped off at the Contemporary Resort which is across the street from the bus station at MK & you can walk to MK fairly easily.


----------



## jimandami

We just returned from a week at SSR and had really good luck with buses.  There was maybe 1 time we waited more than 5-10 minutes for a bus to go anywhere.  I agree I wouldn't take a cab. I would be at the bus stop a little before 7 and you should be fine.  Do keep in mind there are several bus stops at SSR so that does add a few minutes to your travel time but it's not bad at all.


----------



## MichelleVW

jimandami said:


> We just returned from a week at SSR and had really good luck with buses.  There was maybe 1 time we waited more than 5-10 minutes for a bus to go anywhere.  I agree I wouldn't take a cab. I would be at the bus stop a little before 7 and you should be fine.  Do keep in mind there are several bus stops at SSR so that does add a few minutes to your travel time but it's not bad at all.



Same here!  We were there Sunday-Friday.  I don't think we waited more than 10 minutes for a bus at all...except for Thursday morning when we were trying to leave the MK after EMH hours were over.


----------



## jimandami

MichelleVW said:


> Same here!  We were there Sunday-Friday.  I don't think we waited more than 10 minutes for a bus at all...except for Thursday morning when we were trying to leave the MK after EMH hours were over.



Thursday was a CRAZY day at the MK!  We went specifically to use our BOG lunch FP but wow!  The number of people there were insane....that's what I get for not even checking what days EMH were (it was just DH and I so we really weren't there for rides).


----------



## sjw211

Interesting you say that.......  We're staying at SSR in August and have deliberately chosen not to go to any park with EMH on that day.. Strangely, one of the supposed Disney advantages...
Opinions folks..?.?.?..


----------



## jimandami

sjw211 said:


> Interesting you say that.......  We're staying at SSR in August and have deliberately chosen not to go to any park with EMH on that day.. Strangely, one of the supposed Disney advantages... Opinions folks..?.?.?..



I think it's fine to go to a park with AM EMH as long as you get there as soon as they start and then leave around lunch. The problem with later in the day is that all the people who planned to go there in the morning but didn't get up early enough still follow through with their plans and show up around 11 or 12.


----------



## Cinderella2006

So glad I found this thread! We are staying here from May 19th for 14 nights with our two children aged 6 and 10 in a studio. Our agents requested grandstand room as our youngest is disabled and doesn't walk far without use of his wheelchair but reading this I am thinking paddocks as it's more child orientated? Is it an easy walk to paddock pool from grandstand? TIA


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Cinderella2006 said:


> So glad I found this thread! We are staying here from May 19th for 14 nights with our two children aged 6 and 10 in a studio. Our agents requested grandstand room as our youngest is disabled and doesn't walk far without use of his wheelchair but reading this I am thinking paddocks as it's more child orientated? Is it an easy walk to paddock pool from grandstand? TIA


It's probably about a 10-15 minute walk to the Paddock pool from the Grandstand at a leisurely-to-moderate pace, depending on which building you're in.  You'd walk from the Grandstand to the Carriage House, then through the Springs and across the bridge to the Paddock.  There's a map of the resort in the SSR FAQ link in my signature.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Cinderella2006 said:
			
		

> So glad I found this thread! We are staying here from May 19th for 14 nights with our two children aged 6 and 10 in a studio. Our agents requested grandstand room as our youngest is disabled and doesn't walk far without use of his wheelchair but reading this I am thinking paddocks as it's more child orientated? Is it an easy walk to paddock pool from grandstand? TIA



Have you looked at YouTube? I found some really useful walk around videos of SSR. Mum has mobility issues so I wanted to check walking distances and terrain


----------



## delmar411

Cinderella2006 said:


> So glad I found this thread! We are staying here from May 19th for 14 nights with our two children aged 6 and 10 in a studio. Our agents requested grandstand room as our youngest is disabled and doesn't walk far without use of his wheelchair but reading this I am thinking paddocks as it's more child orientated? Is it an easy walk to paddock pool from grandstand? TIA



If you plan on meals at the quick service then maybe the Grandstand is the best bet as there isn't a major hill to get up to the main house.  But then again there is a hill to get to the pool area at the Springs.  There is a quick service grill at the Paddock though that serves all 3 meals and it would be a pretty much straight shot to the Springs pool from the Paddock.

I do think the Paddock is more child oriented though.


----------



## famgel

We always stay at the Grandstand, bldg. 8501-8836 you are right across street from the main area, first on and off for bus, you have the backstretch pool and hot tub. Just make sure your travel agent request those blogs and states child has wheelchair. SSR cast members have always been accommodating. Here's link to resort map http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.htm


----------



## mickey mouse lover

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> glad you had a good stay and welcome to the SSR lovers! We stay in May and have requested The Grandstand so can't wait  thanks for sharing.







How did you request the Grandstand? Did you call Member Services or did you call Saratoga?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

delmar411 said:


> If you plan on meals at the quick service then maybe the Grandstand is the best bet as there isn't a major hill to get up to the main house.  But then again there is a hill to get to the pool area at the Springs.  There is a quick service grill at the Paddock though that serves all 3 meals and it would be a pretty much straight shot to the Springs pool from the Paddock.
> 
> I do think the Paddock is more child oriented though.


I'm sure the sidewalk from the Carriage House to the pool level is ADA compliant, but there's also an elevator inside the Carriage House to get down to the pool level if the hill is too steep.


----------



## delmar411

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> I'm sure the sidewalk from the Carriage House to the pool level is ADA compliant, but there's also an elevator inside the Carriage House to get down to the pool level if the hill is too steep.



I'm sure it is ADA compliant, it just the only hill in the resort.  I didn't know there was an elevator...where is it and where does it come out?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

delmar411 said:


> I'm sure it is ADA compliant, it just the only hill in the resort.  I didn't know there was an elevator...where is it and where does it come out?


On the top level, it's in by the Spa.  Downstairs, it's next the restrooms that have the showers.  You come out the door near the hot tub.


----------



## Cinderella2006

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> It's probably about a 10-15 minute walk to the Paddock pool from the Grandstand at a leisurely-to-moderate pace, depending on which building you're in.  You'd walk from the Grandstand to the Carriage House, then through the Springs and across the bridge to the Paddock.  There's a map of the resort in the SSR FAQ link in my signature.





tinkertaylor05 said:


> Have you looked at YouTube? I found some really useful walk around videos of SSR. Mum has mobility issues so I wanted to check walking distances and terrain





delmar411 said:


> If you plan on meals at the quick service then maybe the Grandstand is the best bet as there isn't a major hill to get up to the main house.  But then again there is a hill to get to the pool area at the Springs.  There is a quick service grill at the Paddock though that serves all 3 meals and it would be a pretty much straight shot to the Springs pool from the Paddock.
> 
> I do think the Paddock is more child oriented though.





famgel said:


> We always stay at the Grandstand, bldg. 8501-8836 you are right across street from the main area, first on and off for bus, you have the backstretch pool and hot tub. Just make sure your travel agent request those blogs and states child has wheelchair. SSR cast members have always been accommodating. Here's link to resort map http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.htm



Thank you all, certainly given me something to think about. We are all so excited, first time at SSR, we have done ***, Pop, POR, OKW before so we cant wait  
Looking forward to some quiet time at the pool as 15 days at disney is exhausting


----------



## MikeyNS

I must say I was extremely disappointed with the community hall when we dropped in to visit on the 16th of March. It looked like the place had been robbed! Last time we were there (May 2013?) there was so much more for the kids to do. The big TV and couch were gone, as well a lot of the toys. 
It looked like it was in a sad state.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MikeyNS said:


> I must say I was extremely disappointed with the community hall when we dropped in to visit on the 16th of March. It looked like the place had been robbed! Last time we were there (May 2013?) there was so much more for the kids to do. The big TV and couch were gone, as well a lot of the toys. It looked like it was in a sad state.


oh dear that is a shame. Did you feedback your disappointment to a CM? I will do when I go!


----------



## laura001

We are looking at booking SSR one bedroom in The Grandstands.  I would like to request a specific room but cannot find a building floor plan with the room numbers and if they are a one bedroom, studio etc.  The reason is that DH wants the ground floor and wants to face the 18th hole as close to the green as possible.  

The one link that is on the info page does not work any longer.

Please help!


----------



## Mousewerks

laura001 said:


> We are looking at booking SSR one bedroom in The Grandstands.  I would like to request a specific room but cannot find a building floor plan with the room numbers and if they are a one bedroom, studio etc.  The reason is that DH wants the ground floor and wants to face the 18th hole as close to the green as possible.
> 
> The one link that is on the info page does not work any longer.
> 
> Please help!



I think you're looking for http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/saratoga-springs/maps-a-photos-53844


----------



## delmar411

laura001 said:


> We are looking at booking SSR one bedroom in The Grandstands.  I would like to request a specific room but cannot find a building floor plan with the room numbers and if they are a one bedroom, studio etc.  The reason is that DH wants the ground floor and wants to face the 18th hole as close to the green as possible.
> 
> The one link that is on the info page does not work any longer.
> 
> Please help!



It is highly unlikely that you will be allowed to request a specific room number.  I suggest picking a building and requesting ground floor.  That alone is a highly specific request that will be difficult enough to fill.


----------



## jilliemom

Hi all- first trip to SSR and was wondering how far of a walk it is to Hess station so we can pick up some groceries. Is it far??


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jilliemom said:


> Hi all- first trip to SSR and was wondering how far of a walk it is to Hess station so we can pick up some groceries. Is it far??


hi welcome! I hope you enjoy your trip. The Hess at the crossroads is about 10 minutes walk from Downtown Disney. Distance from DTD from SSR depends on which block you are in and what paths they have open right now. If they have the path from Congress Park block open then on average about another 10 minute walk. That is the nearest block to DTD. The other route is Grandstand block to West Side of DTD this again is about 10 minutes. I would count on at least 20 minutes walk. There is a store at SSR that sells a lot of products such as milk, juice, bread, cereal etc. plus you could get a bus to DTD then walk from there to save leg work. Or get taxi. You can also get a grocery delivery. Hth.


----------



## 2wins

I am getting so excited for our  early June trip! We are renting a 1 bedroom.  We have twin soon to be 16 year olds and want to know which building we should request that is good for teens and adults.  We are renting a car so bus transpo is not necessary.  Also can someone tell me where the closest Wal-Mart is?


----------



## delmar411

jilliemom said:


> Hi all- first trip to SSR and was wondering how far of a walk it is to Hess station so we can pick up some groceries. Is it far??



Too far to walk for groceries IMO.  And gas station groceries are pricey.  

I'd just get a basic delivery from Walmart through a service. Not Garden Grocer (since they have a set list) but there are several others that will shop at your chosen store.  And here in central FL, Walmart matches Bogo sales.  So if you need 2 boxes of waffles, it is better to buy from Walmart than public because it is a cheaper price at Walmart and you get the Publix bogo sale. Things like that.  Beer is cheapest at Walmart as well.  Same with pasta, pasta sauce and soup.

JMO though.


----------



## jerseygal

We had a GREAT VACA at SSR!!!

Our sons 16 and mid 20's at the time and we were by the Paddock Pool!
We loved the location being so close to the pool, but our boys like working out at the fitness facility and had a bit of a walk back to the main building by the pool...

If we stay there again, I will stay closer to the main building...I also like being by the quick serve for my morning coffee!

Enjoy!


----------



## 2wins

Can anyone tell me if the 1 bedrooms have a chair that folds into a bed as well as the fold out couch?


----------



## lovin'fl

2wins said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the 1 bedrooms have a chair that folds into a bed as well as the fold out couch?



Nope...just the fold out sofa.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

2wins said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 1 bedrooms have a chair that folds into a bed as well as the fold out couch?


The only rooms at SSR with a sleeper chair are the tree house villas.


----------



## 4Still

Quick question for those who have utilized online check in for SSR - I performed online check in last night and thought I would be able to select "Springs Section" as on of my selections.  The only choices were Caraousel, Grandstand, Congress Park, Near Carriage House, ...  Is Springs never an option for selection or should I assume the building is booked and that is why it wasn't presented?


----------



## anl

I'm wondering the same thing about springs section. I started to check in today but cancelled it because I was confused. I was thinking if I chose close to carriage house and close to pool that I would have a good chance of springs.


----------



## I Run Long

Is there an option to choose the Paddock section?


----------



## anl

I believe it says near paddock or something like that. All but springs had something you could check but paddock did say near or close. The other 3 just had their names like you were choosing that section.


----------



## 4Still

I took a picture of the screen last night and it says "near paddock" but not the option to select the Paddock section.  Very confusing.  I don't know if I should select near Carriage House and select Grandstand as my second option to increase chances of being placed in the Springs section.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

4Still said:


> I took a picture of the screen last night and it says "near paddock" but not the option to select the Paddock section.  Very confusing.  I don't know if I should select near Carriage House and select Grandstand as my second option to increase chances of being placed in the Springs section.


Your best bet is to call member services and put your exact request on the booking, then skip the preferences on the online check-in screen.


----------



## 2wins

Do you just call the 407-wdw-disney number to request a building preference if you are not a DVC member/owner?  Thanks for all of the good advice!


----------



## 4Still

Agreed, thank you all for the helpful information.  I am going to call and request my preference.  I was under the assumption my travel agent had noted it, and I would be able to see the preference during online check in.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

4Still said:


> Agreed, thank you all for the helpful information.  I am going to call and request my preference.  I was under the assumption my travel agent had noted it, and I would be able to see the preference during online check in.


I'm not sure how it works with a cash booking.  I did my online check-in, last night, for a points reservation.  It showed me the three preferences I'd made with Member Services on the check-in page.  I noticed that, because I'd called, it allowed me to have three preferences marked.  (High Floor, Near the Pool, Near Paddock).  Had I simply done it with the online check-in, I think you're limited to two.


----------



## 2wins

Hi,

Is there a link that shows what type (s) of cookware/utensils are available in the  1 bedroom villas?  Does anyone know if they have blenders and a pizza pan?


----------



## Figee17

2wins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a link that shows what type (s) of cookware/utensils are available in the  1 bedroom villas?  Does anyone know if they have blenders and a pizza pan?



Though not a 1 BR, we stayed in a THV and I don't recall seeing a pizza pan and there was no blender, but when I called for a blender, one was brought to me very quickly.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

2wins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a link that shows what type (s) of cookware/utensils are available in the  1 bedroom villas?  Does anyone know if they have blenders and a pizza pan?


There's a large sheet pan, but not a pizza pan.  

If you call housekeeping, they will bring you a blender.  They're not guaranteed, but we've never been told they didn't have one available.


----------



## Countryrunner262

http://allears.net/acc/dvc12bvamenities.htm


----------



## tinaka613

I'll be at SSR in less than 3 weeks for my first visit and I'm so ready!  Going with my stepmom and DS 5, the plan is to take it easy for the most part, keeping it focused on anything my son will enjoy. However, mid week we have a resort day and now thinking a massage would be a nice treat.
So, my question is, is there any sort of activity that be for my son that would allow for me to have an hour free? I'm not looking for babysitting...if it's all activities that include me, I'm fine with that, but if there is something that he would enjoy and I would be sitting around waiting for him, I was thinking I may be able to take advantage.
Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## tinkertaylor05

I've been reading through this thread for so long planning our trip. Thank you for everyone's responses to my questions. I have one more (maybe more in the next 18 days) which entrance do we go to for EMH at Epcot? We will be using Disney transport everywhere. Many thanks


----------



## jimandami

tinkertaylor05 said:


> I've been reading through this thread for so long planning our trip. Thank you for everyone's responses to my questions. I have one more (maybe more in the next 18 days) which entrance do we go to for EMH at Epcot? We will be using Disney transport everywhere. Many thanks



Disney buses will always drop you a the front entrance to Epcot.


----------



## tinkertaylor05

jimandami said:
			
		

> Disney buses will always drop you a the front entrance to Epcot.



Thanks, after I posted this I thought that was a silly question! I'm tying myself in knots lol 

Really excited to see this beautiful resort and hang out there, have requested to be in Paddock area if possible so keeping everything crossed they are able to honour that. 

This is a huge adventure for my little family from the UK and my own childhood dream being realised....  I may not have spent my 10th Birthday at WDW but I get to have my 33rd


----------



## jerseygal

We were at SSR summer of "12 and LOVED IT! We were in the Paddock Pool area and had such a great time!

Enjoy your birthday there!


----------



## "Got Disney"

never mind called and got someone that new the lay of the land...requested the Springs area for the Carriage house


----------



## jilliemom

Hi there - just returned from our first trip staying at SSR. We loved it!!! It was so beautiful and peaceful! We stayed in the Grandstand section and were very happy with it. Being the first bus stop at the end of a late night in the parks is a blessing! Our room was on the first floor right on the golf course. The bus system to EVERY park was wonderful and we were there Easter week. We never waited very long for a bus and at all the parks the bus stop was one of the closest to the front.  If you've ever stayed at Caribbean Beach, you know what it's like to have bus stop 32 out of 34 at the MK!! Oh and we don't own a DVC, we rented points from an owner that we met on Disboards - also a great experience. Have stayed at many Disney resorts from Value to Deluxe and have decided that SSR is one of our favorites!!! And the best news...DH went on a DVC tour and we're going to have a "serious talk" tonight about buying into VGF!!! Wish me luck


----------



## Countryrunner262

jilliemom said:


> Hi there - just returned from our first trip staying at SSR. We loved it!!! It was so beautiful and peaceful! We stayed in the Grandstand section and were very happy with it. Being the first bus stop at the end of a late night in the parks is a blessing! Our room was on the first floor right on the golf course. The bus system to EVERY park was wonderful and we were there Easter week. We never waited very long for a bus and at all the parks the bus stop was one of the closest to the front.  If you've ever stayed at Caribbean Beach, you know what it's like to have bus stop 32 out of 34 at the MK!! Oh and we don't own a DVC, we rented points from an owner that we met on Disboards - also a great experience. Have stayed at many Disney resorts from Value to Deluxe and have decided that SSR is one of our favorites!!! And the best news...DH went on a DVC tour and we're going to have a "serious talk" tonight about buying into VGF!!! Wish me luck




You should buy resale at SSR. We own at SSR through a resale purchase and was just able to stay a week at VGF with our SSR points. We bought in at 68 per point at SSR. I think VGF is now 155 per point. That's just a thought though. Always do what's best for you and your family!!  I'm glad you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

[QUOTE="Got Disney";51281102]never mind called and got someone that new the lay of the land...requested the Springs area for the Carriage house [/QUOTE]


----------



## MAGICFOR2

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Thanks, after I posted this I thought that was a silly question! I'm tying myself in knots lol
> 
> Really excited to see this beautiful resort and hang out there, have requested to be in Paddock area if possible so keeping everything crossed they are able to honour that.
> 
> This is a huge adventure for my little family from the UK and my own childhood dream being realised....  I may not have spent my 10th Birthday at WDW but I get to have my 33rd



So excited for you! I'm thrilled you chose SSR to stay at - you will love it!  Just remember that it will all seem so overwhelming - it does for me, and I've been several times.  Take time to enjoy the little moments and make memories, and ask the CMs lots of questions - most of them love to helpo!  Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

KAT4DISNEY said:


>



I was told when I called Member services that the Carriage house had rooms...made no sense....was told this before as well when I requested an area to stay at....realized that they were wrong so called back to book at the Springs....you would figure they would have known this..


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

So excited!!! Just booked 21 nights at SSR next August/September! We are in the UK so got free dining. Have stayed 4 times before and always picked the paddock area and got it. Thinking of going for the springs this time for convenience to the carriage house. We are myself DH and DD who is 14. We tend not to use bus transport as we use our hire car. We like to hang out at the resort quite a bit and do parks later in the day. Any thoughts as to whether the springs would be right for us? Ideally I would like to be quite near the bridge to the paddock pool but expect I am being too choosy now ;o) !!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sweet Pea UK said:


> So excited!!! Just booked 21 nights at SSR next August/September! We are in the UK so got free dining. Have stayed 4 times before and always picked the paddock area and got it. Thinking of going for the springs this time for convenience to the carriage house. We are myself DH and DD who is 14. We tend not to use bus transport as we use our hire car. We like to hang out at the resort quite a bit and do parks later in the day. Any thoughts as to whether the springs would be right for us? Ideally I would like to be quite near the bridge to the paddock pool but expect I am being too choosy now ;o) !!!!


oh congrats! We love SSR too! Going in May  21 nights lush! Personally I prefer The Paddock to the Springs because we found the bus slow pick up. Also prefered the pool at The Paddock but maybe that's just us! We go for The Grandstand or Paddock now but I am disabled so your needs may differ! We were waiting 45 minutes for a bus one day for MK because they were all full at the springs!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Sweet Pea UK said:


> So excited!!! Just booked 21 nights at SSR next August/September! We are in the UK so got free dining. Have stayed 4 times before and always picked the paddock area and got it. Thinking of going for the springs this time for convenience to the carriage house. We are myself DH and DD who is 14. We tend not to use bus transport as we use our hire car. We like to hang out at the resort quite a bit and do parks later in the day. Any thoughts as to whether the springs would be right for us? Ideally I would like to be quite near the bridge to the paddock pool but expect I am being too choosy now ;o) !!!!


If you're not using the buses, the Springs sounds like an excellent choice for you.  It gives you very easy access to both feature pools.  The Paddocks pool is almost as close as the High Rock Spring pool.


----------



## anl

I am not an owner so we can't call to request. On my online check in, I chose close to carriage house and close to pool for my two selections. I'm hoping this was a good choice. We will have a car but may split up some and so will probably use busses some of the time. 

Anyone else ever pick these two by any chance? Just wondering where you ended up. 

We are going the second week of June. Excited!


----------



## tinkertaylor05

jerseygal said:


> We were at SSR summer of "12 and LOVED IT! We were in the Paddock Pool area and had such a great time!
> 
> Enjoy your birthday there!





MAGICFOR2 said:


> So excited for you! I'm thrilled you chose SSR to stay at - you will love it!  Just remember that it will all seem so overwhelming - it does for me, and I've been several times.  Take time to enjoy the little moments and make memories, and ask the CMs lots of questions - most of them love to helpo!  Happy Birthday!!!!



Thank you both 

I'm in that place where it all feels a bit surreal, everything I can think of is booked, I've started packing, been busy making outfits for dd but I'm a bit of a loss now. We've had such a wonderful time sharing the excitement of planning together we almost don't want the planning to end.


----------



## RobinEJ

Hi everyone, I was wondering if the pathway was open from Congress Park to downtown Disney?? I love that area but would pry only pick it if the pathway was open. Please let me know 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kimmers127

I'm wondering this too!


----------



## sjw211

We're staying in August from the UK (package holiday with free dining).
How (and when) would you suggest we request our preferred area to stay?
We've sorted our Magic Bands and meal reservations


----------



## 2wins

anl said:


> I am not an owner so we can't call to request. On my online check in, I chose close to carriage house and close to pool for my two selections. I'm hoping this was a good choice. We will have a car but may split up some and so will probably use busses some of the time.
> 
> Anyone else ever pick these two by any chance? Just wondering where you ended up.
> 
> We are going the second week of June. Excited!



I'd love to know this as well.  Can anyone call for a building request or just the owners?


----------



## jerseygal

2wins said:
			
		

> I'd love to know this as well.  Can anyone call for a building request or just the owners?



It is my understanding that only members can call Member Services so if you are renting points have the DVC member call with your requests.


----------



## tinaka613

So excited, I'll be at SSR in 2 days! Trying to plan my game plan for Sunday morning, we'll be heading to HS for rope drop to get my DS signed up for Jedi training and was wondering how long the bus ride is. I figure we should be there by 8:15, so what time do I need to be at the bus stop (assuming I get in at paddock).


----------



## Countryrunner262

Congress Park or Grandstand for best quiet pool?


----------



## Kimmers127

Anyone know if the path to DTD is currently open?


----------



## Bhoffm02

I will be staying at SSR in May with my wife, SIL, and DDs (19 months and 6 months).  I rented points.  Am I able to request an area?  If so, how docI do that?  Also, with my young kids my priorities are proximity to the Paddock pool and being in the best spot for the busses.  Which area do you all suggest?


----------



## anl

If you rent points, you cannot call member services. You can, however, ask the person you rented from to call and request it for you. Also, when you check in online, it will allow you to make two selections...one of which is Paddock. 

I was given points so I just made my two selections and am hoping for the best.


----------



## MarkF0wle

Here now! Arrived yesterday after a long day travelling from the UK, we got our request of a Grandstand building so pretty happy with that. Nice view of the golf course.

I can't tell you any information about the walkway to DTD as we've not been out that way yet.

Been at DHS all morning it's rained all day!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Seven and a wake-up for us!  I can't wait to be back home at SSR.

Mark, see if you can get that rain situation straighten out by next week, please.


----------



## oldshovelhead

SSR is our home resort.  We haven't stayed there since we first bought into DVC many years ago.  On that trip, it was a one bedroom for just my DW and I.  Since then weve stayed at non-home resorts, used our points for the DCL, and a variety of other trips, family included.  Our DD became engaged at VWL, while we were on a family vacation, my now son-in-law was doing his internship at Artist Point while we were there and then they stayed at OKW for their honeymoon a couple of months later.  
Were finally headed home to SSRthis time with the whole family in tow.  I cant wait!  For the first time the family will experience SSR, our two kids, DD and DS, and their families will make this coming Christmas at WDW very special.  Ive been dreaming about this for years nowa three bedroom GV.  I cant wait to educate my grandkids as to proper WDW childlike behavior. I just read something that said Grandpas are there to help children get into mischief that they havent thought of yet.  
 Ill be the biggest kid out of the whole family!  Watch out WDWPop Pop and grandsons on the loose!!!

When our kids were little and we took them to WDW for the first time, we stayed at ASM.  Its what we could afford at the time.  I took on two additional part time jobs to pay for it.  One day we got on the bus to go to the MK.  A whole family, like the one I have now boarded that bus and I remember my DW and I saying how wonderful it was for that grandfather to make that happen for his family.  I was determined to do the same.  After many years of hard work that day will soon arrive.  DVC has helped us to make that happen!


----------



## yapper79

I called the resort today to get confirmation about the walking paths to DTD. The lady was very nice, but not super knowledgeable. She confirmed that there were TWO walking paths to DTD from SSR.

She also said that the walking path was open. 

I asked her which paths were open and she double checked. Ended up putting me on he phone with a cast member at the front desk.

He confirmed that BOTH the path from Congress Park AND the one from High Rock Spring Pool ARE open.

=)  Made my day. So unless someone with eyes on the ground says differently, that's what I am banking on.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Countryrunner262 said:


> Congress Park or Grandstand for best quiet pool?



Grandstand will probably have more kids, because there is a water play area there and there is a pool bar so it could be a little busier.   CP has just the pool and laundry, but because it is close to the official smoking area, I found that many guests over there use the whole pool for a smoking area at CP and the CMs don't do anything about it.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

oldshovelhead said:


> SSR is our home resort.  We haven't stayed there since we first bought into DVC many years ago.  On that trip, it was a one bedroom for just my DW and I.  Since then we’ve stayed at non-home resorts, used our points for the DCL, and a variety of other trips, family included.  Our DD became engaged at VWL, while we were on a family vacation, my now son-in-law was doing his internship at Artist Point while we were there and then they stayed at OKW for their honeymoon a couple of months later.
> We’re finally headed home to SSR…this time with the whole family in tow.  I can’t wait!  For the first time the family will experience SSR, our two kids, DD and DS, and their families will make this coming Christmas at WDW very special.  I’ve been dreaming about this for years now…a three bedroom GV.  I can’t wait to educate my grandkids as to proper WDW childlike behavior. I just read something that said “Grandpas are there to help children get into mischief that they haven’t thought of yet.”
> I’ll be the biggest kid out of the whole family!  Watch out WDW…Pop Pop and grandsons on the loose!!!
> 
> When our kids were little and we took them to WDW for the first time, we stayed at ASM.  It’s what we could afford at the time.  I took on two additional part time jobs to pay for it.  One day we got on the bus to go to the MK.  A whole family, like the one I have now boarded that bus and I remember my DW and I saying how wonderful it was for that grandfather to make that happen for his family.  I was determined to do the same.  After many years of hard work that day will soon arrive.  DVC has helped us to make that happen!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!  Your post made me tear up a little, because I understand your excitement!  We did the same with our kids and grandkids for the first time last Summer, and I don't think it could have been better, in spite of the rain.  We did 3 studios for reasons that are listed in my TR below.  It was a dream come true for me, and the memories are still fresh almost a year later!   Next year we are going with just one of the families, and the other family a year later at DLR. It is good that way for individual attention, too.   When given their choice of resorts for next year, they said they loved SSR so much that they just want to return to the same resort!  I wish you the best of trips with your grands!!!


----------



## MarkF0wle

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Seven and a wake-up for us!  I can't wait to be back home at SSR.
> 
> Mark, see if you can get that rain situation straighten out by next week, please.



No problem! Way ahead of you, according to my sources it's going to be sunny & back to normal warmth tomorrow (aka Sunday). Then it is showing sunny & warm for the rest of my trip which is until the 23rd. So you should be covered!

Today at EPCOT was cold, but still had a good day. FP+ working swimmingly, used my 3 by 3pm & was still able to pick up a Test Track FP+ at 3pm. TT was down most of the day due to weather & they don't distribute FP+ for attractions that are down so I think that helped us.


----------



## ziravan

jilliemom said:


> Hi there - just returned from our first trip staying at SSR. We loved it!!! It was so beautiful and peaceful! We stayed in the Grandstand section and were very happy with it. Being the first bus stop at the end of a late night in the parks is a blessing! Our room was on the first floor right on the golf course. The bus system to EVERY park was wonderful and we were there Easter week. We never waited very long for a bus and at all the parks the bus stop was one of the closest to the front.  If you've ever stayed at Caribbean Beach, you know what it's like to have bus stop 32 out of 34 at the MK!! Oh and we don't own a DVC, we rented points from an owner that we met on Disboards - also a great experience. Have stayed at many Disney resorts from Value to Deluxe and have decided that SSR is one of our favorites!!! And the best news...DH went on a DVC tour and we're going to have a "serious talk" tonight about buying into VGF!!! Wish me luck



At the top of any DVC thread, including this one, there's an ad for the timeshare store. Buying direct from Disney may be the way to go for you, but at least compare what's out there on the resale market.

My wife and I have decided to buy DVC next year. We're going to stay at three different DVC resorts in Sept., then we will prob narrow down our home resort and look at resale.


----------



## MarkF0wle

For those who have been asking we drove along the road with the Congress Park -> DTD pathway & it looks pretty open to me. No obvious signage or equipment blocking the way. Saw several people walking the sideway closer to DTD but not further up towards SSR.

I saw nothing to indicate it was closed.


----------



## Kimmers127

MarkF0wle said:


> For those who have been asking we drove along the road with the Congress Park -> DTD pathway & it looks pretty open to me. No obvious signage or equipment blocking the way. Saw several people walking the sideway closer to DTD but not further up towards SSR.  I saw nothing to indicate it was closed.



Thank you!!


----------



## calleger

Where is the nearest Starbucks coffee location from SSR?  DTD?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

calleger said:


> Where is the nearest Starbucks coffee location from SSR?  DTD?


The closest one I know of is on 535, about a mile past the I-4 ramp.  It's in the same general area as the Walgreen's, but on the other side of the highway.

On Disney property, I think the only two are the Main Street Bakery in Magic Kingdom and the Fountainview Cafe in Epcot.  

There are two scheduled for Downtown Disney as part of the Disney Springs conversion; one in the West Side (in the old Wetzel Pretzel location), and the other in the Marketplace near World of Disney.  The construction signs say "Spring 2014," but I don't think either has opened.


----------



## aurora23

Just passed ROFR for a 50 point SSR contract. I can't wait for our first trip home!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

aurora23 said:


> Just passed ROFR for a 50 point SSR contract. I can't wait for our first trip home!


cool! Congrats!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I have a room question - Is it better to book a dedicated 2-bdrm or a 2-bdrm lock-off.  What are the differences and advantages?  TIA


----------



## Brenle

A two-bedroom lock-off is a one-bedroom with a suite attached.  Inside the units there's a door connecting both that can be locked from each side. One advantage of a lock-off is  separate entrances, which is extremely convenient when traveling with other adults, such as in-laws.  You can come and go as you please without entering the other persons room.   A dedicated two-bedroom has one entrance.  We like this option when traveling with teenagers.  They have their own "space" but we know when they're coming and going because there's only one entrance.   Hope this info helps.


----------



## micheleq

Hello everyone,

We're new DVC Owners (VGF) and will be staying at SSR in a 2 BR-lockoff for three nights at Thanksgiving!  So excited!  We stayed in a dedicated 2 BR several years ago in the Grandstand area and loved it.

This trip we'll be with my in-laws who will have their car, so proximity to bus stop is not important.  I'd like to stay in the Paddock because I think my girls will love the pool area.  It looks like if we request something in the 6000's we can walk to DTD?  And it's close to the parking lot?

Suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Brenle said:


> A two-bedroom lock-off is a one-bedroom with a suite attached.  Inside the units there's a door connecting both that can be locked from each side. One advantage of a lock-off is  separate entrances, which is extremely convenient when traveling with other adults, such as in-laws.  You can come and go as you please without entering the other persons room.   A dedicated two-bedroom has one entrance.  We like this option when traveling with teenagers.  They have their own "space" but we know when they're coming and going because there's only one entrance.   Hope this info helps.



Thanks for your reply!  Maybe we should ask for the lock-off then.  In this case we'll be the In-laws!


----------



## delmar411

micheleq said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We're new DVC Owners (VGF) and will be staying at SSR in a 2 BR-lockoff for three nights at Thanksgiving!  So excited!  We stayed in a dedicated 2 BR several years ago in the Grandstand area and loved it.
> 
> This trip we'll be with my in-laws who will have their car, so proximity to bus stop is not important.  I'd like to stay in the Paddock because I think my girls will love the pool area.  It looks like if we request something in the 6000's we can walk to DTD?  And it's close to the parking lot?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> TIA!



You will want to request the building on either side of the pool.  There is no sidewalk from the Paddock to the DTD area so best be by the pool and bus stop.  You park outside each building so all building are by parking.

You can get on any bus at the Paddock and get off at the next stop Congress Park and then walk to DTD from there.


----------



## DVCMikey

micheleq said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We're new DVC Owners (VGF) and will be staying at SSR in a 2 BR-lockoff for three nights at Thanksgiving!  So excited!  We stayed in a dedicated 2 BR several years ago in the Grandstand area and loved it.
> 
> This trip we'll be with my in-laws who will have their car, so proximity to bus stop is not important.  I'd like to stay in the Paddock because I think my girls will love the pool area.  It looks like if we request something in the 6000's we can walk to DTD?  And it's close to the parking lot?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> TIA!



We have stayed in the paddock in those areas you mentioned.  It is close enough to Walk to DTD no problem.  And the pool there is awesome.  Its not as crowded and its nice because its zero entry if you have little kids they can play around in there.


----------



## Countryrunner262

My husband and I are planning our first SSR trip as homeowners this August. It will just be the two of us celebrating our Anniversary. This will be our first getaway without the kids in 6 years so we are pretty excited. We are only staying 3 nights and making it a non-park stay. We have reservations for 'Ohanas one night, my husbands favorite), heading to DTD, and just relaxing by the pool and enjoying the resort. Has anyone ever been to Jelly Rolls?  We also read about it and were thinking of trying it out as well.


----------



## DVCMikey

Countryrunner262 said:


> My husband and I are planning our first SSR trip as homeowners this August. It will just be the two of us celebrating our Anniversary. This will be our first getaway without the kids in 6 years so we are pretty excited. We are only staying 3 nights and making it a non-park stay. We have reservations for 'Ohanas one night, my husbands favorite), heading to DTD, and just relaxing by the pool and enjoying the resort. Has anyone ever been to Jelly Rolls?  We also read about it and were thinking of trying it out as well.



We have friends who own at BWV and go to jelly rolls.  They love it.

If you are at SSR, I may recommend the Turf Club.  Its not bad, its not anything fancy, but the food was excellent, and then maybe from there you can go out back and take a boat to DTD and enjoy DTD for a few hours.

Also, I recommend Wolfgang puck restaurant in DTD.  Its pretty good and has a nice atmosphere.


----------



## micheleq

delmar411 said:


> You will want to request the building on either side of the pool.  There is no sidewalk from the Paddock to the DTD area so best be by the pool and bus stop.  You park outside each building so all building are by parking.
> 
> You can get on any bus at the Paddock and get off at the next stop Congress Park and then walk to DTD from there.





DVCMikey said:


> We have stayed in the paddock in those areas you mentioned.  It is close enough to Walk to DTD no problem.  And the pool there is awesome.  Its not as crowded and its nice because its zero entry if you have little kids they can play around in there.



Thanks everyone!  Great suggestions & much appreciated.


----------



## DisSmis

Hi, we own at OKW but found $8/point deal through David's for SSR and couldn't resist a last minute trip and excuse to use our annual passes.  My husband is over WDW (how is that even possible ) so doesn't want to come this time so I'm trying to recruit my mother as an extra set of hands.  We typically rent a car but since I won't have DH to help with luggage etc we are going to try ME.  How does luggage and grocery delivery work at the more spread out resorts?  We have only done it at BLT where they bring it up to your room.  Will they do that at SSR or will I have to go get everything?  How about when you go to leave can you call and have someone take your luggage to the carriage house to check in to your flight?  Also, any recommendations for location to request close to bus and a good pool for little kids (zero entry and very small slide a plus).  Thanks!!


----------



## Doingitagain

DisSmis said:


> Hi, we own at OKW but found $8/point deal through David's for SSR and couldn't resist a last minute trip and excuse to use our annual passes.  My husband is over WDW (how is that even possible ) so doesn't want to come this time so I'm trying to recruit my mother as an extra set of hands.  We typically rent a car but since I won't have DH to help with luggage etc we are going to try ME.  How does luggage and grocery delivery work at the more spread out resorts?  We have only done it at BLT where they bring it up to your room.  Will they do that at SSR or will I have to go get everything?  How about when you go to leave can you call and have someone take your luggage to the carriage house to check in to your flight?  Also, any recommendations for location to request close to bus and a good pool for little kids (zero entry and very small slide a plus).  Thanks!!



Bell Services will deliver your luggage and groceries to your room.  When you leave, schedule them to pick you and your luggage at a specific time.  

We use ME all the time, love that they deliver it to our stateroom for us!  But if we carry it on, Bell Services will bring it with you to your room. 

We have used Garden Grocers, and they deliver groceries to Bell Services, who has cold storage available. So you don't have to be at the resort at a specific time.  You let Bell Services know you want the groceries delivered.

Just keep some extra cash on hand for tipping them.. we have had great services from Bell Services and gladly give them the cash ... and they gladly accept it!


----------



## DisSmis

Doingitagain said:


> Bell Services will deliver your luggage and groceries to your room.  When you leave, schedule them to pick you and your luggage at a specific time.
> 
> We use ME all the time, love that they deliver it to our stateroom for us!  But if we carry it on, Bell Services will bring it with you to your room.
> 
> We have used Garden Grocers, and they deliver groceries to Bell Services, who has cold storage available. So you don't have to be at the resort at a specific time.  You let Bell Services know you want the groceries delivered.
> 
> Just keep some extra cash on hand for tipping them.. we have had great services from Bell Services and gladly give them the cash ... and they gladly accept it!



Thanks so much


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Here now and wow, we're loving SSR what a beautiful resort with something for everyone. Thanks for all the tips planning our trip, without this post we would never have chosen SSR but so glad we did. Buses have been great


----------



## Brenle

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Maybe we should ask for the lock-off then. In this case we'll be the In-laws!



 Perfect choice!  My parents loved to close the door to all the chaos next door.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

DisSmis said:


> Hi, we own at OKW but found $8/point deal through David's for SSR and couldn't resist a last minute trip and excuse to use our annual passes.  My husband is over WDW (how is that even possible ) so doesn't want to come this time so I'm trying to recruit my mother as an extra set of hands.  We typically rent a car but since I won't have DH to help with luggage etc we are going to try ME.  How does luggage and grocery delivery work at the more spread out resorts?  We have only done it at BLT where they bring it up to your room.  Will they do that at SSR or will I have to go get everything?  How about when you go to leave can you call and have someone take your luggage to the carriage house to check in to your flight?  Also, any recommendations for location to request close to bus and a good pool for little kids (zero entry and very small slide a plus).  Thanks!!


There are not luggage carts at each building, so the best thing to do is to call bell services to lend a hand.  One thing that's a little different at SSR is that they'll allow you to call the night before to make your bell services appointment.  I highly recommend doing this.  I can tell you from personal experience that it isn't fun schlepping luggage all the way across the resort to make it to your Magical Express bus.  Getting the very heavy Owner's Locker from the Grandstand section to the bell stand just about killed me.  Don't be the guest who calls an hour before your bus only to hear that there aren't any bellmen available.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Falling asleep in the Paddock, tonight.  So nice to be back home at my favorite resort.


----------



## sjw211

Hi - we're due to arrive here in August - staying as part of a package holiday from the UK.
When and how should we request a particular area?


----------



## DisneyJo

sjw211 said:


> Hi - we're due to arrive here in August - staying as part of a package holiday from the UK.
> When and how should we request a particular area?



I've literally just requested mine HERE it says you can choose 2 options from 60 days prior to your trip


----------



## sjw211

That's great - MANY THANKS!

Have you been to SSR before?

Have you used Garden Grocer from the UK before?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Brenle said:


> Perfect choice!  My parents loved to close the door to all the chaos next door.







BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Falling asleep in the Paddock, tonight.  So nice to be back home at my favorite resort.



Sweet Dreams!


----------



## DisneyJo

sjw211 said:


> Have you been to SSR before?
> 
> Have you used Garden Grocer from the UK before?


 No to both I'm afraid, we're usually on the DDP which provides us with tons of food so never need to buy any extra food. I'm sure there are loads of people on the UK Planning thread that can help you though


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Falling asleep in the Paddock, tonight.  So nice to be back home at my favorite resort.


oh how lovely! Only 18 days left for us. Which glorious section are you in?


----------



## 2wins

Does anyone know where the closest Wal-Mart is in relation to Saratoga Springs?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Looks like this is the closest - I copied and pasted the directions - 4.5 miles

Driving directions to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

Walmart Supercenter
3250 Vineland Rd
Kissimmee, FL 34746

 1. Head southeast on FL-535 S/State Rd 535 S toward N Poinciana Blvd    
 0.1 mi 
 2. Make a U-turn at N Poinciana Blvd   3.2 mi 
 3. Turn left onto Hotel Plaza Blvd  0.8 mi 
 4. Turn right onto Buena Vista Dr    0.3 mi 
 5. Turn left    413 ft 
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

To those who have been wondering and asking, the path to Downtown Disney is *OPEN*.  The new bridge is still under construction, but the path and the old bridge are open for use.

Also note that the location of the resort boat dock has been changed at Downtown Disney.  (Don't make the mistake we did and walk to the dock by Paradiso 37.)  SSR boats now arrive/depart from the dock near Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## x5x5x5x5x5

Thank you Dave!!  We leave in a little over a week and I was really really hoping the path was open.  Yay!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

x5x5x5x5x5 said:


> Thank you Dave!!  We leave in a little over a week and I was really really hoping the path was open.  Yay!


10 days for us so I was also excited to find out it was open  love that path!  thanks Dave from me too.


----------



## 2wins

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Looks like this is the closest - I copied and pasted the directions - 4.5 miles
> 
> Driving directions to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
> 
> Walmart Supercenter
> 3250 Vineland Rd
> Kissimmee, FL 34746
> 
> 1. Head southeast on FL-535 S/State Rd 535 S toward N Poinciana Blvd
> 0.1 mi
> 2. Make a U-turn at N Poinciana Blvd   3.2 mi
> 3. Turn left onto Hotel Plaza Blvd  0.8 mi
> 4. Turn right onto Buena Vista Dr    0.3 mi
> 5. Turn left    413 ft
> Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa



Thanks a million Magicfor2


----------



## Coach81

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> To those who have been wondering and asking, the path to Downtown Disney is *OPEN*.  The new bridge is still under construction, but the path and the old bridge are open for use.
> 
> Also note that the location of the resort boat dock has been changed at Downtown Disney.  (Don't make the mistake we did and walk to the dock by Paradiso 37.)  SSR boats now arrive/depart from the dock near Cirque du Soleil.



Fantastic...thanks Dave!!!!

oh and.. it's less than 24 hours here...


----------



## Choppygirl

Hello all.  We are coming from the UK in August for our first on-site stay at WDW after previously staying in villas.  We had originally booked Coronado Springs with free qsdp but managed to get a great deal for Saratoga Springs Resort with the full dining plan.  We are really looking forward to staying at SSR but one thing that caught my eye looking at the photos of CSR was the arrangement of tables outside by the lake where you could sit with a counter service meal or drink.  I also noticed this kind of thing at Old Key West.  Is there anything similar to this at SSR? I have only seen photos of the outside tables at Turf Club - is there anywhere you can sit overlooking water without having to buy a table service meal.  Can I just add what a great thread this is


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Choppygirl said:
			
		

> Hello all.  We are coming from the UK in August for our first on-site stay at WDW after previously staying in villas.  We had originally booked Coronado Springs with free qsdp but managed to get a great deal for Saratoga Springs Resort with the full dining plan.  We are really looking forward to staying at SSR but one thing that caught my eye looking at the photos of CSR was the arrangement of tables outside by the lake where you could sit with a counter service meal or drink.  I also noticed this kind of thing at Old Key West.  Is there anything similar to this at SSR? I have only seen photos of the outside tables at Turf Club - is there anywhere you can sit overlooking water without having to buy a table service meal.  Can I just add what a great thread this is


There are tables at both theme pools for QS dining.  A little bit of a walk, but there are also three picnic areas.  You can grill out there,  but could also get QS to go and make it a picnic.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

calleger said:


> Where is the nearest Starbucks coffee location from SSR?  DTD?





BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> The closest one I know of is on 535, about a mile past the I-4 ramp.  It's in the same general area as the Walgreen's, but on the other side of the highway.
> 
> On Disney property, I think the only two are the Main Street Bakery in Magic Kingdom and the Fountainview Cafe in Epcot.
> 
> There are two scheduled for Downtown Disney as part of the Disney Springs conversion; one in the West Side (in the old Wetzel Pretzel location), and the other in the Marketplace near World of Disney.  The construction signs say "Spring 2014," but I don't think either has opened.


You're in luck!  The Downtown Disney Marketplace Starbucks (between the two main doors of World of Disney) is now open.

Another benefit of staying at SSR.  Starbucks coffee a quick walk, jog, or boat ride away.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

If you don't mind a short walk, you can get your meal to go, walk down the stairs by the pool, walk past the DVC buildings, cross the bridge to Congress Park and take a right.

There is a nice little gazebo out on the point behind the CP buildings that overlook DTD, the boat channel and some of the golf course.   There are also chairs and benches behind the pool at CP that overlook DTD.

Someone brought up the path to DTD up thread.   We noted that they moved the path to widen the lake AND removed the berms that use to be to the left of the path.  The bike stand has been moved to the entrance near the marketplace, right next to where the bridge will connect to the marketplace.

WE had a nice 1 bedroom overlooking the construction to Portobellos.  Once they are finished, it will be beautiful again.


----------



## sjw211

Can you use a DDP snack for a coffee in Starbucks?


----------



## Choppygirl

Thanks for the advice


----------



## delmar411

sjw211 said:


> Can you use a DDP snack for a coffee in Starbucks?



Yes you can,


----------



## hill6

We bought DVC earlier this month when we were at AKL Kidani.  We have our first trip booked for Nov 8-13 for a studio at SSR.  We had the night of the 8th wait listed for about about two weeks and it came through yesterday.  Have never stayed there before.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

hill6 said:


> We bought DVC earlier this month when we were at AKL Kidani.  We have our first trip booked for Nov 8-13 for a studio at SSR.  We had the night of the 8th wait listed for about about two weeks and it came through yesterday.  Have never stayed there before.



Welcome Home!   I think you will love owning DVC! I love SSR because it is an elegant relaxation away from the parks at the end of the day, but it is very family friendly with lots of activities and great pools!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

2wins said:


> Thanks a million Magicfor2



You're welcome!


----------



## hill6

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Welcome Home!   I think you will love owning DVC! I love SSR because it is an elegant relaxation away from the parks at the end of the day, but it is very family friendly with lots of activities and great pools!



Thanks.  We go every year and are not sure why we didn't buy it years ago. 

Looking forward to our stay.


----------



## sjw211

delmar411 said:


> Yes you can,


Many thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Here's a panoramic look at what the Downtown Disney construction looked like from Congress Park on May 16th.






Scroll over, there's more picture than shows on the screen ----->


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Here's a panoramic look at what the Downtown Disney construction looked like from Congress Park on May 16th.



Whoa! Thanks for this update!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for sharing, BirdsofPreyDave.  That is a lot of cranes - kind of changes the view, at least before dark.   Does anyone know when this is supposed to be complete?  I would like it finished by Next May 2, please.


----------



## Cee

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Here's a panoramic look at what the Downtown Disney construction looked like from Congress Park on May 16th.



That was our view too, Dave. We were in Rm. 1141. Loved it. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. We will be back at the end of Oct. and looking forward to seeing the progress.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi all!  I'm getting ready to make my ressie tonight at 11pm! I do have a question though - I'm planning to request Paddock in the 5100 bldg. - we stayed there last trip and loved it!  I am wondering, are there any floors that do not have balconies or patios for 2 bdrms?  I think they all do, but I want to be sure - coffee on the balcony or patio is a must for me


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi all!  I'm getting ready to make my ressie tonight at 11pm! I do have a question though - I'm planning to request Paddock in the 5100 bldg. - we stayed there last trip and loved it!  I am wondering, are there any floors that do not have balconies or patios for 2 bdrms?  I think they all do, but I want to be sure - coffee on the balcony or patio is a must for me


Unlike BCV and VWL where the room selection impacts the size & type of balcony you get, all the balconies (for the same villa type) are identical at SSR.  The only difference is the first floor which has a concrete patio instead of a balcony.


----------



## Catira

advice please.. staying soon at SS. Which area is best to request if I want to be close to a quiet pool?
Thanks


----------



## notaclue

Does every building at SSR have the same number of studio rooms?  Anyone have an idea of how many there are per building.  I need to book three studios and I'd like them to be in the same building....is that possible?


----------



## Sheri in CT

Just booked our first stay at SS!  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom with four 7 year olds and a 5 year old.  Looking for advice on the best area to request.  Our 2 biggest concerns are easy transportation to the parks and a fun pool for the kids.  We do not mind a short walk to a pool and/or dining.  We were thinking about The Grandstand bc it is the first stop on off the bus, but it looks like that is a quiet pool?  How long of a walk to a pool with a slide.  Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

notaclue said:


> Does every building at SSR have the same number of studio rooms?  Anyone have an idea of how many there are per building.  I need to book three studios and I'd like them to be in the same building....is that possible?


Every building is identical, and has 24 studios.  Being in the same building is highly likely, just put that as a request.  You may not all wind up on the same floor, though.

Check out the SSR FAQ in my signature.  There's a floor diagram of the buildings in FAQ 7b.


----------



## notaclue

You are awesome.  Thanks for the great info.


----------



## nalajms

Sheri in CT said:


> Just booked our first stay at SS!  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom with four 7 year olds and a 5 year old.  Looking for advice on the best area to request.  Our 2 biggest concerns are easy transportation to the parks and a fun pool for the kids.  We do not mind a short walk to a pool and/or dining.  We were thinking about The Grandstand bc it is the first stop on off the bus, but it looks like that is a quiet pool?  How long of a walk to a pool with a slide.  Thanks!



We're heading there at the end of the month, first stay at SSR as well!   I'm requesting the Springs for our stay.  It'll be a shortish walk to the Paddock pools or main pool.  Since we don't do rope drop, taking the bus from the Springs mid-morning or late afternoon shouldn't be a problem.  

Grandstand would be a bit of a walk to Paddock pool. It looks to be about 10min walk to the main pool, unless you're in the nearest building - 8500-8800.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Sheri in CT said:


> Just booked our first stay at SS!  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom with four 7 year olds and a 5 year old.  Looking for advice on the best area to request.  Our 2 biggest concerns are easy transportation to the parks and a fun pool for the kids.  We do not mind a short walk to a pool and/or dining.  We were thinking about The Grandstand bc it is the first stop on off the bus, but it looks like that is a quiet pool?  How long of a walk to a pool with a slide.  Thanks!


There are several pool options you might want to consider.

Congress Park has a quiet pool only.  But it does have the advantage of also having a playground.










Grandstand also has a quiet pool.  While there is no slide, there is an interactive water feature with fountains and horses that squirt water.










The Paddock has a feature pool with a water slide (the water tower).  This pool has lifeguards and daily activities.  There's also a separate kid's water interactive area with two small water slides.










The High Rock Spring pool is at the Carriage House, and very close to the Springs.  This is the resort's main pool.  It has lifeguards and daily activities.  It also has a large water slide _(can't believe I don't have a photo)_ and a smaller kid slide.  There is also an interactive kid's play area that features a Donald Duck statue, fountains, and several waterfalls to play in.


















It's about a 5-10 minute walk from any section of the resort to the Carriage House, which is centrally located.  So, from any section of the resort, it would be a 10-15 minutes walk to any of these pools.  You can also use the resort buses to get to and from the pools.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Thank you so much!!!!!





BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> There are several pool options you might want to consider.
> 
> Congress Park has a quiet pool only.  But it does have the advantage of also having a playground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandstand also has a quiet pool.  While there is no slide, there is an interactive water feature with fountains and horses that squirt water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Paddock has a feature pool with a water slide (the water tower).  This pool has lifeguards and daily activities.  There's also a separate kid's water interactive area with two small water slides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Rock Spring pool is at the Carriage House, and very close to the Springs.  This is the resort's main pool.  It has lifeguards and daily activities.  It also has a large water slide _(can't believe I don't have a photo)_ and a smaller kid slide.  There is also an interactive kid's play area that features a Donald Duck statue, fountains, and several waterfalls to play in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about a 5-10 minute walk from any section of the resort to the Carriage House, which is centrally located.  So, from any section of the resort, it would be a 10-15 minutes walk to any of these pools.  You can also use the resort buses to get to and from the pools.


----------



## TBLaube

They got me again. I bought back into DVC with SSR. I love, love, love SSR. Even though I owned at BLT, I never stayed there. I can't wait to book our trip back home!


----------



## byejou

We arrive on Monday 7/7 for 4 nights, just a mommy & sons trip.  Hubby can't get days off   This is our home resort and our first time staying here  I am so excited.   We usually do OKW for less points, longer stay and 2 dbl beds but a studio here will been fine this time.  I also requested near pool and near Carriage House.  There was no Springs option.  Hoping to be lucky since I'll be single parenting this trip


----------



## Amirah95

What times of year does SSR fill up with guests?  I am a CM and it looks like the availability for SSR is always open which is leading me to believe that this resort doesn't get crowded, but I could be wrong. If I cannot get into BLT then I'm going to go with SSR because DH likes quiet and no crowds on vacation.  I really don't want to stay at OKW.  Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

Amirah95 said:


> What times of year does SSR fill up with guests?  I am a CM and it looks like the availability for SSR is always open which is leading me to believe that this resort doesn't get crowded, but I could be wrong. If I cannot get into BLT then I'm going to go with SSR because DH likes quiet and no crowds on vacation.  I really don't want to stay at OKW.  Thanks!



SSR even when full is nice and quiet.  That is part of why we love it so much. It does get full around the holidays and Christmas/NYE it is at capacity.


----------



## delmar411

We check in on Friday for a week!  I can't wait to simply relax and not have to worry about school or work or anything for a whole week!


----------



## notaclue

Anyone know if they sell pool noodles in the gift shop at SSR?  I can't remember seeing any.  TIA.


----------



## Doug7856

notaclue said:


> Anyone know if they sell pool noodles in the gift shop at SSR?  I can't remember seeing any.  TIA.



I don't recall seeing any in the shop but they have always had them available to use for members.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Unlike BCV and VWL where the room selection impacts the size & type of balcony you get, all the balconies (for the same villa type) are identical at SSR.  The only difference is the first floor which has a concrete patio instead of a balcony.



Thank you!  I requested ground floor because I loved the patio last time and DGS is a climber!


----------



## 4Still

Hi, I returned mid week from SSR and I saw them in the shop for sale.


----------



## 4Still

I saw pool noodles for sale when I was at SSR earlier this week.


----------



## Cee

We just snagged a 1BR for F & W, 10/25-11/1. Woot!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sjw211

I just did an online check in (60 days to go) and although it allowed me to select an area there was no place for 'text'.  How can I try to select a specific building?


----------



## Desnik

SSR is one of our home resorts (we own at AKV too!) but we haven't stayed at SSR in a long time! We will be there in Aug & I requested the Paddock section because we've never stayed in that section before and we love how the pool area looks. We will have a car with us. 

But I'm wondering if I chose the right section. What are the views like from the Paddock? 

Also, can I still walk to DtD from SSR using the path next to the Congress Park section?

Thanks!


----------



## Valgoof

I wanted to read the whole thread before I posted. I am on page 159, but I decided to post since we check in *5 months from today!!!!! *  Very excited for out first stay at SSR. We loved OKW in Feb and were going to stay there again, but I convinced DH to try a new resort.

ETA--Ok why does my ticker say 5 months and 2 days? I am pretty sure we check in on Nov 14th. Today is June 14th. Weird.


----------



## smcabee

Valgoof said:


> I wanted to read the whole thread before I posted. I am on page 159, but I decided to post since we check in *5 months from today!!!!! *  Very excited for out first stay at SSR. We loved OKW in Feb and were going to stay there again, but I convinced DH to try a new resort.
> 
> ETA--Ok why does my ticker say 5 months and 2 days? I am pretty sure we check in on Nov 14th. Today is June 14th. Weird.



Im guessing its those pesky months with 31 days.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

sjw211 said:


> I just did an online check in (60 days to go) and although it allowed me to select an area there was no place for 'text'.  How can I try to select a specific building?



I saw this was missing when I booked - last time I could put in requests after the booking went through.  I emailed member services, and they told me my requests were added to my reservation.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Desnik said:


> SSR is one of our home resorts (we own at AKV too!) but we haven't stayed at SSR in a long time! We will be there in Aug & I requested the Paddock section because we've never stayed in that section before and we love how the pool area looks. We will have a car with us.
> 
> But I'm wondering if I chose the right section. What are the views like from the Paddock?
> 
> Also, can I still walk to DtD from SSR using the path next to the Congress Park section?
> 
> Thanks!



We loved Paddock!  Our view was of the lake and bridge area, which was nice.  On one side, there is a golf course out the back, so that view is nice.  I think the fronts of the buildings are toward the parking lots, so the verandahs can all face toward pools or golf or water.  Even in areas where the road is in the distance, there are enough trees that it doesn't bother you.

We thought we would be unhappy over there, because of the distance, but found that it wasn't that much further and the kids loved the pool!  

Yes, it was here on this thread a few pages back - the path to DTD is open again.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Desnik said:


> What are the views like from the Paddock?


Pretty spectacular, actually.  One of my favorites at the resort, in fact.


----------



## teambeaman

Hi all! Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but we are going to wdw over Halloween and we're wondering if they do any special activities like trick-or-treat stations on Halloween, since we plan to do MNSSHP earlier in the week. We're currently booked at WL, but are thinking of switching due to rumored pool closures for renovations. Because of FD, SSR is the only resort really coming up and would be a 1 BDRM, which sounds great! TIA!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

No trick-or-treating, but they did have a neat display of carved pumpkins one year.


----------



## delmar411

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Pretty spectacular, actually.  One of my favorites at the resort, in fact.



Ahh, one of my fave views.


----------



## Desnik

Thank you so much for answering my questions!! And posting a pic too! 
I'll keep the Paddock section & I'm so glad we can use that path to DtD!!


----------



## erk711

We're headed to WDW end of April 2015. I've enjoyed reading through the las years worth if posts. Great info! I didn't come across much on the tree house suites. Although we really don't need the space, DD has her heart set on staying in one. Pros and cons? TIA


----------



## I Run Long

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Pretty spectacular, actually.  One of my favorites at the resort, in fact.



OMG!  Here's hoping we get that view when we stay there this August.


----------



## JessseJ

I Run Long said:


> OMG!  Here's hoping we get that view when we stay there this August.



We'll be there in August too, I can't wait!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

We stayed in May and requested The Grandstand and we love it there. But we didn't get request we got The Springs. Have to say we loved it! So nice to be near carriage house. I have come to the conclusion I don't know why I make requests. We have enjoyed all the buildings we have stayed in!


----------



## sjw211

Is that picture taken from the 5501 - 5836 block - looking back towards Springs?  Looks great!!  

MAGICFOR2 - how do I mail member services?  I'm not a member but am going as part of a package from UK.


----------



## nalajms

Is there somewhere to change and possibly shower near either the main pool or the Paddock pool?  Is the facilities by/in the spa still available to guests?  Or have they closed it like at SAB?
Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

nalajms said:


> Is there somewhere to change and possibly shower near either the main pool or the Paddock pool?  Is the facilities by/in the spa still available to guests?  Or have they closed it like at SAB?
> Thanks!


There are still showers that you can use.  Fortunately, SSR has showers that a separate from the Spa.

They're on the 1st floor of the Carriage House building, under the Spa.  Get to them through the doors near the hot tub.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

sjw211 said:


> Is that picture taken from the 5501 - 5836 block - looking back towards Springs?  Looks great!!
> 
> MAGICFOR2 - how do I mail member services?  I'm not a member but am going as part of a package from UK.


Yes, it's from 5823.

If you're not a member, you can't contact DVC Member Services.  You'd contact whomever you're booking the room through.


----------



## sjw211

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Yes, it's from 5823.


Which makes it a studio on the top floor?  Nice room?  We're in a studio and that looks great - not right by the pool and quite near the bus stop.  And not too far from DTD.
Many thanks for your superb FAQ too BirdsOfPreyDave!


----------



## delmar411

This is the view we had from our room last week.  5414, top floor 1 bedroom.







From the bed in the master bedroom






From the living room


----------



## disneymeces

awesome pics. We are booked for sept, 2 bedroom villa. We are hoping we get the Paddock area because my kids are in love with the pool.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Just FYI for anyone here now.  High rock springs pool is closed for the day....a kid got sick, enough said.


----------



## NicoleLarson

No joke but now the paddock pool is closed!  Rumor poo in pool.  Talk about bad pool karma!  Especially on the one nice non-rainy day.


----------



## delmar411

NicoleLarson said:


> No joke but now the paddock pool is closed!  Rumor poo in pool.  Talk about bad pool karma!  Especially on the one nice non-rainy day.



Geez, can't catch a break.  Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## XMom

What are the pros and cons of each building at SSR?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## XMom

Which is the best building to request if you are only taking Disney transportation?


----------



## Mariep26

XMom said:


> What are the pros & cons of each building at SSR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I looked at the very first page of this thread and there is a great summary of each building with Pros and Cons.  I didn't know anything at all so it was a great starting point for me.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

XMom said:


> What are the pros and cons of each building at SSR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Click on the SSR FAQ link in my signature, then check out FAQ #4.


----------



## evaready51

That is disgusting - parents put your young children in proper swim diapers - so unfair to everyone else!!


----------



## notaclue

What's the best way to get from SSR to OKW to have breakfast at Olivia's Cafe?  Is there direct boat service between these 2 resorts or would we have to boat to DTD and change boats to go to OKW?


----------



## notaclue

Are there still DSA's outside each building at SSR?  TIA


----------



## Sur

Www.ourlaughingplace.com Gives travel options between various WDW points with time estimates. Click on transportation wizard.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

notaclue said:


> What's the best way to get from SSR to OKW to have breakfast at Olivia's Cafe?  Is there direct boat service between these 2 resorts or would we have to boat to DTD and change boats to go to OKW?


SSR and OKW each have their own boats.  You would need to change at Downtown Disney.


----------



## Ms. WDW

Cee said:


> We just snagged a 1BR for F & W, 10/25-11/1. Woot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hey Cee!!  So happy you'll be able to get to the F&W this year!!  And I'm so happy you like SSR.  We love that place!!


----------



## DVC Mary

I spoke to DVC CM this week & they told me the walkway is CLOSED.  Are they just saying this for safety reasons?  Can we really still use it?  How bad is the congestion at DTD?  Are we better taking bus from SSR to parks or walking over to DTD?  

Thanks for the help!  We haven't stayed at SSR is a long time.


----------



## anl

We walked over last week and it was simple and easier than catching a bus. We also used the boat while we were there and that was nice too.


----------



## sjw211

anl said:


> We walked over last week and it was simple and easier than catching a bus. We also used the boat while we were there and that was nice too.


A boat to where?  I just assumed getting the bus from SSR was the best option - is that not the case?


----------



## jimandami

sjw211 said:


> A boat to where?  I just assumed getting the bus from SSR was the best option - is that not the case?[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe currently the boat takes you to the dock near House of Blues/La Nouba.


----------



## notaclue

Does the store at SSR sell bottles of liquor?  I know the Poly has liquor for sale but I can't remember about SSR.  TIA


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

notaclue said:


> Does the store at SSR sell bottles of liquor?  I know the Poly has liquor for sale but I can't remember about SSR.  TIA


 yes I have seen wine and beer there for sale. Hth


----------



## notaclue

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> yes I have seen wine and beer there for sale. Hth



What about 'hard' liquor; vodka and such?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

notaclue said:


> What about 'hard' liquor; vodka and such?


sorry I am from the UK so we don't use the term liquor so wasn't sure what the definition was. I haven't seen hard liquor for sale but I don't drink alcohol at all so maybe I just never noticed. I noticed the wine and beer for my partner. Anybody else notice hard liquor?


----------



## wildforgoofy

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> sorry I am from the UK so we don't use the term liquor so wasn't sure what the definition was.


Ok now I'm curious, what do you call liquor now that you know it's what we call Vodka and such. I'm always fascinated by the subtle nuances of our languages, me being American.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Check out this thread I just started for sharing photographs of Saratoga Springs.  I've started it out with 120 of my favorites from our past 8 years of visits.

The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa


----------



## sjw211

'We' would generally say 'alcohol' or to be clearer we'd say 'spirits'.


----------



## Valgoof

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out this thread I just started for sharing photographs of Saratoga Springs.  I've started it out with 120 of my favorites from our past 8 years of visits.
> 
> The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa



Thanks for starting this thread! Great pictures! I can't wait to see it all in person!
Where are the spitting frogs located?


----------



## Valgoof

Is Bell Services open 24 hours or if not, when do they close? We are debating flying in Thursday night instead of Friday morning. Our flight would land at 9:30. I dont want to wander around in the dark trying to find our room, dragging all of our luggage at 11:00 if they aren't open.


----------



## Valgoof

Ok another question. My husband's only request is a golf course view. Looking at the map, I am assuming Grandstand would be the best, but would other sections have a nice gc view? Just want to know when I check in if I need to request something else.


----------



## wildforgoofy

sjw211 said:


> 'We' would generally say 'alcohol' or to be clearer we'd say 'spirits'.


Very interesting! Thanks!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Valgoof said:


> Ok another question. My husband's only request is a golf course view. Looking at the map, I am assuming Grandstand would be the best, but would other sections have a nice gc view? Just want to know when I check in if I need to request something else.


You can _see_ the golf course from some of the rooms in Carousel, but the only rooms that are directly on the golf course are those in the Grandstand.


----------



## XMom

If we want to be close to a quick service food area, which building should we request?


----------



## delmar411

notaclue said:


> What about 'hard' liquor; vodka and such?



Behind the corner, you have to ask.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

XMom said:


> If we want to be close to a quick service food area, which building should we request?


The Springs to be closest to Artist's Palette, or the Paddock (with a request to be near the pool) to be closest to The Paddock Grill.


----------



## Valgoof

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You can _see_ the golf course from some of the rooms in Carousel, but the only rooms that are directly on the golf course are those in the Grandstand.



Perfect. Thanks Dave!


----------



## han22735

I just wanted to say hi to the group.  I recently purchased resale and booked our 1st trip for November in a 2 bedroom. This will be our dd2's first trip.   We did get lucky a few years ago and received a pin code for a free upgrade from a value resort to a 1 bedroom at SSR and fell in love with the resort.  

Thanks for all the great info in this thread. 

Scott


----------



## han22735

Duplicate post


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

han22735 said:


> I just wanted to say hi to the group.  I recently purchased resale and booked our 1st trip for November in a 2 bedroom. This will be our dd2's first trip.   We did get lucky a few years ago and received a pin code for a free upgrade from a value resort to a 1 bedroom at SSR and fell in love with the resort.  Thanks for all the great info in this thread.  Scott


 Welcome! Glad to have you onboard!


----------



## SarahandAndy

Hi

We are from the UK and have booked to stay at ssr in August 2015 for 14 days with free dining. We usually stay at Port Orleans but due to our expanding family we need a 2 bed villa now. The resort looks lovely and we can't wait to stay there for the first time. There will be me and my other half and our four kids ranging from 13 to 1. Looking forward to bombarding you with my questions! 

Sarah


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

SarahandAndy said:


> Hi  We are from the UK and have booked to stay at ssr in August 2015 for 14 days with free dining. We usually stay at Port Orleans but due to our expanding family we need a 2 bed villa now. The resort looks lovely and we can't wait to stay there for the first time. There will be me and my other half and our four kids ranging from 13 to 1. Looking forward to bombarding you with my questions!  Sarah


 Welcome! Please do ask away! we love SSR!


----------



## vek239

Jim Korkis has a nice article on allears.net about the history of SSR.
http://land.allears.net/blogs/guestblog/2014/07/korkis_the_history_behind_the.html


----------



## clhcpaca

I will be going in September and using an ECV.  What section would be the best to request?   I figured the section that got on the bus first but do not know which one that is.

Thanks


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

clhcpaca said:


> I will be going in September and using an ECV.  What section would be the best to request?   I figured the section that got on the bus first but do not know which one that is.
> 
> Thanks


That would be Grandstand, and yes, it would be a good choice.


----------



## JaySwash

Wow, glad I found this thread... My family is planning on buying 200 resale points for SSR sometime this year... And there is a lot of useful info. I had heard from cast members that SSR and Coronado Springs, while having different themes are very similar in design. My wife loves CSR so I hope that's true.


----------



## TBLaube

clhcpaca said:


> I will be going in September and using an ECV.  What section would be the best to request?   I figured the section that got on the bus first but do not know which one that is.  Thanks




We went last Thanksgiving with my mom who has stage 4 cancer. She needed a wheelchair and we stayed in Grandstand. It was perfect as we never had any problems with transportation crowds. We loved it!


----------



## clhcpaca

Thanks everyone for your replies.      I will request the Grandstand.  

I am so excited to be going back to SSR.  It's my home resort, but I have been trying out all the other DVC resorts the past couple of years.  My daughter and I will be in a studio for three nights and then a 1-bedroom for 6 nights.


----------



## castle1

We will be staying at SSR this December.  Can't wait!


----------



## Chuck S

Hi SSRers,

Just popping in with a reminder that the DISBoard system does not like threads longer than 250 pages or 3750 posts.  Your thread is approaching that limit.

Thanks...


----------



## The Princess

We arrive at SSR in 6 dayscan't wait!!!  Staying in a 2BR villa with 8 people a little nervous about the pull out bed but other than that so excited!!!!!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

The Princess said:


> We arrive at SSR in 6 days&#133;&#133;can't wait!!!  Staying in a 2BR villa with 8 people a little nervous about the pull out bed but other than that so excited!!!!!


 oh you lucky ducks! Enjoy!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Check out this thread I just started for sharing photographs of Saratoga Springs.  I've started it out with 120 of my favorites from our past 8 years of visits.
> 
> The Beauty of Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa



Great idea!  I love all the beautiful pics!  It's a great way to get your resort fix between trips.


----------



## Andrew015

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the new bridge to DTD?   Curious to see how the construction is progressing.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Andrew015 said:


> Does anyone have any recent pictures of the new bridge to DTD?   Curious to see how the construction is progressing.



Check out post #12 of this thread.  WDRL posted a few pictures from the June timeframe.


----------



## Andrew015

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Hey guys, as the admins have pointed out, our SSR thread is reaching the point where the DISboards software won't support the number of posts.  Time to move the discussion to a new thread.

Please post all future comments and replies to the new thread...
SSR Lovers and Owners Part 3

_Be sure to use the "Thread Tools" menu to subscribe to the new thread, so you continue to get all the SSR updates._


----------

